# Suche Biker/Bikerin aus dem Raum Bochum für gemeinsame Touren - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Mountainking28 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Komme aus Bochum und  bin es leid ständig allein  unterwegs zu sein. Ich bin 28, bin eher im  Tour-/Marathonsektor zuhause und noch nicht der Ober-Crack. Fahre Hardtail. Starte viel von Hattingen aus ins Bergische, Velbert ist zum Beispiel eine recht nette Kante . Auch der Baldeneydee in Essen ist ein recht guter Startpunkt. Wenn Ihr Interesse habt meldet auch doch bitte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute, wollte am WE die Karten für EOFT am 07.12. vorbestellen.
Für folgenden Personen bestelle ich eine Karte mit:
Christof
Dennis
Stefan mit Begleitung
Jens (was ist mit Markus ?)
und meinen Bruder

also 7 bzw. 8 Karten falls Markus mitkommt. 
Falls ich jemand vergessen habe, melden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (21. Oktober 2010)

@Daniel: Finde ich gut!! Ich frage Markus morgen mal, ob er mitkommt.

@Mountainking28: Komm doch einfach mal mit. Du bist herzlich willkommen!! Wir verabreden uns normalerweise hier im Forum. Meistens fahren wir Sonntags ab 10 Uhr. Schau einfach hier rein. Ich weiß nicht, was kommenden Sonntag geht ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (21. Oktober 2010)

@daniel - super, dass du dich um die karten kümmerst, da sich bei mir terminlich gerade was tut, kann ich leider erst anfang nächster woche sagen, ob es definitiv klappt. wäre schön, wenn du vielleicht bis dienstag warten könntest.

@jens - der post von mountainking war der allererste beitrag im unserem bochum-thema. ist wohl im zuge der aufteilung mit übernommen worden. 

was macht eigentlich das foto und der wein?

ich war montag bei schönstem sonnenschein noch mal fahren und werde 
@all: auch morgen (vormittag/mittag) noch mal ne kleine runde pedalieren. 

besteht eigentlich interesse an einem stammtisch in absehbarer zeit?

.stefan


----------



## Wichti (23. Oktober 2010)

Fährt eigentlich morgen irgendjemand? Soll regnen, aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück. Ich würde gerne eine kleinere Runde drehen - hatte nach der Tour letzte Woche leichte Ausfallerscheinungen. (Im Ernst, ich war so fertig und meine Erkältung war sofort wieder da). Wenn jemand länger fahren will, können wir uns ja irgendwann splitten.

Eine gute Flasche Wein inkl. schöner Box habe ich für Stefan besorgt - das Foto ist noch in Bearbeitung, kommt aber diese Woche. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jens,

super! dann läuft das ja.

Bei einer kleinen Runde bin ich morgen dabei. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ich war gestern länger fahren und bin auch noch angeschlagen. Laut GPS-Auswertungsprogramm auf 28 km ca. 1200 HM. 

Bis dann

Stefan


----------



## Kabahl (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
wäre morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei. Kleine Runde klingt gut ich hoffe das Wetter spielt auch mit.


----------



## Wichti (23. Oktober 2010)

Lasst uns doch mal 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke festhalten und morgen früh nochmal hier posten, ob wir fahren - je nach Wetterlage.

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (23. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen auch dabei. 10uhr an der schwimmbrücke hört sich gut an.

@marcel, geht euer tele. wieder?

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (23. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, dann erstmal bis morgen.

@Mike: Ja unser Telefon geht wieder. Wurd ja auch zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi @all
also wenn es morgen nicht regnet bin ich auch für ne kleine Runde dabei.
Also 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke und vorher hier nochmal rein schauen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kabahl (24. Oktober 2010)

Morgen!

Sieht momentan ganz gut aus mit dem Wetter. Der aktuelle Wetterbericht sagt, dass es morgens nur wolkig sein soll aber trocken bleibt.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (24. Oktober 2010)

hört sich doch gut an. zieh mich dann mal um. wo soll es denn eigentl. hingehen?

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (24. Oktober 2010)

Momentan wirklich trocken. Wo es hingeht, müssen wir halt spontan entscheiden.

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (24. Oktober 2010)

Bis gleich!


----------



## Wichti (24. Oktober 2010)

So, Rad ist wieder sauber, ich auch. War eine Super-Tour und doch länger als gedacht. Sorry, dass wir uns schon an der Isenburg trennen mussten - finde ich eigentlich ziemlich uncool. Ich war aber verabredet und musste schnellstmöglich zurück.

Stammtisch fände ich übrigens sehr gut. Falls es am Wochenende sein soll schlage ich folgende Termine vor: 

Freitag, 29. Oktober
Samstag, 30. Oktober
Freitag, 5. November

Wie siehts aus?

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich fands auch super heute, schön matschig. Mike hatte oben auf der Burg noch einen skurrilen Defekt, hätte böse enden können. Konnte aber mit dem guten 24h-Multitool behoben werden...

Für den Stammtisch schlage ich (wieder) das La Posta in Linden vor, fand ich super da.

.stefan


----------



## Kabahl (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja war ne echt schöne Sonnige und vorallem schlammige Tour. Zum Glück ist bei Mike's defekt nicht pasiert, ausser das er seine Brille oben liegen gelassen hat. Und nochmal hoch musste.

@Stammtisch: Bei mir bzw. uns würde der 30.10. gut passen. Die Location ist egal. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Fire578 (24. Oktober 2010)

War super cool. Trailsurfen vom feinsten. Hat Sau Spaß gemacht. 
Mein Rad und ich sind auch wieder sauber. War ne ganz schöne Sauerei im Keller 

Wegen Stammtisch.
Am 29.10 kann ich nicht. Da geben ein paar Arbeitskollegen ihren Ausstand.
Die anderen beiden Termine dürften kein Problem sein.

Ich würde den Griechen in Linden vorschlagen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## dissident (25. Oktober 2010)

@eoft - ich kann noch nicht sagen, wie ich arbeiten muss. ich seh einfach zu, dass ich kann. ich bin dabei, wenn es ein dienstag ist, mit zwei karten

der termin für essen ist aber auch schon ausverkauft, es gibt einen zusatztermin eine woche später. 
ob für bochum noch karten da sind, habe ich auf die schnelle nicht rausbekommen können

@stammtisch - ich kann am 29. auch nicht

@all - wenns nicht regnet, gehe ich morgen früh/vormittag fahren

stefan


----------



## corratec1234 (25. Oktober 2010)

stammtisch kann ich leider an allen 3 terminen nicht. muss da arbeiten.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (25. Oktober 2010)

@Mike. Wie sieht es denn unter der Woche aus bei dir? Das hat letztes mal ja ganz gut geklappt.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Oktober 2010)

hat etwas gedauert, aber wenn wir am samstagabend 30.10. unseren stammtisch machen dann wäre ich dabei. am freitag und in der nächsten woche muss ich arbeiten.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (27. Oktober 2010)

*@all: Passt Samstag, 30. Oktober für Stammtisch?*

Bitte schnelles Feedback, sind nur noch 3 Tage bis dahin und wir sollten einen Tisch reservieren.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja passt.


----------



## Kabahl (27. Oktober 2010)

Samstag passt. Nina würde auch mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (27. Oktober 2010)

passt!

spanier oder grieche?


----------



## czlxst (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin für Grieche; mehr Auswahl, gemütlicher und größer

Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Oktober 2010)

grieche ist super, bin ich voll dafür.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (27. Oktober 2010)

Bin für Spanier - beim Griechen waren wir letzte Mal. Aber ich schließe mich gerne der Mehrheit an. Grieche ist auch super  

Jens


----------



## czlxst (27. Oktober 2010)

Alternativ können wir nach Side (türkisch) oder Don Remo (Pizzeria) gehen. Beides in Linden.


----------



## zeKai (28. Oktober 2010)

lecker essen!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
leider kann ich am Wochenende nicht zum Stammtisch. Habe Termine....
Kann wenn am 05.11.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß dabei.

Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus? 10h Schwimmbrücke oder was ist geplant?

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (28. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag 10 Uhr finde ich gut.

Jens


----------



## Loopdream (28. Oktober 2010)

Nun meld ich mich auch mal offiziell hier an um ggf. mal bei der einen o. andren Tour mitfahren zu können. 
Bin quasi Neubochumer, komm aus Wat-Sevinghausen und fahre eigentlich
überwiegend Rennrad, aber ab und an halt auch mal dem Trecker.

Gruß lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (29. Oktober 2010)

lars, hast ja gelesen. sonntag 10uhr in dahlhausen an der schwimmbrücke. ich kann dich gerne unterwegs einsammeln, komme ja bei dir vorbei.

ist morgen stammtisch?

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (29. Oktober 2010)

*Stammtisch morgen im Aeolos, Keilstraße 108 in Bochum Linden*

Ich habe für *19.30 Uhr* einen Tisch für 7 Personen reserviert (Daniel, Mike, Christof, Marcel, Nina, Stefan, Jens)

Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich selbst kommen kann. Mich hat es heute ziemlich übel erwischt: Ich wollte meinen Sohn hochheben und kann mich seitdem nicht mehr bewegen. Nach 2 Spritzen direkt in den Wirbelkanal geht es zwar ein bisschen besser. Aber gut ist anders ...

Ich poste morgen nochmal, ob es klappt. Sonntag bin ich definitiv raus 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Oktober 2010)

@jens, gute besserung. man das ist echt übel.

@all, ich komme ungefähr eine halbe stunde später, bin vorher noch auf einem umzug.

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (29. Oktober 2010)

@Jens: Ebenfalls gute Besserung von uns beiden.

@All: Fahrtechnisch bin ich fürs WE raus. Bis morgen abend dann!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann viel Spaß heut Abend, würde gerne mit bin aber Kulturell unterwegs.

@Jens: Gute Besserung, kenn das mit dem Rücken...

@all: Morgen dann um 10h Schwimmbrücke, wenn es nicht regnet!!! UND DENK AN DIE ZEITUMSTELLUNG!!!

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme heute Abend. Kann zumindest wieder laufen und sitzen.

Freue mich schon! Bis später ...

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (30. Oktober 2010)

Cool, bis später dann.


----------



## Fire578 (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin.
Sorry aber ich bin raus für heute. Hier regnet es und ich hab eh schon eine leichten Schnupfen. 
Hab keine Lust richtig krank zu werden. 
Gruß 
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen,
bei uns ist es auch am regnen. bin dann auch nicht dabei.
vielleicht morgen eine tour drehen, wenns wetter passt?

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja können ja dann morgen nochmal hier posten. Wenn es morgen trocken ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (31. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich gut an würde dann morgen auch dabei sein.

Bin dann für heute auch raus.

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2010)

morgen würde evtl auch bei mir gehen 
Heut is das wetter ja nicht sooo dolle


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Oktober 2010)

@kai, dann komm morgen früh bei mir rum, fahren wir gemeinsam nach dahlhausen. 
schau aber vorher nochmal hier rein.

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (31. Oktober 2010)

Wäre morgen auch dabei. Heute ist es bei mit Wetter bedingt ausgefallen.

Soll ich für morgen eine schöne Tour aussuchen?

@Jens, denkst du an das Video.


----------



## T-man__ (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn's ne lockere Runde wird, würde ich versuchen, morgen wieder mit einzusteigen. Für 1000hm reichts aber definitiv noch nicht.


----------



## czlxst (31. Oktober 2010)

Zur Not kann man sich unterwegs aufteilen wenn es zuviel wird.

Ich würde gerne morgen gerne das gute Wetter und die freie Zeit nutzen, da die schönen Tage seltener werden, siehe heute.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2010)

@mike wenn ich fahren sollte schreib ich eh noch was hier rein.


----------



## corratec1234 (1. November 2010)

treffpunkt 10uhr in dahlhausen an der brücke?
ich geh dann mal ins bett,lol.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (1. November 2010)

Hi, also ich bin gerade noch in bochum in der stadt. Deshalb melde ich mich mal besser ab für nachher. Falls ich es doch schaffe. Wartet nicht auf mich! 
Gruß
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (1. November 2010)

sagt mal, schlaft ihr alle noch?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2010)

Der Hund als Wecker funktioniert immer. Geh gleich schon wieder schlafen...


----------



## corratec1234 (1. November 2010)

wat is denn hier los? wer ist denn nun gleich alles dabei?

ich müsste mich so gegen 9:20 auf den weg machen und wüsste gerne ob es sich lohnt an der brücke auf jemanden zu warten?

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (1. November 2010)

Ich fahr nicht. Irgendwie schmerzt mein Fuß. 
Sorry mike ich hoffe nun bist du nicht alleine unterwegs. :/


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2010)

ich fahre, wenn du willst können wir uns am Tunnel am R27 treffen


----------



## corratec1234 (1. November 2010)

bitte wo? ist das da am wattenscheider hellweg, wo wir uns nach dem nightride getrennt haben?
da kann ich gerne hinkommen und dann nach dahlhausen noch daniel, dennis und christof?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (3. November 2010)

Hi @all,
erst Mal sorry wegen Montag, aber ich war ganz spontan am Sonntag Abend noch weg. Montag ging also nicht. Zu allem Überfluss bin ich auch etwas erkältet. Also muss ich sowieso etwas aufpassen im Moment.
@Daniel: Das Wetter ist ja leider nicht so gut die Woche. Mit meiner Erkältung oben drauf, müssen wir unsere Kondirunde zur Kemnade erst mal verschieben. 
Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich am WE fahre. Ich hoffe aber schon.

Gruß Christof


----------



## T-man__ (4. November 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf nen Nightride bei diesem überaus schönen Wetter?
oder Samstag früh? oder Sonntag?


----------



## dissident (6. November 2010)

@daniel: wie ist denn der stand der dinge bezüglich der eoft-karten?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. November 2010)

für sonntag bin ich raus, ich muss bis 11h arbeiten.

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (6. November 2010)

bin morgen auch leider raus


----------



## Fire578 (6. November 2010)

Fährt überhaupt jemand? Ich bin auch raus. Ich fahr nach dortmund zum trailmasters. Ein paar leute besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (7. November 2010)

ich fahre, kommt noch wer?


----------



## czlxst (8. November 2010)

dissident schrieb:


> @daniel: wie ist denn der stand der dinge bezüglich der eoft-karten?




Da ich bis jetzt kein Feedback zum neuen Termin habe, konnt ich keine Karten bestellen.
Der 07.12 ist ja ausgebucht, Zusatztermin ist der Do 09.12.. Eventl. könnten wir am Sa 11.12. nach Bochum in der Uni gehen.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (8. November 2010)

Bei mir gehen da alle Termine. Ich glaube Jens wollte lieber in der Woche. Bin ich aber nicht sicher.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (9. November 2010)

Hi, bei mir ginge EOFT Samstag, 11. Dezember. Am 9. Dezember kann ich leider nicht.

Ich habe übrigens das Foto und den Wein für Stefan, unseren Betreuer. Das Foto habe ich auf eine Alu-Platte aufziehen lassen. Sieht sehr cool aus. Wie können wir ihm die Sachen zukommen lassen?

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (9. November 2010)

@Jens, ich habe bereits angeboten es über meine Bekannten dem Stefan das Geschenk zukommen zu lassen.

Was ist mit Fahrrad fahren am WE.

Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (9. November 2010)

Ich habe schon gedacht, ich seid im "Winterbetrieb". Letztes WE über 100km alleine durch den Schlamm gepuhlt.

Was ist denn mit nem Nightride morgen oder Donnerstag? AM WE fahre ich auch...


----------



## dissident (9. November 2010)

wollte mal kurz meine erfahrungen mit dem garmin service berichten:

mangel per mail gemeldet, keine lösung per mail erhalten - kontakt am anfang schleppend, dann recht gut und schnell - am letzten mittwoch habe ich das dakota zur post gebracht, freitag eine eingangsbestätigung erhalten, gestern kam ein neues garmin per post.

alles in allem


----------



## corratec1234 (10. November 2010)

wochenende wäre ich dadei, sonntag 10h ab dahlhausen oder mal wieder am weitmarer holz? könnten dann ja die runde vom daniel fahren, die wir oster gefahren sind, wenn daniel mitfährt.

gruß


----------



## Wichti (10. November 2010)

Wochenende bin ich voraussichtlich auch wieder dabei - auch wenn ich mich vielleicht auf der Strecke ausklinke und eine kürzere Runde fahre. Heute Abend gehe ich in Höntrop schwimmen - so 1000 Meter sollten drin sein. Ist irgendwie wärmer als draußen im Regen ...

@Daniel: Ich packe die Sachen noch schön ein und dann senden wir Stefan das geschenk über deinen Bekannten.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (10. November 2010)

kommt aufs Wetter an ob ich auch fahr. Mein Rad is ja wieder okay, nachdem mir der Seilzug der Schaltung gerissen ist. Bremse sifft leider immer noch, schau mich schon noch einer neuen um. 
Ich mach mir auch etwas sorgen über meine aktuelle bergaufleistung  da ich Projekt "wampe weg 2011" am laufen habe  Bin zwar schon um einige kilos leichter aber auch Muskelmasse dabei :/

grüße kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (10. November 2010)

Es gibt einen neuen SPECIALIZED dealer in Bochum:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=31189&id=152996324721332

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (10. November 2010)

Cool!
Bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.

Wegen Sonntag. Kommt aufs Wetter an. Aber ich wenn es trocken ist denke ich, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (11. November 2010)

na was ist denn da los? 2nd unit hat doch bisher specialized verkauft.

wenns wetter sonntag mies sein sollte, bin ich auch nicht dabei. aber wir lesen uns ja noch hier.

gruß
mike


----------



## Wichti (11. November 2010)

Das Wetter wird beschissen sein! Aber angeblich nicht ganz so schlimm wie heute ...

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (13. November 2010)

Hi Jungs,
also Wetterbericht für morgen sagt das gleiche wie heute. Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen. Ich fürchte unsere Tour morgen fällt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser.
Ich werd mich dann wohl ne Stunde oder 1,5 auf die Rolle setzen. Schön im trockenen und vor dem Fernseher.
Sollte es unerwarteter Weise trocken sein bin ich natürlich dabei.

Gruß Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (13. November 2010)

sieht wohl wirklich schlecht aus für morgen. ist mir nen bissel viel wasser, werde nicht fahren wenn es weiter so regnet.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (13. November 2010)

ja das mit dem regen ist derzeit echt etwas viel. Ruhr total überschwemmt, und der boden wird extrem weich sein. Werds mir wohl auch stecken, schade.

mfg kai


----------



## Wichti (13. November 2010)

Lasst uns morgen früh nochmal schauen wie es ist.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (13. November 2010)

Ich werd morgen früh auch erst aus dem Fenster und dann hier rein schauen. Aber ich fürchte, es wird wohl nichts. Schade.
Falls es doch klappt, wird das ne lustig Runde und ne volle Fangopackung. Das ist sicher 

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. November 2010)

alles steht mächtig unter Wasser, Schlammpackung ist auf jeden Fall garantiert.
lasst uns morgen die Lage checken, ne längere Runde sollten wir aber wohl nicht ins Visier nehmen.


----------



## T-man__ (14. November 2010)

es regnet nicht. Von trocken kann man aber auch nicht reden. Werde trotzdem ne Runde versuchen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Fire578 (14. November 2010)

Also ich muss leider sagen, mir ist es zu nass. Die Wiese hinterm Haus schwimmt weg. Wahrscheinlich kann man am Leinpfad auch nicht lang, weil die Ruhr Hochwasser hat. 
Also ich setze mich dann nochmal auf die Rolle heute.

Christof


----------



## Wichti (14. November 2010)

Hi, ich komme nicht mit. Bei mir ist es sauspät geworden gestern....

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (14. November 2010)

was ist mit Erzbahntrasse / Halde Hoppenbruch, das müsste gut fahrbar sein? Dann über Nordstern/ Zollverein zurück


----------



## Fire578 (14. November 2010)

Ne, sorry Michael. Das nasse schreckt mich dann doch zu sehr ab. Außerdem schaffe ich 10 Uhr sowieso nicht mehr. Bin quasi noch im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. November 2010)

Brauche auch noch etwas Zeit, falls also später noch wer fährt, bitte melden


----------



## zeKai (14. November 2010)

irgendwie keinen bock... kam erst um 5ins bett. Ich hoffe das wetter wird mal wieder etwas besser. So das man ggf. in der woche mal fahren kann.


----------



## Wichti (14. November 2010)

Ich war gerade unten an der Ruhr - auf der Brücke rüber nach Hattingen. WAHNSINN!! So ein Hochwasser habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.

Schaut euch mal die Fotos an:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/782711

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (14. November 2010)

Boah, Wahnsinn! Das der Wasserstand da hoch ist, hab ich mir ja gedacht. Aber so hoch hätte ich es nicht erwartet. 
Dann kann man den Leinpfad die nächsten Wochen vergessen.

Ist ja der Hammer.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (15. November 2010)

damit hätte ich nun nicht gerechnet, krasse bilder.
naja war auch etwas viel wasser die letzten tage, da werden die trails so richtig tief sein.

gruß mike


----------



## free.rider (15. November 2010)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich war gerade unten an der Ruhr - auf der Brücke rüber nach Hattingen. WAHNSINN!! So ein Hochwasser habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Schaut euch mal die Fotos an:
> 
> ...




Ach, was ist denn da los. Wenn Ihr nächstes WE fahrt komme ich mal mit. Bin schon mal vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren. Bin Berghoch aber nicht der schnellste.


----------



## dissident (19. November 2010)

@eoft

bin bei der kartenplanung raus, habe heute 2 karten für den 9.12. für die lichtburg bestellt

@wochenende: bin zurzeit ein wenig angeschlagen, sieht für sa o. so eher schlecht aus


----------



## Wichti (19. November 2010)

Bin für beides raus. Am Wochenende haben wir Besuch, beim EOFT-Termin in Bochum bin ich nicht da. Leider.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (19. November 2010)

@stefan, gute besserung.

wer will denn sonntag fahren? wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht sein.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (19. November 2010)

ich werde morgen und übermorgen fahren. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verdita (20. November 2010)

sonntag morgen schaffe ich nicht. werde vielleicht gegen mittag fahren


----------



## czlxst (20. November 2010)

T-man schrieb:


> ich werde morgen und übermorgen fahren. Wer kommt mit?



@Michael, wann willst du heute los. Wollte heute auch eine Runde drehen ab ca. 14:00

Wann soll es morgen losgehen. Wetter soll ja gut werden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (20. November 2010)

Wie sieht es denn nun Morgen früh aus? 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke?

Ich war heute auch kurz unterwegs siehe unten.
Dinge die ich in meinem Bikerleben noch erledigen wollte:
- Treppen auf dem H-Weg in Blankenstein fahren. <--- Erledigt !!!!

Gruß Christof


----------



## T-man__ (20. November 2010)

war heute knappe 50km durch die 11 unterwegs. Wege wieder gut fahrbar, auch der Leinpfad wieder ok. 
@Daniel: war um 14:00 fast schon wieder daheim

morgen  10:00 Schwimmbrücke ist ok


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2010)

alles klar männer, 10h schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen.

@michael, soll ich dann vorher wieder zum treffpunkt kommen am r27? so gegen 9:30 könnt ich da sein.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (21. November 2010)

Viel Spaß heute! Ich muss nachher erst mal zum Brunch - werde heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde drehen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (21. November 2010)

komme mit Mike ein paar Minuten später...


----------



## Fire578 (21. November 2010)

kein Problem. Ich lass mir Zeit


----------



## T-man__ (21. November 2010)

Das war eine richtig schöne Tour heute bei tollem Wetter. Danke Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2010)

war eine schöne runde. auch wenn mir hintenraus die puste fehlte. ich musste mich ordentlich quälen um nachhause zu kommen und bin nun richtig platt.

mittwoch zum nightride muss ich noch schauen ob ich das schaffe, milo hat babyschwimmen.

gruß mike


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2010)

hier die videos über die wir gequatscht haben. 
viel spaß und nicht nachmachen, sowas bekommen wir nicht hin sag ich mal.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14622333"]Crankworx Whistler - Brian Lopes Air Downhill Run on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## T-man__ (21. November 2010)

kein Problem, die Strecke war ja trocken...


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2010)

aber den affenzahn den der lopez da drauf hat. das würd ich mich nie trauen. der bremst doch nie

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (21. November 2010)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> aber den affenzahn den der lopez da drauf hat. das würd ich mich nie trauen. der bremst doch nie
> 
> gruß mike



Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell .

Und Fahrräder wieder sauber ? Meins glänzt schon wieder.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2010)

meins sieht aus wie auf der tour, dreckig ist die kleine sau.

kommt die tage dran, hatte heute keine zeit mehr dazu.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (22. November 2010)

Der Schlamm ist die Medallie des Mountainbikers


----------



## T-man__ (22. November 2010)

Die Bilder von gestern sind in meinem Benutzeralbum...


----------



## corratec1234 (22. November 2010)

wenn der schlamm die medaille ist, dann bin ich ja ein russischer general, hahaha.

ich werds die tage mal putzen.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. November 2010)

haha mike... 


das mit dem video da oben ist schon ziemlich beeindruckend wie schnell er da den Berg runter hämmert, wenn man bedenkt das Videoaufnahmen das alles noch langsamer wirken lassen  Aber auch 2meter breite trails sind bei uns eher selten. 

Wie sieht es nun eigentlich an der Ruhr aus? Ist der Radweg wieder frei oder steht da immer noch alles unter Wasser? Bei meiner letzten tour dorthin stand ich auf der gesperrten Schwimmbrücke und bin dann Michaels Radweg Richtung weitmarer holz gefahren um etwas mit den Wildschweinen dort zu spielen  Und die Pferdewege unsicher zu machen 

grüße  Kai


----------



## corratec1234 (22. November 2010)

der ruhrweg ist wieder frei, nur in kupferdreh/ überruhr ist es übel matschig.
sonst geht es eigentl. wieder

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. November 2010)

ah super dann kann ich ja wieder meine gewohnte tour da lang drehen


----------



## Fire578 (23. November 2010)

Hallo Jungens,
ich hab da noch ein geiles Video bei Mount Ruhr gefunden. 






Wir müssen die dringend mal fragen wo das ist.


----------



## Wichti (24. November 2010)

Sehr cool!!

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (24. November 2010)

@Jens: Ja find ich allerdings auch. Geiles Gelände, da sind ein paar schöne technische Stellen drin.

@all: Nightride heute Abend fällt dann wohl aus. Zu nass.
Aber ich muss eh mal sehen das ich meine Winterreifen montiert bekommen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2010)

Na wenn da ma nicht hier und da auf die "Zeitraffer-Taste" beim zusammenschneiden gedrückt wurde 

Aber sonst....schönes Video, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (24. November 2010)

bin für den nightride auch raus, hab mir einen fiesen mageninfekt eingefangen.

video von mount-ruhr ist schon was älter, aber immer wieder nett anzusehen.

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (24. November 2010)

@ mike: gute besserung, der virus hat uns auch schon heimgesucht

@ eoft: zusatztermin essen ist auch ausverkauft


----------



## zeKai (24. November 2010)

@mike: gute Besserung. Es gibt sicher schöneres als das. 
@christof: Winterreifen?  Ich denke du meinst Auto oder! :X Ich wollt ganz gerne meine fat albert slicks noch was weiter fahren! 

Ich finde ja es könnte wieder etwas trockener werden  Heute ging nur rad reinigen... bremse anbauen... und das quietschen der Schaltkabel beseitigen.

Und das gute Ruhr-Tales video.. ist wirklich nett anzuschauen.


----------



## T-man__ (27. November 2010)

was geht denn morgen? Die Pfützen frieren zu ;-) Der Schlamm wird hart und die Blätter knistern...

Optimale Verhältnisse um mal wieder eine Spur durch die 11 zu brennen...


----------



## czlxst (27. November 2010)

ich wäre dabei.


----------



## czlxst (27. November 2010)

ich wäre dabei.


----------



## corratec1234 (27. November 2010)

ich habe heute nachtdienst, bin für morgen leider raus. 
hab gestern eine runde gedreht und muss sagen, ist schon sehr kalt der fahrtwind. also warm anziehen.
wünsche euch für morgen viel spaß

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (27. November 2010)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Bin allerdings total außer Form - hatte fast die ganze Woche Magen-Darm :kotz: - Grüße an Mike und Stefan. 

Ich habe bis ca. 12.30 Uhr Zeit. Wenn ihr länger fahren wollt, drehe ich einfach eine kürzere Runde.

Jens


----------



## zeKai (27. November 2010)

ich bin auch raus. Werd mir erstmal bessere handschuhe kaufen müssen, gestern wären mir fast die daumen abgefroren!

Viel spaß euch! :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (27. November 2010)

Wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen?

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. November 2010)

Hi Ihr zusammen,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Sorry das ich so lang nix mehr von mir hab hören lassen.
Werde dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr viel fahren, mein Ischias Nerv im linken Bein ist noch immer nicht viel besser geworden.
Ich habe ausserdem kaum noch kondi.....

Werde ab übernächste Woche mal wieder ein paar Runden um den See drehen da hab ich Urlaub um zu sehen wie es klappt.
Hoffe das ich ab Januar wieder dabei bin.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (27. November 2010)

@Dennis: Gute Besserung!! Ich weiß ja jetzt, wie höllisch Rückenschmerzen sein können. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (27. November 2010)

Ich schlage für morgen die Schwimmbrücke um 10:00 vor. Dann über Isenburg in 11.

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (27. November 2010)

O.K. 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. Bin da. Bis morgen!!

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (27. November 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.
Gruß christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (27. November 2010)

bin morgen auch dabei...


----------



## Fire578 (28. November 2010)

Jungs das wird richtig kalt.


----------



## Janus1972 (29. November 2010)

moin alle zusammen. ja ja ich lebe noch und der marc auch. zur zeit fahren wir zwei alleine. einfach aus dem grund weil kondi technisch nicht viel geht. ist zwar besser geworden, aber reicht noch nicht. ab nächstem jahr sind wir auch wieder dabei, keine frage.

@dennis wenn du locker fahren willst können wir gerne mal ne runde drehen. muss nur gucken wie die woche wird, bin voll angerotzt.


----------



## zeKai (29. November 2010)

die gute alte kondition, davon kann ich auch ein lied singen. Saft und kraftlos gehts den Berg hoch dafür nun wesentlich leichter da "project bauchweg" schon einige kilos hat schmelzen lassen. 
Dazu kommt das wirklich schlechte Wetter die letzten Wochen, ich drehe meist nur meine kleine 2-3stunden runde 2x die woche wo ich fast ausschließlich strecke fahre aber keine Höhenmeter. Was alles ihren tribut fordert, essen unter dem was der Körper braucht und gleichzeitig wenig Höhenmeter. 

Ich will schon knapp eine Woche meine bremsen richtig einfahren wozu ich natürlich bisher noch nicht gekommen bin, die vordere macht noch Probleme... evtl. fahr ich heute mal zum bike n service und lass die vor Ort mal einen blick riskieren und Winterhandschuhe sind auch Pflicht! 

Wäre auch mal wieder lustig mit Marc und dir zu fahren. Hoffentlich kommt der Frühling schnell


----------



## Janus1972 (29. November 2010)

@kai ich sags dir. motivation ist richtung null punkt, wie die aussentemps halt. alles doof im moment.


----------



## dissident (29. November 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen. ja ja ich lebe noch und der marc auch.



Wie ist denn mit GC2EJ6R? 

.stefan


----------



## Wichti (29. November 2010)

Ich bin am Sonntag nach vier Wochen Zwangspause und einer Magen-Darm-Grippe auch mitgefahren. Klar war die Kondi kacke. Ich bin einfach früher umgedreht und war nach 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause. Das ist aber immer noch viel besser als rumzuhängen ...


----------



## Janus1972 (30. November 2010)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag nach vier Wochen Zwangspause und einer Magen-Darm-Grippe auch mitgefahren. Klar war die Kondi kacke. Ich bin einfach früher umgedreht und war nach 2 Stunden wieder zu Hause. Das ist aber immer noch viel besser als rumzuhängen ...


 
ich / wir hängen nicht rum, sind ausser am 28.11 jeden sonntag auf'm bike gewesen. nur mal so als info. obwohl ich mich - glaube ich jedenfalls - nicht rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Fire578 (30. November 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ich / wir hängen nicht rum, sind ausser am 28.11 jeden sonntag auf'm bike gewesen. nur mal so als info. obwohl ich mich - glaube ich jedenfalls - nicht rechtfertigen muss.



Sauber 

Da fällt mir nix zu ein.

Für den Herrn S. gelten mal wieder andere Regeln als für den Rest der Menschheit. 

Ich sag nur "Verlange nichts von anderen was du nicht selbst einhältst!!!"


----------



## Janus1972 (30. November 2010)

was halte ich denn nicht ein? was verlange ich was ich nicht einhalte. wir fahren im mom einfach nur alleine weil es von der kondi nix bringt. und jens ohne "kondi" hat immer noch mehr kondi als marc und ich. das ist alles. und das hat nix mit rumhängen zu tun. mehr habe ich nicht gesagt und das ich mich aber auch nicht rechtfertigen muss. und wenn du jens anwalt bist ist das eben so. ganz einfach. misch dich nur einfach nicht ein. wäre nett. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (30. November 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> ich / wir hängen nicht rum, sind ausser am 28.11 jeden sonntag auf'm bike gewesen. nur mal so als info. obwohl ich mich - glaube ich jedenfalls - nicht rechtfertigen muss.



Hä? Ich habe weder euch noch irgendjemand anderen angesprochen. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass ihr fahrt - also nicht rumhängt. Das war eine absolut allgemeine Feststellung. Wieso also rechtfertigen? Wofür?  Kein Grund für böses Blut.

Aber es wäre schon schön, wenn wir mal wieder alle zusammen fahren würden, weil es einfach in einer größeren Gruppe mehr Spaß macht.  Und bei dieser Jahreszeit kann mann sowieso nicht ewig fahren.

@Christof: Heute schwimmen?


----------



## forever (30. November 2010)

im schnee jetzt machts aber wenig fun...hier in bochum.


----------



## Fire578 (30. November 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> was halte ich denn nicht ein? was verlange ich was ich nicht einhalte. wir fahren im mom einfach nur alleine weil es von der kondi nix bringt. und jens ohne "kondi" hat immer noch mehr kondi als marc und ich. das ist alles. und das hat nix mit rumhängen zu tun. mehr habe ich nicht gesagt und das ich mich aber auch nicht rechtfertigen muss. und wenn du jens anwalt bist ist das eben so. ganz einfach. misch dich nur einfach nicht ein. wäre nett. danke



@Marco: Ich bin nicht Jens Anwalt, der kann sich gut alleine wehren. Darauf habe ich mich auch nicht bezogen. Erst denken dann schreiben.

Ich möchte dich nur mal vorsichtig erinnern, das du immer dagegen warst das wir in 2 Leistungsgruppen fahren. Aber genau das gerade selbst tust. 
Das ist nur ein Beispiel.

@Jens:
Ne muss schwimmen leider absagen. Bekomme eine Erkältung, die muss ich erst weg bekommen. Kann im Moment kein Krankheit gebrauchen. Sry

Christof


----------



## Wichti (30. November 2010)

@Christof: Gute Besserung!!! Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich morgen schwimmen gehen und heute ein bisschen auf meinem Heimtrainer rumstrampeln. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (30. November 2010)

warum wird hier alles umgedreht. wir bilden keine 2 leistungsgruppen. marc und ich sind welten davon entfernt auch nur ansatzweise eine leistungsgruppe zu bilden. ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass wir

a. nicht wollen dass ihr an jedem anstig warten müsst, auch wenn ihr sagt dass es euch nicht stört - was ich auch glaube und

b. nicht hinter euch herhecheln wollen. wir haben uns konditechnisch weit von einander entfernt, ist im mom so. ich hab genug anderes zu tun nd marc auch. 

ihr fahrt teilweise 2 mal die woche beneidenswert. schaffe ich nicht und bin ich im mom auch mental nicht für bereit.

im moment bringt es mir nichts mit euch zu fahren. natürlich vermisse ich es wieder eine tour mit euch zu fahren, aber ich werde und will nicht die ganze zeit hinterherhecheln das ist alles. und wenn es allgemein war mit dem rumhängen, dann sorry jens. klang im zusammenhang aber wie ein vorwurf. mea culpa


----------



## Wichti (30. November 2010)

Dann wollen wir eigentlich alle nur eins: Mal wieder mit einer großen Truppe die Hügelchen unsicher machen ... 

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Dezember 2010)

Wichti schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir eigentlich alle nur eins: Mal wieder mit einer großen Truppe die Hügelchen unsicher machen ...
> 
> Jens


 

jepp. genau ditte. schwächel aber im mom mit rüsselseuche. hab dennis erst mal angeboten ob er mit mir / mit marc und mir ne lockere runde drehen will. gucken was er sagt. kommendes we bin ich aber raus.


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht wäre es möglich, eine große runde mit allen kurz vor weihnachten zu machen.
das wäre dann unsere weihnachts- und jahresabschlusstour.

für sonntag bin ich leider wiedermal raus, habe samstag wieder nachtdienst.
evtl. würde ich samstag vormittag eine runde drehen, wenn das wetter es zulässt.
wäre da noch jemand bei?

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mike,

mal sehen wie das Wetter am Wochenende ist.  Es soll zumindest trocken bleiben und um die null Grad haben. Am Sonntag möchte ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Heute werde ich erst mal schwimmen gehen.

@all: Die Idee mit der *Weihnachts-Abschlusstour *finde ich super. Wir könnten ein bisschen rollen und ein paar Liter Glühwein mitnehmen. Als Datum wäre der 19. Dezember (letzter Sonntag vor Weihnachten) ideal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (1. Dezember 2010)

Servus an alle und danke an Euer Verständnis.

@Marco: Danke für das Angebot, werde drauf zurückkommen.

@all: Werde nächstes WE noch raus sein, will aber in der Woche fahren, habe ab Freitag 5 Wochen frei!!! 
Denke das ich dann wenn alles klappt das WE drauf dabei sein kann, wenn mein Bein mitmacht.

Habe keine Lust mehr mich nur mit Kieser fit zu halten, brauch mal wieder was unter die Stollen.

Was haltet Ihr denn von nen Stammtisch auf dem Bochumer oder Hattinger Weihnachtsmarkt? So als gemütlichen Abschluss?

Gebt mal Feedback!!!

Das mit dem Weihnachtsradeln finde ich super und wäre dabei.

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Dezember 2010)

die abschlusstour finde ich nicht schlecht. am 19 kann ich nicht we ist zu. wäre es nicht besser zwischen weihnachten und neujahr? da haben eigentlich so gut wie alle urlaub (in der regel)


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Dezember 2010)

stammtisch auf dem weihnachtsmarkt find ich super, aber bitte dann auf dem bochumer da kann ich dann auch was trinken.
abschlusstour am 19.12. kann ich nicht, habe am abend vorher mitarbeiterfeier und da wird meistens zuviel getrunken.
marcos idee, die tour zwischen weihnachten und silvester stattfinden zu lassen find ich gut.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (2. Dezember 2010)

Abschlussfahrt: am 19. für mich schlecht, da ich am 17. und 18. jeweils eine schwere Weihnachtsfeier habe am 19. wäre ich dann in Leistungsgruppe 4 ...

Habe Freitag und Montag frei, fahre also Fr, Sa, So, und Mo wenn ich das durchhalte... Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden. Für So. rechne ich mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?


----------



## zeKai (2. Dezember 2010)

Fahren am Samstag oder Sonntag lass ich vom Wetter und meiner Tagesform her offen. Generell hab ich natürlich Lust zu fahren. Vorderradbremse beißt noch nicht richtig aber wer bremst schon vorne bei Eis und Schnee...

So was wie ein Stammtisch hängt natürlich stark vom Datum ab. Aber auch hier würde ich zu einer netten gemeinsamen runde nicht nein sagen. 

@Michael bist du gestern Erzbahntrasse gefahren? Mir war so als wäre ein weißes trek mit licht an mir vorbei gesaust  Als ich mit meinem teppichporsche unterwegs war. Und ich schrei nicht jedem MTB fahrer hinterher  (okay es waren eh nur ~6 gestern Abend)

Grüße
Kai


----------



## T-man__ (2. Dezember 2010)

@Kai: gestern war ich froh, vor dem Schnee von Stuttgart wieder nach Hause zu kommen. hatte also "Radfrei". Es scheint doch noch jemanden zu geben, der auch so ein tolles Rad hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (2. Dezember 2010)

ich bin fürs we raus. samstag kinderhüten sonntag weihnachtsmarkt. @michael was zw weihnachten und neujahr mit fahren?


----------



## Wichti (2. Dezember 2010)

@Michael: Ich bin Sonntag dabei. Samstag eher nicht - höchstens für eine kurze Runde. Lass mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Wenn es so bleibt, wird das eine lustige Runde am Wochenende 

Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester Jahresabschlussrunde finde ich o.k. Bin voraussichtlich am 28.12. wieder in Bochum.

Jens


----------



## czlxst (3. Dezember 2010)

@Michael, wann willst Du morgen los. Wo soll es hingehen und wie lange.
Event. könnte ich mit.

Sonntag hätte ich auch Lust, wenn es nicht zu Extrem wird.

Daniel


----------



## dissident (3. Dezember 2010)

wer fährte denn wann morgen wie lange?
für ne kleine runde hätte ich auch zeit.


----------



## Wichti (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte Samstag (und Sonntag) auch Zeit. Ich denke auch, dass bei der Kälte zwei kürzere Runden a 2-3 Stunden besser sind als eine extreme.

Wann und wo wollen wir Samstag starten? Bin für Vormittag.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Dezember 2010)

bin dann morgen auch dabei, sollen wir uns um 10h in dahlhausen treffen?
eine runde von 2-3std. länge find ich auch gut, da ich am abend wieder nachtdienst habe.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (3. Dezember 2010)

dann werde ich wohl mal nach decathlon stiefeln, um mir handschuhe zu holen. Taugen die teile überhaupt was? Naja besser als meine sommerhandschuhe sicherlich


----------



## Wichti (3. Dezember 2010)

@Mike und Mitfahrer: Morgen 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke ist für mich o.k.

Freue mich auf eine frostige Runde!!

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (3. Dezember 2010)

bin heute schon 40 km 530hm gefahren. Die Wege im Wald sind gut fahrbar, der Rest meist gut fahrbar. Leinpfad teilweise Eis drunter. Kosterbrücke: nicht nochmal, Weitmarer Holz gut. musste mein Rad danach waschen und bin gespannt, was sich morgen noch bewegt...

1000 Schwimmbrücke ist ok. mehr als 3h wird zum Horror, da es im Moment sehr anstrengend ist und die Füße einfrieren


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Dezember 2010)

@kai, kommst du zu mir und wir fahren dann gemeinsam zum michael? dann sei bitte so gegen 9h bei mir.

ich habe mir im letzten winter ein paar arbeitshandschuhe im bauhaus fÃ¼r 6,90â¬ gekauft, die sehen nicht wie handschuhe zum arbeiten aus. die dinger sind auch noch ordentl. warm. werde die morgen notfalls noch mit unterziehhandschuhen nutzen bei der kÃ¤lte. wie die bei decathlon sind weiÃ ich nicht, aber diese u-handschuhe aus seide sind nen knaller. damit bleiben die finger schÃ¶n warm.

@ michael, sollen wir uns wieder am r27 treffen?

was zieht ihr denn morgen so an? bin da noch voll am rÃ¤tseln, wieviele schichten in tragen soll.

gruÃ mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi @all,
irgendwie bekomme ich nur noch sporadisch E-Mails wenn jemand im Forum einen Eintrag macht. Habe gerade erst von Mike's Eintrag die Mail bekommen. Die vorher hab ich alle nicht bekommen. 

Für morgen bin ich raus. 10 Uhr schaffe ich morgen nicht. Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Ich brauch erst andere Schuhe. Mir sind letzten Sonntag fast die Füße abgefallen. Tat richtig weh als ich nach Hause kam.
Außerdem will ich erst meine Erkältung ganz los werden. Aber das ist glaube ich das kleinere Problem bis Sonntag.

Jahresabschlusstour zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich bin so für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. (29.12 oder 30.12) Da ich über Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern sein werde.

Weihnachtsmarkt in Bochum finde ich auch eine coole Idee. Da findet sich doch sicher ein Termin. Kann man ja auch unter der Woche hin. Stammtisch machen wir ja auch in der Woche.

Gruß Christof


----------



## zeKai (3. Dezember 2010)

@mike wecker is zumindest schon gestellt... müsste dann noch nach DM fürn paar riegel. Oder du hast nen paar über . Ich hab mir natürlich direkt die falschen handschuhe bei decathlon gekauft.. war ja klar.... 

lange hose (eng) lange hose (weit) 3 schichten Oberteile reicht hoffentlich,  Problem werden Füße und Hände. Ach watt solls wenn es mir zu kalt is fahr ich heim  Hab da heute diese Pflaster gesehen die für 6stunden lang heizen sollen, werd ich wohl auch mal irgendwann testen. Zudem ist das Wetter auch ein Kampf mit dem material, letztes jahr gingen weder bremsen noch Dämpfer und schalten war auch nicht mehr  okay.. da waren es auch -14grad

Ich bin vom morgen fahren ja noch nicht sooo begeistert.. aber erst mal sehen wie es morgen ausschaut. 


@christopf hab ich bei anderen Themen, aber auch hier bekomme ich auch nicht von jedem eine Mitteilung. Evtl eine Einstellung des forums welche man anpassen kann.


----------



## Wichti (3. Dezember 2010)

@Kai: keine Panik. Wir fahren ja nicht ewig. Letztes Jahr sind wir auch bei einem halben Meter Schnee gefahren: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/25532

und hatten eine Menge Spaß! Ich habe auch nur Tchibo-Handschuhe. Aber egal - wird alles gut

@all: Den Vorschlag von Christof finde ich gut: 29. oder 30. Dezember für unsere Abschlusstour - ich bin nach Weihnachten nämlich auch bei Familie in Franken.

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (3. Dezember 2010)

Handschuhtip:

Engelbert Strauß, Winter-Montage-Handschuh "Ice", 6,95 

Viel Spass morgen


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Dezember 2010)

zw. weihnachten und neujahr ist mir datum wurscht. hab urlaub. viel spass morgen und friert nicht zu dolle.

@christof. bei mir kommen nie infos über die nbeiträge auch fast nie an


----------



## Wichti (3. Dezember 2010)

@Wenke: Danke für den Tipp mit den Handschuhen. Und gut mal wieder von dir zu hören! Ich habe eigentlich nie kalte Hände - weder beim Snowboarden noch beim Biken. Da tuns auch meine Tchibo-Handschuhe - die haben nur ein paar Euro gekostet.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (3. Dezember 2010)

Wichti schrieb:


> @Wenke: Danke für den Tipp mit den Handschuhen. Und gut mal wieder von dir zu hören!



Ich hab auch ne PN Funktion hier ;-) und ich ruf die sogar ab....

Ich strampel morgen nur kuzr ins Büro was abholen, ansonten gewöhn ich meinen Körper erst langsam wieder an sowas wie Belastung.


----------



## T-man__ (4. Dezember 2010)

also halb 10 am r27 und 1000 an der schwimmbrücke, bis denne


----------



## zeKai (4. Dezember 2010)

die Handschuhe werde ich mir wohl mal anschauen. Danke für den tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2010)

männers, was zieht ihr denn nun alles an? 4-5 schichten hab ich zur auswahl. bei so einem wetter ist das immer schwierig die passende kleidung zu finden.
am 29.12. wäre ich bei der tour dabei. am 30. kann ich nicht.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (4. Dezember 2010)

3 schichten zieh ich an, jacke mitgerechnet. Hab aber noch weitere dabei  fürn notfall
bis gleich

@mike hast ggf. 1-2 riegel die du entbehren kannst? dann spar ich mir den weg nach DM


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2010)

@kai, alles schon eingepackt. hab sogar 4 riegel für dich über.
bin nen bissel spät dran. brauchst erst so gegen 9:10 da sein.

gruß


----------



## Kabahl (4. Dezember 2010)

@all: 
ich werde vorrausssichtlich erst wieder nach dem 13.12. aufs bike kommen hab momentan noch klausurstress. und muss dann erstmal meine kondi überprüfen.

zur abschlusstour:
zwischen weihnachten und neujahr bin ich raus muss arbeiten

zum stammtisch:
nen stammtisch auf dem weihnachtsmarkt finde ich ne gute idee, steht schon ein termin?

gruß marcel


----------



## zeKai (4. Dezember 2010)

ah das war doch lecker tour  rad sauber ich sauber Magen voll, TOLL! Hat Spaß gemacht aber das nächste mal mit dem Wärmepflaster... bei der heimfahrt wären mir die Füße fast abgestorben! 

Alles ordentlich geölt und Rahmen ein-geölt  sieht aus wie geleckt. 

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder+id%3D%22633D3271-953F-4675-B490-0C3F7E4C7D64%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E%3Cslot+name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco+id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C%2Fco%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3EF75D1DEB-1868-4B6F-8EE2-E8D0AC8705A8%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3E30474DC1-DB6B-42FF-98ED-29D4958FD913%3C%2FArtikelid%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E2A969D51-3A5F-4BDC-9087-7F0240F2CC0A%3C%2FRubrikID%3E%3CRubrikName%3EStoff%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3CPageName%3EMontage-Handschuhe+Ice%3C%2FPageName%3E%3CPageNo%3E220033%3C%2FPageNo%3E&sid=a92feddf22e5466e885be263f7e606d732ebe90a das sind wohl die Handschuhe. Wenn ich mich ned irre.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Dezember 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> ah das war doch lecker tour  rad sauber ich sauber magen voll, TOLL! Hat spaß gemacht aber das nächste mal mit dem Wärmepflaster... bei der heimfahrt wären mir die füße fast abgestorben!
> 
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder+id%3D%22633D3271-953F-4675-B490-0C3F7E4C7D64%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E%3Cslot+name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco+id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C%2Fco%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3EF75D1DEB-1868-4B6F-8EE2-E8D0AC8705A8%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3E30474DC1-DB6B-42FF-98ED-29D4958FD913%3C%2FArtikelid%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E2A969D51-3A5F-4BDC-9087-7F0240F2CC0A%3C%2FRubrikID%3E%3CRubrikName%3EStoff%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3CPageName%3EMontage-Handschuhe+Ice%3C%2FPageName%3E%3CPageNo%3E220033%3C%2FPageNo%3E&sid=a92feddf22e5466e885be263f7e606d732ebe90a das sind wohl die handschuhe. Wenn ich mich ned irre.




 Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (4. Dezember 2010)

sehr schöne Tour heute - wie Urlaub ;-)

bin fertig wie ein Brötchen...


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2010)

super tour, nur bin ich platt wie sau.

@daniel, warum gehen deine touren nur immer bergauf? war wieder mal nett die runde, nur anstrengend

hab mir erstmal franzbranntwein für die beine besorgt, die schmerzen ohne ende.

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (4. Dezember 2010)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> super tour, nur bin ich platt wie sau.
> 
> @daniel, warum gehen deine touren nur immer bergauf? war wieder mal nett die runde, nur anstrengend
> 
> gruß mike



Das kommt dir nur so vor
Mann muss sich die Abfahrt erstmal verdienen und die Trails fangen auf dem Gipfel an.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (4. Dezember 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> @christof. bei mir kommen nie infos über die nbeiträge auch fast nie an



Wenn du länger als 14 Tage nicht im Forum warst, dann ist das normal. Das hab ich schon öfter gehabt. Dann gehst du einmal rein und dann geht es wieder.
Aber ich habe hier irgendwie die Hälfte nicht mitbekommen diese Woche. Obwohl ich ja was gepostet hatte.

Aber jetzt geht es wieder. Postfach ist heute ordentlich voll gelaufen mit Mails aus dem Forum.

@all
Für morgen bin ich mal noch raus. Hab noch keine Schuhe und dann ist mir das doch zu kalt. Nächste Woche wieder. 
Mittwoch Nightride sag ich aber auch direkt mal ab. Da hab ich Weihnachtsfeier beim Bund. Alte Kameraden wiedertreffen.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß Morgen. Ich werd wohl ne Runde auf der Rolle einlegen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (4. Dezember 2010)

War tatsächlich eine Super-Tour heute!!! Sauanstrengend aber schön.

Für morgen sieht es ziemlich bitter aus (habe ich gerade gefunden - kommt vom deutschen Wetterdienst):

*Akutwarnung vor Starkschneefall
Warnstufe Rot*
PLZ: Hattingen-45529, Hattingen-45527, 45549 Sprockhövel, 58456 Witten-Herbede, 58300 Wetter (Ruhr), 58452 Witten-Bommern, Wuppertal-42111, Wuppertal-42109, Wuppertal-42281, Wuppertal-42279
gültig von Samstag, 04.12.2010 17:00 Uhr bis Sonntag, 05.12.2010 19:00 Uhr

*Warnung ROT: Starkschneefall: verbreitet bis 20cm Neuschnee, örtl. um 25cm und darüber, Verwehungen
Diese Unwetterwarnung wurde am Samstag, 04.12.2010 11:46 Uhr ausgegeben.*


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2010)

bei uns haben wir fiesen Schneeregen, macht das heute Sinn?


----------



## czlxst (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich passe bei diesem Wetter.


----------



## Wichti (5. Dezember 2010)

Das bringt heute nix! 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (5. Dezember 2010)

heute kannst das wirklich vergessen, nur Schneematsch. Zu nass, zu kalt und viel zu gefährlich so.

Hoffe das legt sich noch und es schneit wieder richtig  wollt doch noch Schlittenfahren.


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2010)

ich denke, wir versauen uns die schönen Eindrücke von gestern... versuche es morgen nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (5. Dezember 2010)

außerdem is das rad schön sauber!  Sogar die reifen!


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2010)

@Kai: steht es noch in der Badewanne?


----------



## zeKai (5. Dezember 2010)

Ne... es hängt wieder an meiner wand mit dem Vorderrad nach oben, wurde gestern direkt der kompletten pflege unterzogen. Mag keinen Rost an meiner kette, geschweige den irgendwas das quietscht oder sich sonst wie nicht bewegt. Zudem wurde sowieso alles schön mit öl eingerieben. Vor allem der matt schwarze Rahmen setzt extrem schnell so eklige weiße Flecken an.


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2010)

manch einer pflegt seine Frau nicht so ;-)


----------



## Wichti (5. Dezember 2010)

Zur Aufmunterung könnt ihr euch die Fotos von gestern anschauen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/35768

Wie im Urlaub

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2010)

tolle Bilder und eine schöne Erinnerug an die wunderbare Tour!


----------



## Fire578 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
@Jens:
Wie sieht es diese Woche mit schwimmen aus? Dennis und ich wollen am Donnerstag gehen. Morgen kann ich nicht. Da bin ich auf einer Weihnachtsfeier.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Christof,

ich kann diese Woche leider nicht - schade. Bin am Donnerstag Abend auf einer Veranstaltung. Außerdem habe ich mir glaube ich am Samstag eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen - ich hatte Sommerschuhe an und trotz Neoprenüberschuhen Eisfüße. 

Wir haben aber glaube ich für unsere *Jahresabschlusstour* einen Termin: *29. Dezember 2010*. Wann und wo wir fahren müssen wir noch festlegen. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir GLÜHWEIN mitnehmen!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Dezember 2010)

29.12. ist super, da bin ich dann dabei. 

termin für nen treffen auf dem weihnachtsmarkt steht aber noch nicht fest, oder?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (9. Dezember 2010)

am 29.12. arbeite ich, bin also nicht dabei.
ich meine, ich habe am 31. frei, wenn das wetter es zulässt, fahre ich dann noch mal

heute bei bestem wetter noch mal vom weitmarer holz/radom zur burg blankenstein und über stiepel/henkenberg wieder zurück. viel sonnenschein, kaum wind, pappiger schnee. selbst der radom-trail hoch war gut fahrbar. 

was ist denn mit sonntag?


----------



## Wichti (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin Sonntag raus - nicht da am Wochenende.

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Dezember 2010)

ich bin sonntag auch nicht dabei, wieder nachtdienst bis 11h.

gruß mike


----------



## speedcycler001 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon sehr lange her als ich das letzte Mal hier unterwegs war...damals hatte ich auch meine Werkstatt im Rucksack stets dabei...grrrr...meine alte Giant sei dank...Na ja egal ich habe umgesattelt und fahre ein CUBE AMS 125..
Eigentlich wollte ich euch allen einfach mal hallo sagen und wenn ich mal wieder in eure gegend bin würde ich gerne mal die eine oder andere Tour mit euch fahren...


----------



## dissident (10. Dezember 2010)

@speedcycler - gerne, wir verabreden uns hier, komm einfach mit!

@ all - eoft war geil gestern: der mtb-part war aus follow me, war aber lang nicht der beste film. hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt! und erst recht in der lichtburg. habe noch nie so viele leute in funktionskleidung im kino gesehen 

@ all - samstag ist bei htb bikes ein kleines (glühwein) treffen bzw. plaudern und zusammensein. wenn das wetter mitspielt, werde ich da mal hin, hat noch jemand interesse???


----------



## Fire578 (11. Dezember 2010)

Fährt morgen überhaupt jemand?

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (11. Dezember 2010)

tja,
soll leicht regnen. ich war heute morgen mal kurz, war aber auch im wald kriminell glatt. viel eis unterm schnee. wenns nicht erneut friert und das wetter mitspielt, werde ich wohl mal ne stunde fahren. kann ja das rad auch nicht frisch geputzt im keller stehen lassen 
heute war ich bei htb, die fahren auch öfter mal ne runde mit mehreren leuten. da können wir auch mal mit.

ich schaue morgen früh noch mal rein.


----------



## Fire578 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch Ruhewoche und morgen nicht soviel Zeit. Würd also nur ne kleine Runde fahren. Das mit dem Eis unten drunter hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Wenn es regnet hab ich aber auch kein Bock. Ich guck also morgen früh also auch nochmal hier rein.

@Stefan
was ist denn HTB?


----------



## Fire578 (11. Dezember 2010)

@Stefan
hab es schon gefunden. Google sei Dank.


----------



## dissident (11. Dezember 2010)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> hab es schon gefunden. Google sei Dank.



die haben auch den service für 24h duisburg gemacht


----------



## dissident (12. Dezember 2010)

hier regnet es zwar nur leicht, ich werde mir das heute aber trotzdem schenken.
sollte jemand fahren: viel spaß

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Fire578 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Stefan,
mir ist es auch zu Nass heute. Werd auch nicht fahren. Es soll auch noch mehr regnen heute.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Christof


----------



## T-man__ (12. Dezember 2010)

die Wege in den Wäldern sind pures Eis. Ich schenke mir das und werde in der Woche fahren, da ich frei habe. Falls jemand heute fährt: viel Spass!


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Dezember 2010)

tach männers,

besteht interesse an einer kleinen tour morgen früh? 
dachte an nix wildes, wollte nur eine kleine runde drehen, isenburg- nierenhof- raffenberg und zurück. 
voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man bei den bedingungen auch fahren kann.
würde so gegen 10h in dahlhausen sein.

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (17. Dezember 2010)

hier ich!
interesse ist da, habe nur heute abend ne kleine feier von der arbeit aus, darum werde ich das erst morgen früh entscheiden.


----------



## McKinley (17. Dezember 2010)

n'Abend!

mh ich würd auch gern mal mitfahren  
Leider ist morgen 10h bisi, sagen wir ungünstig 
ab ~12/13h könnt ich jenachdem wie lang/weit ihr fahren wollt dazustoßen.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin raus für morgen. Heute weihnachtsfeier


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Dezember 2010)

@mckinley, leider ist mir persönlich 12/13h morgen schon zu spät. 
kannst aber gerne mitfahren bei unseren touren. einfach immer wieder hier reinschauen, wir fahren eigentl. jeden sonntag vormittag.

@stefan,
trink nicht so viel. ich wollte eh morgen früh hier reinschauen. kannst ja dann bescheidgeben ob du fahren willst oder nicht.

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Dezember 2010)

moinsen. wie sieht es mit morgen früh aus. denke werde gegen 100 richtung w holz starten. trail am radom runter und locker über leinpfad und kleines stück h-weg zurück. kleiner snow cruise halt.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Dezember 2010)

Moechte die Gelegenheit schomma nutzen um Eurer Fraktion Schoene Weihnachten zu wuenschen. 

Fuer die, die damit wenig an der Muetze haben ein paar ruhige, weil leere Wege und schoene Bikezeit ueber die Feiertage (ich hoff ja auf Schnee weg und trocken)  und allen andern besinnliche Tage im Kreis der Lieben!


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Dezember 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moechte die Gelegenheit schomma nutzen um Eurer Fraktion Schoene Weihnachten zu wuenschen.
> 
> Fuer die, die damit wenig an der Muetze haben ein paar ruhige, weil leere Wege und schoene Bikezeit ueber die Feiertage (ich hoff ja auf Schnee weg und trocken)  und allen andern besinnliche Tage im Kreis der Lieben!


 
von mir mal zurück. lass dich reichlich beschenken. allen anderen die ich vorher nicht mehr sehen soltte auch frohe festtage


----------



## apoptygma (18. Dezember 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> von mir mal zurück. lass dich reichlich beschenken. allen anderen die ich vorher nicht mehr sehen soltte auch frohe festtage



les mal aufmerksamer  bei mir gibts nix an weihnachten. ausser nen paar freie tage  man darf mich gern unterm jahr beschenken  den terror mach ich nimmer mit!


----------



## Wichti (18. Dezember 2010)

@Marco: *Kleiner *Snow Cruise klingt gut.  Bin denke ich dabei. Treffen wir uns um 9:45 unten am Spielplatz am Sattelgut?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Dezember 2010)

wo ist der denn? lass uns da am sattelgut treffen wo du runter kommst. weisst du wo ich meine? 0945 ist perfekt


----------



## czlxst (18. Dezember 2010)

Eventuell komme ich Morgen auch mit. Komme dann zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (18. Dezember 2010)

bin heute eine kleine runde gefahren, auf dem halben weg zur isenburg bin ich umgedreht. leinpfad nicht fahrbar. sehr schwer das bike unter kontrolle zu halten.

wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß morgen. 

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin für morgen auch raus. Das ist mir dann doch zuviel schnee.
Viel spaß für die, die es trotzdem versuchen.
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Dezember 2010)

mal gucken was geht da es morgen nicht sooooooooo kalt werden soll hoffe ich dass es klappt.


----------



## Wichti (18. Dezember 2010)

Für eine kleine Runde wird es schon gehen morgen. 

@Daniel: Wir treffen uns unten am Sattelgut, wo es hoch zum Hedberg geht. dann schauen wir mal, ob man fahren kann.

Jens


----------



## dissident (18. Dezember 2010)

morgen früh kann ich nicht, werde wohl später mal ne kleine runde drehen.
viel spaß


----------



## Wichti (19. Dezember 2010)

Mist leute, ich muss heute passen. Habe ein dickes Knie . Hatte gestern einen kleinen Unfall beim Schlittenfahren mit den Kids ...

Viel Spass allen die doch fahren

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (19. Dezember 2010)

ich passe auch. war grad mit dem bike brötchen holen,. also um 0800. ist kacke zu fahren. und wenn keiner kommt hab ich auch keinen bock alleine zu fahren. werde gleich mit den kiddis rodeln.


----------



## T-man__ (19. Dezember 2010)

am mittwoch bin ich bei bestem Wetter 57km bis zur Halde in Herten und dann über Nordstern (Herkules gucken) und Zollverein nach Hause. Toller Schnee total genial zu fahren. Donnerstag dann im Schneesturm im Weitmarer Holz ausgetobt, das war echt genial, dann in Sturm und Dunkelheit über Hattingen nach Hause war war für Schmerzfreie ;-)
fahre die Woche nochmal wenns nicht zu sehr taut.


----------



## zeKai (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Tag mit dem Schneesturm war ziemlich was für schmerzfreie. Wo es angefangen hat zu stürmen war ich noch am kemnader und durfte dann im Schneckentempo heim fahren weil man weder die Hand vor Augen noch das Eis auf dem Boden sehen konnte. Resultat waren auch knapp 50km mit 4 stürzen. Wetter ansage an dem tag: "leichter schneefall". War jedenfalls froh die lampen eingepackt zu haben.

Ist nicht lustig wenn man total langsam fährt und auf einmal ist das Vorderrad weg.


----------



## T-man__ (19. Dezember 2010)

@Kai: reine Körperbeherrschung ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/801053


----------



## Janus1972 (23. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch allen frohe festtage. lasst euch reich beschenken. was mit dem 29.12? steht der termin?


----------



## Fire578 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 
ich wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Fest. Ich bin über die Feiertage bei meine Eltern. Da ist leider noch mehr Schnee als hier. Deshalb fällt die Biketour mit nem alten Kumpel von mir auch aus.

Wegen des 29.12, können wir das auch auf den 30.12 verschieben? Würde bei mir besser passen. Wenn nicht ist das aber auch kein Problem. 
Noch ein Vorschlag dazu. Sollte dann immer noch soviel Schnee liegen, könnten wir ja auch eine kleine Wanderung machen anstelle zu biken. Sollten wir mal überlegen. 

Grüße und frohes Fest
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (23. Dezember 2010)

mir ist der tag egal. lasst uns die bikes ruhig nehmen. wenn nicht schieben wir. muss ja keine riesen runde werden.


----------



## czlxst (23. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mit frohe Weihnachten euch und euren Familien. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken .
Bis zur nächsten Tour 
Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (24. Dezember 2010)

frohe weihnachten euch und euren familien.

mir würde der 29.12. besser passen, am 30. kann ich nicht dabei sein.

gruß mike


----------



## AMiga (24. Dezember 2010)

hallo zusammen!

frohe weihnachten euch und euren familien 

falls ihr am 29.12 fahrt oder wandert wäre ich auch dabei. am 30.12 kann ich leider auch nicht.

gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen,
 Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch, genießt die Festtage auf das es bald wieder losgehen kann und die angefutterten Pfunde wieder fallen mögen.

Gruss,
Dennis


----------



## Wichti (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen,

auch von mir viele Weihnachtsgrüße!! Ich kann auch nur am 29. Dezember. Am 30. bin ich nicht da. Mal sehen, wie wir da fahren wollen ... 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Dezember 2010)

also bei meiner mom kondi reicht mir w holz trail an der sternenwarte und zurück am leinpfad bis hattingen dann kleines teilstück H-Weg bis Schwimmbrücke. mir ist der 29te mittlerweile lieber


----------



## Kabahl (26. Dezember 2010)

Nina und ich wünschen euch allen auch schöne Weihnachten. Wir werden am 29ten nicht dabei sein aber wünschen euch natürlich viel Spaß! 
Nina & Marcel


----------



## Wichti (26. Dezember 2010)

@Marco: Es geht ja nicht um die Kondi. Die ist nach Weihnachten eh meilenweit weg. Es geht ja um den Spass und dass wir uns nochmal sehen in diesem Jahr. Da reicht eine kurze Runde. Ich frage mich nur, wie wir bei dem Schnee überhaupt vorwärts kommen sollen. Das wird sehr lustig ...

Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir denn starten?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Dezember 2010)

das wird in der tat lustig werden, bei dem schnee voran zu kommen. allerdings schmilzt es ja gerade, evtl. haben wir ja glück und es liegt nicht mehr so viel schnee.

ich würde gerne früh starten, so ist man wieder früh daheim und kann noch was unternehmen am nachmittag.

wer ist denn alles dabei?

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Dezember 2010)

denke auch so 0930 / 1000 ist ne gute startzeit.


----------



## katze305 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe alle schöne feiertage gehabt, wo wollt ihr den fahren ?
Komm evt. auch mit .
gruss Danny


----------



## Janus1972 (27. Dezember 2010)

katze305 schrieb:


> Hoffe alle schöne feiertage gehabt, wo wollt ihr den fahren ?
> Komm evt. auch mit .
> gruss Danny


 
steht weiter oben. kleine lockere runde. können uns eigentlich alle bei mir treffen ausser christof - wäre Quatsch - den könnten wir am w - holz einsammlen, jens am sattelgut wie bereitds besprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja mit ist ja Schnee lieber als der Matsch den dieser hinterlässt wenn er schmilzt. Uhrzeit ist mir egal, solange es ned gleich 9uhr ist! Ort ist mir fast Wurst solange ich es erreichen kann. 
So eine kleine runde wird das gar nicht  

@Mike könnten uns dann ja wieder treffen. Und zum w-Holz den Radweg am Michael vorbei nehmen.


----------



## Fire578 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,
ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Feiertage. 

Ich muss für Mittwoch leider absagen. Das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht. Bin dann erst im neuen Jahr wieder dabei. Sorry. Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spaß. Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr.

Übrigens im Januar startet die Anmeldung für den ersten Lauf der NRW-Marathon Trophy in Sundern-Hagen am 30.04.11. Da werd ich dabei sein. Ich möchte nächstes Jahr 5 Rennen der Trophy fahren um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen. Wer von euch hat denn noch Lust? 

Gruß und guten Rutsch 
Christof


----------



## Wichti (28. Dezember 2010)

Also: Morgen 10 Uhr Treffpunkt bei Marco. Freue mich schon!!! 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Dezember 2010)

STOP - alles zurück. ich bin raus. hab fieber kopfschmerzen rotzerrei und bröckchenhusten. ist joshs weihnachtsgeschenk. sorry aber geht gar nicht.


----------



## Wichti (28. Dezember 2010)

@alle: Wollen wir uns dann morgen um 10 an der Schwimmbrücke treffen?

Jens


----------



## zeKai (29. Dezember 2010)

Moin. Also draußen schauts soweit gut aus. Fährt überhaupt wer außer dir Jens?  
Ich esse erstmal was und schau ob sich noch wer meldet. Mein radkram liegt mehr oder minder eh fertig rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kai, 

keine Ahnung. Lass uns mal sehen. Meine Klamotten liegen auch bereit. Lass uns in einer halben Stunde nochmal reinschauen ob wir fahren und ob noch jemand mitfährt. 

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Dezember 2010)

tut mir leid jungs, ich muss leider absagen. 
mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.

wünsche euch viel spaß bei der tour.
im neuen jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn keiner außer Kai und mir fährt, habe ich auch keine Lust, rauszugehen. Das ganze war schließlich als Jahresabschlusstour der Ruhrpottmountainbiker geplant. 

@Marco: Gute Besserung!!! 

@alle: Guten Rutsch und bis bald. Ich werde am Sonntag, 2. Januar, das Training für 2011 aufnehmen. Kommt jemand mit?

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (31. Dezember 2010)

guten rutsch jungs und mädels!


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues jahr euch allen und euren familien. alles gute für 2011.

@jens, wann möchtest du denn morgen von wo aus und wohin starten?

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche allen ein frohes 2011. 

Morgen wäre ich eventuel dabei. Wann soll es losgehen und wo?

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr.

Im Moment taut es, mal sehen wie es Morgen früh aussieht. Dann bin ich evtl. auch dabei.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (1. Januar 2011)

Gutes neues Jahr allen! Leider hat es mich jetzt auch erwischt. Husten, Schnupfen und das übliche ... Werde am Sonntag nicht fahren können.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Januar 2011)

sollen wir uns evtl. so gegen 10h in dahlhausen treffen? 
allerdings sollten wir das wetter abwarten, derzeit ist es am regnen und tauen. mal sehen wie es dann morgen ist? bei glätte werd ich nicht fahren.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Mike,
lass uns mal das Wetter abwarten. Können morgen ja nochmal hier rein gucken. 
Aber grundsätzlich ist 10Uhr Schwimmbrücke Ok.
Wenn es glatt wird fahre ich auch nicht. 

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (1. Januar 2011)

@morgen - es ist jetzt schon glatt auf den strassen, ich werde mir das morgen (mal wieder ) schenken.

ps frohes neues!


----------



## T-man__ (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs, letztes Jahr durfte ich Euch kennen lernen und mit immer guter Stimmung schöne Touren mit Euch fahren. Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute für 2011 und dass wir noch viele gemeinsame Ausfahrten mit jeder Menge feinster Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. Rad und Speichenbruch!
Michael


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Januar 2011)

@all, ich denke morgen wirds nix mit biken. ist schon sehr glatt auf den straßen, war schon mit dem auto schwer zu fahren. da wird es mit dem rad noch krimineller.
da das jahr aber noch jung ist, werden wir wohl noch eine menge schöner touren fahren. lasst erstmal den frühling kommen.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja anscheinend der letzte der Morgen evtl. noch gefahren wäre. Aber wenn es glatt ist bin ich auch raus. 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser. Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Rolle. Ich will mal wieder draußen fahren.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## czlxst (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe dem Wetter getrotzt und bin heute die erste Tour 2011 gefahren.
Die Daten: 27,5km mit 350hm in 2:20h. Schlechter Schnitt.

Schwer zu fahren, aber hat Spaß gemacht. Ich war in Weitmarholz und an der Ruhr.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (3. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der Marathon in Wetter in diesem Jahr nicht stattfindet. Kacke, das war ein wirklich guter Kurs! Wir sollten mal quatschen, wo wir teilnehmen wollen in diesem Jahr und uns rechtzeitig anmelden. Hier mal ein paar interessante Rahmentermine für Veranstaltungen 2011:

10. April CTF Essen Steele
30. April Marathon Hagen-Sundern
14. Mai Marathon Saalhausen 
15. Mai CTF Dortmund
12. Juni Marathon Willingen
17. Juli 2- und 3-Stunden-Rennen in Wetter
6. August 24h-Rennen Duisburg
13. August Marathon in Nordenau
20. August Marathon Grafschaft
28. August 2- und 3-Stunden-Rennen in Hagen

Christof hat schon mal den *Hagen-Sundern-Marathon *ins Auge gefasst. Ich denke, dass ich dabei bin. Liegt aber blöd in den Osterferien. Ich würde noch gerne den *CTF in Essen*, das *Rennen in Wetter*, *24h Duisburg *und evtl. den *Marathon in Willingen *mitfahren. Außerdem den *CTF Dortmund *oder alternativ den *Marathon in Saalhausen*. 

Ab Mitte August bin ich im Urlaub. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal eine größere Gruppe wären. Für die, die noch keinen Marathon gefahren sind: Macht Spaß, wir kommen alle ans Ziel - und nur das zählt!

Grüße an alle!!

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (3. Januar 2011)

Hi Jens,
ich habe für mich schonmal einen Rennplan für dieses Jahr zusammengestellt, da ich bei meinen Eltern auch noch das ein oder andere Rennen fahren wollte. 

Wäre cool, wenn in Hagen-Sundern noch ein paar Leute dabei wären.

Hier ist mal mein Plan für dieses Jahr. Den CTF in Essen will ich auch fahren. 

30.04.2011	Nutrixxion Trophy 1.Lauf Sundern-Hagen
22.05.2011	Schinderhannes MTB Superbike (Emmelshausen Hunsrück)
03.07.2011	Rhenser MTB Marathon (Rhens am Rhein)
16.07.2011	Nutrixxion Trophy 3. Lauf Wetter 3Stunden Rennen
06./07.08.2011	24h-Rennen Duisburg
20./21.08.2011	24h-Rennen Nürburgring
27.08.2011	Nutrixxion Trophy 6.Lauf Hagen (Stadt) 3Stunden Rennen
11.09.2011	Sebamed Bikeday Boppard (am Rhein)
25.09.2011	Nutrixxion Trophy 7. Lauf Wickede
02.10.2011	Nutrixxion Trophy 8.Lauf Wiemeringhausen

Das sind 5 Rennen in der NRW-Trophy. Die braucht man um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen. 
Wir sollten uns wirklich mal zusammensetzen und gucken wer wo fahren will. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Januar 2011)

moin. frohes neues, auch wenn etwas verspätet. was mit sonntag? ich werde ne lockere runde fahren. denke isenburg, wasserturm und über schulenburg zurück. wetter soll ja top werden.


----------



## zeKai (7. Januar 2011)

Ich lass mich auf den Bodenzustand überraschen. Wenn es nicht extrem schlammig ist hab ich schon Interesse... allein aus dem Grund mal wieder mit Radfahren anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (7. Januar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auf den Bodenzustand überraschen. Wenn es nicht extrem schlammig ist hab ich schon Interesse... allein aus dem Grund mal wieder mit Radfahren anzufangen.



grade den schlammgedanken finde ich geil ggg. bin nach 2 monaten ohne bike auch wieder heiss


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Januar 2011)

Hi @ All!!!

Frohes neues auch von mir, sorry das ich erst jetzt die Tastatur bewege. Lag am WE mit Magen Darm im Bett....

Also Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, muss ja schließlich meine 5 Monatspause mal beenden. Kleine Runde und gemütlich, muss erstmal wieder rein kommen.

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (7. Januar 2011)

hi zusammen!
vielleicht bin ich am sonntag auch dabei... werden ich allerdings spontan  entscheiden.



Janus1972 schrieb:


> wetter soll ja top werden.


wetter wird bestimmt gut... nur nicht hier. laut meinem wetterfrosch solls regnen.

marcel


----------



## Fire578 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi @all,
wenn das Wetter gut ist, bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei. Endlich mal wieder draußen biken. Da hab ich richtig Bock drauf. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Januar 2011)

Kabahl schrieb:


> hi zusammen!
> vielleicht bin ich am sonntag auch dabei... werden ich allerdings spontan entscheiden.
> 
> 
> ...


 
morgen soll es regnen sonntag sollte doch eigentlich super werden, egal, warten wir ab. hab vorhin mit christof teleniert, denke 1000 schwimmbrücke sollte passen.


----------



## dissident (7. Januar 2011)

bin am we in bielefeld, hoffe, dass es nächste woche klappt
viel spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (8. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs, morgen bin ich dabei. Werde gleich das schöne Wetter nutzen und auch ne Runde drehen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Wichti (8. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Ich kriege meine Erkältung einfach nicht weg

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (8. Januar 2011)

@michael ich würde lieber warten bis sich das Eis gelöst hat. Gestern Nacht zumindest waren die Feldwege etc. nedmals zu Fuß begehbar. 

Ich bin ja guter Dinge das der heutige warme Tag ausreicht diese noch verbliebene weiße ******* einzuschmelzen!


----------



## T-man__ (8. Januar 2011)

@kai: wie sehen die Bahntrassen Richtung Norden aus?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Januar 2011)

Servus,
kurze Anmerkung zu morgen. Wie wäre es wenn wir uns am Weitmarer Holz treffen und die "Dennis" Runde drehen? Da die Ruhr etwas viel Wasser führt und unter Umständen die Isenburg nur schwer zu erreichen ist. Die andere Runde müsste relativ Wasserfrei sein.

Was meint Ihr? 10h am Parkplatz wäre super.

@Jens: Gute Besserung.....

Gruss,
Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Januar 2011)

wieso wir kommen doch hinter der ruhr zur isenburg. funzt super. die dennisrunde traue ich mir im mom noch nicht zu. auf der anderen runde kann man jederzeit aussteigen oder was dranhängen.


----------



## zeKai (8. Januar 2011)

@michael die bahntrasse ist an manchen stellen gefährlich glatt und matschig gewesen. Vor allem an den Brücken. ABER wenn du etwas von links nach rechts eierst kann man da sicher lang fahren.

Sorry war heut morgen offline hab also nedmehr ins forum geschaut.
Werde sicherheitshalber da nachher nochmal mit dem Hund lang spazieren um zu schauen ob die Eisplatten verschwunden sind. Weil wenn ich bei den eisplatten schon mit schuhen rutsche will ich nicht wissen was mit einem reifen passiert!


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Januar 2011)

wo fahren wir denn morgen?


----------



## Fire578 (8. Januar 2011)

Also im Moment regnet es wie die Sau. Wenn das morgen auch so ist, fällt fahren schon wieder aus. Da krieg ich das :kotz:

Wegen des Treffpunktes, also alles was in der Nähe der Ruhr ist können wir denke ich vergessen. Ich war grad noch in Hattingen. Der Campingplatz ist schon komplett abgesoffen. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## czlxst (8. Januar 2011)

Würde morgen auch ein Stück ab Schwimmbrücke um 10:00 mitfahren.

Weitmarholz und Blankenstein kann man vergessen, da war ich heute. Zu viel Resteis / -schnee und Wasser an der Kosterbrücke. Selbst die Bahntrasse nach Weitmar war nicht fahrbar.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn es regnet ist klar. Ansonsten bin ich um 1000 an der sb.


----------



## Fire578 (8. Januar 2011)

Jep alles klar. Also 10Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke. Wenn im Weitmarer Holz noch Eis ist, dann müssen wir sowieso aufpassen. Ich denke das ist dann an der Isenburg auch so. 

Also bis morgen dann


----------



## T-man__ (8. Januar 2011)

Also, noerdlich der a40 gehts. Suedlich teilweise unfahrbar. Entweder Glatteis oder Schnee in dem man feststeckt. Wenn schnee- und eisfrei, dann richtig nasser Schlamm. Bin nach 50km heil nach haude gekommen und freue mich auf morgen. Falls Mike oder Kai mitfragen, koennen wir uns wieder am r27 treffen. Postet mal.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, bis morgen früh dann. Treffen uns eh erst hier im Forum, ansonsten bis um 10h an der Schwimmbrücke.
Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Januar 2011)

Padder nass draussen. Fahren wir?


----------



## zeKai (9. Januar 2011)

Is nur etwas nass. Aber ich habe leider keine sicht auf eine stelle wo gestern noch eisplatten lagen, das wäre mir wichtiger zu´wissen 

nachtrag: hat eben bei mir angefangen zu fieseln.


----------



## czlxst (9. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre, auch wenn es nur eine stunde wird. Hauptsache raus aufs bike .


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (9. Januar 2011)

Also moin, ich würd fahren solange es von oben trocken bleibt. 
Müssen ja nicht das schlammigste wählen.


----------



## Fire578 (9. Januar 2011)

Seh ich genauso. Im Moment regnet es nicht. Ich will auch aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (9. Januar 2011)

bis gleich


----------



## zeKai (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eh das gefühl 6monate nicht gefahren zu sein  Von daher!


----------



## T-man__ (9. Januar 2011)

RAAAUUUUSSS!
wofür gibts ne Waschmaschine und nen Gartenschlauch!


----------



## zeKai (9. Januar 2011)

@michael ich fahr aber direkt zur SB wenn mike nicht kommen sollte. Weil ich nicht 100%ig weiß wo ich da reinfahren musste. Deswegen lass ich es gleich


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Januar 2011)

Alles klar bis gleich


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (9. Januar 2011)

Bin dann los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (9. Januar 2011)

brauche ein paar minuten, 2 Platfüsse ;-)


----------



## Fire578 (9. Januar 2011)

So bin wieder sauber und mein Bike auch. War ne super geile Tour. Endlich mal wieder draußen fahren. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Januar 2011)

War schön sich mal wieder gepflegt einzusauen. Bike sieht noch aus wie hulle aber egal. Hat sich gelohnt. Vor allem mit acht Leuten. Respekt.


----------



## czlxst (9. Januar 2011)

Mein bike ist auch sauber und die Sattelstütze funktioniert wieder.
War Top heute, das Jahr kann kommen.


----------



## zeKai (9. Januar 2011)

ich bin heim direkt was gegessen.. rad in die wanne, selber geduscht... schlafen gelegt bis eben 
Rad sieht noch aus wie sau.. auch das bad schaut ned wirklich gut aus.. war ziemlich fertig wo ich ankam.


----------



## T-man__ (9. Januar 2011)

astreine Tour, zum Jahresstart ne riesen Gruppe, lecker eingesaut - was will Man(n) mehr?
hinteren Mantel untersucht, 2 Stahlsplitter drin - wo kommt so was her? 
vorne 2 Löcher und hinten 2 in einer Tour, reicht für das Jahr.
Bin ziemlich fertig, wer geht morgen für mich arbeiten? ;-)


----------



## zeKai (11. Januar 2011)

Ich sags ja michael, tubeless! Was macht der Helm?

Ich hab nen ziemlich blaues knie gehabt frag mich woher. Wie viel sind wir eigentlich gefahren? Waren ziemlich lange unterwegs... von 9.00-15:10 oder wann ich heim kam.


----------



## Fire578 (11. Januar 2011)

Die gefahrenen Kilometer würden mich auch mal interessieren, hatte ja keine Tacho dabei.


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Januar 2011)

ich hab nur die km von dennis marcel und mir. muss ich morgen posten. wie sieht es mi samstag aus? dennis u ich wollten gegen 1000 noch mal locker ne kleine runde drehen.


----------



## guenni-18 (11. Januar 2011)

N'abend,

kann es sein, dass mein Freund Paul und ich mich am Sonntag an euch drangehängt haben? War schön matschig und schön cc-lastig!!

Mein torque hat selten soo matschig ausgesehen, wie nach der Tour von der Isenburg. Mich würden auch die km  & hm interessieren.

Gruß aus Münster
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (11. Januar 2011)

hi dominik, jepp wir waren das. ich bin das mit dem cube gewesen. besser mocke als schnee, muah muah


----------



## guenni-18 (11. Januar 2011)

hör mir bloß auf mit der weißen *******!!!)

Dann doch lieber nach so'ner Tour aussehen wie das Sams, als durchgefroren, wie ein Eis am Stiel.


----------



## czlxst (12. Januar 2011)

Hier noch die Daten vom WE:
33,4km mit 818hm, Zeit egal bei der ersten tour.

Mein bike war beim Service, ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse. 
Am Wochenende soll es gutes Wetter geben, wer hat Lust auf eine tour?


----------



## Fire578 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab Lust, bin aber Skifahren. Wir sehen uns also erst in 2 Wochen wieder.
Ich meld mich mal von Unterwegs. 

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## splaxt (12. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich muss vielleicht bald beruflich nach Bochum ziehen und wollte mal was ihr so für Strecken habt. Was man hier so lesen kann fahrt ihr ja schon recht viel. Ist das alles relativ flach, oder auch ein paar schöne Berge drin?? Selber kenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich gut in Bochum aus. War erst einmal da um mir die Stadt etwas anzuschauen.

thx


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Januar 2011)

splaxt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss vielleicht bald beruflich nach Bochum ziehen und wollte mal was ihr so fr Strecken habt. Was man hier so lesen kann fahrt ihr ja schon recht viel. Ist das alles relativ flach, oder auch ein paar schne Berge drin?? Selber kenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich gut in Bochum aus. War erst einmal da um mir die Stadt etwas anzuschauen.
> 
> thx




hi, es ist unproblematisch auf 30km 1000hmmes zu machen. kannst dich gerne anschliessen
kinners dennis u ich fahren samstag um 1000. wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Januar 2011)

dennis kann samstag nicht. würde sonntag fahren aber nur die runde wie beim letzten mal. 0930 wäre mir dann lieber 1000 würde aber auch gehen.


----------



## Kabahl (13. Januar 2011)

ich bin am we raus, schaffe das zeitllich nicht.


----------



## czlxst (14. Januar 2011)

splaxt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss vielleicht bald beruflich nach Bochum ziehen und wollte mal was ihr so für Strecken habt. Was man hier so lesen kann fahrt ihr ja schon recht viel. Ist das alles relativ flach, oder auch ein paar schöne Berge drin?? Selber kenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich gut in Bochum aus. War erst einmal da um mir die Stadt etwas anzuschauen.
> 
> thx



Hier ist alles flach, schwarz und betoniert. immer diese komischen fragen zum ruhrpott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. Januar 2011)

fährt morgen jemand?
wäre dabei


----------



## czlxst (14. Januar 2011)

Ich denke das ich morgen fahre, wollte um 10:00 Richtung weitmarholz fahren. Habe mir eine feine tour überlegt.
Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns um halb elf am Parkplatz Treffen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich werde Sonntag gegen 1000 starten.  Wer mit will kommt zur sb.


----------



## T-man__ (15. Januar 2011)

@ Daniel: ok, bis gleich...

@ all: morgen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Wichti (15. Januar 2011)

Hi zusamen,

bin leider immer noch nicht fit. Die gleiche Kacke wie letztes Jahr - Dauerhusten und -rotzen. Ich verzweifle langsam 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (15. Januar 2011)

@ Jens, lass dich gegen Grippe impfen. Habe es auch gemacht, hilft auch bei grippalen Infekten.

Heute matschige tour mit Michael gedreht, 40,52 km mit 886 hm.

Bis morgen an der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (15. Januar 2011)

Servus,

@Jens: Gute Besserung auf das Du bald wieder einsteigen kannst.
@Christof: Viel Spaß beim Ski fahren, und komm gesund wieder.

Wenn morgen alles so trocken bleibt bin ich um 10h an der Schwimmbrücke.

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Januar 2011)

kinners, wenn kein wunder geschieht bin ich raus. hab so üble halsschmerzen, kann kaum schlucken. wenn ich morgen nicht an der sb bin braucht ihr nicht warten.

@jens gute besserung
@christof viel spass


----------



## dissident (15. Januar 2011)

@ sonntag - bin raus, habe probleme mit einer op-narbe 

@ all - wie sieht es mit einem saison-auftakt-stammtisch aus, nachdem der aufm weihnachtsmarkt nicht geklappt hat...


grüße
.stefan


----------



## T-man__ (15. Januar 2011)

@ Daniel: Kassette gewechselt und noch ein paar km getestet: Et jeht widder!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch bis morgen früh die Kondition wiederfinden ;-)

C U tomorrow!


----------



## undetaker (17. Januar 2011)

Moin,

möchte mich noch mal für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken, war mal wieder super und vor allem habe ich jetzt ein paar weitere Jungs von euch kennen gelernt.
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.

Bis demnächst

Gruß Legi


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Januar 2011)

moinsen, was mit sonntach. hals ist wieder besser. marc hab ich reanimiert und jens wollte auch miteiern.


----------



## Kabahl (18. Januar 2011)

ich bin raus. fahre samstag nach östereich in den schnee.
vielleicht klappt es am 30.01.

gruß marcel


----------



## Janus1972 (20. Januar 2011)

leute wer ist sonntag dabei? 1000 schwimmbrücke


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (21. Januar 2011)

Servus,

wenn Sonntag keine Katzen vom Himmel fallen bin ich dabei.
10h Schwimmbrücke klingt super.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (22. Januar 2011)

sonntag bin ich raus, fahre gleich aber ne Runde Richtung Elfringhauser Schweiz, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (23. Januar 2011)

mir ist 10h zu spät, ich fahre schon jetzt richtung blankenstein

bis dann


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (23. Januar 2011)

Marco und ich sind heute raus. Sorry, sehen uns dann alle nächstes WE mit hoffentlich besserem Wetter.

Dennis

@Stefan: Viel Spaß in der frühhhh...


----------



## dissident (23. Januar 2011)

war ne nette matische angelegenheit, bin die blankenstein runde gefahren. waschmaschine läuft, ich bin sauber, bike noch nicht...
einen einzigen mountainbiker gesehen, dafür von einer grauen dogge überholt worden. o-ton von frauchen "keine angst, die mag radfahrer"
der hund (aka das kalb) war aber netter als frauchen. danke!

bis nächste woche!

@all - wie siehts aus mit nem stammtisch?


----------



## czlxst (23. Januar 2011)

Habe heute auch eine Tour Richtung Bergerhof bei besten Bedingungen ab gespult.  Die Wege waren fast verlassen.
Am Ende Standen 40,8km mit 985hm auf dem Tacho.

Stammtisch wäre ganz gut.

Daniel


----------



## Kabahl (23. Januar 2011)

stammstisch klingt gut, wann und wo...


----------



## Fire578 (24. Januar 2011)

So melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. War sau geil... 
Ich will da mal im Sommer mit dem Bike hin. www.bahnentour.ch 9300Hm nur Downhill.

Stammtisch bin ich auf jeden Fall dafür. Wie wäre es denn mal wieder in Hattingen in der Fabrika Italiana?
Dann können wir mal besprechen, was wir dieses Jahr so an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten machen wollen. Ich bring dann auch mal ein MTB-Prospekt von Davos mit. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## zeKai (25. Januar 2011)

sieht zum fahren saugeil aus 

Mir ist eben aufgefallen das mein Sattel in der mitte gebrochen ist.. frag mich grad wo das passiert sein soll....das erklärt auch die unbequeme angelegenheit


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Januar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> sieht zum fahren saugeil aus
> 
> Mir ist eben aufgefallen das mein Sattel in der mitte gebrochen ist.. frag mich grad wo das passiert sein soll....das erklärt auch die unbequeme angelegenheit



vielleicht ist dein popo ztu schwer geworden.

was mit sonntag? wollte um 1000 loseiern


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn Sonntag alles klappt bin ich dabei um 10h.

Wegen Stammtisch: Hört sich gut an, wenn es mit meiner Schicht passt bin ich dabei.

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (27. Januar 2011)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf ne Abendrunde? Es soll trocken bleiben.


----------



## corratec1234 (28. Januar 2011)

wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich am sonntag auch mit von der partie sein. wo soll es denn hingehen und wo ist wann treffpunkt?

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. Soll ja schön werden und kalt.  Also warm anziehen 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## zeKai (28. Januar 2011)

Ich schau mal ob ich die Lust dazu aufbringen kann in der Kälte Rad zu fahren!


----------



## volkerracho (28. Januar 2011)

N'abend. 
Habe euren Thread gelesen. Na ja, die letzte und erste Seite Ich kann die meisten Leute die ich kenne leider nicht dauerhaft zum MTB missionieren, wenn's euch passt würde ich mal gerne ne Runde mitfahren. Anfänger bin ich nicht mehr, der Poton ist zwar nicht gerade um die Ecke, geht von Witten aus aber noch ganz gut. Für neue Strecken bin ich auch immer offen. 
Könnte im Gegenzug eine Tour durch die Wittener Wälder anbieten. Auch schön.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Januar 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. Soll ja schön werden und kalt.  Also warm anziehen
> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.
> 
> Gruß Chris



jo kalt wird es aber soll wohl auch sonnig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (29. Januar 2011)

wie wäre es dann mal wieder mit der runde richtung blankenstein?


----------



## T-man__ (29. Januar 2011)

Faehrt heute jemand mit?


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Januar 2011)

10h find ich gut.
wenn wir richtung blankenstein fahren, sollten wir uns am weitmarer holz treffen.
das wäre dann für volker wohl auch näher,oder?

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (29. Januar 2011)

@mike wann wolltest den morgen aufbrechen?


----------



## dissident (29. Januar 2011)

was denn nu?


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Januar 2011)

ich roll ab 1000 von der schwimmbrücke aus los


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (29. Januar 2011)

Bin auch gegen 10h an der Schwimmbrücke, also warm anziehen.

@Volker: Kannst gerne reinschnein, können dann ja quatschen.

Dennis


----------



## volkerracho (29. Januar 2011)

Hey, danke, ich werde es morgen allerdings nicht schaffen. 
Ihr scheint euch ja auch immer kurzfristig zu verabreden, ich klinke mich dann einfach ein, entweder nächsten Sonntag oder wenn einer von euch fährt ggf auch am Samstag morgen. 
Viel Spaß morgen, bin heute auch gefahren, die Pampe ist gefroren und man kann auch bergab wieder mehr Gas geben. 

Gruß volker


----------



## T-man__ (29. Januar 2011)

heute ne schöne 55km Runde zum Bergerhof gefahren. Sonne und schön kalt. Die Pampe ist gefrohren... und der Leinpfad ist wieder frei.
Morgen komme ich auch mit, kann aber nicht so lange wie sonst.
bis morgen


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich will aber in Pampe bergab ballern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (29. Januar 2011)

wie sieht denn nun morgen die zeit und streckenplanung aus?
mal ne andere stecke ist keine option?


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Januar 2011)

meine einzige option im moment heisst, dass ich mich überhaupt kann. mehr ist im mom nicht drin, hab heute mit nem nachbarn im hang gestanden und die kettensäge kreisen lassen und  dann 3 kubik holz geborgen. hab voll aua


----------



## corratec1234 (30. Januar 2011)

moin jungs,
ich bin raus für gleich. wünsche euch viel spaß, bis hoffentlich bald.

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Januar 2011)

Leute bei mir wird es auch nix. Tut mir wirklich leid aber ich kann mich kaum bewegen. Ich werd echt alt. Wuensche euch viel spass. Noch mal sorry


----------



## zeKai (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin wach wer noch! Ich wollte eigentlich auch fahren doch wenn ich da wieder nur mit unseren Hochleistungsmarathon Fahrern am Start bin macht es auch ned auf dauer Spaß! 

Ich hoffe das Schwimmbrücke noch der aktuelle Treffpunkt ist heute.


----------



## dissident (30. Januar 2011)

bin auch wach, herrlich so ein ausschlafen am wochenende 

es hatten sich ja nur noch michael und dennis gemeldet, die werden sich wohl an der schwimmbrücke einfinden. 

ich muss auch erst noch kondition aufbauen (abbauen ist aber viel einfacher und lustiger) und habe zurzeit auch keine lust auf immer die gleichen stecken und downhills. darum werde ich mal wieder richtig blankenstein/stiepel fahren, die strecke ist ja eher uphilllastig (schönes wort!).


----------



## Fire578 (30. Januar 2011)

Hey halt, ich bin auch dabei. 
Werd dann auch um 10 an der Schwimmbrücke sein. 

@Stefan:
Ich wäre auch mal für neue Strecken. Wird ja sonst langweilig


----------



## zeKai (30. Januar 2011)

Wo wir lang fahren is mir latte, für ein paar Stunden werden die Körner noch reichen. Die Kälte wird eher das Problem gerade an Händen und Füßen, aber hin und wieder mal ein wenig laufen sollte das beheben.


----------



## dissident (30. Januar 2011)

sorry, hab dich überlesen 

jau, lass uns bald mal wieder in dortmund fahren bzw, das angebot von volker mit witten annehmen.

bis hoffentlich bald bei angenehmeren temperaturen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (30. Januar 2011)

Puh allerdings. Hab noch gerade erst mal die Temperatur gecheckt. -7°C Puh Kalt. Dann wird das sowieso eine eher kurze Runde. Sonst frieren wir ja fest. 
Also bis gleich

Christof


----------



## Fire578 (30. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem. Dortmund ist ne gute Idee. Wollte ich sowieso mal wieder hin.


----------



## T-man__ (30. Januar 2011)

Jungs, bin leider raus.... Übelkeit...

und das bei dem Wetter, ist ne Schande...   Gute Fahrt heute!


----------



## Kabahl (30. Januar 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
Nina und ich melden uns auch wieder (mit heilen Knochen) aus dem Skiurlaub zurück. Wir werden es deshalb heute nicht schaffen aber wären vielleicht nächstes Wocheende dabei.
Gruß  Marcel


----------



## zeKai (30. Januar 2011)

uh da bin ich wieder zu hause.. von 9:20-14.50 im Sattel gesessen, das muss dann auch erst mal reichen. Bin noch geschmeidig um den kemnader.


----------



## Fire578 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch gut zu hause angekommen. War ne coole Tour und gar nicht so kalt wie befürchtet. 

@Kai: da hast ja dann noch gut was dran gehängt.

@all: Was haltet ihr davon am kommenden Mittwoch den Stammtisch in der Fabirka Italiana in Hattingen zu machen. Zeit 19:00Uhr wäre mein Vorschlag. Alternativ könnte man auch den Donnerstag nehmen.
Gebt mal Bescheid.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (30. Januar 2011)

bei mir warens heute 25km mit 741 hm, drei spechte gehört, zwei geocaches aufm weg gefunden und ein eichhörnchen gesehen.

@ stammtisch - mir passt mittwoch oder donnerstag, fabrica ist auch ok, alternativ la posta. gerne


----------



## Kabahl (30. Januar 2011)

Bei Nina und mir würde Mittwoch am besten passen.


----------



## Fire578 (31. Januar 2011)

Dann halten wir mal fest. 
Teilnehmer Stammtisch Mittwoch den 02.02.2011:

Christof
Stefan
Marcel 
Nina

Wer noch Interesse hat, bitte die Liste kopieren und sich dazu schreiben. Bitte bis spätestens Dienstag Abend. 
Die Fabrica hat Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag. Reservierung geht aber Online.
Mittwochs ist da Mangia Tutto das müsste all you can eat sein so wie ich das verstehe. Bei der Reservierung muss man das mit angeben, ob man für "Mangia Tutto" oder "A Lá Carte" reservieren will. Also schreibt das bitte dabei.

@Dennis, Daniel: Ihr hattet Sonntag auch gesagt, das ihr dabei seit. Postet das trotzdem bitte noch mal hier.

@Kai: Bei dir bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher was du Sonntag gesagt hast. 

@all: Bitte meldet euch bis morgen Abend. Wenn es geht, gebt auch Bescheid wenn ihr nicht dabei seit.

Gruß Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Januar 2011)

ich bin nicht dabei. muss arbeiten bis um 22h.

viel spaß wünsche ich euch

beim nächsten stammtisch bin ich sicher wieder dabei.

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (31. Januar 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Dann halten wir mal fest.
> Teilnehmer Stammtisch Mittwoch den 02.02.2011:
> 
> Christof
> ...



Würde Mangia Tutto nehmen


----------



## Fire578 (31. Januar 2011)

Teilnehmer Stammtisch Mittwoch den 02.02.2011:

Christof "Mangia Tutto"
Stefan
Marcel
Nina
Daniel "Mangia Tutto"


----------



## zeKai (31. Januar 2011)

Ich schaffe es am Mittwoch Abend nicht.


----------



## Fire578 (1. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade mit Dennis gesprochen. 

Teilnehmer Stammtisch Mittwoch den 02.02.2011:

Christof "Mangia Tutto"
Stefan
Marcel
Nina
Daniel "Mangia Tutto" 
Dennis "Mangia Tutto"


----------



## Fire578 (1. Februar 2011)

Jens hab ich auch gerade gefragt, der kann nicht.


----------



## Kabahl (1. Februar 2011)

Teilnehmer Stammtisch Mittwoch den 02.02.2011:

Christof "Mangia Tutto"
Stefan
Marcel "Mangia Tutto"
Nina "A Lá Carte"
Daniel "Mangia Tutto" 
Dennis "Mangia Tutto"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (1. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

Christof hat es ja schon gepostet. Ich bin am Mittwoch und Donnerstag nicht da. Schade. Hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten Mal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (1. Februar 2011)

Christof "Mangia Tutto"
Stefan "A Lá Carte"
Marcel "Mangia Tutto"
Nina "A Lá Carte"
Daniel "Mangia Tutto" 
Dennis "Mangia Tutto"

bin ca 19.10h da.
.stefan


----------



## Fire578 (1. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade Online einen Tisch für 6 Personen reserviert für 19:30 Uhr.


----------



## dissident (1. Februar 2011)

bis morgen


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Februar 2011)

wünsche euch viel spass morgen abend. wer will kann am samstag bei mir workout betreiben. hab vorhin 10m³ holz bekommen. die muss ich sägen spalten stapeln. ist so knapp ne tonne holz. jemand zeit und lust? gibt auch nen lecker bier


----------



## volkerracho (5. Februar 2011)

weiß nicht ob ihr morgen fahren wollt, wenn ja würde ich mich wie gesagt mal einklinken. Wo ist mir relativ egal. Weiß nicht wie lange ihr fahrt, müsste so gegen 14:00 wieder hier sein, kann mich aber dann auch ausklinken wenn ihr länger fahrt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Wichti (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wer fährt denn morgen? Ich habe mich mit Marco um 10 an der Schwimmbrücke Dahlhausen verabredet - wenn es einigermaßen trocken bleibt.

@Volker: Kannst ja kommen, wenn du willst. Wir freuen uns über Mitfahrer! Wird keine Mega-Runde, eher ein bisschen rollen (massiver Konditionsmangel)

Jens


----------



## volkerracho (5. Februar 2011)

ok, bin dann da. Schwimmbrücke ist doch der  Poton in BO-Dahlhausen ?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. Februar 2011)

Ja genau der ist das.

Bin wenn alles trocken bleibt auch um 10h da.

Bis morgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (5. Februar 2011)

also heute war das Wetter Wahnsinn zum fahren. Temperatur mehr als angenehm minimal regen, die trails total aufgeweicht.. und super windig... ich wurde fast vom Wind die Halde hoch geschoben! 

Wenn ich morgen zeitig aufwache und es ned regnet komme ich auch.


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Februar 2011)

nach 8kubik holz bolzen werde ich mich morgen in den sattel quälen. ABER ich werde da sein


----------



## Fire578 (5. Februar 2011)

Kann Kai nur zustimmen. Das Wetter Heute war richtig cool zum biken. Leider hat ich den Wind auf dem Rückweg aber im Gesicht. Ich sag nur Gegenwind ist ein ********* 

Wenn es so ist wie Heute bin ich morgen dabei.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Kabahl (5. Februar 2011)

wenn morgen das wetter hält bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Janus1972 (5. Februar 2011)

soll eigentlich sogar besser werden. marc kommt auch. bei uns werden es so 2 stunden werden. mehr geht bei mir einfach nicht mehr. mir tun so was von die knochen weh. kann kein holz mehr sehen.


----------



## Wichti (6. Februar 2011)

Wow, das hat heute echt Spaß gemacht nach fast 8 Wochen Pause!! Die Anmeldung zum Marathon in Sundern ist heute ab 18 Uhr freigeschaltet. 

http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon/

Wäre coll, wenn wir ein paar Ruhrpott Mountainbiker an den Start kriegen würden. 

Momentan sind dabei Daniel, Christof, Markus, ich. Volker, der heute dabei war, will auch mitfahren. Was ist mit dem Rest? Es gibt ja auch eine 30.Km-Runde.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volkerracho (6. Februar 2011)

ja, war sehr nett. 
Sundern bin ich dabei, habe mich gerade angemeldet. 
Werde wohl in unregelmäßigen Abständen mal vorbeischauen, wenn ihr mal in Witten fahren wollt laßt es mich wissen. Ich fahre hier meist am Sonntag morgen ne Runde, meist so gegen 9:30 da mein Kumpel familienbedingt früh zu hause sein muss. Man kann dann aber noch weiterfahren oder auch ne andere Uhrzeit ausmachen. Aber wenn die meisten von euch schon mal Muttental oder beim Ruhrbikefestival mitgefahren sind werdet ihr einiges schon kennen. 
Ist trotzdem nett, auf einigen Trails scheppert es auch schön


----------



## czlxst (6. Februar 2011)

Habe mich für Sundern-Hagen und Saalhausen angemeldet.


----------



## dissident (6. Februar 2011)

der marathon interessiert mich auch, falle aber anfang april 2 wochen aus, muss dann sehen, wie es mit der kondition steht.
aber ich werde mich wohl auch anmelden.

ist denn überhaupt jemand an der kleinen runde interessiert?

wie sieht es denn mit den daten von der tour heute aus? kann die mal jemand posten bitte?


----------



## Wichti (6. Februar 2011)

Hi Stefan,

mir ist eigentlich wurscht, ob ich die kleine oder die mittlere Runde fahre. Wenn du einen Mitfahrer für die kleine Runde suchst, wäre ich dabei. Wir sollten uns allerdings schnell anmelden wg. limitierter Startplätze.

Sag mal bescheid!!

Daten heute: 32 KM, 743 HM.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (6. Februar 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Wir sollten uns allerdings schnell anmelden wg. limitierter Startplätze.
> 
> ...


dann melde ich mich morgen an!


----------



## Fire578 (6. Februar 2011)

So ich hab mich auch für Sundern_Hagen angemeldet. Für die mittlere Runde.

Gruß Chris


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Februar 2011)

Bei den Marathons bin ich raus, ist nicht so mein Ding. Aber allen viel Spaß dabei und gutes Gelingen.

Werde aber die CTF´s mitfahren.

Dennis


----------



## dissident (7. Februar 2011)

dissident schrieb:


> dann melde ich mich morgen an!



erledigt!


----------



## dissident (8. Februar 2011)

so, ich war heute auch noch mal 2 1/2 h unterwegs bei dem herrlichen wetter. ist schon geil mit sonne...

bis zum we!

@ jens


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Februar 2011)

marc und ich starten sonntag um 0930. marc muss früh wieder weg. werden über isenburg rübermachen zum wasserturm und dann über schulenburger wald zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (11. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre dabei am Sonntag.

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Februar 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei am Sonntag.
> 
> Jens



Cool. Hoffe Wetter wird was


----------



## Kabahl (12. Februar 2011)

ich bin raus, muss arbeiten. werde dann nachmittags ne runde drehen. allen anderen die fahren viel spaß am wochenende!

marcel


----------



## dissident (12. Februar 2011)

bin auch raus für morgen, viel spaß!


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Februar 2011)

wenn es trocken ist 0930 schwimmbrücke- bis morgen


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Februar 2011)

Bevor ich um 10h alleine rumeier bin ich um 9:30h an der Schwimmbrücke.

10h wäre mir zwar lieber aber geht schon, hoffe das Wetter hält.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (12. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Ne lange Tour geht aber nicht. Kuerze notfalls ab.


----------



## Wichti (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schöne Tour heute bei Klasse-Wetter. Hier die Seite zur Anmeldung für den Marathon in Sundern:

http://www.mega-sports.de/sks-bike-marathon

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (13. Februar 2011)

Habe das gutte Wetter für eine längere Tour genutzt und bin im Muttental gewesen.

Sehr schöne Trails dort zum fahren.

Daten: 50km mit 960hm in 3:38h.

Für den Marathon habe ich mich schon angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (13. Februar 2011)

Hab es heute Morgen nicht geschafft. Dafür bin ich heute Nachmittag das erste Mal mit dem Epic draußen gewesen. Schnelle Runde um den Kemnader See. 
Fazit: Junge ist das Teil schnell 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich mit Stefan für die Mini-Runde in Sundern angemeldet. Michael wollte sich noch anmelden.

@Daniel: War es nicht verdammt schlammig im Muttental? Hier in der 11 war es schon ziemlich schwierig.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (13. Februar 2011)

@Jens: Ich hab mich letzte Woche für die 55Km in Sundern angemeldet.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kabahl (13. Februar 2011)

War auch gerade unterwegs. Bin von Essen über Langenberg richtung Isenburg und zurück. Musste leider einige umgestürtze bäume überwinden, bin also eher geklettert als gefahren 

Gruß 
Marcel


----------



## czlxst (13. Februar 2011)

@Jens; etwas schlammig schon, man konnte aber recht gut fahren. Mein bike musste danach abgeduscht werden.

Ich fahre auch die 55km.


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Februar 2011)

war recht gut heute. sind tatsächlich auf 23km mit knapp 470 hömmes gekommen. um so länger wir gefahren sind um so besser ging es. freue mich auf nächsten sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. Februar 2011)

bin genau auf 50km gekommen, nachdem ich unserem neuen Kollegen noch ein wenig die Gegend gezeigt habe. Schöne Tour, bestes Wetter und genug Schlamm am Bike. Ne Frau mit Kinderwagen meinte nur "Echt krass", als sie uns musterte...


----------



## Wichti (14. Februar 2011)

@Michael: Wie sieht es aus am 30. April - Marathon Sundern?

Jens


----------



## czlxst (17. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand heute Lust auf einen nightride ? Wollte so gegen sechs zu Hause starten und zwei stunden fahren.

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (17. Februar 2011)

@Daniel: Lust schon, aber ich war 2 Tage nicht zu Hause. Kann nicht schon wieder weg. Schade - super Wetter draußen


----------



## T-man__ (17. Februar 2011)

mist- zu spät gesehen...

für Sundern bin ich raus. kann an dem WE nicht...


----------



## T-man__ (18. Februar 2011)

hat heute jemand Lust auf einen Nightride?


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Februar 2011)

moin was mit sonntag? bleibt es bei 1000 w holz?


----------



## Fire578 (18. Februar 2011)

Jo, ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. 10 Uhr W-Holz ist ok.


----------



## T-man__ (18. Februar 2011)

sonntag bin ich auch dabei, fährt morgen jemand? Ich möchte morgen früh gegen 1000 los bin aber flexibel.


----------



## Kabahl (18. Februar 2011)

ich bin sonntag nicht dabei, drehe mit nina ne tour. morgen wollte ich wahrscheinlich auch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (19. Februar 2011)

Sonntag passt. Soll schön kühl werden ...

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (19. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es heute aus mit ner Tour? Fahre gleich ueber Weitmarer Holz in die 11.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (19. Februar 2011)

Hi morgen bin ich dabei.

Bleibt es dabei das wir uns um 10h am Weitmarer Holz treffen?

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (19. Februar 2011)

Klar, 10 Uhr Weitmarer Holz. Zieht euch warm an. Ich bin heute mal zu Rockers in die City geradelt - war saukalt!

Bis morgen!!

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (19. Februar 2011)

in der 11 wars nur 1°C. Warm anziehen ist angesagt. 56km 900hm...


----------



## czlxst (19. Februar 2011)

Bin heute auch gefahren. Wollte den H-weg komplett fahren, hat aber nicht ganz geklappt :-( 
Sind am ende 50km mit 1300hm geworden. 
Morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich auch am Start.

Daniel


----------



## dissident (19. Februar 2011)

ich bin morgen raus - habe frische tattoos 

werde in kürze was bei nem versand (wohl bike components) bestellen (schläuche und kleinzeug etc.) - wer also noch was braucht, bitte kurzfristig melden

weiß jemand spontan, mit was für einer schraube die xt-kurbeln befestigt werden? 



bis bald aufm bike - steht nun schon eine woche sauber rum, eine schande..


----------



## T-man__ (19. Februar 2011)

@dissident:
zu Deiner Frage: weiß jemand spontan, mit was für einer schraube die xt-kurbeln befestigt werden? 


nimm ne Spax Schraube, das geht immer 
oder Kabelbinder, da baut Mc Gyver ne Bombe draus...


----------



## czlxst (19. Februar 2011)

@stefan ; m5 oder m6 innensechskant schraube müsste es sein. Länge ? 
Ich habe eine große Auswahl an schrauben im Keller, vielleicht ist da eine passende dabei.
Brauchst du denn eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Februar 2011)

So, komme gerade aus dem Sauerstoffzelt und kann wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen...
Heute war's ne astreine Tour - nur der Alterspräsi hatte ein Konditionstief. Werde mir mal ein Geheimtrainingsprogramm zulegen ;-)


----------



## dissident (20. Februar 2011)

@ daniel - danke für das Angebot, ich habe noch ne Schraube gefunden.
@ michael - habe noch nen kabelbinder, nen kaugummi, ein taschenmesser und einen ast - läuft


----------



## Wichti (20. Februar 2011)

Bin auch wieder fit. Bike habe ich putzen lassen  

Tour war super. Nur die letzten Kilometer ab Blankenstein war ich echt platt. Bei mir waren es 48 KM, knapp 1100 HM. 

Viele Grüße

jens


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Februar 2011)

morgähn. ich bin immerhin auf 32km mit 690hömmes gekommen. hat aber auch gereicht. hat aber echt spass gemacht.


----------



## czlxst (21. Februar 2011)

braucht jemand einen Heckträger für sein Auto?
Habe meinen alten vom Carsa (lässt sich an andere Autos anpassen) rumfliegen und bevor ich ihn wegschmeiße wollte ich fragen.

Es passen zwei Räder drauf, bei Interesse melden.

Daniel


----------



## Kabahl (21. Februar 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot aber habe kein interesse. Bräuchte einen für ne Anhängerkupplung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (24. Februar 2011)

@ Daniel - ich habe auch keinen Bedarf an dem Träger.

war gestern noch mal ne kleine Runde, das Wetter war zumindest besser als heute der Mist...

PS.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02...basel-solingen-pillnach-feedback-zu-terminen/


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Februar 2011)

bin raus fürs we. kinderhüten und kindergeburtstag


----------



## Wichti (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann am Sonntag Vormittag auch nicht. Vielleicht drehe ich am Nachmittag eine Runde.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch raus für Sonntag. Ich bin bei meinen Eltern.

Christof


----------



## dissident (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wer fährt denn wann welche Strecke am WE?
Fahren möchte ich auf jeden Fall, nur mehr als 30 KM werden es wohl nicht werden.

.stefan


----------



## T-man__ (25. Februar 2011)

hey Stefan, ich werde morgen und übermorgen fahren. Wenn du ab Hattingen oder Schwimmbrücke dazustößt, dürfte das kilometermäßig passen. Wäre 10:00 ok für dich?

`@Danny: Hast du zugeschlagen?


----------



## Kabahl (25. Februar 2011)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich sonntag fahre, mich hatte die grippe erwischt. wenn ich fahre wird es nur eine kleine runde.


----------



## katze305 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle, ja ich hab zugeschlagen, darf jetzt ein Scretch Air mein eigen nennen, mit morgen weiß ich noch nicht, mein kollege feiert heut abschied.
wenn es nicht zu spät wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## corratec1234 (26. Februar 2011)

@danny alter, krasses ding. aber wieso nen enduro/ freerider? warst du mit dem granite chief doch nicht zufrieden? was hast du hingelegt für das scratch? ist mal nen leckeres bike, würd mir auch gut gefallen so nen ding. dann viel spaß damit

grüße euch alle, bin auch nicht dabei, hab noch nicht den kopp dazu

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (26. Februar 2011)

morgen um 10 bin ich gerne dabei, heute gings leider nicht

wie wärs mit der blankenstein-runde, sind so ca 25 km, am ende können wir ja noch auf wunsch den henkenberg und die trails in stiepel dranhängen, dann wirds ein wenig mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen, bin morgen leider auch raus.
Meine Bremse ist noch nicht heile und verweigert ihren Dienst. 

Trotzdem an alle die fahren, viel spaß...

Dennis


----------



## dissident (26. Februar 2011)

dann lasst uns morgen früh entscheiden, wohin es geht, je nach wetter...

1:3 muahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dissident (27. Februar 2011)

regnet 

zollen wir dem wetter tribut und verschieben das ganze!?


----------



## T-man__ (27. Februar 2011)

Bin raus, eine Erkaeltung macht mir zu schaffen. Aber, wie ich sehe verpasse ich bei dem Wetter nicht viel. Bis naechste Woche.


----------



## Janus1972 (1. März 2011)

werde sonntag nochmals die blankensteinrunde fahren. bin erkältet hoffe aber bis zum we bin ich fit


----------



## Wichti (1. März 2011)

Glückwunsch! Ich bin auch schon wieder erkältet. Zum :kotz:


----------



## zeKai (2. März 2011)

Bis Sonntag is ja noch bissi zeit. Hoffen wir das es gutes Wetter wird.

Hoffe die Fitness kommt wieder!


----------



## dissident (2. März 2011)

heute hab ich auch noch ne kleine runde gedreht, das ging aber auch schon mal besser...
gute besserung an die kranken-mannschaft, sonntag blankenstein hört sich gut an- hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit mike!

@all - am 15. ist in do die schrauberwerkstatt, ist der händler, bei dem ich mein rad her habe. ich bin angemeldet, wer hat noch lust? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02...basel-solingen-pillnach-feedback-zu-terminen/


----------



## Kabahl (2. März 2011)

am sonntag kann ich nicht werde dann wahrscheinlich samstag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (4. März 2011)

wer was wann wo sonntag?

@ marco GC2KYPM


----------



## Janus1972 (4. März 2011)

sonntag 1000 wholz? dann dennis runde über blankenstein?


----------



## Janus1972 (4. März 2011)

@ stefan guck mal meinen. "star wars und die bunten plastiksteine". deiner ist cool, halte ich persönlich aber für zu lang. allerdings für den ersten: respekt


----------



## T-man__ (5. März 2011)

Bin immer noch Erkältet und liege flach... Viel Spass am WE


----------



## dissident (5. März 2011)

ich bin morgen raus, gut dass ich heute schon fahren war... viel spaß


----------



## czlxst (5. März 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen überhaupt dabei?
Das Wetter soll sonnig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (5. März 2011)

wenn wir wholz fahren sollten muss ich schauen. Is halt schon ne ordentliche anfahrt


----------



## Fire578 (5. März 2011)

Ich bin raus für morgen. Sorry Bin heute Abend in Bochum unterwegs.

Gruß Christof

@Danny,: cooles Bike. Neid


----------



## Janus1972 (6. März 2011)

Bin auch raus. Erkältet


----------



## zeKai (6. März 2011)

Wer bleibt dann eigentlich noch über?
Dann euch allen erst mal eine gute Besserung.  Ich fahr dann wohl eher heute Mittag, wenn die Temperatur eine kurze Hose zulässt.


----------



## allessurfer (7. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,
normalerweise fahre ich mit 3 Jungs aus Bochum Sonntags Mittags, weil ihr mir einfach zu früh unterwegs seid 
Von denen kann ich aber wohl keinen überzeugen mit mir beim TORO-X in Neuenrade zu starten 
http://toro-x.social-media-universum.de/das-event/toro-x-im-ueberblick/
Hätte von euch jemand Zeit und Lust???
MTB fahren und ein kleiner Cross-Lauf sind Pflicht - über den Rest kann man verhandeln!

Grüsse
Carsten   cm1990(ed)web.de


----------



## czlxst (7. März 2011)

@carsten, hört sich interessant an, schaue mir die Sache an.


Habe mich für das 2h Rennen in Wetter angemeldet, wer kommt noch mit?


Wollte am WE wieder einen Anlauf wagen den H-Weg zu bezwingen.

Jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
Strecke: ca. 60km, reine Fahrzeit gute 4h mit über 1000hm. Also machbar

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (7. März 2011)

Hi Daniel, 
Wetter bin ich dabei. Guck ich gleich mal.

H-Weg hätte ich auch Bock drauf. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wie ich Zeit hab am WE. Können wir ja nochmal quatschen.

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## zeKai (7. März 2011)

von wo bis wo geht der h-weg?


----------



## czlxst (8. März 2011)

Guter startpunkt für den h-weg ist die schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen.
Der weg führt einen auf schöner strecke rund um Hattingen.


----------



## Janus1972 (8. März 2011)

@marcel  was mit sonntag? loosertour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (8. März 2011)

Hi, 
ich hab heute Abend mal ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht. Leinpfad, Isenburg, Wasserturm ganz rauf und zum Pferdehof runter, dann nochmal ganz rauf und die Treppen runter, dann Leinpfad wieder zurück. Total geil. Schöne trockene Trails so richtig schön zum fliegen lassen. 
Absolut Genial.
Und ging so eben ohne Licht. 1,5Stunden für 22 Km. 

Gruß 
Christof

@Daniel 
Wegen Wetter warte ich noch auf eine Antwort vom Veranstalter wie das 2 bzw 3 Stundenrennen für die Gesamtwertung der Trophy zählt. Ich fürchte ich muss das 3 Stundenrennen fahren für die Wertung. Aber die Strecke ist ein echter Knaller, 8Km und 250Hm. Das tut richtig weh.


----------



## Kabahl (9. März 2011)

@marco: wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## zeKai (10. März 2011)

Gestern auch noch eine nette runde gedreht. Beinahe wie die vom Christopf nur in einer anderen reihen folge. Obwohl es nur minimal am regnen war konnte man die Pferdewege kaum fahren (die offenen direkt an den Feldern)

Bin die letzten tage viel gefahren. Viel weitmarer und uni wald... aber gestern war es am besten  Vorallem der wasserturm trail runter zu den Pferdehof ist einfach super. (aber da wachsen einige bäume heimtückisch auf meiner Ideallinie! welche mich dazu veranlasst haben die ein oder andere pause einzuLEGEN )
Legga eingesaut und glücklich heim. 


Am Sonntag werde ich fahren wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Wo mit wem spielt für mich keine rolle!


----------



## volkerracho (10. März 2011)

Hi,
bin bei euch ja mal die tage mitgefahren. Das Angebot das ich mal ne Tour durch die Wittener Wälder führe steht noch. Diesen Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit, aber vielleicht habt ihr am 27 So vormittag Lust mal was anderes zu fahren ?

2 von euch hatten damals auch Veltec V2 Laufräder. Mein Selbsteinspeichversuch war nicht so überzeugend, brauche wohl was neues  Könnt ihr die Dinger empfehlen ?

Gruß Volker


----------



## volkerracho (10. März 2011)

allessurfer schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> normalerweise fahre ich mit 3 Jungs aus Bochum Sonntags Mittags, weil ihr mir einfach zu früh unterwegs seid
> Von denen kann ich aber wohl keinen überzeugen mit mir beim TORO-X in Neuenrade zu starten
> http://toro-x.social-media-universum.de/das-event/toro-x-im-ueberblick/
> ...




Mist, an dem Tag bin ich schon bei  einem Triathlon angemeldet. Das klingt ja total attraktiv. Ist das jedes Jahr ?


----------



## dissident (10. März 2011)

ich wollte samstag vielleicht den l-weg fahren, hat jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2011)

Hi @all

Stefan L-Weg klingt gut. Lust hätte ich schon. Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab. Wann willst du denn los?

Daniel wann wolltest du denn den H-Weg machen? Samstag oder Sonntag?

Gruß Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (11. März 2011)

hallo männers,
samstag würde ich auch mitfahren. h-weg ist schon eine harte nuss, aber ich kann ja unterwegs immer noch umkehren wenns nicht mehr geht.

würde aber auch den l-weg mitfahren, wann solls denn losgehen?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (11. März 2011)

@ mike und christof - wann habt ihr denn samstag zeit

hier ist übrigens ne nette seite, wenn es um wanderwege geht, in der regel mit kmz dateien
http://www.berg-mark-wege.de/Cross-Country-Rundweg_XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (11. März 2011)

hi zusammen samstag kann ich nicht, bin beim rose antritt. werde dann sonntag fahren.
gruß marcel


----------



## zeKai (11. März 2011)

Mal sehen mit Morgen fahren. Heute beim biken seitlich aufs knie schulter und kopf gelandet  hat ziemlich gescheppert das ganze, nur das knie etwas dick, hoffentlich morgen früh nimmer. Erstmal die Vorderrad bremse neu einstellen die schleift nun etwas.. und es hat 3 Kabelbinder zerbröselt... 

Mir persöhnlich wäre eine startzeit von 11-13 am liebsten  aber früher geht natürlich auch. Wird morgen btw. suoerwarm nachmittags also würd ich auf keinen fall zuviel anziehen. Heute war 3/4 Hose und 3 Trikots schon zu viel.

grüße Kai


----------



## czlxst (11. März 2011)

Den H-Weg wollte ich am Sonntag fahren. Über die Uhrzeit bin ich mir noch unklar, als Startpunkt dachte ich an die Schwimmbrücke.

@Stefan, wann willst du morgen fahren. Vielleicht fahre ich mit, mal schauen.

Daniel


----------



## dissident (11. März 2011)

vor 11 kann ich auch nicht, halb 12 wäre ok


----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,
also ich kann an beiden Tagen. 

@Stefan: Also morgen halb 12. Wo? Schwimmbrücke?

@Daniel: Sonntag H-Weg wäre ich dann potenziell auch dabei. Können morgen ja mal über die Uhrzeit reden wenn du mit fährst. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## dissident (11. März 2011)

jo, halten wir mal 11.30h schwimmbrücke fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2011)

Ok, dann komm ich da hin.


----------



## corratec1234 (11. März 2011)

ok 11:30 an der schwimmbrücke, bin dann auch da.

wie lang ist denn die runde die wir fahren wollen?

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (11. März 2011)

Würde es euch etwas ausmachen um 12:00 morgen zu starten, eher schaffe ich es nicht.

Wenn nicht, wo wollt ihr morgen hin? Versuche euch dann event. einzuholen.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2011)

Also von mir aus auch gerne um 12 Uhr. 

Einholen.... Angeber


----------



## Janus1972 (11. März 2011)

@marcel wir halten sonntag 0940 bei mir fest?


----------



## zeKai (11. März 2011)

11.30 is mal eine super zeit!  Kann man ganz ruhig in den Tag starten. 
@mike ich würde dann passend zu dir kommen (sofern mich keine wehwehchen davon abhalten)


----------



## corratec1234 (11. März 2011)

@kai, ich reise von essen aus an.

also 12h an der schwimmbrücke oder doch schon um 11:30?

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2011)

Wenn Stefan noch zustimmt würde ich sagen um 12 an der Schwimmbrücke.


----------



## dissident (12. März 2011)

dann halt erst um 12, bis dann!


----------



## zeKai (12. März 2011)

scheint wohl doch zu gehen  habe zwar überall schmerzen aber hey.. mal wieder in einer Gruppe zu fahren lass ich mir nicht nehmen. 

@mike allet klar. Dann kann ich ganz locker um halb losrollen. 

Sehen uns dann um 12 an der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (12. März 2011)

alles klar 12uhr an der brücke, super jungs. wetter wird auch toll. ich nehme mal die kamera mit und mach nen paar bilder unterwegs.

gruß und bis gleich mike


----------



## Fire578 (12. März 2011)

Super Mike, Kamera hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. 

Wir fahren doch über die Isenburg? Sollte ich bis 12 Uhr nicht da sein, dann fahrt los. Ich komme euch aus Hattingen entgegen. Treffen uns dann am Parkplatz Isenburg. 

Bis gleich Christof


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. März 2011)

Servus zusammen, sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.

Bin/War krank aber geht schon wieder. Letzte Woche musste ich dazu noch arbeiten.
Aber genug des jammerns,,,,,

Würde morgen gerne auch ne Runde drehen, Rad ist wieder ok und das Wetter genießen.

10h Treffpunkt Schwimmbrücke oder wo startet die Sonntagsrunde?

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (12. März 2011)

@dennis: marcel und ich fahren die blankensteinrunde. wir wären kurz nach 1000 am w-holz. kannst gerne mit


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. März 2011)

Alles klar.
10h W-Holz, bis morgen früh.


----------



## zeKai (12. März 2011)

Sooo endlich daheim. War ne super tour das Wetter war Bombe
 Meine Handflächen schmerzen, sonst alles fit. Gleich mal schauen ob ich den Seilzug übergangsweise flicken kann um morgen fahren zu können. 

HUNGER HABE ICH WIE EIN TIER!  Fahrzeit von 11.30-18.25


----------



## corratec1234 (12. März 2011)

super wetter, super tour, ich bin super platt aber glücklich 
die daten: 56,23km, 1167hm. war anstrengend, unterwegs wollte ich schon den  rückweg antreten, aber ich habs dann doch durchgezogen.

bis bald männers.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (12. März 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder sauber und hab gerade eine riesen Portion Nudeln verdrückt. Hab ich einen Hunger gehabt. 

Die Tour war super geil. Bei mir waren es dann 54,.. Km und 1230 Hm. Ich glaube da fehlen aber die KM von Hattingen zur Schwimmbrücke noch. Bin ich platt. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## czlxst (12. März 2011)

Bin auch wieder unter den Lebenden, habe mich bei MC Donald's gestärkt.

War aber auch super heute, das Wetter war genial.

Morgen 10:00 Schwimmbrücke, wer will kann sich gerne anschließen.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (13. März 2011)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 10h W-Holz, bis morgen früh.



wo denn?


----------



## Janus1972 (13. März 2011)

am parkplatz oder um 0935 bei mir und dann fahren wir mit marcel hin


----------



## dissident (13. März 2011)

ok, am parkplatz, bis dann


----------



## Janus1972 (13. März 2011)

geiles wetter, geile runde, geile Leute. warum nicht immer so. 30 km mit knapp 700hm. perfekt. unterwegs noch christof getroffen. bin in gedanken mit dir auf dem H-Weg GGG


----------



## T-man__ (13. März 2011)

Moin Jungs, bei dem herrlichen Wetter musste ich erkältungsmßig weiter aussetzen... ;-(((

Hat jemand von Euch noch nen 2. Bike im Keller, dass Ihr mir leihweise zur Verfügung stellen könntet? ? Mein Sohnemann möchte mal testen, ob Vatis Sport nicht doch was für ihn ist.


----------



## Fire578 (13. März 2011)

So ich meld mich auch wieder zurück. 

War ne geile Tour heute und zum Schluss waren es dann doch wieder 54Km und 1100 Hm. Heute war ich aber echt am Ende als ich nach Hause kam. 

Aber das Enduro war nur geil. Das Teil bügelt echt alles weg und Grip ohne Ende. Aber es ist auch anstrengender mit dem Ding. ;-)

@Michael: Was brauchst du denn für eine Größe? 

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (13. März 2011)

optimal wäre die Größe "L"  19-20 Zoll


----------



## Fire578 (13. März 2011)

Ich könnte dir mein Stumpjumper anbieten. Ist ein L. Aber nächstes Wochenende brauch ich es leider selbst.


----------



## T-man__ (15. März 2011)

@ Christof: Wäre nett, wenn's klappt, wird aber sowie so erst nächste Woche was werden, meins ist noch beim Gabel- und Dämpferservice...
melde mich dann...


----------



## Fire578 (15. März 2011)

@Michael: Ich denke das können wir schon machen. Wo lässt du die Gabel und den Dämpfer machen? Ich glaub meine Gabel hat es auch nötig.


----------



## T-man__ (15. März 2011)

Beim rockers, hatte das Rad sowieso da wegen Steuersatztausch. Gabelservice dauert aber 14 Tage;-( da ich aber gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin, ist's auch egal.


----------



## zeKai (15. März 2011)

mein Rad is auch grad beim Händler normale Inspektion. Und heute so geiles wetter! Ärgerlich aber nicht zu ändern. 
Werde bei mir den kleinen öl service bei der Gabel denke selber machen also eigentlich nur das Öl tauschen, soll ja total einfach sein. Zudem muss hinten neuer schlappen drauf.. neue kette und dann isses wieder rdy to rumble! 

Sag mal michael was machst du mit deinem bike? Das is doch nedmals 1jahr alt! Schon die Dämpfer am machen... is ja Wahnsinn...  Macht rockers das eigentlich selber oder wird das auch noch eingeschickt für mehrere hundert euros?


----------



## corratec1234 (15. März 2011)

@kai, beim service wird aber noch einiges an teilen gewechselt. wenn du die gabel schon aufmachst, dann solltest du auch die dichtungen usw. wechseln. das lohnt sich dann direkt. gibts hier im forum genug how to´s zu. die teile bekommst du als set im netz. bei bike-components gibts die sachen zb. 

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (15. März 2011)

Ja da wirds dann schon komplizierter! Was ich meinte war nur die Standrohre abmachen.. öl raus, Staubfänger reinigen den Schaumstoff neu in öl tränken, öl rein. Wer weiß was da für ein siff drin ist, 2jahre im einsatz.. fast ganzjährig... 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-rockshox-revelation-lower-leg-service-24649


Aber stimmt schon, den kompletten könnte man auch direkt machen. Finde ich aber schon etwas komplexer, aber nichts was ich nicht versuchen würde. Aber nicht jetzt, erst die kaputten teile oder verschließenen teile ersetzen das geht erstmal vor.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. März 2011)

kinners was machen wir sonntag? bh oder nochmal die geile runde von letztem sonntag. da war der trailanteil eigentlichrecht lecker,oder?


----------



## Fire578 (16. März 2011)

Ich bin raus fürs Wochenende. Bin bei meinen Eltern trainieren.

Meine Befürchtungen für Wetter sind leider war geworden. Um für die Gesamtwertung Trophy 2 (Mitteldistanz) der NRW-Marathon-Trophy gewertet zu werden muss ich in Wetter das 3 Stunden Rennen fahren. Hab mich gerade angemeldet. 
Das bedeutet dann wohl 6 Runden a 7,8Km und 254 Hm. Das tut weh. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (17. März 2011)

nina und ich wären am sonntag dabei. die runde und das tempo von letztem sonntag waren echt ok. gerne wieder.

gruß
marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (18. März 2011)

ich habe am wochenende frühdienst von 7-14:30h bin dann leider nicht dabei. 

wünsche euch ein schönes wochenende und schöne touren. bis bald

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (18. März 2011)

ich bin sonntag auch dabei, ob bh oder blankenstein ist mit gleich.

was ist denn mit jens, auch lange nicht mehr gesehen?


----------



## Janus1972 (18. März 2011)

also dann lasst uns doch nochmal die runde blankenstein fahren. fand die echt geil. 
@marcel. ihr seid sonntag um 0930 bei mir?


----------



## Kabahl (18. März 2011)

@marco wir werden mit dem auto zum w-holz fahren, ist die erste längere tour für nina. sind dann um 1000 da.


----------



## Janus1972 (19. März 2011)

alles klar dann um 1000 am w holz.

wer kommt noch?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (19. März 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei!!!

Wäre aber lieber für Bergerhof Runde!!!!???
Schon alleine die Pause bei dem Wetter am BH wäre cool.
Da Nina und Marcel eh mit dem Auto kommen ist das doch wurst oder?
Habe gestern mit Jens gesprochen, er versucht morgen dabei zu sein, hoffe das es klappt.

Also was meint Ihr? Würde natürlich auch zum W-Holz kommen.

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (19. März 2011)

Evtl komm ich morgen auch wenn ihr euch einigt wo ihr euch treffen wollt, und wann!

Gestern mein Rad abgeholt, alles fein geölt und neuen Zug für den umwerfer! Zudem sind meine Laufräder wieder megasteif. Eben noch  Kassette, kette und Bashguard bestellt, Händler wollts direkt tauschen aber da war ich etwas zu geizig für. 

Wenn ich heute zeitig ins Bettchen komme werde ich wohl morgen auch am wholz stehen. Werde mich aber frühzeitig nochmal hier melden, bevor ich losfahre. 

Kai


----------



## Kabahl (19. März 2011)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Pause bei dem Wetter am BH wäre cool.
> Da Nina und Marcel eh mit dem Auto kommen ist das doch wurst oder?
> Dennis



da stimm ich dennis vollkommen zu. die pause am bh ist dann schon schöner. und mit dem auto ist es egal wo wir uns treffen. wir richten uns nach der mehrheit.

marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (19. März 2011)

von mir aus bh. aber die trails besser auf der anderen runde ggg


----------



## dissident (19. März 2011)

ich war gerade noch mal fahren anstatt mailand/san remo zu gucken. irgend ein geräusch hat mich (noch mehr) in den wahnsinn getrieben, muss ich morgen früh noch mal ran
daher kann ich nicht 100 pro zusagen.

wenn, dann bin ich um 10h an der schwimmbrücke, es scheint sich ja alles richtung bh zu entwickeln!??


----------



## Janus1972 (19. März 2011)

nene nix schwimmbrücke 1000 schulenburg


----------



## Wichti (19. März 2011)

10 Uhr Schulenburg. Bin vermutlich dabei. Ist aber noch nicht 100% sicher.

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (19. März 2011)

wäre klasse. würde mich freuen


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (19. März 2011)

Ok dann würde ich sagen 10h an der Schulenburg!!!
Super,danke an alle...

Nächstes mal können wir dann wieder Trailrunde drehen, ne Marco?! 

@Jens: Würde mich freuen.....

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (20. März 2011)

ich schaffs heute nicht. Werd am nachmittag fahren, bzw testen obs geht. Gestern irgendwie gestürzt und komisch auf den fuß gefallen, 

Viel spaß euch. 
Kai


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (20. März 2011)

Moin moin, na wie siehts aus bei Euch?
Ach Marco, fährst Du hier bei mir vorbei? Vielleicht kannst Du mich ja einsammeln... 

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (20. März 2011)

War eine sehr entspannte Runde heute bei super Wetter.

@Stefan: Habe die Kohle für den Marathon in Sundern heute überwiesen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus fürs Wochenende. Bin bei meinen Eltern trainieren.
> 
> Meine Befürchtungen für Wetter sind leider war geworden. Um für die Gesamtwertung Trophy 2 (Mitteldistanz) der NRW-Marathon-Trophy gewertet zu werden muss ich in Wetter das 3 Stunden Rennen fahren. Hab mich gerade angemeldet.
> Das bedeutet dann wohl 6 Runden a 7,8Km und 254 Hm. Das tut weh.
> ...



Aber nimms mit, denn Wetter wird in diesem Jahr aufgrund des Rundkurses sicherlich für noch für mehr Leute Streichergebnis, weil "Nichtantritt" werden.

Ja und der Kurs wird richtig weh tun. Daher tu ich mir den nicht an


----------



## Janus1972 (21. März 2011)

sorry wegen sonntag aber wir haben mehr oder weniger recht unerwartet besuch bekommen. vorlauf eine stunde. konnte nicht weg. echt zum kotzen bei dem wetter. nächsten sonntag bin ich aber dabei. danach ist eh erst mal schluß. bekomme ab 31.03 meinen beidseitigen leistenbruch operiert. ihr seid schuld ihr wolltet mir nicht beim holzhacken  helfen.


----------



## Janus1972 (25. März 2011)

hab mit jens gesprochen. wir sind sonntag um 1000 am w-holz. geplant dennis runde über haus kemmnade zurück. 30km mit 750 hömmes.


----------



## Fire578 (25. März 2011)

Ich bin raus für Sonntag. Bin krank.


----------



## Wichti (25. März 2011)

@Christof: Gute Besserung!!

@all: Sonntag noch jemand dabei?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (25. März 2011)

@all: Ich bin Sonntag auch raus schaffe das zeitlich nicht.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (25. März 2011)

Bin dabei!!! Muss nur noch vom Christof mir ne Vorderbremse leihen 

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (26. März 2011)

@dennis  klasse,  freu mich auf morgen. hoffe marc kommt auch.


----------



## dissident (26. März 2011)

ich schaffe es morgen leider auch nicht, viel spaß euch!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. März 2011)

An Marco und Jens,
schaffe es morgen leider doch nicht, hat mit der Bremse heute nicht hingehaun.
Sorry, aber das holen wir nach.
Viel Spaß morgen.

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (27. März 2011)

schöne runde mit marc gedreht. jens hat mit magenprobs am radom abgebrochen. gute besserung. marc und ich haben 33km mit knapp 700 hömmes gemacht. war geil, grade bei dem wetter


----------



## Janus1972 (28. März 2011)

so ne sch eisse. habgrad gesehen, dass der ctf in essen genau eine woche nach meiner op ist. das bedeutet wohl das aus für mich. sollte ich grünes licht bekommen fahre ich. ist aber eher zu bezweifeln. also bleibt nur die haardt und dortmund.


----------



## Special4Life (28. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier in der Umgebung (Dorsten) und überhaupt hier im Forum 
Ich würde mich auch gerne einmal mit euch zu einem schönen trail gebretter treffen. 
würde mich freuen!


----------



## T-man__ (28. März 2011)

Jungs, ich brauche nen Tip: Möchte den Lenker aufräumen und den Hac5 und Etrex verbannen und nen neuen Edge 800 als GPS+ Radcomputer drauf. Oder besser den Oregon 450t? Gebt mir mal Kaufhilfe...
Desweiteren suche ich ein gebrauchtes gutes AM für meinen Sohnemann, Fully 19-20 Zoll, 140mm Federweg. Hat wer noch was im Keller?


----------



## Fire578 (28. März 2011)

Hi,
@Special4Life: Wir treffen uns immer Sonntags morgens um 10Uhr. Meistens in Bochum Linden an der Schwimmbrücke, oder auch mal auf dem Wanderparkplatz im Weitmarer Holz. Bist gerne Willkommen. Einfach vorher hier nochmal reinschauen wo wir uns treffen.

@T-Man: Welchen Garmin du nimmst hängt maßgeblich davon ab, was du damit machen willst. Wenn es dir eher auf den Fahrradtacho ankommt und du Durchschnittswerte wie Puls und so sehen und gewisse Trainingsfunktionen willst, dann der Edge 800. Wenn es dir eher auf die Navigation ankommt so wie bei deinem Etrex, dann eher der Oregon. 

Konntest du deinen Sohnemann schon von deinem Sport begeistern? Ist ja super. Im Sommer würde ich evtl. mein Stumpjumper abgeben. Aber hat nur 120mm Federweg. Ist aber ein 19Zoll. Ich kann dir nur noch nicht sagen wann genau. Du willst es wahrscheinlich jetzt schon haben, oder?

Gruß Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (29. März 2011)

moin michael. sehe das wie christof. rein fürs training ist das edge top. willst du ein outdoorgerät auch mal für andere aktivitäten zB geocaching dann denn oregon oder dakota 20. ich selbst würde das dakota od oregon empfehlen. da hast du mehr möglichkeiten. dafür baut das edge wesendlich flacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (2. April 2011)

habe heute auch ne kleine tour gemacht, nachdem ich das bike gestern vom service geholt habe. bestes wetter  - allerdings bis auf den rückweg am leinpfad immer gegenwind. habe es aber nicht geschafft, meine neuen cleats sauber einzustellen, mein linkes bein fühlt sich irgendwie anders an als das rechte.
bin auch auf bh vorbeigefahren, ziemlich voll da. auf dem rückweg habe ich - glaub ich - kai bzw. seinen lenker gesehen. ziemlich sicher bin ich mir allerdings, dass mir john travolta auf einen roten klapprad entgegen gekommen ist, auch aufm leinpfad.


bis bald

.stefan


----------



## zeKai (2. April 2011)

ja ja mein roter lenker...  Aber ja das war ich, hab dich auch gesehen. 
Heute war bestes Radfahrwetter... NUR GEGENWIND und nicht zu knapp.. is aber gutes training. Dann schön bergauf mit richtig gut druck auf dem pedal, isenburg bissi L weg.. bissi K weg.. weitmarer holz und die steilen stellen vom lottental gefahren. Es muss mehr kraft und Ausdauer in die beine.


----------



## Janus1972 (2. April 2011)

so, melde mich auch mal. mittwoch op gehabt mit überraschendem ausgang. nix leistenbruch. 12 cm dickdarm mit der blase verwachsen. war echt begeistert. wieso konnten mir die ärtze auch nicht sagen. jetzt hab ich nen loch im bauch und bin krank geschrieben. sehe auch schwarz für ctf in essen. könnte kotzen.


----------



## dissident (2. April 2011)

@marco - gute besserung

@all - fährt morgen wer?


----------



## Kabahl (3. April 2011)

nina und ich werden gegen mittags ne kleine runde fahren


----------



## zeKai (3. April 2011)

mittags werd ich mich wohl auch mal aufs rad bewegen.  Wenns trocken is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (3. April 2011)

gute besserung marco, dass hört sich ja nicht so gut an. wünsche dir schnelle genesung.

nächstes wochenende werd ich mich auch wieder aufs rad setzen. würde dann gerne eine schöne lange runde drehen. macht mal vorschläge.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (3. April 2011)

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist nächste Woche ctf in essen.


----------



## corratec1234 (3. April 2011)

ok, mal schauen ob ich dann dabei bin?

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (6. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder da. Kommenden Sonntag ist *CTF in Essen Steele*. Wer ist dabei? Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 8.30 Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke Dahlhausen. Dann können wir gemütlich nach Steele pedalieren und einchecken.

Infos gibt es hier:

http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/aktuelles.html

Wäre sehr cool, wenn möglichst viele dabei wären. Letztes Jahr hat das echt Spass gemacht!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (6. April 2011)

Hi, 
ich bin dabei am Sonntag. 08:30 Schwimmbrücke und dann nach Steele fahren ist Ok.

@Marco Gute Besserung

Gruß Christof


----------



## T-man__ (6. April 2011)

Bin dabei, mein Bike auch--- ist ja quasi alles neu ;-) Welche Runde habt ihr euch vorgenommen?


----------



## Wichti (6. April 2011)

@Michael: Nach jetzigem Stand: 40km - außer es geschieht ein Wunder und ich bin so fit, dass ich spontan die große Runde fahren will. Sieht aber echt nicht so aus. Zu viel Arbeit, zu wenig Training momentan.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (6. April 2011)

@ Jens  - 
passt gut, bin auch raus, nachdem mein Bike 4 Wochen weg war... und es soll ja noch Spass machen...


----------



## Kabahl (7. April 2011)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahre, werde ed spontan entscheiden


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. April 2011)

Bin Sonntag dabei!!!

Schwimmbrücke ist ok und die 40km auch.

@Marco: Gute Besserung und meld dich mal wie der Stand der Dinge ist.

Bis Sonntag dann.

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (8. April 2011)

Was ist mit morgen frueh? Ich fahre...


----------



## Fire578 (8. April 2011)

Hi michael, morgen 12 uhr bei dennis. Hab dir eine sms mit der adresse geschickt.


----------



## corratec1234 (9. April 2011)

muss mich leider abmelden für eine tour. mich hats total erwischt, dass volle programm erkältung.

euch allen wünsche ich ein schönes wochenende und schöne touren bei perfekten wetter

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (9. April 2011)

Wo fahrt ihr den heute rum? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heute fahren soll...

@mike das mal wieder Mist. Vor allem jetzt wo das Wetter schön ist. Gute Besserung


----------



## Fire578 (9. April 2011)

Richtung Weitmarer Holz. Mehr weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## T-man__ (9. April 2011)

Ich muss schon in einer stunde los


----------



## Fire578 (9. April 2011)

@Michael
Ok, so früh geht bei uns leider nicht. Viel Spaß. Morgen bist du dabei, oder?


----------



## dissident (9. April 2011)

@all- hat jemand ein entlüsftungskit für ne avid?


----------



## Janus1972 (9. April 2011)

moinsen. so, donnerstag nochmals operiert worden. das heisst ctf fällt flach. könnte kotzen. wünsche euch viel spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (9. April 2011)

Schon wieder Probleme?`(und ich dachte bei mir wäre es immer schlimm)
Aber zu deiner frage, der mike hat meines Wissens nach ein universal Set was auch für avid geeignet sein sollte, aber das kann er wohl am besten selber beantworten! 

@marco das natürlich schei... , grad jetzt wo das Wetter sich langsam bessert, gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung 
.
grüße

Kai


----------



## zeKai (10. April 2011)

moin, ich fahr dann mal los auf die gefahr hin das ich gleich alleine an der brücke stehe  

Man sieht sich.


----------



## T-man__ (10. April 2011)

fahre in 5min auch los... Kai ist nicht alleine ;-)


----------



## Janus1972 (10. April 2011)

Ich will auch und kann nicht


----------



## Wichti (10. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

war - wie letztes Jahr - ein Klasse-CTF. Ich war gar nicht soo schlapp wie ich dachte, auch wenn es nur die 40-KM-Runde war...

Dennis, Michael und ich würden nächsten Sonntag gerne eine längere Tour fahren. Vielleicht kriegen wir wieder eine Truppe wie heute hin. Fänd ich gut!

Viele Grüße

Jens

@Marco: Gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## zeKai (10. April 2011)

Daniel, Christof und ich sind ja die lange Tour gefahren. Ich weiß leider nicht genau die Daten aber ich sollte so auf ~100km mit ~1600hm gekommen sein. 

Whoa hat die sonne gebrannt.... schön rot bin ich. Aber das war es wert, Beine platt, Rad sieht aus wie Sau. Aber insgesamt ziemlich glücklich das alles heil und recht flott überstanden zu haben. 

Jetzt essen, duschen und dann etwas hinlegen. Morgen mach ich wohl mal nen Ruhetag. 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Eine längere Tour wäre ich dabei aber ohne den druck von 100fahrern im Nacken! 

Grüße 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (10. April 2011)

So bin wieder sauber. Rad noch nicht. 

Ich war doch ganz schön platt nach der großen Runde. Waren bei mir dann schlussendlich 86 Km und 1570 Hm. 

Werd gleich noch mit Freunden eine Runde um den Kemnader See skaten. Ich hoffe das klappt noch. 

Nächsten Sonntag wäre ich auch bei einer längeren Tour dabei. 

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (10. April 2011)

So, habe den sonnigen Tag auf der Terrasse ausklingen lassen. War eine schöne Tour heute und die mittlere Runde war auch nicht zu kurz ;-)
Die Fotos sind in meinem Profil angehängt.

und Jungens: achtet mal auf den Kasten hier links... war erfolgreich ;-)
<---


----------



## zeKai (11. April 2011)

cannondale rize?  Ich dachte du wolltest nen etwas anderen biketypen kaufen falls dein Sohn doch das Interesse verliert? Naja wie dem auch sei, dann kannst du ja deinen sohn bald mitbringen  Und heimlich zu zweit trainieren.


----------



## Wichti (11. April 2011)

Michael wollte halt endlich auch mal was schönes 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## katze305 (11. April 2011)

hallo leute, sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet hab ,war  in den letzten wochen ein wenig 
stressig(Geburt meines sohnes und so),bin mit ein paar freunden am we gefahren, die habe mir ein geilen verblockten trail am eisenbahn museum gezeigt endet direkt am parkplatz, wer intresse am einstiegspunkt hat soll sich melden.

gruss Danny


----------



## dissident (11. April 2011)

hallo,

sonntag konnte ich nicht, hab samstag ein neues tattoo bekommen. werde wahrscheinlich an we wieder dabei sein (wenn das entlüftungskit bis dahin da ist).

@danny - glückwunsch! hoffe, der kleine ist fit und hat schon ein laufrad! 

@michael - nettes teil! in diesem komischen weiß oder in schwarz?

bis dann

.stefan


----------



## Fire578 (11. April 2011)

Hi
@Danny: Glückwunsch zur Geburt. Ich hoffe es ist alles gut gegangen.

@Michael: Dachte  auch du wolltest etwas größeres  Aber das RZ One twenty ist echt schick. Siehe Jens

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (11. April 2011)

@Michael: Schöne Kacke, das mit den "günstigen" Ebay-Auktionen ... 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (11. April 2011)

Jungs, ihr könnt den Neid wieder einpacken. Jens hatte das richtige Wort schon gefunden.
Die Suche geht weiter... Details nur mündlich...

Achtet auf den Kasten links ;-)))
<----


----------



## T-man__ (11. April 2011)

@ Marco: Bestellst du mal wieder Trikots? Ich bräuchte mal was in Vereinsfarben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (12. April 2011)

hi michael. im moment nicht, brauche nix, wenn ihr genug interessenten habt gebe ich euch gerne die kontaktdaten. wasn jetzt? warum ist das rz wieder raus bei deiner bike info? 
werde kommendes we versuchen zu fahren. gucken ob es klappt. schmerzen gehen langsam zurück. werde max die dennis runde (neue variante) fahren


----------



## Wichti (12. April 2011)

@Marco: Hoffentlich klappt es bald wieder mit dem Radeln! Zu den Trikots: Ich würde mich darum kümmern. Kannst du mir bitte die Daten von dem Typen senden?

@all: Michael und ich wollen morgen eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Weitmarer Holz. Ist noch jemand dabei? 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (12. April 2011)

Hi Jens, 
wenn es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet bin ich dabei. Da müssen wir aber noch Licht mitnehmen denke ich. Könnte sonst knapp werden 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## zeKai (12. April 2011)

bleh... 18.30 geht leider bei mir nicht. Ich fahre aber morgen sicher auch eine kleine runde allerdings eher mittags da ich abends arbeiten darf! Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter! 

Ich bestelle mir nun erst mal 2 neue schlappen (mein hinterer ist grip mäßig auf dem Niveau eines racing ralph) und alles was ich brauche um einen Gabelservice (50h) zu machen. Zudem noch einiges an Spezialwerkzeug was ich noch nicht daheim habe so was sinnvolles wie ketten peitsche und einem tool zum Innenlager Ausbau etc. etc. 

Bei den Trikots wäre ich dabei wenn welche bestellt werden habe allerdings keine Ahnung welche Größe mir da passen würde. (schätze L, das klären wir wenn es soweit ist) 

@michael viel Glück bei der suche nach einem Rad für deinen Sohn
@marco wollen wir hoffen das es schnell mit der Genesung geht, evtl kann man ja in 1-2wochen wieder gemeinsam durch die Gegend rollen!

@jens ich schuld dir noch 4-5euro oder? Bring ich nächstes mal mit!

Grüße 

Kai


----------



## T-man__ (12. April 2011)

also bis morgen... und ich komme mit meinem Trek... ;-)


----------



## Janus1972 (13. April 2011)

@michael. die fa. heisst esjod. einfach anrufen und alles klären. sagen das es um die ruhrpott mountainbiker trikots geht. alles andere wird dir erklärt.


----------



## Wichti (13. April 2011)

Ich habe gestern mit esjod Kontakt aufgenommen. Die werden sich wegen Trikots und Hosen melden.


Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich ein Licht für heute Abend habe. Irgendwie sind die Akkus von der Lupine und der Hongkong-Lampe nicht o.k. Zur Not habe ich noch ein Mini-Licht.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (13. April 2011)

@jens. danke für die mühe. hab da im mom keinen schädel für. ne hose hatten wir ja mal zum testen. die war echt geil. meine die war xl bin mir aber nicht sicher. jedenfalls die die ich hatte hat mir gepasst. vllt wissen die noch welche größe die mir geschickt haben.


----------



## Kabahl (14. April 2011)

Bin am WE in Holland und somit raus.

@Michael: Ich wäre auch an einem Trikot interessiert. Von den Freeride-Trikots passt mir XL.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (15. April 2011)

Jungens, wie schaut es am WE aus?
heute abend mache ich ne Runde Material einfahren.
morgen kleinere Tour + evtl. Weitmarerholz Techniktraining mit Sohnemann
Sonntag wollten wir (Jens, Christof,...) eine etwas größere Runde fahren, GUT frühstücken!!!


----------



## Fire578 (15. April 2011)

@Michael wann willst du denn heute Abend los? Ich würde mitkommen, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (15. April 2011)

Werde sonntag mit marc richtung blankenstein fahren und prüfen ob mein bauch das mitmacht. da kann ich jederzeit abdrehen wenn es nix bringt. wer mit will soll sich melden. treffpunkt wäre dann 0930 bei mir bzw. 1000 w- holz. wünsche euch viel spass für die große runde


----------



## T-man__ (15. April 2011)

heute abend wollte ich so gegen 18:00 von zu Hause starten. W-Holz 1830???


----------



## Fire578 (15. April 2011)

Hi Michael,
18:30 W-Holz sollte ich schaffen. Bis nachher dann.


----------



## Wichti (16. April 2011)

F***!!! Ich habe mich wohl am Mittwoch erkältet. Hatte eiskalte Füße nach unserer Tour. Sieht schlecht aus fürs Wochenende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße an alle!

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

mein Entlüftungskit ist leider noch nicht da, werde also das Wochenende auf der Straße fahren....müssen.

Gute Besserung an alle Kranken.

Bis dann


----------



## Fire578 (16. April 2011)

Hi,
@Jens: Das ist ja mal sch....e. Wünsch dir gute Besserung.

@Stefan: Du hast es aber auch mit der Bremse. Ist ja echt ärgerlich. 

@all: Dennis und ich wollen gleich eine kleine Runde drehen. Treffen uns um 13 Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke. Kommt wer mit?

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2011)

dennis christof was mit morgen. rollt ihr mit?


----------



## zeKai (16. April 2011)

so heute ma wieder 3 Stündchen mit neuen reifen gefahren und mit einer Öl befüllten Gabel!  Als ich die gestern aufgemacht habe und kein öl kam wunderte ich mich schon.  Da eigentlich 30ml (15pro Rohr) drin sein sollten... schütteln und rütteln ergaben dann 2 tropfen! Und jede menge siff! Die Staubabstreifer waren schwarz! Aber es musste nichts gewechselt werden. (nur neues öl rein, weil ja keines mehr drin war! =)

Wenn die Gabel schon so aussieht will ich nicht wissen was mit dem Dämpfer hinten los ist, werde mir da mal das rebuild kit kaufen. Und das die tage rein fummeln.

Wo soll es den morgen hingehen? Dachte einige wollten große runde drehen. Machen wir das so CTF style , wer länger fahren will fährt einfach länger, kann man dennoch gemeinsam rollen. Ich versuche jedenfalls am start zu sein!

grüße

Kai


----------



## T-man__ (16. April 2011)

bin dabei. 1000 Schwimmbrücke? Dann haben wir alle Möglichkeiten.
@kai: wir können uns dann 930 am R27 treffen


----------



## zeKai (16. April 2011)

meist fahr ich direkt zur schwimmbücke (14km), den r27 nehme ich nur nach W-Holz. 
Wenn ich morgen zeitig aus dem Haus komm kann ich aber auch den r27 nehmen auf die 2-3km umweg kommts dann auch nicht an.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2011)

ihr also schwimmbrücke? alles kmlar. wir wholz. viel spass euch


----------



## zeKai (16. April 2011)

Ich glaub die schwimmbrücke war nur ein vorschlag. Da ich gefragt hatte wohin es gehen soll.


----------



## zeKai (17. April 2011)

Vom r27 kommt man eh zu beiden orten. Ich bin jedenfalls schon angezogen und fahr um 8.40  ganz locker los. (Richtung r27)
@michael ich warte da am Tunnel auf dich wo es dann ins grüne geht direkt am Feld. Ich schick dir noch meine telefonnummer fall du es nicht schaffst oder wir uns verpassen. 

Da für mich atm das ziel nicht feststeht stell ich mich mal auf wholz ein wenn marco etc dahin rollen.


----------



## Janus1972 (17. April 2011)

jo sind um 1000 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (17. April 2011)

ok, 930 am Tunnel mit Kai, 1000 am WHolz


----------



## zeKai (17. April 2011)

war lecker runde.. super wetter... super strecke, wieder paar trails kennengelernt zum abfahren  
Eben bemerkt das mein Sattel am wandern war die schraube war wohl nicht 100ig fest (glaube daher auch das knacken).

Erstmal was essen, man sieht sich!


----------



## Janus1972 (17. April 2011)

jo, war ne geile runde hat spass gemacht. nabe hat gehalten, keine bauchprobs, aber mein meniskus macht mir echt sorgen tut sch. weh.

vorab von mir: GUTE BESSERUNG FÜR CHRISTOF. Hoffe alles wird schnell gut. bin echt geschockt. dienstag werde ich mal ins KH fahren.


----------



## corratec1234 (17. April 2011)

habe meine mittelohrentzündung auskuriert und wüsste gerne, ob was für karfreitag, samstag und ostersonntag geplant ist? darf auch ruhig eine größere runde sein.

@jens, gute besserung.
@christof, auch dir gute besserung.(marco, kannst kurz sagen was passiert ist?)

gruß an alle


----------



## Fire578 (17. April 2011)

Marco bitte per pn nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Janus1972 (17. April 2011)

@christof hätte ich auch nicht gemacht keine sorge. immerhin kannste die griffel noch bewegen, lach


----------



## Wichti (17. April 2011)

Ostern bin ich nicht da. Habe aber mein Bike dabei zum Trainieren. Wahnsinnigerweise habe ich mich zum Marathon in Sundern angemeldet. Zum Glück aber nur für die Fun-Runde über 30 KM. Markus ist übrigens auch dabei in Sundern. Er fährt aber die 50 KM.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (18. April 2011)

@mike gut das es dir wieder besser geht, fest geplant hatten wir noch nichts. Es stand der Ostermontag im Raum (mittags), aber noch nichts festes. 
Ich werde eh die Feiertage fahren (und auch noch davor recht viel bei dem Wetter) evtl findet sich noch der ein oder andere. Ob die runde lang oder kurz wird wäre mir dabei egal. 

@christof oh ha... ich hoffe es ist nichts drastisches, was einen langen KH Aufenthalt zu folge hat. Gute Besserung.


----------



## corratec1234 (18. April 2011)

ostermontag bin ich nachmittags arbeiten. wird sich aber sicher nen tag finden lassen zum biken.

@christof, man alter gute besserung. lass mal von dir hören.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2011)

habe die Woche Urlaub und geniesse das ideale Bikewetter. Fährt noch jemand tagsüber?


----------



## zeKai (20. April 2011)

natürlich. Bin gestern erst bei einem super Wetter gefahren. (natürlich total verfahren!) 
Wollte heute ne kleine runde drehen (Beine fühlen sich schwer an), weiß noch nicht genau wo. Ich denke auch ernsthaft über die Anschaffung eines garmin nach, ging mir gestern wieder gegen den strich wo ich unsere sontagstour Nachfahren wollte...und am ende meine Rad von einer bahn schiene gefühlte 30 Waldstufen hoch tragen musste.


----------



## Fire578 (20. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs, ich geb mal kurz laut. Mir geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut. Werde wohl nach Ostern entlassen. Dann mal sehen wann ich wieder aufs Rad kann. 
Danke nochmal an alle für die genesungswünsche. 

Übrigens war ich gestern in der WAZ. Daniel hat den Bericht.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2011)

Marc und ich werden Freitag Nachmittag fahren. Denke irgendwann ab 1500/1530. Sagt mal bescheid ob ihr könnt. Weiterhin hatte ich letztes Jahr Daniel das Trikot fier marc mitgegeben. Er hat es aber noch nicht bekommen. Daniel hat es weitergegeben weiss aber nicht mehr an wen. Bitte mal pruefen.


----------



## zeKai (20. April 2011)

die WAZ vom 19.04? Welche seite bzw. was da noch drauf , ist schwer was zu finden wenn man nicht weiß was man genau sucht. Zudem habe ich einen anderen lokal teil in herne... :/

@marco Freitag sollte gehen.


----------



## Fire578 (20. April 2011)

Kai frag mal Daniel. Ist nur ein kleiner Bericht. Ich glaube im lokalteilvon Hattingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (20. April 2011)

@Kai der Artikel war im lokalteil in Hattingen. Kannst aber auch nach Polizeiberichten aus Hattingen googeln.


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2011)

kleine änderung. freitag 1600. voraussichtlich treffen schulenburg dann zum bergerhof.


----------



## Janus1972 (20. April 2011)

da isser. aber christof ist jetzt bochumer und dennis hattinger ggg

Hattingen -verletzter Radfahrer bei Unfall
 Hattingen (ots) - Am 16.04.2011, gegen 14:40 Uhr, fuhren zwei 
 Radfahrer hintereinder auf der Tippelstr. in Richtung Isenbergstraße.
 Als der vordere, ein 32-jähriger Hattinger, nach links auf ein 
 Campingplatzgelände abbog, bemerkte dies der dahinter radelnde 
 30-jährige Bochumer zu spät, fuhr auf den Vordermann auf und stürzte.
 Er kam in ein Krankenhaus, wo er zur Beobachtung verblieb; der andere
 Mann blieb unverletzt. Sachschaden entstand nicht.


----------



## Fire578 (20. April 2011)

Ist zwar falsch herum, der bochumer war vorne.  Aber das ist der berih


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2011)

Auf Strasse? Camping an der Isenburg? Oha...

Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg Richtung BH. Kai bist du auch in der Gegend?


----------



## dissident (20. April 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Wahnsinnigerweise habe ich mich zum Marathon in Sundern angemeldet.



Ich freue mich auch schon, hab gerade ein wenig Rücken. Aber mitm Rad zur Arbeit geht noch...

Wird eine gemütliche Runde Land und Leute gucken. Fahren wir zusammen dahin???

@Christof - gute Besserung


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2011)

so, Kette wieder eingeölt. War nötig ;-)

mit Kai eine wunderschöne Tour mit jeder Menge Trails zum Bergerhof gefahren, bei dermassen gutem Wetter...
56km - 1063 hm - alleine 2,2h nur bergauf ;-) 
und!!! ich habe Kai aufs kleine Kettenblatt bekommen, mir gingen zwar langsam die Ideen aus, aber ich habe da noch was gefunden ;-))))

und der Latte Machiato und der Käsekuchen am Bergerhof in der Sonne war auch nich von schlecheten Eltern...

Wo geht es morgen hin???


----------



## zeKai (20. April 2011)

Das Wetter war wirklich super. Zudem ein gut genutzter Tag mit paar schönen uphills! Und wie ich ausgesehen habe.. total staubig!
Das es doch auf über 1000höhenmetern kommt hätte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht.
Hat auf jedenfalls richtig Spaß gemacht, auch meine kette hatte Öl bitterst nötig. 

Bäh, das kleine Kettenblatt... das sollte doch unserer Geheimnis bleiben! 

Morgen? Erstmal schau ich wie sich meine Beine morgen anfühlen, gestern soviel gefahren und heute war auch nicht zwingend ein Ruhetag. Und wenn ich fahren sollte muss ich um SPÄTESTENS 19.00 daheim sein!


----------



## corratec1234 (21. April 2011)

startet keiner von euch freitag vormittag, die tour darf auch ruhig länger sein? 
am nachmittag hab ich schon was vor.

alles gute nochmal an christof
gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (21. April 2011)

Fahre jetzt los richtung w-holz und dann schulenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (21. April 2011)

Ich fahr ggf. in 1-1 1/2 Stunden, wollte zumindest Mittag essen.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. April 2011)

hallo männers,
was ist denn nun morgen vormittag angesagt? erzählt mal was.....

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (21. April 2011)

also marc und ich starten 1600 schulenburg. was mit montag? wer kann da?


----------



## corratec1234 (21. April 2011)

@marco, dass ist mir eindeutig zu spät. da bin ich schonwieder unterwegs. viel spaß wünsch ich euch aber bei eurer tour. gehts dir denn schon besser? grüß mal den marc von mir.

was ist mit den anderen verdächtigen?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (21. April 2011)

ich habe morgen termin mittendrin, werde wenn überhaupt nur morgens ne kleine runde fahren. muss nur noch vorher die bremse entlüften, cleats einstellen, neue griffe aufziehen und so was...

werde bald ein neues fahrrad-projekt anfangen....
an nem trikot bin ich auch interessiert, was kosten die denn?

.stefan


----------



## T-man__ (21. April 2011)

könnte morgen früh dabei sein. Wohin soll's denn gehen?


----------



## zeKai (21. April 2011)

Montag könnte ich wahrscheinlich schon fahren. 
Wann ich morgen fahr weiß ich noch nicht. 16uhr is mir etwas zu spät.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. April 2011)

ich dachte so an k-weg oder l-weg.
sag mir nur wann und wo wir uns treffen? ich komme aus essen

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. April 2011)

Wann hast den deinen Termin? Das wir nicht zu früh und vor allem nicht zu spät starten. Wollte heute um 18-19uhr noch zum Kollegen grillen. 
Treffpunkt wär doch Schwimmbrücke ziemlich ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (22. April 2011)

@kai, wann willst du denn los und wohin?
ich wäre gerne so gegen 13-14h wieder zurück. schwimmbrücke wäre auch für mich ideal, dass liegt auf meinem weg.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. April 2011)

10.00 alles andere wäre zu spät bzw. zu früh (ich brauch ja immerhin meine Anlaufzeit eben aufgewacht) Hoffe der michael liest das noch!


----------



## corratec1234 (22. April 2011)

ok,also 10h an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen. das ist super, dann überlegen wir uns unterwegs wo wir hinfahren. ist recht, bis gleich dann.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. April 2011)

Kannst du dem micha ne sms schicken. Ich hab zwar wieder guthaben drauf aber sms geht ned, Server blahblah...


----------



## T-man__ (22. April 2011)

Habe es gesehen und gebe Gas...


----------



## zeKai (22. April 2011)

@michael ich fahr direkt zum ziel ohne den r27 nur das du bescheid weißt. 

Ich mach mich nun fertig und roll los, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (22. April 2011)

so, heute waren es mit Mike und Kai und einem super leckeren Stück Käsekuchen am Bergerhof 50,5km und runde 1111hm.
Morgen mach ich Pause (höchstwahrscheinlich ;-)


----------



## undetaker (22. April 2011)

Moin Jungs,

fährt morgen einer?

Gruß Legi


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2011)

marc und ich waren machmittags am bh. war recht ruhig dort. bei uns waren es 35km mit 700 hömmes. heute und morgen fahre ich nicht. was mit montag? jemand dabei?


----------



## czlxst (23. April 2011)

@ Kai alles gute zum Geburtstag. Ich hoffe du bist nicht allzu traurig über den Wechsel der Zahl.


----------



## T-man__ (23. April 2011)

@ Kai: 30 Kerzen zünd ich an und sing ein Lied...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!  Denke dran, auch mit ner 3 vorne geht das Leben weiter--- es wird nur schwieriger... ;-)
Gruß vom Alterspräsidenten


----------



## zeKai (23. April 2011)

ja danke. Nun gehöre ich zu den alten Säcken....  Aufgewacht direkt mit dicken kopp.
Was mich nicht vom fahren heute abhalten kann. Nur wo wann und wie viel steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## T-man__ (23. April 2011)

Faehrt heute noch jemand? Irgendwie juckt es mich auf ne kleine Runde


----------



## dissident (23. April 2011)

nachdem mein rücken fast wieder gut ist habe ich jetzt ne kleine erkältung, ich könnte mich vor glück gepflegt erbrechen.
für ne ganz kleine runde hat es aber gerade noch gereicht, ich kann ja auch nicht die ganzen schönen pollen einfach so rumfliegen lassen ohne ein paar aufzusammeln... aber unterweg habe ich irgendwo meine kondition verloren.

morgen vielleicht ne kleine runde, werde aber bis 13 fertig sein müssen. außerdem ist morgen ja lüttich-bastogne-lüttich. 

@ kai - alles gute!!! so langsam tastet du dich an das beste alter ran
@ marco - hast du noch einen ruhrpott m. aufkleber?
@ all - was ist mal wieder mit nem gepflegten stammtisch?

.stfn


----------



## Janus1972 (23. April 2011)

@stefan leider nein. was mit montag fährt jemand?

@kai willkommen immer 30er club. alles gute zum burzeltag


----------



## corratec1234 (23. April 2011)

@kai, alles gute zum birthday, alter sack. haben wir dich auch endlich in die riege der 30er geholt. ey, keine panik. es ist nicht alles schlecht an dem alter. 

@stefan, man ist das eine seuche. kenne das auch nur zu gut. erst mittelohrentzündung, dann allergie. bin auch bedient.
wann willst du denn morgen los? ich will auch bis 13h wieder in essen sein.wollte nur über isenburg, nierenhof, wasserturm eine kleine runde drehen. ich dachte aber schon so daran gegen 9h zu starten.

@christof, wie gehts dir denn, weißt du schon wann du wieder biken kannst?

allen anderen wünsche ich frohe ostern!!!

p.s. stammtisch fänd ich auch mal wieder gut.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (23. April 2011)

@mike bissi früh für mich aber evtl bin ich ja zeitig wach um mitzukommen


----------



## Fire578 (23. April 2011)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin heute wieder nach Hause gekommen. Muss aber noch alles sehr langsam machen. Alltag ist anstrengend 

Bis ich wieder biken kann wird es noch eine Zeit dauern. 6 Wochen Minimum und dann langsam anfangen. Weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses Jahr noch ein Rennen fahren kann. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf. 

Schöne Ostern
Christof


----------



## dissident (24. April 2011)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ich dachte aber schon so daran gegen 9h zu starten.




mist zu spät gesehen, ich bin noch nicht fertig

@christof - alles gute


----------



## Janus1972 (24. April 2011)

schön dass du aus dem kh raus bist. mach nicht den fehler wie ich und hampel zu früh wieder rum. lass es bloss langsam angehen. morgen wird bei mir nix bin in gelsenkirchen aufm mittelalter festival. wünsche euch noch schöne ostern


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (24. April 2011)

Servus zusammen,

@ALL: Frohe Ostern wünsche ich Euch und Euren Familien.

Wegen biken bin ich raus, zu viel Familien "Stress" am WE, sorry.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (24. April 2011)

@ Daniel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, du rückst den goldenen 40ern endlich näher ;-)

@ all Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier!

@ Christof: Schön, dass du wieder raus bist, lass es langsam angehen und weiterhin gute Besserung!

@all: Morgen fahre ich, wer noch?


----------



## zeKai (24. April 2011)

Daniel alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## dissident (24. April 2011)

@ daniel - alles gute zum geburtstag, lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen hier 

habe heute meine 30 km mit nem 15ner schnitt abgeliefert - ich freu mich auf nächstes wochenende, buhhh - soll übrigens in der woche in hagen regnen und samstag ok sein

@michael - wann wo wie lange morgen?

@all -wie ist freitag der 6. wegen stammtisch? pagode, la posta, aeolos?


----------



## corratec1234 (24. April 2011)

@daniel, alles gute zum geburtstag.

wegen dem 6. muss ich mal schauen.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (24. April 2011)

Vielen dank allen für die Glückwünsche.

Frohe Ostern an alle.

@ Christof, gute Besserung.

Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (24. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr Ostereier,

für morgen schlage ich vor: 1000 Treffpunkt Weitmarer Holz, ungefähr 4h fahren Richtung Bergerhof oder auch gerne woanders hin. 

Wer kommt mit?
EIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEIEI


----------



## dissident (24. April 2011)

bin raus morgen, magenverstimmung wg neuem getänkepulver


----------



## czlxst (25. April 2011)

T-man schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Ostereier,
> 
> für morgen schlage ich vor: 1000 Treffpunkt Weitmarer Holz, ungefähr 4h fahren Richtung Bergerhof oder auch gerne woanders hin.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Ich hätte heute Zeit. Sollen wir dann vielleicht Richtung muttental fahren?
Daniel


----------



## zeKai (25. April 2011)

argh eben aufgewachgt... wird eng aBEr ich versuche es..  meld mich nachhher nochmal. Lieg noch im bett


----------



## T-man__ (25. April 2011)

Muttental ist ok...
@kai: wirst du alt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (25. April 2011)

@michael ICH BIN ALT!  

Muss zumindest was trinken und was essen bevor ich losfahre. Und ich rechne immer bequeme 60minuten anfahrt ein.  

Kaffee rein schütten, Brot rein, was gegen Allergie nehmen, anziehen und etwas Eincremen!  

Treffpunkt wholz? Ich fahr den r27 in ca. 20minuten an. Kann ja in der senke auf dich warten.


----------



## zeKai (25. April 2011)

ach ich fahr jetzt langsam los. Statt mich abzuhetzen.


----------



## zeKai (25. April 2011)

9-15uhr gefahren, mein Sitzfleisch merkt es. War aber schöne Tour mit trails die mal was anders waren. Bin ziemlich platt. 
Nun aber erstmal duschen und was essen


----------



## Janus1972 (25. April 2011)

klingt fett die runde. freitag war auch sehr lustig. auf dem weg zum bh so gut wie niemanden gesehen. wir hatten schon gedacht der bh hat zu war auch nicht wirklich was los. kommenden sonntag wollte ich mal nach langer zeit den k-weg fahren mit brake am haus scheppen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. April 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> klingt fett die runde. freitag war auch sehr lustig. auf dem weg zum bh so gut wie niemanden gesehen. wir hatten schon gedacht der bh hat zu war auch nicht wirklich was los. kommenden sonntag wollte ich mal nach langer zeit den k-weg fahren mit brake am haus scheppen.


K-Weg einfahrt in Niederwenigen am Hundeplatz im Moment nicht so der Brüller ,alles von Baumfällarbeiten zerstört.Hoffe da räumt das Forstamt auch wieder auf.Gruss


----------



## Janus1972 (25. April 2011)

Hi Jörg. Danke für die Info. Vllt schlagen wir uns dennoch durch. Mal schauen.


----------



## zeKai (25. April 2011)

Nimm Michael mit der macht den Ellenbogen raus und rammt die einfach weg


----------



## T-man__ (26. April 2011)

Kai, danke für die Anmerkung ;-)))
es waren 59km und 1275 hm - die Beine sind noch schwer, ich fahre jetzt aber trotzdem wieder los...


----------



## Janus1972 (26. April 2011)

eure zeit möchte ich mal haben. glaube gehöre seit gestern dem erlauchten kreis der pollenallergiker kann. könnte kotzen mir geht es so was von dreckig. noch nie so was gehabt


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. April 2011)

Servus und an alle EX- Geburtstagskinder herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen? So um ca. 18h für 2-3Stunden?

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand kann. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht.

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (26. April 2011)

@marco ich bin schon seit Jahren Allergiker, Staub, Katzenhaare, Birke... Gräser kommen in 1-2 Wochen noch dazu. Und SONNE! Die vertrage ich seitens Hauttyp nicht und Allergie auch noch.  Werfe mir eine Cetirizin ein danach gehts meistens, allerdings die Nebenwirkung "starke Müdigkeit". Aber es ist über die Jahre schon besser geworden. 

Leider kann ich morgen Abend nicht fahren, ARBEIT. Aber am Wochenende gerne wenn dann Lust/zeit hast, werden sich auch noch andere finden.


----------



## czlxst (26. April 2011)

Habe heute einen netten Tag im Bikepark Winterberg verbracht.
Nur Bergrunterfahren kann auch anstrengend sein, musste ich feststellen.

Habe einige Fotos und Videos hoch geladen (bin der mit dem schwarz-rotem Helm).

Lohnt sich auf jedem Fall hinzufahren, aber nicht in den Ferien wenn man ein Bike leihen muss.

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (26. April 2011)

@*Dennis*: Ich hätte morgen Lust und Zeit. 2-3 Stunden sind cool. Meine Lupine funktioniert auch wieder ... 18 Uhr Schwimmbrücke?

@*all*: Die Jungs von esjod haben wegen der Trikots gemailt - leider aber das Design mit der Werbung vom 24h-Rennen in Duisburg. Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Original-Designs angefragt. Sobald ich was habe, sage ich Bescheid.

@*Daniel*: Sieht gut aus ... 

@*Daniel und Stefan*: Wir müssen am Samstag mit 2 Autos nach Sundern fahren. Meine und Markus' Familie kommen auch ins Sauerland. Wir übernachten am Sorpesee und fahren erst am Sonntag zurück. Wann müssen wir eigentlich dort sein?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (26. April 2011)

@marco, willkommen im klub. ich bin seit ca.30jahren allergiker, kann dir da nen langes lied von singen. seit heute habe ich den verdacht unter asthma zu leiden. habe vom arzt erstmal nen inhalator bekommen.vor über 20jahren wurde das mal in aussicht gestellt,dass ich an asthma erkranken könnte, tja es ist wohl soweit? 
nimm ne tabl. mit dem wirkstoff citirizin oder loratadin(mit denen komme ich am besten klar) und es geht dir besser.kann dir da noch nen paar tipps wegen medis geben wenn du magst?

@all, am wochenende habe ich spätdienst, da kann ich leider nicht mit euch fahren. euch dann aber viel spaß.

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (27. April 2011)

hab citirizin tabletten bekommen. hat meine frau aus der apo. hab eine vorm schlafen genommen und die nacht (was die nase anging war ok. da die müde machen werde ich die wohl nur abends nehmen. nehmt ihr die bei bedarf oder ständig?


----------



## T-man__ (27. April 2011)

Moin Jungs, endlich regnet es! Habe es satt, bei der ewigen Sonne und den staubigen Trails im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose zu fahren. Lieber dicke Regenklamotten an und das Bike richtig einsauen 
Ob ich heute abend dabei bin,  muss ich mal schauen, melde mich noch.


----------



## Kabahl (27. April 2011)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen? So um ca. 18h für 2-3Stunden?
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn jemand kann. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht.
> 
> Dennis



Würde gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich das heute schaffe. Entweder bin ich am Treffpunkt oder nicht. Wo soll es denn langgehen?

Marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (27. April 2011)

@marco, ich nehme die tabl.wie ich sie brauche.finde auch nicht, dass sie einen müde machen.das war bei den früheren präparaten anders, da kam die müdigkeit wie ein hammer.ich habe auf den touren immer welche dabei. ich ergänze die tabl. noch mit nasenspray und augentropfen von hexal.

ich muss heute bis 22h arbeiten, wünsche euch dann viel spaß bei eurer runde heute abend.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (27. April 2011)

*@all*: esjod hat die Motive für die Trikots noch. Könnt ihr bitte nochmal mailen, wer was bestellen würde? Der Preis variiert - je nachdem wie viel wir ordern. Die Kurzarm-Trikots kosten regulär, das heißt bei einer Ordermenge unter 10 Stück, an die 50 Euro, Langarm-Shirts 60 Euro, MTB-Hosen um die 80 Euro.

Ich würde ein kurzes und ein langes Trikot und eine Hose nehmen.

Bitte sagt mal Bescheid, was ihr so wollt.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (27. April 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> hab citirizin tabletten bekommen. hat meine frau aus der apo. hab eine vorm schlafen genommen und die nacht (was die nase anging war ok. da die müde machen werde ich die wohl nur abends nehmen. nehmt ihr die bei bedarf oder ständig?



ich nehme sie wieder tagsüber. bzw. zum frühstück.
abends ist zwar ok für die nacht, aber tagsüber bekomme ich dann wieder spass mit pollen & co.

vor dem schlafengehen inhaliere ich etwa 15min. mit kochsalzlösung und wenns besonders schlimm ist noch nasentropfen.

das mit der müdigkeit betrifft mich extrem. an manchen tagen fühlt es sich an, als wäre das gehirn betäubt und ich könnte den ganzen tag pennen.
habe ich aber auch mit anderen präparaten, mit cetirizin ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## T-man__ (27. April 2011)

1800 Schwimmbrücke, ich komme... Wer noch?


----------



## Kabahl (27. April 2011)

wird knapp aber ich komme


----------



## Wichti (27. April 2011)

Super, ich packe auch gerade meine Sachen. Bis gleich!!

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (27. April 2011)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich nehme sie wieder tagsüber. bzw. zum frühstück.
> abends ist zwar ok für die nacht, aber tagsüber bekomme ich dann wieder spass mit pollen & co.
> 
> vor dem schlafengehen inhaliere ich etwa 15min. mit kochsalzlösung und wenns besonders schlimm ist noch nasentropfen.
> ...




danke für die info herr doktor


----------



## foenfrisur (27. April 2011)

musst halt ausprobieren wie und womit du am besten klarkommst.
nasenduschen sollen helfen, ich fands eher nicht so gut und inhaliere deshalb lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (27. April 2011)

@Stefan: Ich habe heute mit Daniel gesprochen. Wir wollen am Samstag ziemlich früh los -gegen 7.15 Uhr. Ich fahre zusammen mit Markus. Es wäre am Besten, wenn du mit Daniel fahren würdest, weil Markus und ich noch einen Tag im Sauerland bleiben werden. Melde dich mal bitte wegen Details.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (28. April 2011)

@jens und daniel - ich bin leider raus fürs wochenende, habe noch mit massiven magenproblemen zu kämpfen 
vielleicht kann ich nächstes we zum ctf wieder einsteigen

viel spaß und glück euch! freue mich auf einen bericht und fotos


----------



## Kabahl (28. April 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> *@all*: esjod hat die Motive für die Trikots noch. Könnt ihr bitte nochmal mailen, wer was bestellen würde? Der Preis variiert - je nachdem wie viel wir ordern. Die Kurzarm-Trikots kosten regulär, das heißt bei einer Ordermenge unter 10 Stück, an die 50 Euro, Langarm-Shirts 60 Euro, MTB-Hosen um die 80 Euro.
> 
> Ich würde ein kurzes und ein langes Trikot und eine Hose nehmen.
> 
> ...



@Jens: Hi kannst du mir was zu den Größen und dem Schnitt sagen.


----------



## Janus1972 (28. April 2011)

TRIKOTS!!!!!!!!! Prüft bitte nochmals wer das trikot von marc hat. ist ein freeridetrikot. Marc dennis und ich waren die einzigen mit freeridetrikots. also bitte guckt mal nach.


----------



## Wichti (28. April 2011)

Eine Übersicht von den *Trikots *gibt es auch auf der esjod-Seite:

http://www.esjod.de/

Lasst uns beim nächsten *Stammtisch* einfach mal die Klamotten mitbringen. Stefan hat den *6. Mai *vorgeschlagen, das wäre für mich o.k. Wer kommt noch?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (28. April 2011)

*Stammtisch* am 6. Mai klingt gut.

@Marco: So das Trikot liegt bei mir im Schrank.


----------



## Kabahl (28. April 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit dem Schnitt des Trikots? Müssen wir alle den gleichen Schnitt nehmen oder kann man auch unterschiedliche nehemen. Welchen Schnitt würdet ihr denn so nehment: Radtrikot oder MTB-Trikot (ist das MTB-Trikot das Freeride)?

Welche Gößen habt ihr denn letztens genommen.., damit ich einigermaßen weiß wie die ausfallen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fire578 (28. April 2011)

Hi zusammen.
Also Stammtisch am 6. Mai bin ich auch dabei.
Wo wollen wir den Stammtisch denn machen?  

@Jens: Ich würde auch ein Kurzarm ein Langarm und eine Hose nehmen. Ist die Hose mit Polster? Die Polster auf der HP sahen nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus. Ich find die Hose leider auch ziemlich teuer. Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein Corporate Design 

Gruß Christof


----------



## T-man__ (28. April 2011)

zu den Trikots: beim CTF in Steele habe ich ne Mannschaft gesehen, die ihren Vornamen jeweils auf den Kragen gedruckt hatten. Wäre das nix für uns? (Ich könnte mir dann auch leichter eure Namen merken ;-))) Wäre auch was für die Hose... quer übern Hintern...

Mit den Größen komme ich nicht so richtig klar, bringt mir jemand mal nen Muster mit?


----------



## corratec1234 (28. April 2011)

am 6.mai bin ich auch wahrscheinlich dabei.

ich würde ein langarmtrikot "tour" mit drei rückentaschen nehmen. ich denke mal, dass es so wie das kurzarm sein wird, welches wir auf dem 24h rennen an hatten?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (29. April 2011)

moinsen. was mit sonntag? fährt jemand? und was mit ctf haard?

@marcel kannst du mich mal ansimsen. meine handy hat mein telefonbuch geschossen und du warst einer der wenigen den ich nicht in outlook hatte


----------



## zeKai (29. April 2011)

Beim Stammtisch muss ich mal sehen, evtl kann ich mir den Tag freimachen. 

Thema Trikot: Bei der Hose müsste ich zuerst ein Muster sehen (bei dem preis), ansonsten noch ein Langarm Trikot. Mir machen auch die größen zu schaffen, normalerweise trag ich M/L (52) und bei Radhosen M (w32). Fallen die teile den genauso aus wie beschrieben?

Bei dem ctf müsste man schauen wie ich da hinkommen könnte. Weil da runter fahren und noch die lange runde drehen ist wohl kein soooo toller Plan


----------



## dissident (29. April 2011)

@ jens und daniel - ich bin definitiv raus am we
@ stammtisch / marcel - mach einfach einen anderen vorschlag, bis jetzt hat sich eh nur mike dazu geäußert (wenn ich keinen überlesen habe) - dann können wir das auch noch mal mit den trikots besprechen und so

.stfn


----------



## Wichti (29. April 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es der CTF bringt. Evtl. ist es besser wir drehen hier eine ausgedehnte Runde z.B. ins Muttental oder Richtung Wuppertal. Ich finde die Haard auch nicht sooo geil. Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird...

@kai: ich werde mal versuchen, eine Bike-Hose als Muster zu bekommen.

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (29. April 2011)

dennis und ich starten sonntag 0945 an der schulenburg.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. April 2011)

Servus,

ich bin am 6.Mai leider nicht beim Stammtisch, bin in der Woche auf Mittagschicht und kann deshalb nicht.

Trickot würde ich nen Kurzarm und ne Hose nehmen.

Wegen Haard, würde mich da Jens anschließen und lieber hier ne ausgedehnte Tour fahren.

Wegen morgen, wie Marco schon sagt, Treffpunkt 9:45h an der Schulenburg, hoffe das wir nicht die einzigen sind morgen 

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (30. April 2011)

evtl. würde ich auch noch ein kurzarmshirt mit drei rückentaschen nehmen.

zu den größen kann marco was sagen, ich habe eigentl.L aber bei dem shirt trage ich XXL.

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (30. April 2011)

@Marco & Dennis: Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Janus1972 (30. April 2011)

super marcel. kannst du das trikot von marc mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (30. April 2011)

Daniel, Markus und ich sind heute in Sundern einen richtig geilen Marathon gefahren. Ich hatte auf 32 Km mit rd 700 Hm einen 18,5er Schnitt. Markus und Daniel sind die mittlere Runde gefahren und beide unter 3 Std. geblieben. Es waere super, wenn wir mal ein paar Leute mehr am Start haetten .... 

Viel Spass morgen, 

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (30. April 2011)

bin morgen auch dabei.

@KAI: kommst du auch? Ich starte bei mir um 900


----------



## zeKai (30. April 2011)

puh, weiß noch nicht. Ich stell mir mal den Wecker. Muss wenn ja wieder zeitig los. Lust habbi schon. Melde mich aber vorher noch im Forum.


----------



## Kabahl (1. Mai 2011)

sorry bin doch nicht dabei, bin gerade erst nach haus gekommen.


----------



## zeKai (1. Mai 2011)

@Michael willst wieder vom r27 starten?


edit: ich fahr mal los. bin ca. 9.10 oder so am r27


----------



## T-man__ (1. Mai 2011)

Kai, ich warte da auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (1. Mai 2011)

sooo heim gefunden... :> 73km waren es bei mir, bin ziemlich hungrig. kp wieviele höhenmeter, genug jedenfalls! War lecker ründchen!


----------



## T-man__ (1. Mai 2011)

es waren 1188hm. Ein schönes Ründchen und als ich nach Hause kam, war der Grill schon an


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Mai 2011)

joar war geil. bei mir waren es 33km mit knapp 800hm


----------



## Wichti (3. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf eine Runde? Ich würde so um 18.30 starten und ca. 2 Stunden fahren.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen.
Was ist denn aus der idee mit dem stammtisch geworden? Bleibt es bei freitag?
Gruß christof


----------



## Wichti (3. Mai 2011)

*Wegen Stammtisch:*

Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass wir uns am Freitag zum Stammtisch treffen. So weit ich das noch überblicke sind dabei:
Christof 
Marcel
Stefan
Mike
Kai (vielleicht)
Jens 

Nur Dennis hat definitv abgesagt wegen Schicht.

Was ist mit den anderen? Daniel, Marco, Marc, Michael, Nina ...

Sagt bitte mal Bescheid.

Wo wollen wir eigentlich hin? Fabbrica Italiana in Hattingen?

Ich würde reservieren.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Mai 2011)

fabbrica italiana fänd ich super.

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (3. Mai 2011)

Nina ist nicht dabei, sie ist bei nem Bike-Event in der Schweiz.


----------



## dissident (3. Mai 2011)

wir waren das letzte mal in der fabrica i., die haben stress gemacht, weil nicht alle das angebot wollten, sondern ich a la carte essen wollte. ging angeblich abrechnungstechnisch nicht. sonst hätten wir an verschiedenen tischen sitzen müssen.
ich gehe da nur hin, wenn alle a la carte essen werden. alternativ la posta.


.stfn


----------



## Wichti (3. Mai 2011)

Dann halt La Posta, wenn die in der Fabbrica rumzicken. Find ich gut 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (3. Mai 2011)

morgen abend bin ich dabei.
wg. Stammtisch muss ich noch checken.


----------



## Fire578 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ja stimmt schon, Fabrica hat sich beim letzten mal etwas angestellt. Was ich aber auch irgendwie verstehen konnte. Na ja, von mir aus auch La Posta. War ja auch gut.

Also dann bis Freitag Jungens. Ich freu mich.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Kabahl (3. Mai 2011)

Das La Posta kenn ich noch nicht, bin aber immer gerne für was neues zu haben. Und in der Fabrica waren wir je letztens erst. 
Morgen abend bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## dissident (4. Mai 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> *Wegen Stammtisch:*
> 
> Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass wir uns am Freitag zum Stammtisch treffen. So weit ich das noch überblicke sind dabei:
> Christof
> ...




@ alle - bitte um bescheide - um welche uhrzeit passt es euch denn??? 19.30h?


----------



## Fire578 (4. Mai 2011)

Hi Stefan,
ich denke 19:30 Uhr ist für die meisten Ok. Für mich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (4. Mai 2011)

Treffpunkt Tour heute 18.30 Schwimmbrücke - wer mitkommen will. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (4. Mai 2011)

@Stammtisch: 19:30 passt


----------



## czlxst (4. Mai 2011)

Bin gleich dabei, habe auch schon eine Idee was wir heute fahren könnten.
Ich sage nur steil, trocken, bergerhof.

Daniel


----------



## zeKai (4. Mai 2011)

und wie ich nicht kann.. eine Frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (4. Mai 2011)

@ Kai: das ist nur was für Kette-links-Fahrer ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Mai 2011)

19:30 passt super.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe fuer Freitag einen Tisch im La Posta um 19.30 Uhr fuer 6 Leute reserviert.

Gruesse, Jens


----------



## dissident (5. Mai 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich habe fuer Freitag einen Tisch im La Posta um 19.30 Uhr fuer 6 Leute reserviert.
> 
> Gruesse, Jens


----------



## zeKai (5. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mich für das treffen leider abmelden.


----------



## dissident (5. Mai 2011)

@ all - habe noch ein pulver abzugeben, komme ich nicht mit zurecht, aptonia (von decathlon) hydra endurance, geschmack orange

wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (5. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei.

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## Janus1972 (6. Mai 2011)

marc marcel und ich starten morgen kurz vor halb 10 an der schwimmbrücke. wer mit will...


----------



## Kabahl (6. Mai 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> marc marcel und ich starten morgen kurz vor halb 10 an der schwimmbrücke. wer mit will...



Ich denke du meinst Sonntag, denn heute ist erst Freitag.


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Mai 2011)

jepp da haste wohl recht. ich werde alt. ALSO ICH MEINTE SONNTAG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeKai (6. Mai 2011)

Sonntag bin ich dabei. 

Hab heute mal meine dämpferbuchsen gewechselt gegen die von wingover allerdings war nur eine hinüber und nicht beide, ging relativ problemlos auch wenn man die obere Achse mit etwas Gewalt (Gummihammer) zu ihrem Glück zwingen musste! :>

Nun ist mein Hinterbau wieder spielfrei!


----------



## dissident (7. Mai 2011)

@ jens - alles gute zum geburtstag!  lass dich feiern


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Mai 2011)

@jens, auch von mir alles gute zu deinem birthday. feier schön...


gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (7. Mai 2011)

Jens, auch von mir alles Gute, auf dass wir die jungen Wilden noch ein wenig unter Kontrolle halten...


----------



## Fire578 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Jens,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Spaß beim Grillen heute. Feier schön.

Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,,,,,

@ Jens alles Gute zum Geburtstag und vieles mehhhhrrrr......


Bin Sonntag dabei, wie wäre es mit K-Weg?

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2011)

qdennis marc marcel und ich werden nicht zu lange fahren MUTTERTAG!!!! wir fahren isenburg wasserturm nierenhof raffenberg nierenhof richtung wasserturm dann aber trail rechts zurück richtung ruhr.


----------



## T-man__ (7. Mai 2011)

Marco, du hast Muttertag? Wann isset denn soweit??? ;-)))


bin heute abend poltern, fahre morgen also maximal nachmittags los...


----------



## Kabahl (7. Mai 2011)

@jens von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Mai 2011)

guten morgen,
@dennis, wann soll es denn losgehen und wie lange soll die runde werden?

gruß mike


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Mike und guten morgen an alle...

9:30h Schwimmbrücke ist ok. Dann können wir ja noch
mal reden welche Runde man fährt, oder man nimmt einfach noch nen kleinen
Abstecher mit. Denke so an ca. 40km.

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Mai 2011)

treffe mich mit marc u marcel weiter oben um 0930. radweg an der ruhr wird zu voll sein. bin um kurz vor halb an der sb


----------



## zeKai (8. Mai 2011)

ich pack das heut ned... zu spät aufgestanden.


----------



## Kabahl (8. Mai 2011)

So wieder pünktlich zum Muttertags Kaffee und Kuchen daheim. Sehr schöne Tour heute, mit netten Trails und bei bestem Wetter. Bei mir Waren es 45km und 750hm.

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre so um 1700 noch mal los, Richtung BH. Falls noch wer Lust hat...


----------



## zeKai (8. Mai 2011)

ich war heute schon. 
Wollte ja versuchen die anderen einzuholen  vergebens. 

65km in 4stunden 1100hm


----------



## Janus1972 (8. Mai 2011)

jepp war richtig geil. wetter top strecke top alles top. bei mir waren 35km mit 680hömmes


----------



## Wichti (10. Mai 2011)

@Stefan: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!



Viele Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Mai 2011)

@ Stefan. Auch von mir GlÃ¼ckwunsch îî


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. Mai 2011)

@Stefan: Happy Birthday!!!!

@All: Wie sieht es mit morgen Abend aus Biken?

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. Mai 2011)

So an alle die im Oktober in die Alpen wollen!!!

In dem Zeitraum vom 01.10.11 -08.10.11 ist alles belegt. 
Ausweichtermin gibt es eine Woche SpÃ¤ter vom 08-15.10.11

Oder was ich persÃ¶nlich aber zu kurz finde ist was vom 01-05.10.11

Preise pro Woche und Nase ist 333â¬ aber auf der HP habe ich ein Gutschein fÃ¼r geworbene GÃ¤ste entdeckt der immerhin 40â¬ pro Nase bringt, also 293â¬, ob der sofort einzulÃ¶sen ist kann ich nicht sagen.

PS: Hier der Originaltext von der HP:
FÃ¼r jede Weiterempfehlung (Mindestaufenthalt 7 Tage) in der Hauptsaison bedanken wir uns mit einem Gutschein im Wert von Euro 40,00 bei Ihnen und mit einem weiteren Gutschein im Wert von Euro 40,00 bei unseren neuen GÃ¤sten!
 (Aufenthalt in den Sonderwochen Euro 20,00 + Euro 20,00, Nebensaison Euro 25,00 + Euro 25,00)

HP: http://www.obermoosburg.it/index.php

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (10. Mai 2011)

@all: Morgen 18.30 Schwimmbrücke?

@Dennis: Ich fände eigentlich 1. bis 5. Oktober ziemlich ideal. Wir könnten schon am Abend des 30. September (Freitag) losfahren und wieder einen Übernachtungsstopp z.B. in Bayern einlegen und dann schon am Samstag rauf auf den Berg. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (11. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen auf der fahrt von berlin nach hamburg. Ihr müsst ohne mich auskommen...


----------



## czlxst (11. Mai 2011)

Bin heute dabei. Ort und Zeit passen. Bis gleich.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. Mai 2011)

Servus,

also 18:30h an der Schwimmbrücke.

Bis jetzt Daniel, Jens und meiner einer....

WER NOCH???????!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Mai 2011)

was mit sonntag? wer fährt? ist ja kaum einer da. euch heute viel spass


----------



## dissident (11. Mai 2011)

vielen dank für die glückwünsche - hier und anderswo!

werde am we auch wieder einsteigen, bis dann


----------



## Janus1972 (11. Mai 2011)

@stefan, wir werden so ziemlich alleine sein. wo willste hin?


----------



## Kabahl (11. Mai 2011)

bin raus fürs we


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche zeitig aufzustehen  dann sollte es diesmal klappen! Wo und vor allem wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2011)

denke 0930/1000 richtung blankenstein? gerne nochmals k-weg


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Mai 2011)

gebt mal nen input ob jemand fährt.


----------



## dissident (14. Mai 2011)

werde ich nur spontan entscheiden können, habe seit 2 tagen kopfschmerzen, sch**** wetter
wenn, ist blankenstein ok für mich, werde demnächst auch mal wieder ne runde zum sender langenberg drehen wollen


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Mai 2011)

spontan nützt mir nix muss das schon bis heute abend wissen.


----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2011)

komme heute abend sehr spät nach hause, wenn ich es morgen schaffe, poste ich vorher hier im Forum. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich aber später los und quäle den Sohnemann ein bisschen ;-)


----------



## Wichti (15. Mai 2011)

Ich werde vielleicht heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen. Bin noch in Hannover. 

Grüsse, Jens


----------



## T-man__ (15. Mai 2011)

Jens, wann fährst du?


----------



## Wichti (15. Mai 2011)

@Michael: So gegen 15 Uhr. Etwa 2 Stunden. Jens


----------



## T-man__ (15. Mai 2011)

wäre ne Massnahme, ich schaue mal, ob Sohnemann mitkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (15. Mai 2011)

neuer Stand: 1600 Schwimmbrücke


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Mai 2011)

bin dabei, wenn es keine raserrunde wird?

16uhr schwimmbrücke ist super


gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (15. Mai 2011)

wird harmlos, bring meinen sohn mit..

treffe mich vorher mit Kai bei uns am R27 am Hohlweg, wenn du Lust hast da rum zu kommen


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Mai 2011)

da werde ich nicht hinkommen, treffen uns dann an der brücke in dahlhausen.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (15. Mai 2011)

ok, bis dann


----------



## Kabahl (16. Mai 2011)

Moin zusamme,
wollte mal wissen ob es schon neues von der Trikot-Front gibt?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,
ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Ich war heute den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten. Wenn alles so weiter läuft, dann sitz ich in guten 2 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad. 

@Jens+Daniel: Leider hab ich heute erfahren, das ich in der Woche vom 03.10. - 07.10 keinen Urlaub machen. Da hat mein Kollege schon Urlaub und deshalb muss ich da sein. Wie sieht es denn bei euch nun aus? Ich würde dann nämlich buchen wenn ich von allen die Termine hab wann und wie lange ihr könnt.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade nochmal die Posts zu den Trikots durchgesehen und bin bei folgendem Status:

Christof: Langarmtrikot, Kurzarmtrikot, Hose
Daniel: Langarmtrikot, Kurzarmtrikot, Hose
Jens: Langarmtrikot, Kurzarmtrikot, Hose
Dennis: Kurzarmtrikot, Hose
Mike: Langarmtrikot, Kurzarmtrikot
Kai: Langarmtrikot

Marcel, Stefan und Michael fehlen.

Bitte alle melden, ob das passt, ob etwas fehlt und welche Größen ihr haben wollt. Die Teile fallen ziemlich klein aus! für mich ist XL gerade o.k

Wegen der Hosen: Ich frage mal nach einem Muster, sobald wir alle Trikots zusammen haben.

@Christof: Ich muss nochmal checken. Bei mir sieht es aber nicht so gut aus mit Urlaub nach der ersten Oktoberwoche wegen Terminen und wegen den Herbstferien. Ich melde mich am Donnerstag (bin morgen nicht da).

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Jens,

Trikot stimmt so!

Vinschgau ginge auch noch spät im Oktober. Wäre echt schade wenn wir da keine Termin finden.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## dissident (18. Mai 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal die Posts zu den Trikots durchgesehen und bin bei folgendem Status
> 
> 
> Marcel, Stefan und Michael fehlen.



danke dass du dich darum kümmerst. was kosten den überhaupt ein trikot?

.stfn


----------



## zeKai (18. Mai 2011)

@stefan


> bei einer Ordermenge unter 10 Stück, Kurzarm 50 Euro, Langarm-Shirts 60 Euro, MTB-Hosen um die 80 Euro.


Bin noch am überlegen doch kurz + lang zu nehmen.


----------



## Janus1972 (18. Mai 2011)

moinsen was mit sonntag? was geplant? wollte ne schöne runde drehen.evtl noch mal k-weg in kombi mit L weg


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Mai 2011)

hallöchen,
nehmen wir ein anderes design und andere farben?
ich wäre für blau/ grün/ orange/ grau/ violett/ brombeer, oder sowas.

bekommen ja sicher noch einen rabatt rausgeschlagen, bei der menge die wir ordern.

sonntag will ich unbedingt fahren, wo und wann ist treffpunkt?
gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Mai 2011)

Wuerde gegen 0930 starten wollen. Dann k-weg auf l-weg zum baldeneysee oder k-weg komolettwie letztes mal.


----------



## Wichti (19. Mai 2011)

Fährt zufällig jemand heute? Ich werde eine 2-Stunden-Runde drehen ab 18.30 Uhr.

Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Strecke können wir ja noch festlegen. Soll ja nicht ganz so prickelndes Wetter geben.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (19. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte um die gleiche Zeit mit einem Bekannten eine Runde drehen.
Wir treffen uns an der Schwimmbrücke und fahren ca. 2h.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Daniel: Super, bin dabei! Mache mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Bochum. Bin um 18.30 Uhr an der Brücke.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## T-man__ (19. Mai 2011)

mist zu spät gesehen, wäre heute gerne mitgefahren

Trikots: Lang- und Kurzarm, evtl. Hose. Farblich keine Experimente bitte, Orange und Rot provoziert Ärger im Wald ;-)


----------



## dissident (19. Mai 2011)

sonntag bin ich in bielefeld, werde wahrscheinlich samstag ne kleine runde drehen

@jens - bis wann musst du das mit den trikots wissen?


@ all - kratives mit bremsen: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/clemeth/2257498034/
http://urbanvelo.org/gws-fixed-gear-disc-brake/
http://www.stuttgartfixedgear.de/?p=1695


----------



## Wichti (20. Mai 2011)

@Stefan: So schnell wie möglich. Dann kann ich den Leuten von esjod die Stückzahlen durchgeben. Diese hat wiederum Einfluss auf die Preise.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (20. Mai 2011)

@Jens Größe und Menge angekommen?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fire578 (20. Mai 2011)

@Jens Ich muss nochmal gucken wegen den Größen. Brauchst du die jetzt schon? 
Wäre mal gut zu wissen wie die Hose ausfällt.


----------



## corratec1234 (20. Mai 2011)

bitte größe xxl für mich.

bleibt es dann bei dem schwarzen/ weißen design? dann würde ich nämlich nur ein langarmtrikot ordern.

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (20. Mai 2011)

was mit sonntag? wer fährt was? ich wollte nochmals richtung k-weg


----------



## T-man__ (20. Mai 2011)

Faehrt heute noch jemand? ich fahre in 20 min. los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (20. Mai 2011)

@Michael: Zu spät, aber wir waren ja gestern unterwegs.

Hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag eine größere Runde (grob Richtung Berger Hof und weiter in die 11) zu fahren (ca. 4 Stunden)? Daniel ist auch dabei.
K-Weg sind wir jetzt 2x hintereinander gefahren. Mal was anderes wäre ja ganz cool.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (20. Mai 2011)

Dann dreh ich Sonntag alleine.


----------



## T-man__ (20. Mai 2011)

Geht morgen was? Ich fahre ab vormittag.
Sonntag ok, aber nicht im Renntempo, dann auch gerne länger.


----------



## zeKai (20. Mai 2011)

Wann willst den morgen fahren Michael? (hab mich heute erst verfahren und bin dementsprechend erschöpft! Meine Wheelies wurdem immer länger und besser! :> Dann endlich irgendwann den Raffenberg entdeckt und ich hab wieder heim gefunden)

Zu Sonntag, ob lange oder kurze runde mach ich vom Wetter und der Tagesform abhängig. Einigt euch aber nach möglichkeit auf einen weg den man auch zur not gemeinsam fahren kann. Mir ist es hupe von wo wir starten und erst recht wohin wir fahren, ich habe keinen zeit druck.


----------



## Wichti (20. Mai 2011)

Sonntag klar nicht im Renntempo. Wir wollen nicht trainieren, sondern eine TOUR fahren.

Morgen geht bei mir nicht. Family!!

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (20. Mai 2011)

am sonntag eine längere runde mit ganz neuen trails würde ich auch mit drehen. nur bitte nicht im renntempo, wie michael schon sagte.

sagt mir einen treffpunkt und eine uhrzeit, damit ich den wecker stellen kann.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (21. Mai 2011)

wo wollt ihr denn nu hin und wann .wenn ihr so lange fahren wollt dann aber 0930 start. mache das wetterabhängig


----------



## Wichti (21. Mai 2011)

9.30 Start ist für mich o.k. Daniel wollte eine Runde raussuchen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Mai 2011)

Na prima. Das wird toll wenn der ne runde raussucht. Und wird bestimmt super langsam


----------



## T-man__ (21. Mai 2011)

Kai, ich gehe jetzt mit dem hund ne stunde und mache mich dann fertig, dh so gegen 1100 fahre ich los, wenn du lust hast, sage kurz bescheid.


----------



## zeKai (21. Mai 2011)

bin eben aufgestanden...  Lass mich eben frühstücken.


----------



## T-man__ (21. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich will ja nicht, dass du entkraeftet zusammenbrichst.... wann kannst du denn da sein?


----------



## zeKai (21. Mai 2011)

zieh mich gleich schuhe an, von jetz in 30mins sollte machbar sein. Muss noch rucksack packen


----------



## T-man__ (21. Mai 2011)

ok, treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## czlxst (21. Mai 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> Na prima. Das wird toll wenn der ne runde raussucht. Und wird bestimmt super langsam



Wenn es nicht gewünscht ist, das ich mich darum kümmere, einfach nur bescheid sagen. Ich kann auch ganz gut alleine fahren und brauche mich dann nicht beleidigen bzw. irgend etwas vorwerfen lassen. Habe so etwas nicht nötig, ich fahre nur zum Spaß und habe auf so etwas keine Lust.

Werde es mir noch überlegen ob ich morgen dabei bin.


----------



## Janus1972 (21. Mai 2011)

du kannst beruhigt mitfahren daniel. wenn ich beleidige klingt das anders. einfach eine freie demokratische meinungsäußerung. weisst du was das ist? ich fahre morgen solo. ich starte 0930 an der schwimmbrücke. wer mit will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (21. Mai 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> Na prima. Das wird toll wenn der ne runde raussucht. Und wird bestimmt super langsam





Janus1972 schrieb:


> du kannst beruhigt mitfahren daniel. wenn ich beleidige klingt das anders. einfach eine freie demokratische meinungsäußerung. weisst du was das ist? ich fahre morgen solo. ich starte 0930 an der schwimmbrücke. wer mit will...




 
Meine Kinder (2, 4 und 6 Jahre!) würde ich erst mal zu einer Auszeit in ihr Zimmer schicken. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, mal neue Trails zu sehen!!!!


----------



## Fire578 (21. Mai 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Meine Kinder (2, 4 und 6 Jahre!) würde ich erst mal zu einer Auszeit in ihr Zimmer schicken.
> 
> Ich freue mich jedenfalls, mal neue Trails zu sehen!!!!





wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen. Ich werde gleich mal versuchen eine Renterrunde mit den Inlineskates zu drehen.


----------



## Wichti (21. Mai 2011)

Also: Morgen 9.30 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (22. Mai 2011)

So heute ne Runde auf Inlinern gedreht. Fazit: Hat geklappt. Aber langsam angehen lassen. Nächste Woche sind es 6 Wochen und dann versuch ich mal wieder zu biken.

Ich kann es schon kaum erwarten...


----------



## corratec1234 (22. Mai 2011)

9:30 schwimmbrücke, bin dabei.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. Mai 2011)

@Christoph das ist doch schonmal gut zu hören das du fast wieder fahrbereit bist. Lass es auf jedenfall ruhig angehen. Der Sommer kommt ja noch und dann sollte das mit dem radeln auch wieder laufen. 

@all bis gleich an der Schwimmbrücke.


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Mai 2011)

Klasse christof. Schoen dass das wieder klappt. Bis 0930


----------



## T-man__ (22. Mai 2011)

bei uns tröpfelt es schon...

bis gleich, ich bringe die Super Nanni mit ;-)


----------



## Wichti (22. Mai 2011)

Sieht ungemütlich aus draußen ...

@Christof: Cool, dann gehts ja bald wieder los mit dem Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (22. Mai 2011)

na prima. die haben hagel angesagt. bis gleich


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Mai 2011)

junge junge seid ihr trocken reingekommen? ich war grade frisch geduscht da fing das an. bei mir sind 43km mit 870hm zusammengekommen. die streckenführung bis bh war bisher die beste.


----------



## Wichti (22. Mai 2011)

@Marco: Wir waren kurz vor Langenberg als ich einen Platten hatte. Sah ziemlich düster um uns rum aus, es hat aber nicht geregnet. Als wir dann unten in Velbert waren und auch auf dem Weg zurück nach Bochum waren die Straßen ziemlich nass. Krass, dass wir nichts abbekommen haben.

Die Runde fand ich auch sehr cool. Bei mir waren es knapp 54 KM. 

@Mike: Ich bin am Ende nicht den Treppen-Trail gefahren, sondern wieder runter zur Straße. Dachte, ich erwische dich noch. Du warst aber vermutlich schon weiter ...

Grüße an alle!!!

Jens


----------



## zeKai (22. Mai 2011)

du bist nicht nass geworden Jens. Michael, Daniel und mich hats am Wasserturm noch ordentlich nass gemacht  Ideallinie und Bach in einem! Dennoch war das Wetter besser als erwartet.

Hatten da aber nen paar echt gute Abfahrten dabei, das kann man sicher noch mit mehr trails kombinieren. Kam da heute auf ~70km. (kp wie viel HM waren aber denke nicht zu viel, dafür aber ein paar knackige Anstiege!)

Das mit der Allergie vom Mike war mies, war heute nicht sein Tag. Passiert!


----------



## dissident (22. Mai 2011)

sollte das mal konstruktiv geklärt werden oder fahren wir lieber in 2 oder 3 gruppen? das macht doch so echt keinen spass! vielleicht brauchen wir ja dann auch verschiedene trikots.

@jens - ich sage dir anfang der woche bescheid wegen der bestellung


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Mai 2011)

@stefan nicht mitreden du warst nicht dabei. wir sind artig zusammengefahren. also psssssssssssssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt böse Menschen,wenn ihr euch mal oberhalb von Kupferdreh im Wald rumtreibt ,Augen auf .Ist zwar entfernt aber man weiß ja nie.



Gruss


----------



## corratec1234 (22. Mai 2011)

so jungs, kann wieder laufen dank franzbrantwein.

@michael, hab deinen anruf nicht gehört.mir war der anstieg zum wasserturm zu krass.ich habe mich noch so gerade eben heim geschleppt.

die runde war allerdings wirklich sehr sehr lecker. ich hoffe das ich beim nächstenmal besser drauf bin um euch nicht so zu bremsen.

@wurzelhoppser, krasse geschichte. da legt es doch jemand darauf an, einen anderen zu verletzen. das ist vorsätzlich. sowas solltest du der polizei melden und strafanzeige stellen. auch wenn es gegen unbekannt ist.


gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (22. Mai 2011)

@jörg, danke für die info. so einen muss ich mal erwischen, der braucht dann nicht die polizei sondern nen notarzt. echt krass.


----------



## Fire578 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Jörg, 
danke für den Hinweis. Ich hoffe du hast das Teil nur gesehen und nicht erwischt?!

Hier gibt es auch Menschen die unsere Fraktion nicht leiden können. Äußert sich bis jetzt aber nur darin, das Äste in den Weg gelegt werden. So was krasses hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen. 

@all
Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie es mir in den Fingern juckt. Ich will endlich wieder fahren. Brauch aber erst noch nen neuen Helm. 

@Jens: Hab gerade mal nach der Größe in den Trikots geschaut. Ich hab in beiden XL, wobei das vom 24 Rennen etwas anders ausfällt. Aber ich denke L ist zu klein.
Bei der Hose weiß ich nicht. Ich hab so ne 32er Weite.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Mai 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> danke für den Hinweis. Ich hoffe du hast das Teil nur gesehen und nicht erwischt?!
> 
> Hier gibt es auch Menschen die unsere Fraktion nicht leiden können. Äußert sich bis jetzt aber nur darin, das Äste in den Weg gelegt werden. So was krasses hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen.
> ...



Doch bei 5 Bikern 8 Platte Reifen


----------



## Fire578 (22. Mai 2011)

Na Super. Ich hoffe ihr hattet genug Schläuche mit. So was ist ja gefährlich. Leider kann man gegen solche Typen nix machen. Die erwischt man ja nicht und Anzeigen bringt ja nix.


----------



## corratec1234 (22. Mai 2011)

anzeige bringt nicht direkt etwas, aber zumindest ist es aktenkundig geworden. somit hat die polizei es schonmal offiziel aufgenommen und wer weiß, evtl. bemerkt ein wanderer den arsch dabei?

das mit den schläuchen ist echt übel, aber wenn sich da mal jemande reinlegt, nicht auszudenken was da alles bei passiert?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (23. Mai 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> @stefan nicht mitreden du warst nicht dabei. wir sind artig zusammengefahren. also psssssssssssssst



@ marco- Das ist ja schön, dass wir wieder ein Familie sind.  Wie seid ihr denn verblieben? 
Ich will ja nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen, wenn das alles geklärt ist, aber bitte verbiete mir keine Beiträge mehr. Es ist einfach so, dass der Ton die Musik macht. Wenn ich mich konstruktiv um die Gruppendynamik bemühe, ist das nämlich positiv.


----------



## Wichti (23. Mai 2011)

@Wurzelhoppser: Das Nagelbrett ist echt kriminell und kann auch zu ganz anderen Schäden führen als "nur" zu platten Reifen. Stell dir vor, du tritts da rein ... 

Bitte zeigt das doch an. Das ist denke ich die einzige Chance, sich zu wehren.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (23. Mai 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Bitte zeigt das doch an. Das ist denke ich die einzige Chance, sich zu wehren.




@ wurzelhopser - kann ich nur unterstützen, da muss flagge gezeigt werden. auch wenn es den täter nicht zur einsicht zwingt ist es gut, öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (23. Mai 2011)

@Wurzelhopser:
Eine Möglichkeit wäre es auch, sich damit mal an die Zeitung zu wenden. Lokalpresse und oder Bikebravos. Das ganze in Verbindung mit einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt, was dann auch in der Presse erwähnt werden sollte. 

Evtl. bringt das ja was. Das ist ja nicht nur gefährlich für Biker. Wenn da ein Wanderer rein tritt ist das ja auch nicht so angenehm. 

Überlegt euch das mal. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Mai 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @Wurzelhopser:
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es auch, sich damit mal an die Zeitung zu wenden. Lokalpresse und oder Bikebravos. Das ganze in Verbindung mit einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt, was dann auch in der Presse erwähnt werden sollte.
> 
> Evtl. bringt das ja was. Das ist ja nicht nur gefährlich für Biker. Wenn da ein Wanderer rein tritt ist das ja auch nicht so angenehm.
> ...


Alle schon gemacht


----------



## Fire578 (23. Mai 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Alle schon gemacht



Super! 
Wäre cool wenn du mal berichten würdest was dabei rum gekommen ist.


----------



## dissident (23. Mai 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Alle schon gemacht



@ wurzelhoppser - danke 

gut dass zumindest wir uns so verhalten, dass das bild der mountainbiker in der öffentlichkeit ein positives ist!


----------



## Wichti (23. Mai 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Alle schon gemacht



Finde ich gut. 

Grüsse und good ride

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (26. Mai 2011)

hey, zu den trikots: lang und kurzarm trikot nehme ich, Größe wohl eher xxl, oder meint ihr xl reicht?

hose größe 34

für WE bin ich raus...


----------



## Wichti (27. Mai 2011)

@Michael: Ich habe XL. Das ist schon ziemlich eng geschnitten. 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (27. Mai 2011)

@Michael nimm ruhig XXL die fallen recht klein aus, brauchst keine angst haben das die in XXL wie nen Freeridetrikot flattern.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## dissident (28. Mai 2011)

@michael - xl passt mir auch

fürs we bin ich raus - viel spass in do!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (28. Mai 2011)

Bin auch raus fürs WE. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Mai 2011)

moin moin. @christof auf hier noch mal alles gute zum burzeltag

was mit sonntag? fährt wer? bzw was mit donnerstag?


----------



## Wichti (1. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich hätte ich schon Lust auf eine (kürzere) Ausfahrt am Donnerstag und eine längere am Sonntag.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (1. Juni 2011)

@duisburg 2011 - nun sind endlich ein paar Infos zum Rennen verfügbar. www.24h-duisburg.de
Neben der Strecke kann auch wieder der Platz im Fahrerlager gewählt werden. Schaut mal bitte unter Downloads in das PDF, sollten keine Gegenargumente kommen, trage ich uns für Sektor S ein. Des Weiteren muss früher oder später geklärt werden, wer wann Frühstück haben möchte. Mike und ich haben ja letztes Jahr schon von Freitag auf Samstag dort geschlafen. Ich kann jetzt allerdings noch keine definitive Zusage machen, dass ich das dieses Jahr auch schaffe. (Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, bin ich aber dabei.) Ist sehr empfehlenswert, sowohl in organisatorischer Hinsicht als auch in sozialer - ist einfach nett. Wir haben ja 2010 auch recht früh aufgebaut und gesehen, dass es schon sehr voll war.

Also - ist Sektor S ok? Wer will Frühstück?

.stfn


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (1. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen, bin wieder im Lande und gut erholt.

Würde morgen auch ne kleine Runde und Sonntag fahren.
Wann und wo treffen wir uns denn dann?

@Stefan:
Würde Frühstück am Sonntag morgen nehmen, kann nicht sagen ob ich am Freitag zum aufbauen da bin. Sektor S klingt gut.
Danke Dir schon mal für alles.

Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich bin am Sonntag mal ne kleine Runde um den Kemnader See gefahren. Das hat schonmal problemlos funktioniert. Kondition ist nur weg. Ich fange nächste Woche mal locker an zu trainieren und hoffe, das ich ca. 2 Wochen wieder mit euch fahren kann, wenn es keine zu großen Runden werden. Mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt. 

@Stefan:
S ist ja da wo wir letztes Jahr waren. Fände ich super wenn das klappt. Ich hab an dem Wochenende Urlaub. Würde also Samstag und Sonntag Frühstück nehmen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (1. Juni 2011)

@stefan. wenn S dort ist wo wir auch letztes jahr waren wäre ich auch dafür. würde auch das frühstück nehmen. denke ich könnte auch freitag mit aufbauen


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Juni 2011)

@stefan, 
bin freitag wieder beim aufbau dabei und werde auch ab freitag da übernachten. 
frühstück dann bitte für samstag und sonntag.
sektor S ist super, da waren wir letztes jahr ja auch schon.

wer dreht denn donnerstag nachmittag ne runde? ich muss bis 15h arbeiten und könnte so gegen 17h losfahren. wollte nix wildes fahren.

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Juni 2011)

jens u ich treffen uns morgen um 0930 an der schwimmbrücke, 2 stunden runde weil wegen feiertag.


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2011)

uh... da ich morgen erst zur tanke müsste (platten vorne) wäre ich eher am Abend bei einer runde dabei. 

@mike von wo wolltest fahren?


----------



## T-man__ (1. Juni 2011)

Schoene bikelose Gruesse aus dem Hunsrueck. Bin naechste Woche wieder dabei


----------



## Fire578 (1. Juni 2011)

Was machst du in meiner heimat?


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Juni 2011)

guten morgen,
man ist das früh!

@kai, keine ahnung?können uns wie immer an der brücke in dahlhausen treffen.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (2. Juni 2011)

dissident schrieb:


> @duisburg 2011 - nun sind endlich ein paar Infos zum Rennen verfügbar. www.24h-duisburg.de
> Neben der Strecke kann auch wieder der Platz im Fahrerlager gewählt werden. Schaut mal bitte unter Downloads in das PDF, sollten keine Gegenargumente kommen, trage ich uns für Sektor S ein. Des Weiteren muss früher oder später geklärt werden, wer wann Frühstück haben möchte. Mike und ich haben ja letztes Jahr schon von Freitag auf Samstag dort geschlafen. Ich kann jetzt allerdings noch keine definitive Zusage machen, dass ich das dieses Jahr auch schaffe. (Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, bin ich aber dabei.) Ist sehr empfehlenswert, sowohl in organisatorischer Hinsicht als auch in sozialer - ist einfach nett. Wir haben ja 2010 auch recht früh aufgebaut und gesehen, dass es schon sehr voll war.
> 
> Also - ist Sektor S ok? Wer will Frühstück?
> ...



@ Stefan: Vielen Dank für die Info. Sektor S war doch super. Ich nehme mal Frühstück.

Ich habe gerade noch zwei weitere Teilnehmer für unser Ruhrpott Mountainbiker  Team angemeldet: Meine Kids - für das U7- und U9-Kids-Rennnen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (2. Juni 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch zwei weitere Teilnehmer für unser Ruhrpott Mountainbiker  Team angemeldet: Meine Kids - für das U7- und U9-Kids-Rennnen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens



 Super cool Jens!


----------



## dissident (2. Juni 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Meine Kids - für das U7- und U9-Kids-Rennnen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens



Sehr geil, dann haben die ja auch schon ihren eigenen Fanclub dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (2. Juni 2011)

@stefan: nina würde auch das frühstück nehmen.

@all: bin raus fürs wochenende. und fürs nächste auch, werde da mal nach willingen zum bike festival fahren.

gruß marcel


----------



## Fire578 (2. Juni 2011)

So Jungs ich hab gerade nochmal ne Runde um den Kemnadersee gedreht. Bin ich platt jetzt. Mein Puls ist viel zu hoch und will nicht runter. Ich glaub das dauert noch, bis das wieder geht. 
Aber Hauptsache wieder fahren.

Gruß
Christof

P.S: Da waren so viele Typen mit Bierflaschen am See, das geht mal gar nicht


----------



## zeKai (2. Juni 2011)

jo diese alkis, eben beim reifenaufpumpen auch schon an die ersten besoffenen geraten. Hoffe der is nun dicht. (der reifen)

@mike jo treffen uns einfach schwimmbrücke, können dann ja schauen wo wir lang fahren. Welche uhrzeit passt dir da am besten? 17.00 oder später?


----------



## Fire578 (2. Juni 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> jo diese alkis, eben beim reifenaufpumpen auch schon an die ersten besoffenen geraten. Hoffe der is nun dicht. (der reifen)


Ist er bestimmt! Der alki


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Juni 2011)

@kai, melde mich geich. weiß noch nicht wann ich hier wegkomme?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (2. Juni 2011)

bin heute endlich auch mal wieder aufs rad gekommen, was ist das schön. hin und wieder wird auch mal ein bier angeboten...

unterwegs habe ich noch ein paar nette leute getroffen, grunzi mit seiner schlammpe und die drei mitstreiter, viele grüße

eine kleine anfängerrunde werde ich am we auch fahren können, ein minimum an kondition vor duisburg wäre ja ganz gut

@24h - sektor s ist angefordert, wir können uns auch gerne noch mal treffen und ein wenig organisatorisches besprechen, vielleicht einfach mal ne stunde im biergarten?


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Juni 2011)

heute mit jens eigentlich eine 2 stunden runde drehen wollen. jens hochmotiviert mit frisch von rockers gewartetem rad. und was ist? ghost shifting bis der arzt kommt. jens konnte nicht unter last fahren. für mich sieht es so aus als ob die kette neu ist, das ritzel aber nicht. sehr clever. sind dann 20 km gefahren haben aber den heiligen gral am eisenbahnmuseum getestet und ich muss sagen. lecko mio ist das ding geil zu fahren.


----------



## Wichti (2. Juni 2011)

Immerhin ging es bergab ... Der Trail ist echt nichts für Weicheier. 2 knifflige Stellen mit Schotter/Schiefer und einer Mörderkurve.

Werde morgen mal die Typen vom Rockers fragen, was das soll. Aber im Ernst: Ich habe so oft erlebt, dass Arbeiten am Antrieb erst mal schief gegangen sind (Kette zu lang, Schaltung falsch eingestellt etc.). Ich kapiere nicht, dass die Jungs das Rad nicht mal unter Belastung testen, wenn Komponenten getauscht werden 

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Juni 2011)

machen die wenigsten schrauber. rad hängt im montageständer, kurbel drehen durchschalten lüft fertig. unter last testen die nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Juni 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> heute mit jens eigentlich eine 2 stunden runde drehen wollen. jens hochmotiviert mit frisch von rockers gewartetem rad. und was ist? ghost shifting bis der arzt kommt. jens konnte nicht unter last fahren. für mich sieht es so aus als ob die kette neu ist, das ritzel aber nicht. sehr clever. sind dann 20 km gefahren haben aber den heiligen gral am eisenbahnmuseum getestet und ich muss sagen. lecko mio ist das ding geil zu fahren.



Der Heilige Gral kann was ,sehr schickes Ding vorallem wenn man am Schluß direkt auf der Straße ausrollt.
Gruss


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn Mans weiß geht das prima. Woher kennst du den?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> Wenn Mans weiß geht das prima. Woher kennst du den?


Ich glaub nach all den Jahren ,gibts nichts mehr hier im Umkreis was ich noch nicht unter die Stollen genommen habe.
Gruss


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juni 2011)

Alles klar.  Aber du musst zugeben der kann was. Klar die Ausfahrt auf die Strasse ist doof. Ansonsten sehr geil. Wie kommt du da hin? Ne vernueftige Auffahrt haben wir noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2011)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> Alles klar.  Aber du musst zugeben der kann was. Klar die Ausfahrt auf die Strasse ist doof. Ansonsten sehr geil. Wie kommt du da hin? Ne vernueftige Auffahrt haben wir noch nicht gefunden.



Wenn du am EBM den Berg hoch fährst ,und dann oben angekommen bist gehts ja gerade aus nach Steele-Horst ,dann mußt du rechts fahren ca 300meter und dann wieder rechts dort ist ein Bauernhof wo du seitlich dranvorbeifahren kannst und dann seht ihr schon wie es weiter geht.
Gruss


----------



## zeKai (3. Juni 2011)

Fährt heute wer? Nachmittags oder abends? Wollte um ca. 14.00 Richtung wholz meine kleine runde drehen (blankenstein, kemnade, uni)

Den trail da am Eisenbahnmuseum muss ich wohl auch mal suchen  (heißt ich fahre ne verfahrer tour!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juni 2011)

wenn du bock hast kann ich dir zumindest den heiligen trail zeigen. wenn dann aber gleich irgendwann


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Juni 2011)

@wurzel. der weg ist bekannt, problem ist nur leider, dass die bauern das wohl nicht mögen. die haben mich mal angemacht weil ich da durch bin. bin damals langsam gefahren hab gegrüßt usw. ist mir auch noch nie passiert, dass sich bauern da so querstellen.


----------



## Wichti (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es morgen aus? Hätte Lust auf eine Runde, die wir nicht so oft fahren - z.B. Richtung Muttental oder was neues.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (4. Juni 2011)

Mir ist fast alles recht, sagt wann und wo! 

Heute werde ich auch wieder ne runde drehen


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (4. Juni 2011)

Servus, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich morgen fahren kann. Habe mir am Donnerstag beim Biken den Lenker gegen den rechten Oberschänkel geschlagen und kann seid dem schecht laufen und unter Anspannung erst recht.
Entscheide ich morgen früh spontan, ansonsten hoffe ich das ich Mittwoch Abend kann.

Dennis


----------



## czlxst (4. Juni 2011)

Ich würde morgen fahren, muttental klingt auch gut. Weitmar wäre als Treffpunkt gut. Ist 10:00 ok?


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Juni 2011)

bin raus fürs we. haben heute nen neuen hund bekommen. der ist nicht erzogen. da muss erst mal mit gearbeitet werden. nächstes we bin ich in holland


----------



## dissident (4. Juni 2011)

ich werde morgen nur ne kleine runde fahren können, komme also nicht mit in muttental. wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, gerne. ich wollte so zwischen 9 und 10 los und testen, wie lange die kondition hält - also nicht allzu lange 

@ duisburg24h- sollen wir uns diesen monat noch mal treffen um ein wenig zu planen?

p.s. kann jemand aus erfahrung was über isostar pulver sagen? - habe noch (aus geschmacksgründen) ein decathlon pulver in waldfrucht zu verschenken. bei interesse einfach melden. ach ja, außerdem noch ein 55 cm röhren-tv, voll funktionstüchtig.


----------



## Wichti (4. Juni 2011)

*Morgen 10 Uhr Weitmarer Holz geht klar. *

@Stefan: Ich habe immer das Powerbar-Pulver. Das gabs bei Rose zum Sonderpreis. 

@alle 24h-Fahrer: Ich finde auch, dass wir uns vorher unbedingt nochmal treffen müssen, um die Geschichte zu planen. Vor allem in Sachen Essen sollten wir uns diesmal besser koordinieren.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (4. Juni 2011)

kann mir mal bitte jemand per pm einen link oder suchbegriff zu den chinaböllern schicken? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (5. Juni 2011)

Moin, 

@stefan http://www.dealextreme.com/c/bike-lights-905 ( die mit CREE SSC) wenn du bestellen soltest könntest mir eine kabelverlängerung mitbestellen. 

@all sehen uns gleich am wholz. Bis dann.


----------



## Fire578 (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,
sollten uns auf jeden Fall nochmal besprechen wegen des 24h Rennens. Allein wegen Zelten und Essen. 

@Stefan: Was ist denn mit dem Pulver von DM? Hast du das mal probiert? Ansonsten, ich hab auch das Rose Angebot von Powerbar bestellt. 2,17KG für 23Euro. Das ist echt ok und PB ist auch gut.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (5. Juni 2011)

Klasse Tour ins Muttental heute. Ich hatte 55Km und gut 1.000 Hm. Mein Knie sieht ganz schön übel aus - schräger Wurzelteppich und Vorderrad weg bei einem Downhill. Aua!! 



@Kai: sag nochmal wegen Trikot bescheid. Ich habs vielleicht überlesen. Ich will morgen bestellen.

@Dennis: Sind heute den Felsen runter gefahren, den ihr am Donnerstag entdeckt habt. Hat ganz schön Überwindung gekostet.

Jens


----------



## zeKai (5. Juni 2011)

Wo ich heim kam hab ich auch erst mal meinen fehlenden Schlaf nachgeholt  Nach dem duschen 3stunden geschlafen allerdings auch verdient hatten heute ja ein gutes Tempo am Start. 
Was war Durchschnittstempo?

Hab wie gewohnt paar Kilometer mehr (Zusatztraining)!!!! Das Wetter macht einen aber schon tierisch zu schaffen, dennoch hatte ich meinen Spaß war aber auch froh unter die dusche zu können.

@jens hab dir das per PM geschickt, also das zu den Trikots etc. sammt youtube video!
Aber nochmal 1xLang 1xKurz beides XL sollte hoffentlich passen.


----------



## T-man__ (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Jens,
bin zurück aus dem  Wanderwochenende.

Wollte dir gerade ne PM Schicken, aber dein Postfach ist voll. Wahrscheinlich hat da einen nen Video geschickt ;-)


Bestellst du mir Trikots mit: 1*lang, 1*kurz größe xxl
1* Hose Größe 34

Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## Wichti (5. Juni 2011)

Hi Michael,

stimmt, habe gerade ein paar PNs gelöscht. Deine Trikotdaten habe ich schon ...

Hoffe, du bist nächste Woche wieder am Start!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (6. Juni 2011)

@jens: so damit auch nichts untergeht... ich würde zwei kurzarm und  ein langarm jeweils
 in xxl nehmen


----------



## Wichti (6. Juni 2011)

Uff, ich habe endlich die Trikots bestellt. Insgesamt 18 stück und 4 Hosen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (6. Juni 2011)

Jens hast du mir auch ne Hose bestellt? Hab ich ganz vergessen. Welches Design haben denn die Hosen?

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (7. Juni 2011)

@Christof: Klar habe ich an dich gedacht. Bei den Hosen habe ich um die Zusendung einer Hose in Größe L zum anprobieren gebeten. Designvorschlag habe ich gemacht. Kommt noch von esjod.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Wichti (7. Juni 2011)

*@all: TOUR rund um WUPPERTAL*

Wir wollen am kommenden Sonntag eine längere Tour fahren und neue Trails erkunden. Geplant ist, dass wir in der Nähe von Wuppertal starten. Wir müssten allerdings mit Autos hinfahren, da es sonst zu lang wird. Daniel und ich sind dabei, Kai hat auch Bock. 

Wer kommt noch mit? Bitte melden, sodass wir die Anfahrt koordinieren können. Ich habe einen Dachträger, Daniel auch. Wir würden relativ früh starten.

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Juni 2011)

eigentlich gerne, bin im käseland also raus


----------



## Fire578 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wegen Sonntag, da bin ich wohl raus 

Aber ich war heute mit Dennis eine kleine Runde unterwegs. Bisschen Fahrwerksetup betreiben.  
Es geht mit jedem mal besser. Allerdings bin ich doch an manchen stellen etwas vorsichtig. Aber das geht vorbei. Muss wieder ein bisschen Technik üben. 

@Jens: Danke dann bin ich mal auf die Größe gespannt.

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2011)

@christof Technik... päh, solltest mich mal fahren sehen wie ich da wie ein Bauer teilweise die kurven ned bekomme und jedes Schlammloch mitnehme was ich finde  Man sieht sich also demnächst. 

@jens jo, wär auf ebenfalls dabei müsste halt wie gesagt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit haben aber das ist denke nicht das Problem ich fahr bis dahlhausen oder eine andere gute stelle wo man mich einsammeln kann


----------



## T-man__ (8. Juni 2011)

Laboriere seit einer Woche mal wieder mit einer Erkältung rum, bin also noch nicht auskunftsfähig, ob's Sonntag klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (8. Juni 2011)

so, ich melde mich mal in urlaub ab.
das fixie ist gerade noch rechtzeitig fertig geworden, hab ein foto hochgeladen
wir können uns zb. in kw 25 wegen 24h rennen treffen

bis dann


----------



## Fire578 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Jungs,

Dennis und ich wollen in nächster Zeit öfter mal etwas an der Technik feilen. Die Theorie ist ja immer vorhanden, aber wir wollen jetzt mal die praktische Umsetzung probieren.

Deshalb gibt es Morgen Abend die erste Auflage von Dennis' und Christof's Bike TechnikTreff. (DCTT <-- hab ich mir grad ausgedacht.  )

Also für morgen ist folgendes geplant:
- Hinterrad umsetzen 
- Kurventechnik
- evtl. Geländesprung

Wir treffen uns 18:30 Uhr bei Dennis und fahren dann Richtung Essen Kray, Da gibt es so eine Art Dirtstrecke wenn ich Dennis da richtig verstehe. Da wollen wir üben.

Wer Lust hat mitzumachen, einfach hier melden. Bei Bedarf kann man ja noch am Treffpunkt feilen oder sich unterwegs treffen.

@Kai: Technik bringt Sicherheit und das erhöht den Spaßfaktor. (Soll jetzt nicht heißen das du morgen mitmachen musst.  )

Gruß Christof


----------



## Wichti (8. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee! Ich wäre eigentlich gern dabei, habe aber morgen leider eine Abendveranstaltung.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (8. Juni 2011)

@Jens
dann probieren wir das morgen mal und wenn es klappt, dann machen wir das öfter.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Juni 2011)

Servus, also wer morgen noch Lust hat oder was neues ausprobieren möchte bitte melden. Wir lernen auch gerne was hinzu 

Wegen Sonntag:
Bin so wie es aussieht dabei, plant mich mit ein, denke nicht das ich nicht kann. 
Freu mich drauf mal was neues unter die Stollen zu bekommen.

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Juni 2011)

sonntag bin ich raus, muss arbeiten.

an der technik würd ich auch gerne noch feilen, versuche beim nächstenmal dabei zu sein.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (9. Juni 2011)

@Mike
wenn das funktioniert und wir uns da selbst was beibringen können und da Interesse bei mehreren besteht, dann kann man ja mal einen Termin suchen an dem mehr Leute Zeit haben. 
Ich denke wir werden das öfter machen. Bringt sicher auch Spaß, wenn man da so rumeiert und sich beim üben mal lang macht 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2011)

natürlich ist technik wichtig. Darum übe ich springen (bunny hop kein schweine hop), wheelies etc. es gibt aber Dinge da macht der Kopf zu. 
Würde gern mit üben kp ob ich heute Abend zeit dafür finde, wollte aber heute Mittag  noch ne kleine Trainingsrunde drehen. DIe beste Technik nutzt mir nichts wenn ich bergauf verkacke.

Ich weiß auch gar nimmer wie ich den Dennis sein Haus finde  Evtl hab ich das noch als waypoint im navi mal sehen.


----------



## Fire578 (9. Juni 2011)

Kannst dich ja melden wenn du mit willst. Adresse oder anderer Treffpunkt können wir ja dann noch ausmachen


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juni 2011)

Jungs, das Ding in Kray ist voll mit BMX - Kids, da werdet ihr wenig Freude haben. Nehmt lieber ne Ecke im W-holz oder da wo ich mich mit Kai am R27 treffe, da ist für Technik alles vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (9. Juni 2011)

Komme uebrigen auch


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2011)

bin grad erst zur tür rein. Pack das also nicht. Schade.


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juni 2011)

Dennis, et passt nicht, die Stütze ist 30.9 ich brauche 31.6.... Schade....


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2011)

hülse!


----------



## Fire578 (9. Juni 2011)

@Kai Jap! Seh ich auch so...

So heute etwas an der Technik gefeilt. Das ist aber noch ausbaufähig. Dennis und ich haben uns da schon was überlegt. 

Danach noch den Trail am Eisenbahnmuseum runter. Top. Aber wir hätten das Umsetzen länger üben sollen 

Gruß Christof


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. Juni 2011)

Servus,

@Michael: Kannst Dir das ja überlegen mit der Hülse ansonsten bring sie mir einfach demnächst mit.

@Rest: Was ist denn nu mit morgen? Wann Treffen und wer kommt mit. Würde zu Dir kommen Daniel, dann brauchst Du nicht hier hoch.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (11. Juni 2011)

*Tour Wuppertal*

Habe gerade mit Daniel telefoniert. *Morgen wollen wir um 9 Uhr starten. Treffpunkt bei Daniel.* Ich und Daniel werden mit den Autos fahren. Daniel hat eine Strecke rausgesucht. Sie hat ca. 60 Km - also genug zu trinken und zu futtern mitnehmen. Wir werden ein paar Stunden unterwegs sein.

Bitte Bescheid sagen, wer außer Dennis, Daniel und mir mitfährt.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (11. Juni 2011)

Ich würd noch mit. 9uhr ist okay.. muss ich etwas früher losfahren. Ich weiß ca. wo Daniel wohnt. Brauch halt wen der mein Rad transportiert! 

Mach dann schon mal mein Rad fit  Das liegt hier grad in teilen rum.


----------



## T-man__ (11. Juni 2011)

Bin raus. Erkaeltung und nur bis 200Zeit. Viel Spass morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (11. Juni 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. Juni 2011)

Bis gleich....

Sonst keiner?

Gute Besserung.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (11. Juni 2011)

fahre morgen ne kleinere Schonrunde so ab 1000, falls noch einer der Hierbleiber Lust hat...


----------



## zeKai (12. Juni 2011)

Moin, Ich fahr in ein paar Minuten los man sieht sich dann bei Daniel. Bis gleich.


----------



## czlxst (12. Juni 2011)

Bin auch schon wach und am vorbereiten. Bis gleich.


----------



## zeKai (12. Juni 2011)

Ah endlich daheim  Geduscht und nun was essen. War lecker ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (12. Juni 2011)

ESSEN!!! Sehr gute Idee

War echt eine Klasse-Runde. Ich hatte 64,2 KM und 1.625 Höhenmeter. 

Morgen wieder Dirt-Strecke.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (12. Juni 2011)

War richtig cool heute. Mein Tacho hat sogar 1750hm angezeigt. Ich habe leider eine zecke am Bein gefunden, ist aber schon entfernt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## czlxst (12. Juni 2011)

@Kai, morgen 10:00 an der Schwimmbrücke? 
Dann Richtung 11 und Bergerhof.

Wer hat sonst noch Lust auf eine ca. 3h Tour?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zeKai (13. Juni 2011)

Ja sollte passen. Soll zwar etwas regnen aber nur sehr leicht (ich trau den Wetterberichten mittlerweile eh nimmer). Können ja gemütlich fahren, meine Beine fühlen sich zwar topfit an aber wer weiß wie sich das verhält wenn ich gleich druck im Pedal hab. Die heimfahrt gestern war übrigens sehr angenehm, danke für das hinfahren.

Bis später, ich schreib denke noch rein wenn ich losfahre.


----------



## Kabahl (13. Juni 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> Dennis und ich wollen in nächster Zeit öfter mal etwas an der Technik feilen. Die Theorie ist ja immer vorhanden, aber wir wollen jetzt mal die praktische Umsetzung probieren.
> 
> ...



An die Herren der Technik, wo soll denn diese Dirt-Strecke genau sein? Würde dann bei gelegenheit auch mal vorbei schauen, denn an der Technik arbeiten kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## czlxst (13. Juni 2011)

Die kleine tour heute war gut. Die Beine waren sogar noch fit.
Habe wieder eine zecke gefunden, hoffe das ich jetzt nicht nach jeder Runde eine finde.

Daniel


----------



## zeKai (13. Juni 2011)

Ja die runde war okay, aber mehr hätte es auch nicht sein dürfen. Mir tat der Hintern weh  Beine gingen noch gerade so. Bin dann eher gemütlich heim gerollt. Eben bei der heimfahrt auch bemerkt das ich direkt neben dem r27 wohne  Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen.
Mal sehen wann ich wieder fahr  Morgen definitiv nicht. Der Michael hat heimlich trainiert! :X Anders konnte ich mir das nicht erklären, bei gleicher Anzahl Bananen und gleichem Kuchen!!!!!

Kai


----------



## T-man__ (13. Juni 2011)

Ich schick euch jetzt immer am vortag nach wuppertal. 
Dann ziehe ich euch auf den letzten Anstiegen wieder ab... Fahre halt doch wie ein Diesel...


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juni 2011)

warum fahrt ihr nicht zur wasserstraße zur dirtstrecke. jens weiss wo. nette drops alles was man braucht. ist von dennis 15 minuten


----------



## Fire578 (14. Juni 2011)

@Marco: Die andere ist genauso weit weg von Dennis. Ist ja direkt über dem Eisenbahnmuseum.

@all: Wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen Abend fahren? 18:30 Uhr Schwimmbrücke oder W-Holz? Wäre gerne dabei bei einer gemütlichen Runde.

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (15. Juni 2011)

@Christof: Finde ich gut. 18.30 Schwimmbrücke,

Grüße Jens


----------



## Fire578 (15. Juni 2011)

@Marco: Alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

@Jens: Alles klar bin 18:30 Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke. 

Gruß Christof


----------



## Kabahl (15. Juni 2011)

wäre morgen gerne dabei, kann aber leider nicht. 
allen anderen die fahren viel spaß!


----------



## zeKai (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube Jens und Christoph wollen heute Abend fahren. 
Evtl schaffe ich das auch für eine lockere runde. Meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Fire578 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Jungs,
wegen heute Abend. Ich kann nicht um 18:30. Um 18Uhr kommt jemand das SJ gucken. Können wir auch 19 Uhr machen, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## Wichti (15. Juni 2011)

Astrein!! 19 Uhr ist mir sowieso lieber. Lass uns nochmal posten, wenn es stark regnet.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Wichti (15. Juni 2011)

@Marco: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Juni 2011)

danke für die glückwünsche


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2011)

mir ist 1900 auch lieber, wenn ich es überhaupt schaffen sollte. Melde mich dann. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (15. Juni 2011)

Schwimmbrücke hieß es. Wie lang wollt ihr fahren? Lohnt es sich licht einzupacken?


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2011)

Bin raus, da ich noch auf dem heimweg bin


----------



## Wichti (15. Juni 2011)

Bin gleich unterwegs zur Schwimmbrücke.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (15. Juni 2011)

So bin schon geduscht und hab was gegessen. War ne coole Tour. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht mal wieder durchs Gelände zu brettern.

Christof


----------



## zeKai (15. Juni 2011)

Jo war mal wieder lustig.  Wetter war auch gut.


----------



## Fire578 (16. Juni 2011)

@Daniel
Hier ist der Link zu dem Thread mit dem Reifenluftdruck. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525774
Hab ich fast vergessen. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (16. Juni 2011)

super, danke dir christof. 
ich fahre aber schon seit einiger zeit mit einem druck zwischen 1,6-1,9 bar rum.
das merkt man deutlich am grip den der reifen dann hat oder wie der grip abnimmt je mehr luft im reifen ist. allerdings ist der widerstand auf asphalt umso höher, je weniger luft im reifen ist. doch auf waldböden ist man gefühlt schneller und leichter unterwegs als mit nem prall gefüllten reifen.

@marco, alles gute nachträglich

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (16. Juni 2011)

laut der liste bin ich mit meinem 1.5bar ja richtig


----------



## corratec1234 (16. Juni 2011)

@kai,
meine gabel suppt an der rechten seite aus dem lockout raus. ich denke das da diese dichtung defekt ist? ist ja nen problem bei den rockshox gabeln. könntest du mir das reparieren und dabei direkt nen service mitmachen?
was benötigst du da alles für teile für so eine mission?

alternativ wollte ich mal die tage bei planet of bikes vorbei, der roman (ehemals mount-ruhr) meinte, wenn noch garantie auf der gabel ist, dann kostet mich das wohl nix.ich habe die gabel ja erst seit jan.2010.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (17. Juni 2011)

Dann ist sicher die Dichtung am Feingewinde hinüber. Bei Garantie haste natürlich keine Sauerei im Keller oder sonst wo zudem haben die meist die richtigen teile direkt vor Ort. Aber die würden das denke nur reparieren und sich einen Serice sparen, weil dieser nicht  zur Garantie gehört. Den Mission Control kannst ja einfach raus schrauben ohne irgendwas sonst an der Gabel zu machen. Könntest so auch kontrollieren ob es die Dichtung ist oder einfach nur zu lose bzw. zu fest geschraubt ist, und dabei direkt mal nachsehen wie viel Öl noch drin ist. Beim zusammenschrauben etwas fett auf die Dichtung und Handwarm festziehen.

Ich hab hier leider kein 5wt Öl was in das Mission control muss (115ml waren das glaube die du da brauchst), zudem wenn die Dichtung hinüber ist brauchst du logischerweise diese auch noch. Bei einem serice wird ja empfohlen die unteren Dichtungen an den schrauben gleich mit zu wechseln, hab ich bisher nicht gemacht (ist aber fällig). Auch die inneren Dichtungen hab ich nie gewechselt, nur kontrolliert und neu gefettet. 

Ich hab das andere Öl (15wt original Rock Shox) und die Judy Butter, können uns da gerne mal zusammensetzen und da den kleinen serice machen, mit Mission Control. Werkzeug etc. hast ja eh alles.


----------



## Wichti (17. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

bin am Sonntag doch hier. Jemand Lust auf eine Tour, soll auch Klasse-Wetter geben 

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Juni 2011)

@kai, dann schaue ich mal ob ich das noch in der garantie bekomme. wenn nicht besorge ich die teile und dann machen wir das gemeinsam ok?

wäre auch für eine nette tour am sonntag, soll aber regnen wie sau. also schön schlammig wirds.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (18. Juni 2011)

@mike Jo klar. Kein Ding.

Ich würde ja Sonntag fahren allerdings verspricht der Wetterbericht da keinen Spaß.


----------



## T-man__ (18. Juni 2011)

bin morgen dabei, wenn's geht nicht allzu heftig...


----------



## corratec1234 (18. Juni 2011)

wäre evtl. auch morgen dabei, wenns nicht so heftig wird. habt ihr schon eine runde ausgesucht und eine zeit ausgemacht?

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (18. Juni 2011)

sagtste jetzt und dann machste wieder vollgas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (18. Juni 2011)

Dann lasst uns *morgen um 10 Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke *treffen. Falls es regnet, posten wir vorher nochmal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (19. Juni 2011)

hier regnet es noch nicht. Aber windig ists. Wolken sind noch Hell. Und ich muss gleich losfahren  sollte keiner kommen merke ich das ja dann!


----------



## Fire578 (19. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen aus? Fahrt ihr?

Christof


----------



## T-man__ (19. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## Fire578 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich mach mich auch jetzt fertig. Muss noch schnell das Vorderrad einbauen. Hoffentlich ist es dicht. 

Christof


----------



## Wichti (19. Juni 2011)

Fahre auch gleich los.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (20. Juni 2011)

@duisburg24h - sollen wir uns die woche mal treffen?


----------



## Wichti (20. Juni 2011)

@Stefan: Gute Idee. Ich kann am Freitag. Nächste Woche ist allerdings besser. Da geht jeder Tag. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (20. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wäre nächste woche auch besser. Diese woche kann ich wenn dann nur kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (21. Juni 2011)

Wäre auch für nächste woche.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. Juni 2011)

nächste woche würde mir auch besser passen.

ich kann ein stromaggregat zum rennen mitbringen.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (23. Juni 2011)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich würde heute Nachmittag, ca. 15 Uhr eine Runde drehen - ca. 2 Stunden. Falls es einigermaßen trocken ist.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (23. Juni 2011)

@ jens - schaun wir mal wie das wetter wird, ich muss auch mal wieder einsteigen. so ohne form war ich schon jahre nicht mehr...ich freu mich auf das 24h rennen 
ich hatte zwar ein rad mit im urlaub, aber für mehr als fürs brötchen holen und mal durch den "ort" hats nicht gereicht...


@ 24h - wie wärs mit nächsten freitag 01.07. mit nem treffen?


----------



## Wichti (23. Juni 2011)

Kacke, Freitag kann ich nicht. Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich an diesem Tag zu einem Sommerfest muss. Jeder andere Tag geht. Falls alle anderen am Freitag können, ist es für mich absolut o.k. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde auch lieber einen tag in der woche nehmen. Will freitag weg fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (23. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag?

Jens


----------



## dissident (24. Juni 2011)

donnerstag ist auch ok

heute bin ich mal ein wenig rennrad gefahren, ist ein schönes grundlagentraining. vor allem merke ich es in den oberschenkeln vom ungewohnten abbremsen. gibt auch einen schönen runden tritt ohne freilauf.

samstag und sonntag wollte ich mtb fahren, wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## Wichti (24. Juni 2011)

@Stefan: Bin raus am Wochenende - erkältet  Ich war gestern mehr als drei Stunden unterwegs und habe mich gewundert, was los ist - zu hoher Puls, schlapp und irgendwie kraftlos. Heute dann Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen.


Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (24. Juni 2011)

donnerstag muss ich bis 20h arbeiten. würde dann später zum stammtisch kommen.

wochenende bin ich raus, da muss ich von 14:30- 22h arbeiten.
darum werde ich mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren, 22km je hin und zurück.

euch viel spaß beim fahren

gruß mike


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (25. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

an die Invaliden: Gute Besserung.
Zum Stammtisch, bin leider raus nächste Woche da ich mal wieder Spätschicht habe.

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Fährt jemand, soll ja trocken bleiben.

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. Juni 2011)

Ok werde dann wohl morgen mittag ne Runde drehen weil sich ja leider keiner gemeldet hat.

Bis denne,
Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (26. Juni 2011)

kann heute nur mal mx 2h fahren.


----------



## zeKai (26. Juni 2011)

ich fahr auch erst später. Mal sehen wann.


----------



## dissident (26. Juni 2011)

so heute habe ich es geschafft, endlich mal wieder auf rad zu kommen. meine oberschenkel freuen sich. auf dem isenberg kam mir das erste kommando des ctfs entgegen und auf dem raffenberg habe ich daniel getroffen.

@ stammtisch - ich kann donnerstag gar nicht. hab ich total vergessen. geht zur not auch dienstag oder mittwoch?


----------



## Wichti (26. Juni 2011)

Bei mir geht auch Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (26. Juni 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Heute dann Schnupfen und Halsschmerzen.
> Jens



Schlimm, die ewige Seuche. Du bist echt gebeutelt dieses Jahr. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fire578 (26. Juni 2011)

Wegen 24h: Ich kann jeden Tag außer Freitag. 

Gruss Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (26. Juni 2011)

dienstag und mittwoch kann ich nicht, habe da leider spätschicht.

wie siehts in der nächsten woche aus?

fährt jemand von euch morgen abend so ab 18-19h?

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Juni 2011)

marc und ich starten sonntag richtung bh. jemand mit auf ne lockere runde?


----------



## Wichti (28. Juni 2011)

Sonntag Vormittag ist schwierig. Am Samstag spielen Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth und Anthrax in Gelsenkirchen. 






 







Wenn ich Sonntag fahre, dann vermutlich nachmittags.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (1. Juli 2011)

Fahre jetzt ne runde, wenn jemand lust hat, einfach anrufen. Es geht ueber wholz zur isenburg...


----------



## Fire578 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich war heute mal mit dem Enduro in Stromberg und hab den Flowtrail angetestet. http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Sau geiles Teil. Schön flüssig zu fahren und ein paar schöne Sprünge drin. Bin auch ein kleines Gap von ca. 1 Meter gesprungen. Geil!!!
Den werd ich nächster Zeit öfter unter die Stollen nehmen. Hammer

Viele Grüße 
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (3. Juli 2011)

Fuer heute bin ich raus, wir haben Besuch. Fahre untrr der Woche wieder


----------



## Wichti (3. Juli 2011)

dito

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (4. Juli 2011)

fährt jemand gleich mit?


----------



## Fire578 (4. Juli 2011)

kommt drauf auf wann gleich ist;-)


----------



## T-man__ (4. Juli 2011)

fahre in 10min los richtung w-holz
und dann über hattingen weiter richtung 11


----------



## Fire578 (4. Juli 2011)

Das schaffe ich nicht. Bin noch arbeiten.


----------



## Kabahl (4. Juli 2011)

wollte zwischen 18:00-18:30 ne lockere runde fahren sonst noch wer?


----------



## T-man__ (4. Juli 2011)

Bin auf dem raffenberg unterwegs richtung schulenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (4. Juli 2011)

Und ich bin grad heim von meiner "tankstellen" tour  Marcel auf dem weg heim getroffen.


----------



## Wichti (4. Juli 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich würde ab 19 Uhr zu einer kleinen Runde starten.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (4. Juli 2011)

Hi Zusammen, 
@Jens: Ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Bin mit einem Kollegen auf Foto-Tour

@24h-rennen: Wann wollen wir uns denn nun mal treffen? 

@all: Hab mal ein nettes Video von Stromberg gefunden. Das ist auch die Linie dich ich gefahren bin. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Juli 2011)

@jens, würde gerne fahren, aber meine gabel ist defekt. knackt wie sau, wahrscheinlich gabelschaft locker? und undicht ist sie auch, bringe sie morgen erstmal nach planet of bikes, mal sehen was die dazu sagen werden?

@24h, wir müssten uns mal so langsam treffen und einiges klären zwecks event orga.

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (5. Juli 2011)

diese woche kann ich morgen, freitag und samstag anbieten


----------



## Fire578 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nur morgen. Bin übers wocheende weg.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. Juli 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei.

Wann und wo?

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Juli 2011)

wäre morgen auch dabei

mike


----------



## czlxst (6. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte heute Abend auch. Wie wäre es umi halb neun im pub an der Ruhr neben ldkc.


----------



## Kabahl (6. Juli 2011)

wenn ichs schaffe komme ich auch vorbei.

@daniel: welchen pub meinst du? den "am ruhrbogen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (6. Juli 2011)

Von mir aus ok. Was ist LDKC? Meinst du den Spanier wo wir schonmal waren?


----------



## czlxst (6. Juli 2011)

Am Ruhrbogren in der Ruhrmühle. Ich hoffe es ist offen.

@Christof: Gib mal LDKC bei Google ein. ;-)


----------



## Kabahl (6. Juli 2011)

ich denke daniel meint den linden dahlhauser kanu club


----------



## Wichti (6. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei. Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (6. Juli 2011)

langsam jungs fahren wir jetzt oder treffen wir uns für das 24h Rennen zum quatschen?


----------



## Fire578 (6. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Dann halb neun am Kanuclub.
@Dennis wir besprechend das 24h rennen.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (6. Juli 2011)

ok dann quatschen und wer will morgen fahren?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Juli 2011)

sorry jungs,
ich muss für heute doch leider absagen. mir ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen.
ich hoffe ihr haltet mich auf dem laufenden?

mein rad ist soweit auch wieder fit, meine lager waren die ursache des knacken.

@kai, kannst du mir irgendwann mal die gabel machen? da müsste dringend öl rein. gib mir doch mal die links für die teile die ich dann besorgen muss.

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (6. Juli 2011)

sorry, ich bekomme das heute abend leider auch nicht hin. viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (6. Juli 2011)

Dann treffen wir uns aber trotzdem heute!!! Können dann ja auch nochmal über Saalbach reden. 
Wegen 24h Rennen, da klären wir das heute und was noch offen ist posten wir dann einfach hier, sonst bekommen wir eh nicht alle zusammen.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Kabahl (6. Juli 2011)

sorry, schaff das nicht mehr


----------



## Janus1972 (6. Juli 2011)

wie sieht es mit sonntag aus werde mit marcel und nina nochmals k-weg fahren plus evtl schellenberger wald


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Juli 2011)

nabend,
evtl. werde ich sonntag dabei sein. k-weg ist top.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (7. Juli 2011)

zu Sonntag, werd ich wohl schaffen. kweg ist immer gut. 

@mike
Öl einfüllen ist kein ding. Das öl und Schmierfett hab ich hier.

Das müsste der Dichtsatz sein. http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-dichtung-air-service-kit-reba-recon-revelation-pike.html
Wobei man nicht alles auf einmal wechseln muss. Weil deine Gabel verliert ja keine Luft sondern nur Öl. 
Wenn deine Motion Control einheit öl verliert brauchst das passende wechsel öl (ich habe leider nur das 15wt) das MC einheit braucht glaube 7wt.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Juli 2011)

123ml 5wt müssen in die mc-einheit,dass habe ich schon heraus gefunden. da ist wohl so ein kleiner o-ring defekt, bekommt man den auch?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (7. Juli 2011)

Einzeln hab ich die teile noch nirgends gesehen. Ich brauche ja auch 2 so quetschdichtungen. Hab die schrauben mit etwas mehr kraft angezogen. Geht auch aber keine dauerlösung.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Juli 2011)

@kai,
also wenn wir die gabel schon aufmachen, dann wechseln wir auch alles. machen einen kompletten service sozusagen.
habe nun die ganzen teile gefunden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...er-tora-recon-revelation-reba-argyle-sid.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de/rockshox-dichtung-air-service-kit-reba-recon-revelation-pike.html

und evtl. noch so ein werkzeug?

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&pq=rock...gc.r_pw.&fp=e24fcbf8097e05b4&biw=1024&bih=437

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (7. Juli 2011)

Die Staubdichtungen wechseln ist Unsinn. Die werden niemals hin sein. Sauber machen reicht da. Den Schaumstoff Ring kann man mit nem Draht oder nem Messer raus fummeln, reinigen-trocknen-in Öl einlegen-einbauen. (es wird empfohlen die alle 2-3jahre zu wechseln) Und wenn ich die wechsle kommen da direkt ganz andere rein und zwar Enduro Fork Seals

Wenn du die Gabel komplett Service willst brauchst seegeringzangen und das übliche wie 10 24er Nuss, 5er imbu etc. das Spezi Rock Shox Werkzeug da ist nicht notwendig.

Diese Woche wird es bei mir leider nichts mehr, aber nächste könnten wir das mal machen. Evtl im selben Atemzug meine bremsen entlüften, soll angeblich total leicht sein bei hope  Und ohne set funktionieren. Hol mir dann noch dot.


----------



## Wichti (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute schaffe ich leider nicht. Bin noch arbeiten ...

Grüße

Jens

PS: Von den *Trikots* ist immerhin schon die Rechnung gekommen. Ich werde die Kohle mal vorstrecken.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Juli 2011)

@kai, dann machen wir die dichtungen nicht neu und reinigen sie nur. aber alles andere können wir ja zusammen erledigen. nächste woche werde ich es aber wohl nicht schaffen.

ich dachte auch schon an diese fork seals aber die sollen so eng anliegen, dass das losbrechmoment steigt. die gabel soll sich total bockig anfühlen und auch nach mehreren hundert kilometern soll sich das nicht bessern. es kam auch vor, dass sie riefen in die standrohre produziert haben und die gabel damit undicht und zerstört war.
dann doch lieber die originalen nehmen.die halten dann ja wohl auch länger als nur eine saison?

@jens,
wieviel kohle bekommst du von mir?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (7. Juli 2011)

@ jens: sag mal, wieviel kohle du bekommst und schick mir ne sms mit der kontoverbindung, dann mach ich das klar, ansonsten sieht man sich bestimmt Sonntag.

Samstag mittag/ nachmittag wird wohl ne Tour drinstecken
Sonntag auch...


----------



## zeKai (8. Juli 2011)

@jens 
am besten wenn du per email die kosten schickst. Wird dann schnellst möglich per Überweisung beglichen oder bar. Wie du magst.


----------



## Kabahl (8. Juli 2011)

@jens: schick einfach ne mail mit deiner bankverbindung und dem betrag


----------



## Fire578 (8. Juli 2011)

dito


----------



## T-man__ (8. Juli 2011)

fährt heute abend jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (8. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne :/
aber leider kam das von paket von CRC noch nicht. (das mit der Milch für den hinter reifen, hab derzeit nen platten) zudem ist mein Seilzug vom Schaltwerk nur noch an 2 Fäden, müsste den auch noch wechseln. Mit meinem Glück würde das während der fahrt abreißen.


----------



## dissident (8. Juli 2011)

@sonntagsfahrer - von wann bis wann soll es denn losgehen?
@24h - was ist beim stammtsch rausgekommen bzw. noch offen?


----------



## Wichti (8. Juli 2011)

@all: Ich sage Bescheid, wenn die Trikots da sind. Kurzarm kostet 48 Euro, Langarm 58 Euro.

Bei mir ist am Wochenende irgendwie doof. Ich kann nur Samstag irgendwann Nachmittag und Sonntag nach 13 Uhr. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juli 2011)

bin gestern abend bei herrlichem Wetter noch die Alte Tür gefahren... Echt klasse

Jens: Heute nachmittag könnte ich auch


----------



## Kabahl (9. Juli 2011)

nina und ich fahren morgen erst gegen mittag los, da wir heute abend noch unterwegs sind

marcel


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2011)

wer fährt denn morgen früh mit?


----------



## czlxst (9. Juli 2011)

Hier eine gute Adresse für Gabel- / Dämpferservice

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/

Hat bei mir schnell und gut geklappt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juli 2011)

Fahre jetzt schon los, da ich um 1600 wieder zu hause sein muss.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (9. Juli 2011)

Bin für morgen raus, fahren gleich nach Köln zu Kölner Lichter.
Wird spät werden, daher kann ich morgen  leider nicht.

Dennis

PS: Viel Spaß allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2011)

kai mike stefan was mit euch?


----------



## zeKai (9. Juli 2011)

platten, leider :/ Und da ich Milch schon bestellt habe hol ich mir ned extra für einen Tag nen Schlauch.


----------



## Wichti (9. Juli 2011)

Ich kann wie gesagt morgen früh nicht.

Fährt jemand morgen Nachmittag? Ab 13 Uhr wäre ich startklar.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Juli 2011)

@marco, ich würde mitfahren.allerdings habe ich seit heute eine erkältung.hoffe das sie bis morgen wieder etwas schwächer ist. werde mich morgen früh aber nochmal hier melden.nehme schon medis.

@marcel, wir müssen mal wieder zusammen biken, haben wir schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht.wird mal wieder zeit.nur morgen mittag kann ich leider nicht. 

gruß mike


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2011)

werde gegen 1000 an der schwimmbrücke starten marcel und nina kommen evtl doch. deshalb ja auch start um 1000


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Juli 2011)

ok, ihr werdet ja dann sehen ob ich da bin oder nicht? schei** erkältung

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (9. Juli 2011)

wird eh ne lockere sache sollte für dich wohl machbar sein ggg


----------



## T-man__ (10. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs, ich fahre dann um 1300 mit Jens. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## dissident (10. Juli 2011)

moinsen, ich werde es nicht bis 10h schaffen. fahrt ihr den k-weg im oder gegen den uhrzeigersinn? und über niederbonsfeld zum k-weg? 

ich komme dann nach


----------



## Kabahl (10. Juli 2011)

nina und ich fahren jetzt los in richtung pollen


----------



## Kabahl (11. Juli 2011)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @marcel, wir müssen mal wieder zusammen biken, haben wir schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht.wird mal wieder zeit.nur morgen mittag kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> gruß mike



@mike: ja klar können wir gerne machen! hast du meine sms bekommen? wenn nicht dann must du mir nochmal deine neue handynummer geben.
 gruß marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juli 2011)

@marcel, habe eine sms bekommen, aber von ninas handy? ich hatte ein durcheinander in meinen kontakten. bräuchte nochmal deine und ninas nummer, schreib mir einfach eine pn hier im forum.

gruß zurück 
mike


----------



## Janus1972 (14. Juli 2011)

was mit sonntag. prüft mal


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juli 2011)

was geht denn sonst so heute / morgen / übermorgen? Wer fährt wann?


----------



## Fire578 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus für das WE. Party am Samstag und Besuch.

Christof


----------



## zeKai (15. Juli 2011)

@michael da bist bei mir schon zu spät dran, war heute schon. Ganz schön anstrengend nach einer Woche pause!

Morgen werde ich wohl so um die Mittagszeit eine runde drehen. Sonntag bin ich wohl auch morgens dabei. Aber alles unter der Voraussetzung das Wetter hält sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (15. Juli 2011)

Sonntag 10 Uhr?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich um 10h dabei.
An der SB, wie immer?

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (16. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt gleich bissi rumrollen. Wohin noch keinen Schimmer


----------



## Janus1972 (16. Juli 2011)

ich starte um 0920 an der sb und treffe mich mit marcel und nina. geht richtung k-weg. mike hat mir da ein zwei schöne ideen gezeigt.


----------



## Wichti (16. Juli 2011)

@Dennis: O.K. 10 Uhr SB wie immer. Wenn es regnet, posten wir vorher nochmal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (16. Juli 2011)

Alles klar Jens, dann wie immer 10h SB!!!

Hoffe das Wetter hält.

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (16. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche es morgen auch zu schaffen. Meld mich aber vorher. 

Seit wann sind am trail wo unten die Brücke kommt so geile rampen?


----------



## T-man__ (16. Juli 2011)

War eben auf der hoppenbruch, der rueckweg wurde dann aber doch feucht. Morgen lass uns das wetter checken, bin gerne un 10 babei


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter sich so hält können wir starten um 10h oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (17. Juli 2011)

Klar, 10 Uhr SB.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (17. Juli 2011)

Hier siehts soweit auch noch gut aus. 
Ich frühstücke eben und mach mich dann fertig.


----------



## T-man__ (17. Juli 2011)

Gerade kam noch ein kleiner landregen runter, die sonne scheint aber schon wieder. Bis gleich...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (17. Juli 2011)

@Michael: Denkst Du bitte an die Stütze! Danke Dir.


----------



## dissident (17. Juli 2011)

@24h - ich muss meinen startplatz zur verfügung stellen, schaffe es dieses jahr nicht. sucht euch bitte einen ersatz. tut mir leid.


----------



## T-man__ (17. Juli 2011)

59km und 1280hm waren es dann bei mir. Habe das Sauerstoffzelt eben verlassen...  war ne richtig klasse Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (17. Juli 2011)

@stefan: Schade das es nicht klappt bei dir. 

Michael wie wäre es denn mit dir und 24h?


----------



## zeKai (17. Juli 2011)

Jo war lustig. War auch ziemlich platt. Hatten auch nen ziemlich gutes Tempo für so einen weichen Boden. 

@michael
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Wichti (17. Juli 2011)

@Stefan: Schade! Ich hoffe, du wirst bald wieder fit. 


Die Tour heute war wirklich sehr cool. Super, dass das Wetter gehalten hat. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit noch drei Ikea-Schränke aufgebaut ... Jetzt bitte ein Bier!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (17. Juli 2011)

dissident schrieb:


> @24h - ich muss meinen startplatz zur verfügung stellen, schaffe es dieses jahr nicht. sucht euch bitte einen ersatz. tut mir leid.



echt schade das es nich bei dir klappt

gruß nina und marcel


----------



## czlxst (18. Juli 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Jo war lustig. War auch ziemlich platt. Hatten auch nen ziemlich gutes Tempo für so einen weichen Boden.



Mach mal etwas langsamer am berg, dann ist das Tempo nicht So hoch. Immer als erster oben sein und dann sich über das Tempo beschweren. 

@24h, mir fällt kein ersatzfahrer fürs rennen, außer unserer Betreuer vom letzten Jahr hätte Lust und Zeit.


----------



## Fire578 (18. Juli 2011)

@Daniel: Ich glaube der startet dieses Jahr schon in einem anderen Team. Ich meine da mal was gehört zu haben. 

Hier sind ja noch ein paar Leute, Kai, Michael und Markus. Vielleicht hat von denen ja einer Lust und Zeit


----------



## dissident (18. Juli 2011)

@24h - wer möchte teamleader sein? soll ich ins rennforum posten und den startplatz anbieten oder regelt ihr das?


----------



## Wichti (18. Juli 2011)

Hi Stefan,

wir regeln das. Kai, was ist? Springst du ein?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (20. Juli 2011)

@ Daniel: stellst du mal das Video ein?

@  24h Freunde: leider bin ich Urlaub, ich wäre super gerne mitgefahren. Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## T-man__ (22. Juli 2011)

Jemand heute abend unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (22. Juli 2011)

Leider kann ich beim 24h Stundenrennen nicht teilnehmen, hab das Wochenende leider schon verplant. 

Wie sieht es den mit Samstags/Sonntags fahren aus?


----------



## czlxst (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

schönen Gruß aus Saalbach von Jens, Dennis, Christof und mir.

Wir haben schon einige geile Trails / Downhills hinter uns, heute waren es 3200hm bergab. 

Bis bald an gewohnten  Trails.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (24. Juli 2011)

So Leute,

sind wieder von unserem kleinen Freeride-Ausflug zurück - haben an 1 1/2 Tagen rd. 6.000 Hm bergab vernichtet . War einiges geboten: Überschläge auf Felsen, Abgänge von Northshore-Trails, abgerissene Schaltaugen, abfallende Kettenblätter, verlorene Schrauben usw. - halt alles, was so eine Extremtour zu bieten hat ... 

Hier sind dazu einige Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/41741

In zwei Wochen sind die *24h von Duisburg*. 

Wir wollen am kommenden Sonntag nochmal eine Tour fahren und uns dann zusammensetzen. Geplant ist 15 Uhr in der Kneipe an der Schwimmbrücke (am Ponton) - wenn das Wetter passt. 

Die wichtigsten Punkte, die zu klären sind: 

Wer bringt Zelte und Pavillons mit?
Wer wird schon Freitag auf dem Gelände sein?
Wer übernimmt die Rolle als Kapitän von Stefan?
Müssen wir Planen für die Pavillonwände kaufen?

Könnt ihr euch bitte mal melden, wie es am Sonntag aussieht? Es wäre schon wichtig, wenn alle um 15 Uhr da sein könnten. 

Viele Grüße

Jens

PS: *Die Trikots sind da*!! Sehen klasse aus!


----------



## T-man__ (25. Juli 2011)

Geht heute abend was? Der schlamm steht sicher knoecheltief...


So wieder zu Hause... das Wasser stand etwas in den Schuhen ;-))) Eine warme Dusche kann eine echte Wohltat sein.


----------



## Fire578 (26. Juli 2011)

@Micha dann weißt du jetzt wie es uns in Saalbach ging. Schlamm rockt

@all
Meine Sachen sind soweit wieder sauber. Aber dafür sieht meine Badewanne jetzt aus wie sau. Aber geil war es. 

Die Trikots sind Top. Leider ist das Langarm in XL mir viel zu groß. Hat jemand ein L Bestellt und will tauschen? Ansonsten überlege ich ob ich es abgebe und mir mit den Hosen ein neues in L bestelle. Also wenn jemand möchte. 

So wie es aussieht soll es morgen Abend regnen. Also fahren wir entweder im Schlamm oder wir lassen es mal wieder ausfallen. aaarrrggghhh Das Wetter geht mir langsam aber sicher auf den S... 

@24h Sonntag Nachmittag bin ich da. Ob ich morgens mit Bike weiß ich noch nicht. Bin evtl. klettern in Velbert.

Gruß Christof


----------



## zeKai (26. Juli 2011)

doll, ich hab glaube auch xl bestellt... wird dann wohl auch ned passen. Ich wollte ja erst L bestellen, aber ich war wieder dumm genug auf andere zu hören  Erstmal anprobieren. Evtl passts ja, zur not REINWACHSEN!


----------



## Fire578 (26. Juli 2011)

Kai mein altes Langarm ist ja auch xl und passt wie angegossen.  Das kurzarm in XL passt auch. Aber in das Langarm passe ich zweimal rein.


----------



## zeKai (26. Juli 2011)

Sowas liebe ich eh, keine Normen bei Kleidergrößen. Da könnte man sich weltweit mal einigen, ganz ehrlich. 

Ich hatte ja das shirt vom dennis anprobiert und das ging, etwas größer hätte nichts ausgemacht. Aber wenn das wirklich soviel größer ist wird es nicht passen. Kann man das überhaupt umtauschen? (wegen dem Aufdruck)


----------



## Fire578 (26. Juli 2011)

Nein ich denke umtauschen geht nicht. Aber was funktioniert ist in den Trockner werfen. Dann laufen die Sachen noch ein. Das ist auch eine Option die ich evtl. noch ziehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ganz froh, dass die XL-Shirts ein bisschen größer sind als die alten. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (26. Juli 2011)

na, dann bin ich mit XXL wohl ganz weit vorne... Stelle dann um von Disc brake auf Fallschirm;-)))


----------



## zeKai (26. Juli 2011)

hast zur not noch nen zelt


----------



## T-man__ (26. Juli 2011)

He Kai, das Zelt passt mir... wie kommt das nur???


@all: seit heute bin ich Besitzer einer neuen Kurbel im RZ... was lange währt ....

@ Jens: http://www.bikestore.cc/mavic-mtbschuh-alpine-p-155438.html


----------



## Wichti (26. Juli 2011)

@Michael: Danke für den Link, in meiner Größe kosten die Schuhe 112 Euro - statt 70 

@all: Morgen 18.30 Schwimmbrücke?

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. Juli 2011)

Hi die Schuhe sind echt zum Hammerpreis, nur leider auch in meiner Grösse für 112 

Wegen heut Abend muss ich schaun, wollten heute Saunen, daher weiss ich nicht genau ob
ich es heut Abend schaffe. Zum einen zeitlich, zum anderen körperlich

Ansonsten Sonntag, also wenn dann bin ich an der Brücke, wenn nicht fahrt ohne mich.

Gruss Dennis

PS: Alpen rocken !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi, der Preis fÃ¼r die Schuhe ist allerdings der Hammer. In meiner GrÃ¶Ãe sogar fÃ¼r 70â¬. Nur doof, das ich die schon hab und zwar fÃ¼r 120â¬  

Wenn es trocken ist bin ich heute Abend dabei. Ich hoffe das es trocken bleibt. Ich hab seit Montag schon wieder Bock auf biken  

GruÃ
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juli 2011)

@ Christof: Das Beste ist, dass ich die fÃ¼r 70 â¬ habe ;-)))))

Bin heute auch dabei, das neue Trikot ausfÃ¼hren...


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Juli 2011)

hallo männers,
bin sonntag auch dabei.wann soll es denn morgens losgehen? 
nachmittags 15h am pub in dahlhausen richtig?

bin seit 3 wochen erkältet, habe sogar eine woche antibiotika genommen wegen einer mittelohrentzündung. bekomme das einfach nicht in den griff, ich hoffe aber das ich bis zum 5.8. endlich wieder fit bin. vertraue nun auf die kraft der natur und meiner ärztin.

ist das trikot wirklich so riesig? ich glaube ich habe auch eins in xl genommen, dass würde dann ja wie ein sack wirken?

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (27. Juli 2011)

@mike Ne ich denke dir dürfte das XL nur zu lang sein. Aber bei mir ist da schon ziemlich viel platz drin.


----------



## Kabahl (27. Juli 2011)

heut abend schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht, werde etwas später mit nina fahren.

und sonntag sieht es auch nicht gut aus... wir sind das we in holland und somit können wir weder ne tour fahren noch zum treffen kommen. 

haltet uns aber einfach auf dem laufenden.

gruß
nina und marcel


----------



## Kabahl (27. Juli 2011)

@24h-Duisburg: Es wurde eine Streckenänderung vorgenommen.

http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/2011/24h_Duisburg_Strecke_2011NEU.pdf

Die Strecke scheint laut Karte länger als letztes Jahr zu sein.


----------



## czlxst (27. Juli 2011)

Hi, wenn es nicht gleich in strömen regnet, bin ich bei der Runde dabei.

@Marcel, schade das ihr am Sonntag keine Zeit für eine Teambesprechung habt. Es wäre schon wichtig für die Planung, das wir uns wenigstens einmal zusammen treffen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kabahl (27. Juli 2011)

@Daniel: Da gebe ich dir recht, nur das Wochenende war schon lange geplant. ist aber auch etwas wetter abhängig, sprich wenn es dort wie sau regnet werden wir nicht fahren und würden dann natürlich zur Teambesprechung kommen.

@24h: Ist schon das Thema mit dem Grill geklärt? Wenn nich kümmern wir uns darum.

Hoffe auch das es trocken bleibt, will nämlich mein Rad fürs Rennen einstellen.


----------



## Fire578 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich hab gerade nochmal mit Dennis gesprochen.
Wenn es nicht regnet würde er heute auch fahren. Allerdings schafft er erst 19 Uhr. Ich hätte auch nichts gegen 19Uhr.
Wie sieht es mit den anderen aus? Sollen wir uns dann erst um 19Uhr an der SB treffen? 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juli 2011)

Also, es gibt Unwetterwarnung mit Gewitter, Boen und Starkregen. Bin eben aus Essen gekommen, da war es schon zu Gange. Bin gerne dabei, auf 1900 zu verschieben, evtl. sollten wir uns auch im W-holz treffen, es ist angenehmer bei Regen im Wald zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (27. Juli 2011)

19 Uhr ist O.K. Dann regnet es vielleicht nicht mehr. Im Moment ist sieht es aus, als würde es gleich aufhören.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. Juli 2011)

Hi @all...

Also hier ist es noch gut am schütten bei mir in E-Dorf. Was haltet Ihr denn von morgen Abend?
Soll morgen mal den ganzen Tag trocken bleiben.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juli 2011)

Also, hier ist auch gut nass. Ich denke, es hat heute keinen Sinn. Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Neuer Anlauf am Freitag?


----------



## Wichti (27. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre in ca. 15 minuten los. Hier hat es aufgehört zu regnen. Morgen kann ich nicht. Evtl. Freitag - aber nicht so spät.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. Juli 2011)

Mit Freitag muss ich schaun, Christof wollte mein Bike Abends haben.

Also ich verschiebe auf morgen, aber danke das Ihr auch dann erst um 19h los wolltet.
Ist mir heut Abend von oben und unten zu nass!!!

Oder?


----------



## Fire578 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube auch das es zu nass ist heute. Das regt mich langsam echt auf mit dem wetter. Immer zum feierabend regnet es. Echt zum kotzen.


----------



## Kabahl (27. Juli 2011)

@24-Duisburg: Bei uns hat sich die Wochenendplanung geändert, wir sind doch in Essen und somit beim Treffen am Sonntag dabei. Wir fahren dann allerdings erst am Nachmittag, da ich morgens arbeiten bin.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wichti (27. Juli 2011)

Wow, das war eine heiße Runde heute - bei blauem Himmel!! Ich hatte immerhin 30 Km auf dem Tacho. War aber ganz schön finster zum Schluss...


@Marcel: Super. Dann sehen wir uns um 15 Uhr am Sonntag.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, das war ne geile runde. Mein rad ist auch schon wieder sauber. Hab das mal direkt gemacht, solange der dreck noch frisch ist.

Leider hab ich dabei festgestellt das ich ziemlich viel spiel im tretlager hab. Werd ich wohl mal mit bike and service drüber reden müssen. So langsam nervt es.

Gruß christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. Juli 2011)

Servus, kann heut Abend jemand?

Wenn das Wetter hält würde ich so ab 19h los?!

Wäre cool wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hätte.

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. Juli 2011)

Aktuelle Wetter News, sagen starken Regen an. Son sche.....

Kein Bock mehr auf das Wetter, also leider fällt mal wieder die Tour ins Wasser.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (28. Juli 2011)

also, es war ne klasse Runde gestern abend - ohne Regenjacke- mit blauem Himmel, der nachher ziemlich schwarz war. Wir kamen erst im Dunkeln nach Hause, die Räder habe ich nach Gefühl sauber gemacht. Es waren dann 39km und über 540hm.
 Heute sind auch die Knieschoner von Nico da, das Knie ist aber schon kaputt... ;-) nee geht wieder...


----------



## czlxst (30. Juli 2011)

Habe es endlich geschafft die Test Videos aus Langenberg und vom Wasserturm hochzuladen.

Die Qualität ist aber sehr bescheiden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zeKai (30. Juli 2011)

Man darf auch nicht zu viel erwarten von der kleinen Kamera. Das video geht fast, aber der sound... ohrenschmerzen!


----------



## Fire578 (30. Juli 2011)

@Daniel: Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Die Quali könnte zwar besser sein, aber wenn du die Cam nicht an den Lenker machst geht es denke ich.

@Saalbach:
Guckt mal was man auf so engem Platz alles aufbauen kann. Mal sehen ob ihr wisst wo das ist. Die fahren da sogar von einem Hausdach runter 

http://youtu.be/B_kSRROAdhI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (30. Juli 2011)

@24h - Daniel ist nun offiziell euer Teamleader, wie sieht es mit einem Ersatzfahrer aus?

ps heute abend derny in der innenstadt!


----------



## zeKai (30. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr erstmal ne kleine runde bevor es wieder zu schiffen beginnt


----------



## T-man__ (30. Juli 2011)

Morgen 1000 Schwimmbruecke! Demokratisch! So! ;-)


----------



## czlxst (30. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es morgen mit "L-Weg", lange nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. Juli 2011)

Servus, 

also 10h ist super, und L-Weg klingt auch gut.
Bin dabei.

Dennis


----------



## czlxst (30. Juli 2011)

Habe einige Saalbach Fotos ins Album hochgeladen.

Morgen bringe ich die Fotos auf CD mit, konnte sie nicht bei Web.de rein stellen.

Bis morgen.

Daniel


----------



## zeKai (30. Juli 2011)

L-Weg klingt gut, hoffen wir das sich das Wetter hält.


----------



## T-man__ (30. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr in Saalbach nur Pause gemacht ??? ;-)

Die Kamera muss auf den Helm, mir isset schlecht vom Video schauen...


----------



## Kabahl (30. Juli 2011)

Nabend zusammen!
Wo treffen wir uns denn morgen Nachmittag? Am Pub sprich Ruhrbogen oder am Ponton (direkt an der Schwimmbrücke)?


----------



## Wichti (30. Juli 2011)

@Marcel: direkt am Ponton.

@all: Markus wäre bei den 24h in Duisburg dabei. Er bräuchte nur eine Lampe!! Ich habe noch einen Chinaböller, aber der Akku schwächelt. 

Morgen L-Weg finde ich gut. War übrigens gerade mit Markus beim Derny-Rennen in der Stadt. Wahnsinn, wie die Typen fahren ...

Bis morgen

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (31. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir eine meiner Lampen mitbringen, und 2 akkus. Ladegerät hast du ja oder? (sind chinaböller)

Denk an meinen Kleinkram, und ich brauche noch die Bankverbindung @jens


----------



## Wichti (31. Juli 2011)

@Kai: Super!! Danke schon mal. DenKleinkram packe ich gleich ein. Soll ich dir dein Trikot auch gleich mitbringen?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (31. Juli 2011)

Kannst du gerne machen wenn der rucksack den platz hergibt.


----------



## Wichti (31. Juli 2011)

@Michael: Konntest du mal den Akku checken?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (31. Juli 2011)

@ Jens: ich konnte ihm Leben einhauchen, wieviel der noch bringt, weiss ich erst nach ein paar Ladezyklen. Det dauert etwas...


----------



## Wichti (1. August 2011)

@Michael: Schon mal herzlichen Dank!! Ich rufe dich heute Abend mal an...


----------



## Verdita (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgender Endstand zum 24h-Rennen: Markus hat nun offiziell den Platz  von Stefan eingenommen. Die Startnummern sind zwar schon gedruckt, aber  die Dame von Skyder (Veranstalter) war so nett den Namen noch auf der Start- und Ergebnisliste auszutauschen.  Demnach sind wir jetzt tatsächlich wieder acht Teilnehmer 

Näheres zu unserem Standplatz erfahren wir - wie Daniel schon sagte - morgen im Internet.

Zum Frühstück: Anmelden können wir uns dafür nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich den Tipp bekommen, dass wir uns evtl. bei der Verzehrmarkenstelle noch nachmelden können, also werden wir am Freitag mal schauen, was wir noch regeln können.

Na, dann wünsche ich uns allen schon einmal gutes Wetter für das Wochenende und ein erfolgreiches Rennen!!!

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## corratec1234 (1. August 2011)

nabend,
@nina, erstmal danke für die ganzen infos. super, dass markus noch nachrücken konnte.

das mit dem frühstück ist ja doof, aber nicht mehr zu ändern. wenn wir uns nicht mehr nachmelden können, sollten wir uns was zum frühstücken mitbringen.

ich werde morgen früh nochmal zum doc gehen.sage euch dann morgen bescheid, wie es mit dem einsatz aussieht? also drückt die daumen.

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (1. August 2011)

@Nina: Danke!!! Zur Not grillen wir halt ne Bratwurst zum Frühstück 

@Mike: Ich drücke die Daumen!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (2. August 2011)

@Jens: Bratwurst zum Frühstück... ich bin dabei!

@Mike: Hoffe das klappt mit dem Renneinsatz bei dir.


----------



## Fire578 (2. August 2011)

Hi zusammen

@Nina: Super danke das du dich gekümmert hast.

@Mike: Drück dir die Daumen.

@all
Wie sieht es denn heute mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Ich kann morgen nicht und das Wetter ist top. 19:00 Uhr SB?!

Grüße Christof


----------



## Kabahl (2. August 2011)

@Christof: Lust hätte ich schon, passt aber zeitlich nicht


----------



## czlxst (2. August 2011)

@Nina, danke das Du das geklärt hast.

@Christopf, Lust hätte ich heute auch auf eine kleine Runde. Bin um sieben an der SB.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (2. August 2011)

Hi daniel. Cool dann bis gleich.


----------



## corratec1234 (2. August 2011)

so männers und die dame, war beim doc und muss schon wieder antibiotika nehmen. evtl. bin ich bis samstag wieder fit? also bitte weiter die daumen drücken. ich könnte echt kotzen!

@ all, soll ich eigentlich den stromerzeuger mitbringen zum rennen?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (2. August 2011)

@Mike: Wenn du dafür noch platz hast bring ihn einfach mal mit kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Kabahl (3. August 2011)

@24h: Hab mir gerade die Aufteilung des Fahrerlagers angeschaut, wir sind wieder in Sektor S untergebracht 

Wir werden am Freitag gucken ob wir wieder den gleichen Platz beziehen können.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wichti (3. August 2011)

Cool, wollte auch gerade nachschauen, wo wir sind. Habe gerade meine Lampe an das Ladegerät angeschlossen. Denkt auch an ein Rücklicht!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (3. August 2011)

@all, wer bringt denn am freitag eine bequeme liege mit? ich habe leider keine, würde aber nur ungerne auf dem boden schlafen.

ach ja, mir gehts schon besser. also, ich denke ich bin bis samstag fit.

gruß mike


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> Cool, wollte auch gerade nachschauen, wo wir sind. Habe gerade meine Lampe an das Ladegerät angeschlossen. Denkt auch an ein Rücklicht!!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens



Huhu Jens!

Ich hause in Sektor T mit meinem 2er . Da wir relativ kurze Wechsel haben, und daher ständig auf der Strecke mit 45 Minuten Pause nur.....vielleicht kommst mal rüber wenn Du Zeit hast  

Edith sagt:
Wir haben ein recht großes Zelt zusammen mit einem anderen 2er und einem riesigen Aylienz Banner dran


----------



## czlxst (3. August 2011)

@Mike, ich bringe eine Liege mit. Die hatte ich auch letztes Jahr dabei, falls du dich erinnern kannst.
Ich werde auch eine Elektro-Kochplatte mitbringen. 

Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (3. August 2011)

ja natürlich kann ich mich an die liege erinnern daniel. die war super.

ich habe auch mal schlösser eingepackt für unsere bikes,weiß ja nicht wer seins schon am fr.mitbringen wird?

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (4. August 2011)

Ich wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß beim 24h rennen. Hoffentlich verletzt sich niemand und das die Räder heil heim kommen. 

Ich werte das auch als Omen das mir heute Mittag irgendwas mit dem Schaltwerk passiert ist, die kette hat keine Spannung mehr der Käfig drückt die kette nach oben statt sie nach unten zu ziehen.
*nachtrag: Schaltwerk ist wohl wieder fit. Einfach den langen Käfig abgemacht und die Feder wieder richtig eingespannt. Die war verbogen und ist deswegen wohl aus der Führung gerutscht.


----------



## Wichti (4. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Huhu Jens!
> 
> Ich hause in Sektor T mit meinem 2er . Da wir relativ kurze Wechsel haben, und daher ständig auf der Strecke mit 45 Minuten Pause nur.....vielleicht kommst mal rüber wenn Du Zeit hast
> 
> ...



Hi Wencke,

Zeit habe ich ja wahrscheinlich genug - ich muss allerdings meine Kids beim Kid's Cup anfeuern. Mein kleiner Sohn ist mit Jahrgang 2007 der jüngste Teilnehmer - aber fest davon überzeugt zu gewinnen 

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis Samstag!


----------



## corratec1234 (5. August 2011)

so männers, auto ist beladen und bereit. ich bin nun total platt und voller vorfreude auf das wochenende.

@jens, ich muss dir noch die kohle geben. soll ich die überweisen oder bar geben?
@christof, denkst du bitte an den wasserkocher?

so gute nacht und bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (5. August 2011)

@Mike
den hat Jens schon im Auto, so das du ihn heute abend schon hast.


----------



## dissident (5. August 2011)

@24h - ich drück euch die daumen, viel spaß und kette rechts!


----------



## Kabahl (6. August 2011)

Hi Stefan,

vielen lieben Dank. Im nächsten Jahr bist du wieder mit dabei 

Grüße vom gesamten Team


----------



## Wichti (8. August 2011)

Schön wars!!

Bin jetzt mal weg. In den Alpen - mit 4 Bikes und einem Laufrad

Grüße an alle,

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (8. August 2011)

@jens: wohl eher in den alpenauslaeufern...
Habe mit Nico am Samstag die erste Tour gemacht. Loisachtal Walchensee, kochelsee rund 60km 1200hm bei schoenstem Wetter. Astreine Tour. Schaue schon nach der naechsten...


----------



## czlxst (8. August 2011)

Schönes Gruppenfoto ist es geworden.

Es hat heute sehr lange gedauert bis der Lack am Fahrrad beim putzen zum Vorschein gekommen ist. 

Hat jemand zufällig meinen Seitenschneider mitgenommen, habe ihn auf einem Fahrradsattel liegen lassen. 

@Christof, wie machen wir das mit dem Träger?

Daniel


----------



## czlxst (8. August 2011)

@Kai. wie bekommen ich den Zahnkranz von der Hope Nabe ab. Mein Spezialwerkzeug passt nicht drauf.

Wie gehst Du da vor?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zeKai (8. August 2011)

huh? was meinst genau? die Kassette oder den Freilaufkörper?
Kassette ist wie bei jedem LRS, mit Ratsche und dem Aufsatz.

Und den Freilauf kannst du einfach mit der Hand abziehen. Aber es sollte vorher die Kassette abmontiert sein.


----------



## Wichti (9. August 2011)

T-man schrieb:


> @jens: wohl eher in den alpenauslaeufern...
> Habe mit Nico am Samstag die erste Tour gemacht. Loisachtal Walchensee, kochelsee rund 60km 1200hm bei schoenstem Wetter. Astreine Tour. Schaue schon nach der naechsten...



Warum Alpenausläufer? Galtür liegt auf 1.600Metern. Hier geht es auf über 3000 Meter hoch - MIT dem Bike (und dem Lift)!

Grüsse, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (9. August 2011)

@24h- Super! Ich hoffe, ihr habe alles ohne Verletzungen und mit viel Spaß hinter euch gebracht! Glückwunsch.

@Jens - wenn es dir passt, hole ich mein Trikot am WE ab. Melde mich vorher noch emal bei dir.

.stefan


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. August 2011)

Hi Jungs, war ne super Sache mit Euch !!!! Nächstes Jahr wieder.

@Daniel: Christof hat mir den Träger gegeben, wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du ihn nach der Arbeit abholen. Wenn ich es in Erinnerung habe hat er auch Deinen Seitenschneider. Den bekommst Du wieder wenn er aus München wieder da ist.

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (10. August 2011)

Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde heute? so gegen 17:30 - 18:00.


----------



## T-man__ (10. August 2011)

@ Jens: Lift pah! in good old Garmisch nimmt dich keine Seilbahn mit ... Gestern im Regen Ettaler Mandl. Nasse Tragetour zum Abgewöhnen. Was selten so erfeut ne Forstautobahn zu sehen. Die nächste wird besser.

@ 24h Racer: Ihr seht auf dem Bild richtig schön fertig aus... Muss gut gewesen sein.


----------



## T-man__ (11. August 2011)

Servus Buam,

 vielen Dank für die vielen harten Trainingseinheiten in den letzten Monaten. Es hat sich gelohnt...
 So ein breites Grinsen 
 (-------------------------------------------------------------------------)

 Heute war ein Ruhrpottmountainbiker hinter der Zugspitze unterwegs im Reintal 

 guckst du hier: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ieisfgjmlcvmzprq&referrer=trackList

 Super Wetter, super trail, super Landschaft, das Beste, das ich jemals gefahren bin!!!

habe mal 2 Bilder eingestellt.

 @ all @ 24h : was habt ihr denn für eine Platzierung rausgefahren?


----------



## Kabahl (11. August 2011)

@Michael: Wir sind auf Platz 57 von 80 in der 8er Männerwertung gelandet und insgesamt auf Platz 214 von 449 Teams (inklusive Solofahrer).

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (12. August 2011)

So nun brauche ich erst mal einen neuen Helm. Meiner ist angebrochen, nachdem ich am Dienstag eine 1A gesichtslandung gemacht habe im wholz, mir hat es da in der Zufahrt wohl irgendwie den Lenker zerrissen das nächste woran ich mich erinnere ist wie ich auf der Parkbank am Schachbrett Sitz und mich ein jogger ausfragt ob alles iO sei.

Aber alles halb so schlimm nichts gebrochen, Gehirnerschütterung mit Gedächtnis Verlust von 20-30minuten(Schädeltrauma, mit Halskrause!), der Handballen links hat keine haut mehr, mein linker Ellenbogen, Schulter und Finger haben bissi was abgekommen.

War 2 tage etwas groggy mit Fieber im Bett, aber nun gehts wieder. An Radfahren ist bis die Hand einigermaßen geheilt ist aber nicht zu denken. Gut das ich einen helm aufgehabt habe, besser wäre noch gewesen zusätzlich Handschuhe zu tragen. 

grüße Kai


----------



## corratec1234 (12. August 2011)

@kai, man dich kann man aber auch nicht alleine fahren lassen.du machst sachen! zumindest ist dir nicht mehr passiert, aber beim nächstenmal solltest du handschuhe tragen. das zeigt mal wieder wie wichtig ein helm ist bei unserem sport. ohne helm wäre sicherlich noch mehr passiert.

gute besserung

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (12. August 2011)

Allerdings, ohne helm wär das sicher ganz anders ausgegangen. 



Helm innen an 2 oder 3 stellen gebrochen. Wird nur noch durch die hart schale zusammengehalten.


----------



## dissident (12. August 2011)

@kai - gute besserung, helm sei dank

@ all- kann jemand eine kühl-gefrierkombi gebrauchen? weiß, 1,45 hoch, funktioniert 1a, bei mir abzuholen


----------



## Wichti (12. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

so sieht es hier in Ischgl auf knapp 3.000 Metern aus. Schnee, Tauwasser, knietiefer Matsch - ich bin gestern eine Höllentour gefahren. Eigentlich eher spaßig: Hoch mit dem Lift, 9 KM Singeltrails bergab, 30 Km, aber aufgrund der Bedingungen absolut kräftezehrend. Das ist schon sehr extrem!






*@Kai*: Ganz viele Grüße und gute Besserung!!!

*@Michael*: Kannst dir gleich mal vormerken: erstes Augustwochenende 2012: 24h Duisburg (das passt wegen Ferien diesmal besser). Und viel Spaß noch hinter der Zugspitze 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (12. August 2011)

@kai: Gute Besserung, dich kann man wirklich nicht alleine lassen...

30 min Gedächtnislücke gehen noch, ich kann mich an manche Party erinnern, da fehlen mir Stunden... ;-)

Leih dir mal von Daniel den Vollprotektor...

Hier ist das Wetter noch gut. Heute war Wandern angesagt, 1000hm bergab... meine Beine.... oha.

Meine vordere Bremsscheibe ist von vorgestern leicht blau eingefärbt. Das Schild: "Radfahrer absteigen" hatte wohl doch eine Bedeutung. 30% bergab über längere Zeit waren kein Spass für die Bremsanlage.

@ Jens: Übst du schon für den Winter??? Du hast es gut. Bisher habe ich noch keine Seilbahn gefunden, die Bikes mitnimmt. Wenn jemand in der Nähe von Garmisch / Mittenwald einen Tip hat, immer her damit.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

@Urlauber: Viel Spaß noch beim Höhentraining und lasst mir die Kühe am Leben 

@Kai: Gute Besserung

@Daniel: Was ist denn mit Deinem Träger, wann möchtest Du ihn wieder haben?

@all: Bin für morgen leider raus, habe mir den Nacken verrengt und kann den Kopf kaum drehen, son sch...

Also viel Spaß morgen.

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (15. August 2011)

Servus.

wollte fragen was die Mittwochrunde morgen macht?!!!

Daniel und ich würden morgen Abend ne kleine Runde drehen, Start so ca. zwischen 18-19h....

Hat noch wer Lust und Zeit?

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (15. August 2011)

arrrgh... mal wieder keine zeit 
viel spass euch beiden!


----------



## corratec1234 (15. August 2011)

habe auch leider keine zeit, shit.

viel spaß

ich würde gerne donnerstag vormittag fahren, habe da frei.ist noch jemand von euch in der glücklichen situation frei zu haben und würde mit mir eine schöne runde drehen?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (15. August 2011)

Ich fahr evtl nächste Woche wieder, diese Woche lass ich es noch ruhig angehen, heute ein wenig Trasse gefahren. Geht soweit auch alles nur an der Hand spannt noch etwas. Wenn da die Kruste weg ist sollte es wieder komplett gehen. 

grüße Kai


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (16. August 2011)

Servus, also ich meinte Mittwoch und nicht heute 

Dennis


----------



## czlxst (16. August 2011)

Bin heute dabei, kann aber erst um 19:00 Uhr an der SB sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kabahl (16. August 2011)

@all: *24h Duisbug 2012, Anmeldestart: Sa., 1. Oktober 2011*


----------



## T-man__ (16. August 2011)

Grüsse aus dem Urlaub. 1150hm in 1:45h - und dann war der Almwirt beim Vieh.. jetzt habe ich dicke Beine...


----------



## Kabahl (17. August 2011)

fährt heute abend jemand und wenn wann? ich wäre dann dabei.
gruß marcel


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (17. August 2011)

19h Schwimmbrücke !!!

Daniel und ich sind da.....

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (17. August 2011)

super bis gleich!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (17. August 2011)

jo bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (18. August 2011)

2700hm in 2 Tagen. (auch rauf! Fuer die liftfahrer...) da meine Bremsscheiben etwas bunt geworden sind, habe ich erst einmal nen upgrade bestellt. Die geniale Trailabfahrt vom thoerlen war wohl zu heftig ...


----------



## dissident (20. August 2011)

moin moin,

was geht denn morgen? ich würde gerne mal wieder ne runde im wald drehen.


----------



## Fire578 (20. August 2011)

So jungs, 
24 stunden laufen ab jetzt. Strecke hat knapp 9,5 km, die sonne brennt und ich warte auf meine ersten beiden runden. Starte als dritter.
Das wird anstrengend...

Gruß christof


----------



## Kabahl (20. August 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> So jungs,
> 24 stunden laufen ab jetzt. Strecke hat knapp 9,5 km, die sonne brennt und ich warte auf meine ersten beiden runden. Starte als dritter.
> Das wird anstrengend...
> 
> Gruß christof



Dann viel Spass und erfolg. Und das es kein Stürze gibt!

Gruß Nina & Marcel


----------



## czlxst (20. August 2011)

Fire578 schrieb:


> So jungs,
> 24 stunden laufen ab jetzt. Strecke hat knapp 9,5 km, die sonne brennt und ich warte auf meine ersten beiden runden. Starte als dritter.
> Das wird anstrengend...
> 
> Gruß christof



Gib alles. Viel Spaß am ring.


----------



## Fire578 (20. August 2011)

So mal ein kleines update. Ich fahre so 24 - 25 minuten zeiten. Aber ich glaube die kann ich nicht halten. 150 hm sind kein zuckerschlecken. Außerdem ist es heiß.
Zur zeit sind wir auf platz 23. Ich hoffe in der nacht können wir plätze gut machen.
Gruß christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (20. August 2011)

Hau rein, Christof!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (21. August 2011)

Mal ein kleines update,
Wir liegen auf platz 26 mit 2 minuten rückstand auf das nächste team. Ich bin völlig platt. Wir haben jetzt auf eine runde wechseln gewechselt, weil alle nur noch eine schnelle runde schaffen. Also top 20 ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr drin. Für mich zählt nur noch ankommen.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (21. August 2011)

@Christof:

DAUMEN DRÜCK!!!! Die TOP 20 schafft Ihr!!!

Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (21. August 2011)

So hier das offizielle endergebnis. Platz 25 und sechster in der altersklasse. Unser zweier team ist zweiter in der ak und das andere vierer ist vierter und erster in der ak.
War sau hart, aber ich bin froh es durchgehalten zu haben. Für nächstes jahr wird wieder trainiert und nicht gestürzt vorher.

Gruß christof


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (23. August 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hätte auch mal Lust mit euch zu fahren ? Hab ein GT und ein Rohloff-MTB-Gerät in meinem Bestand. 

Wann fahrt ihr das nächste Mal ?


----------



## T-man__ (23. August 2011)

Servus buam, morgen geht es auf die Karvendelrunde bei über 30grad. Bin mal gespannt wie es laufen wird. Es sind ueber 1800hm.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (24. August 2011)

@Michael: Viel Spaß und Zähne zusammenbeissen... 

@BochumBiker: Wir fahren immer Sonntags ab ca.10h an der Schwimmbrücke in Dahlhausen. Wenn wir uns wo anders treffen dann wird das hier im Forum bekannt gegeben.
Kannst gerne mal vorbeischaun.

@all: Bin heut Abend raus, bekomme besuch....

Dennis

Könnte aber morgen Abend?!!


----------



## Kabahl (24. August 2011)

Bin auch raus, hab mir ne schöne Erkältung eingefangen.

Marcel


----------



## T-man__ (24. August 2011)

71km, 1929hm, 5:35h, perfektes Wetter, gut... 30grad sind eigentlich zu warm... tolle Landschaft, super Aussichten. Ich bin fertig! Und das timing war perfekt, 1o min nach ankunft gabs Gewitter und Regen. Ein geiler Tag...


----------



## Fire578 (25. August 2011)

Hi Jungs,
wie sieht es denn heute Abend mit biken aus? Jemand Lust und Zeit so um 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr an der SB?

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (25. August 2011)

Ich treff mich um 1900 uhr mit dennis an der sb. Will noch wer mit?

Gruß christof


----------



## Wichti (26. August 2011)

Hi, fährt Sonntag jemand?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (26. August 2011)

Hey Jens, zurueck vom Liftfahren?
Ich reise morgen erst heim und zweifle, dass es Sonntag klappt.


----------



## Wichti (27. August 2011)

@Michael: Bin gestern Abend zurückgekommen und werde Sonntag notfalls auch allein starten.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (27. August 2011)

Wenn es das Wetter morgen zulässt, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. August 2011)

Servus,

Schön das die Urlauber so langsam wieder eintrudeln 

Sonntag würden Christof und ich auch fahren, wollen aber etwas später los, so gegen 11h, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Christof ist auf dem Zeltfestival und ich bin auf Geb. heut Abend deshalb würden wir morgen gerne später los.

Ist das OK? ansonstens fahren wir wenn auch alleine los.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (27. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

für mich ist 11 Uhr o.k. Treffpunkt Schwimmbrücke?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. August 2011)

Moin moin,

also ich würde 11h SB schaffen?! Jens bestimmt auch, kommt
sonst noch wer?

Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (28. August 2011)

Ja ich bin auch um elf da.
Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (28. August 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## zeKai (28. August 2011)

sollte machbar sein. Ich such grad meinen helm.


----------



## Wichti (28. August 2011)

Bin dabei.

Jens


----------



## dissident (28. August 2011)

viel spaß im matsch  
@jens - hab dir ne pn geschrieben


----------



## czlxst (29. August 2011)

Dennis, alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Lass dich reich  & 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kabahl (29. August 2011)

@Dennis: Von Nina und mir auch alles Guete zum Geburtstag!

Gruß Nina und Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (29. August 2011)

@ dennis

alles gute zum geburtstag, lass dich feiern!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (29. August 2011)

Hi zusammen und danke für Eure Glückwünsche!!!

Danke danke danke..... 

Werd ich machen.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (29. August 2011)

Hi Dennis,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (30. August 2011)

@dennis, alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag.

gruß


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (31. August 2011)

Hi und danke nochmal an alle.

Wer hat Zeit und Lust gleich ne Runde zu drehen?

Christof und meiner einer treffen uns um 19h am Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz!!!

Also vielleicht bis später.

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (31. August 2011)

komme auch hoffe ich bin pünktlich


----------



## T-man__ (2. September 2011)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Kabahl (2. September 2011)

wollte gleich starten, wo wolltest du denn lang


----------



## T-man__ (2. September 2011)

Muss meinen krempel nach dem urlaub zusammensuchen und kann um 1800 an der schwimmbruecke sein , ok?


----------



## Kabahl (2. September 2011)

1800 ist ok. sollte ich auch schaffen. bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (2. September 2011)

Hey,

ich überlege Sonntag auch Mitzufahren. Vorraus gesetzt es kommt nichts von Oben 

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## Wichti (3. September 2011)

Morgen 10 Uhr? Treffpunkt Weitmarer Holz oder Schwimmbrücke. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust, Richtung Muttental zu fahren. Wer ist morgen dabei?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (3. September 2011)

Morgen solls shit wetter geben... bin dabei,wenns keine hunde regnet. Was ist mit heute? Fahre gleich los.


----------



## T-man__ (3. September 2011)

Sitze gerade am bh mit latte macc und apfelkuchen. Dabei drehorgel und tuba. "frau meier hat gelbe unterhosen an, da sind rote maschen dran..." geil...


----------



## dissident (3. September 2011)

@all - werde heute wohl auch noch ne kleine runde drehen, ca 1,5 bis 2 h. jemand lust? muss vorher noch zentrieren und sachen machen.

kennt jemand jemanden, der günstig einspeicht? (rennrad hr)


----------



## Wichti (3. September 2011)

Wo wollen wir uns morgen treffen?

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (3. September 2011)

Lass uns morgen am Weitmarer Holz treffen. Dann Richtung Muttental ist ok.


----------



## Wichti (3. September 2011)

Finde ich gut. 10 Uhr Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz. Falls es morgen früh regnen sollte, posten wir nochmal. Freue mich schon!!

@Tim: Falls du mitkommen willst: Es ist der Parkplatz nach dem Friedhof auf der linken Seite, wenn du von der Hattinger Straße kommst (die Straße heißt Schlossstraße).

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (3. September 2011)

Servus,
war heute auch am BH allerdings zu Fuß, waren wandern und mal zu Fuß die Trail abgelaufen die wir sonst unter die Stollen nehmen.

Zu Fuß ist das alles schon etwas haariger. 

Bin für morgen leider raus, würde aber in der Woche gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen!!!

Viel Spaß morgen....

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (3. September 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> @Tim: Falls du mitkommen willst: Es ist der Parkplatz nach dem Friedhof auf der linken Seite, wenn du von der Hattinger Straße kommst (die Straße heißt Schlossstraße).



Danke für den Hinweis,  bin in Sundern aufgewachsen.....

Werde dasein weis aber nicht wie fitt morgen noch bin habe mir heute 150 km und 3000 hm durchs Bergische angetan mit noch son paar Verrückten.  Eventuell Dreh früher Richtung Heimat mal sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## zeKai (4. September 2011)

puh bei mir wirds wenn paar minuten später. als 10e.. v0r 5minuten aufgewacht!


----------



## Wichti (4. September 2011)

Alles klar. Wir warten ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (4. September 2011)

Entschuldigung  aber bin raus, fühle mich heute nicht so gut. Wünsche nee Nette Runde.

Sorry Nächste mal.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## T-man__ (4. September 2011)

Na jens, noch trocken nach hause gekommen? Kai und ich haben beim friedhof nett untergestanden.


----------



## Wichti (4. September 2011)

@Michael und Kai: Ich bin an der Kellertür angekommen, dann gings voll ab. Rad war danach fast sauber

War eine schöne Tour - die Fähre kannte ich nicht. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Grüße

Jens

@Tim: nach 3.000 Hm würde ich mich glaube ich auch kacke fühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (4. September 2011)

Wetter war besser als erwartet. Ja die fähre war mal was anderes.... böse Zungen behaupten ja wir wären zu faul gewesen  Aber im Nachhinein froh darüber nicht die ganzen Umwege gefahren zu sein. Sonst hätte uns das Donnerwetter richtig erwischt. 

War lustige rutschige Tour.


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (4. September 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> @Tim: nach 3.000 Hm würde ich mich glaube ich auch kacke fühlen



Mhh an den 3000 Hm hat es nicht gelegen, eher der Wetteruschwung macht mir immer zu schaffen. Bin diese Jahr einige Longdistanzen mit Rennrad gefahren. ERfolgreiche Teilnahme an Trondheim - Oslo und zwei 600er Brevet. 

Hoffe klapp die Tage mal Vielleicht jemand Dienstag abend Lust nee Runde zu drehen? 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## czlxst (5. September 2011)

Schönen Gruß von der Alpenüberquerung. Zwei Etappen sind geschaffen, vier warten noch. 

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (6. September 2011)

@Daniel: Viel Spaß noch!!! Wäre auch lieber in den Alpen als im Büro 

@all: Fährt jemand morgen? Ich könnte es bis 19 Uhr schaffen - vermutlich müssten wir aber schon Lampen mitnehmen ...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (7. September 2011)

Bin noch auf der Arbeit. 1900 schaffe ich nicht. geht's auch später? 1930 oder2000 mit Lampe natürlich?


----------



## Wichti (7. September 2011)

Uff, frisch geduscht und gesättigt ...

Michael und ich sind heute den ersten Herbst-Nightride gefahren. Von oben wars trocken, von unten überhaupt nicht. Hat aber Spaß gemacht  

Geht was am Sonntag?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (9. September 2011)

Ich fahre gleich noch ne runde. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## zeKai (9. September 2011)

is ziemlich dunkel...


----------



## Wichti (10. September 2011)

Habe gestern nach der Arbeit mit einem Arbeitskollegen bei strömendem Regen eine Runde im Bergischen Land gedreht (rund um den Dhünntalstausee). War mal was neues - sollten wir auch mal hinfahren. 

Bei mir sieht es am Sonntag zumindest am Vormittag schlecht aus - Sohn hat Fußballturnier. Ich kann nur nachmittags ab ca. 14.15 fahren. Fährt eigentlich jemand heute?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (10. September 2011)

Ich gehe jetzt ne std mit dem hund. Danach ne Runde mit dem Bike. Kommt jemand mit? (ich meine die bikerunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (10. September 2011)

Bin dabei. 11.45 W-Holz?

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (10. September 2011)

Bis gleich


----------



## czlxst (10. September 2011)

Habe es geachaff. 
360km mit 7900hm liegen hinter mir. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, war eine super Erfahrung.
Jetzt brauche ich etwas Regeneration. ;-)

Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (10. September 2011)

respekt und hut ab daniel. ich hoffe du konntest das ein oder andere bild machen und wirst uns beim nächsten stammtisch was erzählen können?

wer ist denn morgen früh am start? würde gerne aufs rad, muss nur schauen ob es noch funktioniert? alles knackt und knarzt an dem rahmen.

gruß mike


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. September 2011)

Also wenn morgen keine Hunde und Katzen vom Himmel fallen würde ich ne Runde drehen wollen.

Wann, Wo und Wer kommt denn alles???

Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (10. September 2011)

Wenn es trocken ist bin ich dabei. Ich wurde sagen 10 Uhr wie immer. Wo ist mir egal

Christof


----------



## Kabahl (10. September 2011)

@all: bin raus fÃ¼r morgen, hab heut nachtschicht.

@jens: du mÃ¼sstetst mir noch deine kontodaten schicken, damit ich dir endlich die kohle fÃ¼r die trikots Ã¼berweisen kann. waren doch 47â¬ fÃ¼rs kurzarm und 59â¬? fÃ¼rs langarm oder?

gruÃ marcel


----------



## Wichti (10. September 2011)

Ich kann morgen leider erst am Nachmittag starten. Kontodaten gebe ich durch.

Viele Grüsse, Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (10. September 2011)

10h ist super, sagt nur wo?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. September 2011)

Ok 10h SB und morgen nochmal nach dem Wetter ausschau halten.


----------



## T-man__ (11. September 2011)

I ch bin auch dabei


----------



## yoh_kurt (13. September 2011)

Moin,

ich habe mir nun vor einem 1/2Jahr endlich mal ein MTB aufgebaut und bin nun auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten, die mir den Brereich MTB mal näher bringen können.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Aufgebaut habe ich mir ein Gaint Anthem (CC und Marathon).

LG Tobi


----------



## Kabahl (13. September 2011)

@all: 
Da der Anmeldetermin fürs 24h-Rennen immer näher rückt, sollten wir mal abklären wie wir nächstes Jahr starten wollen. Wieder im 8er oder vielleicht ein 8er und 4er, wenn es zahlenmäßig passt. Weiterhin sollten wir klären wer die Anmeldung erledigen kann. Nina und ich fallen dafür raus, da wir ab nächster Woche im Urlaub sind und uns zur Anmeldezeit auf dem Rückflug befinden.

Hier nochmal die Termine:

24h-Rennen
Erstes Augustwochenende 04/05.08.2012

Anmeldung
01.10.2011 ab 8:00 Uhr.

Marcel


----------



## Wichti (13. September 2011)

@Marcel: Stimmt. Wir müssen uns anmelden für nächstes Jahr. Plan ist die Anmeldung eines 8er und eines 4er Teams.

@all: Sollten wir uns vorher nochmal zu einem Stammtisch treffen oder wollen wir das am Sonntag bei einer Tour besprechen?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (13. September 2011)

Gruss aus dem sonnigen warmen ljubljana. Tolles revier hier... kein bike mit :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (13. September 2011)

Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten.

Wäre echt super wenn wir ein 8er und ein 4er zusammen bekommen. Nina fragt morgen ein paar Arbeitskollegen die interesse dafür geäußert haben. Ich wäre beim 8er wieder mit dabei. Nina würde auch wieder mitfahren, wenn wir jedoch genug Männer (nur für ein 8er) zusammen bekommen würden, würde sie auch auf den Startplatz verzichten.

Marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (13. September 2011)

nabend, 
können uns gerne in dieser woche zu einem stammtisch verabreden.
ich würde auch wieder in einem achter starten, wieviele leute wären wir denn überhaupt? 

@marcel, wäre gut wenn du uns sagen könntest wieviele sich von rose gemeldet haben?

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (14. September 2011)

@all Ich denke auch wir sollten das in einem Stammtisch klären. Ich bin am Wochenende nicht hier. 
Ich fände es super wenn wir ein 8er und ein 4er Team zusammen bekommen würden. Ich würde dann im 4er Starten.

@Tobi Kannst dich uns gerne anschließen. Wir fahren normalerweise Sonntags Morgens um 10 in Dahlhausen an der Schwimmbrücke. Am besten aber vorher hier rein schauen und Bescheid geben ob du mit fährst.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Kabahl (14. September 2011)

Ich wäre auch für nen Stammtische in dieser woche.

@Mike: ich denke zwei bis drei, wenn ich genaueres weiss meld ich mich.


----------



## Fire578 (14. September 2011)

Also diese Woche wird wohl eng werden. Bleibt bei mir nur noch heute und morgen und morgen hab ich eigentlich auch schon was vor.


----------



## Kabahl (14. September 2011)

Nina und ich können nur diese Woche. Wir richten uns aber nach der Mehrheit, schließlich sollten möglichst viele zum Stammtisch kommen.


----------



## Kabahl (15. September 2011)

@24h: Es sieht schlecht für eine 8er und 4er aus, die Rose-Jungs bekommen am Rennwochenende wohl kein Frei bzw. müssen wegen Messen und sonstigen Veranstaltungen arbeiten.

Somit bleibt es wohl bei den Übrigen Verdächtigen.


----------



## yoh_kurt (15. September 2011)

@Christof, Danke für die Einladung, werde mich mal an dem 25.09. dazu gesellen. Denn dieses WE ist voll. :-(


----------



## S1Ready (15. September 2011)

Hi MTB-Community,

lese nun schon seit längerer Zeit hier mit und habe seit jeher mit diesem Forum geliebäugelt. Leider nur besass ich schon seit Jahren kein Mountainbike mehr. Da sich dies nun allerdings geändert hat, habe ich mich mal hier angemeldet. Bin sozusagen ganz frisch. 
Nun, ich komme jedenfalls aus Herne, bin 23 und suche ebenfalls ein paar Leute, mit denen man mal die ein oder andere Tour fahren kann. Ich habe keinerlei professionelle Ansprüche, es sollten Touren sein, die für Normalsterbliche ohne viel Training zu bewerkstelligen sind.

Als gebürtiger Bochumer, würde ich auch gern mal dort die ein oder andere Strecke fahren wollen. Hier in der Ecke kenne ich auch bereits so einige Routen. Die Haard bietet sich da ja vorallem an. Fahren tu ich ein Crossbike und ein Fullsuspension.

Würde mich über Resonanz freuen!


----------



## T-man__ (17. September 2011)

geht morgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1Ready (17. September 2011)

Meinst Du bei mir oder allgemein? Da ginge schon was. Plane ohnehin mal eine neu ausgearbeitete Tour zu fahren. Die schließt Wälder mit Gelände und den Herne Kanal ein. Für Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen.


----------



## Wichti (17. September 2011)

@Michael: Grundsätzlich schon. Lass uns mal 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke ins Auge fassen. Falls es regnet, posten wir nochmal. Irgendwie bin ich allerdings ziemlich unfit (leichte Erkältung), aber für eine nicht allzu lange Runde wird es schon reichen...

@S1Ready: Falls du Lust hast: Schwimmbrücke Bo Dahlhausen. 

Sonst noch jemand dabei?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## S1Ready (17. September 2011)

Muss mal sehen, die Anfahrt kommt ja noch hinzu für mich.
Wäre ja blöd, käme ich da schon nass und angeschlagen an.

Regnen tut es morgen übrigends definitiv und das bei 12-15 Grad.
Hätt ich morgen ein Auto zur Verfügung kein Thema aber so´s des numal.


----------



## T-man__ (17. September 2011)

mittags sollen es nur schauer sein


----------



## S1Ready (17. September 2011)

Könnten wir uns vor dem Busbahnhof auf der Hattingerstraße treffen, wäre es mit dem Rad machbar.
Anschließend könnte man ja Richtung Dahlhausen runterfahren. Sonst wirds etwas zu lang, leider.


----------



## T-man__ (18. September 2011)

dann lasst uns auf dem Parkplatz vorm weitmarer holz treffen, ist für den kollegen s1 dann auch nicht so weit


----------



## S1Ready (18. September 2011)

Okay, ich mehm an Du meinst den, wo die Blankensteinerstraße durchgeht? 
Ginge von mir aus klar. Passt Euch/ Dir 14 Uhr?


----------



## T-man__ (18. September 2011)

Jens: & all: fuer heute morgen vin ich leider raus. Vielleicht heute mittag. Ist aber leider auch nicht sicher:-( sorry


----------



## Wichti (18. September 2011)

@Michael: Alles klar. Ist mir nicht ganz unrecht. Bin sowieso schon erkältet. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1Ready (18. September 2011)

@T-man

schreib einfach was hier rein, falls Du noch fährst.


----------



## dirtyfaces (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Würd gerne beim 24h Duisburg mitfahren. Habt ihr evtl. noch einen Platz frei ? 

Gruß Volker

PS ich war beim 3 Lefty treffen letztes Wochenende in Hattingen Holthausen dabei...


----------



## dissident (21. September 2011)

so, möchte mich auch mal zurückmelden. das neue mädchen ist da! ist ganz süß. harte arbeit zahlt sich aus. bei den genen hatte ich schon bedenken... 
werde mich bald auch mal wieder auf rad schwingen

bestelle die tage bei brügelmann einen lenker, braucht noch jemand was???


----------



## czlxst (21. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, hoffe du kommst zum schlaffen. 

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (21. September 2011)

Hi Stefan,
auch von mir alles gute zur Geburt deiner Tochter. Dann wird es die nächste Zeit ja nichts werden mit dem schlafen denke ich  

Glückwünsche auch die Mama.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (22. September 2011)

alles gute auch von mir zur geburt deiner tochter. 
wir wollen natürlich auch ein paar daten haben und ein bild sehen.
viel spaß beim schlafen,lol.

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (22. September 2011)

Heute jemand auf dem bike?


----------



## dissident (22. September 2011)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> alles gute auch von mir zur geburt deiner tochter.
> wir wollen natürlich auch ein paar daten haben und ein bild sehen.
> viel spaß beim schlafen,lol.
> 
> gruß mike



schlafen geht ganz gut, foto und daten bei meinen fotos Nachtrag, besseres foto kommt morgen

@all p.s. will nachher noch bei rose bestellen, will wer was?????


----------



## T-man__ (22. September 2011)

Stefan: auch von mir alles Gute und Gesundheit für Eure Familie. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Wichti (22. September 2011)

@Stefan: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Papa! Und einen guten Start mit eurer kleinen! 

Viele Grüße - auch und besonders an deine Mädels

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (22. September 2011)

@ Stefan: Auch von uns alles Liebe zur Geburt!

Und an alle anderen sonnige Grüße von Mallorca.

@ Dennis: Dich erwartet bestes Wetter 

Viele Grüße
Nina & Marcel


----------



## T-man__ (23. September 2011)

wie sieht es am WE aus, heute abend und morgen wollte ich fahren, Sonntag geht bei mir nur ne kurze Runde ganz früh


----------



## zeKai (23. September 2011)

wann wolltest den heute ca. los? Könnte halt nur bis es finster wird.. sonst sehe ich nichts mehr


----------



## T-man__ (23. September 2011)

mache jetzt feierabend, wir könnten uns um 6 am tunnel treffen


----------



## Wichti (23. September 2011)

Morgen bin ich nicht da. Ich wollte Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde drehen - Wetter soll klasse werden. 

@Michael: Von mir aus können wir auch um 1/1 10 starten.

Ist jemand am Sonntag dabei? 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (23. September 2011)

ich pack das heute nimmer... sorry. 
Aber ich bin sonst jederzeit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1Ready (23. September 2011)

Da mein Wochenende soeben geplatzt ist, melde ich mich mal als verfügbar. 
Radeln macht sowieso mehr Spaß und ist auch noch gesund im gegensatz zum Alkohol!

Also schlagt mal ne Location plus Uhrzeit vor.

@Wichti

Würde ja den Sonntag auch favourisieren, da meine Beien von heute etwas Kur brauchen.


----------



## T-man__ (24. September 2011)

Ich fahre um 10oo los, hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## S1Ready (24. September 2011)

Ups, das war n bisel sehr kurzfristig. Vorallem so ohne Ziel.


----------



## T-man__ (24. September 2011)

Nun, der Weg ist das Ziel.  Fahre jetzt von eppendorf richtung elfringhauser...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (24. September 2011)

Servus, lebe auch noch 

Also ich würde morgen auch ne Runde drehen wollen.

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (24. September 2011)

tach auch,
wann soll es denn morgen losgehen?
kann auch ruhig etwas länger gehen.

gruß mike


----------



## S1Ready (24. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr von 11H vorm W. Holz, da wo der Parkplatz ist und die Blankensteinerstr. durchgeht?


----------



## czlxst (24. September 2011)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust nach einer Woche Zwangspause wieder zu fahren. Event. komme ich morgen mit wenn die Startzeit und -ort passen.

Würde morgen euch mein schönes Finisher Trikot präsentieren. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (24. September 2011)

Heute bei besten bedingungen im muttental gewesen.. morgen kann ich leider nicht. Viel spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1Ready (24. September 2011)

Okay, ich sag dann mal bis morgen in Zeeland aufm Deich. 
Wer kommt´n jetzt mit und vorallem, bleibst bei der Uhrzeit?


----------



## dissident (24. September 2011)

ne runde würde ich auch gerne fahren. falls es mir zu lange ist, drehe ich eher um. blankenstein runde mit treffpunkt parkplatz w´holz ist völlig ok, 11h mir aber zu spät. 
wie sieht es aus morgen???


----------



## Wichti (24. September 2011)

@all: Ich habe gerade mit Daniel telefoniert. Er ist erst gestern Blankenstein gefahren. Ich habe folgendes ausgemacht:

*10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. Dann fahren wir Richtung 11.*

@Stafan: Wäre klasse, wenn du dabei wärst!! Bring mal ein Foto von deiner kleinen mit 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## S1Ready (24. September 2011)

Okay, da ohne Auto morgen früh, wär ich raus. Kann ja noch jemand schreiben, wenn er die Blankensteinroute am Parkplatz Weitmarerholz fahren möchte. 
Von mir aus auch um 10, der Rest wird mir zu streßig wegen ÖPNV. Ansonsten Euch natürlich viel Spaß morgen. Dann wirds halt beim nächsten mal was.


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (24. September 2011)

Ich bin bei Trockendem Wetter morgen früh um 11 in Sundern auf dem Parkplatz amstart. 

An den Herner ich fahre von Riemke aus los und wenn du Lust hast um 10 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz in Riemke. 
Ansonsten Reise ich so an ttp://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rmreinmqkunldmig

Bis morgen 
Tim


----------



## S1Ready (24. September 2011)

Nabend Tim,

wir sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (25. September 2011)

Hi, ich bin um 10h an der SB...

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (25. September 2011)

ich versuchs auch zu schaffen.


----------



## S1Ready (25. September 2011)

So, ich und BochumBiker sind gerade zurück. Wir hatten ne schöne Tour durchs Weitmarerholz, Isenburg, 
bis hin nach Velbert Langenberg, Elfringhauser Schweiz, Sprockhövel, Blankenstein, Kemnaderstausee zurück. 

Richtig, es wurd dann doch etwas weiter.

Das ganze auf ner Strecke von 70 Kileometern, plus 10 für den Heimweg und etwa 400-500 Hm/ n bei 10 Km/h. (ergibige Pause)
Joa, jetz hab ich genug und der Kilometerklopper vorm Herrn ist etwas warm gelaufen für die nächsten 70.


----------



## dissident (25. September 2011)

war schön endlich mal wieder mit euch zu fahren jungens
kind schreit ich muss weg


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (25. September 2011)

Schade das keiner in WEitmar am Parkplatz war !!!

Naja habe ich mit dem S1Ready nee Eigene Runde gedreht hier kann man sie sehen http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=viiffflsbyljjagz.

Eher weniger Offroad, ich wollte gnade zeigen mit meinem Mitfahrer. 
War nee nette Tour hoffe mal auf mehr. 

Bis denne mal 
Tim 

PS Jungs hat den besten Kaffee im Pott verpasst !!!!


----------



## S1Ready (25. September 2011)

In der Tat. 

In Langenfeld schmeckte alles. Vom Milchschake über Kaffee, bis hin zu den Plätzchen. 
Eher weniger Offroad, haha. Naja, wo Du Recht hast, haste Recht. Das Meiste war steil aber human.


----------



## Wichti (25. September 2011)

@all: 24h Duisburg 2012

Hier mal eine Liste von Leuten, die mitfahren würden:

Daniel
Dennis
Christof
Marcel
Mike
Jens
Markus
Stefan

Plus:
Nina
Volker (Lefty-Fahrer aus dem Forum)
Norbert (Kumpel von Daniel)

Das sind 11 Leute, falls keiner ausfällt. Vielleicht kriegen wir noch jemand an den Start. Dann können wir doch ein 4er und ein 8er Team anmelden.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (25. September 2011)

Hi Jens,

klingt gut. Ich denke noch einen 12 Fahrer zu finden dürfte nicht das Problem sein. Zur Not eben aus dem Forum. ;-) 

Also sollte das mit dem 4er und 8er doch klappen. Ich fände es super mit 2 Teams zu starten. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (25. September 2011)

Mhh ich könnte mir das Vorstellen die Geschichte mit zu fahren. Konditionell müsste das hinhauen ich plane 2012 die Grenzsteintrophy mit zu fahren. Noch jemand von euch dort am Start ?


----------



## Wichti (26. September 2011)

@BochumBiker: Wenn du die Grenzstein Trophy mit 1.200 Km und 18.000 Hm fahren kannst, dann wirst du ein paar Runden in Duisburg vermutlich einbeinig schaffen  

Anmeldung zum 24h Rennen ist am Samstag, 1.Oktober 2011 ab 8 Uhr. 

http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=2&e=3336&r=1099

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (26. September 2011)

Fahre gleich, noch wer?


----------



## Wichti (26. September 2011)

@Michael: Bin noch im Büro. Kann erst wieder am Mittwoch. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand am Mittwoch Zeit ...

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (26. September 2011)

Hi Jens,
am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (26. September 2011)

@Christof: Cool! Daniel ist auch dabei. Dann können wir nochmal über Duisburg 2012 sprechen.

Lass uns Lampen mitnehmen - Nightride!!!

Grüße Jens


----------



## Fire578 (26. September 2011)

Ja wird ja schon früh dunkel. Muss meine Lampen aber erstmal aufladen.  

Gruß
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (27. September 2011)

ich versuche, morgen auch dabei zu sein. Lampen sind Pflicht, ab 8 ist es duster!!!


----------



## Kabahl (27. September 2011)

@24h: Das klingt ja schon mal ziemlich gut mit den Aussichten auf ein 4er und ein 8er Team. Nina und ich wären auf jedenfall bei einem 8er dabei.

Viele Grüße von Nina und mir!


----------



## Wichti (27. September 2011)

Kackeeeeeeee! Ich kann morgen voraussichtlich nicht 

Frau ist auf einer Elternveranstaltung in der Schule. Babysitterin hat abgesagt. F***!!!!

@Marcel: Auch hier nochmal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (28. September 2011)

@Jens Das ist echt Sch....

Für die anderen: Wann sollen wir den Starten? Mir wäre 19Uhr an der SB oder im W-Holz recht.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (28. September 2011)

Bin für heute raus, schaffe es leider nicht.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (28. September 2011)

Fährt denn dann noch jemand?


----------



## T-man__ (28. September 2011)

ich komme!!!


----------



## Fire578 (28. September 2011)

Ok, dann um sieben an der sb.


----------



## T-man__ (28. September 2011)

weitmarer holz oder Schwimmbrücke, oben steht WH?


----------



## Fire578 (28. September 2011)

Michael ist mir egal. Von mir aus auch wh. Sag was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (28. September 2011)

Weitmarer holz ok?


----------



## Fire578 (28. September 2011)

Ja bis gleich


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2011)

Wichti schrieb:


> @all: 24h Duisburg 2012
> 
> Hier mal eine Liste von Leuten, die mitfahren würden:
> 
> ...



@24h Rennen Duisburg

Da ja am Samstag Anmeldetermin ist, versuchen wir gerade zu klären, wer was meldet. 

Also Daniel meldet ein 4er Team mit:
1. Daniel -> Teamkapitän
2. Jens
3. Markus
4. Christof

Stefan? meldet ein 8er Team mit
1. Dennis
2. Mike
3. Marcel
4. Nina
5. Stefan
6. Volker (Lefty-Fahrer aus dem Forum)
7. Norbert (Kumpel von Daniel)
8. Wird mit einem Namen von uns gefüllt und dann nachbesetzt.

Da Nina, Marcel und Dennis auf Mallorca sind, Mike arbeiten muss und Jens und Ich auch nicht Zuhause sind, benötigen wir hier noch jemanden der meldet. 
Stefan könntest du das übernehmen? Sonst ist gerade keiner greifbar. Jedenfalls nicht für mich.  Dich erreiche leider auch nicht per Telefon.

Marcel und Nina vertreten allerdings die Meinung, das da jetzt schon 8 Fahrer da sein sollten, nicht das da nachher noch jemand abspringt und das 8er dann ein 6er Team ist. Wie stehen denn die anderen dazu?

Für alle gilt auch, da die Meldegebühr recht hoch ist, bitte bald nach Meldung die Gebühr an den jeweiligen Kapitän überweisen. Die Kapitäne sollten bitte auch schnell den einzelnen Teammitgliedern mitteilen wie viel sie wohin überweisen sollen.

Hab ich noch was vergessen? 

@Kai
ich weiß das du nicht unbedingt fahren willst. Aber wir wäre es als Nummer 8 im 8er Team?

Oder hat noch jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz im 8er Team?

Das ganze sollten wir bis Morgen Abend klären. Da Samstag morgen um 08:00 Uhr Anmeldestart ist und die Plätze bekanntermaßen schnell weg sind. 
Also auf geht 's Jungens meldet euch.

Gruß
Christof

Edith sagt:
Hier sind noch die Details zur Anmeldung. Hab mich in der Uhrzeit geirrt 4er Team ab 09:30 Uhr und 8er Team ab 10:00 Uhr
http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=124&e=3486&r=1111


----------



## dissident (30. September 2011)

hi, plant mich erstmal nicht mit ein. ggf. kann ich einspringen, wenn not am mann ist.


----------



## corratec1234 (30. September 2011)

@stefan, kannst du uns denn morgen da anmelden?

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

so, nach längerem hin und her und kurzer Rücksprache mit Dennis, sagen wir drei leider für das 24h Rennen ab. Grund dafür: Es ist uns leider - mit aktuell sechs Leuten am Start - zu unsicher, dass wir überhaupt genügend zusammen bekommen. Das ist zwar sehr schade, aber für uns auch kein Drama. 

Dennis würde sich für das 4er Team als Ersatzmann anbieten und wir werden natürlich euch auch besuchen kommen bzw. auch gerne betreuen.

Wir hoffen, dass ihr dafür Verständnis habt.

Viele Grüße
Marcel & Nina


----------



## czlxst (30. September 2011)

Hallo allen 24h Racern

Eigentlich haben Jens und ich abgemacht das ich morgen nur ein 8er Team anmelde. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was los ist und bevor ich 800 Euro vorstrecke bräuchte ich eine klare Antwort.

Als Fahrer fürs Team sind geplant:
Jens, Christof, Dennis, Marcus, Marcel, Mike, ich und ?. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Oktober 2011)

ich bin definitiv dabei.das startgeld kann ich dir direkt überweisen.

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (1. Oktober 2011)

jetzt doch ein 8er, was ist denn mit eurem 4er? also wenn wir dann doch ein achter mit jens, dennis crhistof,daniel, markus, marcel und mike plus x melden, dann wäre ich dabei. nina ist ersatzfahrerin, aber plant erstmal volker oder norbert mit ein.

ab jetzt hab ich auch kein internet mehr, also lass ich mich überraschen.

gruß marcel


----------



## dirtyfaces (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt wer wo und warum mitfährt und ob ihr noch einen Platz habt. Würd sehr gerne mitfahren und denk das ich Konditionsmäßig gut mithalten kann.

Gruß (liteville & lefty) Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (1. Oktober 2011)

dirtyfaces schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt wer wo und warum mitfährt und ob ihr noch einen Platz habt. Würd sehr gerne mitfahren und denk das ich Konditionsmäßig gut mithalten kann.
> 
> Gruß (liteville & lefty) Volker



Hallo Volker, ein platz im 8er ist noch frei.
Bräuchte aber eine 100% zusage heute bis zehn Uhr. Du müsstest mir dann nächste Woche ca. 100 überweisen.
Des weiteren brauche ich gleich noch deinen vollen Namen und Jahrgang, gerne auch per pn.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## czlxst (1. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind alls 8er Team nun offiziell fürs 24h Rennen angemeldet.

Also jetzt alle schön fleißig trainieren. 

Die bankverbindung schicke ich euch zu.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi Daniel,
super das das geklappt hat. Hatte schon etwas angst, das am Ende gar kein Team gemeldet würde.

Schick mir eine PN dann überweise ich dir das Geld direkt am Dienstag.

Gruß 
Christof

PS: Trainieren!!!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Oktober 2011)

dirtyfaces schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt wer wo und warum mitfährt und ob ihr noch einen Platz habt. Würd sehr gerne mitfahren und denk das ich Konditionsmäßig gut mithalten kann.
> 
> Gruß (liteville & lefty) Volker



Oder auch Horst
Gruss Jörg


----------



## T-man__ (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wenn die runde nicht allzu gross ist, komme ich mit. Bin erkaeltet.


----------



## S1Ready (1. Oktober 2011)

Hört mal, morgen steigt ne kleine Kanaltour. Geht hoch Richtung Waltrop Wasserbahnhof und über die Hertenerhalde. Start und Zielpunkt ist der Hauptbahnhof in Wanne-Eickel um 14:30H.
Das ganze wird so circa 40-50 Kilometer lang bei moderatem Tempo. Wer Lust hat, der kann sich uns anschließen. Bisher sind wir nur zu dritt, wird aber Rücksicht auf jeden genommen.

Zwei von uns kommen auch mit MTB´s, kann aber ruhig ein wilder Mix werden. Es soll in erster Linie Spaß machen, da das Wetter ja auch noch schön bleibt.


----------



## zeKai (1. Oktober 2011)

leider hab ich wieder ein defekt. Daher wirds bei es bei mir nichts morgen. 

Kette ersetzt und gehofft das es noch irgendwie geht mit der Cassette... naiv ich weiß!


----------



## dissident (2. Oktober 2011)

T-man schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wenn die runde nicht allzu gross ist, komme ich mit. Bin erkaeltet.





10, kurz nach 10 anner schwimmbrücke?


----------



## T-man__ (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich packe es nicht.... krieg keine luft... hat keinen zweck
Und das bei dem wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (2. Oktober 2011)

@t-man - gute besserung, bei dem wetter ist das doppelt sch****e
hab ne nette runde zum bh und von da aus zum sender langenberg gedreht. sonne und so. brauche aber neue oberschenkel.

ich fahre jetzt auch abends immer ne schnelle runde mitm rennrad, so 45 min ungefähr. wenn jemand mit will...(heute aber nicht mehr)


----------



## Wichti (3. Oktober 2011)

@Daniel: Danke fürs Anmelden!! Kohle kommt...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Oktober 2011)

@daniel, danke auch fürs anmelden
ich brauche die kontodaten, dann geht das geld auf reise.

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (3. Oktober 2011)

@24h Racer, schicke euch die Kontodaten zu wenn die Gebühr abgebucht wurde. Habe nähmlich die höhe des startgeldes vergessen . 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (7. Oktober 2011)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand? Falls es nicht wie aus Kübeln regnet, wäre ich dabei.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## S1Ready (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte Sonntag ne Runde drehen.
Mir schwebte diese Geschichte vor:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jens, 
ja ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei wenn es nicht regnet. 

@S1Ready bisschen wenig HM auf die KM sind da auch Trails drin oder nur Radwege?!

Grüße Christof


----------



## S1Ready (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi Christof,

jo, da sind auch Trails drin. Gibt ebenfalls ne etwas härtere Variante davon. Die geht durch den Hiltroperwald, später durch den Gysenberg, Castroper Holz, Beerenbusch bei 400 HM. Da ist n schönes Stück Gelände drin.
Ist mit dem Kanal dann aber eher n´ Alrounder, ohne großen sportlichen Anspruch. Findse wegen der Landschaft und Abwechslung eben recht gut. Komme fahrerisch ja ursprünglich aus ner etwas anderen Ecke. 

Naturgemäß gibts hier eben kaum HM. Ich würd mich natürlich auch auf was anderes einlassen, sollte bisher nur als Vorschlag fungieren. Die wär ich dann halt allein gefahren.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Oktober 2011)

Servus zusammen,

habe Malle überlebt 

Am Sonntag also morgen wäre ich auch dabei, wenn es mal nicht regenen sollte.
Bin seid Malle mal wieder zu sehr verwöhnt.

Gruss,
Dennis


----------



## S1Ready (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Aussichten für morgen versprechen leichten Regen, den ganzen Tag über, wohl bei 10 Grad.


----------



## Wichti (8. Oktober 2011)

@all: Morgen 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. Daniel hat eine Tour-Idee durch die 11.

@S1Ready. Ist in Dahhausen, Lewackerstraße Kreuzung Auf dem Stade.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

wenn jetzt noch Platz im 8er Team ist beim MTB Rennen sag bitte bescheid. Dann würde ich auch mit fahren. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## czlxst (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tim. Aktuell ist das Team voll, aber wir würden, falls jemand verhindert ist gerne auf dein angebot mit zu fahren zurück kommen.

War heute eine geile runde, das rad war sauberer nachher wie gedacht. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (10. Oktober 2011)

Mein Rad ist auch wieder sauber, der Schlauch geflickt. Bei mir waren es gestern knapp 45 Km und 1145 Hm. Ich habe richtig Muskelkater - hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (14. Oktober 2011)

werde am WE wieder einsteigen, noch nicht 100%fit aber was hilft es... fährt jemand?


----------



## dissident (14. Oktober 2011)

trifft sich, bin auch nicht so fit, aber ne runde in der sonne geht wohl...

btw neues spielzeug für alle tage. heute entjungfert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte morgen Nee Runde mit dem Renner machen und anschließend nen Kaffee trinken in Langenberg. 
Willst mit Fahren sag nee Zeit morgen


----------



## dissident (14. Oktober 2011)

BochumBiker schrieb:


> Renner



Rennrad? Crosser? wie lange wollste unterwegs sein?


----------



## T-man__ (15. Oktober 2011)

Fahre jetzt nur ne runde wholz blankenstein kemnader zum wiedereingewoehnen. Gestern aben halde hoppenbruch war sau kalt


----------



## undetaker (15. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Hat morgen früh jemand Lust und Zeit mit mir ne Runde zu fahren, oder Fahrt ihr eh morgen. 10uhr Dahlhauser Brücke?
Würde mich freuen.

Gruß Legi


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

ich würde morgen mit fahren und um 10 Uhr an der Brücke sein. 

Lange Hose schein Pflicht zu werden.

Eventuell bring noch nee jemanden mit mal sehen. 

GRuß
Tim


----------



## S1Ready (15. Oktober 2011)

*Wer Lust hat kann morgen mit uns fahren*

Startpunkt: Kemnader Stausee - Die kleine Brücke am Hafen Heveney, wo der Ölbach in den See einfließt

Startzeit: * Um 11Uhr*

Tour ist 60 Km bei 360 HM. 

Tempo: Kein Olympia. Man sollte sich noch unterhalten können, zudem auch mindestens ein Neuling mitfährt, der noch nicht so die Kondition hat. Wer also ne chillige Runde fahren möchte, wär bei uns wohl richtig.

Der Rest trifft sich an der Schwimmbrücke und lässt krachen... nehme ich an.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5104.html


----------



## F4B1 (15. Oktober 2011)

BochumBiker schrieb:


> Eventuell bring noch nee jemanden mit mal sehen.


Geb ich mal meine Tarnung auf.

@Legi
Was schwebt dir grob vor? Konnte wegen Verletzungspech und einer fetten Erkältung die letzten vier Wochen kaum fahren. 100% fit bin ich noch nicht wieder, aber so lang es nicht um reines Tempobolzen geht sollte das durchaus passen.


----------



## dissident (15. Oktober 2011)

@ all - 10h schwimmbrücke - wer ist dabei? ne kleine runde (wegen zeit und angehende erkältung) geht!


----------



## undetaker (15. Oktober 2011)

...also ich würde gerne von der Brücke in Dalhausen starten, da mir Kemnaderstausee etwas zu weit ist bezüglich Anfahrt, dürften so 25-30km sein. Also 10uhr an der Brücke, bin auch die letzte Zeit nicht zum fahren gekommen. Würde gerne so ne lockere Runde in der 11ch fahren, darf aber ruhig etwas ruppiger sein.
Ich freu mich schon endlich mal wieder ne Runde mit euch zu fahren, so bis morgen.

Gruß Legi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich morgen dabei bin. Melde mich morgen früh nochmal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## F4B1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Klingt gut. Mal schauen wie ruppig ohne Federgabel mit breiten Reifen geht, bisher nur mit 622x35 getestet.
Insofern ich aus dem Bett komm bin ich um 10 an der Schwimmbrücke (oder ist doch die Radwegbrücke am Eisenbahnmuseum gemeint?)


----------



## S1Ready (15. Oktober 2011)

Kein Thema. Schwimmbrücke ist für mich nur immer doof wegen Anreise.
Die U-Bahn fährt sozusagen durch bis zum Kemnadersee. ;-)

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## F4B1 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ja eh mit der U-Bahn startest: Fahre ab Hamme (etwa 2km entfernt von der Haltestelle Feldsieper Str.), Tim wahrscheinlich ab Nähe Riemke Markt (wobei ich dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer lege), vllt. hast du ja interesse das Stück nach Dahlhausen schon mitzufahren. Nur Straße, aber gut zum warmfahren.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (15. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich auch morgen früh noch.
Bin noch nicht so motiviert


----------



## T-man__ (15. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen dabei, kurze hose und knielinge waren heute ok
bin um 10 an der schwimmbrücke kondition ist flöten gegangen also keine megatour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (16. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei. Schade, habe aber einen echt wichigen Termin. Vielleicht geht Mittwoch ein Nightride? 

Grüße und viel Spaß

Jens


----------



## dissident (16. Oktober 2011)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (16. Oktober 2011)

Sorry verpennt......

Mittwoch wäre ich aber dabei!!! 

Dennis


----------



## S1Ready (16. Oktober 2011)

Kam heut auch nich aus den Pushen. Was solls, Mittags ist´s eh wärmer.


----------



## F4B1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest mir ist heute morgen schon warm geworden. Kam aber auch kaum hinterher, völlig andere Belastung als auf Rennrad und Crosser, und noch die Reste von der Erkältung. Bin immer noch ein wenig am röcheln.

Übrigens danke fürs anfixen. Weiss ja nicht ob Tim das ausgeplaudert hat: War heute meine erste MTB Runde. Ich glaub zu Weihnachten gibts ne Federgabel.


----------



## Wichti (19. Oktober 2011)

Mist, mich hats erwischt: Husten, Schnupfen, Fieber ...

Bin fürs erste raus 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## S1Ready (19. Oktober 2011)

Zieht ihr euch net richtig an oder wie?


----------



## dissident (19. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Übrigens danke fürs anfixen. Weiss ja nicht ob Tim das ausgeplaudert hat: War heute meine erste MTB Runde. Ich glaub zu Weihnachten gibts ne Federgabel.



schön dass es dir gefallen hat, ne federgabel lohnt sich auf jeden fall. ich fahre auch gerne mal ne runde mitm crosser mit.


----------



## dissident (19. Oktober 2011)

@ jens: gute besserung!


----------



## zeKai (22. Oktober 2011)

Sooo mein rad ist endlich wieder fahrbereit. Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter alles neu. War aber auch nötig. Nun gemerkt das 2-3wochen wenig bis gar nicht fahren nicht spurlos an einem vorbeigehen.. gestern fast gestorben. Man sieht sich.. 

und gute Besserung Jens  und allen anderen die sich bei dem kalten Wetter einen weggeholt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre morgen ne runde...schlage wegen der kaelte vor, um 10:30 zu starten. Treffpunkt weitmarer holz pp. Kommt noch wer?


----------



## corratec1234 (22. Oktober 2011)

nabend männers,

wo fahren wir denn hin, blankenstein, witten? 

weitmarer holz ist ja schon etwas weg für mich. 10:00 fänd ich aber trotzdem ganz ok. bin auch etwas angeschlagen, also bitte keine schnelle runde fahren.

@michael, was wirst du denn anziehen? meinst du beinlinge werden reichen, oder schon 3/4 bib?

@jens, gute besserung. ist echt nervig so eine erkältung.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (22. Oktober 2011)

uh.... mal sehen ob ich morgen fahre. War heute bissi unterwegs um mich wieder ans fahren zu gewöhnen. Hatte ne kurze hose mit kniebib an. Ging recht gut. Dafür 3 trikots... unterhemd, langarm und unser  dünnes trikot drüber, handschuhe sind allerdings pflicht. Würde aber wenn ich fahre sicherheitshalber was zum wechseln mitnehmen jacke oder sowas. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden fahren und schwitzen wurde irgendwann schon etwas frischer. 

Langsam fahren ist okay für mich, sogar willkommen nach der kleinen pause die ich hatte. 

Sollte ich morgen fahren schreib ich das jedenfalls noch ins Forum hier. Recht früh sogar muss ja früh losfahren.


----------



## dissident (22. Oktober 2011)

ich bin raus morgen früh, werde ggf später ne runde auf der strasse drehen.


----------



## T-man__ (22. Oktober 2011)

wollte morgen über blankenstein richtung muttental und dann am kemnader zurück, damit es nicht zu hart wird


----------



## corratec1234 (23. Oktober 2011)

moin,
bin dabei wenn es mein knie zulässt?
habe mir beim waschmaschine tragen irgendwie das knie lädiert.
melde mich morgen früh, ob es klappt oder nicht?

die runde hört sich lang an, was hast du für eine ungefähre zeit einkalkuliert?

gruß mike und gute nacht


----------



## T-man__ (23. Oktober 2011)

die Runde hat von mir aus keine 50km, dadurch,dass wirdurchs tal zurückfahren auch nicht so wahnsinnig viele hm.


----------



## corratec1234 (23. Oktober 2011)

guten morgen, 
ich wäre erst um kurz nach zehn mit der 318 da. wäre das ok? 
wenn es gar nicht gehen sollte mit meinem knie, würde ich mich per handy melden.

gruß


----------



## T-man__ (23. Oktober 2011)

ich hatte vorgeschlagen um 1030 zu starten. Dann wäre es locker fuer dich. Bleibt es dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (23. Oktober 2011)

ja 10:30 ist super.
ich muss um ca. 9:30 hier los. wenn es gar nicht geht mit dem knie, rufe ich dich an damit du nicht umsonst auf mich wartest.
so war mein plan.


----------



## T-man__ (23. Oktober 2011)

mike ist raus, kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## zeKai (23. Oktober 2011)

verschlafen  Also fahr ich heute nachmittag was solo.


----------



## czlxst (23. Oktober 2011)

War heute beim Auswärtsspiel auf der Halde hoppenbruch zum freeriden. Nette Location dort,  man kann sich gut austoben. Sehr viele biker sind da unterwegs.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## S1Ready (23. Oktober 2011)

Dito, ich und Kai warn auch dort. Hat leider ne geprellte Schulter gegeben an einem der Huckel. 
An der Stelle lag dann noch ein weiteres Helmvisir. Scheinbar ne beliebte Stelle fürn Flattermann.

und irgendwann, dar war ich halt auch mal dran ...autsch.


----------



## zeKai (26. Oktober 2011)

@daniel Ja die hoppenbruch ist ganz nice zum fahren. Ist von mir aus ja in 10-15minuten erreichbar per Rad. Warst da mit deinem 120er oder mit nem geliehenen bigbike? 
Dort trifft man oft viele Mountainbiker aber nicht nur freerider sondern auch "normale" wie den Michael damals! 

@florian ich hoffe deiner schulter gehts wieder besser. Das nächste mal machen wir ne normale Ausdauer runde. Aber die halde ist perfekt zum üben. Sowohl ausdauer als auch Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (26. Oktober 2011)

@all: schaut mal stefan hat einen eigenen signature helm 

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/19/specialized-dissident-2012/


----------



## dissident (27. Oktober 2011)

ja geil, ist mir ein wenig unangenehm, dass es jetzt alle wissen. bald bringe ich noch flip flops mit eggbeater-cleats.


----------



## Fire578 (29. Oktober 2011)

Was geht denn morgen früh? 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke?
Gruß Christof


----------



## T-man__ (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei...
Bis gleich


----------



## czlxst (30. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## Fire578 (30. Oktober 2011)

ok dann bis gleich.


----------



## T-man__ (30. Oktober 2011)

Daniel, du hast ne pm


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2011)

Faehrt heute jemand? Ich moechte mein neues hintetrad einweihen.


----------



## dissident (1. November 2011)

ja, aber eher ne schnelle runde mitm crosser.


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2011)

Fahre jetzt richtung blankenstein los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (2. November 2011)

Ich fahre heute noch nr runde. Hat sonst wer lust?


----------



## undetaker (2. November 2011)

Moin,

ich würde wohl ne Runde mitfahren, wann willst du denn fahren?und von wo?

Gruß Legi


----------



## T-man__ (2. November 2011)

Richtung weitmarer holz, blankenstein, um hattingen rum oder so. Wollte in einer halben stunde los. Wann kannst du denn?


----------



## undetaker (2. November 2011)

ne, ich bin noch auf der Malloche, ich dachte so an 19-20Uhr, mit Lampe auf der Rübe!


----------



## T-man__ (2. November 2011)

Heute abend ist bei mir leider nicht moeglich...dann klappt es bestimmt beim naechsten mal


----------



## undetaker (2. November 2011)

schade, mal sehen eventuell geht ja was am Sonntag

Gruß Legi


----------



## undetaker (4. November 2011)

Moin,

geht was am Sonntag?

Gruß Legi


----------



## T-man__ (5. November 2011)

Morgen bin ich dabei, werde gleich aber auch ne runde fahren


----------



## czlxst (5. November 2011)

Hi Michael, wann willst du heute fahren?
Wollte gegen 11:00 los und wäre um 11:30 in weitmarholz.

Wollte über blankenstein ins Muttental.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. November 2011)

Servus zusammen,

wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus?

Christof wollte soweit ich weiß auch fahren. Würde gerne mal was neues unter die Stollen nehmen.
Daniel hast Du da was neues im Programm? Vielleicht ne Runde mit der "Rampe" in Dortmunder nähe von damals?!
Oder Muttental, wenn Du magst?!

Dennis


----------



## czlxst (5. November 2011)

Michael und ich haben uns für morgen den K - L weg ausgesucht. Wir wollen uns um 10:00 an der Schwimmbrücke treffen. Vielleicht kann ich da noch neue trails finden.

@Michael, Videos sind gut geworden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (5. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. 10 Uhr SB ist gut. Ich wäre auch für was neues. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (5. November 2011)

Freue mich auf die videos... bis morgen


----------



## Fire578 (6. November 2011)

So Jungs, ich bin wieder sauber und fit. 
Wie besprochen hab ich die Facebook Seite jetzt live geschaltet. Ich hab einige von uns zu Administratoren gemacht. Ihr werdet da per Mail drüber informiert. 
Zu finden ist die Seite in meiner Signatur.
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge könnt ihr euch an mich wenden. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## T-man__ (6. November 2011)

gefällt mir (Daumen hoch) ;-)))

bin auch wieder sauber aber platt. es waren am schluss fast 1000hm.

Die Videos von gestern sind echt klasse daniel!!!

habe die beiden Bilder von eben hochgeladen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (6. November 2011)

Geile Tour heute.

Hier der link zur Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/czlxst

Video von heute wird hochgeladen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (9. November 2011)

was ist denn mit dem Mittwoch Nighride? hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Schubusch (9. November 2011)

Wo fahrt Ihr denn Nachts bzw. wie lang ist die Strecke?


----------



## T-man__ (9. November 2011)

ab hoentrop vielleicht 2,5h, ab treffpunkt Weitmarer holz oder Schwimmbrücke ca. 2h. Es geht dann Richtung Elfringhause Schweiz


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (9. November 2011)

Servus,

bin für heute Abend raus, wollte morgen Mittag ne Runde drehen.
Akkus sind leer und müssen an die DOSE 

Hab heute Flat´s montiert und mal ne kleine Proberunde ums Haus gedreht.
Man ist das nen komisches Gefühl, werde sie aber demnächst öfter fahren und am Sonntag die Tour.

Wer fährt auch mit FLAT´S??????  
Nicht das ich so alleine bin....

Dennis


----------



## Schubusch (9. November 2011)

Morgen schaff ich das zeitlich leider nicht. Aber beim nächsten mal komme ich gerne mit (zumindest so weit wie ich konditionell mithalten kann).

Viel spass!!!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (9. November 2011)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> ... wollte morgen Mittag ne Runde drehen.



Wann ist denn morgen Mitrag genau bei dir? Wollte auch morgen ne Runde drehen. Könnten wir dann vielleicht zusammen, allerdings ist meine kondition ziemlich im keller.

Marcel


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. November 2011)

Wäre so gegen 14h, denke das müsste passen.

Ab wann kannst Du denn?


----------



## Kabahl (10. November 2011)

Ich könnte ab 12


----------



## Kabahl (10. November 2011)

14uhr ist ok bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. November 2011)

Hi muss hier noch kurz was erledigen.

Kann um 14:30h an der SB in Dahlhausen sein. Ist das OK?

Dennis


----------



## Kabahl (10. November 2011)

ist ok


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. November 2011)

So Ihr lieben liebenden....

Gestrige Einstiegsrunde mit Flat´s anstandslos überstanden. Nierenhof Trail absolviert, alle 3 "Jumps" gestanden und so schwer ist das nicht. Für den ersten Ausflüg ohne Klicks ganz gut.
Würde Sonntag also auch mit Flats fahren. Schließt sich da wer an?
Daniel, Christof?

Was fahren wir denn am Sonntag und wie sieht es mal wieder mit Stammtisch aus?

Dennis


----------



## czlxst (11. November 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Was haltet ihr von einer Tour Richtung Wetter ? Man könnte sich in Weimarholz oder am kemnadersee treffen. Wäre mal was anderes. 

Wegen flats überlege ich noch.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (11. November 2011)

Hi,
Klingt gut. Ich bin auch dabei. Ich denke aber noch ohne Flats. 
Wetter hört sich gut an. Treffpunkt Wholz auch.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## cassn (11. November 2011)

ich würde auch gerne mal in eurer Ecke fahren. Hier in der Haard ist es doch was anderes, gerade was Trails angeht.
Hatte mir auch mal die Vids angeschaut. Da fährt man ja doch schon einige Minuten einen Trail

Sagt, wie ist es denn nun. Ihr startet an einem Punkt, meist ein Trailanfang? Wie würde ich zu dem Startpunkt zurück kommen?


----------



## czlxst (12. November 2011)

Hi cassn, ich weiß nicht ob die morgige Tour optimal ist für das erste mal mit uns zu fahren. Sie wird etwas anspruchsvoller was kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht und man kann nicht mitten drin abbrechen wenn es nicht mehr geht. 
Ich kenne deinen fitnesslevel und radtechnik nicht, deswegen wäre mein vorschlag dass du mitfährst wenn wir hier in der gegend fahren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cassn (12. November 2011)

Morgen Daniel,

mir ging es auch nicht expliziet um morgen, sondern erstmal allgemein um eure Gegend. Noch habe ich auch das Problem zwecks falschem Auto maleben zu euch zu kommen, wobei Bochum nun auch nicht weit weg ist. Daher auchstarkes interesse an dieser Gegend wie Elfringhäuser Schweiz ect.
Kennt ihr die Haard? Ist die vergleichbar?

Wo genau fahrt ihr denn morgen und wesshalb wäre es nicht "fürs erste mal" empfehlenswert? Wie lang ist in etwa die Tour?

So wie ich es bis her erkennen konnte gehen dieRouten/Touren von a nach b. Wenn ich hier fahre dann kann ich, je nachdem wie fit ich mich fühle, immer den Heimweg antreten.

Daher auch die Frage wie ihr zum Startpunk zurück kommt. Oder steigt ihr dann egal wo ihr seid in den nächsten Bus und fahrt zurück?

Grüße


----------



## free.rider (12. November 2011)

Kannst auch gerne bei uns mitkommen. Es sind immer Rundkurse und Du kannst jederzeit das Bike umdrehen und wieder zurückfahren. Und was Kondi und Fahrtech. angeht ... ist egal. Wir sind berghoch eher langsam. Alles weitere gerne per PN.



cassn schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne mal in eurer Ecke fahren. Hier in der Haard ist es doch was anderes, gerade was Trails angeht.
> Hatte mir auch mal die Vids angeschaut. Da fährt man ja doch schon einige Minuten einen Trail
> 
> Sagt, wie ist es denn nun. Ihr startet an einem Punkt, meist ein Trailanfang? Wie würde ich zu dem Startpunkt zurück kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (12. November 2011)

Ich fahre heute mittag ne runde, wenn jemand lust hat, bitte melden


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. November 2011)

Hallo,

heute fahren wird nix, aber morgen 10h geht klar am WH....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## czlxst (12. November 2011)

Morgen 10:00 Parklatz Weitmarer Holz

@christof, breiter Lenker rockt, danke.


----------



## T-man__ (12. November 2011)

Ich kann morgen nicht ganz so lang... wenn die tour also nicht ganz so ausgedehnt waere...


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (13. November 2011)

Hätte auch Lust gehabt aber MTB defekt nächse Woche mal Sehen. 

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## Fire578 (13. November 2011)

So Leute gleich gehts los. Jetzt die große Frage, was zieht ihr an. Ist ja doch kalt. 

Dennis ich fahr dann auch mit Flats heute.

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. November 2011)

Ok 10h WH Parkplatz, bis gleich.
Und bringt Lampen mit ist dunkel draussen 

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. November 2011)

Ja cool dann bin ich nicht so alleine...

Denke kurze Hose mit Schoner und Schienbeinschoner  wegen Flats!!!

Funktionsshirt, Langarm, Jacke....

Denke das ich so loslege.


----------



## Fire578 (13. November 2011)

Dann werd ich das auch mal so probieren. Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu kalt. 
Bis gleich dann


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. November 2011)

Jacke aber ne etwas dickere Softshell!!!

OK bis gleich...


----------



## S1Ready (13. November 2011)

-1 Grad Leute, zieht Euch warm an.


----------



## cassn (13. November 2011)

free.rider schrieb:


> Kannst auch gerne bei uns mitkommen. Es sind immer Rundkurse und Du kannst jederzeit das Bike umdrehen und wieder zurückfahren. Und was Kondi und Fahrtech. angeht ... ist egal. Wir sind berghoch eher langsam. Alles weitere gerne per PN.


 
Danke dir fürs Angebot.

Noch hab ich ja das Problem wegen falschem Autos mal eben dort hin zu kommen. Mit Bus und Bahn ist mir erlich gesagt zu müselig.

Kondi, zumindest wenn einige Bergaufpassagen dabei sind, sollte so für ca. 30km reichen, meist sind es die Beine die nicht mehr wollen.
Technik ist auf jeden Fall noch Potential zum Verbessern bei mir vorhanden, Denke da macht sich so eine Runde um mal was zu lernen auch ganz gut(speziell schnelle Kurven und Springen)

Nun gut Euch dann viel Spaß(oder wohl schon gehabt zu haben)
Ich dreh jetzt noch ein Ründchen in der Haard.


----------



## Fire578 (13. November 2011)

Jungs geile Tour heute. Aber ich bin völlig platt. Bei mir waren es zum Schluss 63Km und laut Daniel ca. 1300Hm. Aber geil!

Michael was ist mit dem Video?

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## czlxst (13. November 2011)

Die warme Dusche hat mir gut getan, war schon etwas durchgefroren. Danach viel gegessen und schon geht es mir gut. 
Da waren heute so viele geile Trails, war schon geil. Und die Sprünge von der Rampe haben auch geklappt.
War einfach nur perfekt in Wetter und das auch noch im November.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (13. November 2011)

70km und 1340hm. Wie schoen kann eine warme dusche sein. Richtig geile trails und tolles wetter, zumindest nach dem nebel. Bin positiv kaputt


----------



## T-man__ (14. November 2011)

Bilder von gestern im Profil... Video ist hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_24Mv26XVs"]VIDEO0041.3gp      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (19. November 2011)

So Männers,
wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Ich wäre dabei 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke oder Weitmarer Holz? Oder doch mit dem Auto zum See? 

Sollen wir nächste Woche mal einen Stammtisch machen und dann schonmal planen was wir nächstes Jahr so machen wollen? 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (19. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,

wäre morgen dabei, kann aber nicht allzu lange. Für mich wäre ne Runde hier in der Nähe super.

Stammtisch hatte ich ja auch schon mal angesprochen, wäre super wenn mal einer stattfindet.

Dennis

PS: 10h SB???????


----------



## czlxst (19. November 2011)

Wäre auch für 10:00 SB. Dann Richtung 11 bzw. Bergerhof.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (19. November 2011)

Ok, 
also morgen 10 Uhr SB! 

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## undetaker (19. November 2011)

Moin,

ich würde wohl gleich ne Runde mitfahren, bin so um 12:30 Zuhause und könnte dann so um 13:00 Starten, wenn dir das zu spät ist fahre ich ne Runde mit dem Rennrad.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Fire578 (19. November 2011)

Hi, ne 13 Uhr ist Ok. Ich sitze auch noch auf der Couch. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Weitmarer Holz oder Schwimmbrücke? Ich wollte so ca. 2 Stunden locker fahren.
Gruß Christof


----------



## undetaker (19. November 2011)

1300 Schwimmbrücke Dalhausen

bis gleich Legi

2h locker is gut


----------



## Fire578 (19. November 2011)

Ok dann bis gleich.


----------



## T-man__ (19. November 2011)

hallööle, habe wir uns wohl verpasst, bin heute im W-Holz ein bisschen gecruised...

Morgen 1000 SB bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. November 2011)

feine Tour heute, bin gespannt auf die Videoaufnahmen...
@ Daniel, was macht die Schneiderei...;-)))


----------



## czlxst (20. November 2011)

Video ist fertig:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avss18NFdcM&hd=1"]Flugstunde      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hoffe es gefällt euch

Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (20. November 2011)

geiles video...
vor allem die blätter auf der Linse...
und natuerlich der Strurz des Kameramannes... schön, dass der nicht dem cutter zum Opfer fiel...


----------



## czlxst (20. November 2011)

Der Sturz passte gut rein. Zeitlupe versuche ich beim nächsten mal.

Daniel


----------



## corratec1234 (20. November 2011)

sehr geile runde, auch wenn ich euch immer bremse.sorry.

meine flugstunden muss ich noch intensiver nutzen und perfektionieren. beim nächstenmal wirds besser.

video ist nen knaller.

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (24. November 2011)

hehe das video ist nice.  
Muss wohl auch mal wieder was mehr fahren. Kam die letzten drei wochen zu nichts... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilei (24. November 2011)

Gar nicht mal so schlecht die Idee hier von dem Thema. Ich werde mich hier noch ein wneig zu recht finden müssen und werde mich mal zu späterem Zeitpunkt hier nochmal melden.


----------



## Wichti (24. November 2011)

Die Untoten kehren zurück 

Wollte mich nur mal melden - langsam sieht es wieder besser aus. Ich glaube, ich hatte 2 oder 3 Infekte hintereinander. Mal sehen, ob ich am Wochenende wieder soweit fit bin, dass ein Ausritt geht ...

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## undetaker (25. November 2011)

Moin,

ich würde mich schon mal für Sonntag melden, am besten Schwimmbrücke Dahlhausen.

Gruß Legi


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. November 2011)

Hallo,

also wenn Wetter morgen früh passt ist denke ich 10h SB ok.

Ich persönlich kann morgen nur ne kleine Runde fahren, da das Nachmittagsprogramm schon feststeht.

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (26. November 2011)

ich bin morgen nicht dabei, hete 7 Stunden Fliesen gekloppt... bin nichts mehr gewohnt...
Morgen geht es mit der Baustelle weiter...
Wünsche euch viel Spass...


----------



## czlxst (26. November 2011)

Viel Spaß auf der Baustelle und herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Ist es die gopro als Geschenk geworden?


----------



## Fire578 (26. November 2011)

Hi,
@michael: Alles gute nachträglich zum 41zigsten ;-) 

@all nächste Woche Stammtisch? Mein Vorschlag wäre der Grieche in Linden. Ich könnte jeden Tag ab sieben. Was ist mit dem Rest?
Agenda:
Planung für nächstes Jahr !!!
Also macht euch mal Gedanken was ihr so machen wollt oder wo wir so hin wollen. 

Morgen bin ich dabei! Muss aber auch so um 2 zurück sein. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## dissident (26. November 2011)

hallo,

ich bin momentan leider zeitlich etwas knapp an den wochenenden. morgen wird es auch nichts. 
viel spaß euch.


----------



## czlxst (26. November 2011)

Stammtisch hört sich gut an, kann an allen Tagen außer Donnerstag.
Grieche in Linden hat zu, Haus Linden oder ehem. Don Remo wären OK.

Morgen bin ich auch dabei.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (26. November 2011)

Hi Daniel,
danke für die Info mit dem Griechen. Dann steht also jetzt Haus Linden oder Don Remo im Raum. 

Dann bis morgen. 
@Daniel: Ich cheate morgen auch nicht und komm mit Flats. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (26. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,

Stammtischfinde ich klasse. Kann allerdings diese Woche Donnerstag und Freitag nicht. Morgen entscheide ich spontan.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. November 2011)

Moin moin,

Stammtisch bin ich dabei!!

Wie sieht es denn aus bei Euch? Wetter ist ja eher stürmisch mit Aussichten auf regen oder?


----------



## Fire578 (27. November 2011)

Moin, gestern war es auch ziemlich windig. Aber es ging schon. 
Ich würde fahren wollen.

Christof


----------



## czlxst (27. November 2011)

Ich komme dann auch.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (27. November 2011)

Ok bis gleich...


----------



## Fire578 (27. November 2011)

So bin wieder trocken. Heute war Tour der Defekte, jeder hatte einen ;-) 

@Stammtisch
Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr Pizzeria Don Remo in Linden. Daniel bestellt einen Tisch. Ich hoffe es können viele kommen. 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Kabahl (28. November 2011)

Stammtissch fänd ich mal wieder super, leider kann ich diese Wohe nicht.


----------



## czlxst (28. November 2011)

Eine Rückmeldung zum Stammtisch wäre nicht schlecht.
So weiß ich nicht ob es sich lohnt einen Tisch zu bestellen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dissident (28. November 2011)

@ stammtisch: kann ich leider nur spontan entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (29. November 2011)

Überlege zu kommen. Kann noch nicht zu 100 % sagen.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (29. November 2011)

Bin beim Stammtisch dabei....


----------



## Wichti (29. November 2011)

Ich sage spätestens heute Abend Bescheid.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (29. November 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## czlxst (29. November 2011)

Habe einen Tisch bei Don Remo reserviert für sechs Personen um 19:30.
Es ist auch kein Problem wenn wir mehr als sechs sind.

Adresse:
Bochum Linden
Hattingerstr. 806

Bis morgen Daniel


----------



## dissident (29. November 2011)

super, ich komme zu 95 %. habe schon hunger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (29. November 2011)

Super, dann bis morgen abend.


----------



## Wichti (29. November 2011)

Super,

komme auch

Bis Morgen!!


----------



## corratec1234 (30. November 2011)

evtl. bin ich dabei. würde mich aber noch per sms melden ob es wirklich klappt,da ich arbeiten muss.

was ist mit sonntag,ist da etwas geplant?

gruß mike


----------



## 750C (4. Dezember 2011)

hi 

nen paar freunde und ich bauen immoment nen kleinen trail mit drop und kickern wenn jemand bock hat mit zuhelfen meldet euch hier oder per pn wir würden uns dann da treffen 

mfg 750C


----------



## Michi1977 (5. Dezember 2011)

Servus...ich bin auch ganz neu hier und suche auf diesem Weg jemand aus der Umgebung HER/BO/WIT zum gemeinsamen biken...

Fahre ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR !!!

Würde mich freuen auf die gemeinsame nächste Fahrt

MFG MICHI


----------



## Fire578 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Michi,
bist gerne Willkommen bei einer unserer Runden. Normalerweise fahren wir Sonntags morgens um 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist der Regel in Bochum Dahlhausen an der Schwimmbrücke. 
Aber da wir ja jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit sind, musst du immer mal hier im Forum schauen ob wir überhaupt fahren oder nicht. Ist halt wetterabhängig im Moment.

Gruß
Christof
P.S: Helm und technisch einwandfreies Bike sind Pflicht.


----------



## maddy2 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich bin auch neu in Bochum und auf dem MTB und würde gerne mal mit euch fahren. Kann ich euch am Sonntag zu ´ner Einsteigerrunde überreden?

Grüße
Maddy


----------



## Fire578 (10. Dezember 2011)

Jungens wie sieht es denn für morgen aus? Fährt jemand? Ich würde gerne fahren. 10 Uhr SB oder W-Holz?

@Maddy:
Was ist denn für dich eine Einsteigerrunde? Du solltest für eine Runde mit uns schon eine gewisse Grundkondition mitbringen und keine Angst vorm bergauf fahren haben. 

Christof


----------



## czlxst (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre morgen dabei. Ob SB oder WH ist mir egal, Hauptsache Wald und Berge.

Habe heute meine neuen Five Ten's getestet, ist schon was anderes.

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (10. Dezember 2011)

Super!
Dennis ist noch krank. Also sind wir wohl morgen alleine. 

Was hast du denn Lust morgen zu fahren? 

Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (10. Dezember 2011)

Lust hätte ich auf WH, Blankenstein und zurück zur bahntrasse nach Hattingen. Was hältst du davon?

Daniel


----------



## Fire578 (10. Dezember 2011)

Jep hört sich gut an. Wird gemacht. ;-) 
Also 10 Uhr W-Holz.

Christof


----------



## czlxst (10. Dezember 2011)

Ok, bis morgen.


----------



## maddy2 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also für mich wäre eine Einsteigerrunde unter 1000hm, 600-800 sollten kein Problem sein. Bis 25% Steigung habe ich mich auch schonal hochgequält  S1 Sachen gehen klar, S2 bedingt...Mit engen Kehren und hohen Stufen hab ich es noch nicht so! Bin auch kein ganz neuer Neuling  . Ich bin schon ein paar Male mit einem Kumpel im Siebengbirge gefahren.
Ich komm einfach mal morgen zum WH-Parkplatz und wir schauen einfach mal, notfalls klinke ich mich einfach aus...

Grüße
Maddy


----------



## Fire578 (10. Dezember 2011)

@Maddy
Das sollte dann passen von der Kondition. Also dann morgen früh auf dem WH-Parkplatz. Denke nicht das du dich ausklinken musst. 

Christof


----------



## T-man__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Die kueche steht, bin morgen auch dabei...


----------



## Spacer (11. Dezember 2011)

Letzte Woche war ich zu Fuß mit Hund im dunklen Weitmarer Holz (ich glaub es war Donnerstag abend, 08.12) als ich auf der anderen Seite des Wildgeheges eine Erscheinung hatte, die stark einem Raumschiff ähnelte. Sah ziemlich krass aus! 

Später überholte mich das Ding, es war eine zumindest zahlenmäßig sehr ordentliche Gruppe Nightrider auf Mountainbikes!

Leider konnte ich die Schlussfahrer nicht mehr fragen, was für eine Truppe das war...
Hat hier jemand eine Idee? Wenn ja, gäbe es da theoretisch noch einen Platz zum anhängen?

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Fire578 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi Spacer,
das waren zwar nicht wir die du da gesehen hast. Aber du bist bei uns gerne Willkommen mitzufahren. Wir fahren normal immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr. Der Treffpunkt dabei immer hier im Forum ausgemacht. Ist aber oft die Schwimmbrücke in Dahlhausen. 

Nightrides gibt es bei uns auch, sind aber eher selten. Wird dann aber auch hier verabredet.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## free.rider (11. Dezember 2011)

Spacer schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ich zu Fuß mit Hund im dunklen Weitmarer Holz (ich glaub es war Donnerstag abend, 08.12) als ich auf der anderen Seite des Wildgeheges eine Erscheinung hatte, die stark einem Raumschiff ähnelte. Sah ziemlich krass aus!
> 
> Später überholte mich das Ding, es war eine zumindest zahlenmäßig sehr ordentliche Gruppe Nightrider auf Mountainbikes!
> 
> ...



Kannst Dich gerne dranhängen. Es war aber Mittwoch ca. 19:00 Uhr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und wenn wir es waren. Alles ander gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer (12. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und die freundlichen Einladungen!!!

Die nächsten paar Wochen ist leider zeitlich schlecht, aber danach werde ich DEFINITIV darauf zurück kommen!!!


----------



## dissident (17. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## Slayer_LE (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

als gebürtiger Bochumer verbringe ich die Feiertage in der Heimat. Bei den subtropischen Temperaturen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mein Bike mitzunehmen. 
Gibt es Treffs zwischen 24.12.-30.12.? Würd mich dann ggf. gern mal einklinken.

Grüße aus Leipzig!


----------



## dissident (24. Dezember 2011)

heute noch mal ne kleine schlammrunde gedreht. der einzige andere radfahrer, den ich gesehen habe, kam mir aufm gutsweg entgegen und wusste zu berichten, dass der zaun strom führt 
seit ich mit dem crosser unterwegs bin, werde ich echt neugierig, mal ein mtb mit grossen rädern zu fahren. die vorteile sind nicht zu leugnen.
schöne tage euch allen.


----------



## T-man__ (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Bike Freunde, ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Fest und einige erholsame Tage. Ich melde mich im Neuen Jahr wieder für die nächsten Runden. Freue mich schon drauf.
Rutscht gut rüber!!!


----------



## Slayer_LE (27. Dezember 2011)

schade, Bochum schläft wohl....hab mich in den letzten Tagen beim Team-11Schweiz eingeklinkt, war sehr cool.
Guten Rutsch an alle Couchpotatoes ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

na ja schlafen wäre jetzt übertrieben. Nutzen die Zeit zur Regeneration des Bauch und Hüftbereiches.... 

Ich denke das es ab Januar wieder richtig los geht wenn das Wetter dann uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und auf eine schöne neue Bikeseason 2012!!!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jungs,
hab heute mit Dennis drüber gesprochen eine kleine Jahresabschlussrunde an Silvester zu machen. Nichts großes. So 2,5 Stunden. Hauptsache nochmal fahren dieses Jahr.
Also wie wäre es? Wer kommt mit?
Samstag 11 Uhr gehts los. Dann sind wir so um halb zwei wieder Zuhause.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## dissident (28. Dezember 2011)

hört sich gut an, ich sehe zu, dass ich dabei bin. habe heute schon drei stunden im sattel verbracht, davon zwei mit gegenwind. das mag ich nicht. hätte schön werden können...weil die fähre hardenstein nicht mehr fährt, musste ich einen kleinen  umweg fahren und bin direkt bei metal motion bikes rausgekommen. die  haben ja ne leckere auswahl im schaufenster. der laden war mir vorher  gar kein begriff. mal hin im neuen jahr und gucken.

@ daniel - bin heute zum größten teil die strecke gefahren, die du mir geschickt hast. da gibt es ja nette ecken richtung gevelsberg. mir sind auch mehrere gruppen begegnet, die da mit enduros rumgegurkt sind. diese ausgeschilderten drei-dörfer-wege höre sind auch sehr gut an. das nächste mal... 

.stfn


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (29. Dezember 2011)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei....

11h an der SB und ab ins Jahr 2012.....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## 750C (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo 

ich würde vielleicht ganz gerne mal mit fahren 
bin konditionel vllt nicht ganz auf der höhe aber es giebt auch schlimmere als mich ^^ 
währet ihr bereit diesen samstag vielleicht einen anfänger mit zunehmen ??

ich danke schon im vorraus für andworten


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi 750C,

klar nehmen wir auch "Anfänger" mit....
Nur Helm bitte nicht vergessen 

Samstag wird eh ne lockere Abschlussrunde ohne Stress und Hecktig...

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## 750C (30. Dezember 2011)

danke für die schnelle andwort und ich fahre immer mit helm bei dem wetter find ich nen fullface helm und ne goggle sogar äusert angenehm 

gruß pascal


----------



## maddy2 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

Lust hätt ich auch, habe aber "Hals" 
Demnächst komme ich gerne wieder mit. Viel Spaß morgen und kommt gut ins neue Jahr

Grüße
Maddy


----------



## 750C (30. Dezember 2011)

sorry leute für morgen früh muss ich mich leider abmelden bin krank 
währe gerne mit gefahren um neue strecken kennen zulernen 
 ich wünsche euch schon mal einen guten rutsch und das eure guten vorsätze nicht dierekt übern sattel gehen ^^ 
würde mich freunen wenn man das wann anders nach hohlen könnte 

mfg pascal


----------



## Fire578 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
also die Silvestertour wird leider abgesagt, da es regnet und auch für den Rest des Tages regen gemeldet ist. Zumindest haben Dennis und ich uns darauf geeinigt das wir nicht fahren. 

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch. Kommt gut rein und wir sehen uns dann in 2012 wieder.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 750C (4. Januar 2012)

hallo 

eine frage an die gruppe die sich glaub ich meistens an der Schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen trifft wann fahrt ihr demnächst mal wieder zusammen mir gehts wieder sehr gut und das bischen schlamm würde mich nicht abhalten nen ründchen zufahren ??

mfg pascal


----------



## dissident (5. Januar 2012)

meist am we, ist wetterabhängig. schau samstag einfach noch mal hier rein....schlammig wirds bestimmt


----------



## 750C (6. Januar 2012)

rad muss man eh putzen ^^ 
wenn ihr samstags fahrt würde ich gerne mit kommen aber nur wenns nicht so früh is ich geh heut abdend feiern und bin dan wahrscheinlich ers so um 10 zuhause deswegen müsst ich samstag mal kucken zur not gibts dieses jahr ja nochn paar samstage


----------



## dissident (6. Januar 2012)

wenns mitm wetter passt, drehe ich morgen ne runde mit anschließendem besuch der waschstr


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn morgen keine Hunde und Katzen vom Himmel fallen würde ich auch gerne das Bikejahr 2012 beginnen.

Wenn Wetter passt morgen 10h SB in Dahlhausen?

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Januar 2012)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage steht heute Indoorsport an. 
Werde was für meine Ausdauer machen, hoffe das Wetter bessert sich bis
nächstes WE.

Dennis


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit. hab gedacht ich melde mich nach langer zeit mal wieder. wünsche euch ein frohes neues jahr. werde dieses jahr wieder verstärkt einsteigen. erst mal alleine um überhaupt zu sehen wo ich stehe. danach werde ich euch wieder auf den geist gehen.


----------



## Fire578 (9. Januar 2012)

Cool! Wird ja mal langsam Zeit. Freut mich!


----------



## Janus1972 (9. Januar 2012)

jo mich auch. muss noch zu bike'n service mir ne neue fernbedienung für die kindshock bestellen. mein griff ist gebrochen. warscheinlich eher vom rumstehen als von nem sturz ggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (10. Januar 2012)

wenn wetter hält werde ich sonntag gegen 1000 eine not gegen elend runde drehen. wenn noch jemand ein kondi anti wunder ist, kann er ja mit mir schieben, äh fahren.


----------



## Fire578 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich meld mich für die nächsten beiden Wochenenden ab. Ich bin zum Skifahren in Davos. Also frühestens am letzten Januar WE wieder dabei. Da kann ich es aber auch noch nicht genau sagen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## maddy2 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab leider keine Zeit am Sonntag 

Gruß
Maddy


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würd Sonntag auch ne Runde drehen, von mir aus auch gerne eine Anti-Kondi Runde 

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören Marco.....

Dennis


----------



## 750C (12. Januar 2012)

anti kondi klingt sehr gut wollte ja eh mal mit euch fahren hat ja aber leider bis jezt nie geklappt weil ich endweder zulangeschule hatte oder aus anderen gründen (leider fehlt noch die richtige lame)

wann is diese gemächlicherunde denn geplant??


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Januar 2012)

hi dennis. jo lange her, lange geschichte. sagen wir 10:00 schwimmbrücke. wollte über die isenburg, wasserturm schulenburger wald und zurück. aber LOCKER!!!!!!! grins. war seit oktober nicht mehr im sattel. 

@750c du weisst wo die schwimmbrücke ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 750C (13. Januar 2012)

ja klar ich war sechs jahre im ldkc^^
die isenburg kenn ich auch da hoch durch fahren is masochistisch die restlich ortsangaben noch nicht vllt bin ich auch schon durch gefahren keine ahnung passiert mir und meinen freunden eben öfter das es dukel wir und wir immer noch nicht wieder wissen wo wir sind oder wie wir zurück kommen 

sonntag so früh is aber nix für mich da ne freundin von mir morgen geburtstag hat und ich da schlafe und ausdem lezten winkel von ge nach hause mitm rad und dann dierekt ne tour nach so einer nacht iss denk ic nicht so das wahre

fahrt ihr auch manchmal sammstags ?? oder muss da wer von euch arbeiten ?

gruß pascal


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. Januar 2012)

@Marco: 10h SB geht klar, denke das Wetter hält sich und Strecke ist gut.

@750C: Samstags fahren wir ab und an mal, auch mal alleine, wenn dann wird es hier kurz gepostet. Also immer mal reinschaun.
Vielleicht kommste nächstes mal mit.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (14. Januar 2012)

Bin morgen dabei - aber echt anti Koni

@Christof: Davos klingt gut - vor allem das Wetter soll gut werden. Viel Spaß!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (14. Januar 2012)

Bin morgen dabei, heute das erste mal seit 6 Wochen auf dem Rad gewesen... Ich sag nur Aua...
Zum Einstieg Blankenstein war vielleicht auch schlecht gewählt ;-)


----------



## Wichti (14. Januar 2012)

@Michael: Kannst du morgen die Lampe mitbringen? Kohle habe ich dabei.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (14. Januar 2012)

nabend männers,
bin morgen auch dabei, wenn es echt eine ruhige runde bleibt. 

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (15. Januar 2012)

Jens, mache ich, bring platz im rucksack mit


----------



## Janus1972 (15. Januar 2012)

Hi. Hab im Bereich h-weg denke in der nähe "in der Aar" / Reichstag also Grenze Bochum Linden winz/baak mein garmin Dakota 20 verloren. Im Bereich in der Aar wo der kleine verbockte Trail ist hab ich mich lang gemacht. Ich hab's zu spät bemerkt da war es wenn es denn dort passiert ist, weg. Wäre schön wenn ihr euch mal umhören würdet. Mir sind 4 biker auf der lewacker Str. Entgegengekommen die in diese Richtung fuhren. Denke die haben es gefunden.  Gibt ne Belohnung danke.


----------



## Wichti (15. Januar 2012)

Viel Glück!!!

Jens


----------



## dissident (19. Januar 2012)

hallo,

hat jemand von euch ein ventilwerkzeug / -schrauber??? ich muss bei meinem dämpfer den ventileinsatz aus dem ventilkörper bekommen bzw. austauschen. 

danke

.stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## splaxt (19. Januar 2012)

hi,
habe da mal ein paar Fragen zu euren Touren?
Wie viele Km?
In welcher Zeit?
Höhenmeter
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit? 

Dann kann ich absehen ob ich es mir zutrauen kann mit euch zu fahren.

Danke Splaxt


----------



## Janus1972 (19. Januar 2012)

Mit mir kannste auf jeden fall fahren. Bin seit Oktober erst einmal Gefahren


----------



## Wichti (20. Januar 2012)

Apropos fahren - wie sieht es aus am Sonntag?


----------



## dissident (21. Januar 2012)

ich bin morgen nicht dabei, mein dämpfer hält die luft nicht richtig. hoffe, dass es nur am ventil liegt...
sind erstaunlicherweise keine luftblasen zu sehen unter wasser, nach zwei stunden sind statt 10 aber nur noch 5 bar drin. mal schauen.

bitte beachten sie auch dieses: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094150&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (21. Januar 2012)

Hab mich leider erkältet und falle dieses WE aus.
Hoffe ab nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein.

Viel Spaß wenn Ihr fahrt.

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (21. Januar 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> bitte beachten sie auch dieses: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=094150&wahl=vorhersage



Passt doch - es friert nicht und regnet weniger als heute. Beste Bedingungen für eine gemütliche Tour


----------



## T-man__ (21. Januar 2012)

soooooo, mein Radl ist wieder da.... nicht so einfach .... aber fahrbereit. wird das morgen was? das wetter heute war ja suboptimal


----------



## Wichti (21. Januar 2012)

@Michael: Lass uns mal sehen, wie es morgen aussieht. Kurze Runde, wenn möglich fände ich schon cool.


----------



## T-man__ (22. Januar 2012)

also bei uns ist es noch trocken. Kommt wer mit? 1000 Weitmarer Holz Parkplatz?
Kleine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (22. Januar 2012)

Hi Michael, ich komme. Kann aber 5 Min später werden wenn wir uns am Weitmarer Holz treffen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (22. Januar 2012)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## T-man__ (22. Januar 2012)

mehrere Erfahrungen habe ich heute gesammelt bei unserer schönen Tour.
- wasserdichte Socken sind wirklich wasserdicht ;-)
- es macht tatsächlich Sinn, nach so einer Planschtour die Sattelstütze rauszuziehen und das Rad umzudrehen. Erstaunlich, was sich da ansammelt.


----------



## F4B1 (22. Januar 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> - wasserdichte Socken sind wirklich wasserdicht ;-)


Jepp: Wenn Wasser reinläuft kommt es nicht mehr raus.
Kenn ich so auch von meinen Neoprenüberschuhen. Sealskinz kommen aber noch.

@topic
Wenn ich nächste Woche mit Möbel schleppen durch bin fahr ich auch mal wieder irgendwo mit. Nachdem ich seit einen Monat viel auf den MTB sitze gewöhnen sich die Knochen dann doch um.


----------



## dissident (22. Januar 2012)

@ f4b1 - nette fahrradsammlung. ich mag besonders die bremsenkombi am gt


----------



## F4B1 (22. Januar 2012)

Quantec- und Batavusrahmen sind mittlerweile ausgemustert. Rest in Betrieb. Naja, mehr oder weniger, Crosser und Fixie sind momentan nicht fahrbereit.
Bremsenkombi macht Spaß. Die V-Brake hinten reicht dicke, Scheibe vorne möcht ich nicht mehr hergeben (ist meine erste). Überlege sogar den Crosser für nächste Saison vorne auf Disc umzurüsten. Gabel muss sowieso neu, kann ich das direkt in einen Abwasch erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (27. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn am wochenende aus? Wuerde gerne das ein oder andere ruendchen fahren...


----------



## Wichti (27. Januar 2012)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (28. Januar 2012)

Gehe jetzt ne runde mit dem hund und danach wollte ich biken. Falls jemand lust hat, mitzukommen, bitte posten oder anrufen


----------



## dissident (28. Januar 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.



habe leider meine dämpferproblematik noch nicht in griff bekommen. werde mal die woche zu htb. daher bin ich zurzeit mit dem crosser unterwegs und reisse km runter. viel spaß morgen. hoffe auch mal bald wieder aufm mtb zu sitzen.


----------



## czlxst (28. Januar 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.
> 
> Jens



Bin dabei. Hätte mal Lust Richtung bergerhof zu fahren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wichti (28. Januar 2012)

@Daniel: Guter Plan. Vielleicht können wir am Bergerhof eine Schneeballschlacht machen 

Grüsse und bis morgen!

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (29. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei...bis.gleich


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Januar 2012)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## T-man__ (29. Januar 2012)

Schoenen gruss an alle von Daniel, Mike, Jens, Michael. Mit heissen waffeln und Kaffee am Bergerhof versuchen wir gerade aufzutauen.


----------



## dissident (29. Januar 2012)

jaja, streu noch salz in die wunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (29. Januar 2012)

@Stefan: Dafür war es vorher saukalt ...


----------



## dissident (30. Januar 2012)

das glaube ich gerne.


----------



## maddy2 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte jemand Lust Samstag Nachmittag so zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr eine lockere Runde zu fahren? Gerne auch mit Einkehr zum aufwärmen. 

Startpunkt ist mir egal, werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto kommen.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## dissident (1. Februar 2012)

samstag geht leider nicht, familiäre verhinderungen äh verpflichtungen.

hoffe aber auf sonntag, habe gestern mal ne kleine runde mitm mtb gedreht und der dämpfer hat gehalten. mal abwarten. selbst ist der reparateur


----------



## Wichti (2. Februar 2012)

Sonntag 10?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (2. Februar 2012)

Hast du aufs Thermometer geschaut? 

Wenn mein Rad und ich nicht fest frieren bin ich dabei.


----------



## F4B1 (2. Februar 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Hast du aufs Thermometer geschaut?


Zumindest ich mach das momentan jeden Tag.

Für wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird (sodass man mit zwei Paar Socken, dicken Schuhen und Überschuhen nicht mehr nach einer Stunde Frostbeulen an den Füßen kriegt)würde ich gern eine technisch zwar anspruchslose Strecke fahren, die aber stellenweise ordentlich steil ist.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gszegmkvzkxblccn
Dicke Stollen sind nicht nötig. Geht mir in erster Linie ums Training, werde das daher mit meinen GT im Reiseradsetup in Angriff nehmen. Semislicks sollte man aber schon aufziehen, gibt ein paar Stellen, wo das sinnvoll ist.

Der große Teil ist übrigens aus einer Tour, die BochumBiker vor zwei Jahren erstellt hat (und die ich auch bis zu einen Kettenriss kurz vor Essen mitgefahren bin).
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=oshdmyxgwtlzcoca
Finde bloß, dass das ganze ab Bochum schon zu anspruchslos wird. Bei Interesse kann das aber auch weiter gefahren werden. Viel Radweg, wenig Straße, noch weniger Trampelpfade.

Wenn irgendwer interesse an der Tour hat (gerade auch Anfänger, man muss ja nicht rasen)kann man ja nach einen Termin schauen. Für mich würde ich das spontan am ersten freien Tag mit brauchbaren Wetter fahren.


----------



## 750C (3. Februar 2012)

also wenn schon nach anfänger gefragt wird meld ich mich doch mal zuwort
jedoch kann ich samstag nicht da ich mit nen paar freunden die strecke die wir gebaut haben mal endlich fahren will und sonntag geht nicht weil ich da am kalwes in essen bin( ja ich frage mich immoment ernsthaft ob ich da lebent runter komm).
termin währe mir eigentlich recht egal nur nicht all zu früh auf dem ziffern blatt.


----------



## F4B1 (3. Februar 2012)

Wetter.com sagt ja zu diesen Wochenende ja auch eher nein. Dauerfrost und ca. 3 Stunden unterwegs sein (schätz ich einfach mal)vertragen sich finde ich nicht. Wird wahrscheinlich frühstens nächste Woche was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (3. Februar 2012)

ich seh zu, dass ich sonntag dabei bin. muss nur noch das nervige schleifen der hinteren bremse beseitigen. außerdem will ich die neuen thermo-einlagen für die schuhe testen. 
allzu lang wird der ausritt eh nicht. wie ists mal wieder richtung blankenstein?

wenn das wetter eine längere tour zulässt, werde ich mit kleineren änderungen in werden www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ambxzkoynkhddrva&referrer=trackList fahren. mitm crosser und inkl. an- und abfahrt von mir aus werden es dann ca. flache 55 km.

@f4b1 - auch wenn anspruchslos, die tour ist hochwasseranfällig. willst du daraus einen rundkurs machen?


----------



## F4B1 (3. Februar 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> die tour ist hochwasseranfällig


Stimmt, da war was. Lässt sich aber sonst auch einiges umfahren.


dissident schrieb:


> willst du daraus einen rundkurs machen?


Könnte ich machen. Hattingen bis Wuppertal ginge ja schon mal über die Bahntrasse. Müsste nur mal schauen, wie man sich von Wuppertal bis Hagen durchschlagen kann.


----------



## T-man__ (3. Februar 2012)

sonntag 1000 schwimmbrücke ist gut, je nach wetter hätte ich wieder spass an einer Waffel am Bergerhof. wenns richtig kalt mit schneefall wird, wäre auch ne funrunde kreuz und quer durchs Weitmarer Holz gut. Dann Treffpunkt Parkplatz WH. Lasst uns mal sehen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. Morgen werde ich auch ne Runde drehen, Starte so um 11:00, irgendwas traillastiges Richtung Elfringhauser Schweiz


----------



## Wichti (3. Februar 2012)

Blankenstein macht keinen Spass bei der Kälte. Wir sind da vorletzte Woche rumgefahren. Bei den langen und steilen Anstiegen schwitzt du, dann wird es saukalt bergab. Schwimmbrücke und dann rüber Richtung 11Schweiz bringts mehr.

Jens


----------



## czlxst (4. Februar 2012)

Bin heute eine kurze Runde um zwei gefahren. War schon etwas kalt, mir ist sogar das Wasser eingefroren.
Bin auf morgen gespannt wie kalt es wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (4. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen, 
melde mich  auch mal wider zu Wort.
Hatte ne gute Erkältung und mein Rücken war mal wieder am zicken.

Rücken ist besser und Erkältung so gut wie weg. Werde aber bei den Temperaturen
nicht biken morgen. Bin froh das ich die Rotz... los bin 

Also friert morgen nicht ein und esst ne Waffel für mich mit.

LG Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich war nur ne kurze Runde für 1h im Muttental und hab einen kleinen Teil einer Bikeride gpsx abgefahren. Da ich die Abfahrten nicht kannte ist mir, durch das fehlende Tempo bergab, auch nicht wirklich kalt geworden.
Hab auch heute zum ersten Mal diese kleinen Heizkissen im Schuh gehabt, die sind echt ganz gut.
Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit um mitzukommen aber demnächst wird sich hoffentlich mal wieder ein freier Sonntag finden.
Also viel Spaß morgen und genießt die Waffeln!

MAddy


----------



## T-man__ (4. Februar 2012)

war heute im Weitmarer holz und um den Kemnader see. Nicht allzuviele biker unterwegs... der erste ist mir nach einer Stunde begegnet

morgen 1000 Schwimmbrücke...warm anziehen...


----------



## Wichti (5. Februar 2012)

Ist gar nicht so kalt heute - nur -11 Grad. Freitag waren es -13. 

Bis dann, Jens


----------



## T-man__ (5. Februar 2012)

Ja dann... bis gleich...


----------



## Wichti (5. Februar 2012)

War eine harte, aber sehr geile Tour heute. Interview hat auch geklappt. Bin schon wieder aus Remscheid zurück. 18.45 RTL aktuell mit unserem Deutschland-Chef.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Februar 2012)

ich beneide euch für die tour bei dem super wetter.
sind euch die trinkblasen eingefroren, oder wie habt ihr das geregelt?
wo ging die tour lang?

gruß mike
bis nächsten sonntag


----------



## Fire578 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Ich hoffe das ich nächsten Sonntag auch wieder dabei bin. Aber heute war es mir zu kalt.
@Jens
waren das nur die 2 Sätze des Energieexperte mit dem Interview? Oder bist du da auch noch mal zu sehen?

@all
wie wäre es denn mit einem Stammtisch in den nächsten Wochen?

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (5. Februar 2012)

@Mike: Klar ist meine Trinkblase eingefroren, aber zum Glück erst auf dem Rückweg als der Tee kalt war. Daniel hat sich eine Spezial-Isolierung für den Trinkschlauch gebaut. Wir waren übrigens wieder Waffeln-Essen am Bergerhof. Sind eine ähnliche Strecke wie letzte Woche Gefahren.

@Christof: Der Energieexperte war unser Deutschland-Chef. Die haben mehr gedreht, aber nicht gesendet.

Stammtisch finde ich gut. Ich kann aber nur Mittwoch oder Freitag. Bin in England nächste Woche. 

Viele Grüße, Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Februar 2012)

ich kann auch nur am mittwoch zum stammtisch.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (6. Februar 2012)

Mir wäre es egal wann. Aber  Mittwoch ist ok. Können aber auch nächste Woche. 
Wer hat den einen Vorschlag für eine Location.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (6. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen Mädels... Merke... Nur ein voller Schlauch friert ein ...))

Habe die Bilder der letzten beiden Sonntage im Benutzeralbum... Es war ne klasse Tour bei herrlichem Wetter. Was richtig knackiges...


----------



## dissident (6. Februar 2012)

mittwoch ist auch für mich ok! wo denn???


----------



## Fire578 (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich schlag mal Fabrica oder das Las Olas  in der Emscherstr. in Hattingen in der Stadt vor.


----------



## Wichti (6. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei - Las Olas finde ich gut. Da war ich noch nie.

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (6. Februar 2012)

Ok, was sagen die anderen dazu? Wer kommt denn noch ? Bis jetzt hab ich Jens, Mike, Stefan und mich. Dennis frag ich noch. Was ist mit Daniel?

Christof


----------



## czlxst (6. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei, location geht klar.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fire578 (6. Februar 2012)

Top, dann warte ich noch auf Dennis und bestelle morgen einen Tisch. Ich würde sagen 19 Uhr.  Michael wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Februar 2012)

sorry jungs kann doch nicht dabei sein. muss leider absagen.

wünsche euch aber viel spaß, sehen uns dann am sonntag.

gruß mike


----------



## Fire578 (7. Februar 2012)

So Jungs,
ich hab gerade mit Dennis gesprochen. Der kommt auch mit. Hab direkt mal einen Tisch für 7 Personen bestellt, dann haben wir mehr Platz am Tisch oder es kann noch wer mit. ;-) Tisch ist für 19 Uhr bestellt. 
Adresse ist Emscherstr. 42 in Hattingen. Parken könnte man zum Beispiel im Altstadtparkhaus und dann die paar Meter laufen. Das parken im Parkhaus ist ab 19 Uhr kostenlos. 

@Mike: Schade das es bei dir nicht klappt.

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (7. Februar 2012)

Super, bis morgen! 

Jens


----------



## Wichti (8. Februar 2012)

Soll ich nachher jemanden mitnehmen nach Hattingen? Stefan, Daniel und Christof liegen auf meinem Weg.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (10. Februar 2012)

vorhin in nierenhof. wer erkennt den fehler?


----------



## F4B1 (10. Februar 2012)

Muss so aussehen. Schaltwerke schleifen immer über den Boden.

Bin gestern haarscharf an der Situation vorbei gekommen. Dafür hats mich eine viertel Stunde später hingehauen. Hüfte geprellt, Knie schmerzt, Schürfwunde am Schienbein, Riss in den Beinlingen. Morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## dissident (10. Februar 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Muss so aussehen.



stimmt, schaltaugen sind sollbruchstellen. immerhin ist das schaltwerk noch heil. sonst hätte ich auf weniger gänge umgebaut. morgen früh also mal zum händler meines vertrauens...

gute besserung dir.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Februar 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> gute besserung dir.


Kann mich zumindest schon mal wieder halbwegs bewegen. Gester Abend, nachdem ich erstmal 2 Stunden zu Hause war, gings garnicht. Bin Adrenalin sei dank noch 20km ohne Bahn nach Hause gekommen.
Schaltauge wär am Stahlrahmen schlimmer gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (10. Februar 2012)

@stefan, sieht auf dem Foto schon mitgenommen aus dein Antrieb. Zum Glück nur das Schaltauge.

@f4b1, gute Besserung.

Sonntag Wald und Berge?


----------



## Wichti (11. Februar 2012)

Wald und Berge klingt gut. Bin dabei. 10 Uhr SB?

@Christof: Hab was gegen kalte Füße. Kann ich morgen für dich mitbringen. 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Februar 2012)

bin morgen auch dabei. wo genau soll es denn hingehen?

gruß mike


----------



## maddy2 (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich bis morgen mein kleines Schaltungsproblem behoben hab, komme ich auch mit.
Mir fällt immer die Kette vom größten Ritzel in die Speichen...Ich schau mir das nachher mal genauer an, kann ja viele Ursachen haben.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## czlxst (11. Februar 2012)

10 Uhr SB ist ok. Waffeln am BH Essen ist das Ziel.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dissident (11. Februar 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Zum Glück nur das Schaltauge.



ja, das neue ist schon angebaut. leider ist die kette auch in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, mal am ersten berg sehen, ob ich es ordentlich repariert habe. jetzt werde ich mir mal die ewig schleifende bremse ansehen, sieht so aus, als würde ein kolben nicht wieder komplett reingehen. mal justieren und entlüften. schrauben ist ja auch viel besser als fahren 

bis dann und viel spaß morgen. 

ps. der weg ist das ziel, nicht die waffel.

@ mathias - ich würde mal versuchen, die untere Einstellschraube am Schaltwerk nach rechts zu drehen, bis da nichts mehr rüberspringt. oder nicht auf dieses Ritzel schalten


----------



## maddy2 (11. Februar 2012)

Jep genau da lag das Problem. Ich hatte zuerst befürchtet, dass ich mir letztens bei einem herzhaften Verschalter am Berg das Ritzel verbogen hätte 

Bis morgen dann


----------



## czlxst (11. Februar 2012)

Habe ein Video online gestellt:

http://youtu.be/wjshLmKI2jM

Bis morgen Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (12. Februar 2012)

bin für morgen leider raus...Ihr müsst ne Waffel für mich mit essen...
war heute gute 2 Stunden unterwegs...es war herrlich bei -5 Grad und Sonne

@daniel: Video ist klasse, besser wärs natürlich mit ner Lefty ...grins


----------



## Fire578 (12. Februar 2012)

Hi Jungs, 
ich bin leider raus für morgen. Ich bin gerade erst aus Winterberg zurück gekommen. Ich war da heute zum Flutlicht Skifahren.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (12. Februar 2012)

guten morgen, 
wer ist denn heute alles dabei?

gruß mike


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich weiß nicht, Termometer steht auf -10......
Ich glaub ich mach heut nochmal Indoorsport.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Februar 2012)

warm anziehen und ab gehts!

gruß


----------



## Wichti (12. Februar 2012)

Genau! Ein Wechselshirt mitnehmen und los geht's! Beim Fahren ist es nicht so kalt. 

Bis gleich,

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Februar 2012)

Ja ich weiß, aber meine Erkältung ist erst gerade weg und ich wollte nicht gleich ne neue haben. Deshalb....


----------



## Wichti (12. Februar 2012)

Nach einer Erkältung würde ich vermutlich auch nicht bei -10 Grad fahren. Aber schade ist es schon :-(

Jens


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Februar 2012)

Ja ich will auch und es brennt unter den "Stollen" aber ich geh noch mal Indoor Radeln und nächste Woche komme ich mit.

Sorry Jungs, wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei dem bomben Wetter...

Dennis


----------



## Wichti (12. Februar 2012)

Coole Tour im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ich hatte immerhin 35 Km und 800 Hm. 

@ Matthias: Schön, dass du dabei warst


----------



## maddy2 (12. Februar 2012)

Jep, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit euch! Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (12. Februar 2012)

War schön heute, fast so staubig wie im Sommer.

Mit Beweisfoto, das wir am BH waren.


----------



## dissident (12. Februar 2012)

jau, nette runde. mal endlich wieder mit staubfahne, fast schon sommer...


----------



## Wichti (12. Februar 2012)

Lecker wars!


----------



## dissident (18. Februar 2012)

ich werde nachher noch ne kleine runde drehen, nix wildes wegen angehender russelseuche....einmal  matsch und auf rückweg in hattingen halt zu saubermachen.
jemand interesse?


----------



## T-man__ (18. Februar 2012)

was ist denn mit morgen? astreines Mistwetter angesagt...
Würde trotzdem fahren...


----------



## Fire578 (18. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich hätte ja schon Lust zu fahren. Ich mach das morgen früh vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet werd ich nicht fahren. Kann mir momentan keine Erkältung leisten.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (18. Februar 2012)

habe auch interesse an morgen, wenns wetter halbwegs ist, bin ich dabei


----------



## Wichti (18. Februar 2012)

Dito. 10 Uhr SB, wenns nicht in Strömen regent. 

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (18. Februar 2012)

Ok, wir lesen uns morgen. Muss dann um 9 bescheid wissen


----------



## Wichti (18. Februar 2012)

O.k. machen wir so.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## T-man__ (19. Februar 2012)

Das wetter sieht gut aus, ich mache mich fertig...


----------



## dissident (19. Februar 2012)

bei mir wirds nix, hab mir ne kleine magenverstimmung eingefangen. viel spaß.


----------



## Fire578 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich mach mich auch gleich fertig.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (19. Februar 2012)

Bin leider raus, Familientermin....

Viel Spaß....


----------



## T-man__ (20. Februar 2012)

Heute jemand unterwegs ? oder alle jeck?


----------



## czlxst (25. Februar 2012)

Was ist morgen mit fahren?

10:00 SB?

@Flatfahrer, fahre morgen mit klickies. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (25. Februar 2012)

Kommt auf das wetter an. Aber ich denke ich bin dabei.
Gruß Christof


----------



## Alwi (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
  kann ich mich bei euch mal anschließen? Das allein fahren macht auf die Dauer auch kein Spaß.
  Konditionsmaßig dürfte es kein Problem geben Technisch bin ich nicht gerade der Held aber ich bin noch lernfähig.
  Sollte ich euch zu sehr Bremsen werde ich allein weiter fahren.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (25. Februar 2012)

ich muss morgen früh schauen, ob ich dabei bin. kränkele noch ein wenig.

@ alwi - der treffpunkt morgen ist die schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen, die str. heißt auf dem stade. wichtig: helm, funktionstüchtiges rad, spaß an der freude...


----------



## Wichti (25. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei morgen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, bin dabei. 10:00 Uhr ist richtig?


----------



## Wichti (25. Februar 2012)

10 Uhr passt.

Bis morgen!!


----------



## T-man__ (25. Februar 2012)

Bin morgen dabei...

Wer bestellt das gute wetter?


----------



## Wichti (25. Februar 2012)

Soll schön schmuddelig werden ...


----------



## Fire578 (26. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs,
wie ist denn die allgemeine Meinung? Fahren oder nicht? Wetter sieht ja nicht so prall aus. Hier ist es total nass draußen. Fahren oder nicht fahren ist die Frage.

Gruß Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (26. Februar 2012)

Fahren! Es regnet nicht. Und wenn es anfangen sollte, können wir ja abkürzen 

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, alles klar. Dann um 10 an der  SB. Bis gleich...


----------



## Wichti (26. Februar 2012)

Bis gleich!


----------



## Alwi (26. Februar 2012)

Moi Moin, bin dann auch dabei.
Gruß Albert


----------



## Fire578 (26. Februar 2012)

So Jungs, 
Bike ist sauber ich auch und gegessen hab ich auch. Aber  ihr hattet recht, Salat ist nix nach so einer Tour. Schnitzel war da schon besser.
War ne geile Tour heute. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht sich mal wieder so richtig einzusauen. 

Schönen Sonntag noch. 
Gruß
Christof


----------



## Wichti (26. Februar 2012)

War echt gut heute, aber irgendwie war ich schon lang nicht mehr so platt nach einer Tour. 

Jetzt werde ich mir erst mal einen Braten reinhauen 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (26. Februar 2012)

So mein Bike und ich sind auch wieder sauber. Das war echt Geil Heute.


----------



## maddy2 (2. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

fahren oder fahren, das ist hier die Ansage! 

Wobei mir das Wann egal ist...

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Fire578 (2. März 2012)

Ich bin raus für dieses WE. Hab mich fett erkältet nach der letzten Tour. Vielleicht nächstes WE wieder.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## maddy2 (2. März 2012)

Dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Alwi (2. März 2012)

Also wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt, würde ich mich gerne wieder anschließen.

Und dir Christof auch von mir gute Besserung.

Gruß Albert


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (3. März 2012)

Ich würd morgen ne Runde drehen.

Wer kommt noch? 10h SB wie immer?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## dissident (3. März 2012)

bin dabei, 10h brücke. 

werde jetzt gleich noch mal ne runde mitm krosser drehen, jemand interesse?


----------



## czlxst (3. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei morgen. Sollen wir zum BH oder sollen wir uns in WH treffen?

@Stefan, heute habe ich meine Tour hinter mir.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddy2 (3. März 2012)

Mir ist's Wurst. Was meinste denn mit BH? Bommernholz?
Falls ja, war ich da glaube ich schon mal, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Alwi (3. März 2012)

[FONT="]Hallo Leute, 
ich würde gerne wieder mitfahren, aber ich kenne nur den Treffpunkt an der SB. Falls ich mich anschließen darf und ihr euch wo anders trefft, dann müsste mir den Treffpunkt einer erklären.
Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (3. März 2012)

Also, ich würde auch gerne fahren. Richtung Bergerhof wäre mir sehr recht. Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns am Weitmarerholz treffen - 10:00 uhr. dann über Hattingen, schultenburger trasse, dann meinen spezialtrail, die schöne Tour zum Bergerhof, die wir schon lange nicht mehr gefahren sind.
@alwi, das ist der erste Parkplatz, wenn du von der hattingerstrasse aus Richtung Radom fährst. Gegenüber von den Schachspielern.


----------



## dissident (3. März 2012)

wir können gerne auch mal wieder vom weitmarer holz aus fahren

der treffpunkt ist dann um 10h bei  N51° 26.375 E007° 11.714

geht das klar?

.stefan


----------



## maddy2 (3. März 2012)

Hmmm Spezialtrail


----------



## Alwi (3. März 2012)

Ok bin dabei. Den Parkplatz hier  N51° 26.375 E007° 11.714 kenne ich, ist für mich sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## Alwi (4. März 2012)

Wetter sieht ja heute sehr gut aus. bis gleich


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (4. März 2012)

OK 10h WH bis gleich...

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (4. März 2012)

Das war ne geile Tour heute, 53km, über 1000hm und ein toller Kurs. Wetter super, Waffel lecker,6-7 Mitfahrer für die Jahreszeit auch klasse. Was will man mehr?  Ach so, timing ist, wenn es anfängt zu regnen, wenn man das Bike gerade in der Garage verstaut hat.


----------



## Alwi (4. März 2012)

Ja, das war wieder ne super tour , das macht echt Spaß mit euch.
Und mein Bike hab ich auch noch trocken in Haus bekommen. so brauchte ich es ja nur entstauben


----------



## dissident (4. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (4. März 2012)

@ Stefan, hab dir mal die Seite für Protective raus gesucht. Thalersports.de    Dort findest du dann die Adresse.
Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (4. März 2012)

War Top heute. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dissident (4. März 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Protective


vielen dank, werde ich mir mal bei gelegenheit ansehen den laden.
bis dann...


----------



## T-man__ (10. März 2012)

Fahre gleich.... wer noch?


----------



## dissident (10. März 2012)

leider nicht, war mittwoch ne runde, nass geworden, jetzt erkältet...


----------



## maddy2 (10. März 2012)

Schade, wir haben bis gerade noch Besuch zum Brunch da gehabt und ich bin jetzt prallgefüllt...Sonst wär ich gern mitgekommen.
Für morgen bin ich leider auch raus...

Viel Spaß an alle die noch fahren

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (10. März 2012)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht.
Aber morgen wäre ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Alwi (10. März 2012)

fährt morgen einer ? wenn ja, sb oder wh?


----------



## czlxst (10. März 2012)

Ich entscheide es morgen je nach Wetter. Wenn dann schlage ich 10:00 an SB vor.

Gruß Daniel

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (10. März 2012)

ok, aber soll trocken bleiben.
ich fahre auf jeden Fall, denn ich habe jetzt auch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, und die will ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Fire578 (10. März 2012)

Ich schließe mich Daniel an. Wenn es trocken ist bin ich dabei. Ich muss aber etwas Kraft sparen. ich geh hinterher noch klettern. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Alwi (10. März 2012)

ok dann erstmal bis morgen früh.
Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (11. März 2012)

1oo an sb, ich komme auch


----------



## Alwi (11. März 2012)

Moin Moin, ist ja trocken. 10:00 SB ich bin dabei.
Bis gleich
Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (11. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Fire578 (11. März 2012)

Dennis und ich auch. Aber ne kleine Runde, ich bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit.
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (11. März 2012)

War wieder ne super Tour.


----------



## czlxst (11. März 2012)

Video ist Online:

http://youtu.be/E8LcpuXBAP4


Gruß Daniel


----------



## splaxt (12. März 2012)

schöne Videos habt ihr da gemacht. Die Strecken sehen auch interessant aus. Ich hoffe mal das mein Umzug bald klappt, das ich auch mal mit ne runde drehen kann. 
Mit welchen Reifen fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Fire578 (12. März 2012)

Hi all,
Video ist top. Tour war auch geil. Leider hab ich heute Knie. Fühlt sich so an wie vor ein paar Jahren wo ich das schon mal hatte. :-(
Ich hoffe das geht schnell weg.

@Splaxt
Mit Fat Albert. Aber ich bin das gestern mit Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph gefahren. Das geht auch.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## zeKai (12. März 2012)

Das video ist nice  
Da werd ich mich wohl auch wieder aufs rad schwingen müssen... 

@splaxt ich fahre Fat Albert 2.4 wie die meisten.


----------



## splaxt (12. März 2012)

für 2.4 ist meine Felge leider etwas schmal, nur 18mm Maulweite.  Ein 2.3 Baron geht mit 2 Bar noch.
Im mom fahre ich MK2 2.2 / XKing 2.2. Damit fehlt meiner Meinung nach an manchen Stellen doch der Bremsgrip. 

Aber ich sehe schon ich muss mehr Kondition und Fahrtechnik aufbauen  bis ich es schaffe mit euch zu fahren, bzw mein Bike mal ein WE mit nach Bochum zu bringen.


----------



## czlxst (12. März 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> Das video ist nice
> Da werd ich mich wohl auch wieder aufs rad schwingen müssen...



Hi Kai, schön von Dir zu hören. Alles ok bei Dir, lass dich mal wieder blicken.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## HvomM (12. März 2012)

Heyho Ihr, Ich hab nach 8 Jahren Bike-Abstinenz wieder Lust (und vor allem Zeit) aufs Fahren. Wollt mal fragen was so euer "Mindeststandard" ist, will euch schließlich nicht ausbremsen. 
Kenn mittlerweile die Strecken in Weitmar, Isenburg und Kupferdreh, nur ist alleine fahren auf Dauer doch sehr öde.

mfg Henning


----------



## T-man__ (13. März 2012)

Hallo Henning, ein wenig Kondition solltest du mitbringen, sprich über 1000hm im Schlamm sollten drin sein ;-) Funktionierende Bremsen und ein Helm sind natürlich selbstverständlich, Fahrtechnik wäre von Vorteil, da wir nur wenig auf "normalen Wegen" fahren...irgendwie hat da immer wieder einer Treppen, Steine und Wurzeln eingebaut...

@ Kai: schön, dass du dich mal wieder meldest, wir haben deine "auf dem Hinterrad - Künste" schon vermisst...

Hoffentlich bis nächstes WE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HvomM (13. März 2012)

1000hm? Wieviel (Tage) Zeit hab ich denn dafür? 
Versuch gerade so alle 2 bis 3 Tage aufs Rad zu kommen und wenigstens ne Stunde zu fahren.
Helm, Bremsen, check. Schoner kommen irgendwann die Woche an.
Fahrtechnisch gehts, Isenburg und Kupferdreh komm ich flüssig runter, in Weitmar nerven die Schwellen und der matschige Boden im oberen Teil.


----------



## zeKai (14. März 2012)

wie oft ich mich bei den schwellen schon lang gemacht habe  oder einfach mal in die tiefe fahren da man die kurve nicht bekommen hat.

@michael na dieses Wochenende wird das nichts bin nun einige Monate nicht mehr gefahren. Muss erst wieder was trainieren, will mir ja nicht total blamieren. 

@daniel bei mir ist alles prima, danke. Werde auf jedenfall wieder fahren. 

Hoffe bei euch ist auch alles fit soweit.


----------



## HvomM (15. März 2012)

N'abend!
@zeKai: Einmal bin ich auch schon in die Tiefe, aber nix passiert. War heut in Kupferdreh, liegen da häufiger mal Baumstämme im Weg? War im letzten Drittel, die linke Abfahrt.

Morgen Nachmittag zufällig jemand unterwegs? Hab von 14.30-18.30 rum Zeit.


----------



## Alwi (17. März 2012)

Moin Leute, muss heute leider auf Seminar. Aber morgen fahre ich wieder, auch wenn es etwas regnet. Kommt einer mit 
Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (17. März 2012)

Daniel, um 13oo wird zu spaet heute, muss spaeteatens um 12 los da noch hundeschule ansteht


----------



## czlxst (17. März 2012)

@Michael, ist ok. Dann fahren wir morgen zusammen. 
10:00 SB, wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (17. März 2012)

So wieder daheim. 10:00 SB, ich bin dabei.


----------



## T-man__ (17. März 2012)

bin morgen dabei, habe heute die Tour über Blankenstein rund um Hattingen gefahren. Schön griffig auf den Trails, macht Spass...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (17. März 2012)

Bin morgen dabei...

Christof kommt auch.

Dennis


----------



## Fire578 (17. März 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich würde aber gern eine Runde fahren auf der ich evtl. abbrechen kann. Ich weiß nicht ob mein Knie mitmacht.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Moin Moin, ist ein bisschen feucht aber ich fahre. Wer kommt mit?
Gruß Albert


----------



## Fire578 (18. März 2012)

Also hier regnet es gerade wie Sau. Da fahr ich nicht. Duschen war erst für nach der Tour geplant. :-D

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Ok jetzt ist es doch ein wenig feuchter geworden. Allein fahre ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber wenn einer fährt, dann komme ich auch mit.


----------



## czlxst (18. März 2012)

Bei mir ist es auch am regnen, da macht das biken keinen Spaß. 
Bin auch raus.


----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Vielleicht versuche ich heute Nachmittag eine kleine runde zu drehen. 
  Schönen Sonntag noch.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (18. März 2012)

bei mir sind es nur vereinzelte Tropfen. bin noch unentschlossen. die stündlichen Werte versprechen, dass es ab 11 trocken bleiben soll. 

@alwi: treffen wir uns um 10 am Weitmarer Holz? Wenn es schlechter wird, fahren wir da nur nen bisschen, ansonsten machen wir uns auf ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Ok Bin dabei


----------



## T-man__ (18. März 2012)

falls noch wer Lust hat: Parkplatz WH um 10oo


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (18. März 2012)

Danke für die Einladung, bin aber auch raus für heute.

Mache dann mal Indoorsport....

Viel Spaß bei der Dusche 

Dennis


----------



## dissident (18. März 2012)

bin meine erkältung noch nicht ganz los, werde darum heute auch pausieren, viel spaß euch!


----------



## T-man__ (18. März 2012)

ich war mit Alwi im Muttental, die Feuchtigkeit kam nur von unten. Wir haben uns nett eingesaut. Die Tour war klasse und endlich mal wieder die Alte Tür gefahren. Das Wetter hat sich wider Erwarten gut gehalten, so dass wir eine super Tour gefahren sind.

Bike und Fahrer sind wieder sauber...


----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Das war wieder Top heute. Da habt ihr was verpasst.

 Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (18. März 2012)

Ich habe den trocken Nachmittag genutzt und war am bergerhof. 
Sauber war danach nichts.


----------



## Alwi (18. März 2012)

Dann hast du ja wenigstens auch dein Spaß gehabt. Aber sauber waren wir auch nicht.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (20. März 2012)

Servus an die "müde" Bikegemeinde 

Wollte mal nachfragen wie die allgemeine Stimmung zum Mittwochstreff ist?
Da am WE die Uhren umgestellt werden, der Frühling heute seinen Anfang findet wäre die allgemein beliebte Mittwochsrunde einzuleuten!!! 

Wer von Euch hätte denn Zeit und Lust ab nächster oder dieser Woche zu starten?! 

Diese kann ich nicht, könnte aber Do, oder Fr....

Also freiwillige vor.

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidwars24 (20. März 2012)

Moin t-bob,
wo fahrt ihr den immer?


----------



## Alwi (20. März 2012)

Hab leider noch keine Stirnlampe, kann also nur so lange fahren wie es hell ist. Eventuell könnte ich Freitag.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (21. März 2012)

Hi,

mittwochs bin ich immer in der VHS...Aber wenn der Kurs vorüber ist bin ich dabei.

Wie isses denn jetzt am Wo´ende? Am Sonntag möchte ich auf jeden Fall ne Runde fahren.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Alwi (21. März 2012)

hat einer lust ne runde zu drehen?
könnte ab 15:30 uhr.

albert


----------



## Alwi (22. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
  hat denn heute einer Lust mit zu fahren? Ich hätte bis 19:00 Uhr Zeit.
  Albert


----------



## dissident (22. März 2012)

ich fahre gleich mit krosser zu htb nach essen und am fluss zurück, ne kleine flache runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. März 2012)

na dann muß ich wohl heute wieder allein fahren. ich hab noch ein rr aber dann geht es nur auf asphalt.


----------



## dissident (22. März 2012)

habe auch rennrad, kann allerdings nicht allzu schnell, da nur ein gang. 
wollte so in ner stunde oder so los.


----------



## Alwi (22. März 2012)

sei mir nicht böse, aber ich fahre lieber mit dem mtb und mache ein paar höhenmeter.

gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (22. März 2012)




----------



## T-man__ (22. März 2012)

Fahre jetzt noch ne runde...wer lust hat, bitte melden


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (22. März 2012)

Servus,

ich wollte morgen Mittag ne Runde drehen, denke so ab 17-17:30h gehts los.
Hat wer Lust und Zeit?

Dennis

PS: Bin für Sonntag leider raus....


----------



## Fire578 (22. März 2012)

Hi,
Ich versuche es morgen auch zu schaffen. Bin für Sonntag auch raus.
Dennis ich meld mich morgen bei dir ob ich es schaffe.

Gruß Christof


----------



## Alwi (22. März 2012)

Hi,
hab heute ne relativ große runde gemacht (52 Km und 872 Hm).  Fahre jetzt erst Samstag früh ca.11:00  13.30 wieder. Falls einer Lust hat! 
Und Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 10:00 SB?

 Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (23. März 2012)

Hi,

schade heute und morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber Sonntag klappt. 

Albert du fährst ja warscheinlich auch per Pedes zur SB oder? Dann kann ich dich ja morgens einsammeln und wir fahren zusammen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2012)

hi Mathias,
geht klar mit sonntag. wenn du wirtshaus hartmann kennst, würde ich 9:20 dort an der kreuzung vorschlagen. 
gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (23. März 2012)

Ok, abgemacht


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2012)

ok dann bis sonntag


----------



## Fire578 (23. März 2012)

Also Dennis und ich fahren um 17:30 eine kleine runde ab der sb. Wer hat sonst noch Lust?

Christof


----------



## T-man__ (23. März 2012)

Komme gerade erst heim. Schade, das schaffe ich nicht mehr


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,


  schade schade, hab auch jetzt erst Feierabend. Aber dafür brauche ich morgen nicht mehr arbeiten.
  Fahre morgen früh um 10:00 ne Runde, wenn einer Lust hat, dann bitte melden. 


Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (23. März 2012)

ich möchte auch morgen fahren.... 10:00 ist mir recht. Sollen wir uns wieder am WH treffen?


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2012)

10:00 wh geht klar


----------



## Alwi (24. März 2012)

Moin Moin 

Die Sonne lacht, daß kann ja nur gut werden.


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

Geiles wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (24. März 2012)

Hey Leute,...bin änfanger aber schon ganz fit 
kann man mal bei euch mitfahren,...vielleicht heute schon ?


----------



## Alwi (24. März 2012)

[FONT="]Hi tashinger
ich hätte nichts dagegen, aber ich bin auch noch neu in der gruppe und kann das nicht bestimmen. 
Was heißt denn Fit körperlich oder technisch? Die Fitness ist am aller wichtigsten.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------



## tashinger (24. März 2012)

hey alwi,..
cool dass du schreibst,...
also fit ja geht schon klar,..fahre immer ca. 100 km in der woche gerade strecke aber auch am kemnader see die kleinen berge hoch,..fahre ein trek superfly al,...pass auf dann fahrt doch heute alleien udn kannst ja mal die anderen fragen,...vielleicht hast du ja die tage mal bock zu zweit ein paar runden zu drehen,...liebe grüße und viel spaß


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

Komm einfach mit, parkplatz vor dem weitmarer holz um 10


----------



## tashinger (24. März 2012)

der parkplatz ab der hattingerstrasse,..da wo schlossstrasse und blankensteinstrasse sich keuzen ?


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

Genau der ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

helm und gute bremsen sind pflicht


----------



## tashinger (24. März 2012)

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

Coooooolllleeeee tour bei feinstem Wetter zum Muttental, incl. Bildschoener stunts. Wir konnten es richtig gut krachen lassen. Ich will mehr davon!!! Bilder stell ich heute abend ein.


----------



## tashinger (24. März 2012)

hey ,..nochmal vielen dank dass ich mitfahren konnte,...
hat echt spaß gemacht,...würde gerne öfter mitfahren,...
und hey,..rücken und gut blau aber alles gut,..
schönen samstag noch


----------



## dissident (24. März 2012)

ich melde mich erstmal ab für morgen, frau kränklich, baby auch ein wenig. mal sehen wie die nacht wird. ggf. reicht es morgen für ne runde aufm rennrad.

viel spaß euch


----------



## czlxst (24. März 2012)

Bin morgen dabei, falls der Wecker richtig klingelt.


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2012)

@ Daniel, bring bitte die Helmkamera mit, es lohnt bei dem Wetter.

die Bilder von heute sind oben, ich freue mich auf morgen!!!


----------



## Alwi (25. März 2012)

Moin Moin,
so ein geiles wetter 
ich bin heute auf jedem Fall dabei. 10:00 SB

Bis gleich Albert 

@ Mathias 9:20 bei hartmann


----------



## Alwi (25. März 2012)

geile tour heute. 

habe ein paar bilder oben rein gesetzt.

gruß albert


----------



## czlxst (25. März 2012)

Super Tour heute.

Videos werden hochgeladen, vier sind es.
Sind gut geworden.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (26. März 2012)

Die Videos sind echt klasse.... Wir brauchen mehr von diesen genialen Ausfahrten...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (26. März 2012)

Coole Vids, will auch mal wieder drauf.

Kann jemand von Euch morgen? Würde gerne was unter die Stollen nehmen?!
So gegen 17-17:30h könnte ich losfahren?!

Dennis


----------



## tashinger (26. März 2012)

Hey Dennis,..
ich kann morgen,...
bin samstag das erste mit mit t-man gefahren,...
bin anfänger aber hab bock öfter zu fahren,...
also wenn es ok ist können wir fahren,....


----------



## czlxst (27. März 2012)

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Morgen event. würde ich es schaffen.


----------



## maddy2 (27. März 2012)

Ich kann diese Woche leider nur am Donnerstag :/

Aber berichtet mal wenn ihr gefahren seid!

Mathias


----------



## Kabahl (27. März 2012)

@Dennis: Schon ne Idee wo es langehen soll? Wäre eventuell dabei.

Marcel


----------



## tashinger (27. März 2012)

@ Kabahl
kann man wieder mitfahren ?
hätte ab jetzt Zeit ....
lg 
patrick


----------



## Kabahl (27. März 2012)

schon, wollte allerdings jetzt los weil es sonst zu spät wird. und starte vom baldeneysee aus in richtung kettwig


----------



## tashinger (27. März 2012)

oh ich bin bin noch in bochum....dachte ihr trefft euch wieder an der brücke oder am weitmarer wald,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (28. März 2012)

Faehrt heute jemand? Ueberlege fuer ne kurze runde...


----------



## czlxst (28. März 2012)

Ich wollte um sechs eine kurze runde fahren.


----------



## Alwi (28. März 2012)

Schade habe jetzt erst Feierabend, eventuell morgen ne kleine Runde.


Albert


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (28. März 2012)

Hi sorry war gestern erst später zu Hause wie geplant!!!
Arbeit geht halt vor.

Bin wenn erst Sonntag wieder dabei, hoffen mal auf schönes Wetter.

Dennis


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

ich fahre heute ne kleine runde, fährt einer mit? Albert


----------



## czlxst (29. März 2012)

Ich wollte gegen sechs für eine Stunde raus wenn es trocken bleibt. Lohnt es sich für dich bis zur sb zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

hi daniel, sechs ist schon sehr spät. wollte gegen sieben wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## maddy2 (29. März 2012)

Hi Albert,

ich hätt Lust.
Regnen soll es auch erst gegen 20Uhr.

17Uhr, da wo wir uns am Sonntag getroffen haben?

Gruß Mathias


----------



## tashinger (29. März 2012)

hey,...würde auch mitfahren,..kann ab jetzt,...
wo treffen ?
gruß
patrick


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

@ Daniel, wenn du schon um halb sechs ne stunde fahren würdest, dann würde es klappen.


----------



## maddy2 (29. März 2012)

Ein paar Minuten früher kann ich wohl noch rausholen. Ihr braucht aber nicht vor 16:45 da zu sein

Der Treffpunkt ist die Kreuzung bei Hartmanns Wirtshaus an der Wasserstraße


----------



## tashinger (29. März 2012)

Hallo???


----------



## maddy2 (29. März 2012)

Zur SB ist mir zu weit für ne Stunde fahren. Ich hab leider auch keinerlei Beleuchtung fürs MTB


----------



## maddy2 (29. März 2012)

Jaaa alle aneinander vorbei 

Ich fahr jetzt erstmal nach Hause


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

hallo Mathias, geht klar.

@ Patrik, für dich würde ich 17:15 araltankstelle wasserstrasse / königsallee vorschlagen


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

Und was ist jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (29. März 2012)

Ich kann erst um sechs. Wir können am WE wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

Ok, dann fahren wir am WE.

@ Patrik, kannst du auch zur Unistrasse Ecke Wasserstrasse kommen ?


----------



## maddy2 (29. März 2012)

Ok,bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (29. März 2012)

alles bis gleich 17:00 reicht, mach kein stress


----------



## tashinger (29. März 2012)

hey,..
waren wohl alle etwas verplant gerade was,...
also ich kann morgen ab 14 uhr fahren,...
samstag und sonntag kann ich auch ,..
also melden,..


----------



## tashinger (30. März 2012)

hey alwi bock ne runde zu drehen ?


----------



## tashinger (30. März 2012)

fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## tashinger (30. März 2012)

fährt denn morgen früh jemand ?


----------



## Alwi (30. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
  endlich Wochenende, fährt morgen einer ? 
  Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (30. März 2012)

ja klar albert du nudel 
sag wann und wo,...
hab gut trainiert die woche


----------



## Alwi (30. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade nochmal bei Wetter.com geschaut, es soll bis morgen Nachmittag regnen.
  Ich fahre dann erst Sonntag, 10:00 SB ?
  Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (30. März 2012)

Meine sattelstuetze ist wieder da und will geritten werden. Wenns morgen einigermassen geht, werde ich fahren.


----------



## tashinger (30. März 2012)

@ T-man
sag bescheid bin dabei


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

Moin Moin ist ja noch trocken


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (31. März 2012)

Bewölkt aber trocken. Sollen wir uns um 11:00 in WH treffen?

Ich würde heute gerne Richtung muttental fahren.


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

Ok Muttental klingt gut, bin dabei.


----------



## T-man__ (31. März 2012)

es fängt gerade an zu tröpfeln.... Ich muss ne Runde mit dem Hund gehen und wenn es einigermassen trocken ist, werde ich fahren. Muss aber um 1500 wieder zu hause sein.
Melde mich gleich noch mal.


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

Also bei mir ist es immernoch trocken


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

Ich muss mich jetzt fertig machen, wenn ihr nicht fahrt, dann bitte melden.


----------



## czlxst (31. März 2012)

Ich fahre auch gleich los.


----------



## Alwi (31. März 2012)

ok 11:00 WH oder?


----------



## czlxst (31. März 2012)

Ja, bis gleich.


----------



## T-man__ (31. März 2012)

11oo wh geht klar


----------



## tashinger (31. März 2012)

mist voll verschlafen,...
fährt jetzt noch jemand los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (31. März 2012)

Aus Termingründen muss ich morgen schon um 9:00 an der SB starten. Albert und event. Michael kommen auch. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne der frühen Tour anschließen.


----------



## tashinger (31. März 2012)

wäre dabei,...
SB gleich schwimmbrücke ?


----------



## czlxst (31. März 2012)

Ja, die schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen.


----------



## T-man__ (31. März 2012)

Bin dabei....


----------



## T-man__ (1. April 2012)

Warm anziehen...0,7 grad...


----------



## T-man__ (1. April 2012)

Schöne Tour heute...der fruehe start hat uns die Sonne gut ausnutzen lassen. Können wir gerne öfter so machen.


----------



## Alwi (1. April 2012)

So früh hat mir auch besser gefallen, da hat man nach hinten etwas mehr Zeit.


----------



## czlxst (1. April 2012)

War gut heute, etwas kalt. Video kommt heute Abend.


----------



## czlxst (1. April 2012)

Video ist Online.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Tsd8i8l1c&hd=1"]12.04.01_ELF.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (1. April 2012)

cooles video


----------



## Alwi (1. April 2012)

Wenn man sich selbst fahren sieht, kriegt man gleich wieder Lust.


----------



## dissident (2. April 2012)

so, alles in tockenen tüchern. sobald das geld da ist, ist die ära rotwild vorüber . 
ich freue mich schon auf die vielen vielen packete mit großen und kleinen teilen für das neue....hoffentlich dauerts nicht zu lange, wahrscheinlich braucht der rahmen am längsten. 

ich bin also erst mal raus und werde mich verstärkt cyclocross und rennrad widmen. vielleicht machen wir ja mal zusammen die radwege unsicher.

bis denne


----------



## T-man__ (2. April 2012)

das Viedo ist mal wieder echt coooool.

Da ich spontan wieder Lust aufs Biken bekommen habe, (lach) werde ich meine schweren wochenendgeschädigten Oberschenkel ab 1500 wieder aufs Bike schwingen und das tolle Wetter ausnutzen.
Falls wer spontane Lust hat...wie immer, bitte melden.


----------



## T-man__ (3. April 2012)

Fahre gleich noch ne runde...hat noch wer lust?


----------



## maddy2 (3. April 2012)

Lust schon!...
Aber leider zu wenig Zeit 

Viel Spaß und berichte mal wo du langekommen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (3. April 2012)

Habe jetzt erst Feierabend und werde wohl erst Freitag fahren können, aber dann auf jeden Fall.


 Albert


----------



## george1 (4. April 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Video ist Online.
> 
> 12.04.01_ELF.wmv      - YouTube



Ziemlich cool, die STrecke würd ich auch gern mal fahren. Wo genau bzw. in etwa^^ ist denn das bitte?


----------



## corratec1234 (5. April 2012)

schönen guten morgen leute,
ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut und ihr seid wohl auf?

bin ja jetzt schon einige wochen nicht mehr gefahren und will euch auch nicht zu sehr einbremsen, darum würde ich mich über eine gemütliche runde ohne druck und vollgas freuen. habt ihr für sonntag schon etwas geplant?

@stefan, was baust du dir denn schönes zusammen?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (5. April 2012)

@ Mike, ja da hast du ganz schön nachgelassen und unser intensives Aufbauprogramm der letzten Wochen verpasst. Wir fahren jetzt immer so 2000-2500hm pro Tour und das in ca 4-5 h, um diesen Stand zu halten.
Ok, bevor du hinten über kippst, das ist jetzt nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen... lach

@all, heute nachmittag nach 4 wollte ich ne Runde drehen, wer Lust hat, bitte melden.


----------



## tashinger (5. April 2012)

@ T-Man
also ich würde heute fahren,...melde dich,...
diesmal auch wirklich bin wieder fit und nicht mehr verplant 
lg patrick


----------



## T-man__ (5. April 2012)

ist ein wenig später geworden... ich bin um 17:00 am Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz, gib Bescheid, ob es klappt.
Wenn du ne Lampe hast, nimm die vorsichtshalber mit


----------



## tashinger (5. April 2012)

bin um 5 da,...
lampe hab ich leider nicht,..
wird schon gehen bis gleich


----------



## corratec1234 (5. April 2012)

@michael, man ist ja eine mädchenrunde geworden bei euch,was? pffft................
da sollte ich mithalten können,lol.

ich kam in den letzten wochen leider nicht zum fahren, von daher wäre ich über eine ruhige runde erfreut. mal sehen wie weit ich mitkomme, kann ja auch noch abdrehen unterwegs....

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (5. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
  wer fährt denn morgen, hätte Zeit für ne große Runde mit viele viele Hm.


  @ corratec1234,  wir kennen uns noch nicht, bin erst seit ein paar Wochen  dabei. Wenn wir Sonntag bis 13:00 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt sind, dann würde ich bei einer ruhigen Runde mit kommen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. April 2012)

Hi also ich wollte morgen gerne ne runde drehen.

So ab 10h?! Größe egal.... (relativ) 

Sonntag könnte ich auch ne Runde drehen allerdings auch nur bis 13h, also Mike und co. Sonntag bin ich auch für ne Verdauungsrunde...

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (5. April 2012)

10:00 SB wäre ich auch morgen dabei.


----------



## Alwi (5. April 2012)

10h für morgen klingt gut, SB?!


----------



## Alwi (5. April 2012)

da kam die antwort schneller als die frage


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. April 2012)

Ok freu mich schon bis morgen dann um 10h an der SB.

CU all....


----------



## maddy2 (5. April 2012)

Hi,
Sonntag früh könnte ich vielleicht auch, bis 13uhr trifft sich bei mir ebenfalls ganz gut.
Wie wäre es dann mit WH und Muttental?

@Albert ich bin grad nochmal unsere kleine Runde vom letzten Mal gefahren und hab ein  paar sehr nette Kleinigkeiten entdeckt  

Gruesse
Mathias


----------



## T-man__ (5. April 2012)

Hi, bin morgen dabei.
Gerade komme ich erst aus der elfringhauser schweiz heim. Habe mal getestet, ob der neue kollege wirklich trainiert hat...lach...er hat durchgehalten...daumen hoch, war ne schoene tour. Jetzt duschen und auf morgen freuen...


----------



## Alwi (5. April 2012)

hi mathias, kannst du mir ja nächstes mal zeigen.

Albert


----------



## Alwi (6. April 2012)

moin moin, bis gleich
Albert


----------



## T-man__ (6. April 2012)

Plattfuss, brauche ein paar minuten laenger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (6. April 2012)

@ T-man
....lach auch.....war ne geile Tour,...heute mal Pause und wäre morgen und Sonntag dabei. morgen 10:30 WH ?


----------



## cassn (6. April 2012)

man man man, wenn ich das hier so lese und sehe wird es Zeit dass ich einen Fahrradträger bekomme und vor allem meinen A... in den Griff kriege, sonst ist ab 2h immer so gut wie Ende.

Würde mich dann gerne mal anschliessen wollen, fast immer alleine zu fahren wird öde, vor allem möchte ich mal aus der Haard raus

Kann mir jemand evt. eine Strecke nennen oder als GPS Track geben die zu eine Startpunkt zurückführt und so um die 30km lang ist?

Grüße und evt. mal bis bald


----------



## tashinger (6. April 2012)

@ all
spontan jetzt noch jemand eine Runde zu drehen,..
wetter ist so gut
lg patrick


----------



## tashinger (6. April 2012)

nochmal @ all
kann morgen auch schon um 10 beim WH sein,...
bin auf jedenfall am start,...hab bis 14:30 Zeit


----------



## Alwi (6. April 2012)

War das heute ne Geile Tour. Mein Garmin zeigt 1640 Hm und 75,61 Km. Morgen werde ich nicht fahren aber Sonntag ne kleine Runde bis max 13:00 eventuell Montag auch bis max 13:00.


----------



## dissident (6. April 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @stefan, was baust du dir denn schönes zusammen?
> 
> gruß mike



@mike - bin mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher mit dem rahmen. eigentlich wollte ich stahl oder titan, ginge aufgrund meiner techn. anforderungen aber nur mit nem maßrahmen. sowohl wartezeit als auch preis liegen aber außerhalb dessen, was ich ertragen kann. somit bin ich wieder bei alu, werde den rahmen wohl anfang nächster woche bestellen und rechne mit sechs bis acht wochen lieferzeit . wahrscheinlich auch custom von einer deutschen schmiede aus niedersachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (7. April 2012)

Ich glaube, dass ich heute mal ne Pauae mache. Will ja nicht übertainiere....grins...vielleicht ne Ausrollrunde heute mittag...aber es regnet ja auch schon


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Wenn es trocken bleibt fahre ich morgen früh eine kleine Ausrollrunde.


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

Morgen,
also bei Regen werde ich heute dann auch nicht fahren, bin gerade wieder gesund 
Aber heute Mittag so eine kleine Runde 2 Stunden oder so,..wenn es trocken ist bin ich dabei....morgen früh soll es trocken sein,...gerade den Wetterbericht gescheckt


----------



## dissident (7. April 2012)

bitte beachten sie auch diese termine
http://www.radsportclub-dinslaken.de/CTF-CUP/html/infos.html


----------



## Promontorium (7. April 2012)

.


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Moin Daniel, wie ist denn dein Video geworden?


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

@ all
Sonne kommt etwas raus,...
jemand Bock ne kleine Runde zu drehen , WH ?


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

keiner bock,...würde jetzt gleich losfahren ?


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Hallöchen , 
morgen früh ne kleine Runde bis max 13:00, damit die Muskeln nicht ganz kalt werden  Wer fährt mit???

  Albert


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

@ Albert
bin dabei,...wie wäre es mit 10 Uhr WH ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (7. April 2012)

Hi,
ich bin raus für morgen, bekomme Besuch.

Ich werd mich auch in der nächsten Zeit mal etwas zurück halten. Ich hatte gestern auch wieder Knieprobleme als ich zuhause war. Ich werd erstmal Krankengymnastik machen und Konditionstraining.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## corratec1234 (7. April 2012)

wo wollt ihr denn morgen fahren, wenn ihr im WH startet?
ich will um ca.13h zurück in essen-horst sein. 
SB in dahlhausen wäre ein besserer startpunkt.

gruß mike


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

@ all
wie wäre es dann mit 10 Uhr SB ?
Mir egal woher, kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

10:00 SB, da bin ich dabei


----------



## tashinger (7. April 2012)

alles klar 10 Uhr SB,...
auf welcher Seite trefft ihr euch immer ?


----------



## maddy2 (7. April 2012)

Hi,

ich bin für Sonntag leider raus, ist mir zeitlich zu eng. Es wird dann nur die kleine Hausrunde falls ich früh genug aus dem Bett falle 

Viel spaß euch

@Stefan: Die CTFs finde ich interessant, je nach Strecke könnt ich mir das gut vorstellen. In Essen zB würd mir die mittlere Runde eher zusagen


----------



## HvomM (7. April 2012)

Nabend, ich würd mich auch gerne anschließen, wenns nicht mehr geht kann ich mich ja ausklinken und alleine weiter.


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Hallo HvomM ist dir die Schwimmbrücke in Bo-Dahlhausen ein Begriff?


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Sorry, hab nicht richtig geschaut, du kommst ja aus der gegend, also 10 uhr dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (7. April 2012)

dann treffen wir uns auf der essener seite?
die runde wird ja eh nicht so groß werden

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (7. April 2012)

Video von gestern ist online.


----------



## Alwi (7. April 2012)

Video ist ja wieder cool geworden.


----------



## Alwi (8. April 2012)

moin moin, was für ein geiles wetter. bis gleich

 Albert


----------



## tashinger (8. April 2012)

Man wat ist dat ein schöner Ostersonntag....
geiles Wetter Albert, da gebe ich dir recht,...
mal mal lecker frühstücken und bis gleich 
Ich freu mich....


----------



## corratec1234 (8. April 2012)

ist aber kalt draussen, also warm anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (8. April 2012)

Geht gleich was? Kurze runde? 1ooo an der SB!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. April 2012)

Viel Spaß zusammen,
meine Beine sind noch platt und von meinem Hintern erst gar nicht zu reden...

Also allen Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß.

Dennis


----------



## dissident (8. April 2012)

@ michael - hast du von der bahntrassenrunde zur zollverein ein gps track? würde ich mal gerne nachfahren.


bor, so langsam kann ich tagsüber kein fernseh mehr sehen, erst die bahnrad wm und jetzt paris-roubaix. ich muss wieder selbst fahren. nächste woche wird ein neuer mtb rahmen bestellt.
so, noch 18 km durch die hölle des nordens.


----------



## HvomM (8. April 2012)

Hey Jungs, danke für die Tour heute, spür die ersten Anzeichen vom Muskelkater. 

Der "Gral" Trail ist recht kurz aber dank Schieferfelsen und 20m Absturzgefahr echt haarig, könnte aber irgendwann Spaß machen.

edit: Weiß nicht mehr wer es war mit der günstigen Brille+Stärkegläsern, wo hattest du die her? Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen.


----------



## tashinger (10. April 2012)

@ all
wollte morgen ne Runde drehen.
16:30 WH ?
wer ist dabei ?


----------



## HvomM (10. April 2012)

Bin leider raus, Do ab 17:15 und Fr ab 14:15 könnt ich.


----------



## tashinger (12. April 2012)

Sollen wir uns dann gleich um 17:15 am WH oder SB treffen für eine kurze Runde ?


----------



## HvomM (12. April 2012)

Sorry, hab nicht mehr rein gucken können, mußte eh bis 16.45 auf der Arbeit bleiben. 
Morgen ab 14:15 oder Samstag morgen kann ich anbieten.

Henning


----------



## tashinger (12. April 2012)

kein problem,...
morgen dann 14:15 am der SB, wie letztes mal ?


----------



## HvomM (12. April 2012)

ok, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (13. April 2012)

@ HvomM
kannst auch schon um 13 Uhr ?


----------



## HvomM (13. April 2012)

nein, muß bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. 14.15 ist das früheste was ich schaff.


----------



## tashinger (13. April 2012)

ok,....ich schau um halb 2 nochmal nach dem wetter und dann gebe ich bescheid bis später


----------



## HvomM (13. April 2012)

mach mich jetzt gleich auf den weg, hab dir mal meine handynr per pn geschickt.


----------



## T-man__ (13. April 2012)

Fahre gleich ne Runde. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. April 2012)

Bin heute ausgebucht, schaffe erst am Sonntag wieder ne Runde. Steht für Sonntag schon was an?
Dennis


----------



## HvomM (13. April 2012)

Sorry T-man, bin gerade zurück von der Tour. Würd gerne morgen fahren, da ich Sonntag nicht kann. Meinetwegen auch früh.


----------



## cassn (13. April 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> man man man, wenn ich das hier so lese und sehe wird es Zeit dass ich einen Fahrradträger bekomme und vor allem meinen A... in den Griff kriege, sonst ist ab 2h immer so gut wie Ende.
> 
> Würde mich dann gerne mal anschliessen wollen, fast immer alleine zu fahren wird öde, vor allem möchte ich mal aus der Haard raus
> 
> ...


 
niemand?

Habe meinen Auto eben leergeräumt und bin mit dem Rad morgen in Bochum beim Händler. Da ich eh alles dabei haben werde wollte ich mal die Chance nutzen und in der Nähe fahren wollen.

Könnt ihr mir was nennen am besten mit Start/Ziel an einem Punkt wo ich auch parken kann?

Evt meldet sich auch jemand der etwas guiden möchte
Denke es wird so gegen 13-14h werden.


----------



## Alwi (13. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

 war heute mal wieder ein langer Tag. Ich fahre morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und anschließend von dort aus ne kleine Runde. Aber Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei, 10:00 SB?

 Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

Faehrt gleich jemand mit? Moechte ne Runde drehen...
@cassn: Starten kannst du gut am Schulenbergtunnel in Hattingen, da geht eine Bahntrasse los die dich nachher wieder schön einsammeln kann und du findest dein Auto dann wieder... 13h ist leider zu spät für mich heute


----------



## HvomM (14. April 2012)

@T-Man: Gleich um 10 irgendwo treffen? WH oder SB?


----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

sorry, musste noch ne Runde mit dem Hund...

wäre 11:00 am WH machbar?


----------



## HvomM (14. April 2012)

jo, passt. wo treffen wir uns genau?


----------



## maddy2 (14. April 2012)

Yippie, Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, egal von wo


----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

am Parkplatz, wo blankensteiner und schlossstr. zusammentreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HvomM (14. April 2012)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## czlxst (14. April 2012)

Morgen um 10:00 an der SB?

Habe meinem Pony neue Hufen gegönnt , zwei Conti Baron, die müssen getestet werden.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

Habe meinem pony 2 neue bremsen verpasst und der hintere adapter passt nicht ;-(
So ein shiiiiieeet


----------



## Alwi (14. April 2012)

Und ich hab mein Pony heute gewaschen aber das wird ja wohl nicht lange halten, denn morgen gibt es ja ne Schlammschlacht. 


Bis morgen


 Albert


----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch ein avid entlueftungsset? Werde meine bremsleitungen kuerzen muessen, sonst verhedder ich mich noch...lach. irgendwie bremst der gaul. Werde es morgen sehen, ob das so funzt. Bis morgen...


----------



## maddy2 (14. April 2012)

Ich passe, nach dem Guss heute


----------



## Alwi (14. April 2012)

Na gerade bei dem Schlamm macht das richtig Spaß.


----------



## T-man__ (14. April 2012)

Die alte Tür hatte heute schon nett Wasser...

War gerade mit dem Hund im Wald.... Der Boden hat die richtige Konsistenz um sich mal wieder richtig einzusauen...
Also...morgen 1000 geht das los...


----------



## Alwi (15. April 2012)

Moin moin, bleibts bei 10:00 SB??? 
Albert


----------



## T-man__ (15. April 2012)

ich werde da sein... es fieselt leicht, aber es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (15. April 2012)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## T-man__ (15. April 2012)

So Jungs... Sauerstoffzelt habe ich nicht gebraucht...aber viel hat nicht gefehlt... gute 60km und über 1300hm...

Habe zu Hause direkt die Werkzeugkiste rausgeholt....aber erst nach dem Gartenschlauch...
Die Umbauten an den beiden Rädern haben den restlichen Nachmittag gekostet. Mr. Trek hat jetzt wieder 2*185 Scheiben, diesmal passte der 203 mm Adapter für vorne nicht... ;-( Und Mr. Trek hat jetzt erstmals vernünftige Reifen... Fat Albert...mit den Contis rutscht man den Wanderern ja quasi vor die Füsse....;-) Sah aber gut aus czl...lach...

Ach so... Bergab ist auch schöööön!!!


----------



## dissident (15. April 2012)

@ michael - bin heute einen deiner tracks abgefahren. westpark-zoom-nordsternpark-zollverein-und über kray und steele zurück. viel gegenwind aber lockere 52 km. schön mal was neues gesehen zu haben.
bis dann

.stefan


----------



## czlxst (15. April 2012)

Die Contis müssen noch eingefahren werden, aber dann fliege ich durch die Kurven 

War super heute, mein Bike war für das Wetter erstaunlich sauber.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## HvomM (15. April 2012)

60km und 1300hm? Nach gestern wär ich dann völlig tot gewesen 

Würd gern morgen oder Dienstag fahren, scheinen die einzigen halbwegs trockenen Tage zu werden diese Woche... Wer Lust?

Henning


----------



## T-man__ (16. April 2012)

@ Henning: Glaube mir...ich war tot...;-))

nach 2800hm am WE werde ich dann heute mal Pause machen...


----------



## Alwi (19. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

  da ich Sonntag nicht kann , wollte ich eventuell Samstagmorgen ne runde fahren. Kommt einer mit?

 Gruß Albert


----------



## HvomM (19. April 2012)

Wollte morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, je nach Wetterlage würd ich Samstag aber auch mitkommen. Solang es nur fieselt.


----------



## Alwi (20. April 2012)

heute werde ich nicht schaffen, aber morgen würde ich um 10:00 von der sb los. Wenn noch einer mitkommt, dann bitte melden.
Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2012)

Heute kann ich evtl. später...dann wir aber Licht zur Pflicht! Und morgen möchte ich auch... 10:00 ist ok. Je nach Teilnehmerkreis wäre WH sinnvoll. Können wir ja sehen...


----------



## HvomM (20. April 2012)

werd gleich gegen 4 ne runde fahren, morgen bin ich dabei, sch** aufs wetter.


----------



## Alwi (20. April 2012)

[FONT="]Gute Einstellung  
[/FONT]


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2012)

Fahre gleich um 19oo los


----------



## Alwi (20. April 2012)

Schade ich kann erst morgen , aber viel Spaß.
Albert


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2012)

Sonnenuntergang am schulenberg....ein gut laufendes bike....schweiss auf der stirn....queen auf den ohren....abschalten.....jetzt ist wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (20. April 2012)

Tach Jungs,
morgen 10 Uhr SB oder WH wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Alwi (21. April 2012)

Moin Moin,


ganz schön nass da draußen. Trotzdem fahren 

Aber das wäre die Chance mal das Bike so richtig ein zusauen.


Albert


----------



## Alwi (21. April 2012)

Also ich fahre, wenn einer mitkommen will bitte melden.

Albert


----------



## T-man__ (21. April 2012)

Lass uns wh treffen, das geht zur not auch bei shit wetter


----------



## Alwi (21. April 2012)

Ok wh geht klar


----------



## HvomM (21. April 2012)

Moin und bis gleich.


----------



## tashinger (21. April 2012)

morgen also bei dem wetter bin ich raus sorry,...
werde später dann ne kleine runde drehen wenn es etwas trocken wird ,......
viel spaß euch


----------



## tashinger (21. April 2012)

Na super jetzt kommt die Sonne raus und es wird gut,..
fährt heute noch jemand los ?


----------



## HvomM (21. April 2012)

Schönes Wetter ist relativ, bei mir hagelts gerade 

Hatten alles von trocken/fieseln/leichter Regen/starker Regen. Stell dich dadrauf ein 
p.s. und Berge von Schlamm.


----------



## Alwi (21. April 2012)

Das war eine coole runde heute mit dem Schlamm, und schon alles wieder sauber sogar die Klamotten. 

Und jetzt trinke ich erst mal einen Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (21. April 2012)

ist für morgen früh etwas geplant?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (21. April 2012)

morgen früh bin ich raus...evtl. ist morgen nachmittag was möglich


----------



## HvomM (21. April 2012)

bin auch raus, familie ruft.


----------



## tashinger (22. April 2012)

morgen,
also ich wäre für ne kleine Runde dabei 2 stunden oder so ?
noch ist ja trocken,....


----------



## dissident (22. April 2012)

bin heute im muttental und umgebung gewesen. schöne tour mit sonne regen hagel und viel matsch. ein traum. und die fähre fährt.


----------



## dissident (23. April 2012)

habe heute den vorläufigen liefertermin für den neuen rahmen bekommen. viel spaß beim fahren euch  20.07.


----------



## maddy2 (24. April 2012)

Autsch! 
Aber welcher Rahmen isses denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## dissident (24. April 2012)

die von nicolai machen das


----------



## corratec1234 (25. April 2012)

geilo!!!!
ich bin gespannt.
ist es denn ein fully oder ein hardtail? erzähl doch mal was......

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (25. April 2012)

Hallo Leute!


  Fährt denn jemand bei dem CTF Essen-Stelle am Sonntag den 29.04.12 mit? 



Albert


----------



## HvomM (25. April 2012)

N'abend, bin nicht dabei, würd aber gerne morgen, Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren. Wer Lust?

Henning


----------



## Alwi (26. April 2012)

Hallöchen,

  also morgen kann ich nicht, aber Samstag könnte ich bis max. 14:00 Uhr, ob von WH oder SB ist mir egal.
  Sonntag würde ich ja gerne beim CTF mitfahren, aber wenn keiner mitfährt, dann fahre ich auch nicht. Ich schließe mich dann der Mehrheit an, denn ne runde fahren werde ich auf jeden Fall.


 Albert


----------



## HvomM (26. April 2012)

Samstag  bis 14Uhr max. wär mir auch recht. Um 10 dann WH oder SB, vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer 
Morgen würd ich dann gegen 14.30 an der SB losfahren, für Kurzentschlossene.


----------



## Alwi (26. April 2012)

Ok, dann sag ich mal bis Samstag 10:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt lassen wir mal noch offen.


----------



## Alwi (27. April 2012)

So, ich bin bereit für morgen.

Kommt denn jetzt einer mit?  10:00 Uhr WH oder SB wäre mir egal.

  Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (28. April 2012)

versuche zu kommen,,schreibe aber vorher noch hier rein


----------



## Alwi (28. April 2012)

Moin Moin,
ich bin um 10:00 bei der SB
Albert


----------



## T-man__ (28. April 2012)

Ich komme dahin, kann aber heute nicht so lange


----------



## Alwi (28. April 2012)

ok, kein problem ich muss ja auch noch heute auf'n geburtstag.


----------



## HvomM (28. April 2012)

ich schließ mich dem 10 sb und nicht-soviel-zeit-haben an.


----------



## T-man__ (28. April 2012)

@ Daniel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Feier nicht zu dolle...


@ all: morgen werde ich wohl erst nachmittags fahren. Falls noch wer lieber später fährt, bitte melden.


----------



## Alwi (28. April 2012)

@ Daniel: von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum            ´´                   Geburtstag. 



  @ Michael: Morgen Nachmittag geht auch, sag ne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt und ich bin da.


----------



## allessurfer (28. April 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> @ Michael: Morgen Nachmittag geht auch, sag ne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt und ich bin da.



Moin,
nehmt ihr noch einen Biker mit, der sonst alleine fahren müsste, weil seine Gruppe dieses Wochenende komplett nicht kann?
14 Uhr würde mir gut passen.
Sagt mir nur, wohin ich kommen soll


----------



## czlxst (28. April 2012)

Danke euch für die Geburtstagswünsche.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## HvomM (28. April 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute, bin für morgen leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (28. April 2012)

allessurfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> nehmt ihr noch einen Biker mit, der sonst alleine fahren müsste, weil seine Gruppe dieses Wochenende komplett nicht kann?
> 14 Uhr würde mir gut passen.
> Sagt mir nur, wohin ich kommen soll



 Hi allessurfer: die Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt machen wir erst morgen aus, dass liegt immer an den Touren die wir dann so fahren. Schau einfach morgen früh noch mal rein.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## allessurfer (28. April 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Hi allessurfer: die Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt machen wir erst morgen aus, dass liegt immer an den Touren die wir dann so fahren. Schau einfach morgen früh noch mal rein.
> Gruß Albert



O.K. - mach ich!
Da ich aber erst zu einem Geburtstagsfrühstück gehe, wäre 14 Uhr - die ja schon jemand angedacht hat - super!

Bis dann


----------



## T-man__ (29. April 2012)

Ich denke, es wird eher 16uhr, aber ich melde mich rechtzeitig


----------



## Alwi (29. April 2012)

Ok geht klar


----------



## tashinger (29. April 2012)

Jey Jungs, ich wäre heute auch dabei,...
15 Uhr wäre gut.....


----------



## allessurfer (29. April 2012)

tashinger schrieb:


> Jey Jungs, ich wäre heute auch dabei,...
> 15 Uhr wäre gut.....



Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause.
14 Uhr wäre super, 15 Uhr geht auch noch, aber 16 Uhr ist zu spät, da ich zum Familienabendbrot wieder zu Hause sein wollte.
Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt länger als 2 Stunden, oder?

Wer um 14 oder 15 Uhr fahren möchte, kann mir ja ne PN mit Telefonnummer schicken.


----------



## tashinger (29. April 2012)

Ich würde 15 uhr am WH vorschlagen,....
entspannte runde so ca. 2 stunden ?


----------



## allessurfer (29. April 2012)

tashinger schrieb:


> Ich würde 15 uhr am WH vorschlagen,....
> entspannte runde so ca. 2 stunden ?



O.K. - Dann treffen wir uns um 15 Uhr am WH


----------



## tashinger (29. April 2012)

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (29. April 2012)

Also ich wäre jetzt für 16:00 Uhr Bereit. Noch einer dabei?


----------



## T-man__ (29. April 2012)

Hallo albert, 1600 am wh. Ok?


----------



## Alwi (29. April 2012)

ok bin da.


----------



## czlxst (29. April 2012)

Komme auch. Bis gleich.


----------



## dissident (29. April 2012)

@ all: wer auch immer die rechte dazu hat, die alte ruhrpott-mountainbiker.npage zu administrieren : bitte meine daten komplett löschen. viele dank


----------



## maddy2 (29. April 2012)

Hiho,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß beim fahren. Mich hat der Rotz leider immer noch fest im Griff.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (29. April 2012)

coole tour heute


----------



## czlxst (29. April 2012)

War Top heute.


----------



## zeKai (29. April 2012)

hab bis eben geschlafen  vorher geduscht, gegessen, 2liter getrunken. Nun geht es wieder!

War auf jeden fall mal eine gute erste "kleine" runde.


----------



## corratec1234 (30. April 2012)

hat noch jemand heute frei und lust jetzt gleich eine runde zu fahren?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (30. April 2012)

leider nein. ich werde aber morgen fahren. wenn also jemand lust auf eine hardtail/was auch immer-runde über rad- und waldwege etc. hat (ca. 50 km oder so)..gerne.


----------



## T-man__ (30. April 2012)

Heute abend noch was los?


----------



## tashinger (30. April 2012)

@ All
Wie sieht es aus mit Morgen Früh ?
10:30 WH ? bis ca 14:30


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder.
War die letzten 2 WE unterwegs und habe neue Kraft tanken können... 

Also ich würde morgen auch gerne ne Runde drehen. Christof wollte auch muss aber nochmal wegen seinem Knie schaun.

Wann und wo geht es denn los?

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (30. April 2012)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Alwi (30. April 2012)

Hallöchen, bin morgen auch dabei. Soll aber nass werden.
  Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. April 2012)

Also 10:30h am WH oder wer schlägt ne Tour vor?


----------



## Alwi (30. April 2012)

mir wäre es egal, aber hast du auch genug kraft gatankt um die gemeinen berge von hattingen hoch zu fahren?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. April 2012)

Wenns nicht gleich wieder 65km und 1600Hm sind hab ich kraft genug !!!

Also bleibt es bei 10:30h am WH?


----------



## HvomM (30. April 2012)

Nässe ist gut, da wird das Rad wenigstens wieder sauber 
Bin dabei.


----------



## Alwi (30. April 2012)

ok, dann 10:30h. WH


----------



## Alwi (1. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin,
 laut Wetter.com soll es ja gegen 11:00 trocken bleiben. 



Wer ist Bereit für die Schlammschlacht?


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Mai 2012)

ich bin raus.
komme nicht in die gänge....
wünsche euch viel spaß

bin sonntag dabei

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
die Sonne ist in Sicht, ihr wollt doch jetzt nicht alle KNEIFEN oder?


----------



## czlxst (1. Mai 2012)

Ich werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tashinger (1. Mai 2012)

morgen zusammen,...
ich bin auch gerade wach und komme auch nicht richtig in die gänge....
werde gegen nachmittag erst fahren,...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (1. Mai 2012)

Bin um 10:30h am WH.

Bis gleich.


----------



## T-man__ (1. Mai 2012)

War gerade mit dem hund im wald, der untergrund ist richtig klasse und die sonne scheint. Bin dabei.


----------



## HvomM (1. Mai 2012)

bin da, aber nur weil die sonne so schön scheint.


----------



## zeKai (1. Mai 2012)

is mir etwas früh. Komme so nicht zum frühstücken!  10.30 wird bei mir zu knapp hab min 45min anfahrt 
Evtl fahr ich mittags für paar stunden locker herum, mal sehen.


----------



## tashinger (1. Mai 2012)

@ zeKai
also so am 14 Uhr wäre ich dabei,....
können uns auch an der Schwimmbrücke treffen wenn es für dich näher ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (2. Mai 2012)

oh sorry. hab das Forum nicht mehr gelesen gehabt. War aber eh nur kurz Richtung Herten.


----------



## tashinger (2. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute noch wer ?
Könnte ab jetzt ?
liebe Grüße Patrick


----------



## HvomM (4. Mai 2012)

Moin die Herren, wie schauts? Kramt die Regenjacken raus und fahrt heute/morgen/Sonntag? mit mir.


----------



## tashinger (4. Mai 2012)

ich würde morgen wenn früh fahren,...so um 9 oder halb 10,...so bis 13 uhr......
diesmal aber wirklich


----------



## T-man__ (4. Mai 2012)

Wollte heute in den abendstunden noch ne runde fahren


----------



## T-man__ (4. Mai 2012)

Wollte heute in den abendstunden noch ne runde fahren


----------



## HvomM (4. Mai 2012)

Mist, nicht gesehen, hab aber eh keine vernünftige Beleuchtung. Für morgen sieht's ja sehr mau aus


----------



## czlxst (4. Mai 2012)

Neuen Dämpfer getestet und :thumbup:.
Jetzt hat das Stumpi auch hinten 140mm federweg.

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich am WE dabei.


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Mai 2012)

wäre auch dabei, wenn das wetter nicht ganz so bescheiden wie heute ist.

@daniel, hat sich deine geo nicht zu sehr verändert?

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (5. Mai 2012)

Die Geo ist gleich geblieben. Bin die Gabel vorher immer auf 120 gefahren und jetzt fahre ich auf 140.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (6. Mai 2012)

Was ist gleich?
10:00 an der SB?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Mai 2012)

bin dabei....
wetter sieht nicht so schlecht aus, aber es ist sau kalt!!!!!!

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (6. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, gibt ne schlammpackung ;-)


----------



## zeKai (6. Mai 2012)

bleh.. saukalt.. ich zieh mich mal an. Mal sehen wie lange ich überhaupt mitfahre!  bis gleich.


----------



## czlxst (6. Mai 2012)

Schutzblech?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Mai 2012)

schutzblech?!? schlamm ist gut für die alternde haut 

ich habe mir sowas für die gabel nachgebaut, um etwas schutz fürs gesicht zu haben. könnt ihr euch gleich mal anschauen...
http://muckynutz.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=76


----------



## zeKai (6. Mai 2012)

wer altert den hier bitte? Wir REIFEN!

So ich bin dann mal auf achse, hoffentlich regnets nicht wenn ich rausgeh  Bis gleich


----------



## HvomM (6. Mai 2012)

Auf zur Schlammschlacht!


----------



## T-man__ (6. Mai 2012)

Bike ist sauber. Die schrammen auf der nase auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HvomM (6. Mai 2012)

Stylisch sind sie ja schon.  Was macht das Auge?


----------



## Alwi (6. Mai 2012)

Oh, hab ich da was verpasst? 



  Schade, aber ich wollte heute mein Bike nicht mehr dreckig machen, da ich ja morgen früh schon fahre.


----------



## T-man__ (7. Mai 2012)

Bis jetzt nur markante Kratzer auf der Nase und leichte auf der Wange...fühle mich vom Elch geknutscht... und der Spott meiner Kollegen trifft mich...lach

@ Albert: weißt Du, was ein flipflop to faceplate ist??? ;-)))


----------



## HvomM (7. Mai 2012)

Sag ihnen du hast _wirklich_ mit nem Elch gekämpft. Heut eventuell jemand eine trockene (zumindest von oben) Runde? So ab 17.30 rum?


----------



## Alwi (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kann's mir vorstellen. Und  was hat mehr Gripp, dein Face oder die Reifen vom Daniel???


----------



## HvomM (11. Mai 2012)

moin, heute/morgen/sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (11. Mai 2012)

Leider nur mit dem Fitnessbike.

Ich hab mir gestern bei meiner kleinen Runde das Schaltauge abgerissen und das neue wird erst nächste Woche ankommen 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Alwi (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
  ab Donnerstag bin ich auch wieder dabei.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (11. Mai 2012)

So, ich habe mein Cannondale wieder...Die jahresinspektion war deutlich teurer als die von meinem ML. Und das für ein ein Jahr altes Bike...
muss erstmal verdaut werden.
gerade noch die Reifen auf Tubeless umgerüstet und hinten Hans Dampf drauf, neue Bremsscheibe hinten, vorne ist ja gerade neu. Ich stelle das mal so in die Garage, dann geht auch nix kaputt...
Die Sattelstütze hab ich auch noch zerlegt und neu geettet. Jetzt ist das Bike so sauber und mit den neuen Pellen sieht es aus wie frisch aus dem Laden...Morgen werde ich ne Runde fahren...Mal sehen, ob die Reifen dann noch Luft haben;-)


----------



## HvomM (11. Mai 2012)

Bis 14Uhr hätt ich morgen Zeit um das neue Rad miteinzufahren


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2012)

hmm das mit der Inspektion ist eh eine Frechheit. Meine erste komplette Inspektion gehörte zum radkauf dazu. 

DIe sattelstütze muss ich auch mal komplett auseinander nehmen da der sattelkopf etwas spiel hat, da ist sicher eine mutter oder sonstwas locker. Hattest du dir komplett aufgemacht?


----------



## T-man__ (12. Mai 2012)

Muss erst noch mit dem hund raus, koennen uns um 11 am wh treffen


----------



## Alwi (12. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,
  bin wieder daheim. Wenn morgen einer fährt, bis max 14:00h könnte ich auch.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (12. Mai 2012)

Morgen ist schönstes Wetter angesagt, ich fahre auf jeden Fall. 

Wer Lust hat, bitte melden.


Albert


----------



## Alwi (13. Mai 2012)

Moin moin, 
irgend wer dabei heute?


 Albert


----------



## czlxst (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Albert, sollen wir uns um 10:00 an der SB treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Daniel, 10:00h bin da.


----------



## Fire578 (13. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,
ich komme auch. Versuche es mal wieder. Aber nicht so lange, ich will heute Nachmittag noch nach Essen zum 4Cross.

Christof


----------



## zeKai (13. Mai 2012)

ich mach mich auch auf den weg, schieb aber eher eine ruhige kugel.


----------



## HvomM (13. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## BastianG (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,
gibts jemanden der heut ab 17 uhr noch ne Runde drehen will?!?

MfG Bastian


----------



## T-man__ (13. Mai 2012)

Zu spaet gesehen...


----------



## .rouk (13. Mai 2012)

Hey,

Fahre nun schon seit geraumer Zeit alleine herum und find nur sehr sporadisch mal Leute, mit denen ich mal vernünftige Touren fahren kann, geschweige denn von Singletrails.

Jetzt bin ich auf euch gestossen und wollte mal Anfragen, ob ich mal mit fahren könnte.
Fahrtechnik sollte ausreichend sein und Konditionell werde ich dann wohl sehen 

Fahre außerdem ein Trek Remedy 8 von '11, welches technisch iO ist 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## HvomM (13. Mai 2012)

@Michael, schade, hast meinen Kettenriss² (an der neuen Kette!!!) verpasst. Hab aber eben gesehen das zwei der Schrauben fürs kleine Kettenblatt lose waren, ich hoffe das lag daran... Wollen Donnerstag ne Runde drehen.

@Dirk, auf 30km+ und 600hm+ mußt dich einstellen


----------



## .rouk (13. Mai 2012)

Mangels Tacho, kann ich wenig sagen wo ich zur Zeit stehe 
600hm klingt aufjedenfall nach einer schönen Abfahrt ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (13. Mai 2012)

Fahre ne abendrunde, kommt wer mit? Ich mache mich jetzt langsam fertig und fahre dann los


----------



## Alwi (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dirk,


  [FONT="]die Tour von heute hatte mit An und Abfahrt 55 Km und 1099 hm auf diese Zahlen solltest du dich schon einstellen in deiner Kondition, denn so um die 1000 hm fahren wir meistens immer, auch wenn die Km schon mal weniger sind.
[/FONT]  Die nächste Tour wird wahrscheinlich Donnerstag sein.
  [FONT="]
Gruß Albert
[/FONT]


----------



## BastianG (13. Mai 2012)

Wo in Bochum gibt's denn Abschnitte die 500hm+ haben? 

MfG Bastian


----------



## F4B1 (13. Mai 2012)

Meines Wissens gibts die nicht, aber einmal über die Ruhr rüber und es gibt diverse über 300, teils recht steil. Spürs nach der gestrigen RTF mal wieder.


----------



## Alwi (13. Mai 2012)

Wer sagt denn hier dass wir in Bochum fahren, und behauptet dass es nur ein Berg ist? Wir fahren in Bochum und Umgebung und auf die gesamten Touren haben wir immer um die 1000 hm Anstieg.


----------



## BastianG (13. Mai 2012)

Das es nicht nur ein Berg ist ist mir schon klar, hätten wir sowas hier dann wär ich bestimmt schon mal drüber gestolpert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (13. Mai 2012)

Es ging ja auch nur darum, dass wenn einer bei uns in der Gruppe mitfahren möchte, dann sollte er Kondition für mindestens 1000 hm oder mehr haben. Denn mitten drin aufgeben ist oft nicht möglich, da es zurück ja nicht viel anders aussieht.


----------



## BastianG (13. Mai 2012)

deshalb würd ich vorher gern mal üben bevor ich frage ob ich mich mal ner Gruppe von euch anschließen kann, 50km fahren ist nicht das Problem nur zu den Höhenmeter kann ich keine Angabe machen da ich ohne GPS bzw. nur ganz selten mit fahre.


----------



## zeKai (14. Mai 2012)

Das lässt sich dann nur feststellen mit ausprobieren, wenn 50km mit dem Rad nicht das Problem darstellen wird es denke auch sonst keine geben. Einfach mal mitfahren. 

Man sieht sich also beim nächsten mal  

Aber die ca. Anforderungen sind schon gesagt worden, meist ist es schwierig vor Ort auszusteigen aber selbstverständlich möglich. Wird da niemand gezwungen sich kaputt zu fahren  

Denke aber bitte an helm, trinken und was zu essen. Jeder hat mal angefangen, oder wieder angefangen. Mitfahren und sich einen eindruck machen, wenns reicht super wenn es nicht reicht frühzeitig aufhören und trainieren. Machen wir nicht anders wenn wir z.B. Winterpause oder Verletzungsbedingt nicht fahren konnten/wollten.

gruß Kai


----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs, Donnerstag kann ich nur ganz früh...muss um 11 wieder daheim sein. Die Erste Tour mit neuen Pellen war echt frustrierend, beide auf Tubeless, in dem ersten steckte schon auf dem ersten km eine Scherbe, das ging aber noch gut, den zweiten hat es dann hinter Hattingen platt gemacht...mit frischer Milch drin eine echte Sauerei. Und Frust, dass die neue Pelle direkt nen Schnitt hat. Irgendwer mag mich nicht ;-)


----------



## BastianG (14. Mai 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> Das lässt sich dann nur feststellen mit ausprobieren, wenn 50km mit dem Rad nicht das Problem darstellen wird es denke auch sonst keine geben. Einfach mal mitfahren.
> 
> Man sieht sich also beim nächsten mal
> 
> ...




Ok,
dann werd ich mich beim nächsten mal einfach anschließen, hab da richtig Lust drauf da allein fahren nicht so der Hit ist und ich auch nicht wirklich tolle Strecken kenne.  
Habt ihr einen festen Startpunkt oder wird der kurzfristig festgelegt?


MfG Bastian


----------



## maddy2 (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,

wegen Donnerstag muss ich erstmal schauen wie lange ich Zeit habe. Lust is aber mehr als vorhanden  Ich war ja auch schon viel zu lange nicht mit dabei...

@Michael: Oh man da haste ja gleich den GAU erlebt, aber kann nur besser werden! Wie hat sich denn der Hans, mal davon abgesehen, so geschlagen?

@Bastian: Aus welchem Stadteil kommst du? Ich fahre vereinzelt mal eine kleine Runde (~15km/300hm) zwischen Laer/Uni/Kemnade, bei der du dich gerne einklinken kannst.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Alwi (14. Mai 2012)

hallo michael, wie früh soll das denn donnerstag sein?


----------



## BastianG (14. Mai 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> @Bastian: Aus welchem Stadteil kommst du? Ich fahre vereinzelt mal eine kleine Runde (~15km/300hm) zwischen Laer/Uni/Kemnade, bei der du dich gerne einklinken kannst.
> 
> Grüße
> Mathias



Ich wohne in Weitmar Mitte/Grenze Eppendorf. Kann aber auch frühstens Donnerstag wieder fahren da ich die Woche Mittagschicht habe. 


MfG


----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

Hey Albert,
ich würde um 8 starten, Treffpunkt halb 9?

Ich wollte die Bionicon c guide bestellen, soll ich das für dich auch klar machen? in rot?

Bei dem Wetter werde ich bestimmt heute abend ne Runde drehen, fährt sonst noch wer?


----------



## maddy2 (14. Mai 2012)

Falls meine neuen Schaltaugen heute noch ankommen, fahre ich mit.

Witzig über die c-guide hab ich auch nachgedacht und mir die zum Geburtstag gewünscht. Wo bestellst du denn und zu welchem Preis? Ich würd die v.02 in orange haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

maddy, 40 Euronos bei BMO, aber orange iss nich, nur gold. Pink geht doch auch, oder? ;-)))


----------



## maddy2 (14. Mai 2012)

Schade, pink mit Str(a/e)ss hätt ich ja genommen aber ohne geht ja gar nicht. Dann lieber in Gold


----------



## Alwi (14. Mai 2012)

rot geht klar, aber ob halb 9 am donnerstag hin bekomme weiss ich nicht. icj schau mal was meone regierung dazu sagt


----------



## maddy2 (14. Mai 2012)

Schade, das wird heute nix


----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

schade maddy, wenn man dringend aufs paket wartet...Ich mach mich jetzt fertig...falls noch wer Lust hat, bitte melden


----------



## HvomM (14. Mai 2012)

heut bin ich raus, donnerstag so früh wär auch kein problem. fährt denn dann noch wer später?

p.s. ich wollte gerade fragen wer morgen fährt, aber bei der wettervorhersage...


----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

Bin bei bellevue, blankenstein....was fuer ein geiles wetter...zztop auf den ohren...so geht das...


----------



## maddy2 (14. Mai 2012)

Klingt sehr gut  

Du kannst mir dann übrigns auch eine c-guide mitbestellen. Gold,ne!  
Dann freut sich die Freundin das sie das teil nicht besorgen muss


----------



## Alwi (14. Mai 2012)

Also meine Regierung gibt grünes Licht, könnte dann Donnerstag auch um halb 9. Ob SB oder WH wäre mir egal.


 Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (14. Mai 2012)

Hey maddy, ich hatte heute mittag schon bestellt, ich checke mal, ob ich das noch dazubestellen kann

@ all: Fleissige Hände haben an der Anfahrt zum Knochenbrecher gearbeit, Umfahrungen sind noch drin, aber es geht...

Wasserturm: Ein Fan von Albert hat den Ilex Busch an den Stufen weggeschnitten... und aus dem Baumstamm hinter der Kurve ist ein Doppelochser geworden.


----------



## maddy2 (15. Mai 2012)

Jau, das wär super 

Ich komm am Donnerstag auch mit, muss aber wie Michael zeitig wieder zurück sein. Es gibt später nämlich das gute Essener Dampfbier und Haxn 

Ilex wegschneiden ist ne gute Idee, ich weiß ja jetzt warum ihr alle Schienbeinschoner tragt 

Kenn ich den Knochenbrecher eigentlich?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Mai 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Hey maddy, ich hatte heute mittag schon bestellt, ich checke mal, ob ich das noch dazubestellen kann
> 
> @ all: Fleissige Hände haben an der Anfahrt zum Knochenbrecher gearbeit, Umfahrungen sind noch drin, aber es geht...
> 
> Wasserturm: Ein Fan von Albert hat den Ilex Busch an den Stufen weggeschnitten... und aus dem Baumstamm hinter der Kurve ist ein Doppelochser geworden.


Jungs last mal den Weg so wie er ist am Wasserturm ,sonst wird er demnächst auch noch zu gemacht ich weiß das da es mein Nachtbar ist.Und immer schön freundlich wenn ihr dort jemanden seht.Nichts für ungut.
Und zum Knochenbrecher da tut sich auch was ,der zuständige Waldbesitzer wird ende des Monats wahrscheinlich für eine neue Streckenführung sorgen .Der alte Weg wird komplett neu beforstet und eingezäunt


----------



## HvomM (15. Mai 2012)

Wir haben da nix dran gemacht, ist nur Sonntag beim Fahren aufgefallen. Und generell grüßen/bedanken wir uns bei jedem...
Das mit dem Knochenbrecher hört sich gut an.


----------



## .rouk (15. Mai 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> Das lässt sich dann nur feststellen mit ausprobieren, wenn 50km mit dem Rad nicht das Problem darstellen wird es denke auch sonst keine geben. Einfach mal mitfahren.
> 
> Man sieht sich also beim nächsten mal
> 
> ...



Das klingt nach einer super Lösung 
Werde mich dann wohl auch mal bei einer euren nächsten Ausfahrten anschließen.

Donnerstags gehts schon mal leider nicht, da bin ich dank Nachtschicht noch tief und fest am schlafen 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BastianG (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann Donnerstag leider auch nicht vor 13 Uhr, meine Freundin muss arbeiten und ich während der Zeit auf unsere Tochter aufpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,


  wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit morgen früh? 
Wann, Wo  ist Treffpunkt?

  @Bastian & Dirk : die nächste Tour wird wahrscheinlich Sonntag früh sein.


 Gruß  Albert


----------



## BastianG (16. Mai 2012)

Hmm würde eventuell auch Sonntag mittag gehen? Ich geh ab morgen Abend für 6 Tage auf Nachtschicht, Sonntag vormittag schlafe ich :-/


MfG Bastian


----------



## Alwi (16. Mai 2012)

Na dann hast du ja noch ne Woche Zeit zum Üben


----------



## BastianG (16. Mai 2012)

Wollte heut schon üben und bin mal Richtung Burg Blankenstein, hatte aber auch da nur 150m Höhendifferenz(gemessen mit GPSies auf'm iPhone).

edit: jetzt hab ich's mit den hm auch mal gerafft, peinlich....


----------



## T-man__ (16. Mai 2012)

ich schlage vor, dass wir uns um halb 9 am Weitmarer Holz Parkplatz treffen... Bis morgen!!!


----------



## Fire578 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte morgen nicht so früh los. Fahrt jemand um 10 oder 11? Daniel wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Gruß Christof


----------



## BastianG (16. Mai 2012)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nicht so früh los. Fahrt jemand um 10 oder 11? Daniel wie sieht es bei dir aus?
> 
> Gruß Christof



ab 13 uhr könnte ich


----------



## Alwi (16. Mai 2012)

Halb neun ist OK, dann sind die ganzen Bollerwagen noch nicht unterwegs.
Ich bin da


----------



## czlxst (16. Mai 2012)

@Christof, 10:00 WH?
Wie lange hast du Zeit?


----------



## Fire578 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Daniel,
10 Uhr wh ist Ok. Ich hab morgen nichts vor, also zeit. Will es aber nicht übertreiben. Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (16. Mai 2012)

Jau abgemacht 

Albert wir können uns dann morgen um 8:00 wieder an der Kreuzung bei dir treffen.


----------



## czlxst (16. Mai 2012)

Richtung muttental und dann mal schauen, wollte aber auch um spätestens gegen zwei zu Hause sein.


----------



## Fire578 (16. Mai 2012)

Ok, das klingt Super. Dann morgen um zehn am wh.


----------



## Alwi (16. Mai 2012)

Na dann fahren wir morgen mal in zweier Gruppen, vielleicht klappt es ja Sonntag wieder zusammen, da würde ich auch um 10h fahren.


  @ Mathias: geht klar 8:00 an der Kreuzung.


----------



## HvomM (17. Mai 2012)

Moin, 8.30 schaff ich nicht mehr, bin dann um 10 am WH.


----------



## czlxst (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen um 10:00 an der SB. Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Alwi (18. Mai 2012)

schade muss arbeiten. 
fährt denn sonntag einer?


----------



## Alwi (18. Mai 2012)

vielleicht fahre ich morgen ab 15:00h noch ne runde


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (18. Mai 2012)

Servus,
wie Daniel schon schrieb, morgen 10h SB.
Sonntag bin ich raus....

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (18. Mai 2012)

Also ich fahre morgen ab 15:00h, wer noch möchte, bitte melden.


  Und Sonntag fahre ich ab 10:00h, auch da bitte melden, wer möchte.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## HvomM (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, Sonntag 10Uhr bin ich dabei.


----------



## T-man__ (19. Mai 2012)

Bin um 10 dabei


----------



## dissident (19. Mai 2012)

@ all - werde bald eine gusser binary kettenführung bestellen. wer also noch was vom versand braucht: melden!

@ 24h - da mein neues rad wohl nur sehr kurzfristig vorm 24h rennen fertig sein wird (wenn es bei dem liefertermin bleibt) ist es sehr fraglich, ob ich starten werde. muss mich wohl erst an eine neue geometie und schaltung gewöhnen.


----------



## Alwi (19. Mai 2012)

Sieht wohl so aus, als müsste ich heute ganz allein um 15:00 h fahren.
Oder ist da vielleicht doch noch jemand, der mitfahren möchte.


----------



## .rouk (19. Mai 2012)

Ob es jetzt genau für morgen hin haut kann ich garnicht sagen, würde mich allerdings über die Adressen von euren Treffpunkten freuen. 


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (19. Mai 2012)

@Albert, morgen 10:00 an der SB?


----------



## BastianG (19. Mai 2012)

mal sehen falls die Nachtschicht heut nicht ganz so hart ist werd ich mich morgen wohl anschließen.


----------



## Alwi (19. Mai 2012)

Ok, 10:00h SB klingt gut. 



  @Dirk:  der Treffpunkt morgen ist die Schwimmbrücke in Dahlhausen, die str. heißt Auf dem Stade. Poste aber morgen früh ob du kommst oder nicht, damit wir nicht umsonst warten.

Wichtig: Helm


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Mai 2012)

bin morgen dabei. 
wo solls denn hingehen????

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (19. Mai 2012)

Lass dich doch einfach überraschen, irgendeine schöne Auffahrt wird Daniel schon für uns haben.


----------



## .rouk (20. Mai 2012)

Werde am Start sein, gruß Dirk


----------



## Alwi (20. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,
heute ist schwitzen angesagt.  



  Bis gleich Albert


----------



## BastianG (20. Mai 2012)

ich bin ebenfalls am Start, hab jetzt gute 4h geschlafen.


----------



## HvomM (20. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## zeKai (20. Mai 2012)

uhg... schon so spät. zieh mich eben flott an und düse los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (20. Mai 2012)

Moin Jung, bin leider raus. Ich komm heute nicht in die gänge. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## dissident (20. Mai 2012)

ich musste heute doch noch absteigen....

wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem stammtisch? es ist ja biergartenwetter...oder einfach mal an nem wochenende an den fluss mit kind und kegel? schön aufe wiese und so sachen.


----------



## Alwi (20. Mai 2012)

War ne coole Runde heute. 2700 Kalorien verbraucht  und 1100hm bei 58 Km


----------



## czlxst (20. Mai 2012)

War Top heute. Super Wetter, Super trails, kann so weiter gehen.

Stammtisch sollten wir auf jeden fall machen. Der letzte ist schon lange her.

Daniel


----------



## Wichti (20. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

war sehr schön, mal wieder dabei zu sein, auch wenn ich vermutlich noch nie mit so einer Pulsfrequenz gefahren bin ;-)

Stammtisch wäre tatsächlich cool. Wie wäre es am kommenden Freitag, 25. Mai?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## BastianG (20. Mai 2012)

So, nach ner menge schlaf und 2 ibuprofen geht's bei mir auch wieder


----------



## zeKai (21. Mai 2012)

ach watt, ging doch eh. 

Super wetter, gute strecke.. daniels "mega" abfahrt *hust*. Und wir waren mal wieder richtig viele Fahrer wenn auch nicht sehr lang. 


btw. das knarzen bei mir war ein loser bolzen an der wippe.


----------



## .rouk (21. Mai 2012)

Die trails habens mir angetan, haben gut Laune gemacht!
Zum rest kann ich nur sagen, dass es hofftl. wird ^^

gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (21. Mai 2012)

immer schön trainieren und nicht aufgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (21. Mai 2012)

@Dirk: War schön, dass du dabei warst. Die ersten paar Mal ist es immer hart. Ich war ja auch nicht fit und brauche sicher noch eine Weile, um wieder einigermaßen in Form zu kommen. Aber du wirst sehen: nach ein paar Wochen bist du auf einem ganz anderen Niveau. Du musst halt nur dranbleiben.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## .rouk (21. Mai 2012)

Dran bleiben werd ich aufjedenfall, dank euch, hab ich na jetzt ein Ziel und weiß wo ich stehe. 
Zähne zam' und durch!


----------



## BastianG (21. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß das es noch etwas früh ist aber wie sieht es denn kommenden Sonntag aus?
Ich müsste gegen 13 uhr wieder zu Hause sein, Familie und so...


----------



## Alwi (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bastian,
  Schätzungsweise werden wir uns wieder um 10:00h zum ausritt treffen. Könnte also ein bisschen eng werden, 14:00 h passt vielleicht besser, aber 100 Prozentig kann man das nicht einkalkulieren. 
  Gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (21. Mai 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Stammtisch wäre tatsächlich cool. Wie wäre es am kommenden Freitag, 25. Mai?



bei mir suboptimal, da ich am 26. um 8h arbeiten muss.

zumindest mir würden gut passen: 26., 30., 7., 8., 13., 14., 15. und dann ist schon Willingen

.stefan


----------



## Wichti (21. Mai 2012)

30. Mai, 8. und 15. Juni könnte ich auch.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

würde  gerne Sonntag und Montag fahren, wobei ich Sonntag nur bis max. 14:00h kann, aber eventuell schon ne Stunde früher los.
  Montag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, da wäre die Länge des Ausritts egal.


 Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

am Wochenende habe ich nur Samstag früh so gegen 9Uhr Zeit für ne Runde.

Zum Stammtisch komme ich auch gerne. Bei mir würden der 30.5. und der 8.6. gut passen.

@Michael: Hast du nochmal was von BMO gehört wegen der c-guide?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Alwi (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich würde ja auch gerne zum Stammtisch kommen, aber in der Woche weiß ich nie wann ich Feierabend habe und am nächsten Tag muss ich auch wieder früh raus, dass würde sich dann für mich nicht lohnen. 
Der einzige Tag in der Woche wäre dann der Freitag, da weiß ich zwar auch nicht wann ich Feierabend habe, aber da brauchte ich nicht am nächsten Tag so früh raus und könnte so wenigstens nach kommen, wenn ich dann länger arbeiten muss.


 Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (24. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs, ich lass euch mal nen Gruss aus Krakau da...


----------



## Wichti (24. Mai 2012)

Sonntag bin ich dabei. 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## HvomM (25. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungens, morgen und Montag kann ich nicht, Sonntag wie üblich 10Uhr je nachdem SB oder WH. Vergesst das eincremen nicht.


----------



## Fire578 (25. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich bin Sonntag auch um 10 dabei. Kann aber nicht ganz so lange wahrscheinlich. Schwimmbrücke ist ok denke ich. Kommt drauf an wo wir hin wollen 

Gruß
Christof


----------



## .rouk (25. Mai 2012)

Sonntag 10.oo wär' ich auch wieder gern am Start.

Dirk


----------



## Alwi (25. Mai 2012)

Und wo ist das Problem.


----------



## .rouk (25. Mai 2012)

Ooops, das kommt davon wenn man nicht Multitaskingfähig ist ^^

Werde da sein, war nur dumm ausgedrückt.

Gruß
Dirk

P.S.
Übrigens jetzt mit Absenkbarer Sattelstütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (25. Mai 2012)

.rouk schrieb:


> P.S.
> Übrigens jetzt mit Absenkbarer Sattelstütze!



meine ist noch auf dem Weg zu mir ;-)


----------



## Fire578 (25. Mai 2012)

Haha! Die Sattelstütze hat bis jetzt noch jeden gepackt


----------



## BastianG (25. Mai 2012)

ist ja auch echt doof jede auf und abfahrt anhalten zu müssen um den Sattel zu verstellen.


----------



## HvomM (25. Mai 2012)

ist sooo viel besser mit variostütze. hab bei meiner mal richtig fett auf die dichtung geschmiert, hoffentlich gibts jetzt kein "iääääh" mehr.


----------



## .rouk (25. Mai 2012)

Hab' meine heute auch schon ausgiebig getestet und frag mich echt wie man es so lange ohne aushalten konnte.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (25. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte meine auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## zeKai (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde morgen ja gerne fahren aber ich hab mir heute die ahead kralle abgebrochen. Es hat knack gemacht und das rostige ding hatte ich in der hand. 
Mal sehen wie und wo ich mir da eine neue einschlagen lassen kann.


----------



## T-man__ (26. Mai 2012)

Kai, kostet nen euro und kannst du mit ner gewindestange selbst reinziehen.
Morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Alwi (26. Mai 2012)

Ja Kai,
 so viel zum Thema ich zieh das Ding mit voller Kraft an. ;-)
  Bei Decathlon gibtâs die auch und die haben heute noch bis 20:00 Uhr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (26. Mai 2012)

@Kai: Sag Bescheid, ob du fähsrt. Ich würde dann deine Akkus und die Lampe mitbringen. Habe sie heute nochmal aufgeladen. Funktionieren einwandfrei.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (26. Mai 2012)

Ja das mit dem flotten einbau ist so eine sache.. hab weder so eine gewindestange hier noch die ahead kappe, decathlon wäre zwar noch erreichbar aber vorher müsste ich den rest der alten ahead kappe irgendwie entfernen. 
Muss ich ma schauen wie ich den teil aus dem schafft bekomme.

@jens ne lass die noch bei dir ich fahr morgne nicht.


----------



## Alwi (26. Mai 2012)

Den Rest kannst du doch einfach nach unten durch drücken. Dafür brauchst du nur was, was länger ist als der Schaft von deiner Gabel.


----------



## HvomM (26. Mai 2012)

Bin leider für morgen und montag raus, Familie ruft... :/


----------



## Fire578 (26. Mai 2012)

@Kai, du schlägst dir alte einfach mit der neuen nach unten durch und lässt sie in der Gabel. Hat Bike and Service bei meinem Stumpi auch so gemacht.


----------



## Alwi (27. Mai 2012)

Moin moin, bis gleich.
Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .rouk (27. Mai 2012)

Schöne Runde wars heute, merk die Brennesseln immer noch 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (27. Mai 2012)

Ja Coole Tour heute, und jetzt komme ich gerade vom schwimmen zurück.

  Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich mit Michael vom WH aus fahren, hat noch jemand Lust?


Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (27. Mai 2012)

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns um 9oo schon treffen. Parklatz wh.


----------



## Alwi (27. Mai 2012)

Ok bin da und bring dann die Kamera mit.


----------



## Alwi (28. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,
  gleich gehtâs los, 9:00h WH. Wir wollen heute mal ein paar Fotos schieÃen und daher eine etwas lockere Tour fahren. Wenn noch einer Lust hat bitte melden.
  GruÃ Albert


----------



## BastianG (28. Mai 2012)

Lust hab ich, allerdings muss ich um 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Gibt´s schon ne Routenplanung? Dann könnt ich ich nach 2-3 std. umdrehen.

MfG Bastian


----------



## corratec1234 (28. Mai 2012)

guten morgen,
fährt niemand um 10uhr ab sb los?
wh um 9uhr werde ich nicht schaffen, sitze gerade in essen-horst vorm rechner.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (28. Mai 2012)

Grobe tour wh, blankenstein hinter hattingen richtung sprockhoevel, nierenhof...


----------



## BastianG (28. Mai 2012)

ich mach mich fertig, gebt mir 9:00 + 5-10min


----------



## corratec1234 (28. Mai 2012)

werde ich leider nicht mehr bis neun uhr schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (30. Mai 2012)

Morgen, am donnerstag um 19:00 an der SB.
Wer Lust und zeit hat für eine kleine runde soll kommen.
Wenn es nicht regnet sind Jens und ich da.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zeKai (30. Mai 2012)

puh, evtl schaff ich das sogar. 
Lampen werde ich da denke nicht brauchen oder? Sonst müsste jens meine akkus aufladen und mitbringen.


----------



## T-man__ (31. Mai 2012)

ich mach auch mit!!!


Bei uns ist es mächtig am Regnen....bin gespannt, wie es heute abend aussieht.

Habe mal ein paar Bilder von Sonntag hochgeladen....Alberts Kamera war mit auf Tour...


----------



## Wichti (31. Mai 2012)

In Remscheid schüttet es auch. Lass uns später nochmal posten, ob wir uns treffen.

@Kai: Die Akkus sind voll aufgeladen. Ich kann sie und die Lampe gerne mitbringen. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir kein Licht brauchen. 2 Stunden Fahrt reichen unter der Woche. Und dunkel wird es erst gegen 21.30 Uhr.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## zeKai (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, das liebe wetter. Hier hat es eben aufgehört zu regnen und es wird auch wieder hell. Bis 19.oo ist ja noch zeit evtl trocknet es an


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (31. Mai 2012)

Hi bin leider für heute Abend raus,  schaffe das leider nicht.
Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es regnet und ich muss mich nicht ärgern 

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (31. Mai 2012)

19° Wetter schaut trocken aus... Radweg ist trocken. Ich zieh mich mal langsam an!


----------



## T-man__ (31. Mai 2012)

hier regnet es und die lage sieht nach dauerregen aus...

fahren wir?


----------



## czlxst (31. Mai 2012)

Hier regnet es auch. Sieht nicht gut aus. Werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (31. Mai 2012)

in weitmar ist´s trocken bzw regnet es nicht


----------



## czlxst (31. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre.


----------



## T-man__ (31. Mai 2012)

ich fahre auch


hätt ich nicht sdagen sollen... es regnet in strömen


----------



## Wichti (31. Mai 2012)

Ich auch. 

Bis gleich!!

Jens


----------



## BastianG (31. Mai 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> hätt ich nicht sdagen sollen... es regnet in strömen



hier jetzt auch, werde nicht kommen, kack wetter.

sonntag weiß ich auch schon das ich nicht kann da die arbeit ruft :-(


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2012)

Das wetter ging eigentlich, klar kam etwas nass von oben aber wirklich hinderlich war es nicht. Mir machte eher die Dunkelheit am ende etwas zu schaffen  um 18.10 losgefahren und um 22.10 heimgekommen.. zappenduster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (1. Juni 2012)

ich war noch im Weitmarer holz und Rauendahler wald, weiter weg wollt ich nicht weil ich keine passende Kleidung hab. 

im RW hab ich noch neben ner Strecke eine Sprungmöglichkeit entdeckt, werd später mal am Rechner ein Bild hochladen. 

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Alwi (1. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,

würde morgen früh ne kleine Runde bis max. 14:00 Uhr fahren. 

Hat einer Lust? 


 Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Albert 
Eventuell fahre ich morgen, melde mich morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## Alwi (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich wäre bereit für 10:00 h SB oder WH. Schaue gleich nochmal rein ob wer mit kommt.


Albert


----------



## czlxst (2. Juni 2012)

Um 10:15 in WH?


----------



## Alwi (2. Juni 2012)

ok bin da


----------



## zeKai (2. Juni 2012)

ich versuche es auch noch zeitig zu schaffen. bin was spät dran. evtl klappt es


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Juni 2012)

fährt morgen jemand bei dem schlechten wetter?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (2. Juni 2012)

Da habt ihr ja koenigswetter erwischt.... abert und maddy, gute nachricht, checkt mal mein neuestes bild...


----------



## Wichti (2. Juni 2012)

@Mike: Klar. Morgen 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .rouk (2. Juni 2012)

Ich muss leider für morgen verzichten, geht körperlich nicht, der Wetter wechsel hat mich sozusagen "kalt" erwischt 

Euch viel spaß!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (2. Juni 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> @Mike: Klar. Morgen 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Jens




Ich werde auch da sein.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Wichti (2. Juni 2012)

Bin gespannt, was morgen geht. Das Satellitenbild für morgen sah richtig übel aus.

Jens


----------



## Alwi (2. Juni 2012)

Laut wetter.com ist morgen dauerregen angesagt


----------



## HvomM (2. Juni 2012)

N'abend, Ich mach es mal abhängig wie morgen das Wetter ist. Bei Dauerregen verzichte ich lieber.


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Juni 2012)

dauerregen und kälte , perfekt.


----------



## T-man__ (2. Juni 2012)

Perfektes schlammbad? Supi!


----------



## Alwi (2. Juni 2012)

Muss ich wohl doch noch den neuen Hinterreifen aufziehen.


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Juni 2012)

haha, für die alte haut.......

mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (3. Juni 2012)

YAY  Danke fürs mitbestellen!

Zum biken hab ich morgen leider keine Zeit, aber wenn du die c-guide mitnimmst komm ich mit dem Tucktuck zur SB


----------



## Alwi (3. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, 

bei mir ist es leicht am regnen, würde aber dennoch fahren, wenn noch einer mitkommt.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (3. Juni 2012)

Lass uns das mal angehen...ich bring die cguides mit


----------



## corratec1234 (3. Juni 2012)

ka.k wetter, das ist mir doch zu viel regen. 
die nächsten zwei wochen bin ich auf einer freizeit, da will ich mich nicht erkältet durchschleppen.

wünsche euch viel spaß und bis in zwei wochen

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (3. Juni 2012)

Ok auf zur Schlammschlacht


----------



## Wichti (3. Juni 2012)

Kacke!! Ich kann nicht fahren. Hat nix mit dem Wetter zu tun. Habe leider immer noch Probleme mit meinem Weisheitszahn :-(

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (3. Juni 2012)

Albert, sind wir nur zu zweit?, dann lass uns vielleicht warten? Ich hab dir ne pm mit meiner telnummer geschickt


----------



## Fire578 (3. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich bin auch raus. Bei mir ist es das Wetter. Das ist mir doch zu nass. Auf Regen schon beim los fahren hab ich keine Lust.

Gruß 
Christof


----------



## czlxst (3. Juni 2012)

Fahre auch nicht. zuviel Regen.


----------



## HvomM (3. Juni 2012)

dito, hab ab donnerstag 2 wochen urlaub, dann fahr ich lieber da mehr.


----------



## Alwi (3. Juni 2012)

Ok, michael dann lass uns warten, aber das Wetter soll den ganzen Tag so bleiben. ich schicke dir meine Tel.nr. auch


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (3. Juni 2012)

Servus,
bin auch raus, bei mir sowie bei Euch regnets grad auch recht viel.

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch Abend.


----------



## T-man__ (3. Juni 2012)

Ok....wir lassen es...maddy. mit dem cguide machen wir am donnerstag. Ok?


----------



## Alwi (3. Juni 2012)

Gut das ich gestern gefahren bin, sonst würde ich mich jetzt ärgern.


----------



## maddy2 (3. Juni 2012)

Ja besser ist das


----------



## Wichti (3. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch mal Donnerstag anpeilen - wenn schon heute nix geht. Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder einsatzfähig.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (3. Juni 2012)

Albert, wir müssen nächstes Mal doch ein stativ mitnehemn, check mal meine neuesten Fotos...
was soll man sonst bei Regen machen...lach


----------



## Alwi (3. Juni 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Albert, wir müssen nächstes Mal doch ein stativ mitnehemn, check mal meine neuesten Fotos...
> was soll man sonst bei Regen machen...lach




 Ja ich hatte jetzt die Zeit genutzt und habe meine Mutter besucht. Aber die Bilder sind echt cool.


----------



## maddy2 (4. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön die Bilder!


----------



## Alwi (4. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,
  wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Stammtisch aus? 
  Freitags- und Samstagabend könnte ich immer irgendwie einrichten.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (5. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es denn spontan mit diesem Samstag?


----------



## Alwi (5. Juni 2012)

ich könnte


----------



## HvomM (5. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht, spielen 20.45 gegen Portugal. Wird überall wahrscheinlich sehr voll werden.


----------



## maddy2 (5. Juni 2012)

Je nachdem wie viele wir wären, könnten wir das auch bei uns machen.


----------



## BastianG (5. Juni 2012)

Stammtischunabhängig - fährt jemand am Donnerstag? ich könnte bis 14:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## HvomM (5. Juni 2012)

Solangs nicht wieder so schifft, ich auch.


----------



## T-man__ (5. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag bin ich dabei, samstag bin ich nach dem spiel bei scooter


----------



## BastianG (5. Juni 2012)

hat jemand von euch das Werkzeug um die Kurbel und das Tretlager auszubauen?


----------



## .rouk (5. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag ist bei mir nicht drin, darf wieder Nachts schaffen die Woche.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## F4B1 (5. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch das Werkzeug um die Kurbel und das Tretlager auszubauen?


Was für ne Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (5. Juni 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Stammtisch aus?
> Freitags- und Samstagabend könnte ich immer irgendwie einrichten.
> Gruß Albert



sehr gerne, die resonanz war bis jetzt eher überschaubar. es kommt sicherlich noch etwas....


----------



## dissident (5. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch das Werkzeug um die Kurbel und das Tretlager auszubauen?



ht 2 und alte campa kann ich ausbauen.


----------



## Alwi (5. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
  hab jetzt auch endlich ne Kopf Lampe (heute gekommen). Ich wollte sie gerne morgen mal ausprobieren, dazu muss es natürlich dunkel sein. 
  Hat vielleicht noch einer Lust auf Nightride ? 
Würde dann so gegen 20:00h losfahren.   Vorausgesetzt es ist trocken.



  Gruß Albert


----------



## BastianG (5. Juni 2012)

Auf der Kurbel steht nur Hollowtech^^ 
ich werd aber wohl morgen früh los und schauen ob ich was bei meinhövel bekomme, dann kann ich die Sachen morgen auf der Arbeit wechseln weil ich da auch nen Drehmomentschlüssel habe und nicht noch extra nach Dortmund muss um meinen aus der Werkstatt zu holen. 

Nightride hätte ich auch mal bock aber ich hab keine einzige Lampe


----------



## F4B1 (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, nur HT sollte Vierkant oder Octalink sein. Wenn beim Meinhövel nichts zu halbwegs vernünftigen Preisen da sein sollte (Werkzeug sind die ja zumindest in Bochum nicht ganz so gut sortiert)hab ich das hier liegen.


----------



## BastianG (5. Juni 2012)

Hab eben mal bei google geschaut, hab Octalink. Falls nichts da ist melde ich mich nochmal. Dennoch schonmal danke.


----------



## zeKai (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem guten Innenlager und Tretlager kenne ich nur zu gut  ich werde die tage da auch eine größere Bestellung tätigen müssen. Verschleiß wie die sau, leitröllchen, kleines Kettenblatt, Innenlagerschale links und Griffe mit stöpsel.. UND nein nicht die glitzer teile die Daniel hat!


----------



## czlxst (5. Juni 2012)

Die glitzerteile sind Super!!!


----------



## F4B1 (5. Juni 2012)

Zum Glück deck ich mich beim Rose Ausverkauf immer mit Verschleißteilen ein. Machts oft doch ne Ecke günstiger. Innenlager hab ich zumindest für die nächsten zwei Jahre.


----------



## T-man__ (6. Juni 2012)

Hey kai, wie kann denn dein kleines kettenblatt verschleissen, wo du das nie brauchst? Flugrost? Grins...kette rechts! Lach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (6. Juni 2012)

das kleine Ritzel ist schon 3Jahre alt. Das mittlere hab ich schon 3x ausgetauscht. kann also durchaus vorkommen  
Außerdem fahr ich ja immer mehr mit dem kleinen vorne, wenn man nur auf dem 2ten unterwegs ist wird man auch schneller und verliert die Leute zu schnell aus den Augen, von dem Stress für das knie ganz zu schweigen. 

Ein Getriebe wäre ganz nett, was vom Verschleiß nicht so hoch ist wie eine komplett offen liegende Kettenschaltung. Aber eine rohloff ist etwas zu viel Gewicht am Hinterrad... pinion braucht komplett neuen rahmen und generell sind diese Lösungen schweineteuer man müsste sich aber mal durchrechnen was man sparen könnte an Verschleißteilen. Hoffe der Stefan bekommt seinen neuen hobel mal damit man das mal testen kann  

Und was ist das für ein kack wetter? Gestern wars so gut. Heute wieder kacke.


----------



## Wichti (6. Juni 2012)

Samstag klappt nicht mit Stammtisch. Morgen muss ich mal sehen.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## BastianG (6. Juni 2012)

nen Tretlagerfräser hat keiner zufällig rumfliegen oder?


----------



## T-man__ (6. Juni 2012)

Nightdrive heute bei DEM wetter?


----------



## Alwi (6. Juni 2012)

Nee bei dem Wetter natürlich nicht. Und morgen soll es ja auch nicht besser sein, würde aber trotzdem gerne 10:00h fahren, wenn nicht so doll regnet.


----------



## .rouk (6. Juni 2012)

Gerade ne kleine Runde mit großer Schlammpackung abgeholt 

/edit:

übrigens heute auch Bestellung für neue Laufräder und Reifen raus gegangen


----------



## BastianG (6. Juni 2012)

sind die jetzigen bei der letzten ausfahrt kaputt gegangen?


----------



## HvomM (6. Juni 2012)

Ich guck mal wie's morgen früh ist und entscheide dann. würd wer (wenns trockener ist) nächste/übernächste in der woche fahren? hab jetzt 2 wochen urlaub und will die nutzen


----------



## .rouk (6. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> sind die jetzigen bei der letzten ausfahrt kaputt gegangen?



Nö nö, die halten, aber iwo muss das Geld ja hin 
Und bissl tunen am Radl darfs dann schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (6. Juni 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Nightdrive heute bei DEM wetter?



jetzt sieht es ja gut aus, könnte ich ja doch noch fahre.


----------



## F4B1 (6. Juni 2012)

HvomM schrieb:


> würd wer (wenns trockener ist) nächste/übernächste in der woche fahren? hab jetzt 2 wochen urlaub und will die nutzen


Nachmittags bzw. Donnerstag den ganzen Tag hab ich frei einteilbare Zeit. Brauchbare Reifen sollte ich bis dahin auch wieder haben. Mit Semislicks (nachdem sich meine Alberts verabschiedet hatten musste ein Plan B her)wars heute doch etwas rutschig.


----------



## zeKai (6. Juni 2012)

Mal sehen wie das wetter wird. Wetterberichte sagen ja oft nicht viel


----------



## BastianG (7. Juni 2012)

So der Kaffee kocht....
Mein Wetterbericht sagt 30% regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, 
  ein bisschen nass ist nicht schlimm, ich würde fahren.


----------



## BastianG (7. Juni 2012)

sollen wir uns um 9:40 bei der bogestra an der hattinger str. treffen?



edit:

es ist wichtig das ich um 14:30, spät. 15uhr zu hause in Weitmar bin, ich erwarte um 15 uhr Besuch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> sollen wir uns um 9:40 bei der bogestra an der hattinger str. treffen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wenn das für dich günstiger ist, erst zur Bogestra zu fahren, dann können wir uns dort treffen, und fahren dann zur SB, falls überhaupt noch jemand mitkommt.


----------



## BastianG (7. Juni 2012)

ich fahr dort eh lang, wenns auch dein Weg ist können wir uns da treffen und müssen nicht einzeln da runter fahren.


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

Ja ich komme dort auch lang, muss ja die ganze Wasserstrasse hoch.

CD liegt schon im Rucksack.


----------



## BastianG (7. Juni 2012)

der Stick liegt auch schon bereit


----------



## czlxst (7. Juni 2012)

Bei 10:00 an der SB wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## maddy2 (7. Juni 2012)

Moin!
Ich komm auch mit. 

Kurz vor halb 10 an der Kreuzung Albert?


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

Ok dann bis gleich, treffe mich nur schon vorher mit Bastian und kommen dann gemeinsam zur SB


----------



## zeKai (7. Juni 2012)

passt ich mach mir eben frühstück und roll dann los


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

Ok mathias für dich kurz vor halb an der Kreuzung


----------



## T-man__ (7. Juni 2012)

Wir sehen uns um 10...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (7. Juni 2012)

Es regnet leicht, soll aber besser werden


----------



## .rouk (7. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr ja noch Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

Coole Tour heute, das steilste Stück runter hatte auf mein Tacho -44% angezeigt.

@Daniel, Eventuell kann ich Samstag früh doch mitfahren.

Gruß Albert


----------



## BastianG (7. Juni 2012)

ich fand die steile passage richtig gut, auch die restliche Strecke war super bis auf das letzte Stück mit den Brennnesseln, die merk ich glaub jetzt noch


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Juni 2012)

Moin Ihr Bikefreunde 

Wie sieht es bei Euch morgen früh aus?

Christof und ich wollten so gegen 11h los?
Jemand Lust und Zeit?

Dennis


----------



## Alwi (7. Juni 2012)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Bikefreunde
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Euch morgen früh aus?
> 
> ...



Lust ja Zeit Nein

Muss leider arbeiten, wollte aber vielleicht mal morgenabend meine neue Lampe ausprobieren, dann aber erst so gegen 20:00h


----------



## zeKai (7. Juni 2012)

ich hätte morgen früh zwar zeit, aber irgendwie bin ich von heute ziemlich geschafft  Aber evtl geht es morgen ja wieder. Würde mich dann nochmal melden wenn ich kommen sollte.


----------



## Wichti (7. Juni 2012)

Muss auch arbeiten und außerdem meinen Finger erst mal wieder auf Normalumfang und -farbe kriegen. War doch eine ganz schön herbe Aktion ... Tour war aber geil!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## czlxst (7. Juni 2012)

Wo trefft ihr euch und wohin soll es gehen?

@Jens, Finger kühlen, vielleicht bringt es noch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (7. Juni 2012)

@Daniel,
11 Uhr SB. Wohin wissen wie noch nicht.

Christof


----------



## Wichti (7. Juni 2012)

@Daniel: Mache ich. Unsere Nachbarin ist Chirurgin. Die hat den Finger untersucht und gemeint, dass die Bänder wohl o.k. sind. Die können offenbar schnell reißen, wenn der Gelenkkopf draußen ist. Also: Wird sicher in ein paar Tagen wieder passen


----------



## T-man__ (7. Juni 2012)

Jens...wenn noch was ist... ich dreh dir den auch wieder raus...lach...kenn mich ja damit jetzt aus...grins...


Es hat riesig Spass gemacht heute...tolle tour bei unerwartet geilem Wetter ...und ein paar neue Sprünge...


----------



## HvomM (8. Juni 2012)

Tour war super, die steile Abfahrt ist mein neues Lieblingsstück. Gestern abend hab ich dann die Brennnesseln an den armen gemerkt...
Bin morgen dabei. Ellbogenschoner und Fullface mitnehmen?


----------



## Fire578 (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ist ganz schön windig. Ich pack jetzt mal meine Regenjacke ein und geht es um 11 an der  SB los. 

Christof


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2012)

bah sorry. heute morgen war ich matsche. Mir ist fast so als hätte ich einen muskelkater in den beinen.... ich werde alt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (8. Juni 2012)

wie sieht es nun mit morgen aus?!? 10 uhr sb?


Ich wollte was bei Bike-discount.de bestellen, brauch jemand noch was?


----------



## dissident (8. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> Ich wollte was bei Bike-discount.de bestellen, brauch jemand noch was?



Danke fürs Angebot, die haben leider nicht was ich möchte. Daher kann ich das gleiche für chainreaction anbieten...Bestelle am Wochenende.


----------



## BastianG (8. Juni 2012)

bei chain gibt's nicht das was ich suche


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2012)

und bei chain kostet es eh keinen Versand


----------



## czlxst (8. Juni 2012)

Morgen 10:00 SB?


----------



## BastianG (8. Juni 2012)

ja


----------



## Alwi (8. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich bin auch da. Müsste aber spätestens 14:30h wieder an der SB sein.

 Albert


----------



## BastianG (8. Juni 2012)

14:30 klingt gut, die Tour sollte auch in etwa wie die am Donnerstag aussehen, ich muss abends noch fit sein. ole ole 

@Albert
9:40 an der Bogestra?


----------



## HvomM (8. Juni 2012)

bin dabei, ende offen


----------



## Alwi (8. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> 14:30 klingt gut, die Tour sollte auch in etwa wie die am Donnerstag aussehen, ich muss abends noch fit sein. ole ole
> 
> @Albert
> 9:40 an der Bogestra?



geht klar und den Stick bringe ich dir auch wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2012)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## BastianG (9. Juni 2012)

ganz schön windig draußen, wollt meine Fahne aufhängen aber hab schiss das ich vom Balkon segel.


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2012)

so bin endlich daheim  
über 6 stunden im sattel.... und glück gehabt hier finds leicht an zu regnen.
Tour war witzig, wetter windig...mal sehen ob ich morgen fahre.


----------



## .rouk (9. Juni 2012)

Wie stehts denn mit Morgen? 10.00 SB ?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (9. Juni 2012)

Sehr wahrscheinlich ja aber schau morgen früh nochmal rein, könnte auch vom Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz aus losgehen. 


Gruß Albert


----------



## .rouk (9. Juni 2012)

Hat da zufällig einer ne Adresse (WH) fürs Navi dann ?


----------



## Alwi (9. Juni 2012)

Das wäre dieser Parkplatz _[FONT="]N51° 26.375 E007° 11.714, Schloßstrasse Ecke Blankensteiner Strasse[/FONT]_


----------



## .rouk (9. Juni 2012)

Danke 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (9. Juni 2012)

kein ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (10. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin,
  bin wieder fit für heute.
  Wir waren ja gestern tatsächlich über Gevelsberg bis Volmarstein (67 km und 1078 hm), das war ok und hat Spaß gemacht.
Bei diesem Wetter kann es heute ja auch nur wieder gut werden. 
  10:00 h SB oder WH?

 Gruß Albert


----------



## BastianG (10. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid echt verstrahlt,3-4 tage hintereinander solche Touren. Meine Beine fühlen sich nach 2 Touren an wie Pudding


----------



## Alwi (10. Juni 2012)

Das ist nur so, wenn man auch Pudding in den Beinen hat.


----------



## zeKai (10. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Höhenmetern kam mir gar nicht so vor... das problem bei vielen touren hintereinander sind weniger die beine als alles andere.. hände, nacken, hintern.

Meine beine ziehen etwas aber ich denke das kommt vom bergauf schieben bzw. fahrrad tragen.
Fährt heute überhaupt wer?


----------



## czlxst (10. Juni 2012)

Sollen wir uns um 10:00 in WH treffen?


----------



## Alwi (10. Juni 2012)

ok 10:00h WH ist ok, dann kann ich ja schon mal etwas springen üben an der holtbücke, liegt ja direkt auf dem weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (10. Juni 2012)

Ja passt, man sieht sich gleich am holz


----------



## HvomM (10. Juni 2012)

bin raus, brauch was erholung.


----------



## .rouk (10. Juni 2012)

Werds leider nicht schaffen, muss mich dann heute mit einer Runde bei mir in der Gegend begnügen, hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche wieder.

Viel spaß euch.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Alwi (10. Juni 2012)

Schöne Tour heute, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.

@Kai, hab hier mal das Höhenprofil abfotografiert, der Vergleich von gestern und heute, wobei heute leider der Speicher vom Tacho zum Ende voll war, und deshalb fehlen auf der Grafik von heute noch warnsinnige 5 Km. 
 Aber viel Unterschied gibt es da nicht, obwohl mir das heute mehr vorkam.


----------



## zeKai (10. Juni 2012)

haha ja das war heute was... vor allem aber diese 24% Steigung ging doch etwas in die beine.. irgendwie wolltens meine beine nicht  vom umkippen nach hinten ganz zu schweigen. Das nächste mal Fahr ich das im wiege tritt hoch.

@alwi das kam dir nur mehr vor als gestern wegen den schmerzen in den diversen Körperregionen. Ging mir ja auch so, meine beine wurden erst zum ende hin wirklich schwer und dann noch mit 30 oder was die Trasse hoch... irgendwo ist auch mal ende. 
Hab dann am Haus Weitmar erstmal eine kleine 20minuten pause eingelegt mir nen ordentlichen Sonnenbrand gegönnt und dann gemütlich heim geradelt  
Alles in allem eine super tour bei bestem wetter. 

Morgen ist erstmal pause angesagt, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Alwi (10. Juni 2012)

[FONT="]Ja morgen brauche ich nur den Muskel im rechten Fußgelenk um das Gas.  und Bremspedal zu treten. [/FONT]


----------



## czlxst (10. Juni 2012)

Pause ist gut nach dem Wochenende. War Top heute bei dem Wetter.


----------



## S1Ready (11. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, 

gibts hier eigentlich auch noch einige, die mehr CC oder XC fahren?
Würd lieber etwas mit dem Hardtail rumdüsen, gern auch weiter.

S2 und höher ist mir aber zu heftig und auch Konditionstechnisch komm ich erst wieder so etwas rein. 
Es sollten einfach stinknormale Touren durch Waldwege und über Trampelfade sein, jetzt weniger Trails.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Mitstreiter. Mir gehts also wirklich mehr um Ausdauer und darum diese mal zu steigern. 
Nen paar Hm sind okay, später steigert man sich dann eben. Würd ja nen Crosser fahren aber irgendwie sagt mir die MTB Geometrie mehr zu.

Dachte da so an Touren rund um die Halde, Herne, Castrop und Bochum eben. Alles wie gehabt.

Grüße
S1Ready


----------



## F4B1 (11. Juni 2012)

Klingt interessant. Da ich mit Starrgabel unterwegs bin pendelt sich das dann meist auch bis maximal S1 ein, S2 mal sehr selten, da ja nur noch schwer fahrbar.
Kondition ist bei mir auf den Rennrad besser, MTB fehlt noch etwas die Kraftausdauer, sollte also auch passen.


----------



## HvomM (12. Juni 2012)

Moin, wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag fahren? Ab 10Uhr bin ich wach genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (12. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## dissident (12. Juni 2012)

S1Ready schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gibts hier eigentlich auch noch einige, die mehr CC oder XC fahren?
> Würd lieber etwas mit dem Hardtail rumdüsen, gern auch weiter.
> S1Ready



hallo s1, ich fahre aus ermangelung eines mtbs zur zeit auch krosser. wir können gerne mal eine runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## zeKai (14. Juni 2012)

HvomM schrieb:


> Moin, wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag fahren? Ab 10Uhr bin ich wach genug.



Uh, total überlesen. Hätte eh keine zeit gehabt aber wollte ggf. heute  Abend fahren aber eigentlich nur um mich mal bewegt zu haben...


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2012)

wer fährt wie am Wochenende? vielleicht heute abend noch...?


----------



## BastianG (15. Juni 2012)

ich mach ne Zwangspause.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (15. Juni 2012)

Servus,

Christof und ich treffen uns 19h am WH!!!

Wer also noch kann....

Dennis


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2012)

komme auch...


----------



## HvomM (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin bis Sonntag nachmittag in Dorsten, würd dann Montag fahren.


----------



## Alwi (15. Juni 2012)

Nabend!
  Hab erst um 20:30h Feierabend gehabt, sonst wäre ich heute mitgefahren. Morgen bin ich leider nicht da, würde aber Sonntag gerne fahren. Ich schaue dann Sonntag früh kurz rein ob noch jemand mitkommt.








 [FONT="]Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (16. Juni 2012)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Wichti (16. Juni 2012)

Nö. Aber morgen. War heute übrigens im Krankenhaus zum Röntgen wg. Finger. Ist immer noch saudick, aber nix gebrochen. Wird also schon irgendwie gehen ...

10 Uhr SB?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen 10:00h SB, da bin ich dabei.

Auf zur Schlammschlacht


----------



## Alwi (17. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, mach mich jetzt mal so langsam fertig.
Bis gleich.


----------



## T-man__ (17. Juni 2012)

Bis gleich...bin dabei


----------



## Janf85 (18. Juni 2012)

Leute, wie siehts aus? hab zwar schon einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht aber würd ma mit euch fahren wollen   (mehr infos über mich hab ihr dann in meinem thread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HvomM (18. Juni 2012)

Servus, warum machst du 'nen eigenen Thread auf wo wir hier schon einen aktiven haben?
Wir fahren jeden Sonntag, meist auch unter der Woche ein/zweimal. 
Start ist entweder Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz oder Schwimmbrücke Dahlhausen. Steht aber auch alles auf den letzten paar Seiten.


----------



## Janf85 (18. Juni 2012)

Keine ahnung, versuchen kann man es ja mal vielleicht fährt irgendwer lieber in ner kleineren Gruppe oderso, wollt mir das nur einfach als option noch auf halten. Oder wenn ihr nur Sonntags fahrt  ;-)

Hast du zufällig die adressen oder gps Koordinaten zu den treffpunkten, damit es da keine verwechslung gibt  ;-) ? Zur schwimmbrücke fällt mir gerade nichts ein. Beim parkplatz am weitmarer hab ich so ein verdacht...

Fahrt Ihr also auch bei regen, und was dann so für Touren ? also Km / hm  ?  durchschnitt ?

Ja also bei gutem wetter wär ich dann gerne dabei hab meine hobbys budgets gerade so ausgeschöpft das es für ne regen kombi gerade nicht auch noch reicht


----------



## zeKai (18. Juni 2012)

Sers, generell mitfahren kann jeder der über ein mountainbike und Helm verfügt  
Gefahren werden meist so zwischen 35-50km 800-1200hm (anfahrt nicht eingerechnet), bei regen, Schnee und auch im dunkeln. Meist fahren wir mit 3-5 Personen. 

Von vorteil ist ein vollgefedertes mountainbike mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze, ein Rucksack mit Werkzeug, trinken und was zu essen. 


Treffpunkte:
Dahlhausen Schwimmbrücke
Weitmarer Holz
evtl gehen ja die links


----------



## Janf85 (19. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, no Problem ich bin fein ausgestattet ;-)

und die Treffpunkte sind von meiner HaustÃ¼r 5 und 9 Km  also machbar ;-)

Mit beleuchtung bin ich auch Super ausgestattet fÃ¼r Helm und Fahrrad....

Ihr fahrt also auch bei Schnee und bis Minus wie viel Grad ?  ich hab mal gehÃ¶rt es kann einem in der Lunge was einfrieren daher hab ich meistens so bei +5 bis 0 grad aufgehÃ¶rt.

Zum Thema bei Starkem Regen... lohnt sich so eine Gore Jacke fÃ¼r 250 â¬  meine SchÃ¶ffel Softschell Jacke ist irgendwie nicht wirklich atmungsaktiv aber war auch nicht gÃ¼nstig ...  Naja wir quatschen einfach wenn wir uns sehen


----------



## HvomM (19. Juni 2012)

Moin, hatte mal über einen Besuch in Winterberg nachgedacht, einfach um es mal auszuprobieren. Wie sieht die Bereitschaft dazu aus? Würde wer mitfahren?


----------



## Fire578 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi Henning,
Daniel war schonmal in Winterberg und ich hätte auch mal Lust das auszuprobieren. Ich denke hier finden sich auch noch mehr Leute die da Lust drauf haben.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## BastianG (19. Juni 2012)

da wirds am we sicher total überfüllt sein oder?

in der Woche ma einen Tag wär ich dabei, theoretisch kann ich 3 bikes auf Dach schnallen, träger ist vorhanden ich hab ihn nur noch nie benutzt^^


----------



## Alwi (19. Juni 2012)

Also ich wäre auch dabei, kann aber nur am Wochenende und da wird es mit Sicherheit überlaufen sein. 
  Wobei für uns Anfänger die Freeridestrecke in Willingen ja einfacher wäre, die kann ich empfehlen, bin dort schon gefahren und macht sehr viel Spaß. Die in Winterberg kenne ich nur aus den Videos und das sieht teilweise schon sehr heftig aus. 

  Aber wir lieben ja die Herausforderung  und deshalb würde ich auch nach Winterberg mitkommen.


----------



## .rouk (19. Juni 2012)

Muss auch mal wieder was schreiben, nicht das ihr denkt das ihr mich schon los seid 

Bin letzte Zeit viel in die Arbeit und Familie eingespannt, hoffe ich komme bald generell wieder mehr zum biken, dann bin ich auch wieder Sonntags am Start.

Zum Thema Winterberg bzw. Bikepark bin ich auch dabei, würds gerne mal ausprobieren 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juni 2012)

Mhh also Winterberg und so bin ich auch mal dabei... ich denke ich komm erstmal Sonntags oder wann anders vorbei ... (diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht) ... und dann schaun wir mal aber prinzipiell wollte ich mir auch immer schonmal son richtigen downhill shopper ausleihen... allerdings habe ich angst mich dann zu töten ;-) ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (21. Juni 2012)

lasst uns Winterberg mal etwas nach hinten schieben, in 3-4 wochen sollte mein neues rad fertig sein


----------



## Alwi (21. Juni 2012)

was solls denn für eins werden?


----------



## BastianG (21. Juni 2012)

baue es selbst auf, rahmen ist ein rocky mountain slayer.


----------



## Alwi (21. Juni 2012)

und den rahmen hast du schon?


----------



## BastianG (21. Juni 2012)

ja, eben bei ebay geschossen, neu & vom Händler. 

Fürs Centurion hatte ich jetzt Kurbel, Lrs, Federgabel, sattelstütze geholt, die kommen an den neuen rahmen und den rest hol ich dann noch dazu. war am überlegen mir nen ganzes rad bei meinhövel zu holen aber das hat die chefin zuhaus nicht mitgemacht da ich erst die ganzen teile fürs centurion gekauft hab.


----------



## S1Ready (21. Juni 2012)

... und wenn mans einzeln kauft, sieht es nicht nach nem Batzen Geld aus, gibs zu.


----------



## Alwi (21. Juni 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> ja, eben bei ebay geschossen, neu & vom Händler.
> 
> Fürs Centurion hatte ich jetzt Kurbel, Lrs, Federgabel, sattelstütze geholt, die kommen an den neuen rahmen und den rest hol ich dann noch dazu. war am überlegen mir nen ganzes rad bei meinhövel zu holen aber das hat die chefin zuhaus nicht mitgemacht da ich erst die ganzen teile fürs centurion gekauft hab.



 Das Slayer hat 160 mm Federweg, was für eine Gabel hast du denn für das Centurion geholt? Das hat ja normalerweise nur 130 mm.


----------



## Alwi (21. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich aus, setzen wir uns denn jetzt mal zusammen? 
Mittlerweile sind ja schon ein paar Sachen die wir noch klären müssten, z.B. 24h Rennen oder ich würde jetzt auch gerne noch ein Trikot und Eventuell noch ne Hose bestellen etc.


  [FONT="]Gruß Albert [/FONT]


----------



## dissident (21. Juni 2012)

ich habe das licht am ende des tunnels gesehen. heute hatte ich meinen neuen rahmen in der hand. edit: nein, es ist der falsche rahmen - und neu bestellen....

mal ne andere frage. ein freund von mir möchte mal in den mtb-sport reinschnuppern (1,86m groß) und ich mit ihm ein paar runden fahren. hat jemand noch ein hardtail rumstehen, dass er mir für ca. 2 wochen leihen kann???

.stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (23. Juni 2012)

So, morgen muss ich aussetzen, mein Bike ist jetzt zur Inspektion. Werd mich dann morgen um die Familie kümmern. Nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei.
  [FONT="] Gruß Albert  [/FONT][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## T-man__ (23. Juni 2012)

ich würde morgen fahren...10:00 SB?


----------



## zeKai (24. Juni 2012)

hmm meine beine sind schwer und es soll regnen... ich zieh mich mal langsam an


----------



## T-man__ (24. Juni 2012)

bei mir tröpfelt es schon

@ kai, wenn wir die einzigen sind, können wir uns auch am r27 treffen


----------



## zeKai (24. Juni 2012)

scheint so. Ich fahr aber schonmal los. evtl meldet sich ja noch wer dann bin ich zumindest auf dem weg 

bis gleich am r27


----------



## T-man__ (24. Juni 2012)

Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat, fahren wir direkt durch zum wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (24. Juni 2012)

ich hab bis 9:40 geschlafen, shit happens....


----------



## Alwi (24. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Sch.. Wetter , da hab ich ja mein Bike genau zur richtigen Zeit weg gebracht.


----------



## F4B1 (24. Juni 2012)

Ach, heute morgen war garnicht sooo schlecht.
Für drei Stunden (bin um 9 raus)hats gereicht.
Danach hab ich aber n 30er Schnitt nach Hause hingelegt.


----------



## T-man__ (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs, bin mit Kai im Muttental gewesen. Erst trocken, dann leichter Niesel...war auszuhalten bis kurz vor der Lieblingsabfahrt vom Ruhrhöhenweg, da fing es richtig an...
Haben im Schlamm des Muttentals richtig gerockt und der Rückweg, diesmal über die Hügel war auch  nicht schlecht. Ich glaube, den Kai hab ich geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















60km und 1200 hm auf der Uhr... bin aber auch ein wenig fertig...


----------



## Alwi (24. Juni 2012)

Da wäre ich aber gerne bei gewesen, also doch alles falsch gemacht.   Aber irgendwann muss es ja zur Inspektion, dafür kann ich dann nächstes WE wieder im Wald rocken.


----------



## zeKai (24. Juni 2012)

Rad ist wieder 1A sauber und geölt, klamotten in der maschine, gegessen, 3liter wasser getrunken 2 stunden geschlafen  
Ich war richtig fertig, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Aber 70km waren schon okay bei dem tempo was wir hatten. Und der anfang im wald etc. war super, wenig schlamm super griffiger waldboden konnte man nichts sagen nur der dauerregen die trasse zurück hätte ich mir sparen können.. war noch nie so sandig. 

Meine reifen waren btw. auf 2,8bar vorne und 2.5hinten... das erklärt einiges....


----------



## MrFreak (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen
würde bei der nächsten Tour von euch gerne mal mitkommen. Wann steht denn wieder eine an, bzw in welche Richtung tendieren diese Touren? Eher Enduro oder XC.

grüße


----------



## HvomM (25. Juni 2012)

Nächste Tour wird am Sonntag um 10Uhr sein, sehr stark in Richtung Enduro. Ohne Stress bergauf, mit Spaß und Geschwindigkeit bergab. AM/Enduro Fully ist von Vorteil.


----------



## Janf85 (25. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich gut an ;-) ....

Sonntag um 10 Uhr da Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz ?   Vielleicht habe ich da auch Zeit ;-)

Mein Fahrrad ist Mittwoch erstmal in der Werkstat aber sollte dann bis Sonntag fertig sein...


----------



## corratec1234 (25. Juni 2012)

ich versuche auch dabei zu sein....

die woche ist ja noch lang....

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (25. Juni 2012)

Sonntag schaffe ich leider nicht. Muss auf eine Taufe :-/
ich werde auf jeden Fall hier am Ball bleiben und zusehen, das ich demnächst mal dazu stoße. Danke für die Info mit dem AM/Enduro.

Grüße


----------



## Alwi (25. Juni 2012)

Also mein Bike wird auch spätestens Samstag wieder da sein . Allerdings muss ich wieder mit der starren Sattelstütze vorlieb nehmen , da die absenkbare eingeschickt wurde, und dass dauert noch ein Weilchen.


  @Janf85, es kann auch 10:00h Schwimmbrücke sein. Am besten vorher nochmal rein schauen.


 Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juni 2012)

Danke, ja ich schau mal hier rein....  Werde heute ne runde fahren und Donnerstag bis freitag hoffentlich mein fahrrad wegbringen um dann am WE wieder zu fahren....


----------



## zeKai (26. Juni 2012)

Sonntag werde ich fahren wenn es das wetter zulässt. 

Nachher evtl ne schnelle runde drehen, radschuhe sind ja wieder trocken


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juni 2012)

Jemand heute lust ? so 1-3 Std. ?  Trails oder ne flotte runde um den kemander see oder sowas ?


----------



## Alwi (26. Juni 2012)

Juhu, hab mein Bike schon wieder zurück
 Also Sonntag bin ich auf jedem Fall dabei, hab nachhol bedarf.


----------



## BastianG (26. Juni 2012)

hoffentlich macht das wetter auch mit.


----------



## Alwi (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nur ein bisschen regnet, dann werde ich trotzdem fahren.


----------



## HvomM (27. Juni 2012)

Moin, jemand Lust morgen gegen 17.30 (oder später) zu fahren? Wenn es denn trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (27. Juni 2012)

War gestern fahren und hab wohl zu fest im größten Gang gepowert jetzt ist mein rechtes knie wieder überlastet und zickt rum, dabei hab ich doch so schön angefangen kleiner gang viele umdrehungen.... Werde erstmal pausieren bis Samstag


----------



## Alwi (27. Juni 2012)

vielleicht fahre ich heute noch. werde mal an der holtbrügge meine sprungtechnik verbessern. der kleine bikepark ist wirklich super. wer lust, bitte melde. 
gruß albert


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juni 2012)

Wo ist das? vielleicht wenn es nicht regnet .. son bisschen springen ist ja fürs knie ganz entspannt ;-)   aber muss auch noch einkaufen und vielleicht tut mir ne pause ja mal gut


----------



## Alwi (27. Juni 2012)

die strasse geht von der wasserstrasse ab. von der hattingerstr. aus kommend erste ampel rechts ca. 500 m linke seite kleingartenverein und rechte seite eine kleine parkanlage und da ist es. extra für biker


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juni 2012)

Mh kenn ich doch tatsächlich nicht ... naja bin ja auch noch nicht lange Bochumianer ;-) ... mal schauen  aber ich denke heute stehen die chancen eher schlecht und ab morgen ist mein Bike zum Umbau bis Samstag... Stahlflex kürzen und entlüften  nene kein bock ;-)


----------



## Alwi (27. Juni 2012)

also ich habe jetzt feierabend. würde so um 15:30 h fahren brauche ca. 10min dort hin wenn du es schaffst dann schreib nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HvomM (27. Juni 2012)

Heut ist schlecht, muß gleich erstmal einkaufen gehen. Morgen gerne.


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juni 2012)

... also demnächst gerne warte nicht auf mich oderso  Es regnet  und ich putz mein Bike nochmal für die Inspektion und schone mein Knie.


----------



## Alwi (27. Juni 2012)

Wer hat denn die Idee gehabt? Heute zu fahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Für eine Stunde fahren = 1 ½ h putzen. Hab noch nie so viel Schlamm am Rad gehab wie heute.


----------



## Alwi (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich morgen wieder so früh Feierabend habe, dann werde ich es nochmal versuche. Die Wetterprognose für morgen sieht etwas besser aus.


----------



## Wichti (27. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht, was am Sonntag ist. War die ganze Zeit erkältet. Wenn ich wieder fit sein sollte, bin ich dabei. 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Alwi (28. Juni 2012)

na dann gute besserung


----------



## Alwi (28. Juni 2012)

so, versuche das gleich nochmal wie gestern ohne regen an der holtbrügge. wenn einer lust hat, ich bin so gegen 16:00h da.
gruß albert


----------



## T-man__ (28. Juni 2012)

Fahre nachher auch noch. starte 17:30 von zu haus...wenn noch wer fährt. Treffen 1800 wäre möglich


----------



## HvomM (28. Juni 2012)

9 Stunden bei 30° im Büro, ich hau mich gleich nurnoch auf den Balkon und um 20.45 vorn Fernseher.


----------



## Alwi (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe heute von 03:00h bis 14:30h gearbeitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, und noch 35 Km mit 600hm auf dem MTB gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Die Jugend von heute, nix hält sie mehr aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nicht wahr Michael?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (28. Juni 2012)

Heisst das, ich darf mich jetzt alt fühlen?
Heute 50km mit 800hm. Das Wetter ist aber defintiv nicht meins. War schon lang nicht mehr so fertig wie heute.


----------



## Alwi (29. Juni 2012)

man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt. aber ich weiss, dass der kollege um einiges jünger ist als ich, deswegen dieser spruch. war natürlich nur spaß. und bei 30° C im büro hätte ich auch keine lust mehr.


----------



## zeKai (29. Juni 2012)

ja gestern war das etwas warm, daran muss man sich erstmal wieder gewöhnen deswegen auch nur flache strecke gestern mit druck. Wollte eigentlich zur alten tür aber das wär zuviel geworden


----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

So wer ist Samstag mit dabei ?  ab 10 uhr ?  Wenn hier welche wegen Regen weinen wollen. es wird frühstens ab 17 uhr aber auch nur zu 10 % warsch. regnen. Also die ausrede zählt nicht. Ich zapf da so eine wetter station in herdecke an. Und die hat mir auch gestern gesagt kein regen bis 23 Uhr und es hat gepasst trotz der ganzen unwetter warnungen etc.

Samstag würde mir nämlich doch besser als Sonntag passen.  Aber wenn keiner mit kommt am Samstag  warte ich ganz vielleicht bis Sonntag  aber nur vielleicht.

Ich will samstag eigentlich 10 - 17 uhr oder sowas


----------



## BastianG (29. Juni 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ich will samstag eigentlich 10 - 17 uhr oder sowas



Es gibt hier auch Leute die neben dem Rad auch noch einleben führen^^


----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

Dafür gibts ja dann Mo - Fr und So  ;-)  das  ist ja auch nur so ein vorschlag  ich bni da durchaus anpassungsfähig wenn es sein muss ;-)


----------



## F4B1 (29. Juni 2012)

Sowas wie Real Life? Ist ja ekelhaft.


----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

ALso auf dem bike fühl ich mich schon ziemlich real und sogar mit life  ... die brennesseln sind auch sehr real und dornen und blut  mhhh  ;-p


----------



## T-man__ (29. Juni 2012)

Tja, ich hatte gestern nur einen kurzen text aber laengeres biken...mit viel schweiss, dornen und brennnesseln..trotzdem schoen...komisch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

Also morgen nichts ?


----------



## Alwi (29. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre morgen und Sonntag auch. Wer möchte wann wie und wo mitfahren?
    Morgen schwebt mir so 11:00h vor vielleich auch schon 10:30h. Sonntag kann ich ab 10:00h.

*Jetzt seid ihr dran.*


----------



## maddy2 (29. Juni 2012)

Morgen mach ich nur geschwind die c-guide dran, aber am Sonntag lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken


----------



## Alwi (29. Juni 2012)

So, ich bin jetzt um 10:30h an der Holtbrügge noch ein bisschen springen üben, und um 11:00h am WH. 
  Von da aus fahre ich die Route zur alten Tür, wenn niemand was anderes vorschlägt.
 Wer Lust hat bitte melden.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hab hock und bin dabei.... wh  heisst der parkplatz am weitmarer holz ? Ich starte so an der wasserstr. Ecke velsstr. Ich denke vor 11 schaff ich es nicht irgendwo zu sein.....


----------



## Alwi (29. Juni 2012)

wir können uns dann an der ecke treffen ich komme auch aus der gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (29. Juni 2012)

Okay sagen wir 11 uhr da bei lillo / edeka wasserstr. Ecke velsstr. Ich bin da  bis morgen.


----------



## Alwi (29. Juni 2012)

ok bis dann


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, 11:30h WH wer Lust hat bitte melden.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## HvomM (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mich ziemlich erkältet, bin raus für die Woche.


----------



## zeKai (30. Juni 2012)

komme wahrscheinlich auch, bin grad nur etwas schlapp


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

HvomM schrieb:


> Hab mich ziemlich erkältet, bin raus für die Woche.


Gute Besserung

@ Kai, das macht nichts, dann fährst du heute mal auf zwei rädern .
Ich in Moment auch nicht so Fit.


----------



## zeKai (30. Juni 2012)

17:15 heim gekommen...  Geduscht und nun erstmal kohle in den grill  

War lustige tour, unter Umständen mehr als gerechnet aber ging. Extrem warm und sonnig, dafür aber nur einen kleinen Sonnenbrand... schlamm schützt! Und im alter werde ich Rheuma immun sein, so wie meine arme und beine gerade ausschauen!

wie viel war es eigentlich? muss da ja meine kilometerchen reinrechnen.


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Ja war ne Super Tour, schön viel Schlamm und wieder neue Strecken, hat mir wirklich gefallen. 
  60,77 Km, 1015 hm und 3031 Kalorien verbraucht.
  @Kai, kannst dir ein extra großes Steak oder ne Wurst mehr auf dem Grill legen, hast du dir verdient.


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Fährt morgen einer?


----------



## BastianG (30. Juni 2012)

wenns ne lockere Runde wird(~50km) komm ich morgen, muss nur abends fit sein weil ich Nachtschicht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Ok, kein Problem, da ich heute schon gefahren bin, hab ich ja auch nicht mehr so viel kraft.


----------



## BastianG (30. Juni 2012)

10:00 wh oder sb?


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen SB, WH war ich heute, aber wir können uns ja schon an der BOGESTRA Wasserstr./ Hattingerstr. treffen, oder?


----------



## BastianG (30. Juni 2012)

na klar, 9:40 dann an der bogestra


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

ok, bin da. Wenn du dran denkst, kannst du ja den Stick mitbringen.


----------



## BastianG (30. Juni 2012)

aber natürlich, der liegt schon bereit.


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Ok, bis morgen


----------



## corratec1234 (30. Juni 2012)

10h an der schwimmbrücke werde ich auch da sein.

gruß bis morgen

mike


----------



## Alwi (30. Juni 2012)

Super, dann sind wir ja schon drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (1. Juli 2012)

Komme grad heim...jetzt schnell schlafen dann bin ich um 10 an der sb....bis dahin...


----------



## maddy2 (1. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ich bin auch dabei  und komm dann um 9:30 zur Kreuzung bei dir Albert.

Bis gleich dann


----------



## Alwi (1. Juli 2012)

OK bis gleich.
@Bastian, es kann dann bei dir 5min später sein


----------



## corratec1234 (1. Juli 2012)

bin um zehn uhr bzw kurz nach zehn an der sb...

mike


----------



## zeKai (1. Juli 2012)

bäh eben aufgewacht  das wird was eng bei mir.
Bzw. das schaff ich nicht da ich mich min 10minuten fertig machen muss, und dann noch ca. 45-50minuten anfahrt habe


----------



## Alwi (1. Juli 2012)

Schöne Tour heute, 66 Km und 1091 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (1. Juli 2012)

woher ging die Tour?


----------



## Janf85 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja würde mich auch interessieren, da ich ja leider nicht konnte  ....

Ist wer zufällig mittwoch bei ner kleineren runde dabei ? also after work so um 17 uhr oder sowas ?  Von mir aus auch bisschen Technik üben oderso ... oder kleine runde um den Kemander See um paar kilometer zu machen ... was auch immer ....

wenn unglücklich läuft wirds am we ja nur regnen ..... da muss ich mittwoch schonmal vorsorgen... und morgen und donnerstag mus sich leider bis 20:00 arbeiten ...


----------



## czlxst (2. Juli 2012)

Mach hier mit, bevor einer in NRW auf die gleiche Idee kommt.

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Alwi (2. Juli 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Mach hier mit, bevor einer in NRW auf die gleiche Idee kommt.
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> Gruß Daniel




[FONT="]Das wäre ne echte Katastrophe [/FONT], Da mag ich garnicht dran denken.


----------



## zeKai (4. Juli 2012)

wieso erinnert mich das an den dicken in bade latschen letztens.. "eh, das kein Radweg hier... " 

Traurig sowas, aber bei manchen auch verständlich was die im wald so abziehen  Aber generell ist der normale Tourenfahrer doch eher gesittet unterwegs und nimmt oft mehr Rücksicht als so manch ein Wanderer mit Getier. Wie oft springen einen wild gewordene Senioren mit schlechter Laune vor den Lenker obwohl man sich schon 50meter vorher zu erkennen gegeben hat. 


Gleich mal ein wenig fahren, aber bei dem wetter weder viel noch schnell.


----------



## Janf85 (5. Juli 2012)

tote Hose hier ;-) ?


Also ich bin wohl Sonntag leider nicht dabei weil ich am Samstag schon den ganzen Tag fahre und mich nen Kumpel aus Kassel mit seinem MTB besucht ... aber man soll ja niemals Nie sagen aber ich denke ich kann am sonntag eher nicht .... :-/


----------



## Fire578 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,
also ich bin raus für Sonntag. Am Samstag ist ne Firmenfeier und Bochum Total. 

Gruß
Christof

by the way
ich war gestern auf dem Knochenbrecher und die Sprünge sind wieder aufgebaut. Fährt sich gut.


----------



## Janf85 (5. Juli 2012)

Sonntag ist auch noch bochum total oder ;-p ,  naja ich wollte mich ja auch nur für sonntag abmelden


----------



## Alwi (5. Juli 2012)

Samstag bin ich nicht da, aber Sonntag fahre ich, wenn das Wetter es zulässt.
  Wenn es wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht möglich ist, dann hätte ich einen kleinen Vorschlag. Wir könnten uns doch dann Sonntag auch einfach nur mal zusammen setzen (Stammtisch) z.B. am Bergerhof oder auch wo anders wäre auch egal. Die Uhrzeit müsste man noch klären.


  Oder wie seht ihr das??? 



  Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab am Sonntag leider nur bis 15Uhr Zeit

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (5. Juli 2012)

ich fahr das ganze we nicht


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Juli 2012)

ich bin das ganze wochenende arbeiten...
nen stammtisch bräuchten wir aber noch vor dem rennen. geht ja bald los....

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (6. Juli 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag leider nur bis 15Uhr Zeit
> 
> Gruß
> Mathias




von 10:00 - 15:00h werden wir doch locker ne vernünftige Tour hin bekommen


----------



## zeKai (7. Juli 2012)

dieses Wochenende fahre ich wohl auch nicht mehr. Bochum total und so.


----------



## S1Ready (7. Juli 2012)

Macht doch sone Art Treffen, da ihr ja sowieso alle auf Bo-Total geht.


----------



## T-man__ (7. Juli 2012)

ich bin raus fürs Wochenende, nehme Antibiotika gegen meine Grippe...


----------



## maddy2 (7. Juli 2012)

Morgen sind mittags leider kräftige güsse angesagt, da bin ich lieber raus


----------



## Alwi (8. Juli 2012)

Dann bin ich ja wohl morgen ganz allein. Naja wenns um 9:00 trocken ist, dann werde ich fahren. Falls  doch einer mitkommt, dann bitte melden und ich komme um 10:00h am Treffpunkt vorbei.

@Michael, dir wünsche ich  gute Besserung.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (8. Juli 2012)

Ok, bin nicht aus Zucker, aber alleine fahre ich im Regen auch nicht. 

  Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich bin Samstag 80 Km 1200 hm  gefahren  und es war nur sonne.... in bochum soll es mal geregnet haben habe ich gehört ... ich hatte nur sonne ... und bin absolut geile strecken gefahren  

am kommenden Wochenende soll es ja auch nur regnen ... aber vielleicht ändert sich da noch was die prognose für 5 tage im voraus ist auch nur semi verlässlich ...


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

hat vielleicht heut einer lust zum fahren?


----------



## HvomM (11. Juli 2012)

Morgen nachmittag oder Freitag vormittag würd ich gerne. Muß dringend mal wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

ich auch, fahre aber heute


----------



## HvomM (11. Juli 2012)

Heut schaff ich es nicht, einkaufen und Freundin. :/


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

und ich weiss nicht ob ich morgen auch so früh feierabend habe. wenn ja, dann bin ich morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (11. Juli 2012)

Schade das wir dieses wetter haben sonst würd ich mich ggf. auf den sattel setzen.


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

Kannst ja im stehen fahren. 
  Aber ich kann mich allein irgendwie bei diesem Wetter auch nicht aufraffen. Bin jetzt doch nicht gefahren. Sah schon wieder so nach regen aus. Spätestens Sonntag fahre ich ob es regnet oder nicht. Zwei Wochen Entzug ist zu viel.


----------



## S1Ready (11. Juli 2012)

Zwei Wochen? Wie schafft ihr das. Aber ja, ist sich auch grad wieder schön am einregnen. 
Waldwege und Trails werden davon net trocken. So ein toller Sommer aber auch.


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juli 2012)

@daniel,
habe deine pn bekommen. 

sind wir dieses jahr nur ein sechser team? was ist denn mit Nina und Marcel, waren die beiden nicht auch gemeldet?
macht mal einen vorschlag für einen stammtisch!!! müssen ja sicherlich noch ein paar dinge klären und organisieren....

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe dem Daniel diesen Vorschlag auch schon gemacht.


  An statt Sonntag bei dem schlechtem Wetter ne Runde zufahren könnte man sich ja auch zusammen setzen, muss ja nicht morgens um 9:00 Uhr sein, aber vielleicht im Laufe des Tages. 

Wenn einer was besseres weiss, dann raus mit der Sprache

  [FONT="]Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juli 2012)

find ich eine gute idee albert, wäre dabei

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (11. Juli 2012)

Dann sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit, mal schauen wer noch dabei ist. Die Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Aber ohne Daniel wäre alles sinnlos.


----------



## Janf85 (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich fände fahrrad fahren besser . Bin diese woche nämlich auch auf entzug seit montag ;-) ... man die wollen aber auch das ich mir diese gore regen jacke für 250 hole  ;-) ... mit die mein ich petrus und sein  regen team ;-)


----------



## HvomM (11. Juli 2012)

Kann leider nicht, bin bis Sonntag in Aachen. Nächste Woche und dann das Wochende ist komplett frei.


----------



## czlxst (11. Juli 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit, mal schauen wer noch dabei ist. Die Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Aber ohne Daniel wäre alles sinnlos.



Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Habe allen Teilnehmer angeschrieben, man kann nur an fünf gleichzeitig senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi all,
ich kann Sonntag nicht, da ich da morgens um 11 in Münster im Flieger nach Malle sitz 

Können wir den Stammtisch nicht Freitag oder Samstag Abend machen?

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Alwi (12. Juli 2012)

das wäre mir egal da kann ich auch


----------



## Kabahl (12. Juli 2012)

Hi, wenn wir nen Stammtisch fürs 24h-Rennen machen wäre mir Freitag ganz recht. Samstag passt bei mir nicht.

Marcel


----------



## HvomM (12. Juli 2012)

Sieht ja vielversprechend aus für später 
Würd dann so ab 17.30 können...


----------



## Janf85 (12. Juli 2012)

ich könnte ab 18:30


----------



## zeKai (12. Juli 2012)

Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen wie die trails derzeit sind


----------



## Janf85 (12. Juli 2012)

Gleich scheint die sonne und für so nen langen waldigen schotter Runterweg oder paar Berge wirds schon reichen....


----------



## S1Ready (12. Juli 2012)

Freut Euch auch seeartige Schlammpfitzen. 

Hab beschloßen trotzdem gleich noch nen bisel an der Drachenbrücke und Halde rumzufahren.
vielleicht sieht man sich ja an besagter Stelle oder so. Restwetter lieber noch ausnutzen!


----------



## Janf85 (12. Juli 2012)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand ein altes Bike zu verkaufen ... am besten für Körpergröße 1,65   also meine freundin. Muss auch nix wildes sein, die fängt gerade erst an mit MTB  ....

ich hab gestern ne absolut geile GPS Route gebaut  konnt se noch nicht  fahren aber start am kemnader see  keine straße nur ein kurzes stück  radweg aber geile trails die kenn ich teilweise schon. so richtung herdeck. 50 Km und ca 1200 hm oder sowatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habâs geahnt, heute hab ich natÃ¼rlich wieder spÃ¤t Feierabend. Also wieder nix mit fahren.


  Aber wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit dem Stammtisch? Wann und Wo â Ich kÃ¶nnte morgen ab 19:00h und Samstag / Sonntag wÃ¤re mir die Uhrzeit egal.
  [FONT="]GruÃ Albert[/FONT]


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Juli 2012)

am freitag um 19uhr hört sich super an. wo?

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (12. Juli 2012)

weiß nicht wo war der denn sonst immer?


----------



## Kabahl (12. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wie wärs mit der Finca Barcelona in Steele und wer wär dabei? Ich würde dann versuchen noch einen Tisch zu bekommen?


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Juli 2012)

finca ist super....


----------



## Kabahl (12. Juli 2012)

So Männers,
ich hab einfach mal profilaktisch nen Tisch für 19:00 Uhr morgen Abend in der Finca für 8 Personen reserviert. Absagen kann ich immer noch, doch bevor wir nix mehr bekommen Äußer euch einfach dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (12. Juli 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand ein altes Bike zu verkaufen ... am besten für Körpergröße 1,65   also meine freundin. Muss auch nix wildes sein, die fängt gerade erst an mit MTB  ....
> 
> ich hab gestern ne absolut geile GPS Route gebaut  konnt se noch nicht  fahren aber start am kemnader see  keine straße nur ein kurzes stück  radweg aber geile trails die kenn ich teilweise schon. so richtung herdeck. 50 Km und ca 1200 hm oder sowatt



kannst du die als gpx versenden?

habe mit ne app gekauft die mal zu funktionieren scheint und da möcht ich natürlich so viele routen wie möglich haben und testen


----------



## Alwi (12. Juli 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> So Männers,
> ich hab einfach mal profilaktisch nen Tisch für 19:00 Uhr morgen Abend in der Finca für 8 Personen reserviert. Absagen kann ich immer noch, doch bevor wir nix mehr bekommen Äußer euch einfach dazu.



 Ist das Westfalenstrasse? Also ich wäre dabei.[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kabahl (12. Juli 2012)

Japp, auf der Westfalenstraße


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

@Basti   ich bin se noch nicht komplett gefahren, kann also sein das du da aus der wäsche guckst an irgend ner stelle ....  ich würd sie dir geben aber nur wenn du mir nachher sagst wie die ist und verbesserungen oder fehler meldest ;-)  gib mir dann mal deine emehl adresse.


----------



## BastianG (13. Juli 2012)

[email protected]

kann aber noch ein paar tage dauern bis ich die fahre, a) wetter ******** b) warte ich noch auf ein paar teile fürs Rad.


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

Mail ist raus ....


----------



## BastianG (13. Juli 2012)

thx


----------



## czlxst (13. Juli 2012)

Werde heute später dazukommen, bin heute Abend schon verplant. Wenn ich es nicht mehr schaffen sollte melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich hier mitfahre  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2023   Samstag 11 Uhr


----------



## corratec1234 (13. Juli 2012)

hört sich gut an. mal sehen ob ich evtl. auch dabei bin? lust hätte ich schon, aber ob ich zeit habe und samstag kann weiß ich noch nicht.

wer kommt denn alles zum stammtisch?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (13. Juli 2012)

ich bin da


----------



## Kabahl (13. Juli 2012)

Ok dann kommen bis jetzt:

Albert,
Mike,
Daniel (später),
Marcel,

wie sieht es denn mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

Heute keine Zeit, aber Samstag bin ich um 11 da am Parkplatz... KOmmt noch wer mit ? können uns ja vorher dann wo treffen .... Alwi  ?


----------



## Alwi (13. Juli 2012)

jens ist wohl schon im urlaub und christof wollte heute weil er sonntag fliegt. aber gemeldet hat er sich nicht mehr


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

D.h. du kommst nicht mit ;-) samstag bike ?


----------



## Alwi (13. Juli 2012)

@jan. ich bin samstag nicht da bzw. hab keine zeit zum fahren. ich werde sonntag fahren egal ob es regnet oder nicht. wenn du zeit und lust hast, dann können wir uns vorab treffen.


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

Im prinzip schon bock und das wetter sonntag morgen wird warscheinlich sogar trocken sein, aber ich bin nicht da :-/


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Juli 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Im prinzip schon bock und das wetter sonntag morgen wird warscheinlich sogar trocken sein, aber ich bin nicht da :-/


Und Samstag-Früh in Witten wirst Du viel Spass haben ,mit dem Chef glaubs mir


----------



## Janf85 (13. Juli 2012)

Ironie oder wie ist das gemeint ...  ich bin für jede info dankbar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (13. Juli 2012)

ich kann das von meinem handy auf der arbeit nicht sehen, worum es geht, aber ich habe leider keine zeit


----------



## Kabahl (13. Juli 2012)

Aktualisiert:

Albert,
Mike,
Daniel (später),
Dennis (versucht es auch zu schaffen),
Marcel,


----------



## Alwi (13. Juli 2012)

stehe im stau 7km muss noch von duisburg nach bochum und dann habe ich feierabend. könnte etwas später werden


----------



## corratec1234 (13. Juli 2012)

@Jan, Morgen kann ich nicht mit. viel Spaß Wünsche ich dir dann.

Sonntag bin ich dabei,wenn es das Wetter zulässt!

sehen uns dann gleich in der Finca.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Janf85 (14. Juli 2012)

Okay Leute ich hab umdisponiert. Da es Sonntag ziemlich sicher garnicht und wenn nur sehr leicht (35% Wahrscheinlichkeit maximal bei 0,2 mm) regnet. Wer fährt Morgen mit mir ? ich kann nicht so ganz früh weil ich extra heute nacht nach hause fahre ... aber so 11/12 Uhr oderso würde ich gerne Notfalls auch nur ne kleine runde oder ein bisschen Technik üben oderso?


----------



## Alwi (14. Juli 2012)

Oh, ist die Tour heute ins Wasser gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (14. Juli 2012)

Quasi .... also morgen ?


----------



## Alwi (14. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen,
hab mal auf Wetter.com geschaut. 

Von 8:00  11:00h liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nur bei 20% danach bei 65/70%, deshalb fahre ich so, dass ich um 10:00h an der SB bin. Wer mit möchte bitte melden.

  @Jan, für dich wäre 9:30h an der Ecke LILO.

  [FONT="][IMG]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/wink2.gif[/IMG] [/FONT][FONT="]Gruß Albert [/FONT][FONT="]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/FONT]


----------



## Janf85 (14. Juli 2012)

Ecke lilo ? Also edeka ?

Achja und wetter.com ist fürn arsch ;-) ich schreib später nochmal und versuche das zu schaffen....


----------



## Alwi (14. Juli 2012)

Das macht nichts, weil ich fahre auch wenn es regnet, dass hab ich ja schon gesagt.

Morgen werde ich mich so richtig einsauen.


----------



## corratec1234 (14. Juli 2012)

10uhr sb bin ich dabei.

schlammpackungen sind gut für die alternde haut 

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (14. Juli 2012)

Ja gegen Rheuma haben wir ja schon genug Brennnessel abbekommen. Jetzt ist die Haut dran. [FONT="]Wenn wir so weiter machen, werden wir bestimmt 100 Jahre alt[/FONT]


----------



## BastianG (14. Juli 2012)

Morgen werde ich den Tag in der Werksatt verbringen und nächstes We dann hoffentlich mit neuem Rad am Start sein, dacht es klappt dieses We schon aber leider sind die Teile von bikeunit nicht da, war die erste und letzte Bestellung dort!


Gruß Basti


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juli 2012)

Da wetter.com für den arsch ist und es erst ab 11 trocken bleibt muss ich mal schauen ob mir die 5 stunden schlaf reichen um bei regen los zu fahren ;-) ... leute ab 11 ist es trocken ;-) hehe.... also ich versuchs mit 9:30 bei lillo aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt wartet nicht auf mich dann fahr um 11 alleine ohne regen ....  so jetzt schlaf ich schnell mal ....


----------



## Alwi (15. Juli 2012)

Moin moin,
  in Moment hat der Regen nachgelassen. Wie gesagt, ich werde gleich fahren, 10:00h SB. 

  Bis gleich ???


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juli 2012)

4 std schlaf ist zu knapp.... ich fahr dann etwas später los. Viel spass euch ... bis zum nàchsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (15. Juli 2012)

Moin, habt ihr euch schon ne Strecke zurecht gelegt? Komme evtl. auch, mal sehen was das Wetter in der nächsten halben Stunde sagt.


----------



## Alwi (15. Juli 2012)

Mach mich jetzt so langsam fertig.
  Bei mir regnet es gerade nicht, und bei euch aus? 
  Bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (15. Juli 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> Moin, habt ihr euch schon ne Strecke zurecht gelegt? Komme evtl. auch, mal sehen was das Wetter in der nächsten halben Stunde sagt.



moin, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kabahl (15. Juli 2012)

Sieht wie oder nach Nieselregen aus.


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juli 2012)

Hattet Ihr auch ne geile runde ? ich bin gerade wieder gekommen. Haben schön bei Sonnenschein um Herdecke rum ne geile tour gemacht. 60 km 1000hm  16er schnitt  war geil aber Schlamm knirscht zwischen den zähnen


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Juli 2012)

war das eine geile runde jungs....
allerdings jucken mir die beine und arme von den ganzen brennesseln... shit!!!!
bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie ich das rad wieder sauber bekomme .....
aber das war mir der spaß dann wert....

gruß mike


----------



## S1Ready (15. Juli 2012)

Glaub ich hab Euch heute gesehen. War auf dem Weg zur Ruhe und Baldeneysee. Auch wieder ne schöne 120 Km Ausdauerrunde.

Jedenfalls wars glaub ich der T-Man aufm lefty oder Du hast nen bösen Zwilling.
Falls es so war, dann kam ich Euch im Weitmarer Schloßpark entgegen, auf sonem spießigen Trekker, 
vor mir n´ Nordic Walker.

Also bei uns sind die ja wohl tatsächlich ausgestorben, ist man schon garnicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## BastianG (15. Juli 2012)

ich frag mich ob den t-man heut in ner c klasse kombi gesehen hab, ca. 14:30 richtung wattenscheid auf höhe der a40.
wer hat recht?


----------



## Alwi (15. Juli 2012)

[FONT="]Ja war echt ne Geile Tour. Aber Mike wärst du mit mir an der Ruhr lang gefahren, dann hättest du dein Fahrrad ohne zu putzen sauber. Der Weg an der Ruhr stand bis zum Tretlager unter Wasser, ich bin mit 26 Km/h da durch und das Bike ist fast ganz sauber geworden.  War das eine Fontäne, echt Geil. Nur die normalen Fahrradfahrer fanden das nicht so gut, die haben alle geschimpft, war mir aber egal, denn der Spaß war höher.


[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (15. Juli 2012)

T-Man hat ein anderen MB und der war auch heute nicht dabei. Ich glaube der ist auch schon im Urlaub.


----------



## Alwi (18. Juli 2012)

fährt heute einer?
albert


----------



## zeKai (18. Juli 2012)

ich wollte gleich nen bissi halde, nichts wildes nur bewegen


----------



## Alwi (18. Juli 2012)

ja ich auch könnte von 15 - 17:30


----------



## Janf85 (18. Juli 2012)

Ja ******** und ich muss bis 18 uhr arbeiten ....


----------



## S1Ready (18. Juli 2012)

Wollte gleich auch in die Richtung starten, vielleicht sieht man sich. Spätestens dann oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (18. Juli 2012)

Schöne kleine Runde heute gefahren.


  Soll ja Sonntag trocken bleiben, dann können wir ja mal wieder ne schöne große Runde mit viel viel Berg auf und ab fahren, oder?

  [FONT="] Gruß Albert [/FONT]


----------



## HvomM (18. Juli 2012)

Gerne, ich muß dringed mal wieder


----------



## BastianG (20. Juli 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> @Basti   ich bin se noch nicht komplett gefahren, kann also sein das du da aus der wäsche guckst an irgend ner stelle ....  ich würd sie dir geben aber nur wenn du mir nachher sagst wie die ist und verbesserungen oder fehler meldest ;-)  gib mir dann mal deine emehl adresse.




Hey,
bin heut einen Teil der Strecke gefahren, für mehr fehlte die Zeit. Zwei Stellen waren m.M.n. mist, einmal die Abfahrt die rechts vom "Weg zum Poethen" abging und dann ein Stück weiter hinterm "Enderbach", da gings zu steil auf und ich bin nebenher auf nem normal Weg hoch gefahren. 
Am Hakortberg war ne sehr geile Abfahrt gebaut. Dann bin ich über die 226 nach hause gefahren. 

Worauf ich Stolz bin ist das ich die komplette DH Strecke mit dem Rad hochgefahren bin, nur propedal an, vorn nicht abgesenkt. Das hab ich mit dem Centurion nie geschafft. 

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juli 2012)

Ja da Bergauf den DH track nach oben ist schon haarig bis nach ganz oben ...  runter macht der mehr Spaß 

Ich habe da jetzt auch den Asphalt weg nach oben alternativ eingebaut aber um die höhenmeter kommt man nicht drumherum ;-) ...

Also dafür das ich die strecke nur am pc gebaut habe und selber nicht gefahren bin wars ok ?

ich hab die nochmal verbessert und werde die am WE mal nachfahren. Hab noch Sportplatz esborn eingebaut und durch den wald dorthin ... also wenn die fertig ist wird es die absolut geile strecke   wenn ich vor ort bin und den track nachfahre kann ich auch die optimale route wählen, bei basecamp weiss man ja nie welcher weg jetzt der bessere ist wenn man davor steht sieht man schon das man lieber links fährt ....

sportplatz esborn warst du also nicht ?  sehr zu empfehlen    denke du bist da am kletterwald in herdecke gewesen oder ?


----------



## BastianG (20. Juli 2012)

Bis auf die abfahrt am poethen war's ok, die abfahrt ist total zugewachsen, ich bin da runter aber fahren war nicht möglich, mehr im sattel sitzen und schieben. 

Nen Sportplatz hab ich nicht gesehen aber durch den kletterwald bin ich durch, da kam dann auch die abfahrt 

wenn ih die restliche strecke noch gefahren wäre wär ich jetzt wihl noch nicht zu hause, aar so schon erst gegen 21 uhr @ home.


----------



## Alwi (21. Juli 2012)

So - heute ein bisschen warm gefahren, und morgen dann richtig. Wer Lust hat morgen mal den einen und den anderen Berg rauf und wieder runter zu fahren, dann bitte melden. 
  Ich fahre 10:00 h WH los.


Gruß Albert


----------



## HvomM (21. Juli 2012)

dabei.


----------



## maddy2 (21. Juli 2012)

Dito


----------



## BastianG (21. Juli 2012)

ich würde gern aber ich hab meiner Schwester versprochen ihre Wohnung fertig zu machen.


----------



## Alwi (21. Juli 2012)

@ Mathias, 9:30 h an der Kreuzung?

    Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. Juli 2012)

Moin moin, endlich mal wieder mit Sonne fahren.
Bis gleich


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juli 2012)

Und nächsten Sonntag wenn ich mitkomme regnets dann ... ganz toll.  Naja vielleicht hat ja wer in der Woche zeit... werden 30 grad die woche aber am WE wieder regen :-/


----------



## maddy2 (24. Juli 2012)

So die Augen sind wieder heile 

Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu fahren? Ab 17:30 könnte ich am Start sein.


----------



## Alwi (25. Juli 2012)

Eventuell schaffe ich das heute zu fahren. 
@ Michael ich melde mich dann bei dir.


----------



## Alwi (25. Juli 2012)

sorry ich meinte Mathias


----------



## Alwi (25. Juli 2012)

@ Mathias schaffe ich nicht, bin noch unterwegs


----------



## maddy2 (25. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich werd dann gleich mal los und die strecke fahren die du mal mit Jan geahren bist, die nach witten zum kohlensiepen.


----------



## Janf85 (25. Juli 2012)

Bin leider auch noch auf der arbeit und dann "muss" ich mit meiner freundin im wiesenthal weizen trinken und abendessen ;-) ...

ich wollte morgen   oder dann halt sonntag ne runde fahren ...

Ich würde auch eine Route vorschlagen für Sonntag.  ~70 km 1200 hm  und ein paar wirkliche schmankerl von trails. NIcht unbedingt einsteigerfreundlich aber auch nicht so heftig aber wirklich toll  bin ich am sonntag gefahren und nach ein paar feintunings wird se dann fast fertig sein. Und nur ganz wenig strasse   aber ich fahr auch einfach gerne hinterher und halt die schnauze  ;-)  

Also Sonntag scheint die Sonne. Ich bin dabei und will fahren     und MAybe  morgen ?


----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

War ne sehr schöne Runde gestern mit tollen Aussichten über das Ruhrtal. Hab nur nach dem Muttental den Heimweg angetreten, da sich meine Lunge wie ne Dörrpflaume anfühlte 

Heute brauche ich ne Pause

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

du fährst zu wenig, deswegen hast du auch keine Ausdauer. ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juli 2012)

Hört sich so an ;-)


----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

Weiß ich


----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

also  nix pause


----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

hm, möchte heute jemand zufällig zum ssv zu Rose fahren?


----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

heute kommst  du nur  mit rosekarte rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

Habsch 
+ 1 Gast darf mit


----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

ok ich auch, aber ich darf kein Geld ausgeben :-(


----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

Jaja nur gucken, nicht anfassen 

ich brauch noch Handschuhe...und haben die da auch Brillen im SSV? Und vielleicht ne 12-36 9fach Kassette...und...Naja wie das halt so ist


----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juli 2012)

Haben die auch ne Vaude Realto Rergenjacke im angebot   so eine brauch ich noch allerdings muss ich se erstmal anprobieren und heute kann ich eigentlich nicht weil ich mit meiner freundin zum kemander see rollen muss, dann ist die platt  ;-)  hehe


----------



## S1Ready (26. Juli 2012)

Hmm ... brauch bis Montag noch n bisel Werkzeug. Sonst muss ich ma nach Balance.


----------



## maddy2 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich könnt ab 16:30 los


----------



## Alwi (26. Juli 2012)

das schaffe ich nicht, wenn überhaupt frühestens 17:00 Uhr ich melde mich gleich bei dir mal


----------



## BastianG (26. Juli 2012)

war jetzt heut jemand in bocholt?


----------



## Alwi (27. Juli 2012)

ja, aber nichts gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (27. Juli 2012)

du hast nicht zufällig drauf geachtet ob die auch nen paar knieschoner im angebot hatten?


----------



## Alwi (27. Juli 2012)

nee hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juli 2012)

Sonntag 9:30  bei Edeka / Lillo ....  Alwi  ?    und wie siehts bei den anderen aus ?


----------



## Alwi (27. Juli 2012)

fahre gleich neue Runde bevor der Regen kommt


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn überhaupt kommt der um 20 aber eher 23 Uhr also mach dir kein Stress ... was ist mit Sonntag ?  gleich kann ich nicht


----------



## Alwi (27. Juli 2012)

Na da hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht, 18:00h zurück und gerade das Fahrrad rein gestellt da kam auch schon der erste Tropfen.


  @ Jan,  also fahren werde ich aber erst mal schauen wann wer wie wo fährt. Eventuell wollte ich schon ne Stunde früher los, aber erst mal schauen. Sag dir noch Bescheid. 

  @ Bastian,  wenn du nächstes WE Zeit hast, dann kannst du uns beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg besuchen und vielleicht bekommst du dort auch Knieschoner. Der ein oder andere Verkaufsstand wird dort stehen.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juli 2012)

Wir können auch eher los ;-)


----------



## BastianG (27. Juli 2012)

evtl. kann ich euch Samstag nachmittag besuchen, mein Urlaub ist um und ich geh zu 95% davon aus kommendes We wieder durcharbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Janf85 (28. Juli 2012)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem 24 std rennen auf sich  ? Vllt kann jemand einem unwissenden mal ein paar fakten dazu sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

So Leute,

  wie siehts aus? Soll trocken bleiben. Wer kann/möchte wie fahren?
  Da es ja doch nicht mehr so warm werden soll, würde ich gerne 10:00h an der SB los fahren.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (28. Juli 2012)

10uhr sb bin ich dabei....

@jan, wie meinst du das mit dem 24h rennen?

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

@Jan, 9:30h Edeka / Lillo geht klar


----------



## zeKai (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich morgen frühzeitig aufwache bin ich am start.


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auch mit und bin dann um 9:20 bei dir albert.


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

Ok, aber oben an der Ecke reicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte eh mal untenrum fahren, an Haus laer vorbei


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

also kommst du jetzt wirklich bei mir zuhause vorbei?


----------



## corratec1234 (28. Juli 2012)

wo gehts denn morgen hin?


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

ein paar kleinen BERGE  hoch und dann vorsichtig runter fahren


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Halt ungefähr da wo ich dich Donnerstag abgeholt habe, ich komm dann vom opelring


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gerne den wurzeltrail fahren, aber ich kann mich da immer noch nicht so richtig orientieren was die strecken angeht


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

Aber du kommst dann ja trotzdem oben an der Kreuzung vorbei.


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Nee, erklär ich dir morgen


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den wurzeltrail fahren, aber ich kann mich da immer noch nicht so richtig orientieren was die strecken angeht



Welche Wurzelstrecke??? Da gibt es mehrere


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Da wo wir die "schrägen" Fotos von Daniel und Michael gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

achso da, da kommen wir immer her wenn wir vom WH aus losfahren.


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kommt Daniel auch, der kennt sich am besten aus und kann von der SB aus eine Route mit der Mutprobe ( so hieß das Video) zusammen stellen


----------



## maddy2 (28. Juli 2012)

Super   der kennt ja jeden winkel


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

ja, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob er mitkommt


----------



## czlxst (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich komme morgen auch.


----------



## Alwi (28. Juli 2012)

Das ist schön, dann sind wir ja richtig viele, und vor allem ist einer dabei der sich auskennt


----------



## Janf85 (28. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch und bringe noch nen Bekannten mit der zur SB kommt.

Also Alwi ich bin 9:30 Edeka Lillo... bis morgen.

Freu mich schon... gleich schnell schlafen und dann geht's los


----------



## Alwi (29. Juli 2012)

Habs ohne zu schieben nach Hause geschafft.
Mein neues Trikot hat wahrscheinlich mein Schaltauge so geblendet, dass es zerrissen ist. Nur Ärger mit den Leuchttrikots.


----------



## der_dino (29. Juli 2012)

haha, dann mal viel Glück das Rose noch Schaltaugen liegen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (29. Juli 2012)

Danke, kann ich gebrauchen.
 Der Trend liegt doch beim Zweit rad, ich kann also noch weiter fahren. War halt nur heute sehr ärgerlich. Kette kürzen und dann vorsichtig nach Hause trampel.


----------



## Janf85 (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn das nen serienfehler ist ...  ups ... :-/ dann brauchen wohl einige eins


----------



## zeKai (29. Juli 2012)

ich sags noch "zieh das leuchtetrikot aus" ... Außerdem hättest du doch locker mit einem gang mitfahren können.


----------



## Alwi (29. Juli 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> ich sags noch "zieh das leuchtetrikot aus" ... Außerdem hättest du doch locker mit einem gang mitfahren können.



 Ich wollte euch nur nicht blamieren, dass ich mit einem Gang genauso viel schaffe wie ihr mit 27  30 Gänge.


----------



## zeKai (29. Juli 2012)

18! Mehr habe und brauche ich nicht. Sind sogar schon zuviel


----------



## dissident (29. Juli 2012)

@ 24 h - wo campiert ihr denn? ich komm samstach ma vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (30. Juli 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> @ 24 h - wo campiert ihr denn? ich komm samstach ma vorbei.



wir werden sehr wahrscheinlich im gleichen sektor wie letztes jahr unser lager aufschlagen


----------



## dissident (30. Juli 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> wir werden sehr wahrscheinlich im gleichen sektor wie letztes jahr unser lager aufschlagen



ich nix wissen, so wie vorletzes jahr? welcher buchstabe?


----------



## Kabahl (30. Juli 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> ich nix wissen, so wie vorletzes jahr? welcher buchstabe?



ja, da wo wir auch vorletzes jahr waren.


----------



## Janf85 (31. Juli 2012)

Alles nur Sonntags und Schönwetter fahrer hier ;-) ?

Wegen des rennens sind an diesem WE alle raus oder ?   

Aufgrund des Bomben Wetters also auch für Regen schissis ;-)...  Wer würde mit ne Runde fahren am Do, Fr, Sa oder So ?

Oder wie weit ist das zu eurem Rennen, dann komm ich mal mit dem Fahrrad vorbei und besuch euch wenn ich ne schöne route finde ....   @ oranges Canyon,  hast du schon wegen der route geschaut? (sorry konnte mir nicht alle Namen merken) fährst du mit dem bike hin? kann man sich anschliessen ? was ist das für eine runde ?


----------



## Alwi (31. Juli 2012)

So, ich hoffe ihr hatten noch ne schöne Tour, meine war ja ein bisschen kurz.


  Wenn alles klappt, dann habe ich morgen schon das Schaltauge im Briefkasten. Hab mir gleich zwei bestellt. 

  @Jan, das orange Canyon hat der Mathias (maddy2) und ich glaube nicht, dass du mit dem Fahrrad nach Duisburg - Neumühl vorbei kommst.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## zeKai (31. Juli 2012)

Naja Duisburg ist nicht wirklich weit weg ~30km von mir aus ohne wirklich viel an Höhenmetern zu fahren und stinklangweilig. 

Aber gut das du deine Schaltaugen noch pünktlich bekommst. 

Wegen fahren: soll ja morgen wieder warm werden ggf. Fahr ich dann eine kleine runde durch Bochum oder Herten. Am Wochenende bin ich leider komplett verplant. Sonst würde ich auch mal rumkommen um mir das rennen anzuschauen.


----------



## Janf85 (31. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich auf nem geburtstag. Ja und die 30 km nach dzisi würd ich locker machen ... aber dann fahr ich wohl doch lieber trails hier .... ;-)


----------



## maddy2 (31. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

jau ich hab mir die Strecke mal angeschaut. Reizvoll wäre die Anfahrt über die Erzbahntrasse und den Emscher/Emscherpark- weg. Von mir aus wären das 56km/260hm pro Strecke. Schaffbar aber zeitlich aufwändig, da die Strecke nicht durchgängig am Kanal entlang geht. Das fahre ich dann auch mit dem Trekker 

@Stefan: Du möchtest bestmmt auch mit dem Rad hin oder?


----------



## dissident (31. Juli 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> ja, da wo wir auch vorletzes jahr waren.




wie sehen uns


----------



## dissident (31. Juli 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Du möchtest bestmmt auch mit dem Rad hin oder?




Richtig , werde aber lieber einen Familienausflug draus machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (1. August 2012)

So neues Schaltauge dran , jetzt  will das Bike nur noch geritten werden. Das 24h Rennen kann jetzt kommen.


----------



## BastianG (2. August 2012)

rennen mit dem Rose?!? nimmt man dafür normal nicht was leichtes schnelles


----------



## Alwi (2. August 2012)

leicht kann jeder


----------



## Alwi (2. August 2012)

und 160mm ferderweg hat nicht jeder  das nennt  man komfortable ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (3. August 2012)

Oder spaßkanone  ;-)    apopro   ich fahr heute ne runde ;-)  Und sonntag ...  falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen / hören. Viel spass und erfolg beim rennen...


----------



## T-man__ (6. August 2012)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub. Hab hier schon viele Höhenmeter gemacht und traumhafte Trails gerockt.... Das macht echt Spass....brauche mehr davon...


----------



## Janf85 (6. August 2012)

Wo biste denn  ?

/ sagt doch mal was wer zum rennen ... wie wars?  hab ihr schande gebracht und seit letzter geworden ;-) ?


----------



## BastianG (6. August 2012)

du Jungs waren nicht letzter. Ergebnisse stehen schon auf der Hp zum 24h rennen.


----------



## corratec1234 (6. August 2012)

nabend leute,
die 24h von duisburg waren mal wieder der kracher, wir haben alles gegeben und uns sehr gut geschlagen, platz 41 im 8er Klassement.

der tag war kurz, die nacht war lang, dass wetter war aber diesmal freundlich und hat uns keinen nassen arsxx beschert. 
wir hatten mal wieder viel zu viel zum grillen, aber leider auch viel zu wenig zeit dazu.
die zusammensetzung des teams war spitze, hatten viel spaß zusammen.

bis auf einen sturz und einer kuriosität mit einem helm!!! lief alles super.
in der nacht hat auch alles super zusammen gepasst, mussten uns ja etwas überlegen da wir keinen betreuer hatten. so konnte jeder mehr oder weniger 2std. schlafen :`(.

bin im nächsten jahr wieder dabei!!!!
bilder folgen sicherlich bald noch.......

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (6. August 2012)

War ein super Wochenende. Die Videos sind gut geworden, werde Sie hochladen.


----------



## Wichti (6. August 2012)

Geil wars!!! Ich habe heute 10 Stunden gepennt, war total k.o. Platz 41 ist das beste Ergebnis, das wir bisher hatten (auch dank unserer Geheimwaffe Volker). Bin gespannt auf die Videos...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (6. August 2012)

Hallöchen!

Ja das Wochenende war SUPER habe über 430 Bilder geschossen. Werde sie auf einem USB-STick packen und dann weiter reichen. 

Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (6. August 2012)

Hier unser Team

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1182951


----------



## T-man__ (6. August 2012)

Glückwunsch an die 24h Stunden racer.....ihr seht irgendwie ein wenig fertig aus....

Ich bin etwas nördlich von Garmisch im Urlaub und habe die gegend um die Zugspitze unsicher gemacht. morgen geht es nach lermoos / at und da werde ich die Freeridestrecke unsicher machen. nachzulesen in der Mountainbike 08/12... die geschilderte Tour werde ich dann auch noch drannhängen... bin mal gespannt....das erste mal mit liften.... und somit mehr bergab hm als bergauf....nicht, dass ich noch auf den Geschmack komme....dann muesst ihr mir in der 11 auch sowas bauen ;-)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.bergbahnen-langes.at/de/sommer/bikefreeride/bikefreeride.html


----------



## T-man__ (7. August 2012)

2 abfahrten hab ich schon...durch den regen gestern ist das super glitschig. Und aaaanstrengend....aber schööön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (7. August 2012)

Die Fotos vom Rennen sind übrigens online. Ich habe ein paar auf mein Album gezogen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51606






Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (7. August 2012)

Das Wochenende war anstrengen aber wie immer genial.

Leider finde ich das die Fotos dieses Jahr nicht ganz so gut wie die der Letzten Jahre geworden sind, zumindest bei mir. 

Wir sollten zusehen das wird demnächst einen Termin für einen AfterRace-Stammtisch finden, denn nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen.

Marcel


----------



## Janf85 (7. August 2012)

Wie siehts mit wochenende biken aus ? Oder in der Woche ?  schon irgendwas in planung ?  Bis jetzt kann ich nämlich noch immer. Regen ist auch nicht angesagt ....

Vllt mal Holtbrügge da ein paar runden rasen ;-) in der Woche ....  Oder ne schöne Tour am Wochenende .... ?


----------



## Wichti (7. August 2012)

Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall bei einer Tour dabei. 

Jens


----------



## czlxst (7. August 2012)

@24h Racer, zweites Video ist online.

Für Sonntag bin ich raus, keine Zeit.


----------



## Janf85 (8. August 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> ..... Für Sonntag bin ich raus, keine Zeit......



Samstag? Donnerstag ? Freitag ?   ;-)


----------



## Alwi (8. August 2012)

nabend,
also ich weder sonntag auch fahren.

@ Jens, sag mal wann und von wo du sonntag los willst. ich bringe die bilder mit.

@ Daniel, die videos sind super geworden. 

gruß albert


----------



## maddy2 (8. August 2012)

Wo sind denn die Videos?

Gruß
MAthias


----------



## czlxst (8. August 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Videos?
> 
> Gruß
> MAthias



Online, in meinem webspace. Sende mir deine Email Adresse dann kann ich dir denn Zugang öffnen.


----------



## maddy2 (8. August 2012)

Ding Dong...POST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (8. August 2012)

@Albert: mir ist egal, wo wir fahren. Muttental fände ich schick. Dann könnten wir uns am Kemnader See treffen. Falls noch jemand aus Linden/Dahlhausen fährt, können wir uns im Weitmarer Holz treffen. 

@Daniel: Videos sind super!

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (8. August 2012)

Ich hab da so eine schöne runde vom see aus


----------



## Alwi (9. August 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> @Albert: mir ist egal, wo wir fahren. Muttental fände ich schick. Dann könnten wir uns am Kemnader See treffen. Falls noch jemand aus Linden/Dahlhausen fährt, können wir uns im Weitmarer Holz treffen.
> 
> @Daniel: Videos sind super!
> 
> Jens




Ok, dann lass uns um 10:00h gegen über vom Restaurant See Nami treffen. Wenn das für dich passt. Es sei denn, es fahren noch mehrere vom WH aus, dann komme ich dort hin.

Albert


----------



## Janf85 (9. August 2012)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher auch dabei... Mein Bike knackt zwar irgendwie aber ich denke es hält noch bis Sonntag sonst raste ich eh aus, schmeiss den Rahmen weg und such mir was anderes.... wenns nach ~1000km auseinander fällt ....

Hätte auch ne schöne runde als Vorschlag mit viel Wald und so aber fahre auch gerne Hinterher..... können wir ja noch schauen.


----------



## Wichti (9. August 2012)

Cool. Sonntag, 10 Uhr, gegenüber von Nami. 

@all: Fährt noch jemand von Linden/Dahlhausen/Weitmar/Wattenscheid aus mit?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (10. August 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Cool. Sonntag, 10 Uhr, gegenüber von Nami.
> 
> @all: Fährt noch jemand von Linden/Dahlhausen/Weitmar/Wattenscheid aus mit?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht jemand aus Essen.

Muss aber erst gucken wie es zeitlich am Sonntag aussieht.


----------



## Fire578 (10. August 2012)

Hi, ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. 

@Jens
Wir können uns an der Donnerbecke treffen um 09:40 Uhr und dann zusammen zum Nami fahren.

Christof

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wichti (10. August 2012)

@Christof: Klasse, so machen wirs. Lass uns unten treffen, wo die Donnerbecke in die Rauendahlstraße mündet.

PS: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Hans Dampf Reifen von Schwalbe?


----------



## Janf85 (10. August 2012)

Ich hab den Hanss Dampf jetzt 800 Km drauf. Hatte vorher Fat albert 2,4 .  Die sind gut. Was genau willst du wissen ?   Bin noch am überlegen ob ich wieder FA nehme oder bei Hanns Dampf bleibe.

ps. Überlegt irgendwer ein neues Bike zu kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (10. August 2012)

hat jemand lust heut gegen 19 uhr an der holtbrügge zu fahren?


----------



## Alwi (10. August 2012)

schade schaffe ich nicht


----------



## BastianG (10. August 2012)

meinetwegen auch etwas später, bin selbst noch auf der arbeit. oder geht's allgemein nicht?


----------



## Marksbo (10. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
nehmt ihr in eurer Runde auch Neulinge auf ?
Nachdem was ich ich hier gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob meine Kondition ausreicht für eure km un hm. Käme dann auf einen Versuch an.

Mfg Markus


----------



## Janf85 (10. August 2012)

Mensch warum immer so kurzfristig. Holtbrügge macht spass. Ich kann leider jetzt nicht....

Neulinge im prinzip ... wobei ich bin ja selber einer ne, ich sag da mal nichts zu. Aber schlimmeres als alleine im wald stehen kann dir ja nicht passieren ;-) wenn du irgendwan platt bist ;-)


----------



## Alwi (10. August 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nehmt ihr in eurer Runde auch Neulinge auf ?
> Nachdem was ich ich hier gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob meine Kondition ausreicht für eure km un hm. Käme dann auf einen Versuch an.
> 
> Mfg Markus




 Hallo Markus,
  im Prinzip kann jeder der ein Funktions tüchtiges Bike und ganz wichtig einen Helm hat mitkommen.
  Wir richten uns immer nach dem Schwächsten, wobei es vom Vorteil wäre, wenn deine Kondition für ca. 50  60 Km und 1000 hm reicht, aber wenn es am Ende vielleicht doch nicht reicht, hast du auch die Möglichkeit die Tour vorzeitig abzubrechen, und dies ist keine Schande. Also du musst dir nichts beweisen, denn der Spaß steht immer im Vordergrund.
  Am Sonntag werden wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht so viele hm machen. Also wenn du willst kannst du mitkommen. Treffpunkt wäre dann 10:00h am gegenüber vom Restaurant See Nami.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (10. August 2012)

kurzfristig weil ich nicht vor hatte vor morgen nochmal zu fahren, jetzt hatte ich aber keine lust mehr bis 20:30 zu arbeiten und dacht mir das man da ne lockere runde hüpfen könnte


----------



## Alwi (10. August 2012)

ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber hatte zu spät feierabend


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

wer fährt denn morgen?
Würde ab 10h gerne ne Runde drehen.

Dennis


----------



## Marksbo (11. August 2012)

Ich komm dann morgen mal zum See, mal antesten.

Mfg Markus


----------



## Wichti (11. August 2012)

@Dennis: Ich treffe mich mit Christof um 9.40 Uhr an der Donnerbecke/Ecke Rauendahlstraße. Wir fahren dann zum Kemnader See, wo wir Albert & Co. treffen. Wir wollen ein paar Trails im Muttental fahren.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (11. August 2012)

Alwi, wann morgen bei edeka ;-) ?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (11. August 2012)

@Albert:

Können wir uns dann am Parkplatz am Weitmarer Holz treffen?
So um 9:20h? oder 9:30h?

Dennis

PS: Der Edeka ist da nicht weit von....


----------



## Alwi (11. August 2012)

Hi Dennis,
  du meinst bestimmt einen anderen Edeka als der Jan, denn der ist auf der Wasserstraße. Kannst du dich nicht mit Jens und Christof treffen?


  @Jan, 9:20h am Edeka

  @ Markus, ich weiß nicht von wo du kommst, aber du kannst auch schon vorher dazu stoßen, wenn es günstiger für dich ist.



Albert


----------



## Janf85 (11. August 2012)

Okay, bis morgen !


----------



## corratec1234 (11. August 2012)

bin auch dabei....
10uhr WH richtig?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (11. August 2012)

fragen wie anders.. wo am Kemnader trefft ihr euch und wann... 
Ich kann entweder an der Treppe rauskommen direkt am Spielplatz nahe der Parkplätze oder halt auf dem Wholz trail. 

btw. hier ist auch nen edeka lass da treffen....


----------



## Janf85 (11. August 2012)

9:20 edeka wasserstrasse ecke velsstrasse. Siehe google maps. Das resturant see nami ist vorne am hafen heveneY wo die beiden eiswagen sind und die parkplätze. Da wo man vom see zur kalwes dh strecke kommt ist das resturant  ..... naja M handy tippen ist öde... bis morgen ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (11. August 2012)

ich dachte im WH ist treffpunkt?!? am kemnader see kenne ich keinen treffpunkt!!!!
leute klärt mich mal auf....

gruß


----------



## Alwi (11. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir wollten uns um 10:00h am Restaurant See Nami treffen, aber wir können uns aum um 10:00h am WH treffen und dann gemeinsam zum Muttental fahren. Mir ist das egal, aber ihr müsst euch entscheiden.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Marksbo (11. August 2012)

Ich wohne am Stadion, würde mit dem Auto zum See fahren.

Mfg


----------



## corratec1234 (11. August 2012)

also fahre ich bis zum WH und dann auf der kemnader straße/ im lottental bis zu dem restaurant? ich hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich bis 10uhr da zu sein, kenne den weg nämlich nicht! habe es mir aber bei googlemaps angeschaut, sollte machbar sein...

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (11. August 2012)

Mike, du müßtest dann schon um 9:30h am Wh sein um es bis 10:00h am See zu schaffen.


----------



## corratec1234 (11. August 2012)

yo das dachte ich mir schon, darum wollte ich schon um spätestens 9uhr los.

gruß


----------



## Alwi (11. August 2012)

@ Kai, du braust unten an der Treppe nur nach Links weiter fahren, dann kommst du automatisch dort hin.

@ Markus, für dich bleibt alles beim alten, aber vergesse dein Bike und Helm nicht. 

Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (11. August 2012)

Versuche morgen auch dabei zu sein bin, neugierig aufs Muttental. Würde dann aber mt dem Auto zum See anreisen. Jedoch muss ich erstmal schauen was der Blutalkohol morgen früh sagt 

Marcel


----------



## zeKai (12. August 2012)

So ich hoffe ich bekomme das mit den "treffpunkt" irgendwie auf die reihe  Fahrt ihr eigentlich am wholz vorbei oder nehmt ihr aus querenburg direkte strecke? Da ich sonst die trasse durch die innenstadt nehme.. zwar paar kilometer mehr dafür weniger höhenmetern


----------



## Janf85 (12. August 2012)

Dann komm doch hier bei edeka vorbei ;-) siehe oben.... denke wir fahren dann uni strasse oder kö hoch und dann "im lottenthal" die strasse zum see. Aber mal sehen


----------



## zeKai (12. August 2012)

na ich fahre dann durch die innenstadt richtung stiepel direkt zu dem trail der am ende zum see führt bin dann irgendwo zwischen wurststand und eiswagen zu finden  werden wohl nicht massiv viele leute unterwegs sein. 

Bin schonmal unterwegs... .. LUSTIG!


----------



## Alwi (12. August 2012)

Moin moin, ich mache mich auch mal so langsam fertig.
Bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (12. August 2012)

Das hat heute richtig gerockt. Geile Tour und dann noch mit 9 Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (12. August 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Das hat heute richtig gerockt. Geile Tour und dann noch mit 9 Mann



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Geil war es. Auch wenn ich nicht so fit war. Danke Jan fürs guiden.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## corratec1234 (12. August 2012)

spitzen tour heute, nette leute, super wetter, was will man mehr?!

@jan, danke fürs guiden hast du gut gemacht.

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (12. August 2012)

Danke danke ;-) so und nu, wo ist unser foto ;-)?


----------



## Wichti (12. August 2012)

Spitzentour - bin allerdings ganz schön kaputt. Ich hatte 72Km auf dem Tacho, allerdings nur 1000 Hm.

@Jan: Danke fürs Guiden - waren wirklich einige coole neue Trails.

@Albert: Super-Fotos von Duisburg






Grüße

Jens


----------



## Wichti (12. August 2012)

@all: Hat jemand Bock, nächsten Samstag den *Marathon in Grafschaft  *(Sauerland) mitzufahren? Kurzstrecke 47 Km, Mittelstrecke 59 Km.

Wir müssten uns bis Mittwoch anmelden. Kostet 27 Euro. Ich bin mit Daniel und Dennis vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren. War ganz schön.

Infos hier: http://radsport-grafschaft.de/index.html

Grüße

Jens


----------



## BastianG (12. August 2012)

lust hätte ich aber nur auf die kleine runde, 1200hm reichen mir.


edit: hat sich erledigt, kann samstag leider nicht.


----------



## Alwi (13. August 2012)

ich muss leider Arbeitende


----------



## zeKai (13. August 2012)

nah Marathons machen mich kaputt. Und ich wollte am freitag / samstag auf die gamescom in köln. 

Tour gestern war gut, vor allem weil wir diesmal alle Leute die von Anfang an dabei waren auch ins ziel gebracht haben  Ist ja meist nicht der Fall. War am ende auch bei ~70km 1200hm kam mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht soviel vor. Aber unterwegs von 8.30-17.00 mit all den pausen und überfüllten Straßen/wegen

Heute erstmal pause, morgen dann weiter.


----------



## Janf85 (13. August 2012)

Wo wollst denn morgen fahren ?   ?


----------



## Marksbo (13. August 2012)

Ich fand dir Tour super, auch wenn es nicht ganz bis zum Schluss gereicht hat. 

Komme aber auf jeden Fall nochmal mit.


mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (13. August 2012)

Will jemand meinen Remedy  Rahmen + gabel kaufen ?   ~1600 â¬ .  Details kÃ¶nnte man persÃ¶nlich klÃ¤ren. Der ist ja noch fast neu .... Also bei leichtem Interesse quatschen wir mal.  Ich kann so super einen Sworks Carbon Enduro rahmen bekommen  da bin ich stark am Ã¼berlegen


----------



## Fire578 (13. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Will jemand meinen Remedy  Rahmen + gabel kaufen ?   ~1600  .  Details könnte man persönlich klären.   Ich kann so super einen Sworks Carbon Enduro rahmen bekommen  da bin ich stark am überlegen


----------



## Janf85 (13. August 2012)

Wär auf jedenfall ne gute gelegenheit günstig einen fast neuen Rahmen+Dämpfer+Gabel zu bekommen. Wie gesagt Details besprechen wir bei grobem Interesse. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das einige nach neuen Bikes suchen... Bevor sich irgendwer anders das Schnäppchen unter den nagel reisst   Ich sag mal verhandlunsgabsis 1500   Steuersatz und paar andere sachen kann ich auch dran lassen , so das nicht mehr viel fehlt zum perfekten bike


----------



## Alwi (13. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Will jemand meinen Remedy  Rahmen + gabel kaufen ?   ~1600  .  Details könnte man persönlich klären. Der ist ja noch fast neu .... Also bei leichtem Interesse quatschen wir mal.  Ich kann so super einen Sworks Carbon Enduro rahmen bekommen  da bin ich stark am überlegen




 Da hast du gestern einmal auf einem Enduro gesessen, und schon auf den Geschmack gekommen, was? 
  [FONT="]Aber Carbon ist nur für leute die nichts in den Beinen haben[/FONT].


----------



## zeKai (13. August 2012)

Außerdem knackt dein Trek rahmen


----------



## Janf85 (13. August 2012)

Hehe ne das war wohl nur dreck. Oder das tretlager mal sehen ob es weg bleibt.....

Naja ich sass schonmal öfter auf ner enduro ;-) . Nur den sworks rahmen zu dem Preis  ist verlockend  naja


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

Wie war das mit dem heute fahren ? ....


----------



## Wichti (14. August 2012)

Hi Jan,

wann wolltest du denn fahren? Ich kann nur eine Abendrunde drehen - so ab 18.15 Uhr für zwei drei Stunden.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

Hab gedacht Holtbrügge oder vllt zum See und zur Kneipe kurz nen Trail fahren ... Von wo kommst du nochmal ? Also wegen Treffpunkt ?  18-20/21 Uhr oderso wär kein Ding. Von mir aus auch 17:30 oder 17 Uhr schon ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (14. August 2012)

@Jan: Ich komme aus Dahlhausen und werde heute so bis 17 Uhr arbeiten. Treffen 18.30 wäre sicher - ich muss erst noch von Remscheid nach Bochum fahren. Wir könnten uns z.B. am Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz treffen. Dann können wir ja sehen, was geht. Ich werde eine Lampe mitnehmen, falls wir länger unterwegs sind. Ist das o.k. für dich?

@all: noch jemand dabei heute Abend?

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (14. August 2012)

Moin Jungs, bin wieder im Lande und versuche auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

Lampen habe ich auch, soll ich die echt mitnehmen? Ich muss dann mal wegen dem Abendessen schauen...  Muss ich dann wohl vorher machen ;-) aber ich denke es ist ja bis 21:30 Hell   ....  Parkplatz WH ... passt ...


----------



## Wichti (14. August 2012)

@Jan: Nimm eine Lampe mit. Es wird so gegen 9 Uhr dunkel. Ist echt besser - ich habe mich schon oft verschätzt und dann geflucht, als ich die Trails wie ein Blinder runtergeschlichen bin ...

@Michael: Sauber - freut mich!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

ich habe jetzt Feierabend, und werde in einer stunde schon los, sonst wird mir das zu spät. falls noch einer Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden. 
Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

So früh geht leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

du bist  ja auch schon verabredet. ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

erst um 18:30


----------



## zeKai (14. August 2012)

ich fahr nun langsam los.. werde also ca. in 50minuten am wholz vorbei kommen  fahr dann zur burg hoch an den feldern vorbei und dann evtl noch richtung muttental


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

ok bin Ca 15:30 da und hab dann bis 18:00h Zeit 
Albert


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

ACHTUNG im WH hinter der letzten kurve  vorm Anlieger liegt ein Baum quer


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

Danke. Hoffe euch hats nicht erwischt!


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

nee, aber wir haben uns verpasst und jetzt bin schon auf der Fähre.

Viel spaß nachher


----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

fahre jetzt los.


----------



## zeKai (14. August 2012)

Oh sorry albert... schade haben uns verpasst. Macht aber nichts... hab auf der Aussichtsplattform den Bastian getroffen  Mit dem bin ich dann lässig ein paar trails gefahren bis zum haus Kemnade. 

Direkt am Kemnader angekommen hat sich mein Ventil gelöst und ich durfte erstmal basteln... ergo platten am Vorderrad. Kaum war das gefixt ist mir der Seilzug vom Schaltwerk gerissen bzw. hängt noch an 3 Fäden bekomme aber keine gänge mehr rein  Dann schön auf dem kleinen Ritzel heim, ging zumindest schnell auf die art. 

Morgen mal fix neuen seilzug kaufen und reinfummeln.


----------



## BastianG (14. August 2012)

ja dieser kai, da ahnt man nichts böses und fährt sich schon wieder über den weg 

da hattest du ja richtig pech kurz nachdem wir uns getrennt haben, großartig helfen hätte ich aber auch nicht können da ich nur essen & trinken mit hatte. 
eig auch ziemlich dumm von mir, wenn ich mal ne panne hab muss ich schieben, das sollt ich ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

ja schaltzug hätte ich gehab


----------



## zeKai (14. August 2012)

wer einmal 20km geschoben hat macht den fehler nicht


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> wer einmal 20km geschoben hat macht den fehler nicht




 Ja ja ich hab auch schon viel dazu gelernt, von dem was man mit nimmt und was nicht.
  Übrigens mein Chef hat mich gerade mal angerufen und meinte, ich wäre ja soooo ein fleißiges Kerlchen, und hätte mir deswegen ein laaaanges Wochenende verdient.


  Also das heißt morgen Abend könnte ich auch ne Runde drehen, mit und ohne Lampe. Die Zeit und den Treffpunkt lass ich mal noch offen.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## BastianG (14. August 2012)

ich bin morgen dabei albert, allerdings hab ich keine lampe und auch keine lust im dunkeln nen blindflug zu machen


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

@Bastian, ab wann kannst du denn?


----------



## BastianG (14. August 2012)

ich steh morgen erst gegen 14 uhr auf, ab 16:00 wär ich startklar


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

Ok, 16:00h das müsste ich hin kriegen. Dann können wir uns ja an der Holtbrügge treffen, wenn du willst.


----------



## BastianG (14. August 2012)

na klar, 16 uhr holtbrügge. falls es nicht klappen sollt meld dich, ich schau dann morgen nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Alwi (14. August 2012)

ok, bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (14. August 2012)

So ich bin jetzt auch wieder zuhause ... morgen muss ich meine freundin sehen und jetzt was essen ...  Sonntag steht auf jedenfall ;-) und vllt vorher mal schauen.


----------



## zeKai (15. August 2012)

Wenn mir wer sagt was holtbrügge ist.. und ich zeitig den seilzug gewechselt bekomme kann ich heute nachmittag auch fahren.


----------



## BastianG (15. August 2012)

an der holtbrügge, bochum. ist ne kleine dirt/crossstrecke. ca 10min vom wh entfernt.


----------



## Alwi (15. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,
16:00h Holtbrügge geht von meiner Seite klar.

Albert


----------



## zeKai (15. August 2012)

muss ich mit navi fahren


----------



## BastianG (15. August 2012)

aber piano jungs, ich mach nichts und geh bei der hitze ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (15. August 2012)

Wettervorhersage samstag: 37grad! Mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 

so ich fahr dann mal langsam los, eier dann bei der holtbrügge rum sofern ich das finde ansonsten bin ich 16.10 am wholz


----------



## Wichti (15. August 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage samstag: 37grad! Mehr muss ich nicht sagen.



Deshalb fahren wir ja am Sonntag. Da sollen es 38 Grad sein


----------



## Janf85 (15. August 2012)

Hui, dann müssen wir aber ruhig fahren damit alles glatt läuft


----------



## Alwi (16. August 2012)

Hallöchen,
  also Sonntag fahren will ich auch, aber auf Grund der hohen Temperatur wäre es vielleicht vom Vorteil schon etwas früher los zu fahren, so um 8:00 oder 9:00.
  Albert


----------



## Janf85 (16. August 2012)

Oder um 18 / 19 Uhr  ;-)  ne spass....  Aber vielleicht hab ich dann eh kein Fahrrad zum mitfahren und muss mich einfach in die eiskalte badewann legen um den tag zu überleben ;-)


----------



## Fire578 (16. August 2012)

Hi,
ich bin für Sonntag raus. Familienbesuch. Würde aber evtl. am Samstag ne Runde drehen. Was kleines bei der Hitze.

Christof


----------



## Alwi (16. August 2012)

@ Christof, wann wolltest du den evtl. Samstag los? Ich könnte frühestens um 13:00h.

Albert


----------



## Fire578 (16. August 2012)

Hi Albert,
Nachmittags ist Ok. Mal sehen was mit Dennis ist. Vielleicht kommt er auch mit. So um zwei denke ich.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (16. August 2012)

Ok, 

zwei Uhr klingt gut, so richtig in der Mittagssonne. Aber für ne kleine Runde ist das in Ordnung. Allerdings kann das sein, dass ich noch abspringe, weil ich eventuell noch Besuch bekomme. Das klärt sich aber erst Samstag früh. Melde mich noch.


  [FONT="]Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------



## Wichti (17. August 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> also Sonntag fahren will ich auch, aber auf Grund der hohen Temperatur wäre es vielleicht vom Vorteil schon etwas früher los zu fahren, so um 8:00 oder 9:00.
> Albert



9 Uhr oder 9.30 Uhr wäre für mich am Sonntag  o.k. 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (17. August 2012)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi Albert,
> Nachmittags ist Ok. Mal sehen was mit Dennis ist. Vielleicht kommt er auch mit. So um zwei denke ich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Also 14:00h geht morgen klar. Musst nur sagen von wo du los willst Christof. Bin morgen aber etwas langsamer unterwegs, hab jetzt Flatpadals dran und da muss ich mich erst noch dran gewöhnen.

@ Jens, Sonntag 9:00h find ich auch OK, SB???

Gruß Albert


----------



## Fire578 (17. August 2012)

Hi,
Ich Wollte Von Der SB Starten. Also Um Zwei An Da. Langsam Ist Ok.


----------



## Alwi (17. August 2012)

ok bis morgen. Kommt denn noch jemand mit?


----------



## Wichti (17. August 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> @ Jens, Sonntag 9:00h find ich auch OK, SB???
> 
> Gruß Albert



Für mich o.k. Sonntag 9 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (17. August 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Für mich o.k. Sonntag 9 Uhr Schwimmbrücke.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens




OK, 9:00h an der SB.


----------



## Janf85 (17. August 2012)

SonntaG edeka ?   Sag mir wann bin auch dabei und komm mit zur sb


----------



## Alwi (17. August 2012)

Ok, 8:30h EDKA


----------



## Janf85 (17. August 2012)

Roger


----------



## Alwi (17. August 2012)

Schön den Wecker stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (18. August 2012)

Für heute bin ich raus. Das ist mir heute Mittag zu warm. Morgen muss ich mal schauen wie ich aus dem Bett komme.

Marcel


----------



## Alwi (18. August 2012)

Ist doch schön mal ein bisschen zu schwitzen


----------



## Marksbo (18. August 2012)

Wieviel km habt ihr für heute geplant ?

Mfg Markus


----------



## Fire578 (18. August 2012)

Das werden so 30 etwa, plus Anfahrt zur SB.

Nichts wildes.

Christof


----------



## zeKai (18. August 2012)

Evtl komme ich heute auch mal rum. Wenn sich das mit dem mittagsessen und allem ausgeht. 
Sonntag muss ich mal sehen, müsste dann ca. um 7uhr losfahren, mal sehen.


----------



## Alwi (18. August 2012)

Kai von der SB aus, 14:00h. Und alles ganz Piano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (18. August 2012)

ich komm dann gleich auch zur SB.

mfg Markus


----------



## corratec1234 (18. August 2012)

evtl. bin ich morgen auch um 9uhr an der sb, allerdings gehe ich heute abend feiern und weiß nicht wie ich dann aus dem bett komme.

wo soll es denn morgen hingehen?

wie war das heute bei der hitze? ist schon sehr warm, oder?

melde mich dann nochmal wegen morgen

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (18. August 2012)

Hi Mike,
  Bergauf hat die Sonne schon ganz schön gebrannt, aber eigentlich war das ganz ok. Und morgen fahren wir ja schon etwas früher, dann ist es noch nicht ganz so warm.
  Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (19. August 2012)

komme gerade erst nach hause , versuche aber morgen dabei zu sein


----------



## corratec1234 (19. August 2012)

besoffen,bin morgen früh nicht dabei Leute.wünsche viel Spaß!!!!

Gruß Mike


----------



## Wichti (19. August 2012)

War gestern auch feiern. Egal - komme um 9.

Jens


----------



## zeKai (19. August 2012)

bin auch fertig... bin aber gleich da  Mal sehen wieviel ich fahre


----------



## Kabahl (19. August 2012)

Angesichts der Temperaturen wirds auch bestimmt ne ruhige Runde.

Bis gleich.

Marcel


----------



## Janf85 (19. August 2012)

Fahre auch gleich los ...


----------



## T-man__ (19. August 2012)

bin auch dabei....top fit...lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (19. August 2012)

Bei der heutigen Temperatur haben wir aber einen guten Schnitt hin gelegt, 59,4Km 769Hm und 16,8 Km/h im Schnitt, höchste Temp waren 43,9°C.


----------



## zeKai (19. August 2012)

ja wegen 2x trasse + 2x ruhr! Außerdem wollten wir fix heim!


----------



## Kabahl (19. August 2012)

Da haste recht! Für die Temperaturen war das ganz ordentlich. Allerdings war das heute schon sehr warm, ich war froh als ich unter der Dusche stand.

Marcel


----------



## Janf85 (20. August 2012)

Also beim fahren fand ich es fast angenehmer als nachher geduscht zuhause ....


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt gerade kein Fahrrad... aber das ändert sich schnellstmöglich in ner Woche maximal... also  :

ich will mal Ins Sauerland   was flowiges..  oder irgendwo sonsthin  zum biken ... irgendwer auch interesse ?  Von mir aus auch nur Halde xy ... auf jedenfall wo man mal ein paar Kilometer am Stück runterbimmeln kann


----------



## T-man__ (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust auf ein schönes Feierabendründchen?


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Hab leider kein fahrrad, lust gerne  hehe  ab nächste woche bin ich wohl wieder für sowas zu haben


----------



## Alwi (22. August 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust auf ein schönes Feierabendründchen?



Hab leider keine Zeit, wahrscheinlich erst Sonntag wieder, aber da auf jeden Fall

Albert


----------



## Alwi (22. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gerade kein Fahrrad... aber das ändert sich schnellstmöglich in ner Woche maximal... also  :
> 
> ich will mal Ins Sauerland   was flowiges..  oder irgendwo sonsthin  zum biken ... irgendwer auch interesse ?  Von mir aus auch nur Halde xy ... auf jedenfall wo man mal ein paar Kilometer am Stück runterbimmeln kann




Willingen: Freeridestrecke 1590 m, Four Cross 500 m 



Winterberg: insgesamt 9 Km für jeden was dabei von Anfänger bis Profi

 Wenn das zeitlich passt, dann wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Winterberg hört sich da ja fast interessanter an   weiss nicht wies von der entfernung ist ...  ach und Alwi du müsstest ja 20 Fahrräder hinten rein bekommen bei dir  ;-)  hehe ne spaß.

Aber ich würde gerne demnächst mal irgendwohin fahren wo man was langes am stück runter kann...

achja und leider hab ich erst nächste woche nen Bike.... mist  wie soll ich das überstehen  meistens krieg ich nach 3 tagen ohne Bike schon miese laune ... jetzt über eine woche ... oh mann das gabs seit monaten nicht mehr ....


----------



## Alwi (22. August 2012)

Laut Google Earth ist Winterberg mit 127 Km nur 5 Km weiter, also von der Seite wäre es egal. Hast ja jetzt Zeit, und kannst dir ja mal die Videos auf You Tube anschauen oder im Forum gibt es auch einige.
  Ach ja, wenn jedes Bike 15 Kg schwer ist, dann könnte ich vom Gewicht 1800 Bikes mitnehmen, hätte dann nur Probleme mit dem Volumen. Scherz bei Seite, wenn ich fahren sollte, dann könnte ich ein weiteres mitnehmen. Und wenn noch jemand ein Thule träger hat, dann halt noch eins.


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2012)

Ich hab leider nur nen Golf ohne alles ausser durst... also 1 Bike ist schon immer ärgerlich   aber das wäre ja das kleinere problem ... zur not halt mal ne 2tages tour dahin  ;-). Hab irgendwie noch so im kopf gehabt das noch jemand lust hätte das zu machen, hab das noch so im ohr. ....


----------



## Alwi (22. August 2012)

Ja da sind noch ein paar Leute die auch nach Winterberg wollten. Wenn dein Bike fertig ist können wir ja mal ein Termin rein setzen.


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (22. August 2012)

Bochum -  Winterberg sind circa 160 km auf Strasse, bin vor kurzen noch mit meinen Reiserad gefahren in einer Nacht. 

Anderer Tip ist macht das mit dem Zug, es gibt ein Zug der fährt von Dortmund aus durch nach Winterberg !!! Mit NRW Gruppen Ticket koste euch circa 10 Euro pro NASE !!!
Nur Fahrräder sollte man vorher anmelden.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## BastianG (22. August 2012)

Und nach einem Tag Bikepark dann wieder mit der Bahn zurück? da hätte ich 0 bock drauf. 

Ich könnte auch morgen bzw übermorgen(da aber nicht bis zum Ende) nach Winterberg, hat nicht einer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (22. August 2012)

Lust schon aber leider keine Zeit wollte nächste Woche schon Paar Tage ausbrechen. Material Test für Grenzsteintrophy nächstes JAhr. 

Denke aber an den Herz höher und macht mehr Laune.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## zeKai (23. August 2012)

hmm winterberg gibts da auch strecken die man gut mit unseren bikes fahren kann?  wäre dann dabei wenn ich mich wo dranhängen kann. 

Mein verbrannter arm zieht noch ein wenig bei Muskelspannung aber bis sonntags sollte das wieder 1A funktionieren, falls da was geplant ist


----------



## Janf85 (23. August 2012)

Regen ist da geplant  ;-)


----------



## Marksbo (23. August 2012)

Ich will auch nach winterberg wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin. Hatte das in der Woche um den 13 September geplant.



Mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (24. August 2012)

geht heute noch was? kleine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Janf85 (24. August 2012)

Heute ist schlecht, aber Sonntag bin ich dabei.  Hole gleich doch kurzfristig mein Rad ab und wills einweihen am Wochenende  ;-)

also  Plan Für Sonntag?


----------



## Alwi (24. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Regen ist da geplant  ;-)



Schon vergessen?


----------



## Alwi (24. August 2012)

Für heute und morgen bin ich raus. Sonntag würde ich fahre, auch wenn es etwas feucht von oben ist.

Albert


----------



## BastianG (24. August 2012)

am wasserturm liegt der weg voller äste und steine, frage mich was son mist soll, wenn ich einen von denen mal seh steig ich vom rad und zeig was man mit steinen sonst noch so anstellen kann.


----------



## T-man__ (25. August 2012)

Guten Morgen, ich wollte gleich mal ne Runde drehen, 10h Weitmarerholz. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (25. August 2012)

Normal gern, aber da ich dachte ich hab kei  fahrrad bin ich mit meiner freundin verabredet ...


----------



## Alwi (25. August 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand? 

Albert


----------



## Janf85 (25. August 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?
> 
> Albert



Bin am überlegen.... mein bock ist noch jungfrau und soll ganz schön pieseln .... mhh zeit hätte ich wohl ...


----------



## Alwi (25. August 2012)

Na dann ist morgen genau das richtige Wetter um einzuweihen. Lass uns morgen früh mal schauen wie feucht es wirklich ist.


----------



## corratec1234 (25. August 2012)

ich wäre auch dabei, wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet. 
wenn es dann bei der tour anfängt ist mir das egal, nur schon bei strömenden regen zu starten mag ich nicht.

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (25. August 2012)

Okay ich stell mal den wecker und wenn es nicht strömt, dann schauen wir mal was das wetter so sagt  9:30 edeka ?  Notfalls nur mal holtbrügge oder einmal um den see ?


----------



## T-man__ (25. August 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen.... mein bock ist noch jungfrau und soll ganz schön pieseln .... mhh zeit hätte ich wohl ...



nun ist ja wohl klar, welches Geschlecht dein neues Bike hat....ein Mädchen...lach...

aber die spielen auch gerne mal im Schlamm... Morgen 10:00 Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz??


----------



## Alwi (25. August 2012)

Ok bin dabei 10:00 WH.


  @ Jan, 9:30h Edeka geht klar, aber wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat, dann kannst du an der Holtbrügge nicht fahren. Du machst die bahn dann nur kaputt, der Boden gibt sofort nach und es gibt tiefe Spuren.


Albert


----------



## Janf85 (25. August 2012)

Okay, mal hoffen das das wetter nicht so öde wird .... vorhersage ist auf jedenfall kappes .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (26. August 2012)

Fahren oder Fahren?


----------



## T-man__ (26. August 2012)

wir sollten fahren...oder fahren...also, ich fahre


----------



## Janf85 (26. August 2012)

Sollen wir vielleicht noch ne stunde warten? Ist gerade so am pieseln ....?


----------



## Alwi (26. August 2012)

Mein Bike war  jetzt lange genug sauber. Ich fahre auch bin um 10:00h am WH

@Jan, Carbon ist auch Wassertauglich


----------



## corratec1234 (26. August 2012)

hier regnet es total, kack wetter!!!!!

gruß mike


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. August 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> am wasserturm liegt der weg voller äste und steine, frage mich was son mist soll, wenn ich einen von denen mal seh steig ich vom rad und zeig was man mit steinen sonst noch so anstellen kann.


Da hast du recht,hab da  schon mehrfach aufgeräumtWerd gleich mal schauen wies aussieht.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (26. August 2012)

uh schon so spät.. kacke  ich knall mir eben was zu essen innen hals und zieh mich fix an bin evtl paar minuten später da...


----------



## Janf85 (26. August 2012)

Bis gleich, hab zwar noch nix gegessen aber ich muss aif den bock. Kann 2 mins später werden alwi... gleich bei edeka ....


----------



## Alwi (26. August 2012)

ich fahre jetzt los bis gleich


----------



## corratec1234 (26. August 2012)

komme auch ein paar min. später


----------



## Janf85 (27. August 2012)

Morgen (Dienstag) ...  Wer ist dabei ;-) ?


----------



## Janf85 (28. August 2012)

wie sie sehen siehen sie nichts .... ähm OKay  also heute bin ich dann alleine ... kein Problem


----------



## zeKai (28. August 2012)

Ich fahr gleich das neue/alte schaltwerk probe mit nem kollegen... also nichts dolles. Musste nach dem Wochenende auch wieder was schrauben, nen anderes xt schaltwerk dran, neues öl bzw. überhaupt mal wieder öl in die gabel. 

Nun müssen noch die lager getauscht werden (innenlager / steuerlager)


----------



## Janf85 (28. August 2012)

Wo/ wann fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## zeKai (28. August 2012)

ah sorry, habs nimmer gelesen.... sind aber auch nicht gefahren... kollege wollte lieber in die stadt.. pfft. 

Achja mir ist noch eingefallen das glaube mike noch das video haben wollte für die wartung der kindshock stütze... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjGjYfWeuII"]KS General Installation Part2      - YouTube[/nomedia]  besser spät als nie. Hab ich bereits paar mal so gemacht ohne Probleme (also nur die grobe Reinigung mit den 3 stiften. Danach läuft die meist wesentlich besser.


----------



## corratec1234 (28. August 2012)

@kai, danke dir. habe ich schon gefunden gehabt und werde ich die tage mal so nach anleitung reinigen.

nur bei der gabel musst du mir dann helfen 

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (29. August 2012)

Sooo,  Bergfest ....   wer Fährt morgen ?  oder Samstag oder Sonntag ? wie ist da so die planung   ich vermisse übrigens einiges die ich schonmal gesehen habe aber seitdem nie wieder ;-)


----------



## Wichti (29. August 2012)

Sonntag bin ich dabei!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (29. August 2012)

du hast donnerstag vergessen dazu zu schreiben  ;-)  ok alles klar dann leg ich mich jetzt auch einfach mal auf sonntag fest und vielleicht auch noch samstag  und Morgen   mhh


----------



## Janf85 (30. August 2012)

Heute ... ?   soll auch nicht regnen und nachher kommt die sonne raus  ... kleines ründchen ? von mir aus auch aerob um den see oder sowas


----------



## BastianG (30. August 2012)

Du musst früher aufstehn, um 11 stand ich schon wieder vor der Haustür 

Jemand hat bei den 3 sprüngen den dritten vernünftig fahrbar gemacht, hoffentlich bleibt er auch so. und natürlich ein großes danke für die arbeit


----------



## Janf85 (30. August 2012)

um 11 ne da hab ich noch geschlafen ....  ähm  ja  schön wärs .. ne ich muss natürlich arbeiten


----------



## Alwi (30. August 2012)

Ich fahre eventuell Samstagnachmittag und ansonsten bin ich Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.


Albert


----------



## zeKai (30. August 2012)

Ich werd morgen erstmal zu irgendnem Händler gehen der soll mal sein glück mit dem Innenlager versuchen.. ich bekomme das auf teufel komm raus nicht aus dem rahmen.

Die rechte schale war kein problem.. die linke will selbst mit kraft nicht raus.. habs nun mal in wd40 eingelegt in der hoffnung das sich das ein wenig löst. Heiß gemacht hab ich es auch schon  
Und ja ich drehe es in die richtige richtung bevor die frage aufkommt!


----------



## czlxst (30. August 2012)

@Kai , beim innelager muss du auf rechts , links Gewinde achten. Beide Seiten sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (30. August 2012)

mit leichten schlägen probiert?

ist am auto auch öfters so, da kannste ziehen wie du willst die schraube/mutter sitzt bombenfest, nimmst den schlagschrauber geht das mistvieh locker los.


----------



## zeKai (30. August 2012)

Ich weiß Daniel... die linke schale gegen den Uhrzeiger die rechte mit der uhr 

Mit dem Hammer hab ich es schon versucht da passiert nichts. Außer das ich die Lagerschale verforme also das tool sich duch die zähne frisst. 

Ich versuche es morgen mittag nochmal gehts nicht los Fahr ich damit zu nem Händler. Die haben da sicher besseres Werkzeug evtl mehr Erfahrung und ggf. auch wesentlich mehr kraft sei es Hebelwirkung oder mehr in den armen. Ich mach hier nur die schale kaputt.


----------



## Janf85 (31. August 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Ich fahre eventuell Samstagnachmittag und ansonsten bin ich Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.
> 
> 
> Albert



Bin Sonntag auch dabei.  Vielleicht sogar Samstag auch nen bissel....

neuen Lenker hab ich druff... noch Cockpit einstellen und ab gehts 

muss wohl mal schlathebel und bremse tauschen sonst komme ich mit der bremse nicht zum 1 finger bremsen nach innen bzw. nicht mehr an die schalthebel dran....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. August 2012)

zeKai schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen erstmal zu irgendnem Händler gehen der soll mal sein glück mit dem Innenlager versuchen.. ich bekomme das auf teufel komm raus nicht aus dem rahmen.
> 
> Die rechte schale war kein problem.. die linke will selbst mit kraft nicht raus.. habs nun mal in wd40 eingelegt in der hoffnung das sich das ein wenig löst. Heiß gemacht hab ich es auch schon
> Und ja ich drehe es in die richtige richtung bevor die frage aufkommt!


Du wirst es mit dem normalen Werkzeug nicht mehr los bekommen,hatte ich an meinem damaligem Stereo auch .Keine Ahnung warum das Lager so fest war.Habe es mit einer großen Industrie Rohrzange großer Hebelweg dann losbekommen war die einzige möglichkeit,und dann auch nur mit einem zweiten mann der das Rad richtig festhält.Hatte vorher auch alles erdenkliche versucht Öl ect.Viel Glück


----------



## zeKai (31. August 2012)

na supi.. naja das steht nun bei einem radhändler evtl bekommt er es ja raus, steht da nun bis montag rum außer er ruft morgen an. Hab dem auch gesagt das es richtig fest sitzt und ich keinen Schraubstock habe um dort mit dem rahmen zu hebeln. 

Naja zumindest hat bike-components mein Steuersatz lager losgeschickt. ENDLICH WIEDER RICHTIG LENKEN!**


_**sofern es passt _


----------



## Alwi (31. August 2012)

Ich werde morgen ab 15:00h ne Runde drehen, wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat, dann bitte melden.

Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (1. September 2012)

15 uhr ist mir leider zu spät, ich werde jetzt ne runde richtung kletterwald fahren.


----------



## Janf85 (1. September 2012)

Ich bi  heute auch raus.... Morgen 9:30 Edeka Alwi ?


----------



## Alwi (1. September 2012)

Na dann muss ich wohl HEUTE ALLEINE fahren.
Falls sich noch jemand anders entscheidet, und mitkommen möchte, dann bitte melden, schaue um kurz vor drei nochmal rein.



@Jan, morgen 9:30h geht klar.


----------



## Alwi (1. September 2012)

Wo wird sich denn morgen getroffen? WH oder SB?


----------



## T-man__ (1. September 2012)

bei dem Wetter morgen könnte sich das Muttental anbieten. Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns am WH treffen und von da aus losdüsen.


----------



## Alwi (1. September 2012)

Ok 10:00h WH, aber nachdem gestrigen Regen wird es am Muttental trotzdem schlammig sein.


----------



## Wichti (1. September 2012)

Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich komme. Bin nach einem Sturz am Mittwoch etwas indisponiert.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## BastianG (1. September 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Ok, aber nachdem gestrigen Regen wird es am Muttental trotzdem schlammig sein.




ist es, Muttental geht aber klar, die Strecke am Böllberg ist wenn´s nass ist nicht der Hit, zu viele rutschige Wurzeln.


----------



## Janf85 (1. September 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich komme. Bin nach einem Sturz am Mittwoch etwas indisponiert.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Jens



Klar, da darf man nicht aufhören.... Angst überwinden und spass am fahren haben ist wichtig ;-)


----------



## Wichti (1. September 2012)

Ich habe meinen ausgekugelten Finger vor ein paar Wochen selbst eingerenkt (mit Michaels Hilfe) und die Tour trotzdem durchgefahren. Wenn ich -wie am Mittwoch - direkt die Notaufnahme im Josefs-Krankenhaus ansteuere, hat das schon einen Grund ... Ist aber alles noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (1. September 2012)

Nabend, 

wäre morgen gern mitgefahre allerdings ist mir das Muttental zu heftig, da ich mir ne schöne Erkältung letzte Woche eingefangen hatte. 

@Jens: Da du ja auch etwas angeschlagen bist, wie wärs mit ner kleinen Runde (bei gemütlichem Tempo) hier in der Ecke?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Wichti (1. September 2012)

Hi Marcel, finde ich gut. Ist 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke für dich o.k? 

Lass uns aber morgen früh nochmal posten. Ich weiß echt noch nicht 100Prozent, ob ich fahren kann.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (1. September 2012)

10 Uhr an der SB wäre ok. Dann schauen wir nochmal morgen früh.


----------



## Wichti (1. September 2012)

Cool. So machen wir's.

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (2. September 2012)

Morgen Jens, wie siehts aus bei dir?


----------



## Wichti (2. September 2012)

Hi Marcel,

Bin raus. Leider. Passt noch nicht bei mir. Viel Spaß, wenn du Fährst.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (2. September 2012)

Alles klar, schade. Gute Besserung und demnächst.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## czlxst (2. September 2012)

War eine schöne Tour heute. Es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Alwi (2. September 2012)

Ja war ne Super Tour mit viel Berg und Trail's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (3. September 2012)

Berg? auf welchem Berg lebst du denn ;-)  ja doch es ging irgendwie mehr hoch als runter ;-) zumindest gefühlt....


----------



## S1Ready (3. September 2012)

War auch erstaunt. Wer zeigt mir die Ruhpottpässe? ^^


----------



## F4B1 (3. September 2012)

Monte Schlacko


----------



## Janf85 (3. September 2012)

Morgen wird bomben Wetter..... wer kommt mit ;-),


----------



## HvomM (3. September 2012)

würd gerne, aber meine schultern hindern mich leider


----------



## Janf85 (3. September 2012)

falsche antwort !  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (3. September 2012)

wieviel uhr willst du fahren jan?


----------



## Janf85 (3. September 2012)

Ab 17 uhr treffzeit wäre möglich


----------



## BastianG (3. September 2012)

ne ist nix für mich.


----------



## Janf85 (4. September 2012)

Und morgen (mittwoch)?  wer ist dabei ?


----------



## BastianG (4. September 2012)

morgen muckibude und abends arbeiten. 

Am Katzenstein liegt nen Baum quer über den weg, da wo man am Ende über die übergroße Regenrinne hüpfen muss, Kai müsst wissen welche stelle ich mein und kannst vllt besser erklären. 
ach und auf der Strecke WH zur Kostabrücke wurd der Baum kurz vorm großen Anlieger entfernt, da kann man nun wieder alles geben


----------



## dissident (5. September 2012)

brief glimpse of a new era...


----------



## Kabahl (5. September 2012)

Hi Stefan,
haste jetzt endlich dein neues Spielzeug?


----------



## dissident (5. September 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> haste jetzt endlich dein neues Spielzeug?



ja! endlich! gestern abgeholt, ich bin gespannt.... 

das rotwild hatte ich anfang april verkauft.
fotos folgen. muss erstmal alles einstellen, ausprobieren, wie hoch der lenker kommen soll usw. das erste fahrgefühl ist schon deutlich anders als beim rotwild.


----------



## Kabahl (5. September 2012)

Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe es folgen noch ein paar Fotos. Bin auch gespannt wie es in natura wirkt.


----------



## czlxst (6. September 2012)

Gehe heute um 18:30 biken. Wer Lust hat kann an meiner Garage oder fünf Minuten später an der SB dazu stoßen. Licht nicht vergessen. 
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (6. September 2012)

War gestern unterwegs und heute bin ich am schrauben ....  by the way  wie siehts mit sonntag aus ?  sind ja 27 grad angesagt .....


----------



## zeKai (6. September 2012)

geschraubt hab ich schon. Sonntag bin ich dabei.. 

Ob ich heute fahre.. kp. meine akkus sind fast entladen und ich hab die grad mal 30 Minuten am netz. Wär blöd wenn es mittendrin finster wird


----------



## T-man__ (7. September 2012)

Morgen 100km strassenfahrt durchs bergische...falls jemand lust hat...1800hm sollen es werden


----------



## Wichti (7. September 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Morgen 100km strassenfahrt durchs bergische...falls jemand lust hat...1800hm sollen es werden


----------



## BastianG (7. September 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


>





Sicher um die Kondition ausm Urlaub zu halten


----------



## dissident (8. September 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Morgen 100km strassenfahrt durchs bergische...falls jemand lust hat...1800hm sollen es werden


#

ja aber leider keine zeit, kindergeburtstag ist heute auch. ein anderes mal gerne.


----------



## czlxst (8. September 2012)

Fährt morgen einer im Wald?


----------



## Fire578 (8. September 2012)

Ja ich wollte morgen mal wieder fahren. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? 10 Uhr SB? 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## czlxst (8. September 2012)

Ja, ist ok. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (8. September 2012)

Bin vielleicht auch dabei mit noch bem kollegen oder alleine... je nachdem wie lange wir aufem betriebsausflug noch unterwegs sind ist mir 10 vielleicht zu früh ...


----------



## Wichti (8. September 2012)

Ich werde spontan entscheiden, ob ich dabei sein werde. Habe immer noch Probleme mit meiner Hand.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (8. September 2012)

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein, das neue Bike ist fertig zusammengeschraubt und die Strassenetappe von heute ist auch schon fast verdaut.


----------



## HvomM (8. September 2012)

Bin raus, schultern schmerzen noch.


----------



## zeKai (8. September 2012)

10uhr, SB? Sollte klappen.


----------



## T-man__ (8. September 2012)

Kai....wecker stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (8. September 2012)

Bin für morgen raus, keine Zeit.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## corratec1234 (8. September 2012)

bin auch raus, mittelohrentzündung.
wünsche euch viel spaß

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (9. September 2012)

Heee, das wird ja ne kleine truppe heute....kai, schon wach?


----------



## Wichti (9. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> bin auch raus, mittelohrentzündung.
> wünsche euch viel spaß
> 
> gruß mike



Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Janf85 (9. September 2012)

War mir zu früh .... ich fahr jetzt gleich


----------



## BastianG (14. September 2012)

ganz schön Tote Hose hier.


----------



## Janf85 (14. September 2012)

In der Woche fährt ja eh kaum jemand deswegen erspare ich mir das fragen hier....  UNd ausserdem bin ich jetzt erkältet und somit auch für das Wochenende raus ... mist obwohl nochmal gutes wetter wird :-/


----------



## BastianG (14. September 2012)

ich dacht schon du hättest dich zerlegt weil hier nix mehr kam 

fahren tun hier in der Woche bestimmt n paar nur lohnt es kaum sich da zu treffen, ich mach in der Woche meist nur keine Runden von 30km, Schichtbedingt immer zu unterschiedlichen uhrzeiten.


----------



## Janf85 (14. September 2012)

Also bei 2-3 std. kann man schon ne schöne 50 km 1000hm machen    naja egal ich muss erstmal schnell fit werden damit ich wieder aufs rad kann ...


----------



## BastianG (14. September 2012)

2 Std, 30km, 500hm. ich fahr weil ich Spaß am Biken hab nicht weil hinter mir ein Rudel Wölfe her ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (14. September 2012)

Dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam  ...  naja von mir bis zum kletterpark war es nunmal leider soweit ... aber jetzt wirds ja auch langsam kalt und dunkel ... vielleicht brauch ich für den winter echt mal ein rennrad :-/  naja ma sehn  vielleicht haben wir mit dem winter ja glück und es bleibt trocken und warm ;-)


----------



## Wichti (14. September 2012)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke? 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Fire578 (15. September 2012)

Ich bin raus für morgen.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## dissident (15. September 2012)

ich komme auch, hab allerdings nicht sooo viel zeit und werde irgendwann abdrehen.


----------



## Kabahl (15. September 2012)

Bin auch raus für morgen früh. Werde morgen Mittag/Nacgmittag fahren.


----------



## T-man__ (15. September 2012)

Bin morgen frueh dabei


----------



## zeKai (16. September 2012)

ich mach mich mal auf den weg.


----------



## HvomM (16. September 2012)

bin raus, schultern nervt immer noch. gestern locker gefahren und trotzdem schmerzen gehabt.


----------



## dissident (16. September 2012)

Das war ne schöne Tour heute, endlich wieder im (ungefederten) Sattel! 

@ 24h - Marcel hatte ja schon mal eine E-Mail wg. 24h 2013 rumgeschickt. Ich bin sehr dafür, dass wir uns deswegen (und auch so) zusammensetzen und besprechen. Vielleicht schaffen wir mal wieder einen Stammtisch?

.stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (17. September 2012)

da ich heute auch noch frei habe, werde ich mich so gegen drei in den sattel schwingen. zufällig noch jemand zeit für ne kleine gemächliche runde (blankenstein oder so)?


----------



## Wichti (17. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> Das war ne schöne Tour heute, endlich wieder im (ungefederten) Sattel!
> 
> @ 24h - Marcel hatte ja schon mal eine E-Mail wg. 24h 2013 rumgeschickt. Ich bin sehr dafür, dass wir uns deswegen (und auch so) zusammensetzen und besprechen. Vielleicht schaffen wir mal wieder einen Stammtisch?
> 
> .stefan



Ich habe die Mail nicht bekommen. Wer würde denn mitfahren bei den 24 Stunden?


----------



## dissident (17. September 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mail nicht bekommen. Wer würde denn mitfahren bei den 24 Stunden?




Ich bin gerne dabei!


----------



## Wichti (17. September 2012)

Dito.


----------



## Kabahl (18. September 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich habe die Mail nicht bekommen. Wer würde denn mitfahren bei den 24 Stunden?



Sorry Jens, hab dich wohl vergessen. 

Bei einem 8er-Team wäre ich auch wieder dabei.

Hier nochmal die Infos für 2013

Rennen: 03. + 04. August 2013

Anmeldung: Samstag, den 29. September 2012 ab 8:00 Uhr

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Billybob (18. September 2012)

Mahlzeit...
Ich würde mich gerne mal für ne samstagstour anschließen.
Wo und was fahrt ihr denn? 
Wieviel km hm durschnittsgeschw?
Ich hab weder ein cc bike noch nen fullface-helm... irgendwas dazwischen wär wohl meine wohlfühldisziplin 
Welcher kletterpark war oben gemeint? Wetter oder langenberg?
Ich komme übr aus langendreer.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (18. September 2012)

wäre beim 24h rennen auch wieder dabei...

ist schon etwas für sonntag geplant?

gruß mike


----------



## BastianG (18. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ist schon etwas für sonntag geplant?
> 
> gruß mike



ja das ich mal wieder mit dabei bin, ob´s auch klappt steht aber leider noch nicht fest


----------



## czlxst (19. September 2012)

Hier ein Link zu einem Artikel über Radgrößen:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...uch-und-segen-der-monsterreifen-a-856352.html

Finde ich sehr interessant.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wichti (19. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zu einem Artikel über Radgrößen:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...uch-und-segen-der-monsterreifen-a-856352.html
> 
> ...



Ha, den Link wollte ich gerade posten 

Grüße an alle

Jens


----------



## S1Ready (19. September 2012)

Fahren wir in einem Jahr wohl alle 29er? Ein Witz wie vor 10 Jahren scheint das irgendwie nicht mehr zu sein? 
oder schmieren sie jetzt in Großoffensiven diverse "Sportler", so alá "Go 29er, go" und wir auf unseren "Zeitungsjungenfahrrädern". 

Geometrietechnisch sind sie wohl bei vielen Modellen vom Trekkingradgefühl weggekommen. Soweit ich weiß war das auch der Grund, weshalb der Trend damals wieder verpuffte.
Jetzt müssen gute 29er aus meiner Sicht nur noch bezahlbar werden. Irgendwie blöd, dass man sich diese "Vorteile" bisher noch erkaufen muss. Die Nachteile mit der Trägheit verschwinden dabei ja leider nicht.

Auch das MTB Magazin berichtete vor nem Jahr mal darüber, dass es wohl noch nicht alle Hersteller mit den Modellen drauf haben was die Steifigkeit so anbelangt. 
Waren 29er da nicht ohnehin etwas problematisch vom Steuerrohr? Also um aus dem Kreuz zu kommen, muss ne vernünftige Geometrie her, sonst macht das wenig Sinn. 

Wär mir noch nicht so sicher, ob die meisten 29er schon was taugen. Specialised soll ja hoch im Kurs liegen laut Messungen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2012)

Die wollen nur neue Fahrräder verkaufen. Mals ausgerechnet was bei rum kommt wenn jeder von 26 auf 29 umrüstet ;-)... Ich hab mit nem 26er kein problem. Ich fahre auch keine rennen wo es um Geld geht oder Irgendwas womit mir die 5 Sekunden dann so wichtig wären. Die 26er sind ausgereift.... Vielleicht in 5 Jahren mal sehen was aus den 29ern geworden ist ....  

Ich seh da keinen Vorteil.  Ich komm überall hoch und überall runter. Und ich hab spaß dabei.  Das Fahren nimmt einem das 29er auch nicht ab.  Also  mir völlig latte ... wie schon gesagt in 5 Jahren vielleicht mal sehen was aus den 29ern geworden ist ...  Aber mehr gewicht weniger federweg und weniger Steifigkeit ... wofür ?  was bringt mir mehr Grip Bergauf wenn ich doch auch mit dem 26er hoch komme. Mir machts spaß wie es ist. Und wenn ich was nicht hinbekomme liegt es eher an mir als am Fahrrad ....Ich denke nicht das man momentan ernsthaft über nen 29er nachdenken sollte ....  vielleicht im bereich CC / Race ,     für mich aber total irrelevant 

und um auf den Artikel zurück zu kommen ....  von mir aus fühlen sich irgendwelche MTB anfänger auf nem 29er sicherer weils nicht so wakelig ist als auf nem 26er oder was auch immer .... das ist doch ein sehr subjektives empfinden. Und eigentlich nicht viel wert wenn man es nicht selber getestet hat  ;-)


----------



## Eastwood.357 (19. September 2012)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,
möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen, ich bin 44 Jahre alt, leicht adipös und weile nur hin und wieder in Bochum. Zur Zeit fahre ich etwas Rad mit meinem Trekkingbike. Zwischen 40 und 100 Km bin ich dabei. Mein Ziel ist es, etwas ins Mountainbiken einzusteigen. Natürlich ist das entsprechende Rad im Zulauf. Nur benötige ich etwas Trainingsmotivation und hoffe in der Bochumer Runde mal mit fahren zu dürfen, so es auch mal eine Altherren Runde gibt. Ich bin in Kornharpen aufgewachsen und wohne in Bückeburg. Wenn ich meinen Vater besuche, würde ich gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, meine alte Heimat neu zu entdecken und vielleicht etwas für meine Fitness zu tun. Wie gesagt, Blumen sind mit mir nicht zu gewinnen, zumindest nicht mit 20 ", dann schon eher mit 6". Aber vielleicht findet man sich mal zu einer netten Samstags- / Sonntagsrunde zusammen.
Beste Grüße,
East


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> Ich würde mich gerne mal für ne samstagstour anschließen.
> Wo und was fahrt ihr denn?
> Wieviel km hm durschnittsgeschw?
> ...



Ich fahr ab und zu Samstags .....  oder in der Woche. Die meisten hier allerdings nur Sonntags ....  Sonntagsfahrer ;-)


----------



## F4B1 (19. September 2012)

Zwar weniger alt (bin 25), fahre aber ein zwei mal pro Woche recht ruhige Regenerationsrunden (als Ausgleich zum Rennrad). Trails fahre ich zwar auch mal etwas anspruchsvollere, das kann man aber an das Fahrkönnen des schwächsten Fahrers anpassen. Im Fall der Fälle ist es auch kein Problem mal zu schieben, MTB ist bei mir nur Hobby ohne Ambitionen Richtung Rennen. Die hab ich mehr beim Rennlenker.
Kenne bisher viel Bochum, Herne, Castrop, Herten. Demnächst will ich mal hoch in Haard.

@all
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596314
Cyclocrossworkshops in Dortmund (nächstes Wochenende),Schwerte und Bochum. Gerade für MTB-Einsteiger, denen auch noch Grundfahrtechniken fehlen, sinnvoll. Hab danach vor zwei Jahren einen großen Sprung gemacht. Kann man natürlich auch hinkommen, wenn man schon ein wenig was kann, zu lernen gibts immer noch was.
Klickies sind dabei sinnvoll, hatten letztes Jahr aber auch jemanden mit Flats dabei, war auch kein Problem.


----------



## Alwi (19. September 2012)

Und schön Wetter fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (19. September 2012)

Stimmt, das wurd dieses Jahr wohl falsch bestellt.
Letztes Jahr sind wir schon beim warm fahren abgesoffen.
Bin aber auch frühestens in Schwerte dabei, eher nur Bochum. Das Wochenende ist bei mir einfach zu voll, könnts irgendwie schaffen, aber ist mir zu stressig. Und das Wetter zu schön, da fahr ich lieber Montag ne Runde.


----------



## dissident (19. September 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Und eigentlich nicht viel wert wenn man es nicht selber getestet hat  ;-)



Da hast du Recht. Ich konnte jetzt ca. 150 km mein neues 29er testen und ich bin begeistert. Die Vor- und Nachteile der größeren Räder kenne ich zwar schon vom cyclocrosser, beim MTB fallen diese aber mehr ins Gewicht. Vom Komfort her merke ich nur einen marginalen Unterschied zu meinen alten Rad, einem 100mm Fully. Die Sitzposition ist durch die hohe Front allerdings dramatisch anders. Ich werde ja auch älter . Mir macht es großen Spaß und ich finde, es sieht geil aus dabei . Bin ich damit schneller? Keine Ahnung, es fährt sich einfach gut.
Jeder halt so, wie er / sie es mag. Solange es nicht dogmatisch wird...


----------



## dissident (19. September 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> Ich würde mich gerne mal für ne samstagstour anschließen.
> Gerne
> Wo und was fahrt ihr denn?
> ...


treffpunkte und zeiten hier, meist schwimmbrücke linden/dahlhausen oder weitmarer holz.


----------



## dissident (19. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> wäre beim 24h rennen auch wieder dabei...
> gruß mike



sieht im moment eher nach 4er aus 

schaffen wir es, uns innerhalb der nächsten neun tage zu treffen??????????????? ich bin zeitlich flexibel. in grenzen. neben meine terminen bla bla bla viel zu viel geschrieben heute.


----------



## Billybob (20. September 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ich fahr ab und zu Samstags .....  oder in der Woche. Die meisten hier allerdings nur Sonntags ....  Sonntagsfahrer ;-)





dissident schrieb:


> treffpunkte und zeiten hier, meist schwimmbrücke linden/dahlhausen oder weitmarer holz.




Ich versuche eigentlich immer sa und so zu fahren aber sa hab ich mehr zeit.
Wohin gehen die die touren dann? Dann war oben wohl eher der kletterpark am bismarkturm gemeint oder? Zur Schwimmbrücke ist mein kürzester weg schon 15km durch die stadt 
Ich warte einfach mal ab was sich ergibt


----------



## maddy2 (20. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

beim 24h-Rennen kann ich leider nur zu Besuch kommen.

Bei uns hat sich einiges gändert und zukünftig werde ich leider noch weniger Zeit zum fahren haben als bisher.
Ab Ende des Monats studiere ich Medizin und muss nebenbei arbeiten. In den Semesterferien, wenn das Rennen ist, hole ich mein Krankenpflegepraktikum (Vollzeit) neben der Arbeit nach. Das alles gibt den nächsten 6-Jahren einiges an Struktur aber ich freu mich trotzdem drauf 

Grüße an alle
Mathias


----------



## HvomM (20. September 2012)

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/films/1331576198989/where-the-trail-ends

Vorabpremiere, geht ab der 1-Stunden Marke los.


----------



## Kabahl (20. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> sieht im moment eher nach 4er aus
> 
> schaffen wir es, uns innerhalb der nächsten neun tage zu treffen??????????????? ich bin zeitlich flexibel.



wäre super wenn wir es schaffen würden. ich bin zeitlich auch relativ flexibel.


----------



## dissident (20. September 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> wäre super wenn wir es schaffen würden. ich bin zeitlich auch relativ flexibel.




bis auf den 25. und 27. kann ich. meist kann ich ab 19.30h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2012)

Da meine schwessi sonntag Geb. hat bin ich da wohl raus .....  Wie siehts Samstag aus ?  Jemand Bock ?

Oder heute, da hab ich urlaub  ;-)....?


----------



## Billybob (21. September 2012)

Wo solls denn hin gehen und wo treffen? Km/hm/h?

Edit: morgen...


----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2012)

Keine ahnung wollte vielleicht mit nem kumpel ab MIttags oder Notfalls alleine ein paar Trails bügeln ....

ich hätte spaß an ner großen runde je nach Pause bis 100 km  2000 hm .  Meistens so 50 km 1xxx hm  ....  aber ich mach da auch kein wettkampf draus. Man kann ja auch gemütlich hochfahren....

Hauptsache viel Bergab und Wald 

Treffpunkt  .. mhh mir egal meistens irgendwie so um die königsalle  oder am See


----------



## Billybob (21. September 2012)

Also bei 100km muss ich passen... 50km hören sich gut an. Wald, bergab und see (kemnader?) klingen ebenfalls sehr gut... da kannste mich quasi ab 11uhr morgen überall hin bestellen.


----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2012)

ich sagte ja bis zu ....  da bin ich dann aber auch am ende ... das werden wir dann sehen ....  also ich fahr jetzt auch eben mal nen kleinen ausflug... falls morge ndas wetter zu blöd ist


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)

und steht bei irgendwem heute ne tour an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Bin noch am hadern... Kack wetter ....


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)

regnet nicht... also nicht kacke 

ich mache mich grad langsam fertig... fahren werde ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

soll trocken bleiben, aber kalt. bin noch am überlegen ob Fußball oder radeln.


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Gleich kommt sonne, dann trocknets ein bisschen an und ich werde so gegen 13/14 uhr losfahren ;-)


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)

von wo nach wo?
dann würde ich tatsächlich noch zeit mit hausarbeit totschlagen...


----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

ich würd ab ca 14 Uhr können.


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Okay sagen wir schonmal 14 Uhr... Treffen am See?  So trocken wie alles war wird das so wegsickern jetzt noch ein bisschen sonne und ab gehts nachher....


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)

geritzt... wo am see?


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

An dem fahrrad schlauch automat. Also wo die parkplätze sind und das restirant see nami. Basti auch dabei ?


----------



## Billybob (22. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

ja komme auch


----------



## Marksbo (22. September 2012)

Hi
Wo solls denn heute hingehen, bin vielleicht auch dabei.

Mfg Markus


----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

gute frage, ich mach nicht den Guide


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Sauba.... Dann bis gleich und wir überlegen mal ... Hab da so ein paar ideen


----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

Ideen sind immer gut, aber die bis zu 100km kannst Du ganz schnell verwerfen


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Jaja keine sorge ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2012)

Bin knapp dran.... Aber glech da ....


----------



## dissident (22. September 2012)

wer fährt morgen mit?


----------



## corratec1234 (22. September 2012)

@stefan,ich würde morgen mitfahren, sonst keiner dabei?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (22. September 2012)

war ne schöne runde heut


----------



## dissident (22. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @_stefan_,ich würde morgen mitfahren, sonst keiner dabei?
> 
> gruß mike



super, treffen wir uns um 10 an der brücke? wer noch kommt, der kommt. ich war die woche über erkältet, wird bei mir also kein gewaltmarsch bis zum bitteren ende ohne gefangene.
soll so 14 grad bedeckt trocken und so sein. wird es die erste tour mit langer hose?


----------



## corratec1234 (22. September 2012)

zehn uhr an der sb find ich super, werde aber wohl keine lange hose anziehen. 14grad ist ja noch warm .

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (22. September 2012)

Wird sicher nix morgen. Sind bei Dennis auf Hochzeit!


----------



## corratec1234 (23. September 2012)

guten morgen stefan,
werde heute doch nicht fahren. bin total platt und immer noch etwas erkältet. 
hoffentlich hat das bald ein ende, wenn ich operiert worden bin.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (23. September 2012)

Komme um 10 zur schwimmbruecke. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (23. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> guten morgen stefan,
> werde heute doch nicht fahren. bin total platt und immer noch etwas erkältet.
> hoffentlich hat das bald ein ende, wenn ich operiert worden bin.
> 
> gruß mike



alles klar, gute besserung dir! hab schon um 8 reingeschaut, michael wusste aber, dass du nicht mehr kommst. wir haben zu zweit eine kleine bergerhofrunde gedreht.

bis bald, hoffentlich in alter frische


----------



## corratec1234 (24. September 2012)

ich glaube am samstag ist anmeldungsfrist für das 24h rennen, ist jemand dabei uns zu melden? ich bin leider von 7-14:30 arbeiten, also müsste das jemand von euch übernehmen.
wer ist denn alles dabei im nächsten jahr oder melden wir nur ein 4er team an?
nen stammtisch wäre bis zum wochenende noch super, ich muss aber die ganze woche bis 22h arbeiten, ausser am donnerstag!!!

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (25. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ich glaube am samstag ist anmeldungsfrist für das 24h rennen, ist jemand dabei uns zu melden? ich bin leider von 7-14:30 arbeiten, also müsste das jemand von euch übernehmen.
> wer ist denn alles dabei im nächsten jahr oder melden wir nur ein 4er team an?
> nen stammtisch wäre bis zum wochenende noch super, ich muss aber die ganze woche bis 22h arbeiten, ausser am donnerstag!!!
> 
> gruß mike



Hi Mike, 
da wir diese Woche wohl keinen Stammtisch mehr schaffen werden, müssen wir uns per E-mail abstimmen. Daniel hat dies bezüglich auch schon eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## corratec1234 (25. September 2012)

habe auch schon geantwortet...
 @Daniel, ist die datei auf deinem webspace defekt? konnte sie nicht öffnen

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (25. September 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> habe auch schon geantwortet...
> @Daniel, ist die datei auf deinem webspace defekt? konnte sie nicht öffnen
> 
> gruß mike



Sollte eigentlich ok sein, ist als zip gepackt.


----------



## dissident (26. September 2012)

hi, ich habe freitag frei und werde ne runde fahren. hat noch jemand zeit?


----------



## Janf85 (26. September 2012)

Wann fährste ?  Ich könnte so gegen Nachmittag und hatte da auch schon überlegt ne runde zu drehen... soll ja ab Freitag eigentlich wieder trocken werden....


----------



## Kabahl (26. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> hi, ich habe freitag frei und werde ne runde fahren. hat noch jemand zeit?



Hi Stefan,
ich habe freitag auch frei und würde auch gerne ne runde drehen. Alerding muss um 11 erst noch mit dem Auto in die Werkstatt. Denke das das nicht so lange dauert. Könnte wahrscheinlich ab frühen nachmittag, 13 Uhr müsste klappen.

Marcel


----------



## BastianG (26. September 2012)

habe Freitag auch Zeit


----------



## Janf85 (26. September 2012)

hört sich doch so an als ob wir Freitag schön was fahren können ... ich denke aber nicht das ich vor 15 uhr kann ....  issn da überhaupt noch wer dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (26. September 2012)

15-19uhr sollte drin sein, hab ja leider keine lampe sonst könnt ich auch länger.


----------



## dissident (26. September 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> . Könnte wahrscheinlich ab frühen nachmittag, 13 Uhr müsste klappen.
> 
> Marcel



ich wollte eigentlich schon früh los, 13h ist aber ein guter kompromiss. geht klar.

ich bestelle die tage was bei bike discount, wer was braucht einfach melden.


----------



## Kabahl (26. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich schon früh los, 13h ist aber ein guter kompromiss. geht klar.
> 
> ich bestelle die tage was bei bike discount, wer was braucht einfach melden.



Super! Bring dir dann noch zwei 29er Schläuche mit. Bis Freitag dann!


----------



## czlxst (27. September 2012)

Da müssen wir hin:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/utah-mountainbiken-auf-dem-whole-enchilada-trail-a-856793.html


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janf85 (27. September 2012)

Dann weisst du ja jetzt auch was ich im März machen werden. 3 Wochen Usa  Utah steht ganz oben bei den veranstaltungen ... Kläre gerade noch die Details aber zu 90 % klappts im März  hehe  

naja es sind dann noch 4000 km Inland  von miami nach Utah ... mal sehen ob das sinn macht und ich nicht in der näheren umgebung noch was finde  hehe


----------



## Janf85 (27. September 2012)

Bzgl. morgen.... Also welche fahren um 13 uhr ?  Und BastianG,  ab wann kannst du denn ? ....   Marksbo   wie siehts bei dir morgen aus ?   Halde Herten da Hoppenbruch oder wie die heisst hat mich irgendwie mal gereizt ....


----------



## BastianG (27. September 2012)

Ich geh morgen früh nur zum Sport, danach hätte ich theoretisch schon Zeit.
Was macht das Wetter morgen? bei mir steht Regen, deshalb überleg ich auch schon die ganze Zeit nicht gleich zu fahren. 
Zur Halde könnten wir meinetwegen wenn's trocken sein sollte, auch wenns da etwas eintönig ist


----------



## Janf85 (27. September 2012)

Wetter von Morgen bis Mittwoch Top, bei mir steht für später noch Regen und morgen garnicht, und eigentlich ist mein Wetterbericht immer besser als Wetter.com ;-)  ....  Ich wollte wohl Morgen, Sonntag und Mittwoch fahren.

Sonntag o. Mittwoch (Feiertag) vielleicht sogar die Trailtour im Sauerland (Brilon)  50 km  1000 Hm  und relativ "schwer" soll Sie sein laut der Bike-Arena Sauerland ....

Mhh dann muss ich mir ja morgen eher Frei nehmen was  ;-) ....


----------



## LT.Kali (27. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

ist noch Platz in der Gruppe? Ich komme aus dem Süden Bochums, hab es nicht weit zum Kemnadersee und würde mich gerne euch anschließen. 
Habe ein Canyon AL 6.0 (Hardtail), kann ich damit bei euch mithalten?
Hätte ab nächster Woche Zeit. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (27. September 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ist noch Platz in der Gruppe? Ich komme aus dem Süden Bochums, hab es nicht weit zum Kemnadersee und würde mich gerne euch anschließen.
> Habe ein Canyon AL 6.0 (Hardtail), kann ich damit bei euch mithalten?
> ...


hardtail ist machbach, kommt nur auf deine technik und deine kondition an, ob du mithalten kannst  auf mich wird unten auch immer gewartet.
wenn du ein funktionstüchtiges mtb, einen helm sowie ein wenig grundkondition hast, bist du gerne gesehen. treffpunkte und zeiten sind hier zu lesen.


----------



## dissident (27. September 2012)

morgen dann um 13h an der schwimmbrücke ?


----------



## Kabahl (28. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> morgen dann um 13h an der schwimmbrücke ?



ja, ich hoffe das klappt. falls nicht meld ich mich bei dir nochmal.


----------



## LT.Kali (28. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> hardtail ist machbach, kommt nur auf deine technik und deine kondition an, ob du mithalten kannst  auf mich wird unten auch immer gewartet.
> wenn du ein funktionstüchtiges mtb, einen helm sowie ein wenig grundkondition hast, bist du gerne gesehen. treffpunkte und zeiten sind hier zu lesen.



Kondi hab ich, bin jede Woche mit dem Bike unterwegs. Habt ihr alle Fully's?


----------



## dissident (28. September 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Fully's?


 fast alle. das sind die, die dann unten warten müssen.


----------



## LT.Kali (28. September 2012)

Ah ok,
probieren kann man es ja trotzdem  
Ich würde mich dann einfach nächste Woche mal anschließen wollen!

bis dahin, 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (28. September 2012)

13 uhr passt


----------



## Alwi (28. September 2012)

Hallöchen,


  stecke noch ein wenig in renovierungsarbeiten, aber Sonntag werde ich mal wieder ne Runde fahren. Fährt jemand mit? 







 Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (28. September 2012)

Mich hat leider der Rotz erwischt


----------



## dissident (28. September 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> aber Sonntag werde ich mal wieder ne Runde fahren. Fährt jemand mit?



Gerne.


----------



## Alwi (28. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> Gerne.



Ok, dann lass uns ne Runde fahren 10:00h SB oder WH, ist mir egal. 
Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.

 @_mathias_, Gute Besserung

_____

Albert


----------



## T-man__ (28. September 2012)

der Alwi ist wieder da... ;-) frisch aus dem Höhenlager...
ich bin Sonntag auch dabei...ein wenig Schlamm rocken... das passt ja...habe ja jetzt Matschmaker an beiden Bikes ....lach


----------



## Alwi (28. September 2012)

Ja Schlamm rocken ist immer gut du fährst doch bestimmt mit dem Remedy oder?


----------



## Janf85 (28. September 2012)

So eine schlammschlacht wird das garnicht... Sah heute nicht sooo wild aus im muttental. Ich kann somntag warscheinlich nicht fahre mit ein paar freunden vllt. Aber was ist denn am feiertag ?


----------



## BastianG (28. September 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> So eine schlammschlacht wird das garnicht... Sah heute nicht sooo wild aus im muttental. Ich kann somntag warscheinlich nicht fahre mit ein paar freunden vllt. Aber was ist denn am feiertag ?




wir sind aber auch nicht "den" Trail im Muttental runter, denke da hätten wir schon zu beginn ganz anders ausgesehen


----------



## czlxst (29. September 2012)

Wir sind angemeldet in Duisburg .

Starte um 11:00 in die Berge, wer mit will kann an der SB dazu stoßen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (29. September 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> wir sind aber auch nicht "den" Trail im Muttental runter, denke da hätten wir schon zu beginn ganz anders ausgesehen


Das trocknet heute ja noch und es sah nicht so wild aus. Ist es auch nicht ;-) naja werd ich ja am Sonntag vielleicht sehen....


----------



## Kabahl (29. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Wir sind angemeldet in Duisburg .
> 
> Starte um 11:00 in die Berge, wer mit will kann an der SB dazu stoßen.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


 
Super, Danke!


----------



## czlxst (29. September 2012)

Wo war ich heute?


----------



## BastianG (29. September 2012)

hast aber nen strammes tempo drauf gehabt


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Ich wäre dabei wenn es trocken ist.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## czlxst (29. September 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> hast aber nen strammes tempo drauf gehabt



Da war ich noch on Tour.

Morgen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## dissident (29. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Wir sind angemeldet in Duisburg .



Super, danke fürs anmelden. Geld ist raus.


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2012)

Wo treffen wir uns denn morgen?


----------



## dissident (29. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Starte um 11:00 in die Berge, wer mit will kann an der SB dazu stoßen.



11h ist mir zu spät, ich fahre schon um 10. Wenn alle erst später fahren auch im halb 10h. 
Wer fährt wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (29. September 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> 11h ist mir zu spät, ich fahre schon um 10. Wenn alle erst später fahren auch im halb 10h.
> Wer fährt wann?



Das war heute gemeint.

Sollen wir uns morgen um 10:00 in WH treffen?


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2012)

Ja ist Ok. Zehn Uhr WH. Aber ich muss um zwei zuhause sein.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (29. September 2012)

OK 10:00h WH bin ich auch da, muss ja mal schauen wie das jetzt so mit den Flats klappt.

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (29. September 2012)

Bin auch dabei....freue mich schon


----------



## Kabahl (30. September 2012)

wo gehts den hin?


----------



## Alwi (30. September 2012)

Moin moin, die Sonne lacht auch schon. Das kann ja heute nur gut werden.

Bis gleich

Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (30. September 2012)

bleh zu spät aufgewacht ...


----------



## Alwi (30. September 2012)

War mal wieder ne coole heute.


----------



## Fire578 (30. September 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so. War geil. Ich bin auf die Videos gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (30. September 2012)

Ich auch und auf die Bilder


----------



## BastianG (30. September 2012)

hat morgen jemand außer mir noch frei und Lust zu fahren?


----------



## czlxst (30. September 2012)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. War geil. Ich bin auf die Videos gespannt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Upload dauert noch etwas. Stelle dann den link online.


----------



## Janf85 (30. September 2012)

Ih will auch bilder gucken ....  Seid ihr bis 18 uhr gefahren ?   Wie siehts eigentlich mittwoch (feiertag) aus ? .... Basti, morgen könnte ih aber erst gegen 16:30 ....


----------



## BastianG (30. September 2012)

ab 16 Uhr muss ich leider zu Hause sein


----------



## dissident (30. September 2012)

herrlich mit so viel sonne noch. kann mir bitte jemand mal den gps track schicken? hatte mein navi heute nicht dabei.


----------



## czlxst (30. September 2012)

Video ist unter folgendem Link erreichbar:

http://youtu.be/1LjVJcybdkw

Was machen die Fotos?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (30. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Video ist unter folgendem Link erreichbar:
> 
> http://youtu.be/1LjVJcybdkw
> 
> ...



Da kommt bei mir ein Fehler. Dieses Video ist privat.

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## czlxst (30. September 2012)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Da kommt bei mir ein Fehler. Dieses Video ist privat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk



Jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## Fire578 (30. September 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte es gehen



Ja jetzt geht es.

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (30. September 2012)

Super Video


----------



## T-man__ (30. September 2012)

mir ist schlecht vom Video schauen...lach 

die Bilder kommen gleich...musste eben mit unserem Kaninchen zum Tiernotarzt, das hat das Abendprogramm leicht verworfen...


----------



## Janf85 (30. September 2012)

Sauber, schade das ich nicht konnte.... Sieht gut aus und bombenwetter gewesen .... Naja vielleicht schaffen wir am feiertag was ? Oder hoffen nächsten sonntag auf gutes wetter


----------



## T-man__ (30. September 2012)

so, Bilder sind in meinem Album... die unscharfen werde ich demnächst löschen, aber ihr könnt sie zumindest mal sehen...


----------



## dissident (2. Oktober 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> so, Bilder sind in meinem Album...


sehr schön! wie gehts dem kaninchen?


----------



## Janf85 (3. Oktober 2012)

Wer fährt heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFox (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo- bin neu registriert im Forum- komme aus Bochum und suche Biker für regelmässige Touren - hätte heute Zeit zu fahren!


----------



## Janf85 (3. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal was über dich und dein drahtesel dann fahr ich jetzt gleih vielleicht doch nich alleine ;-) also was fährst du so und wie viel mm federweg... Bin am überlegen ob ih meine freizeit sonst lieber alleine durch den wald jage als mit nem trekkingrad über asphalt ;-)


----------



## Alwi (3. Oktober 2012)

TFox schrieb:


> Hallo- bin neu registriert im Forum- komme aus Bochum und suche Biker für regelmässige Touren - hätte heute Zeit zu fahren!



 So wie es aussieht wird wohl erst am Wochenende gefahren. Dann einfach mal dazu stoßen.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (3. Oktober 2012)

Alwi komm mit ;-)


----------



## Alwi (3. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Alwi komm mit ;-)



Sorry, ich würde ja gerne muß aber heute ein bisschen auf Familie machen.
Sonst gibt es die* Rote* Karte.


----------



## Billybob (3. Oktober 2012)

Schon was geplant? ich wär dabei.
kann nur nicht versprechen lange durch zu halten... hab rücken und muss mal schauen wie gut es geht.

edit: anders... falls wer im muttental oder zwischen hohenstein und wetter fährt wär ich dabei. elf-schweiz ist mir zu weit/riskant.

nochmal edit: ich lass es doch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFox (3. Oktober 2012)

12.30 Weitmarer Holz Läufertreff?


----------



## TFox (3. Oktober 2012)

Auf die Frage nach dem Federweg -150vo-140hi- Trails!


----------



## T-man__ (3. Oktober 2012)

TFox schrieb:


> Auf die Frage nach dem Federweg -150vo-140hi- Trails!



Höööö...da fährst du ja die ganze Zeit bergauf.... 




Dem Kaninchen gehts weiterhin schlecht  Hoffen ist angesagt...


----------



## Janf85 (3. Oktober 2012)

TFox schrieb:


> 12.30 Weitmarer Holz Läufertreff?



Da war ich schon unterwegs, wär mir aber auch zu spät gewesen, wusste nicht ob noch was kommt und bin dann einfach los gefahren....

******** und am we bin ih in bayern also kann ich erst danach die woche wieder fahren .... Voll öde ....


----------



## TFox (4. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Da war ich schon unterwegs, wär mir aber auch zu spät gewesen, wusste nicht ob noch was kommt und bin dann einfach los gefahren....
> 
> ******** und am we bin ih in bayern also kann ich erst danach die woche wieder fahren .... Voll öde ....


Vielleicht passt es beim nächsten Mal- der Drahtesel kann übrigens auch runter!


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Oktober 2012)

tach männers...
fährt morgen jemand?

gruß mike


----------



## Kabahl (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich bin für morgen raus. 
Wenn es mal aufhört zu regnen fahre ich nachher noch ne Runde


----------



## Janf85 (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen und montag regnets nicht. Also morgen trocknets und wer fährt mit mir montag ? Hab urlaub


----------



## LT.Kali (6. Oktober 2012)

Hey ihr,

kann mir jemand mal die Stelle schicken (Google Maps Link oder so) wo in der Elfringhausener Schweiz die "Bikestrecken" sind? 

Das wär nett.

Gruß


----------



## T-man__ (6. Oktober 2012)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> 
> kann mir jemand mal die Stelle schicken (Google Maps Link oder so) wo in der Elfringhausener Schweiz die "Bikestrecken" sind?
> 
> ...




mitfahren und live erleben...

morgen bin ich dabei...der Boden dürfte jetzt genug Wasser haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czlxst (6. Oktober 2012)

Schönen Gruß aus dem Harz. Heute eine trailtour mit 50km und 1600hm gemacht und morgen geht's zum Brocken hoch.


----------



## HvomM (6. Oktober 2012)

Steinig hat hier ne völlig andere Bedeutung als im Pott.
Und alle fahren Hardtails oder ungefederte Bikes.


----------



## ltdrace (6. Oktober 2012)

czlxst schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß aus dem Harz. Heute eine trailtour mit 50km und 1600hm gemacht und morgen geht's zum Brocken hoch.




Ich will nächstes Jahr ins Harzgebirge. Hast du GPS Daten zu der Tour ? Wäre nett, wenn du mir die geben könntest. Würde gerne für ca. 4 Tage nächstes Jahr ins Harzgebirge 

Danke


----------



## Alwi (6. Oktober 2012)

Stefan passt hier am besten hin


----------



## dissident (6. Oktober 2012)

sehr gerne albert 
ich melde mich erst mal ab, hab mir vor ein paar wochen ne infizierte zecke eingefangen und bin noch platt von impfungen die tage und den medikamenten. darf zwar sport machen aber nicht in der sonne. zumindest das passt in die jahreszeit. viel spaß euch.


----------



## TFox (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,
würde gerne morgen mit euch fahren, kann aber morgen früh erst abchecken, ob es klappt. Wann und wo startet ihr?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Oktober 2012)

10H sb?


----------



## TFox (6. Oktober 2012)

ich bestätige morgen früh, wenn es klappt!


----------



## T-man__ (7. Oktober 2012)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LT.Kali (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin Heute mal eine Runde alleine gefahren, wollte eigentlich zu euch stoßen. 
Ist ja perfektes Wetter, habe auch noch eine schöne Strecke bergab gefunden, die ich noch nicht kannte und nette Biker getroffen.
Aber wieso zur Hölle legen irgendwelche Spac... immer irgendwelche Baumstümpfe in den Weg? 

Im Muttental letztens auch. Abfahrt genommen, war gut deshalb nochmal hoch und wieder runter. Diesmal lagen jedoch so einige Stümpfe im Weg auf der selben Strecke. 

Echt ärgerlich. Allen anderen weiterhin gute fahrt!


----------



## HvomM (7. Oktober 2012)

Brocken erfolgreich bezwungen, insgesamt 35km bei 1200hm.


----------



## Alwi (7. Oktober 2012)

Geile Tour heute


----------



## czlxst (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein Beweisfoto das wir auch wirklich da waren


----------



## Janf85 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wer fährt heute ?    Geiles wetter und ich hab urlaub ....    Ps wann wart ihr den. Beim brocken ?


----------



## Alwi (8. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ps wann wart ihr den. Beim brocken ?




Gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (8. Oktober 2012)

********, ih will mit :-( .... Wars geil ? Ih war ja leider nicht da aber vedammt bei sowas immer an mih denken... Wie war die abfahrt ? Hehe


----------



## czlxst (8. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> ********, ih will mit :-( .... Wars geil ? Ih war ja leider nicht da aber vedammt bei sowas immer an mih denken... Wie war die abfahrt ? Hehe



Habe dich gefragt und du meintest das du nicht kannst. Schau mal in deine PN's.


----------



## Janf85 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das war einfach nochmal allgemein. Ja war leider in bayern auf ner familienfeier ....  Aber sonst immer erne dabei ;-)


----------



## T-man__ (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ab morgen Urlaub ;-) fährt jemand zufällig auch unter der Woche?


----------



## Janf85 (9. Oktober 2012)

Von 8 bis 11 könnte ich ne runde drehen miss bis 20 arbeiten ... Diese woche


----------



## BastianG (9. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> ********, ih will mit :-( .... Wars geil ? Ih war ja leider nicht da aber vedammt bei sowas immer an mih denken... Wie war die abfahrt ? Hehe





czlxst schrieb:


> Habe dich gefragt und du meintest das du nicht kannst. Schau mal in deine PN's.





Janf85 schrieb:


> Ja, das war einfach nochmal allgemein. Ja war leider in bayern auf ner familienfeier ....  Aber sonst immer erne dabei ;-)






zu geil


----------



## T-man__ (9. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Von 8 bis 11 könnte ich ne runde drehen miss bis 20 arbeiten ... Diese woche



Gut, dass ich an meinem Bike keine Frontscheibe habe...um diese Zeit müsste ich sonst kratzen...

Nee, kein Thema, hab heute auch um 8 auf dem Bike gesessen...5 Grad...und wenig geschwitzt...

Ich checke mal, wie die Planung zu Hause ist und melde mich dann.


----------



## Marksbo (9. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr gleich noch nen bisschen über die halde in herten.

Mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (9. Oktober 2012)

Komme gerade vom Sport und werdemorgen keinen Wecker stellen. also nix mit 8 Uhr für mich ...


----------



## T-man__ (10. Oktober 2012)

Fahre gleich los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (10. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ? Hab wie gesagt bis 11:30 zeit muss um 12 arbeiten... Mir egal wann wir losfahren ... Sollte ja alles trocken sein.  Kann aber auch noch bis zum We warten zur not ;-) wobei das wetter da mit pech etwas bescheiden wird ....


----------



## T-man__ (10. Oktober 2012)

Gruss aus dem muttental


----------



## T-man__ (10. Oktober 2012)

Morgen fahre ich nach Holland...vielleicht am Freitag ?


----------



## Janf85 (10. Oktober 2012)

Freitag muss ich normal arbeiten und das wetter soll da ziemlich ******** werden ...


----------



## Alwi (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde Sonntag fahren, da soll es ja nicht ganz so schlimm sein mit dem wetter.

Gruß Albert


----------



## BastianG (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn es Sonntag min. 20grad werden bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Janf85 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dann bist du ja schonmal raus frostküddel  ;-)

/Edit:  Sonntag könnt was werden


----------



## BastianG (12. Oktober 2012)

geht ja nicht nur um die kälte, auch sonntags solls regnen. ich bin einen den einen tag kurz nachm regen gefahren und da war ich schon nach der abfahrt am wasserturm so durchnässt das ich die weitere tour abgebrochen habe.

so wies ausschaut komm ich die nächsten monate eh nicht mehr zum radfahren, die sportlichen interessen fallen doch immer mehr ins alte muster zurück


----------



## Janf85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Da trennt sich dann Spreu von Weizen ;-)  Sonntag regnets übrigens nicht und ich werde dabei sein !

10 Uhr   Wo ?  Alwi 9:30  wie immer ?   es sei denn es schüttet in strömen, aber das wirds nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (12. Oktober 2012)

Fahre los...blauer Himmel


----------



## Alwi (12. Oktober 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Sonntag regnets übrigens nicht und ich werde dabei sein !
> 
> 10 Uhr   Wo ?  Alwi 9:30  wie immer ?



Geht klar


Würde 10:00h SB vorschlagen

Wer kommt denn noch?

Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay


----------



## T-man__ (12. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag komme ich auch. diesmal kann ich aber nicht Soo lange. muss um 2 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Janf85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja eher wieder nach hause fahren ;-)


----------



## Marksbo (12. Oktober 2012)

trefft ihr euch dann an dem Edeka ? woher fahrt ihr ab da.


mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (12. Oktober 2012)

Treffpunkt ist Schwimmbrücke dahlhausen . Auf der burgaltendorfer Seite um 10:00 Uhr


----------



## Janf85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> trefft ihr euch dann an dem Edeka ? woher fahrt ihr ab da.
> 
> 
> mfg Markus



Genau und dann wohl anscheinnd zur schwimmbrücke ? Oder wh oder mir egal


----------



## Alwi (12. Oktober 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> trefft ihr euch dann an dem Edeka ? woher fahrt ihr ab da.
> 
> 
> mfg Markus



Korrekt Jan und ich treffen uns um 9:30h am EDEKA und fahren dann zur Schwimmbrücke. wenn du willst kannst du ja auch zum EDEKA kommen, sag nur vorher Bescheid.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Marksbo (13. Oktober 2012)

Feier von heute auf morgen in einen Geburtstag. Ich sag mal wenn ich mich bis morgen 8:30 hier nicht gemeldet habe braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten.

Mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (13. Oktober 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Feier von heute auf morgen in einen Geburtstag. Ich sag mal wenn ich mich bis morgen 8:30 hier nicht gemeldet habe braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten.
> 
> Mfg Markus



OK, dann viel Spaß


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen, melde mich auch mal wieder.

10h Schwimmbrücke bin ich dabei.
Kann aber auch nur bis 14h!!!

Dennis


----------



## zeKai (14. Oktober 2012)

ich komme auch, mal sehen wie lange ich fahre.


----------



## Alwi (14. Oktober 2012)

moin moin, dann sind wir ja mal wieder richtig viele. 

bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (14. Oktober 2012)

super tour heute.
video ist in arbeit.


----------



## Janf85 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie video ist in arbeit, und du hast zeit hier zu schreiben ;-) hehe ne spaß . Da ham wir am ende ja noch ein paar meter geschraubt.... Aber ich muss mich wärmer anziehen oder ich beach muckis inne beine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist denn nun das Video?

Grüße aus Hannover
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (15. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Leute,


  das Video ist fertig gesschnitten auf meinem Laptop, aber es dauert ja ewig lange bis es hochgeladen ist, mußte es abbrechen, da ich keine Zeit mehr habe. 
Ich habe leider nur ne 3000 Leitung, die zum Surfen immer gereicht hat. Wenn ich morgen mehr Zeit habe dann lade ich es hoch. 

  Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (15. Oktober 2012)

die 3000 bezieht sich auch nur auf den downstream ... up sinds dann nur 256  oderso ....  Schmeiss mirnen stick in briefkasten oderso und ich lade es mit meiner 10000 upload hoch ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (16. Oktober 2012)

Aaaaalwwiiiii  ;-)   Video !! 


Sonntag wird 20 Grad und Sonne, oder generell am Wochenende ....  Ich hätte bock im Sauerland ne Trailtour zu fahren .... sind ja nichtmal 100km dahin ....  mhh  irgendwer auch interesse ?


----------



## Alwi (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja das mit dem Video ist schon so eine Sache für sich, habs Hochgeladen mein aller erstes Video bei YouTube, nach dem es fertig war ca. 7 Stunden später, kam die Meldung das Video ist zu lang und es wurde wieder entfernt. Es wäre 28 min lang gewesen und es sind bei mir nur 15 min maximal möglich. Jetzt habe ich erst mal eine Abfahrt bei mir auf der Seite im Forum hochgeladen, die mit den drei Sprüngen.

*Trailtour im Sauerland*

*Ich hätte schon Lust aber nur wenn dann noch ein paar mitkommen und ich kann nur Sonntag.*

*Gruß Albert*


----------



## Alwi (17. Oktober 2012)

*Trailtour im Sauerland*
*
*
Falls am Sonntag nicht genügend mit fahren, dann fahre ich auf jeden Fall hier ne Runde. Vielleicht mal so Richtung Dortmund/ Hohensyburg.


----------



## Janf85 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mhh 15 minuten begrenzung ?   Wär mir neu   eigentlich .... naja   komisch ... toll und auf dem bin ich garnicht drauf, geschweige denn meine fahraktion ohne rebound  ;-)


----------



## Fire578 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist soweit ich weiß bei YouTube normal, das wird erweitert wenn du eine bestimmte Anzahl Videos hochgeladen hast glaube ich.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marksbo (18. Oktober 2012)

ich wäre Sonntag bei was grösserem dabei, vieleicht so Richtung Willingen ?  


Samstag hätte ich bis ca 15:00 Zeit.
Dieses W.E. endlich mal wieder fahren. 

mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (18. Oktober 2012)

Willingen/Winterberg hätte ich auch Lust, aber dann müßten wir mehr als zwei oder drei sein. Macht dann einfach mehr Spaß.

Würde denn noch jemand mt fahren?


----------



## Alwi (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch ne Abfahrt

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24352

Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hiho

ich kann es kaum fassen, Sonntag könnte bei mir klappen. Ich würd aber lieber ne Tour machen statt in den Bikepark zu fahren.
 @Albert: Ist das die Tour mit Spitzkehre, die ich von dir als GPS-Track habe?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Janf85 (18. Oktober 2012)

Bike arena Sauerland Start ist in Brilon . Trailtour ..... hab den track runtergeladen.... aber bin auch mit alwi und Mark im Park dabei


----------



## Alwi (19. Oktober 2012)

@ jan, wenn sich keiner mehr meldet fürs sauerland , dann fahre ich lieber hier.

@ mathias, ja ist der track.


----------



## Janf85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Mh dann wird das dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr....  Zu dritt ist dir also zu wenig Oke. Habe auch wenig Hoffnung das es noch mehr wird?

Dann vielleicht hier in Bochum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (19. Oktober 2012)

bei drei müssen wir schon mit zwei Autos fahren,  da ich nur zwei Träger habe. und zu zweit ist es etwas langweilig.


----------



## Marksbo (19. Oktober 2012)

Fahren Wäre kein Problem. Könnte mit mir zwei Personen aber nur ein Rad mitnehmen.

Die tour die Jan vorgeschlagen hat endet doch glaub ich im bikepark willingen, da wäre ja für jeden was dabei.

Mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde morgen von 12:00h - 16:00h ne Runde drehen, hat jemand Lust?

Gruß Albert


----------



## maddy2 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann leider nur Sonntag


----------



## Captain-Hero (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub ich fahre morgen nach Willingen, je nachdem wie spät es heute wird ;P


----------



## Alwi (19. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch mal eine Abfahrt von sonntag

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24368


----------



## manni88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Hier noch mal eine Abfahrt von sonntag
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24368



Moin, seit ihr in dem Video auch in Bochum Gefahren? Und wenn ja wo genau?


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

Muss ich heute wirklich alleine fahren? 

Fall's doch noch jemand Lust bekommt, bitte melden. Ich fahre ab 12:00h

Und morgen ab 10:00h fahren, SB oder WH, weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Marksbo (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann heute, könnte so um 12:15 oder 12:30 am Wh sein.

Wenn dir das reicht.


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

12:15h WH wäre ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Bis 1500 muesste ich wieder daheim sein...dann könnte ich


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

das passt, muss auch bis16:00h daheim sein. bis gleich


----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Marksbo (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch gleich da


----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

neues Sprungbild von heute ist online...


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja cool aus.

Und was ist mit morgen? Hier oder Sauerland?


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Vote Sauerland  ;-) ..... hier hätte ich Bock euch ne Strecke zu zeigen falls wir hier fahren


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

es hängt jetzt noch vom michael ab, er wollte eventl. auch mit, dann wären wir vier mann.


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

aber wir können ja auch hier ne schöne große tour fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

also, sauerland wäre machbar...müssten wir aber früh los und ich habe noch nix vorbereitet...
ich habe nen Träger von Thule mit gleitmuttern und 2 - 3 Träger
das lohnt sich aber nur, wenn einer von euch ne gute Tour weiß, sonst wäre nur rumsuchen und dabei geht zuviel Zeit drauf.


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

das mit der tour macht jan. das mit dem gleitmuttern von thule habe ich auch. würdest du denn noch nen vierten drauf bekommen? aber das problem sind wahrscheinlich die breiten lenker.


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

Leute!

Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei. Hab nen gps track. Start brilon. 50 km 1000 hm ....  Bike arena sauerland trailtour. Die haben da einige touren könne. Auch ne längere nehmen o.ä. Aber die aoll ganz gut sein.  Start und ende ist in brilon.  Mein plStik fahrrad kann sowieso am besten mit ausgebautem vorderrad in den kofferaum wenn uns nen träger fehlt ....


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

ist das die tour 33


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Keine ahnung. Die heisst trailtour . Www.bike-arenasaUerland.de oderso .  Hab gerade kein pc in der nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Vier Räder sind machbar ...


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Arsch auf eimer, alles klar.   Alwi, tman markusbo ;-) und ich.  Wann wie und wo ?


----------



## Kabahl (20. Oktober 2012)

Fährt morgen denn auch jemand hier?


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

@Alwi ja ist die Tour 33   http://www.bike-arena.de/Media/Touren/Bike-Arena-Sauerland-Trailtour


----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2012)

Ali, ich komme um 8 zu dir. die anderen sollten dann auch da sein. schicke mal per pn die Adresse rum


----------



## Alwi (20. Oktober 2012)

OK dann fahren wir morgen. PN  kommt auch


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

9 ist nicht drinn ;-) ?   na wenns sein muss   hehe  dann müssen wir aber vor ort frühstücken  zusammen  ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

alwi siehe den post über dir


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2012)

Sauber ... hier der Track  http://www.bike-arena.de/Media/Touren/Bike-Arena-Sauerland-Trailtour   oder nen anderen aussuchen können wir ja noch bis zur abfahrt morgen besprechen welchen wir dann nehmen oder wohin wir dann genau fahren.

8 Uhr beim Alberto  auch wenn das ne harte Uhrzeit ist


----------



## Wichti (20. Oktober 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> Fährt morgen denn auch jemand hier?



Hi Marcel, ich fahre morgen hier. 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. Bin nicht in Form -wird also nichts Wildes.

Grüße, 

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (21. Oktober 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Hi Marcel, ich fahre morgen hier. 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. Bin nicht in Form -wird also nichts Wildes.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Jens



Super, dann bis um 10.


----------



## maddy2 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss leider passen, der Schreibtisch ruft


----------



## Alwi (21. Oktober 2012)

Super Tag heute


----------



## Janf85 (21. Oktober 2012)

SAG ja es ging nur hoch ;-) müssen wir nochmal andersrum fahren für bergab ;-)


----------



## Alwi (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen,
  Sonntag soll ja gemischtes Wetter sein, fährt trotzdem jemand? Würde eventuell auch fahre.


Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (25. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag wird bombenwetter mit 7 Stunden Sonne nur etwas kühl. kann da aber nicht. Ich wollte morgen wohl fix ne runde drehen so um 11 . Freundin hat Sonntag geb... Deswegen...


----------



## Alwi (25. Oktober 2012)

Morgen muss ich leider arbeiten und Samstag muss ich Decke Streichen, und wenn ich alles geschafft habe, dann werde ich Sonntag ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Marksbo (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte Samstag morgens.


Mfg Markus


----------



## dissident (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich biete Sonntag noch ne kleine Reha-Runde an. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus am Wochenende. Bin bei meinen Eltern.

Christof

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (27. Oktober 2012)

So, 
  alle Arbeit fürs Wochenende erledigt.   Fahre morgen 10:00 h SB.
  Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (27. Oktober 2012)

bin morgen dabei, muss aber um 2 wieder daheim sein...sehen uns um 10...


----------



## Alwi (27. Oktober 2012)

ok bis morgen. Brenn dir gerade ne DVD von Brilon 49 Minuten Video


----------



## Janf85 (27. Oktober 2012)

Brenn mal 2 mal ;-)  .... ich kann morgen nicht. Freundin Geburtstag....


----------



## Alwi (27. Oktober 2012)

ok mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin, ganz schön kalt heute


----------



## T-man__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Albert, wenn wir nur zu zweit sind, schlage ich das WH als Treffpunkt vor, dann haben wir nicht die kalte Abfahrt nach Dahlhausen
bitte bestätigen


----------



## Alwi (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann am WH


----------



## Wichti (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch Besuch - außerdem eine ziemliche Schniefnase :-(


----------



## Marksbo (28. Oktober 2012)

@ Alwi

mach mal drei draus ;-)


Ich kann heute leider nicht

Gestern wars aber ne super Tour !



mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (28. Oktober 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> @ Alwi
> 
> mach mal drei draus ;-)
> 
> ...




ok


----------



## dissident (31. Oktober 2012)

was geht denn morgen. ich werde ne kleine runde drehen. nichts wildes, hab noch ein dickes knie von sonntag. aber was muss das muss.


----------



## Alwi (31. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde auch gerne morgen fahren. Muss nichts wildes sein, nur so ein paar Trail rauf und wieder runter.


----------



## Marksbo (31. Oktober 2012)

Wo und wann denn ? Soll ja morgen im laufe des tages schlechtes Wetter werden


----------



## Alwi (31. Oktober 2012)

10:00h aber wo weiss nicht, kommt darauf an wer alles fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ein bisschen halsweh und bei dem Wetter mit Regen und so bin ich lieber raus


----------



## Marksbo (31. Oktober 2012)

Soll ja morgen erst trocken sein ;-)


----------



## T-man__ (31. Oktober 2012)

bin noch auf dem Rückweg aus Brüssel und da war gutes Wetter . mal sehen was morgen geht


----------



## Alwi (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde erstmal sagen 10:00h SB.


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

das Wetter sieht doch gut aus. 10:00h SB ???


Wer hat Lust und Zeit ???

Albert


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

muss erst noch mit dem hund gehen und kann erst später


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

sag ne zeit


----------



## Marksbo (1. November 2012)

Wetter geht ja noch, wäre dabei.


mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Moin Markus, der Michael wollte eventuell etwas später los, warte nur noch auf seine Zeitansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

dann sind wir wenigstens zu dritt


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

kann um 1100


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Ok dann um 11:00h SB ? und Markus wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## dissident (1. November 2012)

schade, elf ist mir zu spät. ich werde eher aufbrechen.


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

dann gebe ich mal gas


----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

ihr kennt auch gerne früher fahren. nachher soll es regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

ich schau dann gleich ins Forum, was draus geworden ist


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Also ich habe mich jetzt auf 11:00 Fixiert


@ Markus, wenn du auch kommst, dann bringe ich die DVD mit


----------



## Marksbo (1. November 2012)

ein bisschen früher als 11 fände ich jetzt besser.


mfg


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Sorry, aber wenn ihr euch immer so spät meldet, dann kann ich nicht mehr reagieren, ich brauche auch mindestens ne Stunde Vorlauf, sonst wird mir das alles zu stressig.


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

ich könnte jetzt 10:15h unten an der Trasse wo wir uns das letzte mal getrennt haben stehen, dann können wir gemütlich zur SB fahren und wären 11:00h da


----------



## dissident (1. November 2012)

Alles klar, ich dreh auch nur ne klein schnelle Runde. Hoffentlich klappt es Sonntag mit uns. Viel Spaß.

@all: wie isses mal wieder mit nem Stammtisch? Auch wenn die letzten Anäufe nicht von Erfolg gekrönt waren...


----------



## Marksbo (1. November 2012)

Dann lass uns um 10:30 da an der Trasse am neuen Gerichtsgebäude treffen.

mfg


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

das ist doch die falsche Richtung für mich, oder meinst du die neue Schule, denn da habe wir uns getrennt


----------



## Marksbo (1. November 2012)

ja da 


mfg


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

ok, dann mach ich mich jetzt fertig

@ Michael 11:00h SB geht jetzt klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (1. November 2012)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## dissident (1. November 2012)

so, ich war heute zweieinhalb schnelle stunden unterwegs und bin gerade noch vorm regen nach hause gekommen. zwar habe ich einen neuen weg auf einem berg, den zu kennen ich geglaubt habe, gefunden, aber ich wurde dafür von einer zecke gefunden. super. hebt die laune sowas. 
sonntag solls vom wetter her ok sein. bis hoffentlich dann.


----------



## Alwi (1. November 2012)

Naja unsere Runde war etwas länger, aber dafür haben wir auch einen sehr nassen Hintern bekommen.

War aber trotzdem ne super Runde.


----------



## Janf85 (1. November 2012)

Sonntag bin ich wohl auch wieder fit hoffentlich.


----------



## Alwi (3. November 2012)

Moin Moin,
hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt von Donnerstag.   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmMVGmE4cAw&feature=g-upl"]Der Grosse Kleine Baum - YouTube[/nomedia]


Vielleicht kann ich morgen auch.

Gruß Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (3. November 2012)

guten morgen leute,
melde mich auch mal für morgen an.

ich hoffe ich kann mit euch mithalten, habe ewig nicht mehr auf dem rad gesessen, lag zwischenzeitlich mal im KH und plage mich seit wochen mit erkältungen rum.

naja, notfalls drehe ich ab, wenns nicht mehr geht.

wo soll es denn hingehen, schon was in planung?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (3. November 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> melde mich auch mal für morgen an.
> 
> wo soll es denn hingehen, schon was in planung?
> 
> gruß mike


super, lange  nicht gesehen!
ich kann morgen auch nicht allzu lange, so bis 13h ca. einfach ein wenig durch die 11schweiz???


----------



## Alwi (3. November 2012)

10:00h von wo?


----------



## Alwi (4. November 2012)

Moin moin,
wie sieht es denn aus bei euch wer kommt wann wohin? Ich würde auch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (4. November 2012)

guten morgen,
ich wäre dabei, wenn es nicht zu sportlich wird. muss mich noch ein wenig schonen. 10uhr hört sich gut an.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (4. November 2012)

1000 an der sb ... bin dabei


----------



## Wichti (4. November 2012)

Bin leider noch erkältet. Viel Spaß heute!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (4. November 2012)

Wichti schrieb:


> Bin leider noch erkältet.
> 
> 
> Na dann mal gute Besserung, sonst wird das ja nie was mit dir.


----------



## Alwi (4. November 2012)

10:00h SB bin dabei


----------



## corratec1234 (4. November 2012)

ok. sb um 10uhr, bin da.
 @Jens, gute besserung. bin auch seit einer ewigkeit erkältet, irgendwie geht die rotzerei nie ganz weg. zum kot*en!!!

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (4. November 2012)

heute aufm rückweg am fluss entlang: ich schließe zu einer gruppe elektro-rentner auf und fahre slalom durch die leute nach vorne. rentner: oh da haben sie aber ein tolle e-bike. mit keilriemen und der motor ist so klein da hinten. wo ist denn der akku? ich: akku ist im rucksack, das spart gewicht. habe dann erklärt, wie man mitm drehgriff die verschiedenen geschwindigkeiten einstellen kann. dann bin ich weiter. 



ps liveberichte  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=189


----------



## corratec1234 (5. November 2012)

@stefan, geile Nummer. Die Gesichter hätte ich gerne gesehen. :-D :-D


----------



## T-man__ (5. November 2012)

ich hätte noch den Wlan akku erklärt.... ;-)


----------



## undetaker (5. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich such noch ein Team für den Winterpokal, oder Leute die eins mit mir aufmachen wollen, hat einer Bock?

Gruß Legi


----------



## Alwi (6. November 2012)

Die Banane fliegt am ersten Sprung. Hier der Film  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJlUjM-45FE"]Alles Banane - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Albert


----------



## Billybob (6. November 2012)

Auf der abfahrt war übr letztens beim dritten sprung ein bein-dicker ast auf kopfhöhe in der flugbahn positioniert.
Augen auf nech...


----------



## corratec1234 (8. November 2012)

also da liegt die banane, muss ich nächstesmal wieder einsammeln .

an meiner sprungtechnik werde ich noch arbeiten und dann auch den dritten mitnehmen.

war nur etwas verunsichert, weil michael etwas schrie, dass sich für mich nach platt anhörte, er meinte aber glatt. 
darum bin ich so in die eisen gegangen. 
egal, konntest ja auch noch bremsen .

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (8. November 2012)

ja hat doch alles gepasst. ab und zu bremse ich dort auch ab.


----------



## Janf85 (9. November 2012)

Sonntag !?  10° und *kein* Regen vllt. sogar Sonne....  Beste vorraussetzungen, sogar für die warmradler unter euch ;-)


----------



## Alwi (10. November 2012)

Ich bin schonmal dabei. Wann und Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (10. November 2012)

Mir egal. Treffpunkt wie immer ? Welche Uhrzeit ?


----------



## T-man__ (10. November 2012)

ok. lass uns treffen...irgendwo und irgendwann ;-)))


----------



## Alwi (10. November 2012)

10:00h SB oder WH? und dann Schlammschlacht 

@ Jan, 9:30h EDEKA?


----------



## Janf85 (10. November 2012)

Okay alwi..... Bin dann da.


----------



## dissident (11. November 2012)

ich brauche daten: 
wo treffen?
wie lang wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## manni88 (11. November 2012)

Ich würde auch mal gerne mitfahren, SB ist schwimmbrücke aber wo ist WH?


----------



## Alwi (11. November 2012)

Moin manni88 SB weißt du ja wh wäre Parkplatz weitmarer holz bei  N51° 26.375 E007° 11.714


----------



## TFox (11. November 2012)

Hi Alwi,
hatte schon vor einigen Wochen zu euch Kontakt aufgenommen- ist aber immer etwas dazwischengekommen- würde heute gerne mitfahren- 10.00 WH?


----------



## Alwi (11. November 2012)

Wenn keiner was sagt, dann lass uns um 10:00h am wh treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (11. November 2012)

Hi TFox, die sind sich heute nicht einig, deshalb hab ich das mal entschieden.
Also 10:00h WH geht dann klar


----------



## TFox (11. November 2012)

Alles klar! Bis gleich!


----------



## T-man__ (11. November 2012)

komme auch, bis gleich

schlage den H-Weg vor, bis bh auf ne Waffel ?


----------



## dissident (11. November 2012)

schöne runde heute, nächstes we wird bei mir leider nix, habe aber mal wieder lust au l-weg.
 @TFox: http://www.berg-mark-wege.de/Hattinger_Rundweg


----------



## TFox (12. November 2012)

Hi zusammen- war ne coole und knackige Tour mit euch- danke für den Link an dissident- bis bald!


----------



## Alwi (15. November 2012)

Moin moin, habs nicht früher geschafft. Hier das Video zu Sonntag. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24814

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.

Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (16. November 2012)

@ albert: schön, dass du dir immer so viel arbeit machst mit den videos.


----------



## Alwi (16. November 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> @ albert: schön, dass du dir immer so viel arbeit machst mit den videos.



So viel Arbeit ist das garnicht, nimmt halt nur viel Zeit in Anspruch, aber macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Alwi (16. November 2012)

Sonntag soll's ja leicht regnen, fährt trotzdem jemand?

Gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (17. November 2012)

@all - hat jemand zufällig noch ein paar gegenplatte für cleats übrig? die teile, die in die schuhe kommen und mit den cleats verschraubt werden?


----------



## Kabahl (17. November 2012)

@stefan: Da kommst du leider etwas zu spät, habe vor kurzem erst nen paar alte Schuhe entsorgt, aus denen hättets du die Platten haben können.

aber schau dochmal hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/20532?xtor=AL-8-

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## T-man__ (17. November 2012)

@ Stefan: ich habe noch welche...aber single release, wenn du damit klar kommst, kannst du die gerne haben


@all: habe mein Hardtail so gut wie fertig. hat jemand von euch noch nen Vorbau 100mm-120mm zum Probieren?


----------



## Alwi (17. November 2012)

Fährt denn morgen jemand ???????


Albert


----------



## T-man__ (17. November 2012)

morgen 1000 im WH???


----------



## Alwi (18. November 2012)

OK 10:00h WH geht klar


----------



## dissident (18. November 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> @_stefan_: Da kommst du leider etwas zu spät, habe vor kurzem erst nen paar alte Schuhe entsorgt, aus denen hättets du die Platten haben können.
> 
> aber schau dochmal hier:
> 
> ...




ja, genau die dinger eine ich
schade, wer zu spät komt....

bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (18. November 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> @ Stefan: ich habe noch welche...aber single release, wenn du damit klar kommst, kannst du die gerne haben
> 
> evtl. meine ich etwas anderes als du (siehe link von marcel).
> 
> ...



ja, hab noch einen im keller, ich messe mal aus, was der für maße hat. kann heute leider nicht fahren und und ihn dir mitbringen.
ich bin gespannt auf den hobel...


----------



## tutnix1 (18. November 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich genau WH?


----------



## Alwi (18. November 2012)

Moin tutnix1, wh wäre Parkplatz weitmarer holz bei  N51° 26.375 E007° 11.714 Blankensteiner Strasse / Schlo?strasse


----------



## tutnix1 (18. November 2012)

Danke
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## T-man__ (18. November 2012)

also bleibt es dabei? 1000 wh?


----------



## TFox (18. November 2012)

Hi zusammen- kann heute leider nicht mitfahren- viel Spaß!


----------



## corratec1234 (18. November 2012)

@Albert, hier der link zu dem bender fender. für den hinterbau kann man die vorlage aber nicht nehmen, da die kettenstreben asymetrisch sind, somit muss man da etwas änderungen vornehmen. aber das sollte ja kein ding sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9337565&postcount=11239

hier noch ein ähnlicher matschschutz

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...er-marshguard-produktvorstellung-gewinnspiel/

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (18. November 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @_Albert_, hier der link zu dem bender fender. für den hinterbau kann man die vorlage aber nicht nehmen, da die kettenstreben asymetrisch sind, somit muss man da etwas änderungen vornehmen. aber das sollte ja kein ding sein.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9337565&postcount=11239
> 
> ...






Dank dir Mike.

Hier das Video von heute.  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi5ZQDMUzms"]18 11 12 - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruß Albert


----------



## classictrailer (19. November 2012)

Hallo ich bin neu hier,

suche eine entspannte Truppe im Raum Hattingen/Bochum mit der ich gelegentlich eine kleine Tour drehen kann.
Bin konditionell noch Anfänger, denke aber das ich fahrtechnisch mich gut auf dem Bike halten kann.

Vielleicht gibt es hier ein paar Biker die mich mal mitnehmen möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (19. November 2012)

classictrailer schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier,
> 
> suche eine entspannte Truppe im Raum Hattingen/Bochum mit der ich gelegentlich eine kleine Tour drehen kann.
> Bin konditionell noch Anfänger, denke aber das ich fahrtechnisch mich gut auf dem Bike halten kann.
> ...





Einfach beim nächsten mal mit kommen. Eventuell Sonntag


----------



## cassn (21. November 2012)

Möchte/kann wer morgen um den Mittag rum ne Runde fahren?


----------



## Alwi (24. November 2012)

Michael 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


  Gruß Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (24. November 2012)

@Michael, alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## CubeSchosch84 (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich komme zwar eigentlich aus Düsseldorf, aber bin auch regelmäßig in Bochum und habe gehört dass es um Hattingen ganz schöne Strecken geben soll. Wäre also auch sehr interessiert mal was neues kennenzulernen.
Wenn es passt wäre ich nächstes Mal also gerne dabei


----------



## czlxst (24. November 2012)

@Michael, alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (24. November 2012)

Ich würde morgen ne kleine Runde fahren, bis max 14:00h. Hat wer Lust und Zeit?

Albert


----------



## dissident (24. November 2012)

@ michael: alles gute! lass dich feiern 

@ albert: morgen geht ne kleine runde. bin noch ganz knapp erkältet, werde es daher ein wenig langsamer angehen lassen.
an der schwimmbrücke?


----------



## Alwi (24. November 2012)

ok bin um 10:00 an der schwimmbrücke


----------



## T-man__ (24. November 2012)

na...vielen dank für die lieben gruesse ...
Morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Alwi (25. November 2012)

Moin moin und bis gleich an der SB


----------



## TFox (25. November 2012)

Hi Michael, herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich auch von mir- bin heute dabei- 10.00 SB- bis gleich! Axel


----------



## maddy2 (25. November 2012)

Alles gute nachträglich Michael und viel Spaß beim fahren. Ich hoffe dass ich es auch bald mal wieder schaffe.

Grüße
MAthias


----------



## Alwi (25. November 2012)

maddy2 schrieb:


> Alles gute nachträglich Michael und viel Spaß beim fahren. Ich hoffe dass ich es auch bald mal wieder schaffe.
> 
> Grüße
> MAthias




das hoffe ich auch mal.


----------



## Janf85 (26. November 2012)

Alles gute nachträglich mischa. War leider das ganze we auf der Arbeit eingebunden.....

Aber muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Bike am we. Bevor es dann Montag schneit !? ;-p


----------



## Alwi (28. November 2012)

War ja ne schöne Tour Sonntag [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vXWr7N4X7c"]25.11.12 Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]  und [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHGKl6BxGXU"]25.11.12 Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (30. November 2012)

hallo,
ich freue mich sehr darüber, unter dem dreck noch ein fahrrad zu erkennen. um dies zu feiern, möchte ich morgen eine klein runde drehen.
ist wer dabei?


----------



## Janf85 (30. November 2012)

Sonntag jap ! ;-)


----------



## Alwi (30. November 2012)

morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit. aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei


----------



## Wichti (30. November 2012)

Wenn jemand ein Sauerstoffzelt hat, würde ich am Sonntag auch mitkommen -allerdings nur für eine kleinere Runde. Muss aber erst mal schauen, ob mein Bike in der Zwischenzeit nicht zu Staub zerfallen oder durchgerostet ist.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (30. November 2012)

sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, wenn wir eine ruhige runde drehen.

soll sehr kalt werden und schneien, also warm anziehen männers.

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (1. Dezember 2012)

Albert, 9:30 wie immer ?  aber nur wenns dann nicht in strömen regnet ;-)


----------



## Alwi (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Jan, 9:30h wie immer 

@All, und wo treffen wir uns um 10:00h WH oder SB?

Albert


----------



## Wichti (1. Dezember 2012)

Würde sagen SB. Sieht allerdings relativ bescheiden aus wettermäßig.


----------



## Alwi (1. Dezember 2012)

SB ist OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (1. Dezember 2012)

Zurzeit ist es am schneien. Es wird auf jedem Fall schlammig und kalt.


----------



## TFox (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi! Bin heute dabei- 10.00 SB!


----------



## Alwi (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, es regnet ja nur leicht, fahren oder nicht fahren???


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Dezember 2012)

guten morgen,

also hier in wattenscheid regnet es in strömen. bin mir total unschlüssig


----------



## Janf85 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin mir auch unschlüssig... bei der Kälte durchnässt zu sein ist halt so eine Sache


----------



## Marksbo (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
Ich wäre ja auch mal wieder gerne dabei, ist aber bei dem Wetter mit einer Halsentzündung keine so gute Idee.

Obwohl mein Rad frisch aus der "Inspektion "ist    

Wenn ihr fahrt viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFox (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi- gut einpacken und ab gehts! Axel


----------



## T-man__ (2. Dezember 2012)

es hat aufgehoert zu regnen. eine schoene schlammschlacht hat halt ihren preis. ich bin dabei...


----------



## Wichti (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier regnet es auch - irgendwie uncool, bei Regen und 2 Grad loszufahren. Andererseits hört es ja vielleicht noch auf.

Was machen wir?


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Dezember 2012)

bin ich ja nicht alleine mit meiner unschlüssigkeit. sh*t wetter!!!


----------



## Alwi (2. Dezember 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> es hat aufgehoert zu regnen. eine schoene schlammschlacht hat halt ihren preis. ich bin dabei...






Ok ich bin auch dabei


----------



## T-man__ (2. Dezember 2012)

notfalls kleinere runde...aber ich will aufs bike


----------



## Janf85 (2. Dezember 2012)

Okay  aber anstiege fahr ich mit 1 kmh damit ich nicht so tief atme ;-)


----------



## Alwi (2. Dezember 2012)

gute EINSTELLUNG


----------



## Wichti (2. Dezember 2012)

O.k. Bis gleich.


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Dezember 2012)

bis gleich, komme auch...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (2. Dezember 2012)

Jungens....geile Tour heute....richtig schön eingeschlammt ....und ne leckere Waffel obendrauf...
Die Bilder sind online....schööööönnnn!!!


----------



## Alwi (2. Dezember 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Jungens....geile Tour heute....richtig schön eingeschlammt ....und ne leckere Waffel obendrauf...



 Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Video ist noch in Arbeit.


Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (2. Dezember 2012)

War TOP heute. 

Habe auch meine Bilder von heute hochgeladen.


----------



## Wichti (2. Dezember 2012)

Hat absolut Spaß gemacht die Tour. Danke für die Fotos!!!

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Alistar (3. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag 
Bin eig aus Wanne und fahre hier und da ... nur wollte ich mal fragen wo ihr am fahren seit?
Die Videos sehen echt gut aus , würde mal gerne wenn es geht mit euch fahren.

MFG Alex


----------



## Alwi (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir jetzt mal so ein kleinen Schlammschutz angefertigt. Das Papier ist nur noch darunter, damit man das auf dem Foto erkennt.


----------



## dissident (4. Dezember 2012)

@ all / 24h 2013: Mike und Albert haben es schon mal angesprochen. Wir wollen einen *Stammtisch*. Mit dem 24h-Team und allen anderen!
Freitags wäre gut. Macht bitte Vorschläge.
Wann könnt ihr? Wäre schön, wenn es diesmal klappt.

@ Alex: du kannst gerne mitfahren, wenn wir am fahren dranne sint (sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen). Ein funktionstüchtiges MTB, einen Helm und ein wenig Kondition vorausgesetzt. Treffpunkte erfährst du in hier.


----------



## Janf85 (4. Dezember 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal so ein kleinen Schlammschutz angefertigt. Das Papier ist nur noch darunter, damit man das auf dem Foto erkennt.




Meinst das bringt was ?` dann bau ich mir auch mal so ein Teil  hehe ....


Grüße


Video schon hochgeladen ;-) ?


----------



## Alwi (4. Dezember 2012)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Meinst das bringt was ?` dann bau ich mir auch mal so ein Teil  hehe ....
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...




ich hoffe das das was brinkt.

Video ist jetzt on.


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich benutze das ding schon länger, es bringt etwas. man wird zwar immer noch dreckig, aber es hält sich in grenzen. 
schaut mal hier, in dem thread sind noch ein paar vorlagen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10113512&postcount=103

das original, marsh guard, ist etwas anders geformt als der bender fender.

viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## dissident (4. Dezember 2012)

auch nett, wegen schnee und so. und technik und so


----------



## T-man__ (5. Dezember 2012)

wenn auch jemand heute frei hat...ich fahre gleich ne Runde...


----------



## Alwi (5. Dezember 2012)

*Stammtisch*: Also diesen Freitag kann ich leider nicht aber nächsten Freitag 14.12.12 könnte ich so ab 19:00h


----------



## TFox (5. Dezember 2012)

Geniale Runde - hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch! Grüße Axel


----------



## Alwi (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, Sonntag ein bisschen durch den Schnee?

Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich Fahr vllt am Samstag schon.... Mal schauen


----------



## Alwi (6. Dezember 2012)

ich kann nur Sonntag,s, bin ja auch ein Sonntagsfahrer :-D :-D:-*


----------



## Alwi (6. Dezember 2012)

upps, der letzte Smiley ist unbemerkt darein gerutscht. Mit dem Handy schreiben klappt nicht sp gut.


----------



## corratec1234 (6. Dezember 2012)

Nächsten Freitag könnte ich zum Stammtisch kommen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Alwi (6. Dezember 2012)

und die anderen???


----------



## dissident (7. Dezember 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> *Stammtisch*: Also diesen Freitag kann ich leider nicht aber nächsten Freitag 14.12.12 könnte ich so ab 19:00h




das passt mir auch gut.
dann sinds bis jetzt 

albert
mike 
stefan


----------



## Alwi (7. Dezember 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> das passt mir auch gut.
> dann sinds bis jetzt
> 
> albert
> ...




Nur drei Mann, das ist ja wie Sonntags bei Biken. Was ist mit euch los keine Lust oder keine Zeit?


----------



## Marksbo (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
fährt morgen jemand. ?



mfg Markus


----------



## Janf85 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ci ci Seniore ;-)


----------



## czlxst (7. Dezember 2012)

dissident schrieb:


> das passt mir auch gut.
> dann sinds bis jetzt
> 
> albert
> ...



Wäre auch dabei.

Bitte aber keine Location am Ende der Welt, besser für alle gut erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (8. Dezember 2012)

am we bin ich raus, erhole mich gerade von magen/darm. ist ja zum kotzen, bei dem herrlichen wetter 
 @Stammtisch: wir scheinen ja noch nicht einmal die 24h-truppe zusammen zu bekommen. finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Dezember 2012)

leute, meldet euch mal zum thema 24h stammtisch! 
fürs we bin ich leider auch raus, muss arbeiten...wünsche euch aber viel spaß

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (8. Dezember 2012)

Also ich werde morgen fahren, kommt noch jemand mit?
Würde dann 10:00h WH vorschlagen.

Albert


----------



## Wichti (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

Stammtisch Freitag, 14. Dezember, passt bei mir. Bin allerdings vorher in Bonn auf einer Veranstaltung, könnte sein, dass es etwas später wird - je nach Verkehrslage.

Morgen hätte ich schon Lust, kann aber nicht so lang fahren wegen Weihnachtsfeier.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
also ich könnte auch zum Stammtisch kommen.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## T-man__ (8. Dezember 2012)

Morgen eine schöne Schneetour? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns eine Latte und ne Waffel am BH gönnen...


----------



## Alwi (8. Dezember 2012)

T-man schrieb:


> Morgen eine schöne Schneetour? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns eine Latte und ne Waffel am BH gönnen...




das klingt sehr gut.  Treffpunkt bleibt bei WH???


----------



## Alwi (8. Dezember 2012)

@ Stammtisch, es sind ja jetzt fast alle dabei. Dann müsste jetzt nur noch jemand die Location aussuchen.


----------



## Alwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, das kann ja heute nur gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (9. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute raus. Leider bisschen zu viel gefeiert ...

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße


----------



## T-man__ (9. Dezember 2012)

bis gleich...am wh


----------



## Alwi (9. Dezember 2012)

bis gleich


----------



## dissident (9. Dezember 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> @ Stammtisch, es sind ja jetzt fast alle dabei. Dann müsste jetzt nur noch jemand die Location aussuchen.



was ist denn mit dennis und christof? hat jemand noch kontakt zu den beiden?
da wir ja erst mal ein paar sachen vorab besprechen möchten und mehr leute und mehr input immer willkommen sind, sind die anderen mitfahrer auch herzlich eingeladen mitzustammtischen.

zur location: wir haben uns sonst immer in und um linden getroffen. mal wattenscheid (chinese), mal hattingen (spanier) oder essen. den griechen und den italiener in linden gibt es ja nicht mehr (wir haben ja auch lange keinen stammtisch mehr gehabt ), bleiben noch la posta (auch spanier) oder eine variante in der umgebung. 
wenn ich weiß, wie viele leute wohin kommen, kann ich gerne einen tisch reservieren.


----------



## Alwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Geile Tour heute, anstrengend aber hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## T-man__ (9. Dezember 2012)

ich habe den Alwi heute kaputt gespielt...lach


Das Wasser stand in den Schuhen, 2 Garnituren komplett nass...aber es hat richtig Spass gemacht... und die Waffeln am BH waren wieder soooo lecker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja, heute hast du mich geschafft Michael.


----------



## Wichti (9. Dezember 2012)

@stefan: La Posta finde ich gut. Ich war dort zum letzten Mal bei unserem Stammtisch.

Dennis und Christof Rufe ich an.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (9. Dezember 2012)

La Posta find ich auch gut. 

Vielleicht sollten wir uns nur auch schon mal um eine Alternative kümmern, da um diese Jahreszeit immer gerne Weihnachtsfeiern sind. Aber erstmal abwarten und gucken wer alles dabei ist.

Marcel


----------



## Alwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Kabahl schrieb:


> La Posta find ich auch gut.
> 
> Vielelicht sollten wir uns nur auch schon mal um eine Alternative kümmern, da um diese Jahreszeit immer gerne Weihnachtsfeiern sind. Aber erstmal abwarten und gucken wer alles dabei ist.
> 
> Marcel




soviel abwarten können wir ja nicht mehr. es ist ja schon Freitag.


----------



## T-man__ (10. Dezember 2012)

Bilder von gestern sind on


----------



## Alwi (10. Dezember 2012)

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt von Sonntag

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25237


----------



## Fire578 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs, ich meld mich mal hier im Forum. Jens hat mich eben angerufen wegen Stammtisch. Ich kann am Freitag leider nicht. Wir haben Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma. 
Ich hab die letzte zeit leider auch kaum zeit zum fahren gehabt, da ich die Woche über in Frankfurt bin. Wenn es klappt bin ich diesen Sonntag dabei. 

Viele grüße Christof

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## dissident (11. Dezember 2012)

@ stammtisch:
dann bestelle ich heute nach der arbeit einen tisch für (bisher) sechs personen. freitag 19.30h wenn es recht ist.


----------



## Alwi (11. Dezember 2012)

für mich geht das klar. habt ihr auch vor dort zu essen oder nur besprechen. ich will euch ja schließlich nix vorkauen. ich muss nur wissen ob ich noch zuhause esse oder nicht.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Wichti (11. Dezember 2012)

@stefan: Super - vielen Dank. Freue mich schon.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich muss ca. 20:30 wieder abhauen, bekomme noch besuch. 
werde dann vorher etwas essen...

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (11. Dezember 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> für mich geht das klar. habt ihr auch vor dort zu essen oder nur besprechen. ich will euch ja schließlich nix vorkauen. ich muss nur wissen ob ich noch zuhause esse oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß Albert



das ist ein speiselokal, also iss!  wirst schon nicht alleine essen. 
http://www.zuraltenpost-laposta.de

tisch ist reserviert


----------



## Kabahl (11. Dezember 2012)

@ Albert:

Ich denke schon, dass der Eine oder Andere (mich eingeschlossen) dort etwas essen wird.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## czlxst (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte auch vor tapas zu essen.


----------



## Alwi (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann komme ich hungrig zum Stammtisch


----------



## Wichti (11. Dezember 2012)

Klar essen wir was. Da gibt es leckere Sachen!!


----------



## corratec1234 (13. Dezember 2012)

leute sorry, 
aber ich bin morgen nicht dabei. mich hat es total erwischt, liege mit einer erkältung flach.

ich hoffe ich bin sonntag wieder fit und kann mit euch eine runde drehen.

viel spaß morgen

gruß mike


----------



## Marksbo (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn noch platz ist kommen Jan und ich auch.


mfg Markus


----------



## dissident (13. Dezember 2012)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Wenn noch platz ist kommen Jan und ich auch.
> 
> 
> mfg Markus



jau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (13. Dezember 2012)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> leute sorry,
> aber ich bin morgen nicht dabei. mich hat es total erwischt, liege mit einer erkältung flach.
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin sonntag wieder fit und kann mit euch eine runde drehen.
> ...



sehr schade, gute besserung! vielleicht kannst du mal kurz deinen plan mit dem lkw mitteilen, dann können wir schon mal drüber sprechen.


----------



## Wichti (13. Dezember 2012)

@Mike: Schade, gute Besserung und viele Grüße!

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (13. Dezember 2012)

erstmal danke, ist echt doof das es mich schon wieder erwischt hat

also, 
ich dachte wir könnten evtl. fürs rennwochenende einen transporter mieten. wenn wir zusammenlegen wird es sicherlich nicht so teuer. finde ich eigentlich ganz gut wenn wir so einen wagen haben, da wir dann alles an material und bikes in einem fahrzeug haben und wir darin schlafen können, oder auch feuchte sachen trocknen können. gibt dann auch nicht so das problem mit den parkplätzen vor ort. ihr könnt das ja mal einfach diskutieren. 
ich bin wie immer schon ab freitag vor ort

beim nächsten stammtisch bin ich wieder dabei

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (15. Dezember 2012)

Schöner Abend gestern, sollte man öfters machen. 

Morgen soll es leichte Regenschauer geben, ich würde trotzdem fahren, wenn noch einer LUST auf SCHLAMMPACKUNG hat, dann bitte melden.

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (15. Dezember 2012)

fahre ein kleines ruendchen...hab sonne gesehen


----------



## Alwi (15. Dezember 2012)

werde morgen ein bisschen schlamm aus dem muttental mitnehmen. 

kommt jemand mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (15. Dezember 2012)

falls jemand lieber wo anders fahren möchte, dann bin ich auch dabei. hauptsache fahren.


----------



## Marksbo (15. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es nicht morgens schon sche.... regnet wäre ich Richtung Muttenal dabei 



Mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (15. Dezember 2012)

ok, dann schauen wir mal um 8:00h rein, damit noch genügend zeit für nen treffpunkt ist.


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

So Leute, wie sieht es aus, jemand Lust und nicht Wasserscheu? 
Dann bitte melden WH oder SB ist mir egal.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Wichti (16. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus. Heute Familie.

Viel Spaß und Grüße,

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (16. Dezember 2012)

dann lasst uns wh treffen. dann haben wir die muttentaloption. aber nur , wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet. letzte woche hat mir gereicht


----------



## Marksbo (16. Dezember 2012)

Sollen wir uns um halb elf an der neue Schule treffen ?



Mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

ok bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

@markus 10:00h Wh das wäre 9:30 h an der Schule


----------



## czlxst (16. Dezember 2012)

Komme auch, wartet auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (16. Dezember 2012)

bin raus heute, ist doch ein wenig später geworden gestern


----------



## Marksbo (16. Dezember 2012)

Ziemlich jetzt an und fahr los, müsstet ihr Warten


----------



## T-man__ (16. Dezember 2012)

markus...wir frieren...fahren los ueber hattingen zum bergerhof


----------



## Marksbo (16. Dezember 2012)

Ganz mies die paar Minuten hättet ihr noch warten können


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

war wieder ne Super Tour heute.

@ Markus, wir haben ja schon 15 min. gewartet, und du bis nochmal 15 min. später gekommen. Sorry aber bei diesen Temperaturen sind 30 min einfach zulange.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Marksbo (16. Dezember 2012)

Hatte mit dir ja halb elf abgemacht und dann nicht mehr hier rein geschaut. Habe ja nunmal auch nen Gewissen weg bis zum wh. Weiß ja nicht wieso es dann doch unbedingt 10 sein musste

Naja egal


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

abgemacht war da garnichts, und der Treffpunkt ist immer um 10:00, weil das bei den langen Touren sonst zu spät wird.


----------



## Alwi (16. Dezember 2012)

Video steht bereit

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25299


----------



## Janf85 (21. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag soll es den ganzen Tag ******** und viel Regnen ... ich drück mich noch vorm einweihen bei dem Wetter :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (21. Dezember 2012)

gerade bei so einem wetter muss man einweihen 
haste noch kein bild?


----------



## Alwi (21. Dezember 2012)

fährt vielleicht heute noch jemand ? hätte zeit.

Albert


----------



## Janf85 (21. Dezember 2012)

Heute ?  mhh ne sorry muss noch paar geschenke besorgen 


Bild ist in meiner Galerie


----------



## Alwi (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, werde heute noch ne Runde drehen so ca. 14:00h, wenn einer Lust und Zeit hat bitte melden.

Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (22. Dezember 2012)

Habe zwei Bilder von meinem neuem Bike hoch geladen.


----------



## dissident (22. Dezember 2012)

@Daniel. glückwunsch, nettes gerät!

@ sonntagsrunde: morgen bin ich raus, war heute mittag schon fahren. wahrscheinlich werde ich montag morgen fahren, dann war das rad 1 1/2 tage sauber. das reicht dann auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab's ja gestern schon gesehen, aber ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen, sehr schon.

Dann haben wir ja morgen zwei neue Bikes in unserer Runde zum einweihen.

Also ich werde morgen auf jedem Fall fahren

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Daniel, meinen Glückwunsch...aber die Gabel müssen wir noch umlackieren...so neon grün oder so...

Viel Spass mit dem Teil

@ Alwi: ich glaube, für morgen bin ich raus...bekomme kein frei wegen Fest- und Urlaubsvorbereitungen.


----------



## Alwi (22. Dezember 2012)

Ok Michael, dann wünsche ich dir ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und viel Spaß im Urlaub beim Skifahren.
Gruß Albert


----------



## classictrailer (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich hatte mich bereits vor einiger Zeit schon einmal gemeldet. Ich fahre so meine Runde (ca. 10 km) in der Nähe der Dahlhausener Schwimmbrücke Richtung Winz-Baak. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich im Wald immer mal wieder Mountainbikespuren gesehen. Falls hier jemand in der Gegend unterwegs ist und Lust hätte mit einem Amateur von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine kleine Runde ( 1 -2 h) zu drehen, würde es mich freuen wenn er sich bei mir meldet.


----------



## Alwi (22. Dezember 2012)

gibt es denn noch jemanden der morgen ne runde dreht?


----------



## czlxst (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Albert, bei dem Wetter werde ich zu Hause bleiben und die Einweihung verschieben.


----------



## T-man__ (23. Dezember 2012)

@ Daniel und Albert, ich habe ein paar Experimente mit den Videos gemacht und mal eines entwackelt... das Ergebnis ist echt gut....Ich brauche bei Gelegenheit mal etwas Rohmaterial von Euch ;-)


----------



## Alwi (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Daniel, hast recht bei dem Wetter hab ich auch keine Lust. Übrigens die Pedalen sind echt super.
Werde dann vielleicht Donnerstag oder Freitag ne Runde drehen. 



Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Michael, bring dir bem nächsten mal ein Stick mit.


----------



## Fire578 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jungs,
bei dem Wetter bin ich leider auch raus. Schade, wäre gerne vor Weihnachten nochmal eine Runde mit euch gefahren. Wenn es in den nächsten beiden Wochen mal trocken ist, bin ich aber auf jeden Fall mal für eine Runde dabei. 

Ich wünsche allen hier frohe Weihnachten und schöne Festtage. 

Gruß Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (23. Dezember 2012)

So sieht das aus wenn man alleine fährt.         [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2moC9Bp9ZGk"]22 12 12 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## T-man__ (23. Dezember 2012)

Alwi...interessante Fahrlinie... ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (23. Dezember 2012)

Und ne bodenprobe genommen .... ;-p


----------



## Alwi (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte nur mal schauen ob das noch die Erde ist, die am Tage zuvor untergehen sollte


----------



## czlxst (24. Dezember 2012)

Neues Bike habe ich heute auf einer kurzen Testrunde eingeweiht.
Fährt sich Bergauf etwas anders, Bergab aber auch.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janf85 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dämpfer nicht zu weich und rebound..... macht viel aus  musste mal rumtesten mit. Und natürlich platform beim hochfahren reinmachen aber das kennst du ja...


----------



## dissident (24. Dezember 2012)

hier sind schon mal die marathon termine für 2013: http://www.marathon-trophy.de/

hier ctf:
http://asc09.iphpbb3.com/forum/86034323nx16647/termine-touren-events-f6/nrw-ctf-cup-2013-t908.html

euch schöne feiertage und danke für die karte an daniel und steffi


----------



## corratec1234 (25. Dezember 2012)

frohe weihnachten leute!
 @Daniel, sehr schönes bike

weihnachtliche grüße 

mike


----------



## Alwi (25. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (25. Dezember 2012)

eventuell morgen nee kleine runde, dann 10:00h wh. kommt wer mit?


----------



## czlxst (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du den Regen zum aufhören bewegst, würde ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## Alwi (25. Dezember 2012)

mache ich


----------



## classictrailer (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde morgen mal eine kleine Schnupperrunde mitkommen. 10:00 WH ist ok.


----------



## Alwi (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, wie sieht aus, ich würde fahren. Wer noch?

Albert


----------



## Alwi (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre um 10:00 am WH vorbei, für die die Lust haben bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## classictrailer (26. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei. bis 10:00Uhr


----------



## Alwi (26. Dezember 2012)

Coole Tour heute. 
@ Daniel, am Video bin ich noch dran, aber habe mal was ausprobiert und nach dem fünften mal  hats dann geklappt. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25443

Ich werde weiter üben 

Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (26. Dezember 2012)

Video ist on

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25449


----------



## Alwi (26. Dezember 2012)

Werde Freitagvormittag ne Runde drehen. Soll ja wohl trocken bleiben, wer Lust hat bitte melden.


  Albert


----------



## Janf85 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr wohl samstag ... muss arbeiten ....


----------



## dissident (28. Dezember 2012)

Alwi schrieb:


> Werde Freitagvormittag ne Runde drehen. Soll ja wohl trocken bleiben, wer Lust hat bitte melden.
> 
> 
> Albert


du glücklicher, ich sitze auf der arbeit und die sonne scheint


----------



## Alwi (28. Dezember 2012)

Na da kann ich dich trösten, es kommt immer anders als man denkt 
mache heute ein auf Familie und darf dann morgen fahren. Soll ja auch trocken bleiben. Morgen wollte ja der Jan und event. noch der Daniel mitfahren.

Aber morgen werde ich auf jedem Fall fahren, brauche noch knapp 30 Km um meine 4000 Km zu knacken.

Albert


----------



## Janf85 (28. Dezember 2012)

MOrgen scheint ja auch die Sonne noch mehr als heute 

12 Grad und Sonne  für morgen


----------



## Janf85 (28. Dezember 2012)

So, Morgen (Samstag)  kann ich um 10:30 Uhr an einem Treffpunkt sein.

Von mir aus auch 10:30 Edeka   wenn nur die üblichen verdächtigen kommen.

Würde auch gerne mal wieder muttenthal wobei da alles im schlamm untergehen sollte, oder in hattingen da diesen trail den ich suche (TFox/ Alwi wissen vllt. bescheid was ich meine) oder Sportplatz Esborn ....

UNd ähm ich hab 2 kg mehr auf den rippen und 2kg am Bike und bin 4 wochen nicht gefahren ;-)  Gnade


----------



## Marksbo (28. Dezember 2012)

Du fährst jetzt LITEville also stell dich nicht an.  

Bin morgen dabei, sagt mir nur rechtzeitig  den Treffpunkt.


Mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (28. Dezember 2012)

wenn sich sonst niemand mehr meldet würde ich sagen wir treffen uns um 10:30 Uhr bei mir? liegt ja aufem weg zu allem ....


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Dezember 2012)

guten abend,

ist für morgen etwas geplant?

gruß mike


----------



## czlxst (29. Dezember 2012)

Albert und ich treffen uns um 10:00 in WH.


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid

gruß


----------



## Alwi (29. Dezember 2012)

und biste dann auch dabei ???


----------



## TFox (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen, ich bin morgen dabei. LG


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Dezember 2012)

ja klar, wenn es nicht gerade schei**e regnet


----------



## Alwi (30. Dezember 2012)

Sorry Leute bin raus für heute 

Gruß Albert


----------



## czlxst (30. Dezember 2012)

Werde heute auch aussetzen. Ist mir zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (30. Dezember 2012)

entschuldigt,muss auch absagen...
wünsche euch viel Spaß....
vielleicht hat jemand Neujahr Lust zu fahren?
wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch
Gruß Mike


----------



## Janf85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ne, dienstag regnet es mir zu viel ... aber richtung wochenende solls trockener werden....


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Dezember 2012)

tach,Wochenende hab ich leider Dienst.
dann kann ich mir mit meiner bremse ja Zeit lassen,hat schonmal jemand eine bremsleitung durch den Rahmen [email protected] Arbeit!!!

guten rutsch Leute

Gruß Mike


----------



## Alwi (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25531




Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (2. Januar 2013)

Soo, gestern hat ja die neues Saison begonnen nachdem vorgestern die alte abgeschlossen wurde ;-)   hoffe bei allen ist alles gut verlaufen....

WIe siehts am wochenende aus?  Es könnte ja trocken bleiben ... Sonne gibts wohl erst ab nächste woche ...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo meine lieben Bikefreunde!!! 

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und seid gesund, munter und voller Tatendrang ins Jahr 2013 gerutscht.

Da ich wieder anfangen will mir biken wollte ich fragen ob sich jemand bereiterklärt mit mir ne Einstiegsrunde zu drehen?
Hab diese Woche noch frei. Also Freiwillige vor und auf das es nicht regnet!!!

LG
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nach 8 Tagen auf der Skipiste, in denen jede Minute ausgenutzt wurde, bin ich jetzt wieder im Lande. Ich habe dicke Oberschenkel und Waden mitgebracht und die wollen jetzt wieder in die Pedale...
Ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Neues Jahr und wünsche uns allen in diesem Jahr wieder viele gemeinsame tolle und hoffentlich unfallfreie Touren.


----------



## Alwi (4. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues auch dir Michael, na wenn deine Beine unbedingt wieder aufs Bike wollen, dann hätte ich diese Tour Sonntag für dich ( Wh - Blankenstein - Muttental - über Kemnade nach Wh. 45 Km und 1200 Hm plus eigene Anfahrt zum Wh. 
Daniel hatte die Tour schon für letztes WE raus gesucht. aber da hatte es zu sehr geregnet und alles ist Wort wörtlich ins Wasser gefallen. :-(


Also Sonntag 10:00h Wh wer mit möchte bitte melden. Wird anstrengend aber spaßig.


Guß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (5. Januar 2013)

Wo geht die Tour denn genau lang ? Hätte noch wen der evtl mit wollen würde aber der ist nicht so Mega fit, kann man irgendwo günstig aussteigen ?


----------



## Alwi (5. Januar 2013)

@Jan,  ich kann dir jetzt nicht jeden Waldweg beschreiben, die grobe Richtung habe ich angegeben und du kennst doch unsere Touren. Wenn dein Kollege sich etwas auskennt in der Umgebung, dann kann er zur jeder Zeit aussteigen. Im Prinzip fahren wir nur um den Kemnader See und nehmen dabei alle Berge mit. 

Gruß Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Januar 2013)

vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, sage aber noch bescheid.
weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich die ganze tour schaffe?

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (5. Januar 2013)

Das weiss ich auch noch nicht ;-)


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. Januar 2013)

Servus,

also die Tour von morgen hört sich gut an. Nur leider bin ich was aus der Übung und werde sie nicht in dem Tempo und HM schaffen.

Fährt jemand was langsameres für Wiedereinsteiger?

Dennis


----------



## Alwi (5. Januar 2013)

Leute lasst uns doch erst mal treffen, und wir schauen dann wo wir fahren, so dass alle mithalten. 

Wir könnten ja auch Bergerhof lecker Waffel essen 

Dann sag mal bitte ob Wh oder SB mir ist das egal die Tour war ja nur ein Vorschlag.


Gruß Albert


----------



## Marksbo (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen dabei. 10 Uhr Wh ??

Auf die Waffel könnte ich aber verzichten :   ( Weihnachten ist ja gerade erst vorbei )   

Wieviel ich schaffe ( km / hm ) seh ich dann


Mfg Markus


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Januar 2013)

ich komm zum WH, bin pünktlich da.

leute mit der bionicon kettenführung, wie lang ist eure kette? ich habe sie erstmal in der eigentlichen länge gelassen, weiß aber nicht ob sie dann zu lang oder zu kurz ist?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (5. Januar 2013)

die länge bleibt


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Januar 2013)

ah ok, dass ist gut dann muss ich nix mehr ändern.

schmatzt euer rp23 auch wenn man das rad einfedert? meiner hört sich irgendwie komisch an, muss wohl mal einen service machen.

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (5. Januar 2013)

hallo Jungens,
ich habe mir ne Erkältung mitgebracht und werde morgen erst mal pausieren. Fahr mal ein paar Hoehenmeter für mich mit. 

@ Mike: Das mit dem Dämpfer ist normal in der Zeit nach Weihnachten, das sind die vielen Kekskrümel... ;-)))


----------



## Alwi (5. Januar 2013)

Also mein RP23 schmatzt nicht. Aber ich bin ja auch schon zwischen den Feiertagen gefahren 

Ich bin dann auch 10.00h Wh


@ Michael, gute Besserung


----------



## corratec1234 (5. Januar 2013)

leute, ich habe eher weniger als mehr gegessen, daran kann es also nicht liegen.

habe gerade hier im forum gelesen, dass da wohl luft im öl ist und man einen service machen sollte. 
bin eh nicht so zufrieden mit dem dämpfer, der fühlt sich irgendwie leblos an. 
 @Michael, auch von mir gute besserung.

mike


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Januar 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> leute, ich habe eher weniger als mehr gegessen, daran kann es also nicht liegen.
> 
> habe gerade hier im forum gelesen, dass da wohl luft im öl ist und man einen service machen sollte.
> bin eh nicht so zufrieden mit dem dämpfer, der fühlt sich irgendwie leblos an.
> ...


Dort hin und Du wirst ihn nicht mehr wieder erkennen.
http://www.tftunedshox.com


----------



## Janf85 (5. Januar 2013)

Kann auch sein wenn du am luftdruck gespielt hast, das ein paar luftbläschen im öl wandern und er deswegen schmatzt oder wenns länger stand.....  wenns nicht weggeht  kann aber auch ein service nicht schaden ....

hierzu kannste auch  suspension-flatout  in dortmund mal checken.


----------



## Alwi (6. Januar 2013)

Moin moin, bei mir ist trocken bis gleich


----------



## Janf85 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich, noch nen jan und markus kommen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. Januar 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein wenn du am luftdruck gespielt hast, das ein paar luftbläschen im öl wandern und er deswegen schmatzt oder wenns länger stand.....  wenns nicht weggeht  kann aber auch ein service nicht schaden ....
> 
> hierzu kannste auch  suspension-flatout  in dortmund mal checken.



Gino von flatout-suspension macht aber nur den Luftkammerservice nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Und den Luftkammerservice kannste auch selbstmachen.Der hat nichts mit Luftbläschen im ÖL zu tun.Der service bei Toxo ist auch sehr teuer,aber beim Push kannts Du dir direkt den Dämpfer so machen lassen ,wie Du es haben willst auf deine bedürfnisse.
Gruß


----------



## Janf85 (6. Januar 2013)

Jo Oke, bei Fox wusst ich nicht genau.... Als RS Nutzer


----------



## Alwi (12. Januar 2013)

Sieht ja gut aus für morgen, fährt morgen jemand?  Die Sonne genießen  
Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (12. Januar 2013)

moin jungs...geiles Wetter...ich fahre gleich mal ne glatte Runde mit dem Hardtail...


----------



## Alwi (12. Januar 2013)

und wie sieht mit morgen aus?


----------



## Janf85 (12. Januar 2013)

Fahre auch  jetzt gleich ne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (12. Januar 2013)

morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Alwi (12. Januar 2013)

super viel Spaß noch heute


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Januar 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Alwi (12. Januar 2013)

wo treffen wir uns denn SB oder WH


----------



## corratec1234 (12. Januar 2013)

wh fänd ich gut,von da können wir ja auch überall hinfahren.

was zieht ihr denn an? soll ja richtig kalt werden!!!
gruß mike


----------



## dissident (12. Januar 2013)

@ michael: hat du den neuen hobel schon fotografiert? @Mike: heute war es knackig kalt auch ohne wind. nimm vor allem was für die füße mit.
ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen komme, habe heute ne kleine runde nach längerer zwangspause gedreht und werde morgen auch nicht viel mehr schaffen. wenns passt bin ich um 10 am wh und drehe im zweifelsfall vorher wieder ab. wartet aber nicht auf mich.


----------



## Alwi (12. Januar 2013)

Ok, bin dann auch 10:00h WH

Albert


----------



## TFox (13. Januar 2013)

Hi! Bin dabei. 10.00 WH!:


----------



## Alwi (13. Januar 2013)

Moin moin, na dann zieht euch mal warm an. Bis gleich


----------



## dissident (13. Januar 2013)

habs leider heute morgen nicht mehr geschafft. hätte klappen können, wenn ich nicht nen platten gehabt hätte, bestimmt vom gefrorenem matsch. bin dann etwas später einmal um langenberg gefahren, auch nett. hoffentlich klappts nächste woche. bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (18. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dieses WE leider raus. 

  Gruß Albert


----------



## TFox (19. Januar 2013)

Hi! Wer fährt morgen- habe richtig Bock auf ne Schneerunde! Treffpunkt? Hat jemand vielleicht Interesse an einem Spikereifen? Könnte einen neuen Continental Spike Claw 240 2,1 anbieten.


----------



## Wichti (19. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

fährt morgen überhaupt jemand?

Grüße, Jens


----------



## TFox (19. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre! Treffpunkt WH wäre mir lieber, da wir heute noch feiern.


----------



## T-man__ (19. Januar 2013)

ich möchte auch fahren, hab die entscheidung noch nicht, ob besser Hardtail auf Spikes oder Fully mit Fat alberts. Die Wege sind schön glatt gelaufen, war eben im WH.


----------



## TFox (19. Januar 2013)

Spikes sind sicher die bessere Alternative!


----------



## TFox (20. Januar 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es heute schaffe mitzufahren. Wenn ja, melde ich mich.


----------



## T-man__ (20. Januar 2013)

faehrt denn ueberhaupt noch jemand? alleine brauch ich mich ja nicht am wh zu treffen. ;-)


----------



## TFox (20. Januar 2013)

Hi- habe gestern abend festgestellt, dass die Talas wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Kälte ganz träge reagiert. Die Frage ist, ob das beim Fahren nach und nach besser wird? Ansonsten wäre 10.00 etwas zu früh, da ich getade etst wach geworden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Januar 2013)

dann lass es uns heute ausfallen lassen. hab diese woche schon 90km im schnee gefahren. bis naechste woche dann


----------



## splaxt (24. Januar 2013)

Passt zwar nicht so ganz hier rein, aber kann mir wer einen Bikeladen in Bochum oder Weitmar empfehlen?


----------



## manni88 (24. Januar 2013)

splaxt schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht so ganz hier rein, aber kann mir wer einen Bikeladen in Bochum oder Weitmar empfehlen?



Moin, ich kann dir 2 Rad napieralla empfehlen, ist auf dem wattenscheider Hellweg in höntrop.Top Beratung und service


----------



## manni88 (24. Januar 2013)

Was suchst/brauchst du denn genau?


----------



## splaxt (24. Januar 2013)

Im moment nur eine Niete für ne 9fach Kette oder eine neue Kette.


----------



## manni88 (24. Januar 2013)

splaxt schrieb:


> Im moment nur eine Niete für ne 9fach Kette oder eine neue Kette.



Das sollte mit Sicherheit kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (25. Januar 2013)

hallöchen,
wollte mich schon mal für Sonntag anmelden.

10:00 SB fänd ich ganz gut

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (26. Januar 2013)

Fährt gleich jemand? wollte ne kleine Runde drehen


----------



## TFox (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Michael! Wetter ist ja heute genial. Wann willst du fahren? Morgen soll es ja ziemlich glatt werden.


----------



## T-man__ (26. Januar 2013)

mache mich gerade fertig und fahre in 10 min los. Richtung WH und dann mal sehen


----------



## T-man__ (26. Januar 2013)

hab dir meine tel nummer per pn geschickt


----------



## TFox (26. Januar 2013)

Konnte das Fenster nicht öffnen- Pop Up Blocker. Könnte um 12.45  am Treffpunkt sein- ist schon knapp!


----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Also ne kleine Runde werde ich morgen auf jedem Fall fahren. Fall's noch jemand fährt, bitte melden.

Albert


----------



## Janf85 (26. Januar 2013)

Mhhhh kein bock auf das wetter. Bin raus


----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Ja das Wetter ist auch nix für Leute die Angst vor Schlamm, Wasser und Kälte haben. (Warmduscher)


----------



## Janf85 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin schon mehrmals bei schnee und minusgraden und regen und schlammm gefahren und hab da morhen einfach kein bock drauf sondern baue lieber meine lev ans bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Ja ich erinnere mich, bei der letzten gemeinsamen Fahrt im muttental, bist du als einziger sauber den Berg runter gekommen.  Ob das Liteville wohl SELBSTREINIGEND ist 


Aber wenn du keine Lust hast, dann bis zum nächsten mal, und viel Spaß beim einbau.


----------



## Janf85 (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, bock ist nicht die frage... bock hab ich aber naja es reicht nicht für die umstände und basteln und sauber machen muss ich auch mal wieder also jo dir auch viel spass


----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Fährt denn morgen überhaupt jemand ?


----------



## czlxst (26. Januar 2013)

Bin auch für morgen raus, Erkältung. 
 @Jan, welche Lev hast du, 125 oder 150 mm?

Gruß Daniel.


----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Gute Besserung Daniel. Ne Erkältung habe ich gerade hinter mir.


----------



## dissident (26. Januar 2013)

moin, ich melde  ich für morgen leider auch ab, bin auch noch erkältet. viel spaß wenn jemand fährt


----------



## corratec1234 (26. Januar 2013)

nabend,
bin auch leider raus!!!
nachdem ich neue lager in den rahmen eingesetzt habe und eine neue schwarze kurbel samt neuen innenlager montiert habe, hat sich die aussenhülle für die schaltung am eingang in den rahmen verabschiedet. die hülle ist nun zum viertenmal aufgerissen, dreimal hat sie rose schon gewechselt. innenverlegte züge sehen zwar gut aus, kann aber auch nerven wenn man mal was wechseln muss...

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (26. Januar 2013)

Na dann muss ich ja wohl allein fahren.


----------



## Janf85 (26. Januar 2013)

@Daniel 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (27. Januar 2013)

Moin moin, ich werde heute fahren. Kommt noch jemand mit? Treffpunkt wäre dann egal.


----------



## Alwi (1. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen,
wie siehts denn mit diesem Sonntag aus, fährt jemand???  Letztes WE bin ich dann doch nicht gefahren aber jetzt Sonntag werde ich auf jedem Fall fahren, bin ja schon voll auf Entzug 

Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich muss auch mal wieder und Sonntag regnet es ja erst ab 16 Uhr und morgen nachmittag kann es etwas vortrocknen


----------



## Alwi (1. Februar 2013)

also wirst du sonntag fahren? sag mir mal auf welcher wetterseite du immer schaust, bei wetter.com regnet es schon ab 14:00


----------



## Janf85 (1. Februar 2013)

Hab so eine Wetter App. Gekauft die aber um Welten besser ist als Wetter.com. App. Heißt weather pro  

Also was Vorhersage angeht, ist die schon oft besser gewesen wenn ich mal drauf geachtet habe. Meine Freundin schuldet mir noch ein Eis von der letzte Wetter Wette ... Sie versucht es ab und zu mal ... Ihre Quelle ist Wetter.com ;-) ....

Weiß noch nicht genau mit Sonntag, weil muss vorher noch basteln am bike ...und wegen zeit gucken ob ich's schaff ...


----------



## Alwi (1. Februar 2013)

bis jetzt bin ich mit der wetter.com  immer gut gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (1. Februar 2013)

hast du nicht letzten sonntag schon geschraubt


----------



## Janf85 (1. Februar 2013)

Naja die sattelstütze muss halt noch ran und das kabel verlegt werden


----------



## T-man__ (2. Februar 2013)

Moin jungs, ich war die ganze Woche nicht auf dem Bike. Morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall, egal welches Wetter ist... @Jan: Schrauben kann man nachts, Sonntags = fahren ;-)))


----------



## Janf85 (2. Februar 2013)

Nachts schraub ich mir vielleicht nen Bier in Kopp oder den Kopp ins Kissen ;-)


----------



## Alwi (2. Februar 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> Moin jungs, ich war die ganze Woche nicht auf dem Bike. Morgen fahre ich auf jeden Fall, egal welches Wetter ist... @_Jan_: Schrauben kann man nachts, Sonntags = fahren ;-)))



Richtige Einstellung

@ Michael, von wo willst du los? SB oder WH?


----------



## T-man__ (2. Februar 2013)

lass uns am WH treffen...bis morgen


----------



## Alwi (2. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann 10:00h Wh. 
Bis morgen


----------



## Janf85 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr dann 9:30 über edeka @Alwi und dann zum wh um 10 ....


----------



## Alwi (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Jan, stehe dann um 9:30 am EDEKA


----------



## Marksbo (3. Februar 2013)

Morgen,

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (3. Februar 2013)

na Jungs, alle wieder heil daheim?

1150 hm bei dem Wetter auf 59 km...den Schnitt heute veröffentliche ich lieber nicht ;-)


----------



## Alwi (3. Februar 2013)

Video ist on.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W18cwUGcuM"]3 02 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Janf85 (4. Februar 2013)

MOin, hat von euch noch wer ein paar PLatform Pedale über ?  Meine Freundin braucht noch welche, muss also nichts wildes sein ... eher so Cross Country ;-)


----------



## czlxst (4. Februar 2013)

Hi Albert, sind die Reifen schon abgefahren oder was ist bei Minute 3:00 passiert? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janf85 (4. Februar 2013)

Die 2,5er Reifen haben halt in Pfützen zu viel Auftrieb... wie Schwimmflügel ;-) .... Ausserdem sind die nur bis 8 Km/h bergauf zugelassen  ;-)


----------



## Alwi (4. Februar 2013)

Ja [FONT="]Aquaplaning, so ist das mit den Breitreifen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit 
Aber die Landung war Butterweich 
[/FONT]


----------



## T-man__ (5. Februar 2013)

das war nicht der Schlamm und das war auch nicht der Reifen...man achte vor 3:00 auf die rechte Hand...eine nackte Banane...und es muss die Schale gewesen sein, auf der du ausgerutscht bist


----------



## Alwi (8. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen,

wollte mich schon mal für ne Runde am Sonntag anmelden.

Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Februar 2013)

guten morgen,
bin auch dabei...
habe mein bike umgebaut, neue kurbel und lager montiert.
rad knackt nicht mehr, lag doch an defekten lagern im rahmen für den umlenkhebel.
sind eure gabel und dämpfern bei dem wetter auch so richtig hart? meine gabel bewegt sich kaum noch

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (9. Februar 2013)

@ mike: das liegt daran, dass du wasser statt öl eingefüllt hast...du sparst am falschen ende...;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Februar 2013)

hahaha, könnte sein michael. ich hatte ja auch wasser statt öl in meiner kindshock ...
wann gehts denn morgen los und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## T-man__ (9. Februar 2013)

letztes Mal sind wir ja über Blankenstein zum BH gefahren...da sind mir die Jungs aber zusammengebrochen...lach...
Ist an der Ruhr wieder Hochwasser? Dann lass uns an der Dahlhauser Seite der Schwimmbrücke treffen. Ich würde gerne wieder Richtung Bergerhof fahren, dann aber über Wasserturm - Nierenhof...
10:00 Wie immer...


----------



## Alwi (9. Februar 2013)

10:00h SB bin Dabei.
Muß aber spätestens 15:00 daheim sein.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (10. Februar 2013)

Moin moin, ganz schön kalt heute. Bis gleich


----------



## corratec1234 (10. Februar 2013)

allerdings!!!!!
wo bleibt der frühling?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (10. Februar 2013)

Bilder sind on ;-)))


----------



## Wichti (11. Februar 2013)

Cool. Das hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern!!!


----------



## Alwi (11. Februar 2013)

Video ist auch on

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SqxdNZAJmg"]10 2 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Janf85 (12. Februar 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> Bilder sind on ;-)))



und auch mit GPS Tag ... gewollt ;-) ?  solange keine geheimen Trails dabei sind, denn die kennt jetzt das Forum


----------



## T-man__ (12. Februar 2013)

hab die GPS Tags mal entfernt...sonst weiß jeder, wo der Baum umgekippt ist... ;-)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Februar 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> hab die GPS Tags mal entfernt...sonst weiß jeder, wo der Baum umgekippt ist... ;-)


Das weiß auch so jeder ,der hier in der gegend fährt.Ihr solltet aber wie im Video am Wasserturm ,ein wenig langsamer im Wald unterwegs sein,wenn Fußgänger mit Hunden dort sind,sonst wird der Weg von den lieben Leutchen wieder mit Stöcken und anderen sachen zugeschmissen.
Gruß


----------



## T-man__ (14. Februar 2013)

na...der Albert war nicht schnell genug für die Fusshupe... sonst hätte er die nicht an den Hacken gehabt... ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620629 

hat da jemand Interesse ?


----------



## Alwi (15. Februar 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620629
> 
> hat da jemand Interesse ?




 Ich denke, das werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin.
*Aber Sonntag wird es trocken bleiben und der Schnee ist auch weg, also Schlammschlacht ist angesagt. Hat denn da jemand Interesse?

Gruß Albert
*


----------



## billisyuk (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billisyuk (16. Februar 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch, genießt die Festtage auf das es bald wieder losgehen kann und die angefutterten Pfunde wieder fallen möge


----------



## Alwi (16. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen,
fährt denn morgen jemand ? 

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (16. Februar 2013)

ja...die Schlammschlacht lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen..

freue mich schon drauf. Morgen 10:00 Schwimmbrücke?


----------



## Alwi (16. Februar 2013)

ok, freue mich auch schon, 10:00 h sb geht klar


----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)

Wasserturmtrail


----------



## dissident (17. Februar 2013)

Alwi schrieb:


> Wasserturmtrail


du pöser pube hast das wort gesagt


----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)

war ja coole heute


----------



## T-man__ (17. Februar 2013)

sag nicht, du bist den "du weißt schon wo" Trail gefahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)

nee hab geschoben


----------



## T-man__ (17. Februar 2013)

Langsam!!!


----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)

na klar, damit die zunge drin bleibt


----------



## Alwi (17. Februar 2013)

schöne fotos


----------



## T-man__ (17. Februar 2013)

Bilder sind im Fotoalbum


----------



## T-man__ (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (17. Februar 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620629
> 
> hat da jemand Interesse ?


Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist die Frage eher ob 46er oder 66er.


----------



## dissident (20. Februar 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ist die Frage eher ob 46er oder 66er.



ja, je nach tagesverfassung. fahre auch gerne mit


----------



## T-man__ (21. Februar 2013)

Start ist am Baldeney See. Wenn wir mit den Rädern schon hin- und rückfahren, müssen wir überlegen, ob es die lange Runde werden kann.


----------



## F4B1 (21. Februar 2013)

Deswegen ja tagesformabhängig. Wenn ich gut drauf bin fahr ich auch Marathondistanzen.


----------



## T-man__ (22. Februar 2013)

hier noch einer von letztem WE:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvi9OZfRsik"]20130217114147 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Alwi (23. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen,
wenn morgen* ohne *Spikes gefahren wird, dann bin ich dabei. SB oder WH wäre mir egal.

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (23. Februar 2013)

ja, ok, ich nehme das HT mit "ohne Spikes" ....lach


----------



## dissident (23. Februar 2013)

moin,
da ich morgen um 13h schon wieder zuhause sein möchte, werde ich schon etwas früher losfahren. nächste woche dann gerne wieder um 10h!
bis dann und viel spaß

.stefan


----------



## Alwi (23. Februar 2013)

10:00h von wo? und wer fährt denn überhaupt morgen?


----------



## T-man__ (23. Februar 2013)

ich schlage vor, dass wir uns um 10 00 im Weitmarer Holz treffen. Ich komme auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (23. Februar 2013)

ja die brauchen wir morgen. 
ok dann bin ich um 10:00 am WH mit Fülly und ohne Spikes


----------



## Alwi (24. Februar 2013)

Heute ist Snowriden angesagt


----------



## T-man__ (24. Februar 2013)

Fotos sind on...

hab noch einen kleinen Eindruck hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L-ZbhTQjhQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alwi (24. Februar 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> Fotos sind on...
> 
> hab noch einen kleinen Eindruck hier:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L-ZbhTQjhQ&feature=youtu.be





Sieht gut aus die Bilder und das Video, und die Tour war zwar anstrengend aber trotzdem spaßig. Mein Bike hat heute nach der Tour auch ne heiße Dusche bekommen


----------



## Alwi (25. Februar 2013)

Video ist on [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8VjHQqeM94"]24 02 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dissident (2. März 2013)

moin jungs,

brauche mal techn. Hilfe:
habe heute nach der Tour (mit Sonne!) die Kurbeln demontiert und  bei der Wiedermontage gemerkt, dass die "Kettenblatt-Seite" nicht  bündig am Innenlager liegt. Ist alles fest und mit richtigem Drehmoment.  Sieht aber  komisch aus und knackt unter Belastung. Der Riemen ist aber gerade ("Kettenlinie" stimmt also).
Kennt sich jemand mit GXP bzw. Sram Kurbeln aus?
Ich vermute, dass es so ok ist und was mit der Ausrichtung des Riemens zu tun hat und das Knacken einfach aufgrund der Demontage und weil alles schon viel zu lange leise lief zustande kommt. Trotzdem bin ich unsicher, ob ich damit fahren kann....Mist.

Danke


----------



## Alwi (2. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan,
also ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen.

Fährt denn morgen jemand bei den Sommerlichen Temperaturen   ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren 

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (2. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

ich würde das mal mit Montagepaste zusammenbauen, das hilft in den meisten Fällen. Außerdem, was knackt, scheint noch zu leben...;-)

Morgen fahre ich natürlich...und natürlich ohne Spikes...

10:00 Wh oder SB???


----------



## Alwi (2. März 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich würde das mal mit Montagepaste zusammenbauen, das hilft in den meisten Fällen. Außerdem, was knackt, scheint noch zu leben...;-)
> 
> ...



Ich auch  ..... Würde 10:00 SB vorschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (2. März 2013)

alles klar 1000 ander SB

Bis gleich...


----------



## Alwi (2. März 2013)

ok bis gleich


----------



## Alwi (3. März 2013)

doch lieber spikes


----------



## Alwi (3. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Michael und ich haben heute eine schöne Runde gedreht. Aber was ist denn mit EUCH los? Habt ihr alle keine Lust mehr, oder warum kommt keiner mehr von EUCH mit?

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (3. März 2013)

so....ein paar Eindrücke von  heute...

http://youtu.be/vwjjs5ZIgaU


----------



## corratec1234 (4. März 2013)

@Alwi,
ich musste arbeiten und letzte woche hatte ich eine fiese grippe.
nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei, wenn ich meine gabel bis dahin nicht geschrottet habe.
ich werd mal nen service machen, wird wohl mal zeit...
lief ja in letzter zeit sehr schwergängig das teil, eigentlich bewegt sie sich ja nicht mehr

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (5. März 2013)

@ Mike: eingerostet wegen Nichtbenutzung???


----------



## dissident (7. März 2013)

so, ich bin dienstag vormittag die erste tour des jahren in kurzen hosen gefahren. ha. jetzt kommt ihr...
nachtrag technik: spalt zwischen innenlager und kurbel ist bei sram/gxp ok, nur das knacken muss ich noch weg bekommen, ist aber mit ein bischen matsch schon weniger geworden


----------



## T-man__ (7. März 2013)

pöööhhhh kurze hose am Dienstag...

Hab mir Montag morgen bei -5°C eine astreine Halsentzündung angeradelt...und damit hat es sich erstmal ausgeradelt....


----------



## Marksbo (7. März 2013)

Hi,
Ich wäre ja auch mal wieder dabei, leider habe ich im Moment Probleme mit dem um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.  
Sonntags  ist leider der einzige Tag zum Ausschlafen.

Mal Sonntag das Wetter abwarten. Vielleicht geht dann was


Mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (7. März 2013)

@ Michael,  gute Besserung,  dann hab ich richtig Glück gehabt, bin auch die ganze Woche mit dem Bike zur Arbeit,  aber mein Hals hat sich nicht entzündet. 

Dann muss ich wohl Sonntag ganz allein fahren, denn es soll ja wieder  schlechteres Wetter geben.

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (9. März 2013)

bin definitiv raus für morgen...viel Spass und iss ne Waffel für mich mit


----------



## dissident (9. März 2013)

ich schau morgen früh mal, wie das wetter ist. 
sollte es nicht regnen, werde ich allerdings wieder schon früher als 10h fahren.


----------



## Alwi (15. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,


 morgen soll es ja trocken bleiben. Ich werde ne kleine Runde bis max 14:00 Uhr fahren. Falls jemand Lust und Laune hat bitte melden.

  Gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (15. März 2013)

hallo albert,
ich wollte morgen auch fahren, kann aber leider erst gegen mittag. wird also nix mit zusammen fahren 

bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder...

.stefan


----------



## Alwi (15. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (15. März 2013)

hallo stefan, 
schade, aber ich kann leider nur bis 14:00 h, aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der lust und laune hat.

Albert


----------



## Fire578 (15. März 2013)

Man,
ich wollte dieses WE endlich mal wieder fahren. Aber jetzt bin ich krank. Erkältung. Die muss leider erst weg. Kann ich gerade nicht gebrauchen.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (15. März 2013)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Man,
> ich wollte dieses WE endlich mal wieder fahren. Aber jetzt bin ich krank. Erkältung. Die muss leider erst weg. Kann ich gerade nicht gebrauchen.
> 
> Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.
> ...


 
Gute Besserung Christof,

aber meldet sich denn vielleicht auch noch jemand der morgen mitkommt


----------



## Alwi (16. März 2013)

*KLEINE LOCKERE RUNDE*


Moin Moin ,

ich fahre um 10:00 an der SB vorbei falls es sich doch noch jemand überlegt sollte er dort stehen oder sich vorher noch melden.

 Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (16. März 2013)

ich bin dabei, warte auf mich an der sb.

ich beeile mich

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (16. März 2013)

Moin Mike,  alles klar ich warte


----------



## T-man__ (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
die Erkältung hält mich immer noch im Griff....wird wieder nix mit fahren...Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass


----------



## Kohlenkind (16. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

würd gern mal ein paar Trails in der Heimat kennenlernen. Nehmt ihr auch Neulinge mit?


----------



## corratec1234 (16. März 2013)

war das eine schöne aber schwere tour...
  @Kohlenkind,
klar kannst du dich bei uns anschließen, kein ding.
von wo kommst du denn? der ruhrpott ist groß
treffpunkt ist meistens die schwimmbrücke/pontonbrücke in bochum-dahlhausen oder der parkplatz im weitmarer holz in bochum-weitmar, genaue daten kann dir dann sicher jemand geben. 

 @Michael und christof, wünsche euch gute besserung

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (16. März 2013)

was soll das mit dem wind? nur gegenwind und kalt, muss nicht mehr sein jetzt. war heute drei stunden unterwegs und kaum andere biker gesehen....
der halb gefrorene matsch ist so toll wie sand


----------



## Kohlenkind (16. März 2013)

Bin gebürtiger Westenfelder, wohne momentan in aber in Hattingen, Treffpunkte sollten daher kein Problem sein. Meldet euch einfach, wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt. 
War heute auch mit ein paar aus dem Team 11Schweiz unterwegs. Waren ca. 35km und 900 Hm. Ist das auch euer Level? War nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr ziemlich platt. Bodenverhältnisse sind wirklich eher bescheiden :kotz:


----------



## Alwi (16. März 2013)

Kohlenkind schrieb:


> Bin gebürtiger Westenfelder, wohne momentan in aber in Hattingen, Treffpunkte sollten daher kein Problem sein. Meldet euch einfach, wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt.
> War heute auch mit ein paar aus dem Team 11Schweiz unterwegs. Waren ca. 35km und 900 Hm. Ist das auch euer Level? War nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt dieses Jahr ziemlich platt. Bodenverhältnisse sind wirklich eher bescheiden :kotz:



wart ihr zu viert, dann haben wir uns heute wohl gesehen unten in velbert, ihr seit richtung isenburg


----------



## Kohlenkind (17. März 2013)

Jep, waren anfangs zu viert...sind im Muttental gestartet und dann wusste ich nicht mehr, wo ich war 
Ich war der mit der gelb-grünen Kanarienvogeljacke und dem Fahrrad mit der halben Gabel


----------



## Alwi (17. März 2013)

[FONT="]Ja an einer Gelben Jacke kann ich mich erinnern, wir waren nur zu zweit und hatten beide eine GiftgrÃ¼ne Jacke an und auch beide mit Rosebikes unterwegs.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]NÃ¤chste Tour wird wohl erst nÃ¤chsten Sonntag sein, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, dann kannst du gerne mit fahren. Treffpunkt wird kurzfristig entschieden. Ist 10:00 Uhr WH oder SB wie oben beschrieben.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Unsere Touren liegen meistens auch so bei 50 â 60 Km und 1000 Hm mit inkl. Anfahrt.[/FONT]


----------



## Kohlenkind (17. März 2013)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Nächstes WE kann ich leider nicht, aber ich werd bestimmt nochmal mitkommen. Bis dahin ist meine Kondi auch wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (17. März 2013)

@ albert, hier mal was zum thema treppen  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRT73XEjE1k"]Insane First Person View of Urban Downhill Mountain Biking - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Alwi (17. März 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @ albert, hier mal was zum thema treppen
> Insane First Person View of Urban Downhill Mountain Biking - YouTube




is cool aber kannte ich schon, aber schau mal hier rein.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ11DbkHVYs"]Wuppertal - die etwas andere Fahrradstadt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## corratec1234 (17. März 2013)

bekannte von mir wohnen in w`tal, dass mit den treppen haben die mir schon mal erzählt.
problem ist nur, man muss erstmal hochradeln vom tal aus um die treppen runter fahren zu können...

gruß mike

p.s. noch bei wikipedia gefunden 

"Man zählt 469 öffentliche Treppen mit insgesamt 12.383 Stufen, 23 Treppen stehen unter Denkmalschutz. Die wohl bekannteste Treppe in Elberfeld ist das Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen, die längste durchgehend gerade ist die Jakobstreppe mit 155 Stufen, die die Friedrich-Ebert-Straße mit dem Nützenberg verbindet. Mit 168 Stufen ist die Anilintreppe die größte aller Wuppertaler Treppen"


----------



## Alwi (17. März 2013)

wenn du einen Trail runter fahren willst, dann musst du ja auch erstmal hochradeln 
ist doch völlig normal


----------



## Alwi (20. März 2013)

Sieht ja so aus als könnte man Sonntag endlich mal wieder im Schnee fahren.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. März 2013)

ja hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr,freue mich schon auf den Schnee....immer nur Sonne und Hitze ist ja auch nix;-)


----------



## Marksbo (21. März 2013)

Ich glaube Alwi meinte Schlamm und nicht Schnee . 

Mfg Markus


----------



## corratec1234 (21. März 2013)

hä, er schreibt aber doch Schnee...egal!!!der ganze mist kann sich nun verziehen,will endlich sommerkleidung tragen....

Gruß Mike


----------



## Alwi (21. März 2013)

ich meinte auch schnee, und das war ironisch gemeint. hab so langsam auch die schnauze voll.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. März 2013)

ich habe heute bei krass optik (drehscheibe in bochum) einen flyer mitgenommen, dort gibt es sportbrillen mit clip-in fÃ¼r 149â¬ inkl. 3 wechselglÃ¤ser, brillenband usw. dachte das wÃ¤re mal ein tipp fÃ¼r unsere brillentrÃ¤ger hier und eine alternative zur adidas brille?

gruÃ mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. März 2013)

Ich sagte doch Schnee . Ich würde trotzdem fahren, irgend einer Lust und Zeit Sonntag zu fahren ...... dann bitte melden.

Albert


----------



## T-man__ (23. März 2013)

bin immer noch nicht ganz fit...je nachdem, wie sich das heute entwickelt, würde ich morgen einen Versuch wagen...ich muss wieder aufs bike...3 Wochen Zwangspause reichen mir echt.

Eine lange Runde wird es dann aber wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2013)

Kein Problem,  hauptsache wir fahren überhaupt einwenig


----------



## Marksbo (23. März 2013)

Hi,

bei einer kleinen Runde ab WH bin ich dabei.

kann nur bis 15:00 Uhr


mfg Markus


----------



## Janf85 (23. März 2013)

Ich bin auch aus dem Urlaub wieder da..  3 Wochen zwangspause reichen mir jetzt auch   ... eigentlich muss ich noch ne runde basteln bevor ich fahren kann, und ich bin alles andere als fit. Aber wenn wir ne kleine Runde fahren und ich dann danach noch Zeit habe zum Basteln, verschieb ich das Basteln von heute auf morgen nach dem Biken...

also so bis 14/15 Uhr hätte ich dann auch Zeit und Lust ....  aber nur wenns wirklich ne entspannte runde wird und es nicht Schneit, ich bin 30 Grad gewohnt im moment ;-)


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch aus dem Urlaub wieder da..  3 Wochen zwangspause reichen mir jetzt auch   ... eigentlich muss ich noch ne runde basteln bevor ich fahren kann, und ich bin alles andere als fit. Aber wenn wir ne kleine Runde fahren und ich dann danach noch Zeit habe zum Basteln, verschieb ich das Basteln von heute auf morgen nach dem Biken...
> 
> also so bis 14/15 Uhr hätte ich dann auch Zeit und Lust ....  aber nur wenns wirklich ne entspannte runde wird und es nicht Schneit, ich bin 30 Grad gewohnt im moment ;-)





für ne entspannte runde ist der treffpunkt wh aber nicht der richtige, aber mir ist das egal, ob wir vom wh oder vom sb losfahren


----------



## Janf85 (23. März 2013)

sieht eher schlecht aus mit mir morgen... ich sag später nochmal bescheid oder komme dann spontan... muss mal gucken. hab doch einiges zu tun, bin ja gestern erst ausm Urlaub wieder angekommen...


----------



## Alwi (23. März 2013)

ich werde dann morgen um 10:00 am wh sein.

Albert


----------



## Alwi (24. März 2013)

man ist das heute wieder kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (24. März 2013)

Nicht nur kalt, sondern auch ganz schön windig .



Mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2013)

bei den spruengen muessen wir wegen des aufwinds aufpassen, nicht ueber den kritischen punkt zu kommen


----------



## Marksbo (24. März 2013)

@ Alwi

Um 9:45 an der neuen Schule ?


----------



## dissident (24. März 2013)

mist , ich schaffs nicht ganz. habe gerade erste gesehen, dass wh. versuche nachzukommen. ansonsten sehen wir und unterwegs hoffentlich...


----------



## Alwi (24. März 2013)

Coole Tour heute, habe 1154 Positive Höhenmeter bei 50,18 Km 
War wohl doch etwas mehr.


----------



## T-man__ (24. März 2013)

boaaaahhhh....bin ich platt...aber eine geile Tour mit klasse Trails...das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht...


schöne Sprungbilder...nur ohne Kopf...lach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (24. März 2013)

Alwi schrieb:


> Coole Tour heute, habe 1154 Positive Höhenmeter bei 50,18 Km
> War wohl doch etwas mehr.




Das erklärt warum ich so fertig bin.

Nächstes mal nehm ich mehr  Essen und trinken mit


----------



## Janf85 (24. März 2013)

oh mann, ihr werdet mich sowas von töten nächstes mal ... das wetter ist leider zu schecht zum trainieren ;-)  hehe  naja es wird hoffentlich bald  ;-)


----------



## dissident (25. März 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> boaaaahhhh....bin ich platt...aber eine geile Tour mit klasse Trails...das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht...
> 
> 
> schöne Sprungbilder...nur ohne Kopf...lach...



köpfe werden überbewertet. und ich sach noch, nicht so nah ran, da kommt der kopf nicht mit drauf. amateure.


----------



## T-man__ (26. März 2013)

die sonne scheint...und lockt mich für ne lockere Tour nach draussen...mache mich mal fertig...

einen schönen Gruß an die arbeitende Bevölkerung


----------



## zeKai (26. März 2013)

Pffff. Ich muss auch mal wieder fahren damit ich nicht sterb im Sommer .


----------



## Alwi (26. März 2013)




----------



## Janf85 (26. März 2013)

Ach der Kai, lebt auch noch ;-) ....

naja wenn dann die uhr umgestellt wird und es etwas wärmer ist, kann man ja fast schon wieder innerhalb der woche fahren


----------



## dissident (26. März 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> die sonne scheint...und lockt mich für ne lockere Tour nach draussen...mache mich mal fertig...
> 
> einen schönen Gruß an die arbeitende Bevölkerung



mach das! ich war gestern noch mal für 2 stunden unterwegs. war schon wärmer als sonntag, trotz wind. 
ich freue mich schon auf die fotos, soll ja ein begnadeter fotograf gewesen sein


----------



## T-man__ (26. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

da leg ich da so einen Sprung hin...und der Kopf fehlt...aber schön viel Landschaft drauf...
Ich hab dir den Link auf die Dropbox geschickt, da kannst du das runterladen...Von dir ist da ein einzelner Kopf bei...kannste dann draufmontieren...lach

Heute mit Gegenwind war echte Quälerei, mit Rückenwind genial...für morgen such ich mir einen Windschattenweg zum Bergerhof...


Hey Kai...freue mich von dir zu lesen...wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Tour? Weisst du noch, wo dein Bike abgestellt ist?


----------



## Kohlenkind (27. März 2013)

Kohlenkind schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu wissen. Nächstes WE kann ich leider nicht, aber ich werd bestimmt nochmal mitkommen. Bis dahin ist meine Kondi auch wieder besser.



Also, bin wieder in Bochum und hätte jetzt mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour. Gibts da ne MTB-Ostereiersuche oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (27. März 2013)

ich fahre gleich richtung bergerhof...wenn jemand mit moechte...bitte melden...geplant ist schwimmbruecke...wasserturm...nierenhof...felderbachtal...was gemuetliches im windschatten


----------



## Janf85 (27. März 2013)

Ham hier alles urlaub oder was ;-)


----------



## T-man__ (27. März 2013)

jaaaaa


----------



## zeKai (27. März 2013)

Ich fahr gleich ein wenig aber langsam und sehr wenig


----------



## T-man__ (27. März 2013)

waffel schmeckt...


----------



## corratec1234 (27. März 2013)

ist schon etwas für karfreitag geplant? 

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (27. März 2013)

Noch nicht ;-p aber ich hab wohl bock


----------



## corratec1234 (27. März 2013)

das ist wohl gut 

hoffentlich wird das wetter bis dahin noch etwas, äh wie hieß das noch, ach ja "WÄRMER"

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (27. März 2013)

4 grad .. ja wärmer als heute ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (27. März 2013)

super, wir wollen ja auch nicht zu viel erwarten, ist ja erst april....


----------



## Janf85 (27. März 2013)

ich denke, für april ist es ja schon recht sonnig....


----------



## Marksbo (27. März 2013)

aber immernoch ein Paar Grad zu kalt.

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, wenn Freitag oder Samstag einer fährt wäre ich dabei


----------



## corratec1234 (27. März 2013)

freitag bin ich dabei

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (27. März 2013)

freitag kann ich aber nicht so lang...
heute eine herrlich sonnige touf gehabt...gut fuer die seele
morgen fahr ich auch...falls noch wer urlaub hat...


----------



## Kohlenkind (27. März 2013)

Freitag wär ich auch dabei, wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt....sagt einfach wann und wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (28. März 2013)

guten Morgen, ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr....
die Frage ist nur,ob wh oder sb? 
wir sind schon lange nicht mehr den K-weg gefahren....

Gruß Mike


----------



## Kohlenkind (28. März 2013)

Beschreibt mal kurz den K-Weg....KM und Hm und ein bisschen Fahrprofil...H-Weg hab ich schonmal gehört, sind über 80 km und über 2000 Hm...das wäre mir zu heftig.


----------



## corratec1234 (28. März 2013)

Hallo kohlenkind,
wir fahren nie den kompletten H-weg....
würde eine sehr lange Tour werden,soviel Zeit hat dann doch niemand von uns zum biken.

die k-weg Tour ist Ca.40-50km lang und ca.1000hm kann man schaffen,kommt drauf an wie man sie fährt...
Treffpunkt wäre dann SB in dahlhausen...

Gruß Mike


----------



## wozibo (28. März 2013)

Kohlenkind schrieb:


> Beschreibt mal kurz den K-Weg....KM und Hm und ein bisschen Fahrprofil...H-Weg hab ich schonmal gehört, sind über 80 km und über 2000 Hm...das wäre mir zu heftig.


Ganz so heftig ist der H-Weg nun auch nicht (sind nur etwas über 70km und ca. 1.600hm)  , aber trotzdem kein Vergleich zum K-Weg.

Der eigentliche K-Weg hat meines Wissens nur so um die 25km und entsprechend weniger hm, dafür aber einen deutlich höheren Trailanteil als der H-Weg.


----------



## corratec1234 (28. März 2013)

wer ist denn nun morgen dabei?
 @Kohlenkind, du kennst die treffpunkte?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (28. März 2013)

hey ho, bin morgen auch dabei. k-weg ist super. um 10 an der sb? oder geht auf früher? @Kohlenkind . treffpunkt bei 51.420667, 7.146433 (bei google.maps suchen)


----------



## corratec1234 (28. März 2013)

10uhr ist super, oder sind noch ein paar für einen früheren treffpunkt?


----------



## Marksbo (28. März 2013)

Wer fährt denn jetzt morgen und von wo ?



Mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (28. März 2013)

Also,ich fahre ...und ich treffe mich mit dem ein oder anderen an der Schwimmbrücke in Dahlhausen... hoffe ich doch wohl...und der K-Weg gefällt mir auch...

Ich muss noch was beichten...hab heute gesündigt...Die Waffel am Bergerhof war nicht nur mit Puderzucker sondern mit Kirschen und Sahne...leeeecker....  hab ich aber gebraucht, da heute deutlich weniger Sonne durch die Wolken kam, brauchte die Seele einen Ausgleich...


----------



## Kohlenkind (29. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, muss euch leider spontan absagen. Ich fahr heute doch mit nem Kumpel, der kann aber erst ab 13 Uhr, dann sind die Temperaturen hoffentlich auch ein bisschen höher. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (29. März 2013)

mache mich jetzt gleich auf den weg...


----------



## T-man__ (29. März 2013)

wie sieht es mit morgen aus? fährt noch jemand?


----------



## dissident (30. März 2013)

ich werde wahrscheinlich erst wieder montag zeit haben aufs rad zu steigen


----------



## Marksbo (30. März 2013)

gestern leider verpennt,

fährt heute mittag jemand ?



mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (30. März 2013)

eventuell werde ich Montag auch ne Runde fahren, muss aber spätestens 14:00 Uhr zuhause sein 

Gruß Albert


----------



## dissident (30. März 2013)

@ marksbo - schaffe es doch noch, heute eine runde zu drehen. wenn die kleine mittagsschlaf macht, werde ich ne schnelle tour machen. isenberg, abstecher in die elf und schulenburg zurück, ca. 1,5 bis max. 2 stunden.

@ alwi - hört sich gut an mit mo, möchte auch früh wieder zuhause sein.


----------



## Kwoon (30. März 2013)

Ich wollte mich euch beizeiten mal anschließen. Ihr startet meistens im Weitmarer Holz oder? Was fahrt ihr so genau? Schon Freeride und in voller Montur? Oder durchwachsen?

Grüße!


----------



## Alwi (30. März 2013)

hallo kwoon, also helm ist flicht,  knie und ellbogenschoner sind vom vorteil. schau dir mal die videos bei mir an, da siehst du wie und was wir so fahren. 

Gruß Albert


----------



## Kwoon (30. März 2013)

Merci Albert 
Das gefällt mir ganz gut! Helm und Schoner habe ich - sollte also alles unproblematisch sein.
Und wo fahrt ihr meistens? Wohne im Bochumer Norden und bin bis dato eher weniger im Süden gefahren. Nur mal zum Kemnadersee und weiter Richtung Hagen oder über Dahlhausen in Richtung Ruhr und dann weiter nach Essen. Richtige Waldstrecken bin ich daher leider weniger gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwoon (30. März 2013)

Also zumindest im Süden von Bochum.


----------



## Marksbo (30. März 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> @ marksbo - schaffe es doch noch, heute eine runde zu drehen. wenn die kleine mittagsschlaf macht, werde ich ne schnelle tour machen. isenberg, abstecher in die elf und schulenburg zurück, ca. 1,5 bis max. 2 stunden.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## dissident (30. März 2013)

Kwoon schrieb:


> Merci Albert
> 
> Und wo fahrt ihr meistens? Wohne im Bochumer Norden und bin bis dato eher weniger im Süden gefahren.



hi, wir starten meist an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen oder auch am weitmarer holz. von da aus geht es dann in die elfringhauser schweiz und umgebung. 35 km aufwärts (plus anreise) mit so ca. 1000 hm. zumindest ein wenig grundkondition sollte bei dir vorhanden sein. technik bzw. schoner sind optional, haha.


----------



## dissident (30. März 2013)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann willst du los ?
> 
> ...


inneralb der nächsten halben stunde wohl.


----------



## Marksbo (30. März 2013)

bei mir wirds wohl eher 15:00 Uhr



mfg Markus


----------



## Kwoon (30. März 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> hi, wir starten meist an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen oder auch am weitmarer holz. von da aus geht es dann in die elfringhauser schweiz und umgebung. 35 km aufwärts (plus anreise) mit so ca. 1000 hm. zumindest ein wenig grundkondition sollte bei dir vorhanden sein. technik bzw. schoner sind optional, haha.



Also dort? Klick

Ich werde mir für die ersten Fahrten wohl auf jeden Fall wieder die Minion auf mein Hardtail ziehen. Mit dem Fully sehe ich bei diesem Anstieg bei meiner Kondition nämlich iMo eher schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (30. März 2013)

Kwoon schrieb:


> Also dort? Klick



ja, passt. 51.420667, 7.146433 (bei google.maps suchen)


----------



## Fire578 (31. März 2013)

Hi, Dennis und ich wollen Morgen eine kleine!!! Runde drehen. Wir treffen uns um 10.30 Uhr an der SB. Es wird aber eine ganz lockere Runde, ich bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr nicht gefahren. Das merk ich leider deutlich. Wer Lust hat,ich würd mich freuen mal wieder mit euch ne Runde zu drehen. Dennis muss auch um 14.00 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Wird also nicht zu lange.

Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zeKai (31. März 2013)

Muss ich mal schauen was das Wetter sagt, bin auch schon ewig nicht mehr bergauf gefahren. 
Melde mich aber vorher nochmal. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-X4HD


----------



## T-man__ (31. März 2013)

ich muss auch um 1400 wieder daheim sein. sollen wir nicht frueher starten?


----------



## Alwi (1. April 2013)

ich könnte um 10:00


----------



## Alwi (1. April 2013)

Moin moin, wie sieht es denn aus. 10:00h oder 10:30h oder oder ????

Gruß Albert


----------



## zeKai (1. April 2013)

Ich gehe mal von 10.30 aus. Schnelle Fahrplanänderungen eurerseits kann ich nicht erfüllen bedenkt bitte meine anreise zeit von ~45 Minuten.


----------



## T-man__ (1. April 2013)

gut. dann 1030 an der sb


----------



## zeKai (1. April 2013)

Wenn nichts mehr kommt von Dennis etc. noch könnte ich die 10uhr schaffen, müsste mich nurnoch umziehen.


----------



## Fire578 (1. April 2013)

Moin, also von mir aus bleibt es bei zehn dreißig. Ich liege noch im Bett. Scheiß Uhren Umstellung. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (1. April 2013)

10:30 

Ich komm auch


----------



## dissident (1. April 2013)

schade, heute hatte ich keine zeit. mit der sonne war es bestimmt angenehm warm. dafür kann ich morgen früh, wenn jemand lust auf eine kleine morgenrunde hat.....


----------



## zeKai (1. April 2013)

War lustig und ich lebe noch. Das nächste mal wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-X4 HD.


----------



## Alwi (6. April 2013)

hallöchen,

fährt morgen jemand?

Gruß Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (6. April 2013)

ich hätte schon lust, muss aber heute bis 22uhr arbeiten und morgen um 15:30 wieder anfangen...

wann willst du denn los und von wo aus startest du?

gruß mike


----------



## Alwi (6. April 2013)

Mach mal nen Vorschlag, ich habe Zeit und von wo ist auch egal.

Albert


----------



## corratec1234 (6. April 2013)

10uhr am wh...
könnten dann da eine runde drehen, ich muss nur spätestens um 14 uhr zurück zu hause sein.


----------



## Alwi (6. April 2013)

ok 10:00 wh geht klar


----------



## zeKai (6. April 2013)

ich schau mal ggf. komme ich auch rum, wie immer melde ich mich aber vorher  Schreib dir dann ne whatsapp mike!

Ruhige runde nicht zu lang, passt mir eh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (7. April 2013)

Moin moin, 

das Wetter sieht ja schonmal gut aus.

Bis gleich 

Albert


----------



## Marksbo (7. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## zeKai (7. April 2013)

wetter sieht gut aus... ABER ARSCHKALT!  Wird aber besser um die Mittagszeit, also nicht zu stark einzwiebeln!


----------



## zeKai (7. April 2013)

Ggf brauch ich paar minuten laenger.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## manurie (7. April 2013)

Fahrt ihr auch in der Woche? So nach Feierabend, ab 17-18Uhr, weil bin morgen und übermorgen in Bochum Nähe Uni und würde da gerne ne Runde drehen, falls es nicht regnet.


----------



## Janf85 (8. April 2013)

Also ab und zu schon .. aber erst im sommer und bei gutem wetter ;-)  ist im moment wohl noch zu dunkel und zu kalt als das das da wirklich viel in der woche los ist....

@ Alwi  den Alte Tür Trail vermiss ich noch bei den Videos  hehe ;-)   Ne mach dir keinen Stress aber wär cool den mal auf Video zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (9. April 2013)

Es wird immer schlimmer:

Maskierter greift Radfahrer in Essen mit Stange an - Biker mit schweren Kopfverletzungen auf Intensivstation

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...rletzungen-auf-intensivstation-id7799080.html


----------



## manurie (10. April 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Also ab und zu schon .. aber erst im sommer und bei gutem wetter ;-)  ist im moment wohl noch zu dunkel und zu kalt als das das da wirklich viel in der woche los ist....


Mein Anfrage war auch ein wenig kurzfristig, von daher hab ich dann das Rennrad mitgenommen und am Montag noch ne Runde gedreht an der Ruhr entlang, war auch dunkel wo ich wieder im Hotel war, sind aber dann doch 40km geworden.

Ich bin auch Winterbiker, so mit Funzel und versuche solange es nicht regnet jeden Tag 2-3h zu biken und die Woche nach Ostern war echt ideal vom Wetter her, einfach nur geil.


----------



## dissident (12. April 2013)

hey ho, sonntag soll das wetter super werden. damit noch ein wenig mehr familienzeit bleibt, werde ich schon im neun uhr starten und ca. drei stunden fahren. habe letztens noch mal einen track modifiziert und es werden ca. 45 km mit 1300 hm. wer lust hat...gerne.


----------



## T-man__ (12. April 2013)

ich möchte morgen früh los und auch Sonntag, ob ich die 9:00 uhr schaffe, weiss ich aber noch nicht


----------



## corratec1234 (13. April 2013)

und ich muss arbeiten 

wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## Alwi (13. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJCDzmW0ZXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Alwi (13. April 2013)

ist ja schon lange on, hab nur keinen link gesetzt

gruß  Albert


----------



## T-man__ (13. April 2013)

hat schon jemand Pläne für morgen? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall


----------



## Fire578 (13. April 2013)

Dennis und ich treffen uns um elf an der SB. Ich muss mal ausschlafen. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## zeKai (13. April 2013)

Mal sehen ggf komm ich um 11 mit, wenns wieder eine ruhige runde wird

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (13. April 2013)

Also bei einer (sehr) gemütlichen Runde ab 11uhr wäre uch auch dabei. 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Fire578 (13. April 2013)

Da ich dabei bin, wird es sicher ruhig.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Janf85 (13. April 2013)

11 Uhr ruhige runde hört sich gut an. Wo war treffen ?  wh ?


----------



## Fire578 (13. April 2013)

Nein, SB.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Janf85 (14. April 2013)

Bin raus. Wird zu spät heute abend.


----------



## Wichti (14. April 2013)

11klingt gut. Sehr gemütlich noch besser.


----------



## Janf85 (17. April 2013)

2te Seite fast hier....  Wie siehts denn so am WE aus ?


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2013)

moin jungs. hat jemand gleich spass an eine runde?


----------



## dissident (20. April 2013)

schade, heute habe ich keine zeit. morgen fahre ich aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (20. April 2013)

Bin heute ne runde gefahren. Kneipe war trocken....  Morgen wär ich wohl ziemlich sicher dabei   ...  Albert?


----------



## Manuel89 (20. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und würde gerne mal eine Runde bei euch mitfahren.
Kurz zu mir. Ich bin 23, Student und komme aus Hattingen Niederbonsfeld. Ich hab im letzten Sommer mit dem biken angefangen und bin bisher meistens alleine unterwegs.
Ich hab hier jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber den Startpunkt an der Schwimmbrücke hab ich aufgeschnappt. Das ist nur ein paar km von mir zu hause entfernt.
Also wenn ihr wieder eine Runde von der Schwimmbrücke aus fahrt würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt
Gruß Manuel


----------



## Janf85 (20. April 2013)

Sind meistens so 50 Km 1000 hm .   Fahr doch dann einfach mit treffen ist meistens 10 uhr. Weiss aber nicht wo morgen.


----------



## Alwi (20. April 2013)

orry bin


----------



## Alwi (20. April 2013)

sorry, bin morgen nicht da. bin heute gefahre mit meiner nichte, alter tür,  war schön trocken,  sind gleich dreimal runter. könnte nachsten Sonntag bis max 14:00uhr

gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (20. April 2013)

Der albert  tzzz   geht er fremd... dann ist ja sogar bald der harte kern weg ;-). Du musst die halt mal trainieren das die dann mit kommt  hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (20. April 2013)

das mache ja gerade, sie freut sich auch schon riesig drauf, wird aber trotzdem noch ein bisschen dauer. aber wie gesagt,  nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## dissident (20. April 2013)

hmm, sieht ja mager aus für morgen. ich werde mich dann wieder etwas früher als 10 auf den weg machen.

@ manuel - du kannst gerne mitfahren, ein wenig grundkondition ist gut für 35 km plus x. funktionstüchtiges mtb und helm müssen sein.


----------



## T-man__ (20. April 2013)

Hallööööle,

heute bin ich eine herrliche Runde zum Bergerhof gefahren...die Wege sind alle trocken, das läuft ohne Ende.
Morgen bin ich dabei, wer noch?
@ Stefan: 10:00 an der SB? oder früher?


----------



## corratec1234 (20. April 2013)

werde wohl auch dabei sein,schreibe aber nochmals morgen früh rein...

Albert,mein hinterbau wackelt nun auch wie deiner...was hast du alles dagegen gemacht?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Manuel89 (20. April 2013)

Hallo,
das hört sich doch schon gut an. Bike und Kondition sollten ok sein und ein Helm ist auch vorhanden.
Wenn ihr fahrt werd ich versuchen auch vorbei zu kommen.
Gruß Manuel


----------



## zeKai (21. April 2013)

Ich bleib wohl fern bin Grad noch unterwegs

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janf85 (21. April 2013)

Na und, bin auch noch unterwegs ;-) weiss aber auch noch nicht ob ich das sxhaffe bis der wecker klingelt zuhause zu sein ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (21. April 2013)

Ich bin auch um 10 sb


----------



## Janf85 (21. April 2013)

Mit seinen papieren micha ;-) also warzez 5 mins falls ich zu spät komme ;-) fahrw aber halb hier los


----------



## Manuel89 (21. April 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich mach mich gleich auf den weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (21. April 2013)

hey ho,

der steeler ctf ist am 28.04. wer hat lust mitzufahren?

@ all / 24h - mike und ich haben heute noch mal über einen stammtisch gesprochen. so sachen besprechen und so. wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem buffet in der pagode oder so?
ich bin die erste maiwoche nicht da, ansonsten kann ich bestimmt.
wann könnt ihr?


----------



## Wichti (24. April 2013)

Hi Stefan, Stammtisch finde ich gut. CTF - weiß nicht so recht. Ich bin am Samstag Abend eingeladen. Würde eigentlich lieber hier in der Gegend fahren am Sonntag.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## T-man__ (27. April 2013)

Moin Jungens, wie sieht es mit einer kollektiven Teilnahme am CTF aus? Ich hätte Spass daran, wer noch?


----------



## Marksbo (27. April 2013)

Hi,

ich bin leider ein bisschen krank, sonst wär ich auch gerne mitgefahren


mfg Markus


----------



## Alwi (27. April 2013)

ich fahre morgen eine kleine runde, da ich bis spätestens 14:00 Uhr zuhause sein muss.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Janf85 (27. April 2013)

Bin heute abend auf nem geburtstag. Ich würde also morgen nachmittag vielleicht ne runde drehen wollen


----------



## Wichti (27. April 2013)

Ich bin heute Abend auch eingeladen und würde mich Albert anschließen. 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Alwi (27. April 2013)

ok 10 uhr von wo


----------



## Alwi (27. April 2013)

ich fahre um 10:00 h an der sb vorbei.

Gruß Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (28. April 2013)

Werde da sein. Bis später!

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Alwi (28. April 2013)

ok bis gleich


----------



## BerndBreu (28. April 2013)

Moin Alwi,
Ich bin der Nachbar mit dem kleinen weiß/grauen Hund und wollte nachfragen, ob ich heute mit euch fahren dürfte. Ich könnte um ca. 9.30 bei Edeka stehen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Alwi (28. April 2013)

ok ich stehe am edka um 9:30


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (28. April 2013)

Hätte heute Nachmittag jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde? Muss mal mein neues Bike ausprobieren und hätte Lust auf ein paar entspannte Abfahrten. Treffpunkt wäre so um 15 Uhr an dem Parkplatz an der Kemnade.


----------



## Beatriz (28. April 2013)

Hi! ich suche Mitfahrer in Bochum und Umgebung. Fahre ganz gerne, einfache single trails,  lieber was mit bisschen Technik Spass als viele Km oder Hm. 
Mein Tempo ist nicht schnell, aber ständig. 
Mittwoch 1. Mai würde ich gerne fahren noch jemand?
Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (28. April 2013)

Hallo Carrera, hallo Beatriz, ihr könnt gerne mitfahren, Treffpunkte und Zeiten stehen hier jeweils drin.

Für den 1. Mai weiss ich noch nicht, ob es klappt, da ich Dienstag abend spät erst aus Brüssel wieder komme.

@ all: CTF heute war klasse, mit An- und Abreise läüüerten sich dann aber 84 km zusammen und 1117 höhenmeter....aber bei dem geilen Wetter ein Genuss
jede Menge Streckenposten und klasse Organisation....heute Nachmittag waren dann am See wohl alle Mücken gleichzeitig geschlüpft, sah aus wie Nebel...schmeckte aber schlechter...lach


----------



## F4B1 (28. April 2013)

Beatriz schrieb:


> Hi! ich suche Mitfahrer in Bochum und Umgebung. Fahre ganz gerne, einfache single trails,  lieber was mit bisschen Technik Spass als viele Km oder Hm.
> Mein Tempo ist nicht schnell, aber ständig.


Was heisst denn nicht so viele Höhen- und Kilometer?
Hab durchaus Strecken im Kopf, die "nur" 30km und 600hm haben (der ein oder andere Trail ist auch dabei).

Allerdings nicht am ersten Mai, da sind eher 90km mit 700hm und nur einer Hand voll Trails geplant.


----------



## Janf85 (30. April 2013)

Ist denn jetzt Morgen irgendwas am Start  ?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (30. April 2013)

Servus,

Christof und ich wollen morgen ne Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist 
Schwimmbrücke 11h.

Wer mitkommen möchte kommt zum Treffpunkt.

Dennis


----------



## OliDuro (30. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier schon eine ganze Weile mitlese und mich ständig frage, ob meine Kondition wohl ausreicht, möchte ich morgen mal meinen ganzen Mut zusammen nehmen  

Wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt, schließe ich mich Euch morgen um 11h an. 
Auf welcher Ruhrseite trefft Ihr Euch denn? Auf der Burgaltendorfer Seite?
Wieviele km bzw. wie lang wollt Ihr denn unterwegs sein?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Fire578 (30. April 2013)

Hi oliduro,
Du bist herzlich willkommen morgen dabei zu sein. Wir treffen uns auf der Burgaltendorfer Seite. 

Für morgen haben wir den L-Weg im Visier. Das macht ca. 45-50 km mit ca. 1200 hm. 
Aber wir fahren locker. 

Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliDuro (30. April 2013)

Super,
dann werd' ich morgen gut frühstücken und lasse mich überraschen!

Bis morgen,
Oliver


----------



## Deleted263252 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


da ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Truppe bin, der ich mich anschließen könnte, schau ich mir immer mal beispielsweise an, welche touren so gefahren werden. daher die etwas blöde Frage: was ist der L-Weg? Ist für eure strecken Fahrtechnik erforderlich (Sprünge etc.)? 


Ich kann mir das ganze heute leider nicht ansehen, da ich anderweitig verpflichtet bin :-(

Gruß aus Essen


----------



## Janf85 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich werde auch um 11 an der sb sein wenn ich das hoffentlich noch passend schaffe.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Fire578 (1. Mai 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> da ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Truppe bin, der ich mich anschließen könnte, schau ich mir immer mal beispielsweise an, welche touren so gefahren werden. daher die etwas blöde Frage: was ist der L-Weg? Ist für eure strecken Fahrtechnik erforderlich (Sprünge etc.)?
> ...



Hi Beehooper,
Der L-Weg ist ein Rundwanderweg rund um Langenberg und mit einem L gekennzeichnet. Deshalb L-Weg. Siehe http://www.berg-mark-wege.de/Langenberger_Rundweg

Etwas Fahrtechnik solltest du schon mitbringen. Kleinere Sprünge über Baumstämme sind schon mal dabei. Aber die kann man in der Regel auch umfahren. Vor für hiesige Verhältnisse steileren Abfahrten solltest du auch keine Angst haben. 
Aber das kann man auch alles lernen 

Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (1. Mai 2013)

Danke,
werde mir das mal ansehen und dann einschätzen, ob ich Euch gewachsen bin  Sollte ich den Irrsinn versprüren, zu Euch stoßen zu wollen, geb ich Bescheid.

Werde hier weiter verfolgen...

Heute erst einmal viel Spaß!


----------



## classictrailer (2. Mai 2013)

An alle Einsteiger und solche mit weniger Kondition. Ich fahre seit November mit einem Hardtail durch die das Weitmarer Holz bzw. Isenburg/Schulenburg. Bin auch bereits einmal mit den Jungs aus diesem Threat gefahren und ein paar mal mit denen aus der Elfringhauser Schweiz.
Leider sind diese Touren für mich noch zu lange, so dass ich in der Regel nach 2-3 h ausgestiegen bin.
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Mitleser interesse mit mir Samstags oder Sonntags eine Runde ( 2 - 3h ca. 20 - 30 km, 600 - 800 HM) mit ein paar Single Trails und Uphills zu drehen.
Start könnte Schwimmbrücke sein. Einfach mal melden.


----------



## Janf85 (3. Mai 2013)

Alle gestorben oder wie ;-)  Gutes Wetter ist da und was ist am Sonntag z.b.  ?


----------



## Marksbo (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich bin noch raus. Bin leider noch krank


mfg Markus


----------



## OliDuro (3. Mai 2013)

Da ich seit heute wieder sitzen kann, wäre ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Janf85 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt am sonntag ne einsteiger runde mit einem freund der gerade anfängt in moers und dann kann ich danach auch noch ein bisschen arbeiten. Der hat mir am schnellsten zugesagt ;-). Hier sindnja noch fast alle im winterschlaf....

Aber am feiertag wär ich "zuhause "unterwegs 

 @Olli  wegen dem sitzen... falscher sattel ;-)


----------



## OliDuro (3. Mai 2013)

Meinen Sattel gucke ich mir noch ein bisschen an... Ich hätte mich ja schon fast auf deinen gesetzt, aber nachher hätt ich auch noch festgestellt "Falscher Rahmen..." 
Also mal sehen, was sich hier noch tut bis Sonntag.


----------



## Manuel89 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte auch wieder Lust mit euch am Sonntag zu fahren.
Also wenn jemand am Sonntag Vormittag fahren will. Ich würd gerne mitkommen

Gruß Manuel


----------



## T-man__ (3. Mai 2013)

heute 50 km abgespult bei geilem Wetter, auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit

Sonntag bin ich dabei
nicht später als 10:00 Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Sonntag ist bei mir schwierig. Fährt zufällig jemand Samstag Nachmittag? 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Alwi (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,  ich bin da erstmal raus, in meiner Familie ist jemand sehr krank, da muss ich mich drum kümmern bzw zur Seite stehen, vielleicht nächste Woche. 

Gruß Albert


----------



## T-man__ (3. Mai 2013)

hallo Albert...alles gute fuer deinen verwandten. wir druecken die daumen...


----------



## T-man__ (4. Mai 2013)

morgen 1000 an der Schwimmbrücke? noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Manuel89 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## OliDuro (4. Mai 2013)

Ich auch...
Also dann bis morgen früh,
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (5. Mai 2013)

bin auch dabei...
bis gleich


----------



## OliDuro (5. Mai 2013)

Ja das hat ja wieder mal richtig Laune gemacht und  "dank Triple-Plattfuß" kann man sich auch nicht über zu wenig Pausen beklagen  @Manuel: bist Du denn noch gut nach Hause gekommen?
Viele Grüße und bis bald 
Oliver


----------



## Janf85 (5. Mai 2013)

Einer hatte 3 platten ? Oder drei leite jeweils einen ;-) ?  Ich frag schonmal was am donnerstag geht ? Bin heute nämlich nur grundlagenausdauer gefahren ;-)


----------



## Alwi (7. Mai 2013)

Also Donnerstag könnte ich dabei sein, bis max 15 Uhr


----------



## Alwi (8. Mai 2013)

Fährt denn jetzt Morgen jemand?  

Gruß Albert


----------



## Fire578 (8. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich treff mich Morgen mit Dennis um 11Uhr am WH. Wollen dann Richtung Uni. Wird auch nicht so lange. Ich bin Nachmittags noch verabredet.

Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (8. Mai 2013)

sorry, aber 11 uhr ist mir zu spät, falls jemand um 10 uhr fährt,  bitte melden. Sonst fahre ich allein


Gruß Albert


----------



## Alwi (8. Mai 2013)

Ich mach das anders. Ich fahr schon ein bisschen vor und bin dann auch um 11 am wh. 

Bis Morgen 
Albert


----------



## Fire578 (8. Mai 2013)

Ok,
dann Morgen 11 Uhr am WH. Bis morgen

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alwi (8. Mai 2013)

sorry,  alles ein bisschen durcheinander. ich werde kich mit Michael schon um 10 uhr am wh treffen,  wer lust hat etwas früher zufahren,  bitte melden. 

Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (9. Mai 2013)

ich komme auch...hatte die Woche über mit Magen Problemen zu kämpfen,weiß nicht wie lange ich durchhalten werde...

Gruß Mike


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Mai 2013)

hier mal zwei schöne videos 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65713065"]Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #2 - Riva del Garda on Vimeo[/ame]
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Neil-Donoghue-Bronson-Play-2013.html


----------



## Janf85 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja son Enduro rennen da hätte ich auch nochmal Spaß dran, werd ich auch spätestens nächstes Jahr mal machen glaube ich ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Mai 2013)

in willingen findet doch beim festival eins statt oder?


----------



## Janf85 (10. Mai 2013)

Ma gucken, da wollte ich sowieso hinfahren. Aber nicht am Rennen teilnehmen.

Wie siehts den am Wochenende aus? Wenn nicht wieder erst am Samstag Abend alle sagen Sie würden fahren könnte man sich ja mal drauf einstellen. Ich verabrede mich dann immer Samstags weil ich denke so ja alleine fahren ist kacke ... und abends schreiben dann hier noch 5 Leute.


----------



## Alwi (10. Mai 2013)

flexible ist das Stichwort


----------



## Janf85 (10. Mai 2013)

Naja bevor ich allein fahre denk ich mit 24 std. vorher dann schon egal ;-)  Gestern war übriegens Super Wetter und sogar kneipe war trocken. Aber die pöbelnden besoffenen mit ihren bollerwagen im wald waren anstrengend.


----------



## Alwi (10. Mai 2013)

tja, wärste mal mit Michael, Mike und mir mit gekommen. wir hatten keine Probleme,  nur ne Super Tour von 58 km


----------



## corratec1234 (10. Mai 2013)

nach willingen wollte ich auch fahren...sind hier noch mehr leute die dahin wollen?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (10. Mai 2013)

am Wochenende kannst du das vergessen, da bist du da nur ein Hindernis,  guck mal die Webcam am Wochenende an wieviele biker da sind. und die bügeln da richtig runter.


----------



## OliDuro (10. Mai 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> ... und abends schreiben dann hier noch 5 Leute.


 
Dann geb ich mal eine Negativmeldung ab:
Bin dieses Wochenende alleinerziehend und deshalb raus.
Ab nächster Woche wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.
Grüße Oliver


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Mai 2013)

@Albert,ich meinte das Festival in Willingen im Juni...;-)


----------



## Alwi (11. Mai 2013)

ok, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich auch hin fahren


----------



## dissident (11. Mai 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @_Albert_,ich meinte das Festival in Willingen im Juni...;-)



bin dabei!


----------



## dissident (11. Mai 2013)

a pro pos bin dabei.

hat jemand interesse? 
http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike/nrw-ctf-cup-2013/-/1856,1856,60002,liste9.html

26.05. ctf dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (11. Mai 2013)

26.5. Muss ich leider nach hamburg. 

Aber was ist denn morgen ;-)


----------



## Alwi (11. Mai 2013)

ich wollte morgen fahren,  fährt jemand mit. 10 uhr sb

gruß albert


----------



## T-man__ (11. Mai 2013)

bin dabei...


----------



## dissident (11. Mai 2013)

wir haben noch besuch, daher werde ich wohl eher nachmittags oder erst montag fahren.

seht euch das an: wie geil
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14568625"]Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Janf85 (11. Mai 2013)

10 uhr sb? Alber du kommst doch von hier ... da erwarte ich das du wh vorschlägst ;-) sb da mussbich ja um 8 aufstehen ;-)


----------



## Alwi (11. Mai 2013)

wh war ich am Donnerstag,  Abwechslung tut gut


----------



## zeKai (12. Mai 2013)

Mir ist das zu nass heute. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Wichti (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch Besuch. Fährt jemand heute Mittag/Nachmittag? Kleine Ründe wäre für mich auch o.k.

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (16. Mai 2013)

@Michael,
habe mich mal etwas eingelesen zwecks 9fach und 10fach shifter und dabei das hier gefunden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10432274&postcount=839

gruß mike


----------



## Wichti (17. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

nur nochmal zur Info: Heute 20 Uhr Stammtisch im La Posta. Tisch habe ich reserviert.





Bis später

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (17. Mai 2013)

Oh, so kurzfristig kann ich leider nicht. Hatte davon vorher noch nichts gehört


----------



## Wichti (17. Mai 2013)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke. 

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## corratec1234 (17. Mai 2013)

Yo...geht klar

Gruß Mike


----------



## Janf85 (18. Mai 2013)

Bin das wochenende aufm fahrtraining. Also leider nicht dabei  viek spass


----------



## Alwi (18. Mai 2013)

Moin moin, 

ich bin morgen auch dabei

Albert


----------



## T-man__ (18. Mai 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei...lg


----------



## czlxst (18. Mai 2013)

Komme auch.


----------



## corratec1234 (18. Mai 2013)

bin dabei...


----------



## dissident (18. Mai 2013)

@ stammtisch: was ist denn in bezug auf die trikots / design und 24h rumgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free.rider (18. Mai 2013)

Wo fahrt ihr denn so... Ich bin uphill eher langsam. Ist das ein Problem??? oder kann ich mal mitkommen.


----------



## Fire578 (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus für morgen, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Das schaff ich morgen nicht.
Gruß
Christof

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Mai 2013)

@free.rider,
komm einfach zum treffpunkt, bring einen helm mit, und fahr mit...
wir fahren keine rennen, also kein problem wenn du dir mit mir beim uphill zeit lässt 
 @stefan,
haben uns ein paar designs angeschaut, die farben bleiben die alten, allerdings werden wir mehr rot verwenden.
wenn marcel aus dem urlaub zurück ist, wird er nochmal ein paar größen mitbringen damit wir mal testen können und das design festlegen.
über die 24h haben wir nicht wirklich gequatscht...

gruß mike


----------



## OliDuro (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute auch mal wieder dabei - oh, schon so spät, jetzt aber dalli!
Bis gleich!
Oliver


----------



## free.rider (19. Mai 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @free.rider,
> komm einfach zum treffpunkt, bring einen helm mit, und fahr mit...
> wir fahren keine rennen, also kein problem wenn du dir mit mir beim uphill zeit lässt
> gruß mike



Na dann komme ich mal mit. Ich wohne in Bo-Sundern, direkt am Wald. Wann startet ihr? Fahrt ihr Morgen?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## corratec1234 (19. Mai 2013)

nabend frank,
ich hatte es so verstanden, dass du heute mitfahren wolltest.
wir treffen uns immer sonntags um 10uhr entweder am weitmarer holz auf dem parkplatz oder an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen, auf der essener seite...

schau einfach immer wieder hier ins forum, hier kannst du eigentlich immer lesen wann gefahren wird...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe ihr habt eine waffel für mich mitgegessen... Habe eben Michael einen Zwischenstand gegeben - wollt das nicht hier Posten, nachher fährt niemand mehr mit ...
Bis bald mal wieder - hoffentlich.


----------



## free.rider (19. Mai 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> nabend frank,
> ich hatte es so verstanden, dass du heute mitfahren wolltest.
> wir treffen uns immer sonntags um 10uhr entweder am weitmarer holz auf dem parkplatz oder an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen, auf der essener seite...
> 
> ...



Leider ging es heute nicht, mache noch nen anderen Sport der auch gute Wetter benötigt und war auch schon geplant. Nächstes mal komme ich vorbei. 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Alwi (20. Mai 2013)

moin moin, 

also bei dem wetter bin ich raus. 

bis sonntag

gruß albert


----------



## T-man__ (20. Mai 2013)

bin auch raus...bis zum naechsten we. gruß michael


----------



## Phil-83 (21. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum. Komme auch aus Bochum (Wattenscheid-Westenfeld genauer gesagt)  und bin über dieses Thema hier gestolpert.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich euch demnächst mal anschließen kann bei einer Tour. Gerne auch mal zu ner Feierabendrunde, hier waren ja noch mehr Wattenscheider wie ich gesehen hab.
Interessant wäre für mich zu wissen wie groß denn so eure Touren am WE sind, da ich erst seit letztem Jahr MTB fahre.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Janf85 (22. Mai 2013)

50 km 1000 hm im durchschnitt ... kannst aber auch eher abdüsen....


By the Way, wie siehts denn am Feiertag nächste Woche aus ? Bei dem Regen am Wochenende wirds schwer, und ich bin in Hamburg.


----------



## Wichti (23. Mai 2013)

Feiertag wäre grundsätzlich o.k. Das Problem ist, dass das Wetter nach wie vor bekackt sein soll.


----------



## Janf85 (23. Mai 2013)

Wetter für nächste woche donnerstag ? Naja alles über 3 tage ist schon hoch gepokert von den meteologen ....


----------



## dissident (25. Mai 2013)

ich fahre morgen den ctf, wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Janf85 (25. Mai 2013)

Bin leider in hamburg gefangen.... feiertag wär ich dabei ... nächste woche. Oder wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (25. Mai 2013)

Hi Stefan, welchen CTF?

Jens


----------



## dissident (25. Mai 2013)

hi jens, morgen ist der in dortmund-aplerbeck. geplant sind die 47 km.


----------



## T-man__ (25. Mai 2013)

faehrt morgen jemand hier...wenn es nicht zu dolle regnet, waere ich dabei


----------



## dissident (25. Mai 2013)

ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein...


----------



## Wichti (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich wäre morgen dabei, wenn es nich zu sehr schüttet. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dissident (26. Mai 2013)

es hat aufgehört zu schütten, unbeständig bleibts. ich fahre nach dortmund.


----------



## Wichti (26. Mai 2013)

Dortmund ist mir zu aufwändig. Ich fahre lieber hier. Wer ist dabei? 10 Uhr SB?

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (26. Mai 2013)

bin dabei...1000 schwimmbruecke


----------



## Wichti (26. Mai 2013)

Astrein! Wird sicher gemütlich Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (26. Mai 2013)

hier regnet es schon wieder...


----------



## T-man__ (26. Mai 2013)

hab mit jens gesprochen...wir beobachten erstmal das wetter und entscheiden spaeter, ob wir fahren


----------



## Wichti (26. Mai 2013)

Es wird immer schlimmer. Ich gehe ins Schwimmbad. Bringt heute mehr. Schade!

Donnerstag wäre ich dabei. Geht was?

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MrFreak (26. Mai 2013)

würde mich bei euch mal anschließen wollen in Punkto Donnerstag Radfahren. Was wäre denn so Streckentechnisch angesetzt?


----------



## Wichti (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,

finde ich gut. Was wir Donnerstag fahren, hängt sicher auch vom Wetter ab. Normalerweise so 50 Km, 800-1000 Hm. Wohin wir fahren, müssen wir sehen. Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke Dahlhausen.

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## dissident (26. Mai 2013)

heute der ctf in dortmund war super. die 47 km runde war genau richtig, mit dem ganzen schlamm und matsch hat es sich angefühlt wie die größere runde. gut ausgeschildert, gute verpflegung, alle nett. ok, es war nass und hat zwischendurch ordentlich geschüttet. dafür wars lustig und eine gute quälerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (27. Mai 2013)

@all - hat jemand noch einen schwarzen, möglichst schmalen (1 o. 2mm) spacer übrig?


----------



## Wichti (27. Mai 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> heute der ctf in dortmund war super. die 47 km runde war genau richtig, mit dem ganzen schlamm und matsch hat es sich angefühlt wie die größere runde. gut ausgeschildert, gute verpflegung, alle nett. ok, es war nass und hat zwischendurch ordentlich geschüttet. dafür wars lustig und eine gute quälerei



Respekt !  Mir war es zu nass und kalt auf dem Rad. Ich habe mich ins Schwimmbad verzogen. Da war das Wasser wenigstens warm ...


----------



## dissident (28. Mai 2013)

auch nett:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/52834929"]SEA OF ROCK on Vimeo[/ame]
sea of rock


----------



## dissident (28. Mai 2013)

Wichti schrieb:


> Respekt !  Mir war es zu nass und kalt auf dem Rad. Ich habe mich ins Schwimmbad verzogen. Da war das Wasser wenigstens warm ...



Vielen Dank.
Bin mit einem Kumpel aus Dortmund gefahren, der hat meinen inneren Schweinehund bekämpft 
Außer uns waren noch 208 andere am Start. Also eher überschaubar, haha.

@ all ich hatte zwar schon mal gefragt, aber bevor ich die Tage bestelle:

Hat jemand noch ein Paar Gewinde-Gegenhalterplatten, um Cleats an Schuhen zu befestigen, übrig? Ich meine die Platten, die in die Schuhe kommen.
edit: hat sich erledigt habe welche günstig bei rockers bekommen!


----------



## Janf85 (29. Mai 2013)

Morgen regnet es nicht... Wo ist treffen ;-)?


----------



## Wichti (29. Mai 2013)

10h SB?


----------



## Janf85 (29. Mai 2013)

Blöde alleine an und aBreise für mich. Aber wenns sein muss ;-)


----------



## MrFreak (29. Mai 2013)

also morgen bin ich definitiv dabei. Mir würde allerdings 11uhr ein bisschen besser passen. geht das auch?

wo genau an der SB? muss ich morgen früh hier noch einmal vorbei gucken oder bleibt es definitiv,egal wie wetter wird?


----------



## T-man__ (29. Mai 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei, 1000 SB

@mr Freak: auf der Burgaltendorfer Seite. man erkennt uns: wir sind die Biker, die NICHT verklemmt gucken ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (29. Mai 2013)

Okay 10 Uhr bin auch da. Hab 08:30 nen Termin aber das sollte passen wenn ich direkt losfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichti (29. Mai 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> bin morgen auch dabei, 1000 SB
> 
> @mr Freak: auf der Burgaltendorfer Seite. man erkennt uns: wir sind die Biker, die NICHT verklemmt gucken ;-)


----------



## dissident (29. Mai 2013)

ich bin morgen leider raus, meine bremsbeläge sind runter und ich habe kein ersatz im haus


----------



## Janf85 (30. Mai 2013)

Habe technische probleme. Schaffe 10 uhr sb nicht. Werden dann später losfshren gegen mittag oderso falls jemand interesse hat. Ansonsten bis sonmtag ;-)


----------



## MrFreak (30. Mai 2013)

tolles wetter. bis gleich


----------



## Janf85 (30. Mai 2013)

Ohje, erst heute Morgen 3 Stunden am schrauben gewesen.  Neue Kette drauf gemacht, die mir dann unterwegs noch gerissen ist .. ja bei ner neuen Kette ... wer nimmt da schon nen kettenstift als ersatz mit ...  ersmal ein paar kettenschlösser bestellen ... diese nietstifte von shimano sind ********


----------



## der_dino (31. Mai 2013)

...richtig nieten will gelernt sein...


----------



## Janf85 (31. Mai 2013)

Ach guck mal, ein yeti aus dem eis ;-). Wobei ich gehört habe das Wetter war sogar ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## der_dino (31. Mai 2013)

Ja zum Glück war kein Schneefall mehr ende Mai in Österreich 

Was macht das neuste Projekt?!Haste jetzt wieder eine Bike aus Wiggensbach?!


----------



## Janf85 (31. Mai 2013)

Hehe der buschfunk schläft nicht ;-). Ja diesmal aber mal XL . Wiegt mal 1,5 kg weniger und is größer ;-)

Hab schon gehört das es gut war....

Attackier nie den guide ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (1. Juni 2013)

wie schauts mit morgen fahren aus?


----------



## T-man__ (1. Juni 2013)

generell nicht schlecht...wie waere es mit ner runde ueber blankenstein und h weg? dann treffpunkt 1000 im weitmarer holz...


----------



## OliDuro (1. Juni 2013)

Liebend gerne - hab morgen leider keine Zeit 

 @T-man: Hast Du eigentlich den Link zur Brille bekommen?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MrFreak (1. Juni 2013)

sehr gerne. bin 10Uhr dort. Unten am Parkplatz wo die Läufer immer starten?


----------



## T-man__ (1. Juni 2013)

von uns aus der erste parkplatz


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (1. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei.
 @Michael: 9:30h bei Dir am Gartenzaun 

Gruss,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (1. Juni 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei...


----------



## Wichti (1. Juni 2013)

Kann leider nicht morgen


----------



## T-man__ (1. Juni 2013)

@Dennis: gartenzaun geht klar...


----------



## dissident (7. Juni 2013)

@ MrFreak:

ich werde s wohl morgen nur zu einer kleinen runde schaffen und das auch noch spät. insofern brauchst du bei deiner planung keine rücksicht auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## Wichti (8. Juni 2013)

Hi Stefan,

ich würde morgen bzw. heute auch eine kleine Runde fahren. Sonntag klappt nicht bei mir. Wann bist du unterwegs? Will noch jemand fahren?

Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MrFreak (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

muss gleich noch etwas erledigen, weiß nicht ob ichs dann noch schaffe zum radeln. Hätte wer etwas früher was gesagt, wäre ich früher aufgestanden ;-)


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es denn morgen früh aus, fährt jemand?
Würde vorschlagen 10h an der SB?!!

Gruss Dennis


----------



## MrFreak (8. Juni 2013)

heute geht leider nix mehr. morgen wäre ich wohl für ne kleine Runde auch wieder dabei. aber nicht so früh, eher so ab 11uhr


----------



## dissident (8. Juni 2013)

Wichti schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ich würde morgen bzw. heute auch eine kleine Runde fahren. Sonntag klappt nicht bei mir. Wann bist du unterwegs? Will noch jemand fahren?
> 
> ...



hi jens, bei mir dauerts noch ein wenig, habe noch zu tun. ich melde mich aber noch mal, dann sehen wir, ob es schon zu spät ist


----------



## T-man__ (8. Juni 2013)

moin jungs 
faehrt morgen noch jemand, ich fahre auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (8. Juni 2013)

ich mache mich jetzt langsam fertig.....noch wer?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (8. Juni 2013)

Also Christof kommt auch. 

Also bis jetzt dann Michael, Christof und ich. @Michael: 9:30h wie immer?

Dennis


----------



## corratec1234 (8. Juni 2013)

nabend leute,
fährt jemand nächste woche nach willingen zum festival?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (8. Juni 2013)

@ mike: habe ich zumindest geplant, muss ich noch mal mit meiner regierung absprechen...

@ morgen: was ist geplant für morgen?


----------



## T-man__ (8. Juni 2013)

dennis...es geht klar. 0930 am gartenzahn


----------



## Manuel89 (8. Juni 2013)

Ich werd morgen wohl auch wieder mitkommen.


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juni 2013)

Hab technische probleme...

ok...scherz

ich fahre natuerlich


----------



## T-man__ (9. Juni 2013)

bin ich recht in der annahme, dass wir uns an der sb treffen??? hab den ueberblick verloren


----------



## Fire578 (9. Juni 2013)

ja SB. Ich komm evtl. 5 minuten später. Frühstücke gerade noch 

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel89 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich schaffs leider doch nicht 
Euch aber viel Spass


----------



## Marksbo (10. Juni 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> nabend leute,
> fährt jemand nächste woche nach willingen zum festival?
> 
> gruß mike





Hi

bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. 

Wann willst du denn dahin ? Fahre mit Jan am Freitag.

Mfg Markus


----------



## Janf85 (10. Juni 2013)

+jans freundin  weil die da was probefahren will


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juni 2013)

@markus und jan, ich wollte eigentlich am samtag dahin...
freitag schaffe ich es nicht.

gruß mike


----------



## MrFreak (11. Juni 2013)

Ist für Samstag wer da? 10UHr?
Sonntag könnt ich auch wieder.

gruß


----------



## dissident (12. Juni 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @markus und jan, ich wollte eigentlich am samtag dahin...
> freitag schaffe ich es nicht.
> 
> gruß mike



@ mike, ich fahre mit meinen frauen auch am samstag. 
willst du alleine fahren oder machst du auch einen familienausflug daraus?

Nachtrag: hast du eine neue mobilnummer? sms kommt zurück....wegen treffen morgen im sauerland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (14. Juni 2013)

morgen bin ich raus. muss arbeiten.

Ist denn noch wer am Sonntag hier oder alle weg?!


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2013)

morgen um 10 an der schwimmbruecke...wer noch???


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juni 2013)

Jop 10 Uhr sb


----------



## T-man__ (15. Juni 2013)

hallo jan...hatte schwimmbruecke vorgeschlagen...bitte beachten


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juni 2013)

Ups, meinte ich ja auch....


----------



## Marksbo (15. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei.

Sonst keiner ???

Mfg Markus


----------



## MrFreak (15. Juni 2013)

ich komme.


----------



## dissident (15. Juni 2013)

10h geht klar
schon was geplant?


----------



## Janf85 (15. Juni 2013)

Richtig schön runterstempeln wenn ihr mich fragt ;-)


----------



## dissident (16. Juni 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> tolles wetter. bis gleich



@ stefan:

hier ist ne runde am tag mit helmkamera
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvKQqVSmNBE"]24h-MTB Rennen Duisburg 2012 - Eine komplette Runde mit Wechselzone - YouTube[/nomedia]

und ein werbevideo vom drohnenhersteller mit aufnahmen aus der nacht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M7j7dBrL2k"]24h Radrennen Duisburg 2012 - Flugdrohne - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (16. Juni 2013)

danke.
das sieht echt interessant aus, Schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke. BIn gespannt.


----------



## dissident (16. Juni 2013)

haha, hab das video auch gerade noch mal gesehen, bei 1 min wird christof? (grüner helm - MIT helm) überholt.


----------



## OliDuro (16. Juni 2013)

Hui, wusste gar nicht, dass die Runde so lang ist.
Die Abschnitte auf den Brücken sehen aus, als würde Mike dort mit seinem Lenker stecken bleiben 

btw: Mike, hab mich noch überhaupt nicht bedankt, dass ich vor 4 Wochen Dein Rad mal proberollen durfte!

Auch Michael und Albert nochmal dankeschön für's Tragen!



Bis bald
Oli


----------



## czlxst (16. Juni 2013)

@oli, gute Besserung


24H Rennen:
habe bei Ebay nach Pavillions gesucht, folgendes habe ich gefunden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bierzelt-3x6...Pavillons_Partyzelte&var=&hash=item43bc253f8d
was haltet Ihr davon? Gibt es auch als 3x9m für 93


----------



## Kabahl (16. Juni 2013)

@Daniel: Sieht auf dem ersten Blick nicht schlecht, allerdings ist es laut Beschreibung nicht Wasserdicht.


----------



## Janf85 (17. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn ma aus mit biken diese woche ?  Mittwoch abend z.b. nen kleines ründchen bei von 35 grad runtergekühlten abendtemperaturen oderso bevor dann der Monsun kommt ;-)


----------



## dissident (19. Juni 2013)

heute habe ich keine zeit, ich war gestern nachmittag noch mal fahren (allerdings auch nur, um verlorenes werkzeug zu suchen - erfolglos). heute ist eher warten aufs gewitter...

ich hatte überlegt, noch kurzfristig den marathon in wetter am nächsten we zu fahren, habe dann aber gesehen, dass die 30 euro startgeld haben wollen!
insofern gerne bei uns und umsonst...

ps am 30 ist ein ctf in essen. hat jemand interesse?


----------



## Janf85 (19. Juni 2013)

Heute gibs nix gewitter, erst ab morgen ... daher wollt ich fahren ... aber alleine hab ich irgendwie doch kein bock... naja ma sehn


----------



## zeKai (19. Juni 2013)

Sers, eigentlich wollte ich heute mein Hinterrad wieder fertig machen für den sommer. Neuen Pneu, neue Milch, neue Kassette... kaum aber habe ich meine x12 Achse rausgedreht kam mir auch schon die Kassette entgegen geflogen...

Erstmal etwas erstaunt wie das passieren kann... doch nach einem genaueren blick auf die felge durfte ich feststellen das die Stahlachse sauber am Kugellager weggebrochen ist.  Nun muss ich erstmal sehen wie ich die Achse entferne und austausche bevor da überhaupt irgendwas geht.  Erstmal sehen wie ich die Kassette von dem Freilauf entfernen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (19. Juni 2013)

hatte nen Kumpel bei Tune und Syntace X12 auch letztens ... da hatte sich wohl irgendwas an dreck mit der aschse verschweisst ... also immer schön die achse fetten ;-)


----------



## zeKai (19. Juni 2013)

Das ist irgendein Überlastungsbruch soll wohl ne Krankheit der Hope Pro 2 sein, die EVO hat das Problem nicht mehr da dort die Achse etwas dicker ist. 
Man kann die Pro 2 ja in eine EVO umwandeln, ist aber teuer da du den Freilauf kaufen musst. 

Hab eben reparieren lassen bei bikeNservice ging ruck zuck... hoffe das hält wieder paar jahre


----------



## MrFreak (20. Juni 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> ps am 30 ist ein ctf in essen. hat jemand interesse?



ausprobieren würde ich es evtl. mal.


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja ma gucken ob ich am 30. Noch zeit habe und auch dabei bin.  Morgen und sonntag wird auf jedenfall erstmal "traniert" hehe ;-)


----------



## T-man__ (21. Juni 2013)

am 30.06 ist CTF in Essen Rellinghausen...machen wir da mit?


----------



## Wichti (21. Juni 2013)

Am 30. bin ich nicht da. Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (22. Juni 2013)

heute abend bin ich auf paaaarty...morgen frueh mach ich systemcheck und melde mich dann...ich versuche es ...


----------



## MrFreak (22. Juni 2013)

am 30.6 würde ich mitmachen und morgen wäre ich auch wieder dabei. 10uhr  wieder sb?


----------



## Janf85 (22. Juni 2013)

Fahre morgen auch mitm markus. Aber 10 uhr wird warscheinlich eher nix


----------



## dissident (22. Juni 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> am 30.6 würde ich mitmachen und morgen wäre ich auch wieder dabei. 10uhr  wieder sb?



10 uhr geht klar. wie sieht es mal wieder mitm k-weg aus?
und nächste woche zum ctf.

als michael, mike und ich den k-weg das letzte mal gefahren sind, habe ich leider nicht aufgezeichnet. hat jemand die runde noch auf gps?

.stefan


----------



## MrFreak (22. Juni 2013)

super.wegen ctf können wir morgen bitte nochmal drüber reden.
bis moin


----------



## Wichti (22. Juni 2013)

@stefan: Wir sind den K-Weg erst vor 2 Wochen gefahren. Müsste ich noch im Kopf haben (und im Navi).

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2013)

Schade 10 uhr wird zu früh. Ich fahr dann gegen 11 los. Vielleicht sieht man sich im wald


----------



## Wichti (23. Juni 2013)

Ich muss heute leider passen. Habe gestern beim Kicken einen Schlag aufs Knie bekommen. Ist ziemlich dick heute Morgen 

Viel Spaß beim Biken!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## T-man__ (23. Juni 2013)

ich denke, dass ich 10 uhr schaffe...der schaedel sollte bis zur sb gelueftet sein


----------



## dissident (23. Juni 2013)

Wichti schrieb:


> Ich muss heute leider passen. Habe gestern beim Kicken einen Schlag aufs Knie bekommen. Ist ziemlich dick heute Morgen
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Biken!
> 
> ...



gute besserung, hoffe, es ist nichts langwieriges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (23. Juni 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> super.wegen ctf können wir morgen bitte nochmal drüber reden.
> bis moin



hmmm, sturmvogel essen sagt zum ctf 58 km:
*23.06.2013 
Achtung, wichtiger Hinweis !
Die 58 km CTF-Strecke mußte auf Velberter Gebiet fast ausschließlich auf asphaltierte Strecken verlegt werden.
Der Oberförster hat für nicht befestigte Waldwege keine Genehmigung erteilt.
Die neuen GPX-Daten können ab Mittwoch dem 26.06.2013 heruntergeladen werden.*

müssen wir mal schauen, wie viel das ausmacht....


----------



## MrFreak (23. Juni 2013)

.... das stimmt. Wäre schade wenn es zu viel Asphalt werden würde.


----------



## Janf85 (23. Juni 2013)

Vor allem wenn man wie ich ein bike mit asphalt allergie hat ;-) hehe aber 29er sind ja ne evolutionsstufe weiter die könnten nur noch für asphalt geeignet sein ;-)


----------



## MrFreak (26. Juni 2013)

@ CTF

sollen wir jetzt mal nähere Infos zusammen tragen? 
Dort treffen oder zusammen hin / mittlere oder lange strecke / wann wo treffen?


----------



## musiclust (27. Juni 2013)

@ _CTF_

die neue Strecke sieht aber eher nach RTF als nach CTF aus.


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juni 2013)

ich glaube, mit dem asphaltanteil ist das recht unattraktiv. jedenfalls fuer mich. da grab ich lieber einsam den wald um, anstatt in herde ein strassenrennen zu fahren


----------



## MrFreak (27. Juni 2013)

wo seht ihr die strecke + anteile denn, Nä Straße ist blööd. Dann liebe so eine tolle Runde mit euch wieder fahren.


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juni 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYdULNf9vQ&feature=share"]Ds RÃ¶llali - YouTube[/nomedia]

was für den nächsten Urlaub...


----------



## T-man__ (27. Juni 2013)

Technikvideos...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1RAm3gnyzY"]Dr Schanzadrop - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqjcRTzl1CQ"]Der Hosenlupf - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z85M_FGLn5o"]Der Spitzkehrekiller - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2v2c70Q9BA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (28. Juni 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> wo seht ihr die strecke + anteile denn, Nä Straße ist blööd. Dann liebe so eine tolle Runde mit euch wieder fahren.



hier gibt es die Streckenkarte

https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid=212416160667101729254.0004dae088c6fc2ee344b&msa=0


----------



## Janf85 (28. Juni 2013)

Jo also ich Sammel Sonntag auch etwas Schlamm in hiesigen Gefilden


----------



## czlxst (28. Juni 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> Technikvideos...


Kann ich schon alles.


----------



## MrFreak (28. Juni 2013)

morgen jemand ab 11uhr dabei?

EDIT: Sonntag 10uhr?


----------



## Marksbo (29. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ich bin morgen dabei, 

Ob das mit 11 Uhr was wird glaub ich eher nicht. 

Wahrscheinlich eher 10:00 WH oder SB


mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (29. Juni 2013)

die 11 uhr waren wohl fuer heute...morgen um 10 an der sb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marksbo (29. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn mal wieder mit wh und dann so Richtung Kletterpark aus.


So als Abwechslung 


mfg


----------



## TFox (29. Juni 2013)

Hi! Habe lange nichts von mir hören lassen. Ich bin morgen dabei. 10.00 SB!


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Juni 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei, 
finde die idee von markus gut... ist mal was anderes...muss ja nicht immer zum bh gehen...

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (30. Juni 2013)

10:00 sb.  Top ! Bin dann 10:10. auch da. ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (30. Juni 2013)

also sb?

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (30. Juni 2013)

yesssss....kurzfristige aenderungen gehen leider schief...


----------



## corratec1234 (30. Juni 2013)

@ markus, schau mal hier zum thema 650b...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10730270&postcount=21583
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10730707&postcount=21587
 @Daniel, würdest du bitte stefan (MrFreak) nachnominieren für christoph... ist ja nun nicht mehr lange bis zum rennen...


gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (5. Juli 2013)

Was ist mit Sonntag?  Aber 10 schaffe ich vielleicht nicht, hab mir nämlich nen Snakebite gezogen und kann den hinterreifen wegschmeissen und der neue kommt erst heute (hoffentlich) an und muss ja noch umbauen ...


----------



## Marksbo (5. Juli 2013)

Ich bin Sonntag leider nicht dabei.

Fährt jemand Samstag ? 


Mfg Markus


----------



## T-man__ (5. Juli 2013)

ich fahre sonntag um 10. treffpunkt weitmarer holz und dann muttental? da waren wir laenger nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (6. Juli 2013)

10 h ist mir morgen zu spät. ich fahre schon eher und den l-weg. viel spaß euch.

.stefan


----------



## T-man__ (7. Juli 2013)

faehrt sonst noch jemand ausser mir?


----------



## TFox (7. Juli 2013)

10.00 WH könnte ich schaffen!


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juli 2013)

tach leute,
ich wollte samstag fahren, da ich sonntag nicht kann. 
ist jemand dabei? darf auch ruhig eine große runde sein...

gruß mike


----------



## Marksbo (11. Juli 2013)

Hi Mike

Wann willst du denn Samstag los ?

Gegen Abend könnte ich auf ne Runde 


Mfg Markus


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Juli 2013)

wenn dann doch schon vormittags oder mittags...11-12uhr

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (12. Juli 2013)

Da muss ich mal schauen wegen Bochum total.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880


----------



## dissident (12. Juli 2013)

ich bin sonntag auch raus und weiche auf samstag aus. fahre allerdings so früh wie möglich und auch nicht so lange 

habe mir auch endlich ein licht (fürs rennen) bestellt, kommt nächste woche an. ich bin gespannt....


----------



## MrFreak (12. Juli 2013)

fahre auch morgen. aber erst gegen 14 uhr und wenn von Düsseldorf oder Mülheim an der Ruhr nach hause ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. Juli 2013)

Servus an die Gemeinde...

Wer von Euch würde denn morgen früh ne Runde drehen?

10h Schwimmbrücke oder Weitmarer Holz mir egal, Hauptsache ne schöne Runde.


----------



## T-man__ (13. Juli 2013)

ich bin dabei
10 uhr Schwimmbrücke, 
@ Dennis: halb 10 bei mir???


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. Juli 2013)

@T-man hab noch mit Marcel gesprochen wir fahren erst um 11h an der SB los. 
Also wenn dann um 10:30h bei Dir OK?


----------



## T-man__ (13. Juli 2013)

ok...dann 10:30 bei mit


----------



## czlxst (18. Juli 2013)

Schönen Gruß aus saalbach.


----------



## corratec1234 (18. Juli 2013)

sehr schön und viel spaß...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (18. Juli 2013)

habt Ihr euch ja genau das richtige wetter ausgesucht...


----------



## czlxst (18. Juli 2013)

Wetter war heute super und der hackelbergtrail rockt. 
Haben heute die blue line, Panorama trail, milka line, x line, hackelberg und den bergstadltrail abgefahrenen. Morgen ist die BIG5 dran.


----------



## Wichti (18. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß weiter in Hinterglemm!!!


Fährt jemand am Samstag? Ich bin am Sonntag leider schon wieder nicht da.

Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr wohl wahrscheinlich Sonntag ne Runde ....


----------



## Kabahl (19. Juli 2013)

Wichti schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Samstag? Ich bin am Sonntag leider schon wieder nicht da.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens


 
Hi Jenns,

ich würde wohl Samstag fahren.

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## MrFreak (19. Juli 2013)

von wann bis wann wäre samstag denn?

sonntag könnte ich auch bis ca. 2uhr


----------



## dissident (19. Juli 2013)

samstag bin ich schon ausgebucht

sonntag bis 14 h passt mir gut, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Wichti (19. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Samstag um 10 oder 10.30 Uhr starten und bis ca. 14 Uhr fahren. Bin aber flexibel.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Kabahl (19. Juli 2013)

10Uhr ist gut und bis 14 Uhr auch. Wäre dann dabei. Wie wärs mit Dem K-Weg?


----------



## Wichti (19. Juli 2013)

Astrein! Bin dabei. Treffpunkt 10 Uhr SB.

Bis morgen!

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kabahl (19. Juli 2013)

Bis morgen!


----------



## T-man__ (20. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei. bis gleich


----------



## Wichti (20. Juli 2013)

Sauber - bis gleich! 

Jens


----------



## MrFreak (20. Juli 2013)

sorry bei mir wurde es zu spät gestern/heute morgen.

wann ist morgen 10Uhr SB?


----------



## T-man__ (20. Juli 2013)

da es morgen sehr warm werden soll: wie waere es mit treffen um halb 9. sprich 0830??? dann waere ich glatt dabei.  
heute eine klasse k-l-x weg variante gefahren. erstmal abgespeichert. nur naechstes mal nehme ich das buschmesser mit


----------



## czlxst (20. Juli 2013)

Wir haben fertig in saalbach. Alles heile überstanden. 
Haben heute eine Tour über 55km mit 4000hm gefahren.

Insgesamt waren es 150km mit 11000hm :thumbup:


----------



## T-man__ (20. Juli 2013)

fein, dass ihr heile geblieben seid. jetzt noch sicher nach hause kommen...


----------



## MrFreak (20. Juli 2013)

ne. das ist zu früh. habe morgen noch einen Geburtstag vor der Brust der sehr lang gehen wird.

9:30 wäre gut.


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juli 2013)

Also vor 10 geht gar nicht. 10 Uhr morgen wäre ich dabei. Letztes Jahr sind wir auch bei 38 grad normal Gefahren..... Und die Stunde eher macht's ja auch nicht wirklich.

10 wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (20. Juli 2013)

sehr gut. 10uhr bin ich da. ich verlass mich nu drauf. bis moin


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juli 2013)

OK, aber wo ;-). wh oder SB. hehe


----------



## MrFreak (20. Juli 2013)

das ist mir egal. schreib was ich komme dahin. bis moin.


----------



## Janf85 (20. Juli 2013)

wenn wir nur zu zweit sind, am wh kennen ich mich besser aus .... dann lass mal wh 10 uhr


----------



## MrFreak (21. Juli 2013)

ich hoffe weitmarer holz. gut


----------



## Janf85 (21. Juli 2013)

jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (21. Juli 2013)

10:00 am wh bin ich dabei. Wie waere es mit muttental...da besteht ne chance auf restschlamm?


----------



## MrFreak (21. Juli 2013)

komme 5min später habe nen platten


----------



## T-man__ (22. Juli 2013)

Kaiserwetter am sonntag auf dem Weg zum Muttental...und Mördertrails...


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juli 2013)

Sonntag regen ....  wer ist Samstag dabei ;-) ?


----------



## MrFreak (26. Juli 2013)

da gehe ich das neue Rad vorbestellen ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juli 2013)

das kannste ja wohl auch montag heute oder früh morgens.  also wann fahren wir los ?


----------



## MrFreak (26. Juli 2013)

ne sorry. schaffe es zeitlich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Wichti (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Sonntag fahren, falls es nicht in Strömen regnet. Samstag geht zeitlich nicht.

Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Janf85 (26. Juli 2013)

ab nachmittags / abends solls wohl bissel regnen.... okay dann sonntag


----------



## Wichti (27. Juli 2013)

10 Uhr SB? Marcel kommt auch mit, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (27. Juli 2013)

ich bin morgen leider raus, habe probleme mit einer bremse 
weiche dann aufs rennrad aus....


----------



## Janf85 (27. Juli 2013)

okay 10 uhr sb


----------



## dissident (28. Juli 2013)

heute abend ist derny in der stadt.....


----------



## dissident (5. August 2013)

die ersten teaser-fotos sind beim sportografen online....

die erste trainingseinheit für für nächstes jahr ist durch, heute morgen zur arbeit, ich war gut 5 min langsamer als sonst  und hatte das bedürfnis, jemandem ein armband zu übergeben 

ich freue mich auf die bilder, kann jemand die dropboxen (von den rädern und so was)?

p.s. am 17. ist der grafschaft-marathon...


----------



## Wichti (5. August 2013)

@stefan: sehr hart. Ich wäre heute vermutlich vom Rad gefallen...

Den Marathon in Grafschaft wäre ich gerne gefahren - Daniel, Dennis und ich waren dort vor 2 Jahren am Start. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich bin aber noch im Urlaub. Die Fotos schicke ich bei Gelegenheit mal rum. 

PS: Ich brauche ein 29er!!! Cannondale Flash 29 zum Beispiel - gibt's derzeit für 1.700 .


----------



## dissident (6. August 2013)

Wichti schrieb:


> Den Marathon in Grafschaft wäre ich gerne gefahren - Daniel, Dennis und ich waren dort vor 2 Jahren am Start. Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich bin aber noch im Urlaub. Die Fotos schicke ich bei Gelegenheit mal rum.


hmm habe gerade gesehen, dass das startgeld 30 euro beträgt....

PS: Ich brauche ein 29er!!! Cannondale Flash 29 zum Beispiel - gibt's derzeit für 1.700 . 
absolut! das carbon ultimate aber nur. oder ein niner mit starrgabel, auch geil!


----------



## MrFreak (6. August 2013)

Radfahren gestern morgen war die Hölle. Da kann ich nur zustimmen ;-)


----------



## OliDuro (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
mal ne kleine Nachricht an alle, die am 19.05. dabei waren und wen's noch interessiert:
So langsam geht's wieder aufwärts. Gebe meiner kleinen schon erste Fahrtips.
Da ich das ja selbst nicht richtig kann, beschränke ich mich daher auf's Wesentliche: Bremsen und wenn's zu steil wird schieben 

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## czlxst (7. August 2013)

Schön zu hören das es Dir besser geht. Bis bald auf dem trail. :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (7. August 2013)

dann müsstest du auch mal wieder fahren ;-) war das enduro nen fehlkauf odet wieso hab ich sich seitdem nie wieder gesehen ;-) .... wann biste denn mal wieder am start ?


----------



## dissident (7. August 2013)

@24 h - die sportograf fotos sind online.....


----------



## czlxst (7. August 2013)

Habe meine Bilder schon gekauft. 
 @Jan, hoffe bald wieder mitfahren zu können. Bin nicht ganz fit. Das enduro hat sehr gute Dienste in Saalbach geleistet.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. August 2013)

@oli, schön das es dir besser geht...rad ist auch wieder in ordnung wie ich sehe... bis bald auf der tour

gruß mike


----------



## OliDuro (8. August 2013)

Bis dass ich wieder über Trails husche, wird noch eine Weile dauern, aber vielleicht mal zu einer "Feierabendbummelrunde"...
Momentan liegt mein Limit aber noch bei <10km, das will ich niemandem antun


----------



## corratec1234 (10. August 2013)

tach leute, 
ist morgen etwas geplant?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (10. August 2013)

ich fahre. aber erst um 13 uhr.


----------



## MrFreak (10. August 2013)

ne. Aber definitiv nächsten Sonntag


----------



## dissident (10. August 2013)

sieht ja eher mau aus, ich werde morgen so früh wir mir möglich los. muss noch urlaubsvorbereitungen treffen....


----------



## Wittgensteiner (13. August 2013)

Moin,

ich befinde mich die Woche in Bochum habt ihr nicht lust eine kleine Runde mit mir zu fahren. Leider kenne ich mich hier nun mal noch gar nicht aus...Zeitlich bin ich nicht gebunden da ich Urlaub habe.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MrFreak (14. August 2013)

wie schaut´s mit Sonntag aus; ist jemand dabei? Wieder 10Uhr? Wo ist mir recht egal.


----------



## to_be_on_trail (15. August 2013)

Hi,

bin auch auf der Suche nach leuten aus Bochum mit Interesse an gelegentlichen Bike Touren am WE. Komme aus Bochum Werne und fahre meist Richtung Ümminger See / kemnader See. Vllt hast ja mal lust gemeinsam ne Tour zu machen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

MFG Tobi

P.s. bin neu hier und habe eben festgestellt, dass ich wohle keine Nachricht, sondern nen Post gemacht habe. naja, auf jeden Fall suche ich Leute aus der Umgebung zum biken. Oder leute denen man sich anschliessen kann.

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## dissident (16. August 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> wie schaut´s mit Sonntag aus; ist jemand dabei? Wieder 10Uhr? Wo ist mir recht egal.



bin dabei! gerne schwimmbrücke. kann aber wahrscheinlich mal wieder nicht so lange.... aber ich finde den weg nach hause ja


----------



## dissident (16. August 2013)

@ tobi mtb u. wittgensteiner

wir fahren also am sonntag um 10. ihr könnt gerne mit, neue leute sind immer willkommen. ein wenig kondition, funktionierendes mtb und helm müssen dabei sein. wir werden wohl so 40 km plus x fahren, immer mit der option, früher auszusteigen. treffpunkt schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen.


----------



## to_be_on_trail (16. August 2013)

Wow, das geht aber fix hier^^

Würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber ab Samstag für ca. 10 Tage im Ausland. 

Gerne komme ich mal mit wenn ich wieder zurück bin.

MfG Tobi


----------



## MrFreak (16. August 2013)

joou. Ich komme. 10Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (22. August 2013)

Wochenende? Samstag/Sonntag?


----------



## Janf85 (22. August 2013)

Wollt Sonntag ne runde drehen, bissel abfahrtsorientierter, also kohlensiepen oder esborn oder kletterwald. Markus kommt glaub ich auch mit. Starten so gegen 11. falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## corratec1234 (23. August 2013)

tach auch,

ich hätte interesse, aber warum erst um 11?
eine stunde früher ist nicht möglich?

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (23. August 2013)

könnze knapp werden weil geburtstag samstag auf aonntag :-/


----------



## corratec1234 (23. August 2013)

oh ok....
dann feier schön...
(dein eigener)?

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (23. August 2013)

Nene


----------



## dissident (23. August 2013)

fährt denn sonst noch jemand am we? vor 11h? höhenmeter sammeln?


----------



## Marksbo (23. August 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wollt Sonntag ne runde drehen, bissel abfahrtsorientierter, also kohlensiepen oder esborn oder kletterwald. Markus kommt glaub ich auch mit. Starten so gegen 11. falls jemand Interesse hat





Da bin ich dabei    

10 Uhr könnte stressig werden


mfg Markus


----------



## MrFreak (23. August 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wollt Sonntag ne runde drehen, bissel abfahrtsorientierter, also kohlensiepen oder esborn oder kletterwald. Markus kommt glaub ich auch mit. Starten so gegen 11. falls jemand Interesse hat



gerne.-aber wenn sollte 10uhr schon machbar sein. Bei einer Stunde Differenz ändert sich der Alkoholpegel auch nicht viel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (24. August 2013)

Dabei geht es wohl eher um die zusätzliche stunde Schlaf 
Von wo aus wolltest ihr losfahren das man da ca. planen kann? Derzeit hab ich noch überall schmerzen (muskelkater) mal sehen wie sich das morgen verhält. 

Gruß 
Kai


----------



## Marksbo (24. August 2013)

Kompromiss:

10:30. WH.   ?   


mfg Markus


----------



## Janf85 (24. August 2013)

0,1 Promille. Und 4 statt 3 Std schlafen ;-). Also 10:30. Wh. Kann ich maximal anbieten. Wenn keiner mit will Fahr ich erst um 11 Zuhause los. Also bitte um Rückmeldung 

Das Ziel wird dann kohlensiepen oder esborn wo mehrfach hoch und runter Gefahren wird. Generell werde ich einige Trails mehrfach fahren wollen. Wir werden sicher auch auf ein paar km und hm kommen. Aber Achtung, manche Abfahrten werden mehrfach hintereinander Gefahren ;-)


----------



## Marksbo (24. August 2013)

Wie siehts aus ??


mfg Markus


----------



## corratec1234 (24. August 2013)

bin halb elf im WH...

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (24. August 2013)

okay ich auch. und markus dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (24. August 2013)

yo super...
kai, was ist mit dir?


----------



## zeKai (24. August 2013)

muss mal sehen ggf. gleich noch auf nem bday + konzi. 
Ich stell mir mal den Wecker  melde mich jedenfalls wenn ich kommen sollte morgen früh.


----------



## MrFreak (24. August 2013)

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Super Kompromiss. WH = Weitmarer Holz?!
bin da.danke


----------



## corratec1234 (24. August 2013)

yo genau...weitmarer holz...

regenkleidung einplanen, soll feucht werden


----------



## Janf85 (24. August 2013)

Regnet ja gerade alles runter .. ich denke wir haben glück


----------



## zeKai (25. August 2013)

Also hier schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Da bin ich ja gespannt ob das so bleibt. Ich leg mich jetzt erst einmal wieder hin. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880


----------



## corratec1234 (25. August 2013)

leute wie schauts aus?


----------



## zeKai (25. August 2013)

ich ziehe mich grad an, trag mehrere schichten aber kurz... weils trotz nässe recht warm ist. 

Boden zwar platschnass aber zumindest kommt nichts mehr von oben 
Wollte hier ca. 9.30 los und in deine Richtung fahren.


----------



## corratec1234 (25. August 2013)

ok, dann mach ich mich auch fertig...

was ist mit den partygängern ?


----------



## Janf85 (25. August 2013)

okay. ich komme auxh zum wh bin ja achon bei schnee und - grafen gefahren. scheiss auf regen. und von oben kommt warscheinlich nichts mehr.  wenigstens keine wanderer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (25. August 2013)

hoffentlich keine wanderer... ich will nicht wieder blanke ärsche und verängstigte gesichter sehen wenn ich versuche einen trail runterzugleiten... bzw. bei meiner aktuellen fahrweise "the micheal j. fox expierience"


----------



## Marksbo (25. August 2013)

Komme auch

Mfg


----------



## dissident (28. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in einem Monat ist die Anmeldung für das 24h Rennen 2014.
Ich fände es schön, wenn wir uns vorher noch mal treffen und die Pläne für nächstes Jahr besprechen.

.stefan


----------



## T-man__ (31. August 2013)

Moin Jungs, bin zurück aus dem Höhentrainingslager. Wie steht es mit morgen? Fährt jemand?
Schlage vor 10:00 an der Schwimmbrücke


----------



## Marksbo (31. August 2013)

Hi,
wilkommen zurück im Flachland.

Wie wäre es mit WH und dann Richtung Kletterpark 


mfg


----------



## T-man__ (31. August 2013)

geht auch...bin ich schmerzfrei...


----------



## Janf85 (31. August 2013)

Okay 10. Wh


----------



## zeKai (1. September 2013)

Ich merke grad wie früh ich wieder daheim bin 
50,5km, 766hm in 3stunden, 16er schnitt... fühlte sich ehrlich gesagt mehr an, obwohl ich bei ankunft dachte.. "wären wir doch nochmal zur halde "


----------



## MrFreak (1. September 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in einem Monat ist die Anmeldung für das 24h Rennen 2014.
> Ich fände es schön, wenn wir uns vorher noch mal treffen und die Pläne für nächstes Jahr besprechen.
> ...



gabs ne <Rückmeldung? wie wäre es abends in der Stadt bei ner Runde Bier dies zu besprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (2. September 2013)

wann hättet ihr denn zeit?

gruß mike


----------



## MrFreak (2. September 2013)

vom 9.-15.9 habe ich urlaub. da könnte ich wenn auch in der Woche. Danach ist wieder fast unmöglich. Abends am Wochenende gehts fast immer soweit es geplant wird.


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Lass uns lieber mal Enduro rennen mitfahren  ;-)  So  Bike Attack oder Megavalanche


----------



## corratec1234 (2. September 2013)

@Jan, 
meinst du das ernst? 
sowas ist natürlich cool, aber der aufwand das über die bühne zu bekommen ist dann doch schon um einiges größer als die 24h in duisburg...
ich denke der finanzielle aufwand wird auch deutlich teurer sein...

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Ja ich mein das ernst und werde so was auch 2014 machen. Zur not alleine ;-)


----------



## MrFreak (2. September 2013)

sowas könnte man in einer Runde ja einfach mit durchrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (2. September 2013)

dann lass uns das mal durchrechnen, find die idee auch super...
allerdings sind das echt mal krasse anstrengungen, da sind die 24h in duisburg nen kindergeburtstag gegen


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Ist ja auch nen Kindergeburtstag, deswegen mach ich da nicht mit.  Da kann ich auch alleine im Wald grillen und zwischen durch schlamm essen und die Erzbahntrasse hoch und runter radeln  ;-)

hehe


----------



## corratec1234 (2. September 2013)

eigentlich ist es das was dabei am meisten spaß macht, aber so ein kindergeburtstag ist das dann doch nicht...

hier mal was zum thema 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29871


----------



## zeKai (2. September 2013)

Da guckst ins Forum und liest was von wegen "Megavalanche" ich glaube ja es HACKT! Verdammte AXT!
Irre bist! IRRE! Wobei es sicher witzig wär. (sofern man es überlebt, YOLO)

Bordsteinkante, Schotterwege... und dann Megavalanche.


----------



## Janf85 (2. September 2013)

Man lebt nur einmal.... Mann oder Maus ?  ;-). Hehe


----------



## Marksbo (3. September 2013)

Moin,
man könnte ja was zwischen 24 h Duisburg und megavalanche finden, dann bin ich dabei. 


mfg


----------



## dissident (3. September 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> wann hättet ihr denn zeit?
> 
> gruß mike



dienstags ist schlecht bei mir, ansonsten kann ich bestimmt


----------



## Fire578 (3. September 2013)

Bei mir geht nur Freitag oder am WE


----------



## dissident (6. September 2013)

was ist den mit zb heute oder morgen?


----------



## corratec1234 (6. September 2013)

morgen bin ich auf einer Hochzeit ....
heute habe ich keine zeit....
Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (8. September 2013)

hi zusammen,
ich in sonntag raus, meine tochter hat geb.

viel spaß euch


----------



## dissident (10. September 2013)

@ 24 h 2014

hallo die herren 24h-fahrer, 

der tag der anmeldefrist rückt langsam aber sicher nahe. rückmeldung sind rar bisher....

wer hat noch lust, mit mike, stefan und mir in einem 4er-team zu fahren?
freiwillige vor!

die vier bis fünf stunden wartezeit zwischen den runden bei einem 8er-team kann man ja mit weiteren runden füllen...

.stefan


----------



## Fire578 (10. September 2013)

Lust hätte ich. Und wie. Aber ich kann es heute noch nicht sagen. Sobald ich mehr weiß sag ich bescheid. 


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrFreak (11. September 2013)

wäre schön wenn sich noch wer bereit erklären würde.


----------



## Fire578 (11. September 2013)

So, wie versprochen, sobald ich mehr weiß melde ich mich.
Ich bin dabei im 4er Team. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dissident (12. September 2013)

hey christoph,

super, dass das klappt!

ich kann uns gerne anmelden.

@ all

wie sieht es mit einem stammtisch aus? fotos vom 24 rennen gucken und tauschen und so sachen?


----------



## corratec1234 (12. September 2013)

nabend,
sind wir nur ein vierer team? was ist denn mit dennis, jens, marcel und daniel? 
stammtisch hört sich gut an... aber wann?

gruß mike


----------



## MrFreak (12. September 2013)

entweder freitag oder samstag abend?! nächsten woche samstag?


----------



## Fire578 (12. September 2013)

Ja sieht so aus, das wir ein 4er sind. Was mit den anderen ist weiß ich nicht. Mal fragen! 

Wegen Stammtisch. Ich kann diese Woche nur morgen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (13. September 2013)

andere Frage: Wer hat denn Sonntag Zeit zum radeln?


----------



## dissident (13. September 2013)

diesen samstag kann ich nicht weg, weil ich mit der kleinen alleine bin. wenn wir uns nicht bei mir treffen wollen, müssen wir einen anderen termin finden.
wäre ja cool, wenn wir noch ein zweites team auf die beine stellen könnten, noch ein 4er oder vielleicht finden sich noch genug leute für ein achter?

wegen sonntag: ich war die woche über krank und bei mir wird das sonntag eher ein mal wieder bewegen als ein ordentliches fahren. daher rechnet nicht mit mir wenn ihr eine tour plant...


----------



## czlxst (13. September 2013)

Wegen 24h Race

Beim 8er wäre ich dabei gewesen, glaube aber nicht das wir jetzt eines zusammen bekommen.
Beim 4er bin ich raus. 

Stammtisch fände ich auch gut, wie wäre nächster Freitag am 20.09.

Gruß Daniel.


----------



## T-man__ (14. September 2013)

Hallo Jungens...alle schon im Winterschlaf oder geht morgen was? Ich schlage mal 10 Uhr an der Schwimmbrücke vor...


----------



## Janf85 (14. September 2013)

Bin raus, Omi hat Geburtstag und da muss ich "leider" zum Kuchen essen hin ;-) Aber danach die Woche bin ich wieder im Einsatz. Zwar leider bei schlechtem Wetter wenn ich mir das so anschaue aber immerhin dabei...


----------



## MrFreak (14. September 2013)

geht denn morgen was?! ich schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein. Wäre auf jeden dabei.also wenn noch wer zu sagt bis moin dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (15. September 2013)

also..ich fahre.


----------



## MrFreak (15. September 2013)

gut. ich komme.bis gleich


----------



## Kabahl (15. September 2013)

Zum 24h-Rennen

Ich werde nächstes Jahr nicht mitfahren.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## dissident (17. September 2013)

@ marcel: schade dass du nicht mitfährst. ich hatte gehofft, dass wir noch zusätzlich zum 4er ein 8er starten könnten. genug leute sind / kennen wir ja. 

@ all: wie sieht es sonntag mit dem ctf in der haard aus? hat jemand lust?

ps. am 03.10. sind cc stadtmeisterschaften in herne


----------



## corratec1234 (17. September 2013)

guten morgen,
bekommen wir es noch hin das wir uns nochmal vor der anmeldung treffen? 
ist die anmeldung nicht am samstag? 
 @Marcel, schade...
 @Sonntag, fahre ich nur hier in der gegend und auch nicht so lange, da ich nachmittags noch unterwegs bin und vorher noch wählen muss...

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (17. September 2013)

@Mike - anmeldung ist am 28.09.

treffen gerne, bis auf heute und morgen ist noch alles frei.....


----------



## corratec1234 (17. September 2013)

donnerstag kann ich erst nach acht uhr, freitag kann ich nicht genau sagen...
macht ihr mal vorschläge!


----------



## dissident (17. September 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> donnerstag kann ich erst nach acht uhr, freitag kann ich nicht genau sagen...
> macht ihr mal vorschläge!



freitag geht ggf gar nicht oder geht es um die uhrzeit?

dann sag ich mal donnerstag nach 8?


----------



## corratec1234 (17. September 2013)

Donnerstag passt mir...mache dann früher schluss damit ich acht bzw.kurz nach schaffe....
wo treffen wir uns denn und wer kommt alles?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Fire578 (17. September 2013)

Donnerstag nach acht kann ich auch. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (18. September 2013)

guten morgen,
dass ist doch schonmal was. 
 @MrFreak, was ist mit dir? kannst du das rezept mitbringen?

was ist mit dem rest der truppe?

gruß mike


----------



## dissident (18. September 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @MrFreak, was ist mit dir?



der ist im urlaub diese woche.

sollen wir uns auch zu dritt treffen? mehr sind wir ja bisher nicht....


----------



## corratec1234 (18. September 2013)

ah ok,
ja von mir aus auch zu dritt...
komisch das sonst keiner was schreibt, was ist los mit euch?

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (18. September 2013)

Ich habe mit dem 24stunden rennen nichts am Hut 

ggf. die Leute per whatsapp benachrichtigen.


----------



## Janf85 (18. September 2013)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr in der Lenzerheide zur Bike Attack.... 24H Duisburg..... Schlamm sammeln auf Asphalt und Staubfressen... Ne, ne ....  Wenn ich schon nen Cyclocrosser hätte, würde ich vielleicht da fahren ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (18. September 2013)

wo treffen wir uns denn? @Jan, bikeattack ist auch nett...aber so ein kindergeburtstag ist das in Duisburg auch nicht...


----------



## Fire578 (18. September 2013)

Wie wäre la posta in Linden?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2013)

das wird noch unser Stammlokal....
ist gut, bin dann um acht Uhr dort...

Gruß Mike


----------



## dissident (19. September 2013)

alles klar, dann bis 8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2013)

Btw. ich kann leider sowieso nicht  ich muss an meinem Bike rumbasteln sonst komme ich am wochende nicht zum fahren ....


ps.  ich habe noch ewig viele verschiedene Reifen  und z.B.  ne unbenutzt XT Kette usw. zuhause rumfliegen falls wer was braucht.

Conti MK 2,4 Protection
COnti Baron 2,3
Schwalbe Nobby oder Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert  oderso

Ich versuche gerade mal alles in den Bikemarkt zu packen was zuhause noch rumliegt


----------



## zeKai (19. September 2013)

Conti.. nein danke 

Was hast dir wieder fürn rad gekauft? nen alutech fanes?


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2013)

Hehe du kennst wohl die Teile, die die Verbauen und jetzt bei mir im Bikemarkt sind  

Ja ich bau mir gerade ne fanes auf und hole mir als zweit rad nen cyclocrosser... dann muss ich kaum noch Kompromisse eingehen.

1. für Runter und alles andere   und eins zum Gas geben  ;-)


----------



## Marksbo (19. September 2013)

zeKai schrieb:


> Conti.. nein danke
> 
> Was hast du gegen contis
> 
> ...


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2013)

@Jan, wieder ein neues Rad?


----------



## zeKai (19. September 2013)

Der jan verkauft die Räder immer bevor diese 1000km hinter sich gebracht haben...  Oder alternativ nach 2monaten!
Evtl war auch ein defekt am rahmen.... nach seinen berserkerstunts über die Bordsteinkante oder powerslides über schotterwege mit aktiver Oberkörper Bremsung!

   @Marksbo na conti urgeil... mehrere platten in einer tour...Und hält keine luft... und über schotter sag ich mal nichts. 
(und ja das hätte mit jedem anderen reifen auch passieren können.. hätte hätte fahrradkette...)



Und bester anblick heute: Einrad Fahrer rückwärts um den Kemnader Stausee und spielt dabei Blockflöte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (19. September 2013)

@ christoph und mike



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTXwn6acH2M"]Nacht der Revanche....Der Film - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MrFreak (20. September 2013)

bin wieder da ;-)

kam bei eurem Treffen was neues heraus?
 @dissident
hole morgen endlich das Rad ab. Müsste also klappen mit Sonntag. Sag dir aber noch bescheid.


----------



## dissident (21. September 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> bin wieder da ;-)
> 
> kam bei eurem Treffen was neues heraus?
> @_dissident_
> hole morgen endlich das Rad ab. Müsste also klappen mit Sonntag. Sag dir aber noch bescheid.



cool, sollen wir uns dann direkt da vor ort treffen?


----------



## dissident (21. September 2013)

was ist denn mit den anderen?
hat keiner lust auf den ctf morgen???


----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2013)

Ich muss morgen wilde sau spielen. War 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Bike..... Wenn ich bald den cyclocrosser habe bin ich für so was zu haben


----------



## zeKai (21. September 2013)

Naja CTF kannste schon mit nem MTB fahren, nun wollen wir mal nicht so tun als sei die haard kein MTB gebiet...


----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2013)

Kommt auf die Line an ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (21. September 2013)

ich fahre morgen richtung iesenburg, nierenhof und evtl. noch zum knochenbrecher und dann zurück zur sb...
ich kann nicht so lange fahren, darum nur die kurze runde...

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (21. September 2013)

bin morgen dabei. 1000 an der sb?


----------



## zeKai (21. September 2013)

Ich schau mal das ich ggf. morgen auch rumkomme, melde mich aber wie immer vorher nochmal hier  ggf. renne ich noch vorher zu Wahl ist ja keine 10 meter von hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (21. September 2013)

10 Uhr Schwimmbrücke geht klar


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Okay 10 Uhr sb


----------



## corratec1234 (22. September 2013)

kai, kommst du bei mir rum?


----------



## zeKai (22. September 2013)

jo. fahre gleich los. 9.05.

Zieht euch nicht zu warm an  Gestern schon den Fehler gemacht. Platschnass war das Resultat.


----------



## Marksbo (22. September 2013)

Bin dabei 

Bis gleich


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

War  das Team für 24h  jetzt schon voll?


----------



## corratec1234 (22. September 2013)

gibt bisher nur ein vierer team, da wir zu wenig leute für ein achter waren...


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Mh das ändert sich ja leider nicht wenn ich mitfahre ;-) aber kein problem hehe


----------



## Fire578 (22. September 2013)

@Jan, wie kommt der Sinneswandel? Ich dachte 24h wäre Kinderkram...

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Lenzerheide mus ich ja alleine machen warscheinlich  da kommt sond kinderkram für bissel fitness ganz recht. ausserdem das da rumsitzen und quatsch machen ist sicher spassig   ud bis dahin hab ich auch nen Hardtail oderso dafür   hehe


----------



## corratec1234 (23. September 2013)

guten morgen,
wenn sich bis Freitag noch genug leute finden lassen, könnten wir auch wieder ein achter team melden....

Gruß Mike


----------



## dissident (23. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,

mit einem 8er team wird es wohl nichts werden, wenn höchtens zusätzlich zum 4er.

gestern sind stefan und ich den ctf in der haard gefahren, 50 km runde. ich habe den schnitt auf 17 kmh gesenkt, stefan hatte mehr (und auf mich gewartet). gut organisiert mit einer tollen strecke (ich war vorher noch nie in der haard), es hat spaß gemacht, einen neuen wald zu sehen und leute zu gucken. einfach immer den bunten punkten nach. es waren nur wenige von diesen rasern unterwegs, ein paar sind wie immer gefahren, als hätten die einen transponder dabei und den wm-titel vor augen. alle anderen waren nett, viele frauen und einige kinder. leider gab es auch einen todesfall, ein teilnehmer ist während des ctf gestorben. unser beileid.


----------



## MrFreak (23. September 2013)

echt. ist es jetzt sicher?! hatte gestern noch nichts darüber gefunden. grr.. ein Schauer läuft mir gerade über den Rücken...

abgesehen davon war es wirklich schön.


----------



## Alistar (23. September 2013)

Mein beileid ...

Hallo erst mal an alle, bin der Alex 26 J. und fahre ein Ghost Htx 7000 einiges umgebaut.
Fahre schon etwas länger und würde sagen bin gut dabei.
Wollte mal fragen ob ich mal mit euch fahren kann / darf?

Ps ... vieleicht  sehen wir uns ja schon bald.


----------



## Janf85 (23. September 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen aus der ungebung fahren wir aus spass. Also wenn niemand dürfte würden wir das geheim besprechen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (24. September 2013)

Alistar schrieb:


> Mein beileid ...
> 
> Hallo erst mal an alle, bin der Alex 26 J. und fahre ein Ghost Htx 7000 einiges umgebaut.
> Fahre schon etwas länger und würde sagen bin gut dabei.
> ...




hallo alex, 
ja sicher, du kannst gerne mitfahren! neue leute sind immer willkommen. voraussetzungen sind ein funktionierendes mtb, helm und zumindest ein wenig grundkondition. der spass kommt dann von alleine 
in der regel treffen wir uns sonntags um 10h an der schwimmbrücke in dahlhausen. wird aber hier im forum vorher besprochen bzw. angekündigt.
die touren gehen in die elfringhauser schweiz, ca 40 km + x und sind auch mit einem hardtail machbar...

bis dann


----------



## Alistar (24. September 2013)

HI danke,

Kondition ist da , fahre ohne prob 60 km auch durch.

Habt ihr auch einen Straßennamen für mich kanne diese Brücke nicht.


----------



## dissident (24. September 2013)

Alistar schrieb:


> HI danke,
> 
> Kondition ist da , fahre ohne prob 60 km auch durch.
> 
> Habt ihr auch einen Straßennamen für mich kanne diese Brücke nicht.



gib das bei google maps ein: 51.420679, 7.146362


----------



## Alistar (25. September 2013)

Alles klar danke.
Fährt jemand von wanne eickel direckt mit dem Rad da hin??


----------



## zeKai (25. September 2013)

Ich fahre immer von Herne-Röhlinghausen aus, wohn ja ziemlich genau an der Wattenscheider / Gelsenkirchener grenze.

Wir fahren eigentlich alle mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt, die Anfahrten unterscheiden sich aber von 1-20km ist alles dabei


----------



## Alistar (26. September 2013)

gut, hoffentlich findet sich einer neben mir XD


----------



## Alistar (27. September 2013)

Diesen Sonntag einer am fahren ?


----------



## MrFreak (28. September 2013)

wollte schon. Kommt denn noch wer?


----------



## dissident (28. September 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Janf85 (28. September 2013)

Bin leider auf nem Technik Kurs bei bikeride....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (28. September 2013)

dann sieht man euch ja evtl, je nachdem wo wir herfahren bzw ihr die Strecken blockiert ;-)


----------



## zeKai (28. September 2013)

Ich wollte auch morgen fahren, wo solls den losgehen?
Vermutlich fahre ich aber nicht die ganze tour, aber das werde ich erst morgen genauer sehen.


----------



## dissident (28. September 2013)

hallo, 

wie wärs, wenn wir uns morgen um 10 am weitmarer holz treffen und über blankenstein richtung spröckhövel in die 11schweiz fahren?

treffpunkt ist dann bei 51.439356,7.195073

.stefan


----------



## dissident (28. September 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Bin leider auf nem Technik Kurs bei bikeride....




da habe ich ausch schon dran gedacht, welchen kurs machst du?


----------



## MrFreak (28. September 2013)

bin da um 10UHr.


----------



## T-man__ (29. September 2013)

ich bin auch morgen dabei, also 1000 in WH


----------



## dissident (29. September 2013)

@ michael - kannst du dann bitte meine trinkflasche mitbringen? danke.


----------



## T-man__ (29. September 2013)

hey Stefan, mache ich...soll ich dir schon wasser reintun?


----------



## Janf85 (29. September 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> da habe ich ausch schon dran gedacht, welchen kurs machst du?



Level 3. War ganz cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, Tag des deutschen Fahrrads.....  presented  Jan vs. Schwerkraft    

Werd morgen ne Runde erde Bügeln ;-)

Hab mir vorgestellt mal Kletterpark die Ecke ....

Wie siehts denn aus ?


----------



## zeKai (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich befürchte meine Beine werden sich bis dahin nicht erholt haben.... seit tagen beim kraftvollen treten schmerzen im Oberschenkel.  Was mich natürlich nicht daran gehindert hat dennoch die letzten tage zu fahren,aber bergauf war es immer eine Qual. 

Aber ggf mal sehen wie es Morgen aussieht, melde mich aber vorher noch mal. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880


----------



## Janf85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach du memme ich hab letzten 7 Tage auch 300 km geschrubbt ;-)  Da muss man halt mal kleinere Gänge fahren und nicht so reinlatschen


----------



## T-man__ (2. Oktober 2013)

ich werde morgen auch fahren. aber keine experimente. also bh. und waffel mit kirschen und vanilleeis wegen feiertag


----------



## Alistar (2. Oktober 2013)

Nabend 
, sorry das ihr gewartet habt... letztens. Habe mich aber iwie verfahren mit dem Rad dort hin.

Wo seit ihr morgen, oder wo treft ihr euch?


----------



## T-man__ (3. Oktober 2013)

komme mit kai so 10:15 am weitmarer holz vorbei. wenn noch jemand lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt wissen ob jemand von uns morgen fährt?

Also ab 10h an der SB oder WH?

*VERKAUFE MEIN CANYON NERVE AM 7.0 in M aus 2009. Bei Interesse eine PN an mich*


----------



## Alistar (12. Oktober 2013)

Würde auch mitfahren............. wenn es geht


----------



## Marksbo (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

fahre morgen mit Jan mal so gegen zehn am WH lang



Mfg Markus


----------



## zeKai (12. Oktober 2013)

Also Weitmarer Holz um 10.00, ich versuche zu kommen. Melde mich aber vorher nochmal


----------



## T-man__ (13. Oktober 2013)

bin raus wegen erkaeltung immer noch. dennis: welche groesse?


----------



## zeKai (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich ziehe mich schon mal an...  bis später 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880


----------



## Janf85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann paar Minuten später werden am wh.  Bis  etwas in Verzug.  Tippe 10 nach 10 ca.


----------



## zeKai (13. Oktober 2013)

Da fährst extra zum kack Hannibal Center um das rad zu duschen. "Sonn und Feiertags geschlossen"


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. Oktober 2013)

Also Größe M (18,5 Zoll) ist der Rahmen....

Dennis


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. Oktober 2013)

So hier zum nachlesen....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/canyon-nerve-am-7-0-groesse-m-aus-2009-top-zustand/150179221-217-1933?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (14. Oktober 2013)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> So hier zum nachlesen....
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/canyon-nerve-am-7-0-groesse-m-aus-2009-top-zustand/150179221-217-1933?ref=search




hi dennis, 
über die ctf-gruppe in faceb. bin ich auf eine verkaufe räder und teile-gruppe gestoßen. vielleicht findest du da einen abnehmer, die scheint recht aktiv zu sein.


----------



## Janf85 (14. Oktober 2013)

Sag mir lieber wie der Cyclocross laden in welper heisst ;-)   hehe


----------



## dissident (14. Oktober 2013)

sibo, marxstr. 41


----------



## Janf85 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ganz sicher? Also von Cyclocross hatten die noch nichts gehört. Geschweige denn was da, ausser 2-3 Fuji Mtb und Trekkingräder. Naja. War nen Versuch wert.


----------



## dissident (16. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Also von Cyclocross hatten die noch nichts gehört. Geschweige denn was da, ausser 2-3 Fuji Mtb und Trekkingräder. Naja. War nen Versuch wert.



nein, vertan. ich meinte die:
http://karbo-cycle.de/kontakt.html


----------



## Janf85 (16. Oktober 2013)

OKay, das erklärt einiges ... hab schon an dir gezweifelt ;-)  der Laden wo ich war, hatte nämlich nicht viel mit Fahrrädern oder zumindest was ich darunter verstehe gemeinsam


----------



## dissident (18. Oktober 2013)

hey ho,
wer ist dabei?

http://www.cyclingfilms.de/programm/

internationales fahrrad-film festival in herne!


----------



## der_dino (18. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> OKay, das erklärt einiges ... hab schon an dir gezweifelt ;-)  der Laden wo ich war, hatte nämlich nicht viel mit Fahrrädern oder zumindest was ich darunter verstehe gemeinsam



Du würdest doch auch mit nem McKenzy auf dicke Hose machen...


----------



## Janf85 (18. Oktober 2013)

ALso gabs heute im P8 doch was umsonst, Sprücheklopfer kekse  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag 10 Uhr wh.  Wer noch?


----------



## Marksbo (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich 


Mfg Markus


----------



## MrFreak (19. Oktober 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> hey ho,
> wer ist dabei?
> 
> http://www.cyclingfilms.de/programm/
> ...



gibt es da Preise zu?


----------



## T-man__ (19. Oktober 2013)

ich muss spätestens um 1300 zu hause sein, um 1400 zum Flughafen, daher maximal ne kleinere Runde. evtl fahre ich auch schon früher, melde mich morgen früh noch mal...


----------



## zeKai (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich sollte das bis bis 10 auch noch schaffen  Aber erstmal frühstücken.


----------



## Janf85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich esse auch gerade,  kann also 10 min.  Dauern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (20. Oktober 2013)

bitte puenktlich...heute nur kurz zeit


----------



## dissident (20. Oktober 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> gibt es da Preise zu?




auf der seite hab ich keine gefunden. ich frage mal an.


----------



## dissident (20. Oktober 2013)

bin raus heute, leider krank...viel spaß euch.


----------



## dissident (20. Oktober 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> auf der seite hab ich keine gefunden. ich frage mal an.



max. 6 euro


----------



## MrFreak (20. Oktober 2013)

und dafür die Bikevideos gucken, habe ich das richtig verstanden? hört sich doch gut an.
Samstag?! Sollte passen.


----------



## dissident (22. Oktober 2013)

top. dann lass uns freitag noch mal schreiben/telefonieren.

@ all sonst hat niemand lust???


----------



## dissident (22. Oktober 2013)

ctf witten, here we go....
http://www.rv-witten.de/


----------



## MrFreak (22. Oktober 2013)

yes wie can. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Janf85 (22. Oktober 2013)

Kann man da mit dem Cyclocrosser fahren, oder ist das wirklich MTB  ;-)  Also mit dem Cyclo könnte ich mit, funktionsfähiges MTB   könnte da knapp werden....


----------



## MrFreak (23. Oktober 2013)

kann man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (23. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich gut an, also wenn jemand dabei ist, ich hätte auch interesse   Allerdings mit dem CycloCrosser  da ich zu der Zeit kein Mtb haben werde.


----------



## dissident (24. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Kann man da mit dem Cyclocrosser fahren, oder ist das wirklich MTB  ;-)  Also mit dem Cyclo könnte ich mit, funktionsfähiges MTB   könnte da knapp werden....




was ist es denn für eins geworden?


----------



## Janf85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ridley Xbow disc.  58er.  Dann aber mit 120 satt dem 110 Vorbau und 175 Kurbel ... also ich fühl mich ganz wohl drauf.  Hab auch nen 50er Blatt statt dem 46er drauf gemacht. Mit dem 46 ist in der Ebene so bei 40 Kmh Schluss wenn man entspannt fahren will.... Da musste ein 50er druff... also compact 50/34   denke da hab ich mehr vo nals 46/36


----------



## dissident (24. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ridley Xbow disc.  58er.  Dann aber mit 120 satt dem 110 Vorbau und 175 Kurbel ... also ich fühl mich ganz wohl drauf.  Hab auch nen 50er Blatt statt dem 46er drauf gemacht. Mit dem 46 ist in der Ebene so bei 40 Kmh Schluss wenn man entspannt fahren will.... Da musste ein 50er druff... also compact 50/34   denke da hab ich mehr vo nals 46/36



cool, ich habe das x-bow mit felgenbremsen. wirst du spaß mit haben...


----------



## Janf85 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die erste richtige Ausfahrt steht noch an .. bin bisher nur so ein paar KM rumgerollt quasi ...


----------



## MrFreak (24. Oktober 2013)

ich habe mir auch ein Straßen"crosser" gekauft. Schaut auch fast so aus. Aber leider noch nicht da 

Andere Frage: bleibt es beim 3.11 ?


----------



## Janf85 (24. Oktober 2013)

bezüglich ctf ?  Also ich wäre wohl dabei   Wenn ich oder mein Cyclocrosser die erste richtige ausfahrt dieses wochenende überleben ;-)


----------



## corratec1234 (25. Oktober 2013)

@Jan, was ist mit deinem fanes?

gruß mike


----------



## Marksbo (25. Oktober 2013)

Mike, da fragst du noch  



Fährt jemand zufällig morgen ?

, Sonntag soll ja nicht so pralles Wetter werden .


Mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dissident (25. Oktober 2013)

hi mike, 
wie sieht es mir dir und dem filmfestival aus?
samstag in herne
http://www.cyclingfilms.de/programm/

ich würde mir auch gerne schon breakin la und den goldsprint ansehen...


----------



## MrFreak (25. Oktober 2013)

ich bin leider raus für morgen. Ist leider was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## F4B1 (26. Oktober 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> Andere Frage: bleibt es beim 3.11 ?


Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, schließ ich mich euch an.


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

ich kann am samstag nicht, bin dann noch mitten im umzugstress bzw. aufbaustress...
vielleicht schaffe ich sonntag zum treffpunkt zu kommen und eine runde zu drehen.
 @Jan und markus, platt oder was neues?

gruß mike


----------



## Janf85 (27. Oktober 2013)

601. Aber diesmal richtige Größe Xl.  Hat aber noch ein bissen Lieferzeit.  Ich muss sagen das alutech war auch insgesamt eher eins der nicht so Guten bikes.  Bastellösung en,  billige Bauteile im Steuersatz. Kack schrauben...  Details am Hinterbau. Steifigkeit....  Also propain tye ist da besser.  Aber übers 601 geht dann doch nichts.


----------



## corratec1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

ok, dann viel spaß mit dem 601.
hast du es nicht schon in xl gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (27. Oktober 2013)

Schön wäre gewesen...  Ne war L und dann gab's kein xl mehr weswegen ich ja dann gewechselt habe


----------



## dissident (29. Oktober 2013)

@ all: wer hat Lust auf die diesjährige EOTF???
am Do. 07.11.2013 im Witten!

http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...ilm-tour-20132014-bluebeach-2013-11-07_20-00/


----------



## Janf85 (29. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich leider zu lange arbeiten ... bin also raus


----------



## T-man__ (31. Oktober 2013)

@ Jan: ich melde mich schon mal für den 601 Rahmen...


----------



## Janf85 (31. Oktober 2013)

Kümmer dich lieber darum das wir mal was von der Go pro zu sehen bekommen ;-)

Ist aber dann auch wieder XL  wie beim 301 .... aber ich schreib dich mal auf die Liste ;-)   kann aber passieren das es diesmal länger dauert, denn es ist ja kein Blindkauf / Testfahrt sondern ich kenne das Bike schon... Größe passt, Bike passt  wird eng.


----------



## dissident (1. November 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Kann man da mit dem Cyclocrosser fahren, oder ist das wirklich MTB  ;-)  Also mit dem Cyclo könnte ich mit, funktionsfähiges MTB   könnte da knapp werden....


.


----------



## Janf85 (1. November 2013)

dissident schrieb:


> .



Was möchtest du mir mitteilen ;-)


----------



## Janf85 (2. November 2013)

Wie ist das denn jetzt mit dem ctf am Sonntag? Muss gerade mal planen wie mein Sonntag so aussehen wird.


----------



## zeKai (2. November 2013)

Ach der ctf ist erst diesen Sonntag? Ich bin eher gespannt wie das wetter aussieht.


----------



## Janf85 (2. November 2013)

Wetter wird okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alistar (2. November 2013)

bin morgen auch bei der ctf


----------



## T-man__ (2. November 2013)

bin irgendwie nicht auf CTF eingestellt. fährt jemand hier? hätte mal wieder Waffelhunger ;-)


----------



## zeKai (2. November 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen fahre, ging mir heute morgen nicht 100%ig.. wenn ich morgen einigermaßen fit aufwache wär ich bei einer Waffel dabei  (bzw. Brot mit Erdnussbutter) Der Mike wollte eigentlich auch am Sonntag fahren, nun weiß ich natürlich nicht wie weit er mit seinem Umzug ist. 

Wetter sieht ja eher mau aus.


----------



## Janf85 (2. November 2013)

Ihr immer mit eurem Wetter ;-). Das wird morgen aber gut. Naja da keiner was zum ctf sagt bin ich da auch raus. Werde gemütlich um 11 ne runde Düsen oderso


----------



## dissident (4. November 2013)

es gibt noch karten.
wer möchte, kann sich stefan und mir gerne anschließen.
eoft am donnerstag in witten am kemnader see.....


----------



## T-man__ (10. November 2013)

gleich um 10 im WH....


----------



## dissident (13. November 2013)

T-man schrieb:


> gleich um 10 im WH....



hey ho, doch noch nicht alle in winterschlaf hier!

wer hat denn zeit und lust, den winter über zu fahren? die üblichen verdächtigen? apropos. wie geht es eigentlich albert? hat jemand noch kontakt? 
und wie sieht es aus mit dem we?

.stefan


----------



## corratec1234 (13. November 2013)

bin gerade von einer 40km tour bei bestem wetter zurück gekommen ....

herrliche stimmung auf dem trail, mit dem sonnenlicht und den vielen farben an den bäumen...und die trails sind natürlich schön rutschig ( bin aber heute ohne sturz durchgekommen ).

ich bin am sonntag bestimmt auch dabei, wenn das wetter mitspielt...

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (13. November 2013)

bin immer dabei...siehe Signatur ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (13. November 2013)

die Schlammschlacht am Wochenende war herrlich 

Am Sonntag werde ich wohl auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Alistar (14. November 2013)

würde auch gerne mit kommen nur breuchte den Treffpunkt.


----------



## Marksbo (16. November 2013)

Moin,

wo soll's denn morgen los gehen, WH oder SB ?

Am WH wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei. Bisschen das Rad einsauen.


Mfg Markus


----------



## Dirt Rider (16. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin bei eurer Runde noch nie mitgefahren, würde dies aber gerne mal tun, wenn das ok ist? 

Würde dann noch Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit benötigen, komme aus Bochum Langendreer und kenne mich soweit sehr gut aus mit Trails in der Umgebung...

Beste Grüße und Kette rechts

Joe


----------



## MrFreak (16. November 2013)

@Dirt Rider

lese mit, komm vorbei und sei pünktlich ;-)

sooo.... 10Uhr und wo?
will wieder so eine Schmodder Schlacht :-D


----------



## dissident (16. November 2013)

ich bin leider raus morgen, kinderbespaßung ist angesagt. zu mehr als ner runde laufen wird morgen nicht reichen. 

viel spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (16. November 2013)

Ich bin um 10 Uhr am Weitmarer holz parkplatz. Markus wird dann auch wohl kommen. Da hier noch keiner was geschrieben hat undballe nach dem Ort fragen habe ich mich für mich festgelegt.

Leider ist mein Enduro noch nicht einsatzbereit daher bin ich mit reserve Fahrrad unterwegs. Sollte kein Problem sein, ich warte oben, ihr unten ;-).


----------



## Dirt Rider (16. November 2013)

Besten dank für die Infos, aber 10 uhr schaffe ich leider nicht, bin heut Abend noch ein wenig unterwegs  Euch aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Janf85 (16. November 2013)

Von mir aus gerne auch 11 oder 12. Bin seit 7:00 auf Umzug und bin sicher auch nicht früh im Bett ...


----------



## MrFreak (16. November 2013)

10uhr weitmarer holz. Wäre schön wenn noch wer kommen würde. bis moin


----------



## Marksbo (17. November 2013)

Versuche pünktlich da zu sein.

Mfg


----------



## corratec1234 (17. November 2013)

bin auch dabei....

gruß mike


----------



## zeKai (17. November 2013)

eben aufgewacht  Ich schaffs wohl nicht punktlich. Bin wohl eher 10-15minuten später vor ort. Müsst nicht warten wenn länger.


----------



## T-man__ (24. November 2013)

moin....ist wohl nix los heute....ich fahre dann mal ne gemütliche Runde um den See....


----------



## dissident (26. November 2013)

@ jan: was macht der crosser? schon ordentlich schlamm getreten?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16259685"]Cross Crusade Race #4 PIR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Janf85 (26. November 2013)

Klar, hab ja im moment kein anderes Bike ;-). Aber ich habe ausserdem kaum Zeit :-/ 2 Wochen nicht gefahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (28. November 2013)

he Jan, 2 Wochen? dann hast du ja ein Rad ungefahren weiterverkauft???


----------



## zeKai (29. November 2013)

haha


----------



## MrFreak (29. November 2013)

wie schauts bei euch mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## Janf85 (30. November 2013)

ALso ich könnte ne runde auf dem cyclocrosser drehen, das fully ist noch im aufbau....


----------



## dissident (30. November 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> wie schauts bei euch mit Sonntag aus?



leider schlecht, bin noch/wieder krank. gerade mit antibiotika durch und auch schon mitten in den umzugsvorbereitungen. morgen werde ich den keller einpacken 

bis dann und viel spaß

.stefan


----------



## dissident (30. November 2013)

@ 24h 2014 Team
@ ALL

sind wir dabei??? wer fährt mit??? vielleicht mit zwei Teams

http://www.night-on-bike.de/index.php/renninfos.html


----------



## MrFreak (30. November 2013)

Du bist zu oft krank. Das musst du ändere. Wenn du noch Hilfe benötigst für den Umzug und man das einrichten kann sag bescheid.

wegen dem Rennen wäre ich dabei. bzw. immer und bei jedem Rennen  ;-)


----------



## dissident (1. Dezember 2013)

MrFreak schrieb:


> Du bist zu oft krank. Das musst du ändere. Wenn du noch Hilfe benötigst für den Umzug und man das einrichten kann sag bescheid.
> 
> wegen dem Rennen wäre ich dabei. bzw. immer und bei jedem Rennen  ;-)



ja absolut. die letzten monate war ich so oft krank wie die letzen zwei jahre zusammen. so langsam nervt das richtig, zwei, drei tage ist ja mal nett, aber mehr zeit ohne bewegung macht schlechte laune...
und in zwei wochen ist der umzug. 
das ist ein nettes angebot, hilfe brauchen wir allerdings nicht, das macht ein unternehmen  wir packen nur ein und aus und so.

hoffentlich finden wir noch ein paar leute fürs rennen, ist ein interessantes konzept.

bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## dissident (2. Dezember 2013)

mal eine geile specialized werbung
[ame="http://vimeo.com/80636312"]MELONS, TRUCKS & ANGRY DOGS - Part I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (7. Dezember 2013)

ich blase hier Trübsal bei dem Wetter...was ist mit morgen? ich würde gerne fahren....


----------



## dissident (10. Dezember 2013)

eat this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HhabgvIIXik


----------



## corratec1234 (11. Dezember 2013)

krass..........


----------



## dissident (17. Dezember 2013)

@_24H_ 2014 - die Trikots sind bestellbar - siehe E-Mail. (sollte einer von euch keine Mail bekommen haben, bitte eine kurze Rückmeldung mit alternativer Mailadresse.)


----------



## dissident (22. Dezember 2013)

endlich mal ein xc clip....ich habe auch lust


----------



## dissident (14. Januar 2014)

hallo, jemand da? fährt keiner mehr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (31. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand mal Lust ein cyclocrossrennen mitzufahren?


----------



## Janf85 (1. Februar 2014)

Wo und wann ?


----------



## MrFreak (1. Februar 2014)

So weit bin ich noch nicht -stecke auchnoch im Umbau-. Wollte erst mal nachfragen ob Ineresse besteht.


----------



## F4B1 (1. Februar 2014)

Klingt nach was neuen. Interesse hätte ich schon, wenn es nicht, wie üblich, mehrere Stunden Anfahrt sind.


----------



## Janf85 (1. Februar 2014)

Bei dem Wetter im moment auf jedenfall... im Sommer würde ich lieber enduro rennen vorschlagen ;-) aber warum nicht auch mal mit dem crosser. Also interesse besteht


----------



## T-man__ (2. Februar 2014)

geht heute was? ich fahre auf jeden fall...


----------



## OliDuro (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,
ich wurde heut auch mal wieder ne runde drehen...
10.00 wird aber knapp, viell. 10.15 oder 10.30?


----------



## T-man__ (2. Februar 2014)

10:30 am weitmarer holz?


----------



## OliDuro (2. Februar 2014)

Perfekt, ein Heimspiel sozusagen.
Bis gleich!


----------



## T-man__ (2. Februar 2014)

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (2. Februar 2014)

Schön, ich versuche mal ein Rennen raus zu suchen. Wenn jemand von euch eher fündig wird, dann gebt bescheid.


----------



## dissident (3. Februar 2014)

schaust du hier: http://www.rad-club-buer.com/breitensport/ctf/ctf-termine-2014 und hier http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender
reinrassige cyclocross-jedermann-rennen sind rar, aber permanenten, ctfs etc. gehen auch mit dem crosser...über gpsies lassen sich auch cross-strecken finden.

und für den geneigten mountainbiker
http://www.asc09dortmund.de/Mountainbike/9449/926/926/60002/design1.html


----------



## F4B1 (3. Februar 2014)

dissident schrieb:


> reinrassige cyclocross-jedermann-rennen sind rar, aber permanenten, ctfs etc. gehen auch mit dem crosser...über gpsies lassen sich auch cross-strecken finden.


CX Rennen sind in NRW generell rar. Wohlgemerkt nur in NRW. Niederländisches Grenzgebiet ist dann schon einfacher.

CTFs sind halt Tourenfahrten und haben mit Rennen nahezu nichts zu tun. Lediglich das Fahren in der Gruppe kann man da trainieren. Für CX fehlen da mindestens mal Hindernisse, das Tempo ist meist auch deutlich zu niedrig.
Für MTB Rennen gilt ähnliches, da taugen CTF als Ersatz auch nicht viel. Zum Glück gibts ja 'ne Hand voll Rennen in der Umgebung.

Was man hier machen kann sind Trainingsrennen, Gysenberger Wald würde sich anbieten (relativ weitläufig, nicht so überlaufen wie WH, wenig Höhenmeter, einige Treppen), die Wiese an der Dirt Bike Strecke in Weitmar taugt auch was, da kann man auch einfach so schnell eine Strecke abstecken und muss nicht unbedingt darauf achten, dass einen keinen Fußgänger vor das laufen.


----------



## MrFreak (3. Februar 2014)

Hätte ihr denn nicht mal Lust auf nen Ausflug mit dem cyclocrosser?


----------



## F4B1 (3. Februar 2014)

Klar.
Brauch zwar noch ne neue Kette (die alte ist fast fertig), aber die wird hoffentlich morgen versandt.


----------



## dissident (3. Februar 2014)




----------



## T-man__ (8. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? oder ist die Mannschaft im Winterschlaf?


----------



## T-man__ (9. Februar 2014)

1000 am weitmarer holz. mike und ich fahren


----------



## arno¹ (9. Februar 2014)

in bocholt ist im januar mtb trainingsrennen

auf einer festen 2km strecke, die auch für cross geeignet wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-man__ (16. Februar 2014)

faehrt heute jemand mit?


----------



## OliDuro (22. Februar 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand? Soll ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## MrFreak (22. Februar 2014)

die Jungs fahren nach Dortmund. Ich werde morgen ne Runde mit dem Crosser drehen. Aber noch keine Ahnung wohin.


----------



## F4B1 (22. Februar 2014)

Wann willst du los? Anbieten würde sich die Erzbahntrasse (gibt etwas abseits den ein oder anderen für Crosser interessante Trail), Resser Mark, Halde Hoppenbruch. Gut geht's auch in der Haard. Sind aber halt 30km Anfahrt mit teils unvermeidbaren Asphaltabschnitten. Teils aber schön, da hät ich zumindest für die Anfahrt einen Track.


----------



## MrFreak (22. Februar 2014)

Wollte gegen halb 11 / 11uhr so los. Ein paar Waldstraßen. Keine Ahnung. Wo denn treffen?


----------



## F4B1 (22. Februar 2014)

11Uhr klingt schon mal gut.
Hm, und Treffpunkt: Spontan würde ich jetzt vorschlagen vor der Jahrhunderthalle. Ist halt ziemlich zentral, kann man durchs Wiesental locker in Richtung Weitmarer Holz oder halt auch mehr über Schotter mit einigen Abstechern Richtung Herten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (23. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Werde dann oben warten.bis gleich.


----------



## OliDuro (1. März 2014)

Wie schaut's denn morgen mal wieder mit einer "Wald- und Wiesenrunde" aus?


----------



## T-man__ (8. März 2014)

Moin jungs...nach 3 wochen ausfall werde ich es gleich mal wieder wagen und ne runde  zum wiedereinstieg fahren...falls noch wer unterwegs ist...und morgen natürlich auch.. aber auch was harmloses...


----------



## T-man__ (8. März 2014)

ich denke, dass ich morgen die schulenbergtrasse hochfahren werde. dann über bh zurück.  falls wer lust hat mitzukommen,  dann bitte melden.


----------



## T-man__ (23. März 2014)

Heute Treffpunkt am weitmarer holz um 10:00


----------



## T-man__ (6. April 2014)

auch heute wieder treffen wir uns um 10:00 am weitmarer holz


----------



## T-man__ (18. April 2014)

ich fahre morgen. wer noch???


----------



## corratec1234 (18. April 2014)

fahr doch lieber montag, dann bin ich auch dabei...morgen bin ich raus...
macht aber spaß, ist schön matschig 

gruß mike


----------



## corratec1234 (29. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/marsh-guard.597500/page-12

bitte


----------



## corratec1234 (31. Mai 2014)

treffpunkt morgen 10uhr im weitmarer holz, falls jemand hier noch mitliest...

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (31. Mai 2014)

...und ich dacht schon, Eure Räder sind verkauft. ;o)
Ich denke, ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Fire578 (8. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs, 
Michael und ich treffen uns um 10 Uhr an der SB. Wer will noch?

Gruß
Chris

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## corratec1234 (9. Juni 2014)

treffpunkt heute 10 uhr im weitmarer holz....


gruß


----------



## free.rider (18. Juni 2014)

In den Bochumer Wäldern geht im Augenblick gar nix. War heute noch mal im Weitmar Holz gucken, ich wohne direkt am Wald, alles Bruch und Dallas. Henkenberg ist auch zu. Kalves war ich noch nicht, denke aber das es da genauso aussieht wie im WH. Richtung Blankenstein ist auch alles dicht. Das wird dauern... bis man da wieder fahren kann. Wie sieht das Richtung Langenberg aus?


----------



## cube.ltd (19. Juni 2014)

Langenberg und Essen ist momentan keine gute Idee. Da müssen erst die Motorsägen ran. Muttental und Hohenstein ist alles frei.


----------



## T-man__ (19. Juni 2014)

suedlich von hattingen und nierenhof ist es ok. war da letztes we schon unterwegs. ein paar baeume liegen quer. aber nix wildes


----------



## T-man__ (22. Juni 2014)

heute 1000 schwimmbruecke treffpunkt


----------



## OliDuro (22. Juni 2014)

Da scheint unser "Spontanurlaub" ja eine gute Wahl gewesen zu sein, auch wenn ich solche Berge (1200 hm am Stück) bisher mit dem Fahrrad noch nicht kannte...
Ab nä. Wochenende könnte ich aber wieder dabei sein.


----------



## OliDuro (22. Juni 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen, für die interessierten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (26. Juni 2014)

schöne Ecke...

gruß mike


----------



## Energie1983 (30. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen. Ich wollt morgen mal durchs weitmarer holz zur Ruhr fahren. Ist es ein versuch wert, oder soll ich gleich über die Straße fahren?


----------



## OliDuro (30. Juni 2014)

http://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/wal...leibt-dabei-betreten-des-waldes-verboten.html
Abgesehen davon, dass es weiterhin verboten ist, war ich letzten Montag mal am Rande des WH, um nachzusehen.
Um sich das Ausmaß des Schadens anzusehen, ok. Aber an ein Radfahren im sportlichen Sinn war noch nicht zu denken.
So lange, wie die Straßen noch nicht völlig geräumt sind, steht der Wald leider hinten an.


----------



## Energie1983 (30. Juni 2014)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis, daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht... dann fahre ich auf anderem Wege zur Ruhr! Wenns WH wieder betretbar ist würde ich mich mal.fir ne fährt bei euch anschließen! Kenne dort nur die "Hauptwege"


----------



## OliDuro (6. Juli 2014)

...treffen uns heute um 10:00 an der Schwimmbrücke.
Gruß


----------



## T-man__ (19. Juli 2014)

morgen geht es in lockerer Runde zum Bergerhof, Abfahrt ist um !0 an der Schwimmbrücke in Dahlhausen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (1. August 2014)

Hey,
Bin ganz neu in der MTB Scene, komme aus Bochum. Ist dieses Wochenende was geplant ?

Gruß Kai


----------



## OliDuro (2. August 2014)

Hallo Kai!
Werde ziemlich sicher morgen gg. 10:00 wieder starten, ob es mehrere werden, ergibt sich meist kurzfristig.
Kannst gerne mitfahren, Helm, Flickzeug etc. mitbringen. Woher aus Bo. kommst du denn?


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (2. August 2014)

Hey oli, ich wohne in der nähe der kreuzung königsallee markstr gruß kai


----------



## OliDuro (2. August 2014)

Dann kennst Du ja den Parkplatz im Weitmarer Holz. 10h treffen?


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (3. August 2014)

Morgen, ich schaffe das nicht. Ich muss über den hbf nach hause fahren, wegen diesem sparkassen giro.  fahrt ich auch in der woche ?


----------



## OliDuro (3. August 2014)

In der Woche eher selten, aber nächsten Sonntag ist der Giro doch vorbei...


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (4. August 2014)

ok, ich muss leider Sonntag von 10:30 bis 20:30 arbeiten . 
Wie lange seid ihr den unterwegs gewesen ? 
Gruß Kai


----------



## OliDuro (4. August 2014)

Dies Wochenende war ich allein unterwegs, nach ausgiebiger Pause, gut 50km und knapp 900hm war ich dann zum Kaffee gg. 15:30 wieder zu Hause.
Ich versuche ja jede Woche immer auch 1x nach der Arbeit zu fahren, ich kann ja einfach mal schreiben, wäre dann aber relativ kurzfristig.


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (6. August 2014)

Ja gerne, sag einfach mal Bescheid  

Gruß Kai


----------



## KaiKnox (7. August 2014)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. Ich heiße auch Kai, 23 Jahre,  komme aus Dortmund und suche andere mountainbiker in und um Dortmund, die mir ein paar schöne strecken zeigen können. Fahre ein radon 6.0 .  Ich fahre auch schon länger Rennrad , Kondition ist da. Meine Freundin will nun auch mit mountainbiken anfangen und wäre eventuell auch dabei. 
Im Moment habe ich Semesterferien und könnte auch während der Woche. 

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (8. August 2014)

Hallo,
in und um Dortmund solltest Du unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/dortmund.234/ fündig werden.
Wenn Dich die Anreise nach BO nicht stört, hier wird eigentlich jeden Sonntag gefahren...


----------



## OliDuro (10. August 2014)

...so wie auch heute wieder:
10:00 Treffpunkt an der SB in Dahlhausen


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (12. August 2014)

Hallo,
Diesen Sonntag bin ich dabei! Ist wieder um 10:00 Uhr treffen ? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## OliDuro (12. August 2014)

Ich denke schon, schau einfach mal Samstag gegen Abend oder auch Sonntag früh mal rein.


----------



## OliDuro (16. August 2014)

Werde morgen früh wieder unterwegs sein, das Wetter soll mitspielen...
Falls jemand mit möchte, Treffpunkt um 10 an der Schwimmbrücke.


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (16. August 2014)

Ja, bin dabei, bis morgen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## T-man__ (31. August 2014)

wie sieht es denn aus bei Euch? heute nix los?


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (3. September 2014)

Hey,
Ich bin auch wieder im Lande! Hätte diesen Sonntag auch Zeit und Lust ! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## T-man__ (3. September 2014)

Sonntag 10:00 Treffpunkt WH. Tour ueber blankenstein zur Waffel am Bergerhof.  Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (3. September 2014)

Ich falle noch zwei Sonntage aus. Könnte in der nächsten Woche aber mal in der Woche.


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (3. September 2014)

Mit WH meinst du Weitmarer Holz oder ? Bin um 10:00 Uhr am Sonntag dabei.

In der Woche hört sich auch gut an, muss nur sehen wie das mit der Uni klappt. 
Gruß Kai


----------



## T-man__ (3. September 2014)

ja. weitmarer holz. der vordere Parkplatz.  naehe Friedhof


----------



## wiz (5. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Bochum Stiepel, heisse Bernhard und würde gern wieder mehr MTB fahren. Ich würde mich freuen, wieder mit netten Leuten ein paar Runden zu drehen. Zur Zeit halte ich mich ein wenig mit Spinning über Wasser, fahre oft auch mal meine Hausrunde. Meine alte Gruppe ist wegen 2x Krank 1x Liebe 1x Keine Zeit mittlerweile nicht mehr aktiv. 
Ich hab ein Giant und ein Stevens, fahr gern Singletrail, wenig DH. Zeit hätte ich auch unter der Woche zur Zeit oder Samstags, Sonntags.
Viele Grüsse
Bernhard


----------



## corratec1234 (5. September 2014)

bist herzlich willkommen bei uns mitzufahren,
treffpunkt ist entweder der parkplatz am weitmarer holz (51.439474, 7.195066) oder die schwimmbrücke in bochum-dahlhausen (51.420715, 7.146313), dass ist dann allerdings für dich schon eine sehr weite anreise...

gruß mike

ps. vielleicht fügt dich der T-man in die whatsapp gruppe ein, wenn du ihm deine nummer gibst...


----------



## wiz (5. September 2014)

Ja, cool, Du meinst jetzt Sonntag am 07.? Weitmarer Holz wie oben erwähnt um 10:00 passt.
Falls ihr umentscheidet, Schwimmbrücke geht auch klar.
Freu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (5. September 2014)

yo, bis jetzt ist da wohl noch nix geplant, glaube ich...

gruß mike


----------



## T-man__ (6. September 2014)

Fuer morgen:.  treffen um1000 weitmarer holz. tour ueber blankenstein zum bergerhof


----------



## OliDuro (27. September 2014)

Und auch morgen geht's wieder um 10:00 am Weitmarer Holz los.


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (30. September 2014)

Moin Moin,
Ist am Freitag/Samstag was geplant ? Sonntag muss ich schon wieder arbeiten .

Gruß Kai


----------



## corratec1234 (2. Oktober 2014)

ich hätte freitag zeit, also lasst mal was planen jungs

gruß mike


----------



## OliDuro (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Mickle (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, es ist vollbracht, ich habe mich angemeldet. Am Freitag wäre ich auch dabei, wann und wo geht es denn los. Michael


----------



## hardtails (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage hier mal ganz frech.

Haht hier jemand eine Pumpe für die Federgabel die ich mir für ein kurzes aufpumpen leihen kann?

Meine Federgabel hat irgendwie wenig Luft, das Wetter wird ja einigermaßen und meine Pumpe ist verliehen, auf Urlaub


----------



## OliDuro (2. Oktober 2014)

Also für alle, die hier mitlesen:
Morgen am Feiertag geht's um 10:00 ab Weitmarer Holz los.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## OliDuro (2. Oktober 2014)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ich frage hier mal ganz frech.
> 
> Haht hier jemand eine Pumpe für die Federgabel die ich mir für ein kurzes aufpumpen leihen kann?
> 
> Meine Federgabel hat irgendwie wenig Luft, das Wetter wird ja einigermaßen und meine Pumpe ist verliehen, auf Urlaub



Ich könnte Dir meine Pumpe morgen früh um zehn auf dem Parkplatz leihen.
Kannst dann auch gleich mitfahren
Geb noch kurz Bescheid, falls Du kommst, ansonsten bleibt die Pumpe zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (2. Oktober 2014)

hab immer eine dabei...

gruß


----------



## hardtails (2. Oktober 2014)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir meine Pumpe morgen früh um zehn auf dem Parkplatz leihen.
> Kannst dann auch gleich mitfahren
> Geb noch kurz Bescheid, falls Du kommst, ansonsten bleibt die Pumpe zu Hause.




Morgen Mittag muss ich Essen gehen, leider keine Zeit für eine Tour. 
Aber ich würde kurz um 10 mit dem Fahrrad vorbei  kommen und das Teil aufpumpen, dann kann ich Abends noch fahren gehen. 

Und mitfahren werde ich demnächst auch. 
Mir muss nur noch jemand veraten welcher Parkplatz gemeint ist. 
Der bei google earth mit der Adresse Blankensteiner Straße 47, 44795 Bochum angegeben ist?
Den kenne ich von diversen Touren die ich bislang per GPS im Süden von Bochum angefahren bin, wohne noch nicht so lange in Bochum

Gruß Michael


----------



## OliDuro (2. Oktober 2014)

Genau der Parkplatz neben (südlich) der Hausnummer 47 ist es.
Bis morgen


----------



## Mickle (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie schaut es denn dieses WE aus, ich bekomme heute abend das Bionicon geliehen und möchte natürlich gerne sehen, wie es sich so fährt. Außerdem soll es warm und sonnig werden, beste Bedingungen also, eine ausgiebige Runde zu drehen.
Michael


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Oktober 2014)

bin sonntag dabei....
so lange die puste reicht....

gruß mike


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## OliDuro (17. Oktober 2014)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei - die Rüsselpest ist überstanden!


----------



## OliDuro (18. Oktober 2014)

Auch morgen früh um 10h starten wir wieder am Parkplatz am Weitmarer Holz


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (31. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit,
Ist eigentlich schon was am Sonntag morgen geplant ? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free.rider (31. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag wäre ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## OliDuro (31. Oktober 2014)

bin auch dabei


----------



## free.rider (31. Oktober 2014)

Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Mein Whatsapp funzt irgendwie nicht mehr. 10:00 Uhr an der SW oder WH... wo ich wohne


----------



## OliDuro (31. Oktober 2014)

ich warte nochmal die anderen meldungen ab und schreib's dann hier.


----------



## OliDuro (1. November 2014)

Also, morgen früh um 10:00 geht's los im WH!


----------



## free.rider (1. November 2014)

Dann kommt Ihr direkt bei mir vorbei. Stehe um 10:00 vorm Haus, direkt erstes rechts in der Sackgasse zum Wald oder fahrt Ihr direkt zum Waldhaus runter? Dann komme ich zum Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (1. November 2014)

Ich glaub, wir kommen aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen - ich komme um kurz vor 10 über den Buchenhain.
Vom Parkplatz aus geht's meist erstmal Richtung Sternwarte.
Kommst einfach zum Parkplatz, dann verpassen wir uns nicht.


----------



## free.rider (1. November 2014)

Ok, sind ja nur ein paar Meter.


----------



## hardtails (7. November 2014)

da jetzt mein fahrrad wie auch ich jetzt endlich wieder fit sind wäre ich diese woche auch dabei wenn gefahren wird


----------



## dersteini (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich komme aus Bochum Gerthe, bzw. bald aus Herne, und suche noch jemanden mit dem man spass beim biken haben kann. Fahre gerne auf der Halde Hoppenbruch oder im Muttental. Abends auch gerne mal nur hier in den lokalen Waldgebieten. Vieleicht jemand Lust auf 'ne entspannte Runde? (kein Racer!) Je nach Tourgestaltung wäre meine Freundin mit dabei...


----------



## dissident (29. Januar 2015)

hallo steini, wenn das wetter mitspielt steht sonntag eine tour an.komm gerne mit. treffpunkt weitmarer holz oder dahlhausen schwimmbrücke. geht  in die elfringhauser schweiz. näheres hier....


----------



## shibby68 (29. Januar 2015)

@dersteini 
ich fahre eventl am samstag im muttental. ist bisschen wetterabhängig.


----------



## volkerracho (29. Januar 2015)

ich fahre am Samstag auch, wahrscheinlich auch Muttental. Ich wohne ca. 5 Minuten von der alten Tür entfernt. Ich wollte aber relativ früh los, d.h. 10:00 irgendwo im Tal treffen wäre ok. Ist fahrtechnisch aber fortgeschritten, zumal bei dem Wetter.


----------



## dersteini (29. Januar 2015)

Hey es sind ja doch noch welche hier, fein! 
Samstags ist bei mir eher schlecht wegen der Arbeit, geht nur sehr kurzfristig oder später am Tag. Werden wohl den Sonntag nutzen, sofern das Wetter nicht ganz katastrophal ist.
@dissident wann geht's bei dir los?

@shibby68 & volkerracho, fahrt ihr auch mal Sonntags? Das ist für mich zumindest in der jetzigen Jahreszeit der bessere Tag für's Muttental


----------



## shibby68 (30. Januar 2015)

ich guck mal und mach das immer recht spontan.
wenn ich samstag fahre dann so gegen mittag.


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (30. Januar 2015)

Hey,
ich würde Sonntag auch mitkommen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (31. Januar 2015)

würde ja auch mal wieder gerne, aber im Moment kommt gerade wieder Dickes von oben nach...
Mal schauen... jedenfalls ist jeder immer willkommen!


----------



## T-man__ (1. Februar 2015)

wie sieht es aus mit ner Sonntagstour???


----------



## OliDuro (1. Februar 2015)

Haben hier gerade so ne Mischung aus Regen- und Schneeschauern...
Hab zwar auch überlegt, aber vielleicht drehe ich später nur ein paar schnelle Runden ums Wildgehege - wenn der Couchmagnet nicht gewinnt


----------



## dersteini (1. Februar 2015)

dies Wochenende war irgendwie blöd bei mir, Samstag erst arbeiten dann feiern müssen , und heute war der Drang im Schneeregen zu fahren irgendwie nicht groß genug... Aber das nächste WE kommt bestimmt!


----------



## hardtails (7. Februar 2015)

Wie schaut es den morgen aus? Wird gefahren, Temperatur soll ja OK sein.

Und fährt eigentlich jemand auch unter der Woche mit/ohne Licht, bei mir gehts am Wochenende nicht so oft


----------



## Alwi (20. März 2015)

Hier ist ja nix mehr los
Fährt denn Sonntag jemand?


----------



## Kahnbein_Kai (20. März 2015)

Ich kann meine neue Küche abholen, bin also leider nicht dabei


----------



## T-man__ (21. März 2015)

10:00 uhr am Parkplatz weitmarer holz. ...


----------



## Alwi (21. März 2015)

Werde da sein, wenn ich mich nicht verfahren habe   oder mir die Luft schon vorher aus geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwi (22. März 2015)

Moin Moin, also ich fahre gleich los


----------



## Marksbo (11. Juli 2015)

dersteini schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus Bochum Gerthe, bzw. bald aus Herne, und suche noch jemanden mit dem man spass beim biken haben kann. Fahre gerne auf der Halde Hoppenbruch oder im Muttental. Abends auch gerne mal nur hier in den lokalen Waldgebieten. Vieleicht jemand Lust auf 'ne entspannte Runde? (kein Racer!) Je nach Tourgestaltung wäre meine Freundin mit dabei...




Hi,
ich wohne jetzt in hiltrop, wann und wo fährst du denn normalerweise 

mfg Markus


----------



## OliDuro (12. Juli 2015)

Um das Thema hier mal wieder ein wenig aufleben zu lassen:
Heute (Sonntag) um 10:00 treffen wir uns wieder am Weitmarer Holz zu einer netten Ausfahrt über Blankenstein Richtung Sprockhövel und dann sehen wir mal weiter!


----------



## to_be_on_trail (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Würde mich gerne bei eurer nächsten Tour anschließen. Was fahrt ihr denn für Touren. Normale trails durch Wald und Wiesen? Und wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt, sprich Parkplatz? Komme aus Bochum Werne. 

Würde mich freuen mal mit mehreren Leuten gemeinsam Spaß mit dem mtb zu haben. 

Mfg Tobi. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliDuro (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tobi,
bist herzlich eingeladen, Dich mal anzuschließen!
Die Touren liegen meist so zwischen 40...50km ab/bis Parkplatz Weitmarer Holz und haben so 700...1000 Höhenmeter.
Oft (na ja, fast immer) kehren wir zum Waffelessen im Berger Hof ein und kommen dann mit Pause auf 4...5 Stunden Fahrzeit, also gemütliches Tempo ist angesagt.
Was sind für Dich "normale" Trails? Komm einfach mal mit und schau's Dir an!
Am Treffpunkt https://www.google.de/maps/place/We...2!3m1!1s0x47b8dfba372ead13:0x4b8b9b5661206c1a kann man parken, falls Du das bike ins Auto steckst.
Gruß und bis bald!
Oliver


----------



## to_be_on_trail (12. Juli 2015)

Hi Oliver, 

Das klingt doch gut. Vielen Dank für dein Feedback und die Einladung. Mit trails mein ich einfach nur entsprechende Radwege, aber gerne auch etwas Gelände. Momentan fahr ich meist am ümminger See Richtung kemnade mit Abstecher zum kalwes. 

Werde mich dann hier im Forum mal auf eure nächste tourenplanung in Kenntnis setzen lassen und gerne mitradeln. 

Mfg und bis bald !

Tobi 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteini (16. Juli 2015)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wohne jetzt in hiltrop, wann und wo fährst du denn normalerweise
> 
> mfg Markus


Hi, zur Zeit bin ich mehr auf der Halde Hoppenbruch unterwegs. Das heist, wenn ich meine Sommergrippe überstanden habe . Wenn ich Abends noch ne Runde drehe, ist das meißtens im Gysenberg, Langeloh, Castroper Forst. Wann? Ich habe keine festen Tage, wenn es zeitlich passt, so oft als möglich, auch schon mal erst gegen 20-21 Uhr los.


----------



## OliDuro (19. Juli 2015)

Heute geht's (studentenfreundlich) erst um 14:00 los. Treffpunkt ist im Weitmarer Holz, dann geht's Richtung Waffel zum Berger Hof.


----------



## to_be_on_trail (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Bin heute durch die Wälder und habe festgestellt dass bei kräftigem antritt bergauf es anfängt zu knacken. Es entstehen ebenfalls Vibrationen im pedalbereich. Habe Vermutung auf Tretlager. Hat jmd von euch evtl entsprechende Erfahrungen und Tipps. Hab auch gelesen es könnte von den Pedalen selbst kommen, weil diese evtl nicht fest genug gezogen sind. Gebe zu, habe das Tretlager an sich selten gefettet, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, es ist recht "dicht " in sich geschlossen. Habe meine Pedale vor kurzem ausgetauscht. Geräusch ist allerdings erst seit heute da. Bin offen für Tipps eurerseits wie ich die Ursache das knacken besser lokalisieren kann und andererseits beheben kann. Fahrend ist immer schwierig das genau ausfindig zu machen woher es kommt. Habe ein hardtail. Von daher kann man hinterradfederung schon mal ausschließen. Sattelstütze scheint es auch nicht zu sein, allein wegen den auftretendes Vibrationen im pedalbereich. Freue mich über Feedback. 

Mfg Tobi.


----------



## OliDuro (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn du ein Hollowtech (o.ä.) Lager hast, also das, wo Du durch die Tretlagerachse durchgucken kannst, dann kannst Du recht einfach die Kurbeln demontieren und mit den Fingern die Lager einzeln drehen.
Knirschen darf da nix.


----------



## to_be_on_trail (26. Juli 2015)

Danke Olli für dein Feedback. Hab ein hollowtech Lager. Werde dann mal wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin losschrauben. Brauch nur noch  für die shimano Kurbel entsprechendes Werkzeug. Hab die Pedale mal nachgezogen und teste morgen mal. Wenn die Lager knirschen sollten, reicht fetten evtl? Bin noch recht frisch dabei was die Technik eines Mtb angeht, fang gerade an mich an die Materie heranzutasten.


----------



## OliDuro (26. Juli 2015)

Fetten ist da nicht, sind gedichtete Industrielager. Komplettes Innenlager  kostet aber nur 14,50.
Drauf vorbereiten kannst Du Dich hier:
http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...innenlager-an-ihrem-mountainbike.911860.2.htm
Bezügl. Werkzeug: Die meisten günstigen Werkzeugkästen haben die nötigen Teile an Bord.


----------



## to_be_on_trail (26. Juli 2015)

Alles klar danke dir. 

Hab zwar nen Kasten aber meine bei shimano brauchst Son speziellen Ring mit innensechskant?!?!  Naja werde mal in Ruhe daheim gucken. Danke für deine Hilfe. 

Mfg Tobi


----------



## Davidos (6. August 2015)

Moin,

morgen Nachmittag ab 16 Uhr jemand von euch unterwegs? Würde mich einer Tour (2-3 Stunden) gern anschließen.

Schöne Grüße

David


----------



## OliDuro (8. August 2015)

Morgen früh um 10 geht's wieder vom Weitmarer Holz los, diesmal Richtung Witten/Wetter.


----------



## st-exile (10. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich suche Leute, um gelegentlich kleine oder grössere Touren zu fahren. Bin eigentlich in Dortmund ansässig, aber da ich ständig bei meiner Freundin in Bochum bin, halt auch dort. Schliesse mich auch gerne einer Gruppe an. Meine Kondition ist gut, meine Technik im Gelände verbesserungswürdig 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (10. August 2015)

Bist herzlich Willkommen beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein...
Meistens wird im Weitmarer Holz gestartet, auf dem Parkplatz um 10Uhr *51°26'22.1"N 7°11'42.4"E*
Schau einfach immer Samstag Abend oder Sonntag Morgen hier rein, wir geloben auch immer up to date zu sein  

Gruß Mike


----------



## st-exile (12. August 2015)

Hi Mike,

Danke, werde mal sehen, ob ich Sonntags um 10 Uhr schon fit bin. Ich betreibe mit meiner Freundin ein Café in Bochum, da bin ich leider meistens, um 10 Uhr noch völlig in einer anderen Welt ;(

Werde es trotzdem versuchen 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## corratec1234 (13. August 2015)

Ich hoffe die Jungs schreiben dann auch hier rein, damit du Bescheid weißt...

Gibt es bei dir auch Waffeln?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## st-exile (13. August 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch 

Nein, Waffeln haben wir nicht, ist alles total gesund 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## shibby68 (13. August 2015)

hallo stefan, komme auch aus bochum, fahre meist alleine. kannst dich gerne anschliessen. welches cafe ists denn?


----------



## st-exile (13. August 2015)

Cafe Corba, in der Huestrasse, direkt neben San Marco 

Ich bin Morgen ab 16.00 Uhr im Café, also falls du in der Nähe bist ....


----------



## dagehtnochwas (14. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wenn das Wetter am Sonntag so halbwegs geht, würde ich auch gerne bei Euch vorbeischauen? Ich komme aus Sprockhövel und immer auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken und Touren im näheren Umfeld. Wie lang werdet Ihr denn so ungefähr fahren?

VG Kay


----------



## Flatbogard (15. August 2015)

Hallo ihr Bochumer Jungs und Mädels!
Da ich am Mittwoch meine Tochter zur Einschreibung nach Bochum fahren darf, würde ich gerne meine Wartezeit mit einer netten Tour durch die angrenzenden Wälder verkürzen! Hat jemand eine nette 50km Runde, gerne als Gps Track!?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## OliDuro (16. August 2015)

Dieses Wochenende plagen uns leider entweder Krankheit, Arbeit oder andere (kleine) Plagegeister... 
deshalb fällt unsere gewohnte Runde leider aus...
@Flatbogard 
Wenn Du magst, schicke mir mal Deine email-Adr., dann kann ich Dir einen netten 50km-Track schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatbogard (19. August 2015)

Hallo Oli,
ich bin heute ca. 2/3 deiner sehr schönen Tour gefahren, 2/3 deswegen, weil meine Tochter schneller an der Uni fertig war als mir lieb war. Sie hat natürlich am entferntesten Punkt der Tour zum Parkplatz Blankensteiner Str. angerufen!;-) Du oder Ihr habt da ein ganz tolles Fleckchen Erde vor der Haustüre!! Die Tour hat mir, als altem Sack;-) (52 Lenze) sehr viel Spaß gemacht und war genau mein Beuteschema! Ich werde sie nochmal in Angriff nehmen dann aber zu zweit, zwischendurch fühlte ich mich ganz schön allein. Ach ja, bin bei 12°C aus dem Auto gestiegen und war nach nur 4km schon auf Betriebstemperatur!;-)

Nochmal vielen Dank OliDuro!

Frank


----------



## OliDuro (19. August 2015)

Schön dass Dir die Runde gefallen hat! 
Nach 4 km hast Du aber auch den schlimmsten Berg fast hinter Dich gebracht.


----------



## matri79 (21. August 2015)

Guten Morgen
Ich würde auch gerne diese interessante Strecke mal Nachfahren. 
Ist es möglich, von dieser Strecke eine gpx Datei zu bekommen? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar...
LG Matthias


----------



## OliDuro (21. August 2015)

...wer mag, PN mit email-adr. an mich, dann schick ich's zu!


----------



## OliDuro (22. August 2015)

Morgen früh um 10 starten wir wieder vom Parkplatz im Weitmarer Holz


----------



## dagehtnochwas (23. August 2015)

Guten Morgen, ich bin leider verletzungsbedingt heute raus. Viel Spaß Euch und vielleicht bis zum nächsten WE...würde mich freuen!

VG Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-exile (24. August 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es denn auch Leute die nicht nur Sonntags fahren? Ist leider eine echt üble Zeit für meine Wenigkeit ;(


----------



## F4B1 (24. August 2015)

Vermutlich ab Oktober (ab 14.9. darf ich wohl wieder voll belasten, Metallentnahme und so)fahr ich wieder. Zwar eher Reharunde, keine anspruchsvollen Trails und etwas ruhiger, bis ich wieder fit bin, was schon einen oder zwei Monate dauern kann, aber dafür auch regelmäßig Nachmittags/Abends unter der Woche. Januar Februar im Praktikum dank vermutlich Schichtdienst auch wieder zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Zeiten.
Je nach Interesse eher cyclocross- oder auch marathonlastig. Oder auch Rennrad.


----------



## dagehtnochwas (24. August 2015)

st-exile schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es denn auch Leute die nicht nur Sonntags fahren? Ist leider eine echt üble Zeit für meine Wenigkeit ;(



Ja klar, mach doch mal Vorschläge...


----------



## st-exile (26. August 2015)

Morgen? Also Donnerstag, den 27ten, so ab 14.00 Uhr oder Freitag, da kann ich ab 13.00 Uhr  ...egal wo


----------



## dagehtnochwas (26. August 2015)

st-exile schrieb:


> Morgen? Also Donnerstag, den 27ten, so ab 14.00 Uhr oder Freitag, da kann ich ab 13.00 Uhr  ...egal wo



Morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber Freitag soll auch wieder die Sonne scheinen... Ich komme aus Sprockhövel, Stadtgrenze Hattingen. Was wäre denn für Dich ein strategisch günstiger Startort? Sprich: Woher reist Du an?
Wär klasse, wenn wir das hinbekommen...

VG Kay


----------



## st-exile (26. August 2015)

Hab zwei Startpunkte, entweder Dortmund oder Bochum. Ich kann das Bike auch ins Auto packen und nach Sprockhövel kommen


----------



## dagehtnochwas (26. August 2015)

Dann schlag ich einfach mal Parkplatz Schulenburg vor (http://www.dieneueschulenburg.de/). Du kannst Dein Auto dort abstellen und wir haben von dort alle Möglichkeiten...
Ich könnte so ab 14:30. Wär das ok für Dich?


----------



## st-exile (26. August 2015)

Perfekt, so machen wir das. Ich schick dir Morgen eine PN mit Handynummer. Freu mich schon drauf 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## dagehtnochwas (26. August 2015)

st-exile schrieb:


> Perfekt, so machen wir das. Ich schick dir Morgen eine PN mit Handynummer. Freu mich schon drauf
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stefan



Prima!


----------



## Milsani (29. August 2015)

Hallo 

ich suche Leute die am Montag Nachmittag Zeit zum fahren haben. Bitte melden entweder hier oder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wattenscheid-hoentrop-und-umgebung.753671/

Grüße aus der Hellweg-Metropole an die östliche Vorstadt

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (3. November 2015)

Es wird auch bei mir mal wieder zeit mtb zu fahren  Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## free.rider (4. November 2015)

Milsani schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche Leute die am Montag Nachmittag Zeit zum fahren haben. Bitte melden entweder hier oder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wattenscheid-hoentrop-und-umgebung.753671/
> 
> ...



PN..


----------



## to_be_on_trail (7. November 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,  ist zufällig morgen im Raum Bochum Werne / Witten Heven jmd mit dem mtb unterwegs und ist offen für einen weiteren Mitfahrer ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4B1 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar von euch sind ja mal auf Crossern unterwegs gewesen? Besteht noch Interesse an Ausfahrten. Hab aktuell relativ viel Zeit und ab 7. Januar dann auch mal wieder zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten da Praktikum im Schichtdienst.


----------



## shibby68 (26. Dezember 2015)

Entweder fatty oder ssp crosser. Beides aber immer ganz gemütlich


----------



## F4B1 (26. Dezember 2015)

Fatbike kann ich nicht mit dienen, wobei ich auch mit meinen 26" Hardtail wenig Probleme sehe. Gemütlich ist ja immer relativ. Crosser ist je nachdem grenzwertig (42:11-25), ansonsten das MTB (36:11-34). Kann also lediglich bergauf nicht langsam.


----------



## hardtails (15. März 2016)

wird immernoch sonntags um 10 im weitmarer holz gestartet?

irgendjemand auch unter der woche unterwegs?


----------



## Marksbo (22. September 2021)

Hi 
mal den alten Beitrag aus dem Keller holen,

Gibt's hier aktuell noch Gruppen die zusammen fahren ?


Mfg Markus


----------



## shibby68 (22. September 2021)

ja logo, bummeltouren um langendreer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (22. September 2021)

Und auch von Bochum-Süd als Startpunkt in Richtung Hattingen, Sprockhövel, Velbert, Langenberg …

Was fährst Du denn (Tour / DH / Technik / Trial ;-) )


----------



## Davidos (23. September 2021)

Wüsste auch gerne, wann und wo gefahren wird. Wäre ebenfalls am Mitfahren interssiert ;-)


----------



## Rohrdichtung (2. Januar 2022)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Bei Interesse gerne melden


----------

